# NBA - Off Season Discussion



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

New thread for the off-season. 

Continue where you left off in the other thread.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: legacy*

Posting this beautiful fucking photo again to ensure posterity.










Also, I'll cry tears of laughter if LeBron leaves us again.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: legacy*



The Absolute said:


> Also, I'll cry tears of laughter if LeBron leaves us again.


Why would he do something like that?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: legacy*

LeBron's not leaving again

Kyrie is 24, Love is 27, Tristan is 25

He has no incentive to leave


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: legacy*



Fighter Daron said:


> Why would he do something like that?


I was just joking, homie. I'm saying it would be ironic if he said "Mission accomplished, Cleveland! I gave you a title. Bye!" But he's obviously going to re-sign.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: legacy*

My favorite player @Headliner @Skins @Showtime @scrilla


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744865433304498176


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: legacy*

JR “2nd realest of all time behind Iverson” Smith :banderas


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: legacy*

You guys hear what JR's daughter said about him before game 6?






:maury


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: legacy*

2014 the Spurs got their redemption and 2016 the Cavs got their's. Maybe next year it'll be the Thunder's turn. NBA is somethin...

OFFSEASON :mark:. EVERY PLAYER GETS A MAX :mark:.

DEVIN BOOKER btw :mark:.


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: legacy*

Warriors just didn't step up like they usually do. And they need to improve on their rebounding.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: legacy*

Richard Jefferson apparently announced his retirement last night mid-celebration. His birthday is tomorrow and he turns 36.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

the amount of joy and happiness exhibited by the fans and the players was great to see. makes me really happy that they won because i just cant but help to think that the warriors would have been smug as shit.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

as amazing as this story is for the cavs, i'll still look back on this one and see it as the warriors choking it away. they were literally handed the contest on a silver platter last night when the cavs failed to convert on five consecutive possessions prior to kyrie hitting that clutch three. what more can you ask for on your home court? you shoot 39% from the field as a team and you have a unanimous mvp that goes scoreless in the final 7 minutes of the game. the most important game of the season no less, one in which he decided to act like a harlem globetrotter and attempt a behind-the-back no-look pass to a tightly guarded teammate on the sideline. of course you're going to turn it over. it was a microcosm of the series. play disciplined and you come out on top, plain and simple. but they couldn't do it.

if you asked me to describe steph right now, i'd probably call him a sloppy basketball player that happens to be an amazing shooter. it is what it is. you just can't play like that when the game, and the _title_, is on the line. you should have treated it for what it was, but your arrogance cost you. 

in the end, it was more about the cavs being hungrier and making less mistakes down the stretch. this is going to sting the warriors and their fans for some time. the way I see it, they'd probably need to win the next 2-3 championships just to get the bad taste from this series out of their mouths. cleveland interfered with destiny and stole that title at oracle last night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

LeBron with the ultimate warrior T Shirt












congrats to the cavs they deserved this win from a hard fought comeback.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



birthday_massacre said:


> LeBron with the ultimate warrior T Shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOTS FIRED.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I don't normally post in here but I had to say something because that game was so incredible. Even though I was rooting against the Cavs I can safety say that they earned that win. To me the play that changed the whole game was that LeBron block on Andre late in the fourth, a little while later that's when Kyrie hit that nasty three over Curry and it was over. Not to mention Curry and Thompson doing their vanishing act when the team needed them most fpalm

Also Green staying and shaking hands was pretty class after all the bs he's done during the playoffs :clap


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



birthday_massacre said:


> LeBron with the ultimate warrior T Shirt


:lol Green's gonna punch LBJ's nuts into oblivion next year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Wonder who the Bulls will trade this off-season? :hmm:


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Chrome said:


> Wonder who the Bulls will trade this off-season? :hmm:


Well if the rumors are true Rose is probably first.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Dragonballfan said:


> Well if the rumors are true Rose is probably first.


I've heard Butler rumors too. At this point who knows, but I don't have much faith in GarPax to get us a good package in return. Time will tell. 

And Lebron's







game is top notch, coming off the plane in an Ultimate Warrior shirt after beating the Warriors. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Chrome said:


> Wonder who the Bulls will trade this off-season? :hmm:


They should trade Butler to the celtics for the 3rd pick


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I forgot who had League Pass. I think it was @AlternateDemise

* Minnesota Timberwolves
* Orlando Magic
* Milwaukee Bucks

Those 3 teams you need to watch next year. Should be self-explanatory :trips5


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Now it's time to get excited about the Lakers, nº:2 pick and 60 million in cap space. :mark:


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



birthday_massacre said:


> They should trade Butler to the celtics for the 3rd pick


If I'm the C's, I do that trade in a heartbeat. But I still don't see the Bulls trading Jimmy. As for the Cavs, I'm happy for the city for finally winning the big one. Still can't stand LeBron.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> I forgot who had League Pass. I think it was @AlternateDemise
> 
> * Minnesota Timberwolves
> * Orlando Magic
> ...


I wish :mj2

So where do you guys put LeBron on the all time rankings after this? This series and what he's done in winning Cleveland a championship definitely puts him well above where he was expected to go.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

This remedy what happened in that Mavericks series from 2011. LeBron still top 12 for me though. No higher than that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> This remedy what happened in that Mavericks series from 2011. LeBron still top 12 for me though. No higher than that.


12th all time :lmao

Well hey, at least you're consistent.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



birthday_massacre said:


> They should trade Butler to the celtics for the 3rd pick


Wouldn't be opposed to that. Don't know if the Celtics would be willing to do that though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Lebron to the lakers :bosque

Stephen A :bosque

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

So the Cavs won the title last night and so did Dean Ambrose in WWE. You couldn’t slap the smile off my face last night.

Those last 4 minutes of that game were exhausting, and I’m talking about me of course, lol. No one could score. Cavs get a stop, Warriors get a stop repeat until Irving hit that 3 pointer. Prior to that I think I paced around my couch 50 times. And then Kevin Love, who doesn’t have great lateral quickness, stayed on Curry almost that entire possession and forced him into a tough shot. And then in those last 10 seconds where the Cavs where still only up 4, they played lockdown D to bring the title home. Couldn’t have been more happy.

And now, only 3 days until the Draft!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Look what Cleveland Fans did to Steph Curry's Father last night






DAMNMMMM


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Butler is worth more than just a third overall pick, it would take a package.



AlternateDemise said:


> I wish :mj2
> 
> So where do you guys put LeBron on the all time rankings after this? This series and what he's done in winning Cleveland a championship definitely puts him well above where he was expected to go.


He's going to finish in the top 5 most likely. I won't rank him yet as it's stupid, as we've just seen, shit changes when stuff like this happens.

More important question is who is where does everyone rank Curry right now in the NBA as I firmly have him as 4th best behind Lebron, Durant, and Westbrook. The Warriors are more of a great team than he is some super player considering his defense is trash and he makes questionable plays all the time.

Kyrie also outplayed him this whole series. :salute


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I also think we should take a moment and find out what @HeatWave's favourite basketball team is.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Kyrie also outplayed him this whole series. :salute


Yeah, because he was being trap after every pick and roll and destroyed on every pick. Look, opposing teams design their defensive schemes to stop Curry, when they face Cleveland, they are worried about Lebron. So don't say stupid things. 

For me Curry is the third best, Lebron and Durant are much more well-rounded.

But now, of fucking course, after lightning the league on fire during these past two seasons, Curry is a shitty player because the Warriors lost the finals in Game 7 by four.

Fuck off.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I don't think it's at all stupid to suggest Kyrie outplayed Curry massively in this series, even until the end as he made that massive 3 over him. Teams have always designed their defenses to stop the opposing team's best player. Perhaps Curry should have tried scoring in other ways that didn't involve picks to prevent the traps.


Although there was no trap necessary when Kevin Love put the clamps on him either. :kobe3


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, because he was being trap after every pick and roll and destroyed on every pick. Look, opposing teams design their defensive schemes to stop Curry, when they face Cleveland, they are worried about Lebron. So don't say stupid things.
> 
> For me Curry is the third best, Lebron and Durant are much more well-rounded.
> 
> ...


Irving definitely outplayed Curry. He was better on both ends, especially in the last three games.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, because he was being trap after every pick and roll and destroyed on every pick. Look, opposing teams design their defensive schemes to stop Curry, when they face Cleveland, they are worried about Lebron. So don't say stupid things.
> 
> For me Curry is the third best, Lebron and Durant are much more well-rounded.
> 
> ...


Better check your sodium levels because you are soooo salty right now :lmao

Currys lack of defensive skill is a negative, but he's such a great shooter. After Lebron I could be talked into him, but I'd probably put Durant above him and Kawhi right behind him, Russ 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Perfect Poster said:


> Better check your sodium levels because you are soooo salty right now :lmao
> 
> Currys lack of defensive skill is a negative, but he's such a great shooter. After Lebron I could be talked into him, but I'd probably put Durant above him and Kawhi right behind him, Russ 5.


Kawhi ain't better than Russ. :What?


the overrating of kawhi is a mystery to me. he's going to get there, but he ain't there yet and that was shown pretty well in the spurs/thunder series.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I love Russ, but he can just be a bit too erratic at times. Of course, that's part of the Russell Westbrook experience (and why I enjoy watching him) but there's times where he overpursues on the offensive end and it causes a transition opportunity on the other. If he'd cut that out a small portion of time or if he developed a more consistent long range shot he'd probably be in discussion for top 2 instead of top 5.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

If Russ played better defense the way he was playing in the Warriors series all the time then I'd easily take him over Durant himself. He stopped going for steals all the time and was actually focused on staying on his man and contesting(although his transition defense at times, especially when he was taking the shot, was still lacking).


I don't think he'll ever develop a good 3 point shot, but if he did he'd be near unstoppable. I think working on his handles is a better option though because if he can get defenders out of position for even a second he can easily accelerate past them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Chrome said:


> Wonder who the Bulls will trade this off-season? :hmm:


I think they'd be crazy to trade Butler. They should rebuild around him and trade Rose cause I don't think he'll ever be the same. What they can get for him I'm not so sure of. 



AlternateDemise said:


> So where do you guys put LeBron on the all time rankings after this? This series and what he's done in winning Cleveland a championship definitely puts him well above where he was expected to go.


I'm not one for rankings since everyone played in different eras and obviously didn't all play against one another, BUT he's most definitely top 10 and I wouldn't argue against people saying he's top 5 at this point or will be top 5 by the time his career is over. Is he the greatest SF in NBA history? Yeah I think so, surpassing Bird.

Who would I put over LeBron? Jordan, Kareem, Magic? Shaq? Wilt? Who the hell knows. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Butler is worth more than just a third overall pick, it would take a package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost as happy about that as I am the championship. I knew he could, because he thoroughly outplayed him in game 1 of the finals last year as well. Kyrie has the advantage in their head to head matchup because of how diverse his offensive game is. As great of a shooter as Steph is, his game revolves around 3 point shots & layups. So Kyrie can cover Steph better than Steph can guard Kyrie. 



Fighter Daron said:


> Yeah, because he was being trap after every pick and roll and destroyed on every pick. Look, opposing teams design their defensive schemes to stop Curry, when they face Cleveland, they are worried about Lebron. So don't say stupid things.
> 
> For me Curry is the third best, Lebron and Durant are much more well-rounded.
> 
> ...












Curry is still a great player, but he has come up small in both of his finals appearances. If you want to talk about him as a top 5 player, he has to be held to the same standards as everyone else. When he doesn't perform well, he should be called out because of his potential. 

When the two team's best players come out like this:
Pts Reb Ast Stl Blk​LeBron: 29.7 11.3	8.9	2.6	2.3

Curry: 22.6 4.9 3.7	0.9	0.7

Kyrie did outplay him in btw.

Kyrie: 27.1 3.9 3.9	2.1	0.7


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*










For anyone who hasn't seen it. The hat was a nice touch.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> *Kyrie* also outplayed him this whole series. :salute


That why "these hoes aren't loyal"









Steph Curry not only lost the NBA Finals . . . but he may have lost his Groupie too. The model Roni Rose


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SpeedStick said:


> That why "these hoes aren't loyal"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:grin2:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Apparently Golden State is interested in acquiring Dirk Nowitzki.

I'm going to assume this is just merely a rumor, because I don't know why you would want him if you're Golden State. Slow, old, shell of his former self, and even then, I don't think Dirk in his prime is a good fit on a team like this.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Apparently Golden State is interested in acquiring Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> I'm going to assume this is just merely a rumor, because I don't know why you would want him if you're Golden State. Slow, old, shell of his former self, and even then, I don't think Dirk in his prime is a good fit on a team like this.


I wouldn't be surprised if it were true. They realise that they need a forward with a post game. The weakness they have of being a team that relies so much on the jumper like they do, is the fatigue that sets in late in the playoffs. The Cavs exposed this flaw by wearing them down physically, and GS has no way to respond. 

That being said, whether or not he's even a good fit, I was under the impression that he has no desire to leave Dallas.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Slow, old, shell of his former self, and even then, I don't think Dirk in his prime is a good fit on a team like this.


Totally disagree with this. He's played almost all 82 games for like the past 3 seasons. Dirk has been looking good and rejuvenated. Still has some mileage. And he's about to out-live Duncan as far as longevity. This rumor is bullshit though. He's a Mav for life. 

Apparently talk between the Sixers and Celtics are heating up. Sixers really want Kris Dunn, so Okafor or Noel might be gone by Thursday. Offseason :mark:.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/r...ngeles-interested-in-warriors?linkId=25763220



CBS Sports said:


> Kevin Durant is expected to meet with teams in Los Angeles when free agency begins in a week and a half, according to the New York Daily News' Frank Isola, and the Golden State Warriors reportedly remain his most intriguing option if he decides to leave the Oklahoma City Thunder.


Let the speculation begin.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Totally disagree with this. He's played almost all 82 games for like the past 3 seasons. Dirk has been looking good and rejuvenated. Still has some mileage. And he's about to out-live Duncan as far as longevity. This rumor is bullshit though. He's a Mav for life.
> 
> Apparently talk between the Sixers and Celtics are heating up. Sixers really want Kris Dunn, so Okafor or Noel might be gone by Thursday. Offseason :mark:.


I'm not really sure what Dirk being a Mav for life makes the report bullshit.

It didn't say Dirk is interested in being traded to Golden State and it didn't say the Mavs are interested in trading him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Dirk isn't leaving Dallas

He already won a ring as the man, he has no incentive to go ring chasing


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Totally disagree with this. He's played almost all 82 games for like the past 3 seasons. Dirk has been looking good and rejuvenated. Still has some mileage. And he's about to out-live Duncan as far as longevity. This rumor is bullshit though. He's a Mav for life.


Golden State plays a fast style based on good passing and hard defense at the other end, neither of which Dirk does on top of being slow. How does that make him a good fit?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*






Didn't think I'd get emotional over Skip Bayless. Last show on First Take. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Golden State plays a fast style based on good passing and hard defense at the other end, neither of which Dirk does on top of being slow. How does that make him a good fit?


Never said he was. You were insinuating that he's washed up; which he isn't.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Apparently Golden State is interested in acquiring Dirk Nowitzki.
> 
> I'm going to assume this is just merely a rumor, because I don't know why you would want him if you're Golden State. Slow, old, shell of his former self, and even then, I don't think Dirk in his prime is a good fit on a team like this.


WTF that not what they need , they need a young inside presence , Durant & Biyombo if they want to go back


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

*RIP SKIP :sasha3*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

:lmao The irony of Skip Bayless leaving right after LeBron brings Believeland its first title. Later Skip! Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

@Legit BOSS did you lose a bet to have to use that avatar? :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Draymond Green kicked Kyrie Irving in final moments of Game 7


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/744720606923526144


> Over the course of the 2016 Playoffs, the Golden State Warriors forward tagged opponents left and right with kicks and punches to the head and groin, culminating in a one-game suspension for slugging LeBron James in the pods during Game 4 of the Finals.
> 
> You'd think this development—which effectively cost the Warriors Game 5 and, later, the series—would've discouraged Green from additional flail-age. But looking at this kick from the end of Game 7, I'm no longer certain these incidents aren't just a full-body tic of his.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/...yrie-irving-in-final-moments-of-game-7-062116

Just when I was ready to give him props for going over & shaking hands after the game...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Warriors want Durant. Make it so, Number One.

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/16395589/kevin-durant-golden-state-warriors-top-target-free-agency


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



THE SHIV said:


> Warriors want Durant. Make it so, Number One.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/16395589/kevin-durant-golden-state-warriors-top-target-free-agency


I know they want him, but Durant would have to make his decision purely on trying to win a title by any means. It would forever tarnish his legacy & cost him a lot of money to sign a long term deal outside of OKC until the following year.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

hey, draft tomorrow. could be time for SABONIS to form that lithuanian front court with :JONAS :mark:


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Pacers get: Jeff Teague
Jazz get: George Hill
Hawks get: 12th overall pick

Hawks trying to make room for Howard probably (lol).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

3 team trade between the Hawks, Jazz & Pacers

Pacers get Jeff Teague
Jazz get George Hill
Hawks get #12 pick

Edit: Well, hello JIM


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Washed. I see no one got better from this.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I'm not really sure why the Jazz did this trade. I'm pretty sure George Hill isn't the missing piece that completes that team.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Surely it's going to be more moves. Utah has like 4 or 5 point guards now!? Logjam.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Surely it's going to be more moves. Utah has like 4 or 5 point guards now!? Logjam.


Burke is the odd man out


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Surely it's going to be more moves. Utah has like 4 or 5 point guards now!? Logjam.


Pretty much.

Eventually they are going to want Exum to play as well. If he stays healthy of course.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Burke is the odd man out


Seems to me they were just helping this trade go through. Which should have allowed them to get Burke off the books to get some front court depth.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Pacers with a top notch PG could get them back to the East Finals... but I don't really think Jeff Teague is that guy.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Shelvin Mack was ballin too, but yeah. It's not hard to outshine Burke. Oh well.

Glad Jeff Teague's name is out already. I didn't want him. Mike Conley for the Spurs though :mark:.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Derrick Rose & Justin Holiday have been traded to the Knicks for Robin Lopez, Jerian Grant, Jose Calderon and a 2nd round pick


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

GarPax can eat a dick.

Rose :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

LMAO! WTF BULLS :booklel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Derrick Rose & Justin Holiday have been traded to the Knicks for Robin Lopez, Jerian Grant, Jose Calderon and a 2nd round pick


From what I read the 2nd RD pick is going from the Bulls to the Knicks.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

:russo TRADE SWERVE!!!

This seems like a gamble for both teams, but more so for New York. Only time will tell whether or not D-Rose can return to his old MVP self again.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

http://www.thescore.com/nba/news/1048003-fans-go-to-dangerous-lengths-to-view-cav-s-parade

:lmao, only in Ohio.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



JM said:


> http://www.thescore.com/nba/news/1048003-fans-go-to-dangerous-lengths-to-view-cav-s-parade
> 
> :lmao, only in Ohio.


Large crowds kept blocking the parade route. That alone made the parade 2.5 hours longer than it should have been. They're estimating that 1.3 million are in downtown today. At this rate, it'll be another 52 years before the goddamn rally starts.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Very interesting trade. Shame Rose didn't work out for us. It was all good 5 years ago. :mj2

On the flip side, former Notre Dame guard Jerian Grant is involved in the deal and is coming to the Bulls. :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Felt like time stood still when I first read it

Unreal

Don't know what to think


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

#TAPE 

Rose, Melo, Porzingis :drose

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Probably should've gotten a pick out of that deal too tbh.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

He's washed now, but it still hurts a lot. Rose was the reason I started following basketball properly and the Bulls. This saddens me. Especially as I don't think it actually makes us any better.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

So the Knicks went from being a shit team to bounced out of the first round of next year's playoffs. Better than nothing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Headliner said:


> So the Knicks went from being a shit team to bounced out of the first round of next year's playoffs. Better than nothing.


Think they can make it to the 2nd round if Rose stays healthy. Big if though. Guess that's 1 nice thing about not having him on the team anymore, don't have to worry about him getting injured again. That's Knicks fans' problem now lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Never change, Knicks. Never ever, ever change. :lmao

Tony Wroten getting waived in the aftermath. :mj2

As for the Hawks/Pacers/Jazz trade, what a fucking steal for the Jazz. George Hill is hands down the most underrated PG in the NBA, and he's an ideal fit in Utah while they try to develop Dante Exum. And they got him for the #12 pick which they were projected to do essentially nothing with. Just a tremendous trade that could pay even more dividends if they can get him locked into a contract before the second cap spike. Teague to Indy is fine. Makes sense and all. Will have to see how free agency plays out next summer and what they actually end up paying for him in the long run. #12 pick is an okay haul for Atlanta. They seem to be pivoting away from trying to contend now. I wouldn't expect Horford to return.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Knicks only have 3 players with guaranteed contracts that extend past this season: Melo, Porzingis & O'Quinn...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



RetepAdam. said:


> Never change, Knicks. Never ever, ever change. :lmao.


Well this is a bit of a change because usually they are the team throwing away picks. They got one here.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



JM said:


> Well this is a bit of a change because usually they are the team throwing away picks. They got one here.


A second round pick. Meanwhile, they shipped off a decent prospect in Jerian Grant, who was a first round pick last year.

The fact that they gave away anything of value for Rose is pretty amusing, considering Rose is basically 2003 Penny Hardaway at this point.

Of course, the Knicks traded for 2003 Penny Hardaway too. :duck


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Budden claims the NBA is rigged...

https://soundcloud.com/joebuddenpodcast/ill-name-this-podcast-later-episode-70


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



RetepAdam. said:


> A second round pick. Meanwhile, they shipped off a decent prospect in Jerian Grant, who was a first round pick last year.
> 
> The fact that they gave away anything of value for Rose is pretty amusing, considering Rose is basically 2003 Penny Hardaway at this point.
> 
> Of course, the Knicks traded for 2003 Penny Hardaway too. :duck


I don't disagree with you.

Just alluding the one somewhat against the grain element of this trade for the Knicks.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

George Hill is a definite upgrade over what they have but I don't think I would call it a steal, especially considering he can walk for nothing after the season is over.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

The parade today looked so awesome live. Really happy for those guys


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> George Hill is a definite upgrade over what they have but I don't think I would call it a steal, especially considering he can walk for nothing after the season is over.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745715214272761856

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745715764313759744

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745716242464411648

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745716764579749888
I'd imagine that his willingness to commit to staying in Utah long-term is one of the reasons they traded for him instead of just swinging the #12 for Teague. I'm not too concerned about his age (just turned 30), and if they can get him locked in to a new contract before next summer, it'll likely be a relative bargain one the cap jumps again. The fit is pretty ideal too. Just a lot to like about this move.

I also like the idea of the quite-underrated Robin Lopez in Chicago.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

The Knicks, who had no type of leverage to do anything, managed to give the Bulls 3 of their garbage bags and Sideshow Bob for an all-star / former MVP who has more enough time to revive his career. New York definitely won.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Phil doing something next year?? Saving more cap money if this does down


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> The Knicks, who had no type of leverage to do anything, managed to give the Bulls 3 of their garbage bags and Sideshow Bob for an all-star / former MVP who has more enough time to revive his career. New York definitely won.


Counterpoint: The Knicks just traded a good center in his prime (on a fairly team-friendly contract) and a first round pick from last year's draft for a crippled player who has been a sub-replacement-level player for the past three years. On top of that, even if he plays anything resembling well this year, he's about to be a free agent, which means they'll have to pay him a fuckton just to stick around and pray to god that his one-year renaissance wasn't just a momentary blip on the radar.

This was a bad trade for the Knicks. The kind of bad trade the Knicks are known for making.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I went to the parade today. The crowd & amount of people was absolutely insane. I ended up being on a bad side with such a bad vantage point that I had to watch the speeches on youtube lol. Still, I got a LeBron poster & I can always say I was there. 

I'm also glad that LeBron put to bed any of those stupid rumors about him going anywhere else.

*edit* It also looks like Richard Jefferson may change his mind about retiring. When he was giving his speech at the parade, the crowd started chanting "one more year". He then said that he'd come back if the team wanted him to.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SpeedStick said:


> Phil doing something next year?? Saving more cap money if this does down


that makes literally no sense for any teams involved aside from cleveland and the knicks(with the knicks winning big time).

no way suns are trading booker who has superstar potential for kevin love, let alone all the other shit you had them throw in. :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> that makes literally no sense for any teams involved aside from cleveland and the knicks(with the knicks winning big time).
> 
> no way suns are trading booker who has superstar potential for kevin love, let alone all the other shit you had them throw in. :lmao


Really doesn't make much sense for the Cavs either. Love & Carmelo are pretty similar in what they bring to the table. Imo, it's actually a downgrade for the Cavs because Carmelo has never been a guy to sacrifice for the betterment of the team. Both players are offensive guys with defensive deficiencies.

At least Love has already proven that he's willing to sacrifice for the team, and has spent the past two years figuring out his role. Plus, he's younger & locked up for 4 more years. I think that trade would be bad for the Cavs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



RetepAdam. said:


> Counterpoint: The Knicks just traded a good center in his prime (on a fairly team-friendly contract) and a first round pick from last year's draft for a crippled player who has been a sub-replacement-level player for the past three years. On top of that, even if he plays anything resembling well this year, he's about to be a free agent, which means they'll have to pay him a fuckton just to stick around and pray to god that his one-year renaissance wasn't just a momentary blip on the radar.
> 
> This was a bad trade for the Knicks. The kind of bad trade the Knicks are known for making.


I don't think the trade was good for either team, but I don't think Knicks got much in return. But, I also don't agree with you in thinking that 1) Lopez is a good center(he was pretty mediocre last year and clearly a bad fit on the team) and they never really used Grant either(Holiday was alright last year for the bulls). 

I also think it was done for the very reason that they're just planning to open up some cap space for the long term and see how Rose does in the short term. If he`s awful they just let him go and move on with their lives and no longer got to worry about that 3 year investment they had in Lopez. If he`s good they might re-sign him depending on his asking price.

I do think Rose is done as a player though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Randumo24 said:


> Really doesn't make much sense for the Cavs either. Love & Carmelo are pretty similar in what they bring to the table. Imo, it's actually a downgrade for the Cavs because Carmelo has never been a guy to sacrifice for the betterment of the team. Both players are offensive guys with defensive deficiencies.
> 
> At least Love has already proven that he's willing to sacrifice for the team, and has spent the past two years figuring out his role. Plus, he's younger & locked up for 4 more years. I think that trade would be bad for the Cavs.


Melo was great defensively last year for the Knicks(literally good-great all season long) and he's way better of a defender than Love if he can keep that up.

He's also been shown to sacrifice when he's been on team USA. I don't really like Melo, but he's hardly ever had a chance in his career where sacrificing was exactly an option seeing as he was always the #1 .


It might not be huge for the Cavs, seeing as Melo is an ageing player, but it's an incredibly bad trade for the Suns.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Melo was great defensively last year for the Knicks(literally good-great all season long) and he's way better of a defender than Love if he can keep that up.
> 
> He's also been shown to sacrifice when he's been on team USA. I don't really like Melo, but he's hardly ever had a chance in his career where sacrificing was exactly an option seeing as he was always the #1 .
> 
> ...


I just don't think it's a good trade for the Cavs either. Outside of the Warriors who he doesn't matchup well against, Love is actually really good for them. Not to mention, he proved in game 7 how much he can help. The Cavs were +20 with him on the floor, and would not have won that game without him stepping up like he did.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

How's that George Hill trade for Leonard look now for Indiana :banderas

Also, the boys made my dream come true, at least for a couple days, ROLO and NOAH together at last. I hope they have sleepovers where they do each other's hair.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> I don't think the trade was good for either team, but I don't think Knicks got much in return. But, I also don't agree with you in thinking that 1) Lopez is a good center(he was pretty mediocre last year and clearly a bad fit on the team) and they never really used Grant either(Holiday was alright last year for the bulls).
> 
> I also think it was done for the very reason that they're just planning to open up some cap space for the long term and see how Rose does in the short term. If he`s awful they just let him go and move on with their lives and no longer got to worry about that 3 year investment they had in Lopez. If he`s good they might re-sign him depending on his asking price.
> 
> I do think Rose is done as a player though.


10 and 7 on solid efficiency with good defense. Plus Porzingis played some of his best ball alongside RoLo.

If they feel Porzingis is ready to play the 5 full-time, I guess we'll see? But they could have definitely gotten more trade value out of Robin Lopez.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Looking at it on the side of New York being a huge market with them desperately trying to do SOMETHING to make some waves, sell more tickets, and possibly get back in the playoffs, I kinda like the gamble on Rose. 5 years ago the combo of him and Carmelo would've been the start of a dream team. :lol

Don't think I would've given up Lopez though, but oh well.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> How's that George Hill trade for Leonard look now for Indiana :banderas


Three playoffs series against the Heatles, two of which in the conference finals. I think they made out pretty well.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

:deandre Or, you know, they'd have Leonard and Paul George.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Leonard wouldn't be the player he is today if he stayed at the Pacers. Both PG and Leonard play the same positions and Leonard would likely remain an elite 3-and-D guy he was during his early years instead of the superstar he is today to accommodate George and Granger (if he remained injury free). Hill was a better fit for the team that was ready to take the next step up.

It was one of the rare deals that both teams made out better than before. It only looks bad because Leonard developed into a superstar at Spurs, which isn't a guarantee at the Pacers.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Dumb trade. Just pathetic.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Washed. I see no one got better from this.


Utah is pretty much a defensive juggernaut after that trade, Hill also brings some much-needed three point shooting and the Jazz don't need a playmaking PG anyways with Hayward, Burks and Hood on the wing.



RetepAdam. said:


> Counterpoint: The Knicks just traded a good center in his prime (on a fairly team-friendly contract) and a first round pick from last year's draft for a crippled player who has been a sub-replacement-level player for the past three years. On top of that, even if he plays anything resembling well this year, he's about to be a free agent, which means they'll have to pay him a fuckton just to stick around and pray to god that his one-year renaissance wasn't just a momentary blip on the radar.
> 
> This was a bad trade for the Knicks. The kind of bad trade the Knicks are known for making.


Not at all, they didn't commit to a long contract, they gave up exactly nothing because they don't need Robin(Porzingis will ultimately have to play center) and Calderon is washed-up, and hey, if Rose plays well, great, if he doesn't, great because he leaves. Also, are we sure Jerain Grant is better than Galloway?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



FriedTofu said:


> Leonard wouldn't be the player he is today if he stayed at the Pacers. Both PG and Leonard play the same positions and Leonard would likely remain an elite 3-and-D guy he was during his early years instead of the superstar he is today to accommodate George and Granger (if he remained injury free). Hill was a better fit for the team that was ready to take the next step up.
> 
> It was one of the rare deals that both teams made out better than before. It only looks bad because Leonard developed into a superstar at Spurs, which isn't a guarantee at the Pacers.



Hill wasn't even brought in as a starter, he was Darren Collison's backup. He didn't move into the starting lineup until the last few weeks of the season.

And considering the type of injury he had, Granger would've more than likely still been out and Leonard would've been a starter by his second season.

It was not a win for them in any way. Hill is at best a league average starting PG and the Pacers were already considered a team on the rise before he came into the picture

Do I think Kawhi would've still been an MVP runner-up if Indy kept him? No. Do I think he still would've been an all-star, perennial all-defense and a better and more impactful player than George Hill ever was or will be? Yes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Hill wasn't even brought in as a starter, he was Darren Collison's backup. He didn't move into the starting lineup until the last few weeks of the season.
> 
> And considering the type of injury he had, Granger would've more than likely still been out and Leonard would've been a starter by his second season.
> 
> ...


Oh you are right. But he outperformed Collison so it was a good trade no?

The Granger injury happened a season after the trade. If he never got injured, there would be limited minutes for Leonard. At the time of the trade, the Pacers needed another ball handler more than another young athletic wing.

It was a win for them by finishing among the top seeds in the East. Oh I'm not arguing that Hill is very average but Leonard wouldn't have fit with the team at that time. The Pacers struggled mightily on offence during Hill's time there, so you could argue a better offensive lead guard might be better but that's not Kawhi. The Pacers forged an identity as a great defensive team during Hill's time there so he was an important part of a competitive team for 2 seasons.

Kawhi could have just as likely ended up as an Evan Turner or Tyreke Evans at the Pacers, a good player struggling to find a fit on a good team, or simply an all-defence player like Tony Allen that struggle on offence. He isn't a guaranteed to be an all-star without the right environment. But then again, the Pacers made Stephenson a contributor on a good NBA team...so...you might have a point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



FriedTofu said:


> Oh you are right. But he outperformed Collison so it was a good trade no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Pacers had a top 5 record the first season with Hill coming off the bench playing less than 25 minutes a game for 85% of the season. I'm not saying he wasn't a good player for them but I think you're giving him too much credit for their rise to contention. I'd say that the development of George & Hibbert, and the signing of David West played much bigger roles than trading for George Hill

I highly doubt Leonard would've been an Evan Turner/Tyreke Evans caliber player if he ended up in Indiana. Highly.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I'd be curious to read what people were saying about the trade when it was made because I don't remember.

This all seems like hindsight 20/20 talk to me.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



JM said:


> I'd be curious to read what people were saying about the trade when it was made because I don't remember.
> 
> This all seems like hindsight 20/20 talk to me.


A lot of it probably is. Shit, I probably at the time didn't think it was that bad. But now that the results have played out I think it's more than fair for people to evaluate what's actually happened.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Also, Thon Maker is supposedly lying about his age and is actually 22 or 23 instead of 19.

Don't know why but I find it hilarious 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I personally find it hilarious because @champ thought he'd be drafted high. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

The Nets have traded Thad Young to the Pacers for the #20 pick and a future 2nd rounder


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> I personally find it hilarious because @champ thought he'd be drafted high. :kobe3


i would still draft him in the first round. warriors would get a steal if he fell to 30.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Pacers makin all kinds of moves to get back to that Eastern Conference mountain top.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Obligatory annual plea to the Bulls to draft an athletic black guy


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Not at all, they didn't commit to a long contract, they gave up exactly nothing because they don't need Robin(Porzingis will ultimately have to play center) and Calderon is washed-up, and hey, if Rose plays well, great, if he doesn't, great because he leaves. Also, are we sure Jerain Grant is better than Galloway?


Whether or not you think they need Lopez, he still has value and they traded him and Jerian Grant into space when they probably could have gotten some decent value in return.

Best case scenario is either Rose playing well and the Knicks paying an arm and a leg to keep a one-dimensional player who they hope won't fall apart again (spoiler: history suggests that he will) or Rose continuing to be useless to the point that they just let him walk and take advantage of some newfound cap space.

The fact that it's unclear which outcome is better tells you all you need to know about this trade. They would've been better off flipping Lopez and Grant for picks.



Notorious said:


> The Nets have traded Thad Young to the Pacers for the #20 pick and a future 2nd rounder


Honestly not sure how to feel about this one, which suggests that it's probably a pretty even swap. Hopefully the Nets can do something with the picks.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



RetepAdam. said:


> The fact that it's unclear which outcome is better tells you all you need to know about this trade. They would've been better off flipping Lopez and Grant for picks.


But you remember Linsanity? Imagine Derrick Rose putting up 20/5/5 for 40 games in the Big Apple, there's a lot of money in there. Then he would get injured, but hey, it could be fun.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Lotto picks only. This is based on how I feel teams will select, and may OR may not consider trades proposed. Any feedback is welcome!

http://lakernation.com/topic/69087-real-deals-nba-mock-draft-updated-622

*1) Philadelphia 76ers*
Ben Simmons, F (LSU)
NBA Comparison: Grant Hill (pre-injury)
Simmons did not lead LSU into the NCAA tourney. However, the differences between him and Ingram may be what the Sixers are looking for at #1 . Simmons lacks a jumpshot, but compared to his peers, he has above-average skills in almost every other aspect of the game. When Simmons wants the ball (yes, he needs to want it far more often), he's a force to be reckoned with, holding comparisons to LeBron James as an oversized facilitator, but with less strength/athleticism and more defensive awareness. Simmons has the overall skillset to do what Grant Hill set out to do before injuries took his career. The Sixers' coach has stated that Simmons can run the point, so look for the Sixers to run an offense catered to his overall skillset.

*2) Los Angeles Lakers*
Brandon Ingram, F (Duke)
NBA Comparison: Kevin Durant
The Lakers need a scorer who can open up the floor for his teammates, and Ingram can do that on the drive or by being a threat from the outside. Like most long and skinny players, he needs work in the gym to become stronger, so the likelihood that he succeeds as an NBA power forward is slim to none, but at 6-9, he could be nearly impossible to guard at the three. Even if the Lakers had the top pick, it's hard to imagine them selecting anyone else, as Ingram should fall into place playing in Luke Walton's offense, and alongside D'Angelo Russell and Jordan Clarkson.

*3) Boston Celtics*
Kris Dunn, G (Providence)
NBA Comparison: Reggie Jackson
Dunn is widely known as the best PG in this year's draft. Boston does not necessarily need a point guard, but have had discussions about taking the best available player here OR trading the pick to one of the teams that are scattering to find a way to draft Dunn ahead of others. Kris Dunn has all the tools to be a contributing guard for a team who would love to take in his passing attributes that compliment his scoring abilities quite well, and with him being "NBA-ready" as we speak, it only helps increase his ceiling to those teams who need a player to come in and contribute right away.

*4) Phoenix Suns*
Marquese Chriss, F (Washington)
NBA Comparison: Antonio McDyess
Trading Markieff Morris did sting a bit, but the Suns have an opportunity here to pick up arguably the best stretch-4 in the draft. Dragan Bender is a good prospect, no doubt, but Chriss is a freak athlete with a higher ceiling, and given the Suns' current outlook, they have time to wait on his development. While he does need to work on his passing ability and defensive rebounding, Chriss attacks the rim extremely well, has explosive quickness for his size, and Phoenix needs all they can get in that department.

*5) Minnesota Timberwolves*
Jamal Murray, G (Kentucky)
NBA Comparison: Eric Gordon
At this point, Murray will enter the NBA Draft as a combo guard who is better suited at the two, as we found with Eric Gordon, but to be able to succeed, he will need to further develop his playmaking skills and become an NBA point guard, possibly a shooting point with good passing ability. Minnesota needs a player who can fill in those gaps at the one and two positions, and as he succeeds, he can fill a possible void if Minnesota looks to trade Ricky Rubio any time soon. Murray and Zach LaVine would be an interesting tandem with Andrew Wiggins and Karl Anthony-Towns on the floor as well.

*6) New Orleans Pelicans*
Buddy Hield, G (Oklahoma)
NBA Comparison: Ben Gordon
The Pelicans have a lot of holes to fill, and with 17 different starters and uncertainty with an injury-prone Eric Gordon, they will need to draft a scoring guard. Hield fits the mold. He's not the player they need defensively, but Hield is a strong, dominant scorer that will give them stability at the two and much-needed help for Anthony Davis, who seems to be overworked on the offensive end of the floor. There's word that a few teams are likely to try and trade up to snag Hield in the top five, but if not, he should land with the Pelicans at #6 .

*7) Denver Nuggets*
Dragan Bender, F/C (Croatia)
NBA Comparison: Toni Kukoc
The Nuggets are struggling on the offensive end, and while they need to look closely at their two-guards, Bender may be the best prospect available here. For the Nuggets, Bender may live up to the expectations they had for Danilo Gallinari, who has to heavily rely on others to get him open looks, is a poor rebounder for his size, and was actually coming off the bench for the Nuggets for a stretch of last season. Bender is a stretch-4 that will rebound and contest shots, but also shows good court vision with the ball in his hands, something Denver could use more of in their current dysfunctional offense.

*8) Sacramento Kings*
Domantas Sabonis, F (Gonzaga)
NBA Comparison: Zach Randolph
This pick may be one the Kings make with a DeMarcus Cousins departure in mind, and if they lose that scoring in the frontcourt, the son of the great Arvydas Sabonis can provide them with some of that and rebounding. Additionally, Sabonis has improved slightly on the defensive end, and is one of the hardest working big men in the NCAA, outshining Utah's Jakob Poeltl as Gonzaga upset Utah in tourney play. Drafting Sabonis fills holes with production on both offense and defense, and while he won't have the impact of Cousins, he lessens the blow depending on who is sent over in any possible deal on the table.

*9) Toronto Raptors*
Skal Labissiere, C/F (Kentucky)
NBA Comparison: LaMarcus Aldridge
Toronto could use a talented big man who can get his shot off against anyone, and it wouldn't surprise many to see Labissiere taken in the lottery. With rumors of his stock dropping, the fact remains that the "soft and shy" seven-footer has loads of potential, and most of his weaknesses come from his lack of strength and physicality. Spending a few months in the gym will do wonders for Labissiere who, at one point, was the top-ranked player in his freshman class. Labissiere looks to be a player who will either exceed expectations, or be labeled as a wasted pick, as his ceiling and floor are separated by the biggest gap in this draft.

*10) Milwaukee Bucks*
Dejounte Murray, G (Washington)
NBA Comparison: Jamal Crawford
The Bucks host a starting lineup with Greg Monroe, Jabari Parker, Michael Carter-Williams and Giannis Antetokounmpo, but are still soul-searching for a starting two guard. Murray is a combo guard that handles the ball very well, is extremely quick, and defends the opposition with his long wingspan. Milwaukee is in the bottom 10 of the league in offensive and defensive rating, and Murray will contribute on both ends of the floor to help turn Jason Kidd's squad into an East playoff team.

*11) Orlando Magic*
Ivan Rabb, F (California)
NBA Comparison: Chris Bosh
Orlando needs buckets and boards, and they'll get that from Rabb. His quick feet and great hands will help establish a big man scoring presence, which makes the game easier for Victor Oladipo, Evan Fournier and Elfrid Payton. Rabb's baby hook is his go-to move, but he must improve scoring against stronger players to become a productive starter in the league.

*12) Atlanta Hawks*
Jaylen Brown, G/F (California)
NBA Comparison: Jimmy Butler
With Jeff Teague out, and an inexperienced backcourt of Schroder and Bazemore, the Hawks might as well bring in a potential two-way star like Brown. Much like Simmons, Brown shows that he can be a very good all-around player, but inconsistency has prevented him from being considered the best in college ball, even though he is more NBA-ready than guys like Buddy Hield or Denzel Valentine. Brown would also make sense for the Hawks' offensive woes, considering Atlanta was among the bottom 10 scoring teams in the league this year.

*13) Phoenix Suns*
Jakob Poeltl, C (Utah)
NBA Comparison: Andrew Bogut
The Phoenix Suns have no reason to draft anyone other than a big man, after dealing Markieff Morris and struggling to produce buckets up front. Known for his defense prior to the 2015-16 season, Poeltl has vastly improved his offensive game, putting on display his ability to create from the low and pinch post and scoring fluently in the paint. Poeltl gives Phoenix what they have been asking for from past bigs, and if Chandler is around, he should be an ideal tutor for the young big back on the defensive end of the floor.

*14) Chicago Bulls*
Denzel Valentine, F/G (Michigan State)
NBA Comparison: Danny Green
Chicago could be having a summer sizzler, and Valentine fills a void they've had for quite some time now. Vandy's Wade Baldwin is a possible pick for the Bulls here, but Valentine's leadership, and his ability to do nearly everything a player can do on the floor (a jack of all trades), has muddied the water for Chicago's front office. If the Bulls want Valentine to be an impact player, they will likely need to run the second unit's offense through him, and hope that his experience carrying that load will transition him into a starting role that doesn't necessarily require so much attention as they look to construct a contender down the road.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

well if you guaranteed me that skal will be prove to be aldridge reincarnated, i'm all for it.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Not gonna make official predictions for tonight, but I'll be surprised if Hield doesn't go in the top 5.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Half of those player comps are pretty bad, and Ivan Rabb returned to Cal, so.



The Absolute said:


> Not gonna make official predictions for tonight, but I'll be surprised if Hield doesn't go in the top 5.


I wouldn't be shocked. I think the earliest he goes is Minnesota at 5, and even that would be more of a fit thing than anything else. He's a mid- to late-lottery talent in most drafts. Something between J.J. Redick and C.J. McCollum.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> that makes literally no sense for any teams involved aside from cleveland and the knicks(with the knicks winning big time).
> 
> no way suns are trading booker who has superstar potential for kevin love, let alone all the other shit you had them throw in. :lmao


I agree , the only BIG trade i see tonight is

Cavs: Jahlil Okafor & Isaiah Canaan

76ers: 3rd pick in 2016 draft

Celtics: Kevin Love


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Ibaka for Oladipo, Ilyasova and Sabonis wowwwww

Sorry @B-Dawg


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

It's a good trade, but I am still sad.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Holy shit OKC got a steal for this one


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Orlando got buttfucked in that deal imo. Like the Denzel pick, been needing a guy like him for awhile. Also, Bulls and Wolves are in talks for a Butler trade. :hmm:

Hopefully Wiggins is part of that talk.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

So does anyone understand what the hell the Kings are doing?


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Celtics taking Brown with the 3rd pick......:kobefacepalm :bullshit

Though I like the Zizic pick and Yabusele definitely interests me


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

How the FUCK do you get gifted the guy you liked at 9 and passed on at 20 fucking 7 and pass on him AGAIN for some 22 year old with no basketball IQ? 

I feel like Rob Babcock highjacked the Raptors controls tonight.

So gotten to right now.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I look at the draft results so far and see that Brown got picked up by the Celtics at number 3 :LOL

What the fuck are these guys thinking?


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



JM said:


> How the FUCK do you get gifted the guy you liked at 9 and passed on at 20 fucking 7 and pass on him AGAIN for some 22 year old with no basketball IQ?
> 
> I feel like Rob Babcock highjacked the Raptors controls tonight.
> 
> So gotten to right now.


the fact that that deyonta didn't even go in the 1st round seems to have justified at least one decision. but I'm shocked masai didn't go skal/dejounte at 27. literally had nothing to lose yet they go for a player that supposedly only started playing ball a few years ago.. lel.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

First round is over with. Love Dunn to Minnesota and Hield to New Orleans. Phoenix has entirely too many good bigs right now, so I'm not sure what they're gonna do there. Loved Chicago getting Valentine, Grizzlies getting Wade Baldwin, and the Spurs getting Dejounte Murray to come in there and learn from one of the best.

Boston though? :shrug
Philly with no trades? :shrug

Celtics just took Deyonta Davis and traded him to Memphis.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> First round is over with. Love Dunn to Minnesota and Hield to New Orleans. Phoenix has entirely too many good bigs right now, so I'm not sure what they're gonna do there. Loved Chicago getting Valentine, Grizzlies getting Wade Baldwin, and the Spurs getting Dejounte Murray to come in there and learn from one of the best.
> 
> Boston though? :shrug
> Philly with no trades? :shrug
> ...


suns have way too many guards, even more than bigs. :lmao


murray would have been a way better fit on pelicans than hield, they fucked up.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Four out of the last five Kentucky guards that have been selected in the NBA Draft have ended up on Phoenix... who also has Eric Bledsoe and Brandon Knight. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*










Look at the date.

:LOL


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Ben Simmons is the first Australian to go first overall in the NBA draft since Andrew Bogut in 2005, so well done Simmons, doing Australia proud! Fans of the NBA, especially in Australia, saying his career is already over since he got picked by the 76ers, and talks for a long time saying he's not ready for the big stage and he should have stayed one more year in college. Well we never really find out till the season starts again, and it's Simmons' chance to prove the doubters wrong. Regardless, I hope his NBA career goes well.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



moggy said:


> Ben Simmons is the first Australian to go first overall in the NBA draft since Andrew Bogut in 2005, so well done Simmons, doing Australia proud! Fans of the NBA, especially in Australia, saying his career is already over since he got picked by the 76ers, and talks for a long time saying he's not ready for the big stage and he should have stayed one more year in college. Well we never really find out till the season starts again, and it's Simmons' chance to prove the doubters wrong. Regardless, I hope his NBA career goes well.


Kyrie Irving.

In fact, Melbourne has actually now produced more #1 overall picks than any other city in the world. :wtf2


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Hmm...didn't realize that Rabb returned. I had a list of players that did, and didn't see him on there. Sorry about that.

And player comparisons aren't ceilings, they are relating to their playing styles. There are better comparisons, but the idea is to select someone that has a recognizable style. I'm sure very few remember how Dana Barros and Dino Radja played. For players I haven't seen a lot of, those comparisons came from Draft Express, who would have a far better grasp of that than I or anyone else I can think of, outside of NBA scouts and these players' coaches and teammates.

Skal was selected far too late. Once he dropped out of the lotto, and into the 20's, he instantly became a low-risk, high-reward player, especially for those teams who continually think that it's a great idea to select international players who will likely rarely see an NBA floor. Same goes for Davis.

Trying to leave my KU bias aside, I'm surprised that nobody selected Wayne Selden in the late second round. He could very well turn out to be a good backup guard in the league.

I'm ecstatic for the Lakers' picks. Ingram will be a nice addition to the roster, obviously, but Ivica Zubac is more than likely already better than Hibbert, haha. I like the fact that he's a traditional back-to-the-basket player, and that he models aspects of his game after Marc Gasol. Plus, it's always great to hear about us drafting a longtime Lakers fan. I guess he was wearing #24 because of Kobe Bryant.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Doesn't sound like this Valentine guy is very athletic, and has had knees trouble

Gawd give me strength


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Lebron James aka "the boy who dreamed"
@Obfuscation @Sol Katti @Gay for Clay @Skins
@H


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Oh and the Bulls also drafted a white guy who has an extra bone in his foot

Utter sabotage by GarPax


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Real Deal said:


> Skal was selected far too late. Once he dropped out of the lotto, and into the 20's, he instantly became a low-risk, high-reward player, especially for those teams who continually think that it's a great idea to select international players who will likely rarely see an NBA floor. Same goes for Davis.


Davis falling as far as he did was surprising. Skal, much less so. Sure, he has some nice tools, but he looked completely lost out there against college competition and basically fell out of the Kentucky lineup by the end of the year. I don't blame teams for passing over him repeatedly, especially when there were some talented European players on the board. Best-case scenario for him is basically Channing Frye.

Not that I loved the Siakam pick for Toronto. I would've probably gone Davis there.



Real Deal said:


> Trying to leave my KU bias aside, I'm surprised that nobody selected Wayne Selden in the late second round. He could very well turn out to be a good backup guard in the league.


I'm honestly not shocked that he didn't get picked. There's the faint outline of a potentially useful player there, but he doesn't really have an identifiable NBA skill at the moment. If he shows flashes at Summer League, he'll probably get a shot in the fall. But I'd imagine he'll need at least a year in the D-League to find his niche.



DenAuston said:


> Doesn't sound like this Valentine guy is very athletic, and has had knees trouble
> 
> Gawd give me strength


He's a tiny bit on the small side and obviously not the most outstanding athlete you'll find, but he does _everything_.

He should be fun to watch in Hoiberg's system.



A$AP said:


> Lebron James aka "the boy who dreamed"
> @Obfuscation @Sol Katti @Gay for Clay @Skins
> @H


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I loved Lakers' picks, Ingram is the best guy on this draft IMO and I think Zubac at number 32 is a steal, that dude can really play.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



A$AP said:


> Lebron James aka "the boy who dreamed"
> @Obfuscation @Sol Katti @Gay for Clay @Skins
> @H


He's still dreaming, dammit. :mj2


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Only thing I can think of for the Kings, is they are trying to move Cousins

What a trade by OKC too


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Magic got fucked hard on this trade, unless they somehow think Ibaka will re-sign with them next summer. OKC could've at least thrown them a first round pick too. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Oladipo for Ibaka straight-up would've been fine. First it was the Tobias Harris deal months ago, now this one ( with Ilyasova being moved again ). Haven't been a fan of their dealings lately. 

Ibaka had an relatively down year, but he made up for it with a solid playoff performance. I like that Vuc and Ibaka pairing. Now their frontcourt looks more versatile. Not sure what this means for Gordon; seeing as though he was ready to make an impact. But they don't have that sociopath Skiles head coaching anymore. Still have them as an surprise playoff team next season teetering on that 7th/8th spot.

As far as the draft goes... Let's see...

Rookies I think are gonna make an impact right away are Simmons, Ingram, Hield, Valentine, Dunn ( assuming Rubio gets dealt ), LeVert ( because Nets ), and Baldwin IV ( assuming Conley moves on ). Murray won't have one right away. Hard to see him taking that many minutes away from Harris and Barton right now. Excluding everything Suns right now because their roster is kinda claustrophobic atm. They have a lot of fixing up to do. All I have to say is people really need to watch the Timberwolves next season if they can. Definitely should be a playoff team.

Spurs bringing up their stash from 2013 btw, Livio Jean-Charles. Time to build a hall of fame resume :mark:.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I dunno about Poeltl, I think he's average, but I think Siakim has real potential to be a steal in the draft, he's got this Serge Ibaka type of vibe to him, doesn't have the 3 pt shot but fantastic footwork, great shot blocker, and can score efficiently (something that Biyombo can't do). I don't think he has the size/energy of Biyombo, but I wouldn't be sad if Biyombo leaves, I think this dude could be one of the steals of the draft.

Also Warriors got a solid pick up in McCaw, 6'7 versatile guard. Idk about Jones, maybe they can develop him, but Warriors seem pretty high on him in terms of this Draft Class. Unfortunately he's injured so we won't really know much about him anytime soon. Overall, solid draft night, especially since we're getting DURANT.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Durant will not join the Warriors to be second fiddle to Curry. I hope you're trolling lol.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I think the summer of 2017 is going to be a lot like the summer of 2010 with free agency. I expect Lebron and Durant to sign one year deals to stay (or Lebron will opt in). Then youre looking at a free agent class of Lebron, Durant, Westbrook, Curry, Blake Griffin and Chris Paul with the cap jumping up to 110 million. I mean Curry is staying with the Warriors for sure, but its fair game after that. 

I think Durant was too close to not give it one more shot with OKC. If the Thunder had lost to the Spurs or had been thumped by the Warriors in like 5 games then he would be as good as gone.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Please for the love of god someone talk some sense into Ernie Grunfeld. The Knicks can have him.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746396241479753728


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Can always count on Grunfeld to make me feel better about GarPax. The max for Noah?









2 years ago maybe I can understand it, but now, it'd make little fucking sense.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Durant will not join the Warriors to be second fiddle to Curry. I hope you're trolling lol.


Lol? The dude just played with Westbrook for a couple years, you think he cares playing alongside Curry. Durant said he loves the culture and atmosphere of the Golden State team and how harmonious the entire organisation is from players, to coaches, to staff, to owners. He actually just recently said how he sees a lot of opportunity in Oakland. I mean say what you will, but he is definitely eyeing Oakland as a destination. 



Corey said:


> Please for the love of god someone talk some sense into Ernie Grunfeld. The Knicks can have him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746396241479753728


Lmao if they give Noah a max, the dude is donezo.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

He deserves every cent. Love you, Jo :mj2


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> Please for the love of god someone talk some sense into Ernie Grunfeld. The Knicks can have him.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746396241479753728


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I'm so sorry, @B-Dawg. :mj2

Not a huge fan of taking JONES over DAVIS but the WARRIORS are definitely high on him so I'll trust their judgment. Just a little concerned that he's a bit of a Festus Ezeli clone, a low-motor C but with better overall athleticism. Can't complain because the McCaw pick is fantastic for reasons @SKT T1 Blank goes over and more. 

Was shocked that Jaylen Brown went third overall, but he's a wonderful player and I hope he becomes a great Celtics player, @Notorious. :mj2 

Still happy that Ivan Rabb returned to CAL as was known a long time ago! :mark:

As @AryaDark might note, Skal Labissière was one of the leading "Charmins" on Kentucky. :aryha Good luck to him and the Kings, though.

ULIS joining the Kentucky Wildcats Suns of Phoenix. :done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

:kobe3

I like the Ibaka deal for OKC btw. They needed a reliable third option and I think Oladipo would be fine coming off the bench for them since he did last year for a bit for the Magic. He can also help with playmaking and provide more rest for Durant/Westbrook.


They did leave a huge gap in their defense without Serge though. He's not the greatest defender nor did he become as dominant as some of us thought he'd be years ago, but he was always great at providing help defense and weakside blocks as well as playing the pick and roll. I like Adams a lot defensively but he's nowhere near as versatile and as quick as Ibaka was defensively. I heard if they can move Kanter they would have around 25 million in cap space, which is basically what they need to do if they want to fix that hole defensively. Horford would become an obvious target if they can move Kanter.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Lol? The dude just played with Westbrook for a couple years, you think he cares playing alongside Curry.


How is that a valid comparison? Durant was still, for the most part, the number one option on the team. What he's talking about is Durant taking an entirely different role and no longer being the number one option, a role that would take some adjusting on his part (with that said, I honestly don't think Durant would have any issue playing that role).

In regards to Durant joining Golden State, I honestly can't see him doing it. I don't think it does him or Golden State as much good as people think, even if they do end up winning the championship next season or at some point in the near future.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Fwiw, I liked how happy Valentine looked to be picked by the Bulls. Got a feeling he's gonna do good things here. (Y)


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> How is that a valid comparison? Durant was still, for the most part, the number one option on the team. What he's talking about is Durant taking an entirely different role and no longer being the number one option, a role that would take some adjusting on his part (with that said, I honestly don't think Durant would have any issue playing that role).
> 
> In regards to Durant joining Golden State, I honestly can't see him doing it. I don't think it does him or Golden State as much good as people think, even if they do end up winning the championship next season or at some point in the near future.


And Durant still for the most part can be the #1 option on a team with Curry if he can be the #1 option on a team with Westbrook. Durant cost the Thunder a playoff game, Curry costs the Warriors some games too, the point is that they can pick each other up, when the other is down. _And way to ignore all the things that I mentioned about Durant's thoughts on the organisation and Oakland._ Durant wants to play with willing passers/great passers.

Anyways, nobody cares if you can envision or want him playing there, and people who say it'll tarnish his legacy are idiots. The dude wants to play ball and win, as if we didn't have superstars together on the same team before like Wade/Bron/Bosh, Kobe/Shaq, etc. Don't see any of their legacies being tarnished.

Don't understand why people think someone wouldn't want to go to a team to create what can be one of the greatest teams of all time lmao, morons.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



DesolationRow said:


> I'm so sorry, @B-Dawg. :mj2
> 
> Not a huge fan of taking JONES over DAVIS but the WARRIORS are definitely high on him so I'll trust their judgment. Just a little concerned that he's a bit of a Festus Ezeli clone, a low-motor C but with better overall athleticism. Can't complain because the McCaw pick is fantastic for reasons @SKT T1 Blank goes over and more.
> 
> ...


I wish I had your enthusiasm about him


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> And Durant still for the most part can be the #1 option on a team with Curry if he can be the #1 option on a team with Westbrook. Durant cost the Thunder a playoff game, Curry costs the Warriors some games too, the point is that they can pick each other up, when the other is down. _And way to ignore all the things that I mentioned about Durant's thoughts on the organisation and Oakland._ Durant wants to play with willing passers/great passers.


Westbrook is a great passer/playmaker.

Also OKC as a team have great chemistry and pick each other up all the time. They spend a fuck ton of time together, it's beyond stupid to say "Durant wants to play in a situation where everyone likes each other" when that's mostly the case in OKC where he's developed bonds with the community too.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> And Durant still for the most part can be the #1 option on a team with Curry if he can be the #1 option on a team with Westbrook. Durant cost the Thunder a playoff game, Curry costs the Warriors some games too, the point is that they can pick each other up, when the other is down. _And way to ignore all the things that I mentioned about Durant's thoughts on the organisation and Oakland._ Durant wants to play with willing passers/great passers.
> 
> Anyways, nobody cares if you can envision or want him playing there, and people who say it'll tarnish his legacy are idiots. The dude wants to play ball and win, as if we didn't have superstars together on the same team before like Wade/Bron/Bosh, Kobe/Shaq, etc. Don't see any of their legacies being tarnished.
> 
> Don't understand why people think someone wouldn't want to go to a team to create what can be one of the greatest teams of all time lmao, morons.


Calling everyone idiots who propose a valid argument because YOU don't like it is just stupid. Yes, it tarnishes any legacy he has if he were to join the Warriors. Unlike when LeBron & Bosh went to the Heat, who only won 43 games the year before. He'd be joining the team that just had the best regular season record in NBA history. It would be the ultimate in "selling out to win a title"

Also, unlike LeBron in 2010, the Thunder are serious contenders in the West right now. The Cavs in 2010 were in a bad roster & cap situation, with Mo Williams being the 2nd best player on that team. The Thunder are easily one of the top 4 teams in the league. There are zero people who would respect a title win from Durant on a GS team that are already considered the favorites next year without him. 

You truly don't understand what a legacy is if you don't see how that would tarnish his. Don't be a blind fanboy, look at reality.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Westbrook is a great passer/playmaker.
> 
> Also OKC as a team have great chemistry and pick each other up all the time. They spend a fuck ton of time together, it's beyond stupid to say "Durant wants to play in a situation where everyone likes each other" when that's mostly the case in OKC where he's developed bonds with the community too.


Sure Westbrook is a great passer, but it's not as attractive as having Dray/Iggy/Curry facilitate the ball. Anyways, Durant said himself he admires how the entire organisation functions as well as all the opportunities available in Oakland. Nobody thought Bron was gonna go to Cleveland, but it's okay, mark my words, Durant's destination will be Oakland.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> And Durant still for the most part can be the #1 option on a team with Curry if he can be the #1 option on a team with Westbrook. Durant cost the Thunder a playoff game, Curry costs the Warriors some games too, the point is that they can pick each other up, when the other is down. _And way to ignore all the things that I mentioned about Durant's thoughts on the organisation and Oakland._ Durant wants to play with willing passers/great passers.


I didn't ignore it, I disregarded it. There's a difference.

And why does Durant being the number one option on the Thunder with Westbrook suddenly mean he can be the number one option on the Warriors with Curry? That's not how basketball works. Curry and Westbrook are two different players, with Curry having a much wider skill set offensively as well as being arguably the greatest shooter in NBA history who, by the way, was just the first unanimous MVP in NBA history and the best player on a 73 win team. 



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Anyways, nobody cares if you can envision or want him playing there, and people who say it'll tarnish his legacy are idiots. The dude wants to play ball and win, as if we didn't have superstars together on the same team before like Wade/Bron/Bosh, Kobe/Shaq, etc. Don't see any of their legacies being tarnished.


LeBron and Bosh joined a team that was in the lower tier end of the playoff picture and had all of their players on expiring contracts apart from one. LeBron and Bosh were leaving hopeless franchises that weren't going to give them championships. Durant is on a team that was one win away from going to the NBA finals. We are talking about him joining a 73 win team who you could argue is already in the midst of a dynasty. Durant joining this team would most certainly tarnish his legacy. It would tell us all that he had to join the best regular season team in NBA history because he wasn't good enough with everything he had to win it as his teams best player. 

And this isn't even factoring what kind of process this will make the Warriors go through, and not to mention what would happen if they lose. 

Kobe wasn't an all star, let alone one of the best shooting guards of all time, when Shaq first joined the Lakers. They were a team filled with multiple all stars but weren't going to be in any position winning a title with his being there. No one was expecting Kobe to become the player he became. Not to mention, Shaq's reasons behind leaving the Magic are due to problems with the personal on the team and management. Hell people weren't even factoring that in at the time. They were claiming he just went to LA for money. 

In other words, those aren't valid comparisons and you're basically talking out your ass. 



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Don't understand why people think someone wouldn't want to go to a team to create what can be one of the greatest teams of all time lmao, morons.


I never said Durant wouldn't want to go there. I said I don't see him doing it, and that I personally do not think it would do as much good for him as he would think. There's a huge difference. Hell I even said in the same post that Durant probably wouldn't have any problem with trying to adjust to being the second option on offense, meaning I don't think he would have any issues going to Golden State and playing a different role.

In other words, before you go around calling people morons, how about you learn how to read so you don't end up looking like one yourself next time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Try San Fran :kanye Oakland in the rear view mirror after next season baby

It's been chill Roarcle


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Sure Westbrook is a great passer, but it's not as attractive as having Dray/Iggy/Curry facilitate the ball. Anyways, Durant said himself he admires how the entire organisation functions as well as all the opportunities available in Oakland. *Nobody thought Bron was gonna go to Cleveland,* but it's okay, mark my words, Durant's destination will be Oakland.


:Wat?

A lot of people thought LeBron was gonna go to Cleveland. There were more who thought he was staying, sure, but to act like no one saw him going back is flat out wrong. 



Stax Classic said:


> Try San Fran :kanye Oakland in the rear view mirror after next season baby
> 
> It's been chill Roarcle


I thought Golden State was moving there in 2019?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Can't come soon enough, everyone is leaving Oakland. Raiders, Warriors, A's.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

gary payton has 2 sons named gary payton jr and gary payton II :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Well you know I'm completely unbiased about CAL players, @Notorious. :mj2 :side:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



HiddenFlaw said:


> gary payton has 2 sons named gary payton jr and gary payton II :lol


Isn't Gary Jr with a different mother though?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Durante gonna stay one more year then will see what happens when Westbrooks contract expires as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Then together they will join the Lakers core: Westbrook/Russell/Ingram/Durant/Whiteside.


Straight championships. :banderas


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



DesolationRow said:


> Not a huge fan of taking JONES over DAVIS but the WARRIORS are definitely high on him so I'll trust their judgment. Just a little concerned that he's a bit of a Festus Ezeli clone, a low-motor C but with better overall athleticism.


Well, at least he seems to have a midrange game, it's something!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

So K.C. Johnson is reporting the Bulls are thinking about starting Calderon at PG and playing McDermott at the 4 next year. Next year gonna be a blast.
































:mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Besides playing at the 3 and 2, Valentine should get some opportunities playing at point guard too.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*










NBA Free Agency: Hassan Whiteside to Golden State Warriors if they Miss out on Kevin Durant

Read more: http://en.yibada.com/articles/13511...den-state-warriors-miss-out.htm#ixzz4Ce6vE7h0


^^ That really what they need a inside young present


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

This made me laugh way too hard.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Well, at least he seems to have a midrange game, it's something!


This is true! :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Chrome said:


> So K.C. Johnson is reporting the Bulls are thinking about starting Calderon at PG and playing McDermott at the 4 next year. Next year gonna be a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dougie Fresh and Mirotic with dat floor spacing, ROLO gonna get 20 boards a game with all dat space!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> This made me laugh way too hard.


So in essence it's the same line up as last year? Great!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Dubs with high hopes that McCraw can surpass Iggy within the next two seasons IMO


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> ROLO gonna get 20 boards a game with all dat space!


And Sideshow Bob relapses and plays only 20 minutes a game :banderas


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Not sure if I'd rather have Rose or Calderon, maybe the Bulls can find a FA for the point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

So anyway, the team USA roster is set

Kyrie/Lowry
Klay/Butler/DeRozan
George/Melo/Barnes
Durant/Draymond
Cousins/Jordan

And yes that is Barnes as in Harrison. He makes the team because LeBron, Kawhi, Harden, Iguodala, Love, Gay, Hayward & Beal all opted not to participate.

But regardless, another gold medal coming


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/746795224651837443


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> Dubs with high hopes that McCraw can surpass Iggy within the next two seasons IMO


thoughts on damian jones?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SpeedStick said:


> NBA Free Agency: Hassan Whiteside to Golden State Warriors if they Miss out on Kevin Durant
> 
> Read more: http://en.yibada.com/articles/13511...den-state-warriors-miss-out.htm#ixzz4Ce6vE7h0
> 
> ...


It's a nice sentiment for GS to say they want to be aggressive, but all 3 of those guys are going to cost around a max contract. Is Whiteside worth to them what they would have to give up to sign him?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Still hoping that the Celtics have a shot at Durant, but sounds like it will come down to the Warriors, Thunder, Spurs, and Heat as his most likely destinations.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

A lot of FA's on Team USA risking injury this summer


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

stax you're blind


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Barnes, Derozan, Durant, risking a lot should they pull a Paul George.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Champ said:


> thoughts on damian jones?





Stax Classic said:


> A lot of FA's on Team USA risking injury this summer





Champ said:


> stax you're blind





Stax Classic said:


> Barnes, Derozan, Durant, risking a lot should they pull a Paul George.


Still is, the way it seems. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Or maybe I have no thoughts on the guy :draper2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



SKT T1 Blank said:


> Anyways, nobody cares if you can envision or want him playing there, and people who say it'll tarnish his legacy are idiots. The dude wants to play ball and win, as if we didn't have superstars together on the same team before like *Wade/Bron/Bosh*, Kobe/Shaq, etc. *Don't see any of their legacies being tarnished.*


Then you weren't paying attention.

People shat on LeBron for _years_ for that and probably would've continued to hold it against him had he not returned to Cleveland and won a title there.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Durant winning a title with the Warriors would mean very little compared to him winning a title with the Thunder. Would it tarnish his legacy? Perhaps not, but his legacy would hardly be worth nearly as much if he was able to do it on his own.

Lebron's Cleveland title means more than everything he accomplished with the Heat.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Durant has to like the moves that the Thunder have made.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Russ could have told him he's not staying :draper2

Much like Ibaka told OKC


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Kemba said:


> Durant has to like the moves that the Thunder have made.


From what I know, the Thunder didn't ask him or anything.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

The Thunder still don't much shooting.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



The G.O.A.T said:


> The Thunder still don't much shooting.


Andre Roberson started shooting non-terribly from 3 in the second half of the season. If he can build on that and become a legit 3-and-D guy, that would be huge for them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

As expected, Pau Gasol has opted out to become a free agent.

Still thinking Spurs for him or maybe a longshot for the Knicks to reunite with Phil.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Everything going according to plan for the Spurs. Pau and Conley coming over to the dark side soon.

My dick can only get so hard :banderas


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Durant winning a title with the Warriors would mean very little compared to him winning a title with the Thunder. Would it tarnish his legacy? Perhaps not, but his legacy would hardly be worth nearly as much if he was able to do it on his own.
> 
> Lebron's Cleveland title means more than everything he accomplished with the Heat.


Can't believe I'm agreeing with Canadian...

Ultimately though, who gives a fuck what people will say? You can't please everyone.

If he never wins a ring people will hold it against him, if he goes to a team that already has stars and wins a ring with them people will hold it against him. Basketball fans are extremely fickle when it comes to these "unwritten legacy rules", especially compared to pretty much every other team sport.

Does Dirk's ring mean more than any of MJ's, Magic's, Bird's, LeBron's, etc. because Dirk won it as the only star and they all had HOF teammates?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Dirk had the career Sabonis(and then Drazen) should have had. His legacy is going to be immense to the globalization of basketball looking back in 30 years.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Can't believe I'm agreeing with Canadian...
> 
> Ultimately though, who gives a fuck what people will say? You can't please everyone.
> 
> ...


Does Dirk's ring mean more? Considering his run that year is viewed as nothing short of amazing and people talk about him carrying the team like he was on god's mission(when in reality he had a lot of help) I'd say so.

Lebron's latest title means more than his ones in Miami and got people to shut up.

It does matter, even if you say it doesn't. There are rules to one's legacy and people talk about them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> Dirk had the career Sabonis(and then Drazen) should have had. His legacy is going to be immense to the globalization of basketball looking back in 30 years.


Dirk caught me off guard. He has a pretty good trail. But Timmy tho. Duncan still in my top 5 along with other badasses.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Kevin Durant is reaching his 10th year in the league and has been recognized as either #2 or #3 player in the Leauge for the past 5 years. The only thing he should be concerning himself is getting that title.

And because of that, there is only 3 things I see happening. #1 , he stays in OKC long term. #2 , he signs a one year deal so he and Westbrook can be free agents together. Or #3 , he goes to the Warriors.

I can’t fault one for wanting to win, but if he left to go to GS, I can’t imagine how much respect he would lose. This would be far worse than Lebron leaving Cleveland the first time around. Not the same amount of hate. But to go to the team that just beat you when had them dead to rights would just look so bad on him IMO.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Does Dirk's ring mean more? Considering his run that year is viewed as nothing short of amazing and people talk about him carrying the team like he was on god's mission(when in reality he had a lot of help) I'd say so.
> 
> Lebron's latest title means more than his ones in Miami and got people to shut up.
> 
> It does matter, even if you say it doesn't. There are rules to one's legacy and people talk about them.


What rules? Can you point me to this handbook that shows what the rules to one's legacy are? Oh that's right, they don't exist. All it is a bunch of arbitrary BS that people will spout to fit whatever agenda/narrative they're trying to push.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> What rules? Can you point me to this handbook that shows what the rules to one's legacy are? Oh that's right, they don't exist. All it is a bunch of arbitrary BS that people will spout to fit whatever agenda/narrative they're trying to push.


why does it seem as if bosh's legacy has hardly been cemented even though he won as many rings as lebron/wade in miami?


becoming a lesser focus on a team to win rings does have an impact on how people remember you. hell, kareem's 6 rings aren't even mentioned as highly as jordan's 6 rings for similar reasons.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> why does it seem as if bosh's legacy has hardly been cemented even though he won as many rings as lebron/wade in miami?
> 
> 
> becoming a lesser focus on a team to win rings does have an impact on how people remember you. hell, kareem's 6 rings aren't even mentioned as highly as jordan's 6 rings for similar reasons.


Bosh if he retired today would be a 1st ballot HOF lock so idk what you mean about he barely has a legacy. But I'm sure Bosh's "legacy" would've been better if he stayed in Toronto and continued putting up big numbers while not having any team success whatsoever or went to some other inferior team than going to form a "superteam" in Miami and winning rings right?

There is no definition to what makes something memorable, people remember what they want to remember. A bunch of people know about all the rings Robert Horry got and he was just a bench player for most of them

People will talk regardless. If KD never wins a ring regardless he gets called a career loser who's "legacy" doesn't stack up to others because he never got a ring (You know just like Barkley, Malone, Stockton, Ewing, Melo, CP3, etc.) He goes to team up with other stars to try to get that ring and he gets called a pussy who's tarnishing his legacy :lol

You're damned if you, damned if you don't. That's why I say Durant should do whatever he feels best. Fuck trying to make decisions about your career worrying about what other people (who are mostly fickle & hypocritical) think.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

If Born Ready reunites with Kirlpatrick in Brooklyn... :done

And he's friends with Isiah Whitehead ima. The Cincinnati Nets :lance


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> People will talk regardless. If KD never wins a ring regardless he gets called a career loser who's "legacy" doesn't stack up to others because he never got a ring (You know just like Barkley, Malone, Stockton, Ewing, Melo, CP3, etc.) He goes to team up with other stars to try to get that ring and he gets called a pussy who's tarnishing his legacy :lol
> 
> You're damned if you, damned if you don't. That's why I say Durant should do whatever he feels best. Fuck trying to make decisions about your career worrying about what other people (who are mostly fickle & hypocritical) think.


Maybe KD should've tried being good enough to lead his team to a championship. :cudi


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



RetepAdam. said:


> Maybe KD should've tried being good enough to lead his team to a championship. :cudi


Thunder's 3-1 collapse is on him more than anyone. He was woeful in game 5/6, particularly game 5 when he failed to let any of his teammates get going nor score well on his own.

I mean Lebron went out and balled in game 5/6 which made me give him the utmost respect, Durant failed to deliver those types of performances pretty much all series(Westbrook obviously wasn't good enough either, but I feel Durant dropped the ball more).


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Durant has Westbrick on his team. Connect the dots. Hopefully he comes to his senses like Ibaka did.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Bosh if he retired today would be a 1st ballot HOF lock


Sarcasm?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Sarcasm?


Hey... LeBron is in the top 5 all-time; leapfrogging Duncan and others. Anything is possible :draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Yeah, Bosh would get into the HOF eventually if he retired today, but have a hard time believing he'd be 1st ballot.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Sarcasm?





Honchkrow said:


> Hey... LeBron is in the top 5 all-time; leapfrogging Duncan and others. Anything is possible :draper2





Chrome said:


> Yeah, Bosh would get into the HOF eventually if he retired today, but have a hard time believing he'd be 1st ballot.


He's an 11x all-star with 2 rings and a gold medal. There is not a single player who has those types of credentials that didn't get in 1st ballot.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> He's an 11x all-star with 2 rings and a gold medal. There is not a single player who has those types of credentials that didn't get in 1st ballot.


I'm pretty sure those said players made the all NBA team more than once. Hell, Kevin Love's made the all NBA teams more times than he has.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I wouldn't say Lebron is better than Duncan all-time. Duncan is the best power forward ever, Lebron isn't the best small forward yet. Larry still has that edge at this point, Lebron is seen as a selfish player, and the best of the bests like Duncan, Magic, Bird, Russell, are team players. Lebron takes his ball and goes home :kobe2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

*Draygoon ain't rockin with Kyrie
*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> I'm pretty sure those said players made the all NBA team more than once. Hell, Kevin Love's made the all NBA teams more times than he has.


All-NBA teams aren't the be all, end all. Alonzo Mourning only made it twice and he was 1st ballot.

Bosh will be 1st ballot


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> All-NBA teams aren't the be all, end all. Alonzo Mourning only made it twice and he was 1st ballot.
> 
> Bosh will be 1st ballot


You are aware who the other centers were in the NBA at the time, right?

There's this thing called context. They take this into account. There's no possible way Bosh is going to be a first ballet hall of famer.

Oh and Mourning's also a two time defensive player of the year. He's actually useful for something other than being the third option on a championship team.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

D-Wade and the Heat can't come to an agreement on a contract, so sounds like Wade will be open to listen to offers from other teams. 



TD Stinger said:


> Kevin Durant is reaching his 10th year in the league and has been recognized as either #2 or #3 player in the Leauge for the past 5 years. The only thing he should be concerning himself is getting that title.
> 
> And because of that, there is only 3 things I see happening. #1 , he stays in OKC long term. #2 , he signs a one year deal so he and Westbrook can be free agents together. Or #3 , he goes to the Warriors.
> 
> I can’t fault one for wanting to win, but if he left to go to GS, I can’t imagine how much respect he would lose. This would be far worse than Lebron leaving Cleveland the first time around. Not the same amount of hate. But to go to the team that just beat you when had them dead to rights would just look so bad on him IMO.





Notorious said:


> Bosh if he retired today would be a 1st ballot HOF lock so idk what you mean about he barely has a legacy. But I'm sure Bosh's "legacy" would've been better if he stayed in Toronto and continued putting up big numbers while not having any team success whatsoever or went to some other inferior team than going to form a "superteam" in Miami and winning rings right?
> 
> There is no definition to what makes something memorable, people remember what they want to remember. A bunch of people know about all the rings Robert Horry got and he was just a bench player for most of them
> 
> ...


It's about whether or not you have a title that really matters. If Durant wants a title, he will have to decide whether or not he wants to be a piece of the puzzle or whether he wants to be the centerpiece. If he goes to Golden State or San Antonio, he is a cog in the wheel, although he would have a good shot at a title either way. If he goes to Boston or Miami, he becomes the Franchise (in Miami, at this stage of Wade's and Bosh's careers, Durant would be the top.) To him, if he can get a title it won't matter. Look at other players like Melo. Anthony was bashed for even considering going to another team just for a shot at a ring, then got shit on for staying in New York where he made the most money but wouldn't have a chance for a title.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> You are aware who the other centers were in the NBA at the time, right?
> 
> There's this thing called context. They take this into account. There's no possible way Bosh is going to be a first ballet hall of famer.
> 
> Oh and Mourning's also a two time defensive player of the year. He's actually useful for something other than being the third option on a championship team.


So it went from him not having enough All-NBA selections to now that he needs DPOY awards :lol

Anyway, based on PRECEDENT and how the voters historically vote, everyone with Bosh's credentials has made the HOF 1st ballot. This isn't the football or baseball HOF. An 11x all-star with 2 rings and a gold medal isn't going to wait years to get in. End of discussion.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> I wouldn't say Lebron is better than Duncan all-time. Duncan is the best power forward ever, Lebron isn't the best small forward yet. Larry still has that edge at this point, Lebron is seen as a selfish player, and the best of the bests like Duncan, Magic, Bird, Russell, are team players. Lebron takes his ball and goes home :kobe2


Did you just call LeBron selfish? Who sees him as a selfish player? Hell, he gets criticised a lot for not being selfish enough. What exactly is so selfish about him?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

He selfishly quit in Miami when he had to share the spotlight


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> So it went from him not having enough All-NBA selections to now that he needs DPOY awards :lol


No, I'm just pointing out that Mourning had a legitimate impact on the game unlike Bosh whose best quality, again, was being the third option on a championship team. 



Notorious said:


> Anyway, based on PRECEDENT and how the voters historically vote, everyone with Bosh's credentials has made the HOF 1st ballot. This isn't the football or baseball HOF. An 11x all-star with 2 rings and a gold medal isn't going to wait years to get in. End of discussion.


So you're literally ignoring context, the type of players those guys were, their roles on their perspective team and the overall impact they made on the game.

Got it. I'm obviously wasting my time.



Stax Classic said:


> He selfishly quit in Miami when he had to share the spotlight


:Wat? 

Huh?!?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I mean Bosh was their big man defensive anchor and a hell of pick and roll player. The reason their small ball worked so well was because of his defense on that end.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> No, I'm just pointing out that Mourning had a legitimate impact on the game unlike Bosh whose best quality, again, was being the third option on a championship team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So now Bosh had no real impact on the game :lmao

So I have to acknowledge context for Alonzo Mourning and everyone else but not for Chris Bosh. It's ok to bring up how Mourning had to compete with other centers for All-NBA spots but let's not even consider bringing up how Bosh had to go against the likes of Duncan, Dirk, KG, LeBron, Durant, Amare, Melo, Pierce, Gasol, Aldridge etc.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> All-NBA teams aren't the be all, end all. Alonzo Mourning only made it twice and he was 1st ballot.
> 
> Bosh will be 1st ballot


This isn't baseball. If you're a lock to get into the Hall of Fame, you typically go 1st ballot.

Bosh is pretty much a lock, so seeing him get in 1st ballot would not be a surprise.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> So now Bosh had no real impact on the game :lmao
> 
> So I have to acknowledge context for Alonzo Mourning and everyone else but not for Chris Bosh. It's ok to bring up how Mourning had to compete with other centers for All-NBA spots but let's not even consider bringing up how Bosh had to go against the likes of Duncan, Dirk, KG, LeBron, Durant, Amare, Melo, Pierce, Gasol, Aldridge etc.


Duncan, Dirk, Garnett, Amare, and Pierce were all well past their time when Bosh got in Miami.

I can't believe I'm still having a conversation with a guy who's trying to compare Chris Bosh with Alonzo Mourning :affleck


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> Duncan, Dirk, Garnett, Amare, and Pierce were all well past their time when Bosh got in Miami.
> 
> I can't believe I'm still having a conversation with a guy who's trying to compare Chris Bosh with Alonzo Mourning :affleck


And what about the 7 years he was in Toronto? You know considering he was with them longer than he's been with Miami

You don't want to take shots at anyone's opinions. Considering you're the same guy who said that the Warriors without Curry would beat the Cavs in a 7 game series :cudi


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> And what about the 7 years he was in Toronto? You know considering he was with them longer than he's been with Miami
> 
> You don't want to take shots at anyone's opinions. Considering you're the same guy who said that the Warriors without Curry would beat the Cavs in a 7 game series :cudi


1. Considering how the two blow out wins the Warriors got over the Cavs came with Curry failing to score 20 points in both occasions, yes, I have no doubt in my mind that they probably would have won in a seven game series without him. And the Cavs beating a Warriors team with no rim protection and their best LeBron defender being injured won't change my perspective in that regard. 

2. You mean when Bosh was the only consistent offensive threat and surrounded by shit talent and there wasn't much competition at the PF position at the time? The Bosh we got in Miami is the best version we'll ever see of him, which is the main reason I keep referring to that specifically.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Isn't Mourning one of the greatest defensive centers of the last 30 years? Does Bosh even now how to spell D?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> 1. Considering how the two blow out wins the Warriors got over the Cavs came with Curry failing to score 20 points in both occasions, yes, I have no doubt in my mind that they probably would have won in a seven game series without him. And the Cavs beating a Warriors team with no rim protection and their best LeBron defender being injured won't change my perspective in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. You mean when Bosh was the only consistent offensive threat and surrounded by shit talent and there wasn't much competition at the PF position at the time? The Bosh we got in Miami is the best version we'll ever see of him, which is the main reason I keep referring to that specifically.



Lel. There was def more competition at PF when he was in Toronto. Duncan, Dirk & KG were all still performing at elite levels, to go along with guys like Amare, Pau, Brand, etc.

Bosh had the most individual success of his career in Toronto. Going to Miami he sacrificed it for more team success, but he could've easily stayed in Toronto or gone somewhere else to continue putting up 20+/10+ every year.

But I'm not gonna keep going back and forth about this. Bosh will go 1st ballot when it's time based on the precedence of the voters, whether you think he deserves it or not is irrelevant.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> Isn't Mourning one of the greatest defensive centers of the last 30 years? Does Bosh even now how to spell D?



Bosh was a good defender, never elite but let's not act like he was Carlos Boozer.

Besides I'm not trying to bash Mourning or anything, he was just an example of someone who made it to the HOF 1st ballot while only having a couple All-NBA appearances


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

He faced better centers who were consistently better, Shaq and Hakeem would be all-NBA every year, then he had to compete with Robinson and Ewing every year for a slot.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> He faced better centers who were consistently better, Shaq and Hakeem would be all-NBA every year, then he had to compete with Robinson and Ewing every year for a slot.


Already tried this argument, apparently none of that matters :affleck


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> He selfishly quit in Miami when he had to share the spotlight












He stayed every year he committed, and took them to the finals every year. Do you know what selfish means? I'm honestly questioning if you know the meaning of the word btw.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*










Hated that the Warriors lost but hell I can't help but be happy for Kevin Love for all the criticism he has been getting. He wasn't a good fit against the Warriors and struggled in the series but played big in the most important game. Great to see him not being ashamed of admitting being a fan of the WWE when he was a kid.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> I wouldn't say Lebron is better than Duncan all-time. Duncan is the best power forward ever, Lebron isn't the best small forward yet. Larry still has that edge at this point, Lebron is seen as a selfish player, and the best of the bests like Duncan, Magic, Bird, Russell, are team players. Lebron takes his ball and goes home :kobe2


Lebron has passed Bird, even Bill Simmons says it.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

He passed the injured Bird career wise maybe, but as a player, no he hasn't.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Anyone see Wade coming to Cleveland assuming that J.R. Smith declines his option and signs elsewhere?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Negotiating ploy like he did last year. Wade ain't leaving Miami.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> He passed the injured Bird career wise maybe, but as a player, no he hasn't.


LeBron's definitely passed Bird at this point in my opinion. 



Corey said:


> Anyone see Wade coming to Cleveland assuming that J.R. Smith declines his option and signs elsewhere?


1. Why would Smith leave?

2. How would Cleveland be able to afford him?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> Anyone see Wade coming to Cleveland assuming that J.R. Smith declines his option and signs elsewhere?


He declined the option because he's underpaid. I don't think he's going to leave, but he definitely deserves a raise from the 5 mil option.



Stax Classic said:


> He passed the injured Bird career wise maybe, but as a player, no he hasn't.







Even Skip Bayless basically admitted to LeBron passing Bird.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Lebron already passed Bird 2 seasons ago. Anyone saying otherwise is just letting nostalgia getting the best of them or letting shooting efficiency cloud their judgements.

Though I agree with Duncan still higher up on the all-time player lists than Lebron. Dude's not human continuing to play at a high level nearing 40, in a league that is going smaller that exposes him to more p-n-r defence no less.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Plus Duncan did 4 years of college, instead of being banned from college.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



AlternateDemise said:


> 1. Why would Smith leave?
> 
> 2. How would Cleveland be able to afford him?


Don't know, he wants to cash in on what could be the last contract of his career? Don't have any idea what kind of money Cleveland has left to pay someone because I've never been able to understand NBA salary caps. :lol

And I know why Smith opted out, it was moreso just a hypothetical question.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> Plus Duncan did 4 years of college, instead of being banned from college.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> He passed the injured Bird career wise maybe, but as a player, no he hasn't.


Bird was more of a stone cold killer than LeBron has ever outwardly been, but LeBron definitely had the higher peak.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Randumo24 said:


>


It's not my fault Lebron accepted so many illegal gifts in high school :draper2

Suggests some severe character flaws


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Durant' schedule:

Today: Thunder
Tomorrow: GS & Clippers
Satuday: Spurs & Celtics
Sunday: Miami

No Wizards or Knicks, it will be interesting, I don't see anything possible appart from Thunder and Heat.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> Plus Duncan did 4 years of college, instead of being banned from college.


Don't jump to conclusions... 

Maybe others did some online courses. A place for learning; a place for knowledge :draper2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Damn Lebron could get paid 200 million over 5 years in his final contract. :realkobe4


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Damn Lebron could get paid 200 million over 5 years in his final contract. :realkobe4


If the NBA was like the MLB, with no salary cap. LeBron would be getting paid more than that. There is no player more valuable to a team's success than LeBron James is to any team. The Cavs weren't even in the playoffs the year before he came back. In the past two years, they were runners up & then champions. 

I believe there is no more valuable player to any team in sports today than LeBron is in basketball.

*edit* There's an article that went up on ESPN today asking "Is LeBron worth 100 million per year?"


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Fighter Daron said:


> Durant' schedule:
> 
> Today: Thunder
> Tomorrow: GS & Clippers
> ...


:kobe11

Hassan Whiteside is reportedly down to a decision between the Heat and the Mavs.

EDIT — And Blazers.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



RetepAdam. said:


> :kobe11
> 
> Hassan Whiteside is reportedly down to a decision between the Heat and the Mavs.
> 
> EDIT — And Blazers.


The East, Riley, Spoelstra, Wade, weather, playoff team...


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Fighter Daron said:


> The East, Riley, Spoelstra, Wade, weather, playoff team...


Pat Riley's a fucking wizard for even getting a meeting.

Obviously, Miami itself will always be something of a draw, but from a strictly on-court perspective, Miami's probably the worst option for him. And I'm saying that as someone who generally likes the team they've cobbled together.

Dwyane Wade is almost never DWYANE WADE anymore. Chris Bosh's health is a significant concern. No idea if Hassan Whiteside will be back. Same with Luol Deng. Goran Dragic is a good player, but he just turned 30. They have some solid young prospects, but who knows what kind of timeline they'll be on. Spoelstra's one of the better coaches in the league, but he's arguably the fourth-best coach KD will be meeting with this week.

I just don't see it happening.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748631201884176384
Well, then.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

* Rhyno will have a face-to-face meeting with the Rockets.

* Batum will have a face-to-face meeting with the Hornets and Mavericks. Phone meetings with the Knicks, Wizards, and Lakers.

* Rondo will have a face-to-face meeting with the Nets.

* Parsons will have a face-to-face meeting with the Trailblazers.

Predictable so far :bored


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Wizards Owner sending shots at KD now


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748506948258127872


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

The Mavs are about to close in on Whiteside according to Woj. Inb4 he locks himself inside his house.

EDIT: OKC is trying to make a run for Horford, dangling Kanter to free up some cap.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

First verbal agreement of free agency: Timofey Mozgov to the Lakers for 4 years, $64 mil


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Lakers strike first in free agency!

4 years, $64 million for Timofey Mozgov.

The missing piece. :kobe3


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

You're telling me a guy who was just playing exclusively garbage time minutes for the NBA champions just damn near quadrupled his salary and he's going to one of the biggest markets in the league? Alrighty...

Joakim Noah and the Knicks are closing in a deal too apparently. 4 years, $72 million. Thank GOD I didn't have to type Wizards there. :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

DeMar DeRozan agreed to terms with Toronto. 5 years, $139 million. : obama4

EDIT — Jordan Clarkson to re-sign with the Lakers. 4 years, $50 million.

Also, DJ Augustin has reached an agreement on a deal with the Magic. :hogan

Nic Batum will return to Charlotte. 5 years, $120 million. No max, but not too far off either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Detroit & Andre Drummond nearing agreement on 5 year, $130 mil deal. Also, they signed Ish Smith to a 3 year deal

Hassan Whiteside back to Miami


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Think I'd rather pay Joakim 18 mil a year vs Mozgov 16


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Stax Classic said:


> Think I'd rather pay Joakim 18 mil a year vs Mozgov 16


Noah is a year older plus he has a large history of injuries. I wouldn't like either contract, but this is the new cap world.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Journeyman ISH Smith is now a Piston. 3-year, $18 million deal. The only reason I enjoyed watching the Sixers. Sorry @Bubba Chuck :mj2

Noah is actually a good fit with the Knicks. It's just that right when someone blows on him, something is going to get dislocated.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Jeremy Lin to the Nets for 3 years, $36 mil


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Somebody comfort me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Nice stopgap PnR until the Nets can go better. At least it wasn't fucking Rondo.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> First verbal agreement of free agency: Timofey Mozgov to the Lakers for 4 years, $64 mil


:lol 

Even with the new cap, this is a terrible signing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Shame that we missed out on Batum, but I wouldn't give him $24 million a year either so thankfully we missed out on that. Free agent list is dwindling down to fewer impact players for the Wiz to go get.



Honchkrow said:


> Nice stopgap PnR until the Nets can go better. At least it wasn't fucking Rondo.


Rondo comin to Philly just like I predicted. :lol



AlternateDemise said:


> :lol
> 
> Even with the new cap, this is a terrible signing.


Bleacher Report: "Mozgov's new contract equates to $9.14 million per point scored in the 2016 Finals" :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Im confused as fuck on how we get Clarkson for a bargain(with the new cap) and yet fucked up heavily with Mozgov. How is Mozgov getting paid more than Clarkson. :chan


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748751089449611266
:lol


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748889214725398528
Apparently he's worth 19-20 mill per year too

:chan

I really don't understand free agency anymore


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

You have to look at the contract from the % of the salary cap.

Last year's cap was 70m. This year's projected numbers is going to be 94m. Next year's cap is projected to hit 107m - 110m.

Bazemore is seen as a starting calibre player, who usually gets around 12% of the cap. That would be around 11.3m. (or around what Lin got paid) But because of the unique situation of almost every team getting enough cap space to sign players to a max this coming season, there is more demand for players than supply. There will be massive over pay for players, some just simply by teams like Philly trying to reach the cap FLOOR.

Most of the players will be bumped up a tier of their pay grade if the teams feel that the players can fill a crucial role for the team to improve immediately. For younger players like Bazemore, it could be gamble that he could develop into a core player to justify the contract in a new 107m cap space era.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Big Al to the Pacers, 3-year, $30 million deal. Now he can use all of that to smoke some more weed :mark:.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

How the fk did Larry Bird get Big Al to sign at such below market rate? o_0


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Doing drugs, meniscus injury, and getting surpassed on the depth chart by Cody Zeller. He had a down year. But he's not exactly a spring chicken either.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Im confused as fuck on how we get Clarkson for a bargain(with the new cap) and yet fucked up heavily with Mozgov. How is Mozgov getting paid more than Clarkson. :chan



Clarkson's max was $61 million because he has less than 3 years of experience

In other news, OJ Mayo has been banned from the NBA due to repeated drug violations


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Journeyman ISH Smith is now a Piston. 3-year, $18 million deal. The only reason I enjoyed watching the Sixers. Sorry @Bubba Chuck :mj2
> 
> Noah is actually a good fit with the Knicks. It's just that right when someone blows on him, something is going to get dislocated.


We'll be alright :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Jerryd Bayless to the Sixers: 3 years, $27 mil


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748919666693767168
Congrats Laker fans ^_^


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748950209217044485


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Well here's a swerve.

Grizzlies and Chandler Parsons nearing a max deal worth 4 years, $94 million.

Enough to keep Conley in town?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

- Chandler Parsons to the Grizzlies 4 years, $94 mil
- Evan Fournier re-signs with the Magic for 5 years, $85 mil
- Evan Turner to the Blazers for 4 years, $70 mil


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> Enough to keep Conley in town?


Going by the reports from last night, I think Conley is staying in Memphis regardless. Dammit I wanted him in SA. Oh well.

Bucks with an underrated move. They signed Mirza Teletovic to a 3-year, $30 million deal. They needed more spacing in that offense at the 4. That should help out Point Giannis going forward. Loved that signing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Portland makin a splash, nice.

Mirza Teletovic to the Bucks. 3 years, $30 million.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Horrible move by Portland with that Turner signing. That much for a reserve. Jeeeesus.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Bucks with a 4 year, $38 million offer sheet for Matthew Dellevedova. Cavs have until July 10th to match.

Solomon Hill to the Pelicans. 4 years, $48 million.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Delly isn't worth that much imo.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Showtime said:


> Im confused as fuck on how we get Clarkson for a bargain(with the new cap) and yet fucked up heavily with Mozgov. How is Mozgov getting paid more than Clarkson. :chan


Gilbert Arenas rule. Clarkson was kind of limited in terms of how much he could actually get paid.



Corey said:


> Bucks with a 4 year, $38 million offer sheet for Matthew Dellevedova. Cavs have until July 10th to match.
> 
> Solomon Hill to the Pelicans. 4 years, $48 million.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748977711905841152
*whispers* I don't think the Cavs are matching.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

^^ :lmao

Cleveland needs to re-up on their bench players it seems.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Bye Delly. We need to fix our bench anyway. As long as our starters stick around, we should be fine.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> ^^ :lmao
> 
> Cleveland needs to re-up on their bench players it seems.


So far, it's just two players who were only playing garbage time minutes by the end of the finals.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

These free agent contracts are insane. Lord have mercy.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Corey said:


> ^^ :lmao
> 
> Cleveland needs to re-up on their bench players it seems.





The Absolute said:


> Bye Delly. We need to fix our bench anyway. As long as our starters stick around, we should be fine.


The problem is, they're gonna have no cap space.

Gonna need to find some more of those vets willing to come in on minimum deals to try to get a ring.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Clarkson's max was $61 million because he has less than 3 years of experience
> 
> In other news, OJ Mayo has been banned from the NBA due to repeated drug violations
> 
> ...


im aware, but he didnt get that max. it's a really affordable contract tbh.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

@mrmister have you seen these contracts? Role players are getting paid like NFL legends.


death to football within 20 years imo. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Dwight Howard to the Hawks: 3 years, $70.5 mil
Jeff Green to the Magic: 1 year, $15 mil
Darrell Arthur re-signs with Denver: 3 years, $23 mi


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

I was happy to see it.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Notorious said:


> Dwight Howard to the Hawks: 3 years, $70.5 mil
> Jeff Green to the Magic: 1 year, $15 mil
> Darrell Arthur re-signs with Denver on a 3 year deal


$23 million for DA.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Thoughts on Howard going to Atlanta? Is it gonna work at all?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Conley back to Memphis.

5 years, $153 million.



Corey said:


> Thoughts on Howard going to Atlanta? Is it gonna work at all?


It means Horford's gone.

Cool that Howard gets to go home, though.


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Howard getting a $70M deal :bosque

Good for him for getting to go home though, maybe there he'll get to rebuild his reputation

Still glad the Celtics didn't sign him


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*

Jesus CHRIST that Mike Conley money. That's the biggest contract agreed to so far right?

Guess we're gonna see Horford going to Houston or Boston now.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: THE BOYHOOD DREAM HAS COME TRUE FOR LEBRON JAMES*



Honchkrow said:


> Noah is actually a good fit with the Knicks. It's just that right when someone blows on him, something is going to get dislocated.


He's actually a terrible fit, try to stop anyone playing two seven footers, Carmelo and Rose :lol

I'm not going to say anything about Mozgov's contract because the Lakers needed a five badly and two years ago he was a good one. Need to see how much money Ezeli and Biyombo command before building an opinion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Great time to be an NBA player

Mike Conley (0-time All-Star): signs for $153M 

Tiger Woods (79 W, 14 majors): $110M in career PGA Tour earnings


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749019507029602304
:wow


----------



## chrisdafur (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

OH my goodness!? Wade considering bucks/Knicks?! Meetings?! I feel bad for pat Riley.... And I secretly want durant in Toronto, trade Carroll for pick, cap room, then pitch Toronto, drake and durant have history.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Role players eatin' good with the increased cap space.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Mike Conley does not deserve that contract. He has never made an All-Star team. I don't remember many highlights from him either. And that he always sucks whenever I play him in fantasy.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749019507029602304
> :wow


This is nothing but hey don't give Kevin Durant my money Riley, its like both Wade & Whiteside can't care less about Riley meeting with Durant


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> The problem is, they're gonna have no cap space.
> 
> Gonna need to find some more of those vets willing to come in on minimum deals to try to get a ring.


Mo Williams already picked up his option for next year, and Sasha Kuhn can fill whatever "void" Mozgov is leaving lol.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Mike Conley, although a very good point guard, who has never made one all star team is now the highest paid player in NBA history. Wow, can’t believe I just typed that.

And to think next year will be even crazier.

Also, speaking as a Cavs fan, thanks for the memories Delly .


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Mo Williams already picked up his option for next year, and Sasha Kuhn can fill whatever "void" Mozgov is leaving lol.


Depth is depth.

They had Mo Williams last year, so it's not like he's a replacement for Delly. At most, he'll be able to pick up some of those minutes, probably not producing at quite as high a level (which is a funny thing to say about Matthew Dellavedova in the NBA).

I'd take a crippled Mozzy over Sasha Kaun. Coincidentally, the Cavs thought so too last year.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

following someone new










OKC https://twitter.com/Al_Horford/following


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Rondo apparently had a meeting with the Bulls.









No thanks, I'd rather just sit this free agency out and play the young guys next year. Tanking and getting a high pick should be their priority next year imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



chronoxiong said:


> Mike Conley does not deserve that contract. He has never made an All-Star team. I don't remember many highlights from him either. And that he always sucks whenever I play him in fantasy.


this is terrible way to form an opinion on a player and a really casual way to look at it:

"he never played an all star game"

"he never did flashy stuff"

"he let me down in fantasy" :deandre



he's one of the best defensive point guards in the league, he's a great playmaker, and he's able to score well(although by no means is a scoring point guard). he needs shoot better from the 3 again as he regressed this year, but he's an all around good point guard that was great for a long period while being overlooked and underrated.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:lmao You could feed all the starving children in Africa with all the money that's been thrown around so far.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

C'mon Wade, please go to Milwaukee. It's time to go home. Start off your career in college ball at Marquette and end your career with the Bucks.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Wade yanking the Bucks around like they were the Bulls last time :ti


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Wouldn't be surprised to see Durant end up signing with the Clippers. I don't know if it's more likely than OKC, but it's certainly a better fit than GS.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

S&T for Blake?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:evans at this silliness: http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/new...jeff-green-contract/45eql4g51wso1q0emev4zun6z

If the author did his homework, he would've known that Hen*n*igan has been a dumbfuck of colossal proportions ever since he stepped foot in Orlando. Now that's not to say that Orlando's never had a track record of shit deal after shit deal (Grant Hill: Never Forget), but even if you're not a Magic fan, anyone who takes a peek at roster changes for whatever reasons can see that Orlando's been hitting the bottle way too hard ever since they sacked Stan The Man in order to satiate Dwight, only to say "fuck it" and then ship Dwight off anyway.

After seeing what happened with Afflalo and Harris after they earned worthwhile deals for their hard work, it's clear as day that it's gonna happen again with Fournier in 1-2 seasons. Hell, maybe Ibaka and Vujevic will join them too just for shits and giggles.

Fuck this company team. :cornette


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Durant was apparently "blown away" by the Clippers meeting.

Jared Dudley to the Suns. 3 years, $30 million.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> S&T for Blake?


And end Lob City? Doubt it. LAC has been wooing KD with the prospect of a Big Four and he was said to have really been wowed by their presentation to him.

EDIT: @Corey beat me to it.

OKC will definitely do their damnedest to lock him down. If they fail, the only other option I can think of is asking for 1st round draft picks and Pierce, Crawford and Redick.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

- Joakim Noah signed with the Knicks. 4 year, $72 million deal. 
- Kent Bazemore re-signed with the Hawks. 4 year, $70 million deal.

EDIT: I might have to take back that comment about Wade ain't leaving Miami btw. That situation is looking shady. Milwaukee and Denver are on his ass.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

God damn, what a raise for skinny legged Bazemore. Horford is definitely gone now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> God damn, what a raise for skinny legged Bazemore. *Horford is definitely gone now.*


And speaking of which, Boston's gunning for Horford: http://www.csnne.com/Boston-Celtics-emerged-as-front-runner-Al-Horford-nba-free-agency-rumors


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*NFL players react to Nba players mega contracts.*

DeAngelo Williams
Jeremy Maclin
Torrey Smith
Emmanuel Sanders
T.J. Ward
Gerald McCoy
Cj Spiller
Gerald McCoy
Eric Ebron
DeMarcus Van ****


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Who the fuck is Demarcus Van ****? :lol I thought that was some fake Demarcus Ware account or something.



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And speaking of which, Boston's gunning for Horford: http://www.csnne.com/Boston-Celtics-emerged-as-front-runner-Al-Horford-nba-free-agency-rumors


Horford apparently had a meeting with Washington today as well, which is news to me. I believe reports are saying he'll make his decision tomorrow, but I'll be pretty shocked if it isn't Houston or Boston.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Batum signed for a little bit cheaper than I had imagined now we need to get Marvin Williams locked up but please don't overpay him!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Mike Conley is a god amongst us mere mortals for getting that contract.

All these moves right now has me all :woo*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Conley and Parsons together at last, Grizzlies must be hard pressed to reach that salary floor


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

These contracts are going to make every current and upcoming free agent in the NBA into guaranteed millionaires, even the scrubs. Just look at what the Lakers paid Mosgov.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

- Joe Johnson signed with the Jazz. 2 year, $22 million deal. 
- Luol Deng signed with the Lakers. 4 year, $72 million deal.

The Hawks and the Suns are in trade talks involving Paul Millsap and the Suns prospects. Nothing imminent yet. Just a rumor.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Jazz? Well that's pretty random. No ring chasin for those two vets. :lol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Bucks sign Delly and Telly. The contracts actually aren't terrible given the insane money being thrown around. I'm less upset than usual about the Bucks moves...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






Tosh.0 DESTROYS Skip Bayless


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Chandler Parson getting more free money I see.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And speaking of which, Boston's gunning for Horford: http://www.csnne.com/Boston-Celtics-emerged-as-front-runner-Al-Horford-nba-free-agency-rumors


Now that him staying in Atlanta looks done, I would say his best options are title contender in OKC or young team on the rise like Boston that could use someone like him.



Stax Classic said:


> Conley and Parsons together at last, Grizzlies must be hard pressed to reach that salary floor


I’m just happy to see the Grizzlies finally have a solid staring shooter IF he can stay healthy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

All of a sudden my WIZARDS and the Celtics appear to the leading candidates to get Horford. Will be interesting to see how much money he gets, because we have no bench players at the moment aside from Martell Webster and Kelly Oubre. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> The Jazz? Well that's pretty random. No ring chasin for those two vets. :lol


Joe Johnson has never cared about winning. He chose to sign with the Heat last season over the Cavs because they could pay him more money.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Joe Johnson has never cared about winning. He chose to sign with the Heat last season over the Cavs because they could pay him more money.


The deal seems pretty cheap though. Feel like he could've gotten more in this market, but I guess not.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

- Arron Afflalo signed with the Kings. 2 year, $25 million deal. 
- The Knicks offered Courtney Lee a 4 year, $40 million deal. Details coming later.
- Bismack Biyombo agreed to terms with the Orlando Magic. Details coming later.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Now that him staying in Atlanta looks done, I would say his best options are title contender in OKC or young team on the rise like Boston that could use someone like him.


OKC losing Ibaka would certainly give them a fighting chance in giving Horford the chance to be a pivotal part of a title contender. But if KD hightails it for the Clippers, I sincerely doubt that Horford would want to sign with a team that has been gutted of two of its top three guys in the span of just one off-season, especially since Boston has been on the upswing like you and @Corey mentioned.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> - Arron Afflalo signed with the Kings. 2 year, $25 million deal.
> - The Knicks offered Courtney Lee a 4 year, $40 million deal. Details coming later.
> - *Bismack Biyombo agreed to terms with the Orlando Magic. Details coming later.*


Follow up:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749322727685812228
Apparently Nikola Vucevic may be on the trading block. More to come.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> OKC losing Ibaka would certainly give them a fighting chance in giving Horford the chance to be a pivotal part of a title contender. But if KD hightails it for the Clippers, I sincerely doubt that Horford would want to sign with a team that has been gutted of two of its top three guys in the span of just one off-season, especially since Boston has been on the upswing like you and @Corey mentioned.


With no KD, no way Horford would or should go there. Boston was already a top 4 team in the league. Now they have a top draft pick wing player (with some questions) and adding him would only make them better. He could be a real relief for guys like Thomas.



Cashmere said:


> Follow up:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749322727685812228
> Apparently Nikola Vucevic may be on the trading block. More to come.


With Affalo gone from the Knicks, they could use a new Shooting Guard and Lee could fit that bill. Biyombo to the Magic is interesting. Hurts Toronto who will miss his energy and rebounding. And a front court of Biyombo and Ibaka could be great defensively. 

If Vucevic is on the block (which one would think he is with the above two now in), I’m interested to see where he goes as he’s one of the big man scorers in the league.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Hopefully Orlando gets a ton in return for Vuc. They haven't done a good job negotiating their assets lately.

EDIT: The Biyombo deal with Orlando is 4 year, $72 million.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> The deal seems pretty cheap though. Feel like he could've gotten more in this market, but I guess not.


Nah, he's too old to get a lot of money. The top teams won't pay him much, and the rebuilding teams aren't looking to add an older guy who's main concern is money. Veterans who get paid to come in to those teams are winners, not guys like Johnson.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> With no KD, no way Horford would or should go there. Boston was already a top 4 team in the league. Now they have a top draft pick wing player (with some questions) and adding him would only make them better. He could be a real relief for guys like Thomas.


Agreed.



Cashmere said:


> Follow up:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749322727685812228
> *Apparently Nikola Vucevic may be on the trading block.* More to come.


Called it a few pages back. :jericho2

And :evans at Biyombo being his replacement. Please die in a fire, Hennigan. :cornette



Cashmere said:


> Hopefully Orlando gets a ton in return for Vuc. *They haven't done a good job negotiating their assets lately.*


Lately? Management's heads have been up their asses 24/7 since the Dwightmare debacle, brah. Knowing Hennigan and his track record of dumbfuckery, we'll get 2-3 scrubs, 2 second round draft picks and cash considerations for Vucevic.

Watch Fournier be gone in 1-2 seasons too, considering he worked hard and was justly rewarded with a 4-year deal worth 40 million or so.

:kobelol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Not the biggest Fournier fan myself :lol. I think they could've done better. I find them basically giving away Tobias Harris for table scraps from the past deadline to be the most troubling. The Biyombo signing is kinda predictable with Vogel coaching now though. Defense is his #1 priority.

EDIT: 

- Trevor Booker signed with the Nets. 2 year, $18 million deal. 
- Ryan Anderson signed with the Rockets. 4 year, $80 million deal.
- Marvin Williams re-signed with the Hornets. 4 year, $54.5 million deal.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Not the biggest Fournier fan myself :lol. I think they could've done better. I find them basically giving away Tobias Harris for table scraps from the past deadline to be the most troubling. The Biyombo signing is kinda predictable with Vogel coaching now though. Defense is his #1 priority.


I was indifferent to Fournier as well, but warmed up to him and found his recent deal to be a fair reward. Which means that he'll be gone in 1-2 seasons rather than when his deal expires because Hennigan has a penchant for that kind of fuckery. Harris being shipped away when he made such impressive strides wasn't surprising, same going for Oladipo, though that didn't stop either shake-up from being utterly infuriating because of how illogical they were.

And defense is absolutely a necessity for Orlando because it's been in the shitter for a while, but Biyombo as a starter is just laughable, much like the amount of money we're giving him. Vucevic has been a better rebounder than Biyombo while also boasting the benefits of actual offensive prowess and being a capable passer. Biyombo's only advantage over Vuc is blocking prowess, which is moot anyway because we picked up Ibaka. So Biyombo's ceiling is being a back-up for Ibaka, who will be our starting Power Forward while Vucevic will (hopefully) remain as our starting Center.

But knowing how that ****** Hennigan ticks, Vuc will move on to greener pastures before the end of this off-season, which is fine by me since I have no intention of watching a team tank for the fourth year in a row despite their management being so retarded that they fail miserably at even doing that.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Ryan Anderson and James Harden in the same starting line up. :ha


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Horford to Boston :drose


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Hmm... Now, it's still early, but I'm beginning to suspect that Al Horford might be leaning towards the Celtics.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> The Jazz? Well that's pretty random. No ring chasin for those two vets. :lol


It's not exactly ring chasing, but the Jazz are going to be really good next year.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

$113 million on Horford for 4 years. Not bad. 



> - The Knicks offered Courtney Lee a 4 year, $40 million deal. Details coming later.


Confirmed: $50 million on Courtney Lee for 4 years with the Knicks.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Nice pick up by the Celtics with Horford. We've got a lot of interesting changes this off season so far. I'm loving this.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

70 mil for Biyombo makes the 64 mil for Mozgov look good. 70 mil for Biyombo might just be the most overpaid contract so far this offseason.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> 70 mil for Biyombo makes the 64 mil for Mozgov look good. 70 mil for Biyombo might just be the most overpaid contract so far this offseason.


Biyombo had some solid performances in the playoffs, where as with Mozgov, it's a potential gamble given his performance this past season as a whole. 

Biyombo's got ways to go, but I wouldn't call this the most overpaid.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Eric Gordon to the Rockets according to Woj.

Rockets are about to score 150 points a game, while allowing 175.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Horford to Boston :drose


So that's why he followed KD, to set up the team they were going to join :rose


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Found my favorite East team :done

Spurs for the West ( as always ), and Bucks for the East. Fuck yeah :trips5


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Wizards made a signing! Ian Mahinmi, 4 years $64 million. He's a lot older than I thought he was and that's some big money for a bench player (even though that seems to be the market), but my god if he can provide us with some defense and rebounding I'll be alright with it. :lol

Good job for the Celtics in getting Horford. He'll certainly make them better and I'm glad Washington didn't get him because that's SO MUCH fucking money ($28 mil a year).

Thought the Knicks got Courtney Lee on a solid deal. Don't see Wade even considering them anymore (if he ever really was). That starting 5 on paper certainly looks interesting. Enough to get them into playoffs? Quite possibly.

Love the Biyombo signing. Orlando making some nice acquisitions and yeah it was a lot of money, but again, it's the market.

Rockets are gonna be trash next year. 

Mavs are apparently giving a max offer sheet to Harrison Barnes too. Talk about desperation...


----------



## Legion (May 6, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

WELCOME TO BOSTON HORFORD!!! :woo :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Found my favorite East team :done
> 
> Spurs for the West ( as always ), and Bucks for the East. Fuck yeah :trips5


:ha Bucks aren't winning shit bruh.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> :ha Bucks aren't winning shit bruh.


We'll see about that. Gonna save this quote


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Austin Rivers staying with the Clippers (no surprise). 3 years, $35 million. Might end up being their starter next season if Paul goes elsewhere.

They've apparently made an offer to Jamal Crawford as well, but reports are saying he'll likely turn ti down.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Biyombo had some solid performances in the playoffs, where as with Mozgov, it's a potential gamble given his performance this past season as a whole.
> 
> Biyombo's got ways to go, but I wouldn't call this the most overpaid.


Biyombo is crap. He had 1 1/2 good games against the Cavs, and he's getting paid a ton because of it. He's an undersized center who's a very average rebounder for someone who can't score, shoot FTs, or pass the ball.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Biyombo is crap. He had 1 1/2 good games against the Cavs, and he's getting paid a ton because of it. He's an undersized center who's a very average rebounder for someone who can't score, shoot FTs, or pass the ball.




he played well before the cavs series too and he's a dominant rebounder(no idea why you're saying he's average, his rebounder percentage is 20.8 this past season, which means he grabs 1 out of 5 rebounds available which is one of the best in the league)+a good defender that can be great and your foundation.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Biyombo is crap. He had 1 1/2 good games against the Cavs, and he's getting paid a ton because of it. He's an undersized center who's a very average rebounder for someone who can't score, shoot FTs, or pass the ball.


Have some rep for dropping that truth bomb. :sk


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Durant met with the Celtics for 4 hours Saturday with Tom Brady. I can't wait till later on today. Looking for a Woj bomb.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

LA Times reporting that Durant told the Clippers he won't be signing with them. No big surprise.

Everyone still thinks he's staying in OKC for at least another year (including myself), but man I really feel like Boston catapulted themselves into the #2 spot with this Horford signing and all the young assets they have.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> he played well before the cavs series too and he's a dominant rebounder(no idea why you're saying he's average, his rebounder percentage is 20.8 this past season, which means he grabs 1 out of 5 rebounds available which is one of the best in the league)+a good defender that can be great and your foundation.


Haha, come on. He's not a dominant rebounder. Those stats are misleading because he was coming off the bench, and Toronto doesn't have any other good rebounders. The only other player on Toronto that averages more than 5 rebounds is Valanciunas, and they don't play on the court at the same time. 

Of course Biyombo is going to get a high percentage of the rebounds when the next best rebounder on his team that he's ever on the court with is Lowry at 4.7. 20% looks nice until you look deeper at why that's the case.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Haha, come on. He's not a dominant rebounder. Those stats are misleading because he was coming off the bench, and Toronto doesn't have any other good rebounders. The only other player on Toronto that averages more than 5 rebounds is Valanciunas, and they don't play on the court at the same time.
> 
> Of course Biyombo is going to get a high percentage of the rebounds when the next best rebounder on his team that he's ever on the court with is Lowry at 4.7. 20% looks nice until you look deeper at why that's the case.


Not having good rebounders around you doesn't take away from what you do on the glass. Those could just as easily be offensive rebounds if Bismack was getting them. 

Not to mention his numbers in Charlotte were good too.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Celtics got someone :blessed:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> 70 mil for Biyombo makes the 64 mil for Mozgov look good. 70 mil for Biyombo might just be the most overpaid contract so far this offseason.


Biyombo got starter money coming off a stellar playoff performance. At worst, he's still a very good rebounder (no, Randumo) and one of the best defensive centers in the NBA. It's likely to be an overpay, but not one that's going to kill you. He's also allegedly 23, by the way.

Mozgov got close to the same, coming off playing less than 6 MPG in the playoffs. I honestly don't even think Biyombo's contract was even as bad as, say, Evan Turner's.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Biyombo got starter money coming off a stellar playoff performance. At worst, he's still a very good rebounder (no, Randumo) and one of the best defensive centers in the NBA. It's likely to be an overpay, but not one that's going to kill you. He's also allegedly 23, by the way.
> 
> Mozgov got close to the same, coming off playing less than 6 MPG in the playoffs. I honestly don't even think Biyombo's contract was even as bad as, say, Evan Turner's.


Mozgov has more potential because he actually has an offensive game. As long as he's right, he's a better overall player than Biyombo. He didn't play a lot with the Cavs in the playoffs because he didn't fit with what the Cavs wanted to do. 

I'd take Mozgov over Biyombo for most teams. Either way, they are both not worth the portion of the salary cap they are going to be making. Biyombo's contract is bad imo, but it will be surpassed it terribleness once GS matches the 4 years 95 mil to keep Barnes lol.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Mozgov has more potential because he actually has an offensive game. As long as he's right, he's a better overall player than Biyombo. He didn't play a lot with the Cavs in the playoffs because he didn't fit with what the Cavs wanted to do.
> 
> I'd take Mozgov over Biyombo for most teams. Either way, they are both not worth the portion of the salary cap they are going to be making. Biyombo's contract is bad imo, but it will be surpassed it terribleness once GS matches the 4 years 95 mil to keep Barnes lol.


Mozgov's 30, hasn't been the same since his injury, and as limited as Biyombo is defensively, his production this past season was better than anything Mozgov's done at the NBA level.

For all intents and purposes, they got virtually identical contracts. Unlike Mozgov, Biyombo's an actual player right now. Mozgov's contract is far, far worse.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



GORE said:


> Celtics got someone :blessed:


Horford is definitely a nice pick-up. Had he stayed in Atlanta, he would have most likely been the starting center there which would have made Howard a $72 million man off the bench. The Celtics are one of the few teams that can sign two max deals in this FA period, so that might really help in regards to Durant. KD was trying to get Horford to come to OKC but Al needed assurances that Durant and Westbrook were staying. 

But, wow at all this money getting thrown around. Andrew Luck became the highest paid player in NFL history last week...Mike Freaking Conley is pulling in more bread than him now. Conley is good, but not an All-Star. And with the cap potentially going up more next year, people are going to get paid. However, that means on the flip side there will be players that will be on the outside looking in as they end up on the wrong side of the money line.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749581106064732160
Heat fans how do you feel about the way Dwyane Wade is acting?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> We'll see about that. Gonna save this quote


Seriously, dude, they're not winning shit. Don't get your hopes up. 



Randumo24 said:


> Biyombo is crap. He had 1 1/2 good games against the Cavs, and he's getting paid a ton because of it. He's an undersized center who's a very average rebounder for someone who can't score, shoot FTs, or pass the ball.





Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Have some rep for dropping that truth bomb. :sk


What truth bomb? He couldn't have been more wrong. Granted, Bismack did only have one or two good games against the Cavs (and given the fact that he was mostly going up against Love and Thompson, that's to be expected in regards to rebounding and defense), but he's completely ignoring the other two playoff series where Biyombo had more noteworthy performances.

Series against the Pacers: Three games where he had double digit rebounding (including a 16 rebounding performance on 24 minutes of playing time, which is absolutely insane), on top of providing good paint protection when he needed to. In the series against Miami, he gave it everything he could against Whiteside and then some, and once again had a few great rebounding and defensive performances, including a 17 point and 16 rebound performance in game 7. 

Seriously, dropping truth bomb...what a load of shit unkout



Randumo24 said:


> Mozgov has more potential because he actually has an offensive game. As long as he's right, he's a better overall player than Biyombo. He didn't play a lot with the Cavs in the playoffs because he didn't fit with what the Cavs wanted to do.


He didn't play a whole lot with the Cavs because the Cavs were worse on both ends of the floor when he was playing, both under Blatt and Lue's system. It's not that he didn't fit what they wanted, he was playing so poorly that he was basically kicked out of their rotation. 

And I find myself seriously questioning your basketball knowledge if you truly believe that Mozgov, when he's got his shit together on offense, is in anyway better overall than Biyombo. I agree with Mozgov being better offensively, but in terms of rebounding and defense, Biyombo rapes him in these categories. Biyombo's the better player, and it's not even close.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Andrew Nicholson to the Wizards. 4 years, $26 million. I've never heard of him, so any insight would be appreciated.

Manu Ginobli announced on his blog that he plans to return next season.

EDIT: Well, we got our backup PG.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749630273285914624


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749581106064732160
> Heat fans how do you feel about the way Dwyane Wade is acting?


they're lowballing him, why would he be helping recruit durant when they havent even paid him yet.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

- Wizards are going to trade their 2021 2nd-round pick to acquire Trey Burke from the Jazz.
- Tyler Johnson signed with the Nets. 4 year, $50 million deal. The Professor :mark:.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*










*Why? *:sasha3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Sucks for Wade to see he’s getting lowballed by an organization he helped bring 3 titles to and has taken a pay cut on many occasions. 

But the sad thing is, unless something comes up, they can probably get away with it. I mean, I know there are things with the Knicks and the Bucks. But the Bucks aren’t going to get that much better with him and with the Knicks, the idea of Rose, Wade, and Melo playing together would just be baffling to me. Even if he wants to stick it to Miami, where can he to do that?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Sucks for Wade to see he’s getting lowballed by an organization he helped bring 3 titles to and has taken a pay cut on many occasions.
> 
> But the sad thing is, unless something comes up, they can probably get away with it. I mean, I know there are things with the Knicks and the Bucks. But the Bucks aren’t going to get that much better with him and with the Knicks, the idea of Rose, Wade, and Melo playing together would just be baffling to me. *Even if he wants to stick it to Miami, where can he to do that?*


How bout the Spurs?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

C'mon Kevin. Come to Boston. Become the the bigger legend you want to be. I do think with the Horford signing, they do become the top designation for Kevin if he doesn't resign in OKC.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> How bout the Spurs?


If they can get him without giving up anyone, then sure. But I wouldn’t give up Green or one of their other top wing guys for an aging Wade. Even though he played well last year, I just wouldn’t trust him to be in a system where suddenly, he ain’t the man anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Wade to the Dubs for the midlevel :side:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency &amp; Off Season Thread*

Looks like rumors of a Vucevic trade are rising. I guess the Magic are going back to full tanking mode.

Edit: After looking more at their roster, looks like things won't be too bad for them, but I would keep Vucevic.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

fuck no, he has no place in the modern NBA, trade him to some backass backwards team who thinks centers still matter like Detroit or Sacramento


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> What truth bomb? He couldn't have been more wrong. Granted, Bismack did only have one or two good games against the Cavs (and given the fact that he was mostly going up against Love and Thompson, that's to be expected in regards to rebounding and defense), but he's completely ignoring the other two playoff series where Biyombo had more noteworthy performances.
> 
> Series against the Pacers: Three games where he had double digit rebounding (including a 16 rebounding performance on 24 minutes of playing time, which is absolutely insane), on top of providing good paint protection when he needed to. In the series against Miami, he gave it everything he could against Whiteside and then some, and once again had a few great rebounding and defensive performances, including a 17 point and 16 rebound performance in game 7.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you were questioning me about why I said the Cavs were going to beat GS before the series started as well.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> But the Bucks aren’t going to get that much better with him.


5. Plumlee
4. Parker
3. Middleton
2. Wade
1. Antetokounmpo

+ Developed bench.

Looks like a top 3 seed in the East to me.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> 5. Plumlee
> 4. Parker
> 3. Middleton
> 2. Wade
> ...


Sorry, but they had the Greek Freak, Parker, Middleton, Monroe, etc. last year. People expected them to be a top 4 team in the East then and they didn’t even make the playoffs.

There’s just something about that core that I don’t trust. All talented young players but they don’t seem to mesh together. And last year with guys like MCW and Antetokounmpo and others they struggled with consistently hitting long range shots and Wade ain’t gonna help that. He’d make them better and maybe they’d be at top 5 team without injury but that’s their ceiling for me. That and a 2nd round exit at best.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> 5. Plumlee
> 4. Parker
> 3. Middleton
> 2. Wade
> ...


Where is Wade?

Who is Parker?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748893562645782528


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> Pretty sure you were questioning me about why I said the Cavs were going to beat GS before the series started as well.


:LOL I don't know which is better, the fact that you just blindly helped proved my point or that you're actually going there. 

1. That's not the way sports work. People can be wrong about sports predictions but it doesn't make them any less knowledgeable about the sport as a whole. It's based on things like context. Yeah, of course, if you're trying to make it seem like it's a foregone conclusion that a team that doesn't look like they have any chance of winning is going to win, and then they get their asses kicked, then said persons knowledge can be called into question. Being wrong about a series where the result was arguably an upset doesn't mean you don't know shit about the game. FYI, a large majority of the NBA fan base had Golden State winning that series.

2. I said the Cavs weren't going to beat the Golden State team they were about to face at the beginning of the finals with the personal they had. And guess what? They didn't. They beat a team that was missing their main rim protector who was also responsible for getting Curry and Thompson open looks at the start of the games (and thus without him, it messed up their rhythm as well as the entire Golden State offense) and whose best qualified candidate to guard LeBron James was playing the last two games with a really bad back (which, predictably, resulted in LeBron completely abusing him on offense and getting what ever he wanted). Oh but it gets better, the one time they actually did beat a full healthy Golden State team was when they were without Kevin Love and became a team where all five of their starting line up was capable of switching off of picks and defending the perimeter, something Golden State was completely unprepared for. And because of the speed of that side line up compared to a typical NBA line up, Kerr starting out the game with his regular starting five ended up being an utter disaster. Oh and lets not forget about game 5 where the Warriors where without Draymond Green and lost Bogut later that same game. Again, that was a pretty big factor. 

So what about when Cleveland with their full line up was facing Golden State with their full line up? Well, they lost all three times by double digits and looked like they were no match for Golden State. Why? Because they weren't. And you bringing up this point just further proves you know little to nothing about the sport. I take nothing away from what LeBron and the Cavs did in that series, as what they did was incredible, but it's pretty clear that timely injuries and suspensions for BOTH teams was the main reason Cleveland had any chance against a team that was clearly superior, let alone winning the series in the dramatic fashion that they did. 

In other words, you still ended up being wrong. If you knew anything about this sport, you would know that.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Where is Wade?
> 
> Who is Parker?


Jabari


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Who is Parker?


Seriously?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> What truth bomb? He couldn't have been more wrong. Granted, Bismack did only have one or two good games against the Cavs (and given the fact that he was mostly going up against Love and Thompson, that's to be expected in regards to rebounding and defense), but he's completely ignoring the other two playoff series where Biyombo had more noteworthy performances.
> 
> Series against the Pacers: Three games where he had double digit rebounding (including a 16 rebounding performance on 24 minutes of playing time, which is absolutely insane), on top of providing good paint protection when he needed to. In the series against Miami, he gave it everything he could against Whiteside and then some, and once again had a few great rebounding and defensive performances, including a 17 point and 16 rebound performance in game 7.
> 
> Seriously, dropping truth bomb...what a load of shit unkout


Good to know that a guy having a handful of impressive post-season outings is enough to win you over despite said guy showing over five seasons that his ceiling is only being a back-up.

Had we not picked up Ibaka, you might've been on to something.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749674050994057216
Voulgaris is the best NBA gambler in the world, What does he know here?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Good to know that a guy having a handful of impressive post-season outings is enough to win you over despite said guy showing over five seasons that his ceiling is only being a back-up.


What kind of dumbshit logic is this?

Him playing back up for two very good centers means he's at best a back up center at best? @Showtime, explain this shit to me. I don't get it. 



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Had we not picked up Ibaka, you might've been on to something.


:Wat?

How does Ibaka getting traded there devalue Biyombo's worth to the team? If anything Ibaka being there makes the signing better. Do you understand how much better this makes the interior defense of the Magic? This is probably the top PF/C combo in the NBA right now from a defensive standpoint.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Not thrilled about getting Rondo, but it's only a 2-year deal, so I can live with it. Need to trade Taj for some shooters though


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Clippers agreed to re-sign Jamal Crawford. 3 years, $42 million. Apparently, they opened with 1 year, $12 million and Crawford and some other Clippers flipped out, so they gave him that awful contract. :lmao

Also, Bulls are signing Rondo. :aryalol

2 years, $28 million.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I would caution against jumping on the Biyombo hype train. It is still a huge gamble on centers that are limited on offence. Tyson Chandler is the blueprint to follow, but he could also end up being a Joel Anthony. 4 year 70m isn't that much different from the 5 years 82m handed out to Tristan Thompson last year playing the same role which most of us laughed at. Still an overpay even if the Cavs ultimately won the title. But at least the Cavs are contending and have Lebron, the Magic not so much.

But even so, his contract is better than Mosgov's at this moment. Biyombo at least have upside and fits better in perimeter heavy play of today's NBA. Mosgov is a 30 year old recovering from injuries who lost minutes in the rotation upon returning.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Clippers agreed to re-sign Jamal Crawford. 3 years, $42 million. Apparently, they opened with 1 year, $12 million and Crawford and some other Clippers flipped out, so they gave him that awful contract. :lmao
> 
> Also, Bulls are signing Rondo. :aryalol
> 
> 2 years, $28 million.


Eh, if Crawford can play the same he’s been playing as 6th man and do it well for at least 2 of those years, is $14 million a year really that bad in this new era of the cap salary?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Kevin hurry the fuck up you stagnated the market


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:kobe3 doesn't look like it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Glad the Bulls did that; meaning they're out of the Wade sweepstakes. The Nuggets need to fuck off.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> I would caution against jumping on the Biyombo hype train. It is still a huge gamble on centers that are limited on offence. Tyson Chandler is the blueprint to follow, but he could also end up being a Joel Anthony.


No one is hyping up Biyombo as the next big thing, but it's lolworthy and stupid to be comparing him with someone like Mozgov like some of the people in this thread have. We're basically talking two different tiers of talent in that regard.

And centers who are limited on offense are never a gamble as long as they can defend and rebound at a great rate, which is something Biyombo does. I'm not saying he shouldn't make an attempt to improve offensively, but I don't think it's as big of an issue as people are making it out to be.

At this point it all depends on the moves the Magic make in regards to the rest of the roster. But right now, signing Biyombo is a move in the right direction. 



FriedTofu said:


> 4 year 70m isn't that much different from the 5 years 82m handed out to Tristan Thompson last year playing the same role which most of us laughed at. Still an overpay even if the Cavs ultimately won the title. But at least the Cavs are contending and have Lebron, the Magic not so much.


Well they're actually very different. 

Biyombo is a guy you know can legitimately play the center position on any team he's a part of. Thompson however is a different story. He's a PF by heart, and even in that regard, he's not doing anything eye opening apart from rebounding. He's a decent defender but still has ways to go in that regard and is limited offensively. But you can look past all of that. What you can't look past is the fact that he's on the same team as three superstar talents who are all max contract worthy. When you're on a team with these three players and it's pretty clear that they're well above you from a value perspective. We don't know how the Magic will turn out when the offseason is over, but the Cavs have already lost two players to free agency and we still don't know what JR Smith is going to do (although it's likely he's resigning). Either way, because of that contract on top of having three max contracts already, the Cavs have no room for flexibility and can't really add on to their roster. The only talent they can really go after are aging veterans looking for one year deals. Biyombo may not end up being worth the money in the end (or maybe he will, only time will tell), but his contract won't severely limit the Magic's options like Thompson's did to the Cavs.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> What kind of dumbshit logic is this?
> 
> Him playing back up for two very good centers means he's at best a back up center at best? @Showtime, explain this shit to me. I don't get it.
> 
> ...


Indeed it does, HURR DURR. At the moment, Biyombo is a poor man's Ben Wallace, nothing more nothing less. For all we know, he could possibly wind up being analogous to Big Ben, but I'm not holding my breath on that considering he finally showed some strides yet only in a handful of post-season games. While I'm happy that Ibaka came over, had he not, then the pressure would've been on Biyombo to step his game up even more and thus prove whether or not the contract Orlando offered him was even remotely worth the handful of post-season games where he finally wound up being good.

If Vucevic is shipped off, then we'll see definitely whether Biyombo will further step up in lieu of the newfound playing time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Eh, if Crawford can play the same he’s been playing as 6th man and do it well for at least 2 of those years, is $14 million a year really that bad in this new era of the cap salary?


Crawford's 36 and wasn't particularly good last year.

It's not the biggest overpay of the offseason, but it's an overpay for sure. Looks even worse alongside Doc letting Cole Aldrich sign a 3-year, $22 million deal elsewhere.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Deals I didn't see mentioned today:

Garrett Temple to the Kings. 3 years, $24 million.
Matt Barnes to the Kings. 2 years, $12 million
Cole Aldrich to the Timberwolves. 3 years, $22 million.
REPORT: Allen Crabbe to the Nets. 4 years, $70 million offer sheet.
Wizards bring up Tomas Satoransky from Europe. 3 years, $9 million.

Kings saying everyone in sight with Afflalo & Tolliver too.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> At the moment, Biyombo is a poor man's Ben Wallace, nothing more nothing less. For all we know, he could possibly wind up being analogous to Big Ben, but I'm not holding my breath on that considering he finally showed some strides yet only in a handful of post-season games.


That would probably register as an insult if Ben Wallace wasn't a 4-time DPOY, anchor of a championship team and possible Hall of Famer.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Maybe it's just me but I really don't see the appeal of Wade to the Bucks other than the fact that it'll sell tickets. He'll be turning 35 during the season, the Bucks core players are all in their early to mid 20's: Giannis (21), Jabari (21), Middleton (24), Maker (22-23). The Bucks are still a few years away from contention, I'd imagine at this point in his career Wade ideally would rather play for a team that is contending than be a mentor for a young team in a small market

And also the last thing the Bucks need is another player who can't shoot

He'll be back in Miami


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Maybe it's just me but I really don't see the appeal of Wade to the Bucks other than the fact that it'll sell tickets. He'll be turning 35 during the season, the Bucks core players are all in their early to mid 20's: Giannis (21), Jabari (21), Middleton (24), Maker (22-23). The Bucks are still a few years away from contention, I'd imagine at this point in his career Wade ideally would rather play for a team that is contending than be a mentor for a young team in a small market
> 
> And also the last thing the Bucks need is another player who can't shoot
> 
> He'll be back in Miami


Yeah, there's some stuff there that would work, but the timelines are just so far off, it's hard to really see it.

I think he's just trying to get some leverage over Miami. Once they fail to sign KD, they'll bring him back.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Mavericks keeping two guys from last year.

Deron Williams. 1 year, $10 million.
Dwight Powell. 4 years, $37+ million. (still waiting on details)

Them getting Barnes on the max deal will of course depend on what Durant does.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> No one is hyping up Biyombo as the next big thing, but it's lolworthy and stupid to be comparing him with someone like Mozgov like some of the people in this thread have. We're basically talking two different tiers of talent in that regard.
> 
> And centers who are limited on offense are never a gamble as long as they can defend and rebound at a great rate, which is something Biyombo does. I'm not saying he shouldn't make an attempt to improve offensively, but I don't think it's as big of an issue as people are making it out to be.
> 
> At this point it all depends on the moves the Magic make in regards to the rest of the roster. But right now, signing Biyombo is a move in the right direction.


 Hyping him up as being starter calibre though. I agree it is laughable to compare him to Mozgov at this point of their careers. Biyombo has just much more in value at this point.

It is an issue if you are a trying to build a team for the playoffs in this era of basketball. We don't need a Shaq stopper until another Shaq appear.

Magic roster moves have been head scratching before the Biyombo signing. They dumped value contracts for nothing. Signed a journey man back up point guard to a 4 year deal when they already have one signed. Have tons of young players at the SF/PF tweeners and then go ahead and let one leave to sign a one year rental of Jeff Green at 15m and two big money big men in Ibaka and Biyombo. Where's Gordon and Hezonja going to get their minutes now?




> Well they're actually very different.
> 
> Biyombo is a guy you know can legitimately play the center position on any team he's a part of. Thompson however is a different story. He's a PF by heart, and even in that regard, he's not doing anything eye opening apart from rebounding. He's a decent defender but still has ways to go in that regard and is limited offensively. But you can look past all of that. What you can't look past is the fact that he's on the same team as three superstar talents who are all max contract worthy. When you're on a team with these three players and it's pretty clear that they're well above you from a value perspective. We don't know how the Magic will turn out when the offseason is over, but the Cavs have already lost two players to free agency and we still don't know what JR Smith is going to do (although it's likely he's resigning). Either way, because of that contract on top of having three max contracts already, the Cavs have no room for flexibility and can't really add on to their roster. The only talent they can really go after are aging veterans looking for one year deals. Biyombo may not end up being worth the money in the end (or maybe he will, only time will tell), but his contract won't severely limit the Magic's options like Thompson's did to the Cavs.


Both play similar minutes and produce very similar results playing in the same position. Except Tristan started. Not sure how they are very different?

Biyombo will probably not end up being better than a third banana on a good team at his best. Both were overpay for the talent. Nothing wrong with that as clearly this is the Magic making a push for the playoffs next season. The cavs would have lost those players and have less flexibility even if Thompson took a reasonable deal last season due to the cap increase. Signing Thompson means the Cavs could afford to not resign Mozgov too so I don't see how it adversely affect their flexibility for now. Contending teams always fill up spots with ring chasing veterans. Jefferson paid huge minutes for them in the finals. If the Magic becomes good, they will face the same issue of attempting to balance salaries. Their young players are going to get paid if they become good and Biyombo's contract could alter one or two decisions two seasons in the future. That's the reality of NBA salary cap system and retaining good talent under it.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



FriedTofu said:


> Magic roster moves have been head scratching before the Biyombo signing. They dumped value contracts for nothing. Signed a journey man back up point guard to a 4 year deal when they already have one signed. Have tons of young players at the SF/PF tweeners and then go ahead and let one leave to sign a one year rental of Jeff Green at 15m and two big money big men in Ibaka and Biyombo. Where's Gordon and Hezonja going to get their minutes now?


Hen*n*igan in a nutshell:






He's been doing this shit since the Dwightmare saga, so save yourself the effort and try not to decipher the incoherent thought processes of that geek.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Seth Curry to the Hornets has to happen. We even need a backup PG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Hen*n*igan in a nutshell:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ibaka is going to be their main guy. Someone that is a 3-and-D guy at PF/center. Weird as f.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



CAMVP said:


> Seth Curry to the Hornets has to happen. We even need a backup PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can have Calderon if you like.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Seriously?


I know who Jabari Parker is, so it has to be another Parker if anyone thinks he's a key cog on a contender.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



CAMVP said:


> Seth Curry to the Hornets has to happen. We even need a backup PG.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ramon Sessions is your man.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749991876854439936 @DesolationRow *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :curry :klay :dray :woo :woo :woo*
@Skins *See you next season :curry*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

LAME 

AS

FUCK


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Fuck Durant

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Holy shit.

Durant can kiss his legacy as a player goodbye. But none the less, wow.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Someone pony up and trade for Russ. Can't leave him on a deadbeat team like that. Even if it's only for a year. Pls.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Fuck this Bullshit


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> I know who Jabari Parker is, so it has to be another Parker if anyone thinks he's a key cog on a contender.


Okay, fair enough.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Any team has ever had four of the best 15-17 players on the league at the same time? Because this Warriors have them.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Pretty sure the NBA told him he can't go East. Gotta guarantee LeBron is in Finals.

This was his next best option.

82-0! :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Fuck the Warriors with a thorned pipe, man :hogan


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

82-0


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Holy shit.
> 
> Durant can kiss his legacy as a player goodbye. But none the less, wow.


:lmao

lebron's legacy wasn't affected when he left for miami and won titles. duran't won't be affected either.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Crazy off season for the NBA this year





76ers trading Nerlens Noel for Shaun Livingston according to Marcus Hayes 

http://en.yibada.com/articles/13741...nerlens-noel-ricky-rubio-shaun-livingston.htm


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Tough to see anyone beating GSW, of course, but one injury to either Steph or Durant and they're right back to what they were those last few games against Cleveland.

Much happier they choked the finals away now, bc a three peat seems in the cards.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:lmao If you can't beat 'em, join 'em! How do you feel about this move, @DesolationRow?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I know who I'm playing with inn 2k17. :lol:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Tough to see anyone beating GSW, of course, but one injury to either Steph or Durant and they're right back to what they were those last few games against Cleveland.
> 
> Much happier they choked the finals away now, bc a three peat seems in the cards.


They need a center tho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750000958554382336


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The burning of the KD jerseys have begun!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749997649282142208
Dude even spelled traitor wrong! I can't deal with this! :lmao

OKC vs. GSW needs to happen on Christmas day! This would be "LeBron vs. Cleveland in 2010" epic!! Make it happen, Silver!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> 76ers trading Nerlens Noel for Shaun Livingston according to Marcus Hayes
> 
> http://en.yibada.com/articles/13741...nerlens-noel-ricky-rubio-shaun-livingston.htm


It's not a done deal, but as much as love Shaun, that trade seems interesting to me...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Didn't think Durant had it in him. Let's see how far the Warriors go.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Okay one more and then I'm done:










EDIT: Sike I lied! Found another one:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750000834314899457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749996809829781504


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

So now, if Lebron takes a lesser contract and the Cavs get Wade and Pau, are they the favorites?


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> They need a center tho
> 
> ]


I agree but it's gonna have to be some guy on the cheap, no? Most of their money gonna be tied up between their main 5. Bogut and Festus I think are gone. How much money so they really have to spend?

Also a cap/Max contracts helped make this possible. Open market and someone can give KD a ridiculous offer.

Edit: Fuck no, nobodies gonna be the favorites over GSW :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Well, fuck. :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Fuck no, nobodies gonna be the favorites over GSW :lmao


That's what I think, but I talked to some Cleveland fans and they believe in Dwayne Wade and Pau Gasol :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> 76ers trading Nerlens Noel for Shaun Livingston according to Marcus Hayes
> 
> http://en.yibada.com/articles/13741...nerlens-noel-ricky-rubio-shaun-livingston.htm


That's not an actual trade rumor.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*








:dead2

*Ezeli's gone btw:* http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/k...rriors-reportedly-moving-on-from-ezeli-bogut/


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Harrison Barnes signed with the Mavericks. 4 year, $94 million deal.

Not sure who had a more rough off-season so far than Dallas


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750000834314899457
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749996809829781504


First one is funny as hell. Second one... not so much. That scene still gets me and it's been 20 years.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750003342043189248


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

LOL, the NWO stuff is great. I was listening to ESPN Radio on the way home and they started playing the NWO theme. This coming a week after one show started with DX's theme playing.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

I think it's a massive bitch move.

Wasn't this dude talking the most absolute heat about playing competitive?

Not joining the enemy?

Not signing to the dominant teams but beating them?

Shameful.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

What a weak willed decision by KD. Rooting for any team that isn't the Warriors next season :no:


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

What is the purpose of this? 

We all know because Durant is Durant some shit will go wrong and he will probably get random knocked out in the western semi's. Which will be all time embarrassing. Even if he does win, it doesn't mean anything at all. 

On top of all this shit, I really am going to have to deal with this shit on 2k17? Why Durant? Why?


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Damn, Kevin Durant with the biggest heel turn in NBA history.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

so next season is ruined:lol 

i have no interest in watching unless they air every game of the warriors :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Pau Gasol signed with the Spurs. 2 year, $30 million deal. Let's go. 

Come on Duncan. One more time. Gotta fight against this shit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Pau, yes!! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Well, Durant better get a chip out of this. Because if he doesn’t, his legacy is toast.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

So I guess Kevin wants to be second fiddle to Curry. Durant is the better all around player but it's Curry's team.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*This KD move to GSW is the first time an NBA draft has made it's way into conversation between me and my pals (we being UK folk.) Is this deal really as big as it seems to us? Or does stuff like this happen more often that we realise (as we don't follow NBA too closely.)*


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Cue the Schiavone "oh my god" while Durant, Curry and Kerr/Klay all high five. The fact that the Warriors can roll four of a starting five assuming Draymond stays of Curry, Steph, Durant and Green all in prime is absurd. I would have to think Westbrook would be the prohibitive favorite to get that scoring title now. Who knows in this day and age how many ppg he throws up now. 

The Spurs got some really sick situational rotations they can trot out now with the signing of Gasol and the passing/rebounds/size he brings. I mean, if you needed some pure offense and had Gasol passing from center surrounded by Aldridge, Leonard, Green with a hot hand/Ginobili and Parker: that is pretty sick offense right there. If they aren't playing a speed team and go some crazy defensive rotation when needed of Duncan, Pao, Diaw Leonard and Parker for transition O: that is also pretty sick if not against a speed team. This doesn't even factor San Antonio's common lineup and the fact that you can now shuffle Gasol and Duncan to keep one another rested is solid.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Champ said:


> :lmao
> 
> lebron's legacy wasn't affected when he left for miami and won titles. duran't won't be affected either.


How is this anything like when LeBron left for Miami?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Players react to Kevin Durant leaving Thunder to join Warriors

 Andre Iguodala
Draymond Green
Paul Pierce 
Damian Lillard
Rudy Gobert
Jeff Teague
Andre Drummond
Jeremy Lin
Shane Larkin
Austin Rivers


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Well, Durant better get a chip out of this. Because if he doesn’t, his legacy is toast.


His legacy is ruined regardless. There's no way he can really come back from this.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Brandon Jennings to the Knicks???


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Champ said:


> :lmao
> 
> lebron's legacy wasn't affected when he left for miami and won titles. duran't won't be affected either.


The Heat weren't a championship caliber team when he joined them. Durant just joined a team that won the title two years ago, and lost it in 7 games this past year. Chasing rings on championship caliber teams is only ok for aging players looking for a title, not a superstar in his prime. 

Guarantee most NBA legends & fans have lost a lot of respect for KD with his decision.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Yeah shame on Durant for wanting to win a ring. SHAME. SHAME. SHAME.

The pressure on Golden State next season will be immense. Like if they don't surpass this season's record and sweep every series it will be a hilarious failure immense pressure. (it wouldn't be but that will be the story)*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I knew Seabs would defend this :eyeroll


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> His legacy is ruined regardless. There's no way he can really come back from this.


If he wins a ring he can at least say he has one. If he doesn’t win a ring after forming the super team, he looks like a trader and a loser. It will beyond anything we’ve seen with Lebron.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



seabs said:


> *Yeah shame on Durant for wanting to win a ring. SHAME. SHAME. SHAME.
> 
> The pressure on Golden State next season will be immense. Like if they don't surpass this season's record and sweep every series it will be a hilarious failure immense pressure. (it wouldn't be but that will be the story)*


He was already on a team that should have made the finals this past season. He choked away 3 opportunities to get there, & joined the team he choked too. It's probably the weakest move an NBA superstar has ever made.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



just1988 said:


> *This KD move to GSW is the first time an NBA draft has made it's way into conversation between me and my pals (we being UK folk.) Is this deal really as big as it seems to us? Or does stuff like this happen more often that we realise (as we don't follow NBA too closely.)*


This is the biggest NBA story since LeBron decided to take his talents to South Beach (maybe even bigger than that).

EDIT: In some ways, this is actually a bit worse. LeBron left a shitty Cavs team to get rings, but KD is leaving a great OKC team to join the team that he couldn't beat. That's kind of a coward ass bitch move right there.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



WrestlingOracle said:


> The Spurs got some really sick situational rotations they can trot out now with the signing of Gasol and the passing/rebounds/size he brings. I mean, if you needed some pure offense and had Gasol passing from center surrounded by Aldridge, Leonard, Green with a hot hand/Ginobili and Parker: that is pretty sick offense right there. If they aren't playing a speed team and go some crazy defensive rotation when needed of Duncan, Pao, Diaw Leonard and Parker for transition O: that is also pretty sick if not against a speed team. This doesn't even factor San Antonio's common lineup and the fact that you can now shuffle Gasol and Duncan to keep one another rested is solid.


Nah, in order for the Gasol signing to go through, Diaw has to get dealt to clear $7 mil.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Cavs vs Warriors guaranteed for the next couple years. Great...

:toomanykobes


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750000958554382336


They stole the Sonics, they stole the Warriors' modern day color scheme and now they stole Cavaliers' fans' level of maturity. :lol

You would figure those dumbfucks would be used to bumpy rides due to living in tornado alley. :kobe9

Godspeed, KD. :salute


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Can't say I blame Durant tbh, he wants a ring, and the Warriors BY FAR give him the best chance to get one. I don't know, this doesn't annoy me like Lebron did back in 2010. Maybe because the Bulls had no shot at Durant. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Brandon Jennings signed with the Knicks. 1 year, $5 million deal.

Good to see New York cares about their community by organizing a wheelchair team. Anything to sell some tickets.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Chrome said:


> Can't say I blame Durant tbh, he wants a ring, and the Warriors BY FAR give him the best chance to get one. I don't know, this doesn't annoy me like Lebron did back in 2010. Maybe because the Bulls had no shot at Durant. :lol


This bugs me way more than the Lebron thing did. The Heat weren’t beating the Cavs for years before Lebron left. And yeah, they formed a super team but Lebron still had to be the man for that to happen. And eventually, that did happen.

This just reeks of desperation. You join a team that knocked you out of the playoffs, you’re entering you’re 10th year in the league, and you join a team with the 2 time reigning NBA MVP.

His legacy with this took a big hit even if he does win a ring and if he doesn’t, then his legacy is shot.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



The Absolute said:


> This is the biggest NBA story since LeBron decided to take his talents to South Beach (maybe even bigger than that).
> 
> EDIT: In some ways, this is actually a bit worse. LeBron left a shitty Cavs team to get rings, but KD is leaving a great OKC team to join the team that he couldn't beat. That's kind of a coward ass bitch move right there.


A bit worse? It's a LOT worse. You can't compare this with LeBron leaving Cleveland. 

Hell, the team LeBron went to wasn't even a complete team. They had two players on their roster at the time, and only a couple players who were on the team the previous season returned.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Guess it comes down whether wanting to be a perennial loser with nothing to show but "respect" at the end, or do you want to be a part of one of the historic teams in basketball and maximise your chances having something physical to show at the end of your career.

I guess if you pick the latter, people will say your win is tainted, but hey, people always prefer the lovable loser than the serial winner.

Do I think it's a shame that he left OKC? Sure. Would I love Westbrook to go on a tear and knock out GSW in the Play Offs? Sure. Do I blame Durant for making this decision? Not one bit. Would people be this upset if it was their team assembling this monster starting line up? Nope.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Knicks would have the best team in the league if this was 2011


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Holy shit KD/Warriors just became the New villians of NBA. Gonna be interesting as fuck to see how he deals with the hate. 

KD/Curry teaming up to beat LeBron? Now that's a fucking storyline


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750036870696808448
Still my favorite. I can't breathe.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Well I guess now The Packers are my only chance of a championship for teams I like. What a damn Coward.

I was planning on rooting for KD no matter what for his whole career, but I just can't be ok with this. Weak AF.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

lol Durant is doing what he is allowed to do. 10 years ago the warriors wouldn't be able to afford the calibur of a superstar like Durant because of the salary cap. 

By increasing the cap the NBA has created maybe 5-10 all star teams and the rest of the nba is scrubs because all stars want to play for all star teams and all star teams want all stars. 

Durant didn't do anything wrong when its the nba who crippled their own organization.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Spurs will take care of them. Not worried one bit. Cancel out the world and focus. It's just a chess match.

Russell Westbrook does not want to renegotiate / extend his contract. No way he'll get traded ( or will he ). This is fucking nuts.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> *The Heat weren't a championship caliber team when he joined them.* Durant just joined a team that won the title two years ago, and lost it in 7 games this past year. Chasing rings on championship caliber teams is only ok for aging players looking for a title, not a superstar in his prime.
> 
> Guarantee most NBA legends & fans have lost a lot of respect for KD with his decision.


They had the consensus #3 player in the NBA in Dwyane Wade and had just added Chris Bosh. They were absolutely a contender when he joined. It all just happened in one fell swoop.

Not sure there's a huge difference between LeBron organizing a superteam (in another player's city) and KD joining a juggernaut. Same basic premise, though maybe without the "He just wants to play with his friends!" narrative that LeBron had.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

@Drago @Stax Classic @Tony



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749991876854439936 @DesolationRow *YES!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo :curry :klay :dray :woo :woo :woo*
> @Skins *See you next season :curry*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

This is a glorious day, *Legit BOSS*!



DenAuston said:


> LAME
> 
> AS
> 
> FUCK


:curry2



Fighter Daron said:


> Any team has ever had four of the best 15-17 players on the league at the same time? Because this Warriors have them.


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Natecore said:


> Pretty sure the NBA told him he can't go East. Gotta guarantee LeBron is in Finals.
> 
> This was his next best option.
> 
> 82-0! :mark:


:mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Champ said:


> 82-0


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:


The Absolute said:


> :lmao If you can't beat 'em, join 'em! How do you feel about this move, @DesolationRow?


How do I feel, you ask?!??! HOW DO I FEEL?!?!?!??!?!

I FEEL LIKE... LIKE... LIKE....

:mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Welcome to the party, Kevin Durant!!! :woo :woo :woo (Sorry, @EyeZac... :side



The Absolute said:


> The burning of the KD jerseys have begun!!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749997649282142208
> ...


TRADER TO ARE CITY! TRADER TO ARE STATE! 

:woo :woo :woo



Cashmere said:


> Didn't think Durant had it in him. Let's see how far the Warriors go.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

YEAH, LET'S SEE HOW FAR THEY GO! :woo :woo :woo

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750000834314899457
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749996809829781504


:lmao :clap



Perfect Poster said:


> I agree but it's gonna have to be some guy on the cheap, no? Most of their money gonna be tied up between their main 5. Bogut and Festus I think are gone. How much money so they really have to spend?
> 
> Also a cap/Max contracts helped make this possible. Open market and someone can give KD a ridiculous offer.
> 
> Edit: Fuck no, nobodies gonna be the favorites over GSW :lmao


:mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:



RetepAdam. said:


> Well, fuck. :lol


:mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Legit BOSS said:


> :dead2
> 
> *Ezeli's gone btw:* http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/k...rriors-reportedly-moving-on-from-ezeli-bogut/


Indeed. 



Cashmere said:


> Harrison Barnes signed with the Mavericks. 4 year, $94 million deal.
> 
> Not sure who had a more rough off-season so far than Dallas


Good luck with that, Mavericks. :lmao :side:



obby said:


> What a weak willed decision by KD. Rooting for any team that isn't the Warriors next season :no:




Kevin Durant didn't sellout, *obby*.

Kevin Durant bought in. :drose



SpeedStick said:


> Players react to Kevin Durant leaving Thunder to join Warriors
> 
> Andre Iguodala
> Draymond Green
> ...


Thank you for these!

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS

:mark: :mark: :mark:



Seriously, I never thought this was going to happen. Certainly not _this_ year. A year ago, I thought that at this point Durant would sign a one and one with OKC and set "The Decision" off for another year. That seemed to make the most sense from just about every angle from which I could plausibly look at this. Especially following the Thunder's outstanding playoff showing, holding a commanding 3-1 Western Conference Finals lead over the Warriors. It just seemed likeliest that he would return to what he knew, at least for one more season.

Guess not...

Been reading that :dray heavily recruited KD, which comes as no surprise to me. :banderas

Durant is the better defender over Harrison Barnes and he's an infinitely superior scorer. A couple of local sports talk radio hosts (I barely listen to any of that but I did hear about an hour of their show last weekend) kept insisting that Durant being a Warrior would weaken the team and its chemistry, which is just :lmao :lmao :lmao

I can recall it as though it were yesterday...

It was December 3, 1997. A friend and I had bought Warriors tickets together weeks earlier, to see the Cleveland Cavaliers of Shawn Kemp, Brevin Knight, Vitaly Potapenko and others. At halftime I asked him if he thought that, if the world operated like an episode of the classic television series, _The Twilight Zone_, one day perhaps we would wake up to find ourselves fans of the world's most dominant basketball team, a villainous organization worthy of an NBA-themed comic book series or James Bond movie. 

One of the reasons it took me so long to get to this thread and comment was because he and I were on the phone for so long, as were other friends and I. :lol :mj2

In conclusion...

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

WELCOME TO THE GOLDEN STATE WARRIORS, KEVIN DURANT!

:dray and Draymond Green's Mother and Kevin Durant and Kevin Durant's Mother... You are all Da Real MVP. :mj2

WARRIORS :curry :dray :klay







WE NEED A NEW KEVIN DURANT SMILEY! :mark: :mark: :mark: @seabs :side: YEAH! DURANT! :mark:

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

And more Warriors 'fans' are gonna appear lol. God bless you Deso.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Can't imagine the orgasmic feeling Deso must be feeling right now


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Warriors signed Zaza Pachulia to a 1-year, $2.9 million deal.

That's incredible value. With players like that lining up for cheap, I'm not sure they're gonna have to worry about replacing all that depth.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Timeless said:


> Can't imagine the orgasmic feeling Deso must be feeling right now


I remember how it felt when I found out that the Avs had signed Paul Kariya and Teemu Selanne in 2003, adding to a team that already had Joe Sakic, Peter Forsberg, Rob Blake, Milan Hejduk, Adam Foote and Alex Tanguay.

I'm sure this is somehow an even crazier feeling.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> And more Warriors 'fans' are gonna appear lol. God bless you Deso.


:chefcurry Thank you! 



Timeless said:


> Can't imagine the orgasmic feeling Deso must be feeling right now


:woo :woo :woo

WARRIORS!



RetepAdam. said:


> Warriors signed Zaza Pachulia to a 1-year, $2.9 million deal.
> 
> That's incredible value. With players like that lining up for cheap, I'm not sure they're gonna have to worry about replacing all that depth.


:mark: :mark: :mark:

I just saw this a moment ago! :cheer :cheer :cheer

Welcome to the Golden State Warriors, ZAZA PACHULIA! :mark: :mark: :mark:

That value... :banderas



RetepAdam. said:


> I remember how it felt when I found out that the Avs had signed Paul Kariya and Teemu Selanne in 2003, adding to a team that already had Joe Sakic, Peter Forsberg, Rob Blake, Milan Hejduk, Adam Foote and Alex Tanguay.
> 
> I'm sure this is somehow an even crazier feeling.


:lol That sounds right. 

The pressure on the WARRIORS these next two seasons will rank among the all-time such instances. Truly, more than ever before for the DUBS, it's Championship-or-Bust! :mark:

The pressure... :banderas ... :sodone


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> :dead2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Zaza is cooked though. I'll be surprised if he plays in the teens.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Didn't know Bendict Cumberbatch was OKC's GM :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Zaza is cooked though. I'll be surprised if he plays in the teens.


He's 32, but his last two seasons were arguably his two most productive seasons since he's been in the league.

He'll be a low-rent Bogut for them.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750051530200403968


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Durant is the biggest non-competitive piece of shit known to man and a disgrace to competition in all sports. He joined the team that has former team took to game 7 and had every chance to beat, perhaps if he played better they would have beat them(because he played like shit).

I wish nothing but the worst for him and the Warriors. :spit



DesolationRow said:


> :chefcurry Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



talking about pressure as if it won't be a cake walk with the team they have and bringing durant. enaldo2


fuck your team and the fanbase too. smug shits, all of you. :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

And y'all wanna talk about "best chance at earning a ring" whatever the fuck happened to working to a earn a goddamn ring? That doesn't exist anymore, I suppose? Not having to work to beat your competition but instead joining them to make the ride to the championship relatively easy, that's what it's all about eh?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Timeless said:


>


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Only one way to make the NBA great


> *NORTH:*
> Boston Celtics, Brooklyn Nets, Chicago Bulls, Cleveland Cavaliers, Detroit Pistons, Golden State Warriors, Indiana Pacers, Memphis Grizzlies, Milwaukee Bucks, Minnesota Timberwolves, New York Knicks, Philadelphia 76ers, Portland Trail Blazers, Toronto Raptors, Washington Wizards
> 
> *SOUTH:*
> ...


NBA finals sould be Warriors vs Spurs, Cavs vs Heat, etc, etc


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Only one way to make the NBA great
> 
> 
> NBA finals sould be Warriors vs Spurs, Cavs vs Heat, etc, etc


Uh, win percentages don't stay consistent and it would just turn into what it is now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I would have enjoyed Durant on the Spurs more I think, a true 1a vs 1b, but I'll take this


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency &amp;amp; Off Season Thread*

If you can't beat them, join them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Golden State picked up the $5.8 million option on Livingston, btw. If they like Ian Clark, I probably would've done the trade for Noel (if it was legit). Ezeli blew in a starting role and if one of their bigs get hurt they could be in trouble (as we saw). It's just Pachulia, Ezeli, and Speights now, right? I guarantee someone is gonna go out and pay Ezeli, so he won't be back. Whether it's Charlotte or Portland or somebody.

For real though, fuck Durant. This is terrible for the NBA. Golden State will be the OVERWHELMING favorites to win it all for at least the next 2 years, potentially more assuming they're able to pay and hang onto Steph and KD. I see no viable team that can beat them with this ridiculous roster. LET'S GO CAVS! OR SPURS! OR CELTICS!

What can Cleveland realistically do to try and combat this? Bring in Wade? That's pretty much it... 

Who will OKC trade Westbrook to? Dallas? Atlanta? Sacramento? New Orleans? Phoenix?
@CAMVP I told you Sessions was your man! :lol Predicted the future. 2 years, $12 million to Charlotte. Nice backup.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The NBA knew this would happen, it was the players union that rejected anything to help reduce the chance of this happening by going as business as usual.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Ezeli is gone too

I wonder if OKC and ClE would consider a Russ for Kyrie swap


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> I wonder if OKC and ClE would consider a Russ for Kyrie swap


Don't think LeBron would let that one go through if Kyrie is his boy. His 3 pointer got him that ring too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Spurs would be the best fit for Westbrook next year and I'm somewhat hoping he goes there(if he doesn't come to LA, which he probably wont) just to shit all over the Warriors.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=espn:16770731 :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Boston sending isiah and loads of picks for Russ might do it


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> Boston sending isiah and loads of picks for Russ might do it


Still not even sure if that's worth it just to rent him out for a year. Obviously a great deal if he signs long term.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

thank god this shit doesn't really happen in hockey (save for Selanne and Kariya trying to take the easy road and piggyback onto the Avs in 2004)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



El Dandy said:


> thank god this shit doesn't really happen in hockey (save for Selanne and Kariya trying to take the easy road and piggyback onto the Avs in 2004)


Hockey players actually like to keep it competitive. :mj


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Durant coming up small yet again?

I'm shocked.

People jumping on the bandwagon after finally seeing Durant is weak. About damn time.

Still love Curry though.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Greg Monroe and Michael Carter-Williams could put a team over the top to compete with the Warriors next year. Please someone make an offer...please...


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

they even got pachulia? :lmao that's incredible. guy pretty much does everything better than bogut offensively, and he can stretch the floor which fits right into that warrior scheme.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Praying that Westbrook isn't traded. Just because KD is gone, doesn't mean it's rebuild time. We're still a playoff team.

In terms of Kevin Durant - from here on out, he's just another player on another team.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

All hate aside, the Curry/Klay/Iggy/Durant/Green lineup will be interesting to watch. Not fun, because fuck that team to hell, but interesting nonetheless.


Can't wait for the next lockout that all the teams agree upon just to cancel one year that the Warriors can win another ring. :evil


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Jaylen Brown would be a really nice trade piece if Boston wanted Westbrook. OKC obviously has a big hole at small forward to fill. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Timberwolves 2017: WestGOD/Lavine/Wiggins/Griffin/Towns


DO IT THIBS, destroy the vile and villainous Warriors. :drose


edit: if anyone is wondering, this scenario is completely possible due to wolves having all their best players on rookie deals.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

This is an interesting turn of events. I'm looking forward to how things pan out. :curry


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

OKC deserves all of the shit coming to them for leaving Seattle and taking Oladipo. I honestly can't believe that Durant would choose Curry - a PG worse than Westbrook, and Klay - a SG worse than Oladipo - over what he could have had in OKC. I am hyped to see Westbrook and Oladipo combine for the most dynamic, athletic backcourt in NBA history, though.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*










That 2012 team. What could've been :mj2

Oh well. The Warriors' offense should be fun to watch and Westbrook going off putting Oscar Roberton numbers on a nightly basis should be a treat.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

How did the afford Zaza :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Seth Curry signed with the Mavericks. 2 year, $6 million deal. Probably going to get a sixth man role. 



RetepAdam. said:


> He's 32, but his last two seasons were arguably his two most productive seasons since he's been in the league.
> 
> He'll be a low-rent Bogut for them.


Definitely low-rent. His knees are shot. I think Zaza won't have to play that much anyways with them playing alot of small ball with Draymond and Durant.




gobsayscomeon said:


> Greg Monroe and Michael Carter-Williams could put a team over the top to compete with the Warriors next year. Please someone make an offer...please...


Someone's gotta take Monroe as a suitor to clear room in hope to get Wade









EDIT: The Heat offered Wade $2 year, $40 million. He scheduled a meeting with Milwaukee on Wednesday. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Roy Hibbert to the Hornets. 1 year, $5 million.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> For real though, fuck Durant. This is terrible for the NBA. Golden State will be the OVERWHELMING favorites to win it all for at least the next 2 years, potentially more assuming they're able to pay and hang onto Steph and KD. I see no viable team that can beat them with this ridiculous roster. LET'S GO CAVS! OR SPURS! OR CELTICS!
> 
> What can Cleveland realistically do to try and combat this? Bring in Wade? That's pretty much it...


I think you're overreacting a bit to this.



B-Dawg said:


> OKC deserves all of the shit coming to them for leaving Seattle and taking Oladipo. I honestly can't believe that Durant would choose Curry - a PG worse than Westbrook, and Klay - a SG worse than Oladipo - over what he could have had in OKC. I am hyped to see Westbrook and Oladipo combine for the most dynamic, athletic backcourt in NBA history, though.


:Wat?

In what universe is Oladipo a better player than Klay Thompson?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I think you're overreacting a bit to this.


I'm sure many of us have. Just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and makes the league in itself feel far less competitive.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

He's probably the 3rd best SG in the NBA, behind Harden and Fournier.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> I'm sure many of us have. Just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and makes the league in itself feel far less competitive.


That's not what I'm referring to. What I'm referring to is your claim that this makes Golden State overwhelming favorites and that no one has a clear cut chance of beating them. I don't think that's necessarily the case.



B-Dawg said:


> He's probably the 3rd best SG in the NBA, behind Harden and Fournier.


1. Oladipo is not better than Klay Thompson. Stop trolling. 

2. How can people consider Harden the best SG in the NBA at this point after the season he's had? Hell lets compare him with Klay for a moment. I'll give Harden the edge offensively but Klay is in another league when it comes to defense. At this point I would say Klay Thompson's the top guy at that position. If he was the best player on a team then people would probably feel the same way.


----------



## moggy (Apr 21, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






OH. MY. F*CKING. GOD. :O :O :O


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> 2. How can people consider Harden the best SG in the NBA at this point after the season he's had? Hell lets compare him with Klay for a moment. I'll give Harden the edge offensively but Klay is in another league when it comes to defense. At this point I would say Klay Thompson's the top guy at that position. If he was the best player on a team then people would probably feel the same way.


Harden could easily be the best SG in the league if he would put some fucking effort into his defense. Offensively, he put up great numbers last season, and he wasn't the main reason why the Rockets had a bad season as that whole team was a mess.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> I wonder if OKC and ClE would consider a Russ for Kyrie swap


Both teams say no.

Westbrook's obviously a much better player, but Kyrie's skillset is a better fit alongside LeBron.

And OKC says no because they could almost certainly get more for Westbrook.



Stax Classic said:


> Boston sending isiah and loads of picks for Russ might do it


Unless they fire Presti and hire Kevin McHale, not a chance.



gobsayscomeon said:


> Greg Monroe and Michael Carter-Williams could put a team over the top to compete with the Warriors next year. Please someone make an offer...please...


:duck


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Watching all these superstars team up because they desperately need rings makes me appreciate Dirty Dirk even more. One of the rare dudes in this day and age who did it the right way.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Except for Dirk considering doing the same thing in Golden State :draper2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> Except for Dirk considering doing the same thing in Golden State :draper2



WTF are you talking about? 


If you're referring to the rumors of Dirk joining the Warriors now, which SPOILER ALERT is not gonna happen, you would be talking about a 38-year old guy at the end of his career, not a guy in his prime. I guess this only would have been an option if the Mavs had gone into complete tanking mode. Since they got Barnes and Bogut now that's off the table.

Dirk watched Cuban let everyone walk for years, most importantly Steve Nash, and yet he stuck with the Mavs. He won a title with then old as dirt Jason Kidd, Jason Terry and a bunch of journeymen veterans (beating the 2-time defending champion Lakers, KD & Russ and eventually LeBron/D-Wade/Bosh). To put this into perspective, in their championship season the Mavs 2nd leading scorer was Caron fucking Butler before he went down with a season-ending injury. Yet, KD feels he doesn't have enough help with this current OKC roster. It's absolutely pathetic.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Dirk THA GAWD. :drose :dirk


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I've got nothing against Dirk, I've said in this thread that he'll have a greater legacy to the game than Lebron ever will.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> I've got nothing against Dirk, I've said in this thread that he'll have a greater legacy to the game than Lebron ever will.



That's cool, but your comment about "Dirk considering doing the same thing in Golden State" still doesn't make sense. Like I said, forget about the fact the he never actually considered it or there were no reports of him pondering a move to the Warriors, it was all about some people speculating that GS might be a good option for Dirk if the Mavs want to re-build. Even if he did think about a move like that, it wouldn't be the same as a superstar in his prime joining a loaded team because he couldn't beat them. Just wanted to clarify, that's all.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

A Westbrook trade to the T'Wolves would be the shits. Package LaVine, Muhammad, and Rubio for him and Morrow. 

I'm not sure OKC would want a backcourt of Oladipo + Rubio though. My God :lol. Also the T'Wolves are really high on LaVine right now. It'll be complications with their line-up and depth too. 

Towns / Dieng / Wiggins / ? / Westbrook. Maybe switch Westbrook to the 2 and move up Tyus Jones!? Idk. But a team with Thibs coaching up Westbrook with the rest of that young core would be borderline psychotic. Definitely a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> I've got nothing against Dirk, I've said in this thread that he'll have a greater legacy to the game than Lebron ever will.


Ok, just because Dirk has stayed with one team and Lebron hasn’t, doesn’t mean he has the better or bigger legacy at the end of the day.

Dirk will have a big one being a top 10 scorer all time and staying with one team his entire career. But Lebron has 2 more rings and counting and is recognized as a top 10 to top 5 all time.

I don’t think Dirk beats that unless you make the case of how big Dirk has been for international play but I still don’t think that eclipses Lebron’s impact.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Speaking of Dirk, he's (obviously) returning to Dallas. 2 years, $40 million. Still a tad bit of a discount, but nothing compared to what he took last year. Could've gotten $30 mil a year.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



just1988 said:


> *This KD move to GSW is the first time an NBA draft has made it's way into conversation between me and my pals (we being UK folk.) Is this deal really as big as it seems to us? Or does stuff like this happen more often that we realise (as we don't follow NBA too closely.)*


No, this is big, since Lebron joined Bosh and Wade in 2010, it wasn't anything like that.



AlternateDemise said:


> How is this anything like when LeBron left for Miami?


Like everything? Both have joined better teams because they needed help, they couldn't do it on their own.



Cashmere said:


> Zaza is cooked though. I'll be surprised if he plays in the teens.


They guy averaged 8'5/9'5 last year, It's a fucking great signing for less than 3 million, better than Ezeli :lol



HiddenFlaw said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750051530200403968


If he does this, I'm done with the NBA.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

http://www.wkyc.com/sports/nba/cava...land-cavaliers-in-preliminary-talks/264607131



WKYC.com said:


> Miami Heat guard Dwyane Wade and the Cavaliers are holding preliminary discussions, The Huffington Post reports.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

DO IT WADE. Drive that luxury tax up for Dan Gilbert. :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Lol with what money? He's already frustrated with Miami as it is. Tyler Johnson, who was carrying his bags, is now making $50 mil in Brooklyn. No way he'll go to the Cavs and take on an even more severe paycut. Don't know how accurate that report is.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



The Absolute said:


> http://www.wkyc.com/sports/nba/cava...land-cavaliers-in-preliminary-talks/264607131


Who knows if it’s true. But if it is, and Wade can play similarly to a level he played last year, then holy hell we are heading for an all time Finals in 2017.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Would be very interesting if LeBron was waiting around and whispering in Wade's ear so they can both take a discount and try to bring another trophy to Cleveland/combat that ridiculous Golden State lineup.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

It would be great for the history books, but Wade can't defend a stick.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Like everything? Both have joined better teams because they needed help, they couldn't do it on their own.


How the hell is Durant on his own? Are you kidding me? One of his own teammates was a top 5 player in the league. His team for the past four years dating back to when they actually went to the finals was always a title contender, squandered by injuries. Durant was never on his own. And he left that team to be on the team that beat his. 

LeBron didn't join the Celtics. He didn't join the Magic. He joined the Heat. The Heat weren't beating the Cavaliers on a consistent basis, hell it was quite the opposite. The Cavaliers where always the better team after 2007. He didn't join a team that just had one of the greatest regular seasons in the history of sports. He joined a team that was a first round exit in the previous season and had only three players total on their roster at the time. LeBron didn't join Miami to join a dynasty, he went there to start one of his own. Durant is joining into a dynasty because he doesn't feel that he has what it takes to beat them, even though he was one win away from beating them and going to the NBA finals (which you could argue was mostly his fault due to his performance, so you can't even say he couldn't do it on his own, the simple fact is he couldn't do it AS THE LEADER).

So no, these are not the same thing. They're not even close to the same.



The Absolute said:


> http://www.wkyc.com/sports/nba/cava...land-cavaliers-in-preliminary-talks/264607131


Oh for fuck sake.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Wade canceled his meeting with the Bucks


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Arcade said:


> Harden could easily be the best SG in the league if he would put some fucking effort into his defense. Offensively, he put up great numbers last season, *and he wasn't the main reason why the Rockets had a bad season* as that whole team was a mess.


Wow. I think just the opposite. 

IMO, Hardin would be the absolute last _"superstar"_ I would ever want to play with. He literally dribbles for an entire possession and goes one on 5 or hangs out a teammate by passing him the ball with 2 seconds left. No cohesiveness, no chemistry, no flow on that team and that's all on him. Not D. Howard or anyone else. 

Will be very very interesting to see how the ego's clash between D'Antoni and Harden next year.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> LeBron didn't join the Celtics. He didn't join the Magic. He joined the Heat. The Heat weren't beating the Cavaliers on a consistent basis, hell it was quite the opposite. The Cavaliers where always the better team after 2007. He didn't join a team that just had one of the greatest regular seasons in the history of sports. He joined a team that was a first round exit in the previous season and had only three players total on their roster at the time. LeBron didn't join Miami to join a dynasty, he went there to start one of his own.


Lebron didn't join the Sixers, he joined the second best player in the East (Wade) and another top 10 talent (Bosh), he didn't start anything on his own, if so, why would he leave Cleveland? He left because he saw that he needed help. Just like Durant. 2010 Miami's team without Lebron would have made the Eastern Conference Finals at least, so don't try to trick me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Gerald Henderson signed with the Sixers. 2 year, $18 million deal.

At least it wasn't Dion Waiters like I thought they would've targeted. This was a good signing. I think he'll even start. He's definitely gonna play a lot more at the 2 than Stauskas.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Lebron didn't join the Sixers, he joined the second best player in the East (Wade) and another top 10 talent (Bosh), he didn't start anything on his own, if so, why would he leave Cleveland? He left because he saw that he needed help. Just like Durant. *2010 Miami's team without Lebron would have made the Eastern Conference Finals at least, so don't try to trick me.*


Durant isn't joining Golden State because he needs a better team. He's joining because he doesn't think he's good enough to lead the Thunder and beat them. Again, THAT COMPLETELY DIFFERENT and not even worth comparing. He's literally joining the team he can't beat. LeBron didn't. LeBron joined a team with three players (and by the way, your statement that the heat would make the ECF is lolworthy, since the roster likely would have shaped up much differently if LeBron didn't join the team) and had to be built from the ground up. Not to mention having them all play together one day was LeBron's idea. You saying he didn't start anything up is literally denying facts.



Stax Classic said:


> I've got nothing against Dirk, I've said in this thread that he'll have a greater legacy to the game than Lebron ever will.


Lel, no he won't.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Has anyone else been a bitch today or still just Kevypoo?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I don't think it'll happen but if Wade went to the Cavs I saw someone say the NBA would basically become La Liga :lol

Warriors = Barcelona
Cavs = Real Madrid
Spurs = Atletico
Rest of NBA = Rest of La Liga

enaldo2


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency &amp; Off Season Thread*



GAD247 said:


> Wow. I think just the opposite.
> 
> IMO, Hardin would be the absolute last _"superstar"_ I would ever want to play with. He literally dribbles for an entire possession and goes one on 5 or hangs out a teammate by passing him the ball with 2 seconds left. No cohesiveness, no chemistry, no flow on that team and that's all on him. Not D. Howard or anyone else.
> 
> Will be very very interesting to see how the ego's clash between D'Antoni and Harden next year.


I know it's the popular thing to hate Harden, but without him, the Rockets would've been well below 500 last season, and he was pretty much the only consistent source of the Rockets offense. Everyone else on the team seemed to forgot how to shoot and defend, and Bickerstaff wasn't suited to coach them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Besides Harden, the only other player that remembered how to play basketball was Beasley ( who they picked up from China in March ). Excluding Motiejunas because he's a vegetable now. Rockets have a lot of problems, but Harden isn't one of them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

lol wade ain't going to Cleveland


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> I don't think it'll happen but if Wade went to the Cavs I saw someone say the NBA would basically become La Liga :lol
> 
> Warriors = *Barcelona*
> Cavs = Real Madrid
> ...


Which is why I knew Barca fan @seabs would defend Durant :ken


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> If he does this, I'm done with the NBA.



lol @ this.


so much lols. what he's doing now is way worse than abandoning the warriors.


warrior fans being done with the NBA could be a good thing though. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750164623542722560


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DenAuston said:


> Which is why I knew Barca fan @seabs would defend Durant :ken


*10/10 bait with the tag on top friend. 

Cavs forming a super team would be :moyes1. Wade isn't the answer to that though. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



seabs said:


> *10/10 bait with the tag on top friend.
> 
> Cavs forming a super team would be :moyes1. Wade isn't the answer to that though. *


hello seabs. we don't want the bullshit of the spanish league. enaldo2


I mean I'm not against everyone doing whatever it takes at this point, but fuck KD joining a team for an easy title.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*You do realise that La Liga is a competitive title race nearly every season and that there's been 3 different winners in the last 5 years. So if it did turn into La Liga then you'd be getting at least one very competitive series in either the Conference or NBA Finals, no chance of any team completely dominating the regular season and different champions basically every other year.

Nice comparison though :thumbsup

The interest will only drop off ifbthis team 3 peats and it does actually become the same routine every season. This season is very interesting still. There'll be massive attention on Golden State and hoe this dream team works together and if they can win the Title. I know people will try to argue that this is terrible for the League but I can almost guarantee that the NBA will have its biggest season ever this go round and the buzz around it will definitely bring new fans in. The only danger of a decline is if they win for 3+ consecutive seasons and it really is a foregone conclusion. It's nowhere near that level yet though. Until they win one the attention will be at an all time peak, even if it's now people rooting for someone to stop them. They're clear favourites but Cleveland are still strong contenders, San Antonio will come back even harder next season with Pau in addition now. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency &amp; Off Season Thread*



Arcade said:


> I know it's the popular thing to hate Harden, but without him, the Rockets would've been well below 500 last season, and he was pretty much the only consistent source of the Rockets offense. Everyone else on the team seemed to forgot how to shoot and defend, and Bickerstaff wasn't suited to coach them.





Cashmere said:


> Besides Harden, the only other player that remembered how to play basketball was Beasley ( who they picked up from China in March ). Excluding Motiejunas because he's a vegetable now. Rockets have a lot of problems, but Harden isn't one of them.


There's no superstar level talent in the NBA right now with more holes in their game than Harden. He does so many other things wrong that it's nearly impossible for a team being lead by him to be legitimate title contenders. If he was showing signs of willful improvement, then it would be a different story, but it seems all he's done is regress rather than improve as a player. When guys like LeMarcus Aldridge and Kevin Love went to different teams, they took the time and effort to improve on their weaknesses as players, because they knew it was something they needed to do. James Harden went from being a pretty good defender and playmaker in OKC on top of being a great offensive player to being the modern day Carmelo Anthony, a guy who is a world class offensive player but does everything else wrong to the point where he hurts his team more than helps it.

And you can bring up the Rockets not being above .500 without Harden, and you wouldn't be wrong, but the thing is there are no roster moves that you can make with this rockets main core that would make them title contenders. As long as Harden is around (or their best player), it's going to put a glass ceiling on them that will prevent the team from being able to go beyond what they truly are, a mediocre playoff team at the mercy of whether or not one performer is going to show up or not. It's the same problem that has plagued the Knicks ever since Carmelo was traded there.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



seabs said:


> *There'll be massive attention on Golden State and hoe this dream team works together and if they can win the Title*


Even your brain is subconsciously trying to tell you that Durant is a hoe :trips8


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

David West signed with the Warriors. 1 year, $1.29 million deal. Didn't do diddly-squat with the Spurs. Keep on chasing for that ring. And I'm gonna laugh when you fail.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750388681207414784


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

David West joining the Warrior wagon :woo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency &amp; Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> There's no superstar level talent in the NBA right now with more holes in their game than Harden. He does so many other things wrong that it's nearly impossible for a team being lead by him to be legitimate title contenders. If he was showing signs of willful improvement, then it would be a different story, but it seems all he's done is regress rather than improve as a player. When guys like LeMarcus Aldridge and Kevin Love went to different teams, they took the time and effort to improve on their weaknesses as players, because they knew it was something they needed to do. James Harden went from being a pretty good defender and playmaker in OKC on top of being a great offensive player to being the modern day Carmelo Anthony, a guy who is a world class offensive player but does everything else wrong to the point where he hurts his team more than helps it.
> 
> And you can bring up the Rockets not being above .500 without Harden, and you wouldn't be wrong, but the thing is there are no roster moves that you can make with this rockets main core that would make them title contenders. As long as Harden is around (or their best player), it's going to put a glass ceiling on them that will prevent the team from being able to go beyond what they truly are, a mediocre playoff team at the mercy of whether or not one performer is going to show up or not. It's the same problem that has plagued the Knicks ever since Carmelo was traded there.


There is several things that Harden needs to fix about his game, and his stubbornness about refusing to play defense is hindering his game, but I don't think it's completely impossible for the Rockets to be successful as long as Harden is on the team considering that two seasons ago, they made it to the WCF with their team going through many injuries. Coincidentally, the whole team was a lot better defensively during that season, including Harden.

The Rockets system of being an analytics driven 3 and D team seemed to fallen flat on its ass last season as almost the whole team was poor defensively, and nobody can shoot 3s. As long as they heavily rely on that system, the Rockets probably won't ever become title contenders with without Harden.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750388681207414784


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Besides Harden, the only other player that remembered how to play basketball was Beasley ( who they picked up from China in March ). Excluding Motiejunas because he's a vegetable now. Rockets have a lot of problems, but Harden isn't one of them.


It's the same team that made the WCF last year and was picked to get the number 1 seed this year by a large group of analysts before the season. Harden showed up out of shape in training camp and his mates didn't forget how to play, so we could put a good portion of the blame on him.

Also, he's the worst defensive player ever, by choosing, which is even worse.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



The Absolute said:


>


They can only pay him $3 million. Unless they can pull $22 million out their ass, it ain’t happening (if you’re being serious that is).


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> They can only pay him $3 million. Unless they can pull $22 million out their ass, it ain’t happening (if you’re being serious that is).


To be fair, if Wade actually is legitimately showing some interest in joining Cleveland, I seriously doubt he's going to be asking for 22 million. Odds are it's going to be a one year deal on limited amounts of money.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> To be fair, if Wade actually is legitimately showing some interest in joining Cleveland, I seriously doubt he's going to be asking for 22 million. Odds are it's going to be a one year deal on limited amounts of money.


My point is he is turning down $40 million over 2 years from Miami. And from everything I’ve heard from the news, he doesn’t want to leave. He wants $50 million. He wants the money.

And as much as he loves Lebron, he ain’t taking that much of a paycut to play for Cleveland. I’ll be shocked if he goes there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750366227697053696
GSW making a push for Jesus Shuttlesworth now


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> David West signed with the Warriors. 1 year, $1.29 million deal. Didn't do diddly-squat with the Spurs. Keep on chasing for that ring. And I'm gonna laugh when you fail.


He was great for them in limited minutes. He should slot in as a rich man's version of Marreese Speights for Golden State.

I honestly don't even blame him for ring-chasing either. He's about to turn 36. He's done the whole leader thing. He just wants to be a part of something that matters before he retires.



Randumo24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750388681207414784


Honestly, I read this as Miami not buying Wade's interest in Milwaukee and Denver, so Wade's camp is doubling down by presenting a more credible threat in the form of the Cavs. Even so, the amount of money he'd be leaving on the table would be ridiculous. I don't think he's going anywhere.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Nuggets just offered Wade a 2 year deal worth over $50 million.

Tim Connelly calling Wade's bluff, but can he trump the Mobster Pat Riley :hmm:. Hopefully it'll be more info on this situation later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Genuinely curious for some non Indiana residents views: I'd like to hear some thoughts on the Pacers' deals so far.

Starting five of Teague, Ellis, George, T. Young, and probably Myles Turner, but essentially zero depth on bench.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Hurin said:


> Genuinely curious for some non Indiana residents views: I'd like to hear some thoughts on the Pacers' deals so far.
> 
> Starting five of Teague, Ellis, George, T. Young, and probably Myles Turner, but essentially zero depth on bench.


I think Big Al and C.J. are at least serviceable coming off the bench, but yeah. Depth will be an issue. Looking at that starting 5, I think the semifinals will be the Pacers ceiling.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Heat vs Pacers 6 vs 3 series?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> Heat vs Pacers 6 vs 3 series?


I forgot the Heat are losing players left & right too. And I don't trust Bosh and his blood clots. Pacers in 5 imo.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Hurin said:


> Genuinely curious for some non Indiana residents views: I'd like to hear some thoughts on the Pacers' deals so far.
> 
> Starting five of Teague, Ellis, George, T. Young, and probably Myles Turner, but essentially zero depth on bench.


They got better offensively that's for sure. A point guard that is more aggressive fits better with their emphasis to play faster. T. Young allow them to not have George play heavy minutes at small ball PF, and also allow Turner to stick to his natural position at Center for his development. Al and Turner can share C minutes and not put too much pressure on Turner to be good right away.

Still, Ellis is not a natural fit with the starting 5 with a ball dominant SF and now Teague needs the ball more than George Hill. Feels like the team has too many players in the starting 5 that needs the ball to excel, while they gave up consistent good defence by letting Hill and Mahinmi go. Feels like Ellis will be the next to be traded to make a better fit for a starting 5 as I don't see him willing to come off the bench.

Remains to be seen if the changes are net positive or negative for me, especially with a new coaching situation.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

There's a lot of smoke surrounding a potential Monta Ellis for Rudy Gay swap. That would make sense for both teams.

Also, this was good: http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/1...-kevin-durant-departure-oklahoma-city-thunder


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

https://theringer.com/building-a-super-team-to-beat-the-warriors-ad63f1f728eb#.ez12wwfs8

Can anyone do it?

$5 - Kawhi Leonard
$4 - Paul Millsap
$4 - Paul George
$1 - Robert Covington
$1 - Victor Oladipo

Ya idk.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Realistically, what can Cleveland do to sign Wade? LeBron and J.R. are off the books right now and HoopsHype has their cap number at ~ $76 million at the moment. Could they trade Shumpert to someone for a couple bench guys on the cheap? Convince J.R. Smith to take the mid-level exception of $3.5 million to play backup and then take whatever's left and split it between LeBron and Wade? Drive up the luxury tax again?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> https://theringer.com/building-a-super-team-to-beat-the-warriors-ad63f1f728eb#.ez12wwfs8
> 
> Can anyone do it?
> 
> ...


7$: LeBron James
3$: Chris Bosh
2$: Mike Conley
2$ Rudy Gobert
1$: Tony Allen

Limits their scoring :draper2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> https://theringer.com/building-a-super-team-to-beat-the-warriors-ad63f1f728eb#.ez12wwfs8
> 
> Can anyone do it?
> 
> ...


A team that could beat Golden State with $15? :hmm:

5. Kristaps Porzingis - $2
4. Paul Millsap - $4
3. Kawhi Leonard - $5
2. Devin Booker - $1
1. Giannis Antetokounmpo - $3

That'll do. Obvious weakness is at the 2 guard defensively, but Point Giannis and Leonard mask that.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> https://theringer.com/building-a-super-team-to-beat-the-warriors-ad63f1f728eb#.ez12wwfs8
> 
> Can anyone do it?


$7 - LeBron James
$5 - Russell Westbrook
$1 - J.R. Smith
$1 - Steven Adams
$1 - Tristan Thompson 

Obviously I went the route of guys out for revenge or guys that have actually beaten them before. :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> A team that could beat Golden State with $15? :hmm:
> 
> 5. Kristaps Porzingis - $2
> 4. Paul Millsap - $4
> ...


you seriously overrate porzingis and booker if you think they'd be good enough as of right now to win anything lel. Zing's offense needs a lot of work and Booker's defense needs a lot of work.

C Gobert $2
PF Towns $4
PG. Giannis $3
SG.Middleton $2
SF. Paul George $4

Gobert/Towns both gave Warriors trouble during the season and there's plenty of length on the team for switches and length with versatility is the only thing I can think of that could contend with the Warriors team. George/Middleton/Towns can stretch the floor.

Gobert is the best defensive big in the league, Towns isn't far behind, and George is also a great defensive player.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> you seriously overrate porzingis and booker if you think they'd be good enough as of right now to win anything lel. Zing's offense needs a lot of work and Booker's defense needs a lot of work.
> 
> C Gobert $2
> PF Towns $4
> ...


Idk. Porzingis can at least stretch it further :draper2

I would put Middleton at the 2, but ran out of money. And I love Millsap too much.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

PG - Lillard ($4)
SG - Batum ($1)
SF - Kawhi ($5)
PF - Pau ($2)
C - Gobert ($2)

Throw in a random 6th man like Oladipo or Monta or something too, I guess.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

$7 Lebron James
$3 Serge Ibaka
$3 Kyle Lowry
$1 Danny Green
$1 Tristan Thompson

Should be good enough defensively and have Lowry and James do the heavy lifting on offence while Thompson crash the boards. Pretty similar to the Cavs team of Lebron/Kryie/Thompson + 2 others. Except none of the $2 PFs seem good enough so I went with Ibaka/Lowry combo instead.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



B-Dawg said:


> PG - Lillard ($4)
> SG - Batum ($1)
> SF - Kawhi ($5)
> PF - Pau ($2)
> ...


Why not go for marc for 3 instead of pau for 2 while marc is way better and could actually still play defense(great defense too). :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> Why not go for marc for 3 instead of pau for 2 while marc is way better and could actually still play defense(great defense too). :lmao


Pau was actually a very solid rim protector this year. He just doesn't give you anything in help defense and can't chase guys all over, which is a dealbreaker against the Warriors.

FWIW, I went...

Westbrook ($5)
Hood ($1)
Giannis ($3)
Towns ($4)
Gobert ($2)

That was before I saw Batum was available for $1, but I'm too lazy to go back and do it again. If Point Giannis is as advertised for a full season, I'll gladly swap out Westbrook and just go gigantic with Giannis at the point full-time like Magic. As is, the only things I'd be worried about with this lineup are inexperience and shooting. Can always have more shooting. But their length should at least give them a puncher's chance.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



> You do realise that La Liga is a competitive title race nearly every season and that there's been 3 different winners in the last 5 years.


La Liga champions

2005 Barca
2006 Barca
2007 Real
2008 Real
2009 Barca
2010 Barca
2011 Barca
2012 Real
2013 Barca
2014 Atletico
2015 Barca
2016 Barca





Fuck that. That's the one thing I hate about soccer and its system. I don't give a shit about "epic" finals if there is ZERO excitement about the rest of the season. It's bad enough already that the Eastern Conference sucks dick every single year to the point where LeBron and his buddies don't even have to break a sweat to get to the Finals.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Hurin said:


> Genuinely curious for some non Indiana residents views: I'd like to hear some thoughts on the Pacers' deals so far.
> 
> Starting five of Teague, Ellis, George, T. Young, and probably Myles Turner, but essentially zero depth on bench.


The deals have been great, but really, going from Frank Vogel to Nate McMillan seems like a big downgrade. Also, if they start Young & Al burying Turner's progression...That would be real bad.

I'd try this:

Wall (4)
Bradley (1)
Hayward (2)
Ibaka (3)
Davis (5)

Five above-average defenders, two bigs that can rebound over them and need to be guarded, also can be switched onto perimeter players, everyone can shoot...


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> The Nuggets just offered Wade a 2 year deal worth over $50 million.
> 
> Tim Connelly calling Wade's bluff, but can he trump the Mobster Pat Riley :hmm:. Hopefully it'll be more info on this situation later tonight or tomorrow.


Update:

Dwyane Wade scheduled a meeting with Denver today. They're planning on offering him between 50-70 million. If by the small of them getting Wade:

Jokic / Gallinari / Chandler / Wade / Mudiay. Looks alright with the spacing defense might be a problem with that unit though. They'll be relevant again and Wade can mentor them. Another downside is Jamal Murray will be buried on the depth chart. Small price to pay in order to make the playoffs though. What I think they should do is to pull that trigger on the Millsap trade so Wade would have more incentive.

I saw this on Denver Stiffs: http://www.denverstiffs.com/2016/7/4/12094878/denver-nuggets-trade-for-paul-millsap-report

Faried, Barton, and Lauvergne for Millsap. Then it'll be:

Jokic / Millsap / Gallinari / Wade / Mudiay. And their bench: Nurkic, Arthur, Chandler, Harris, Murray, and Nelson. Hmm. Not bad.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Update:
> 
> Dwyane Wade scheduled a meeting with Denver today. They're planning on offering him between 50-70 million. If by the small of them getting Wade:
> 
> ...


Atlanta was really only planning to trade Millsap is Horford left and we know what happened there.  I think they'll see how the season is going and then trade him at the deadline.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Atlanta was really only planning to trade Millsap is Horford left and we know what happened there. I think they'll see how the season is going and then trade him at the deadline.


Yeah. By the deadline he and everyone else will be fed up with Howard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Yeah. By the deadline he and everyone else will be fed up with Howard.


Well more so that they won't be doing as well as they had hoped and don't want to risk losing Millsap for nothing after he opts out but ya, that too.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



> Dwyane Wade scheduled a meeting with Denver today. They're planning on offering him between 50-70 million. If by the small of them getting Wade:
> 
> Jokic / Gallinari / Chandler / Wade / Mudiay. Looks alright with the spacing defense might be a problem with that unit though. They'll be relevant again and Wade can mentor them. Another downside is Jamal Murray will be buried on the depth chart. Small price to pay in order to make the playoffs though. What I think they should do is to pull that trigger on the Millsap trade so Wade would have more incentive.
> 
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750683246220890114
So his meeting with Milwaukee is back on. Including Chicago and Miami along with Denver. This should be fun.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






Had a good lel at this

Never doubt Woj


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DenAuston said:


> Had a good lel at this
> 
> Never doubt Woj


Hahahaha, poor Bill didn't see it coming. He's the best though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750666847029235712 @Skins @DesolationRow :curry :curry :curry


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

That would be deplorable. He's got rings.

Why don't Chuck, Malone, Stockton, Payton, Ewing and Iverson all come back to fill their bench too?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Tracy McGrady imo.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Tracy McGrady imo.


Did you watch the celebrity all-star game? He's washed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Did you watch the celebrity all-star game? He's washed.


He can still bounce the ball off the glass for a highlight dunk :draper2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> That would be deplorable. He's got rings.
> 
> Why don't Chuck, Malone, Stockton, Payton, Ewing and Iverson all come back to fill their bench too?


Payton got a ring in Miami, as Jason Williams's backup. :cudi


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Payton got a ring in Miami, as Jason Williams's backup. :cudi


Good catch.

Completely forgot about that.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Did you watch the celebrity all-star game? He's washed.


the man scored 13 points in 35 seconds 



let him try out at least


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

lel @ all this talk about Durant ruining his legacy.

People said the same, if not worse shit about LeBron. And all was forgotten as soon as he started winning rings


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> lel @ all this talk about Durant ruining his legacy.
> 
> People said the same, if not worse shit about LeBron. And all was forgotten as soon as he started winning rings


These aren't the same thing. And not to mention the criticism was mainly towards the fashion in which he left, not the fact that he actually left (something a lot of people saw coming).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> These aren't the same thing. And not to mention the criticism was mainly towards the fashion in which he left, not the fact that he actually left (something a lot of people saw coming).


People aren't complaining about Durant leaving. It's about him joining up with a superteam.

People weren't complaining about LeBron leaving. It was about him joining up with a superteam. (Remember, Wade and Bosh had already announced they were teaming up in Miami at that point.)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

People would be making a bigger deal of Lebron ruining his legacy by teaming up with Wade and Bosh if he actually won every Finals he was in since the move. It would be used by people to keep him behind Jordan, unfortunately for him, his Finals record seems to be enough to do that, so people don't need to make a big deal about it


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> These aren't the same thing. And not to mention the criticism was mainly towards the fashion in which he left, not the fact that he actually left (something a lot of people saw coming).


Who said they were the exact same situation?

I brought up LeBron because people were coming out of the woodworks saying the same shit about him that they're saying Durant regarding how he "ruined his legacy" by joining a superteam.

Time heals all wounds and winning cures all. People will get over it and once Durant starts winning, all that legacy ruined talk will be water under the bridge


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750666847029235712 @Skins @DesolationRow :curry :curry :curry


:mj4 disgusting


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

At people acting like Ray could have any impact on a team in 2016









They're better off bringing back Barbosa


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> People aren't complaining about Durant leaving. It's about him joining up with a superteam.
> 
> People weren't complaining about LeBron leaving. It was about him joining up with a superteam. (Remember, Wade and Bosh had already announced they were teaming up in Miami at that point.)


Nah, the main criticism was the way of which he left, and LeBron acknowledged that was the main beef people had with him in regards to it and why he ultimately regretted it. I still to this day don't know why he thought making his own show about it was a good idea. 

And LeBron wasn't joining up with a superteam. He was joining a team that literally had three players on it. Yeah, sure, two of them where all stars, but it goes without saying that LeBron joining that, especially when he could have joined a much more loaded and better situated Chicago Bulls team, was a gamble. He had to trust that Riley would be able to build a competent roster to compliment the big three and work around their salaries (they took pay cuts, sure, but it still made things more difficult in terms of building a roster around them). And it's not like these guys where perfect fits to play alongside one another. Bosh becoming the third wheel and more defensive minded was a hard transition for him and LeBron had to make changes to his game to adjust playing alongside a SG who couldn't stretch the floor in the fashion he was accustomed to in Cleveland. 



Notorious said:


> Who said they were the exact same situation?
> 
> I brought up LeBron because people were coming out of the woodworks saying the same shit about him that they're saying Durant regarding how he "ruined his legacy" by joining a superteam.
> 
> Time heals all wounds and winning cures all. People will get over it and once Durant starts winning, all that legacy ruined talk will be water under the bridge


1. Well for starters @Fighter Daron did (and he's wrong btw).

2. My bad, thought you were implying they were the same. 

3. I remember people saying that LeBron had no excuses now and HAD to win in Miami or else his legacy was tarnished. And the way he performed in his first finals appearance with the team didn't help make the criticism go away. I don't specifically recall a lot of people saying that his reputation was tarnished because he was leaving, although I do remember Michael Jordan criticizing him for leaving (although his argument was lolworthy by claiming he never would have joined the guys who beat him, which isn't what LeBron did). 

4. Durant's reputation is tarnished. In this case, if he ends up winning, it does very little for him from an individual standpoint, and people are always going to remember that he took the easy way out. LeBron still had to lead the Miami teams (which weren't perfect and had a couple of great seasons, one of which were due to him having an all time great season) to the promise land and was the clear cut MVP and best player on the planet, and even won two MVP's with them.



Notorious said:


> At people acting like Ray could have any impact on a team in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now this I agree with. Don't see what people are getting so excited about in regards to Allen.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> 3. I remember people saying that LeBron had no excuses now and HAD to win in Miami or else his legacy was tarnished. And the way he performed in his first finals appearance with the team didn't help make the criticism go away. I don't specifically recall a lot of people saying that his reputation was tarnished because he was leaving, although I do remember Michael Jordan criticizing him for leaving (although his argument was lolworthy by claiming he never would have joined the guys who beat him, which isn't what LeBron did).
> 
> 4. Durant's reputation is tarnished. In this case, if he ends up winning, it does very little for him from an individual standpoint, and people are always going to remember that he took the easy way out. LeBron still had to lead the Miami teams (which weren't perfect and had a couple of great seasons, one of which were due to him having an all time great season) to the promise land and was the clear cut MVP and best player on the planet, and even won two MVP's with them.


There were def people taking shots at LeBron saying that he ruined his reputation, that his legacy couldn't be compared to the other elite greats because of him joining the bunch in Miami, etc. Just like now where you have older players like Barkley & Reggie Miller throwing shots at Durant, it was the same for LeBron.

LeBron being the leader of the Heat didn't come until the 2nd season. When he first went to Miami and in their first year, the narrative was that it was still Dwyane Wade's team and he was the captain.

With that said, it's more than realistic that Durant could end up being the #1 option/best player on the Warriors. Durant's reputation isn't tarnished. People will get over it. Trust me.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> There were def people taking shots at LeBron saying that he ruined his reputation, that his legacy couldn't be compared to the other elite greats because of him joining the bunch in Miami, etc. Just like now where you have older players like Barkley & Reggie Miller throwing shots at Durant, it was the same for LeBron.
> 
> LeBron being the leader of the Heat didn't come until the 2nd season. When he first went to Miami and in their first year, the narrative was that it was still Dwyane Wade's team and he was the captain.
> 
> With that said, it's more than realistic that Durant could end up being the #1 option/best player on the Warriors. Durant's reputation isn't tarnished. People will get over it. Trust me.


Considering the fact that Curry was averaging 30 points per game last season on an incredible shooting percentage, the Warriors are going to be in some pretty big trouble if Durant somehow ends up being the number one option and best player on the team (unless we saw a historic all time great season from Durant).


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Considering the fact that Curry was averaging 30 points per game last season on an incredible shooting percentage, the Warriors are going to be in some pretty big trouble if Durant somehow ends up being the number one option and best player on the team (unless we saw a historic all time great season from Durant).


I mean you can look at it like that but Durant's averaged at least 28 PPG in 6 of the last 7 seasons, and in the one he didn't he missed 55 games due to injury. And he's also extremely efficient as well, posting a TS% of 60+ in 6 of the last 7 seasons.


----------



## Bad Gone (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

2 days later and and It still hurts more than any of my breakups (wtf is wrong with me :mj2).

I love Westbrook. I love(d) KD. But more than that, I loved them together. The one thing I wished almost as much as OKC winning the title was to see these two play together forever.

What hurts the most isn't that he left, It's not that he's leaving for Golden State (feels like taking the easy path though not that there is anything wrong with that).

What hurts the most is that leaving (especially to the Warriors) goes against everything he's ever saif or done. Royce Young's last piece about it is excellent btw.

KD wrote about his decision on the player's tribune. I've read it over and over and I still don't find a clear reason to why he left (said it was what felt the best move for his career but that's it).

So I've wondered ? Why did he feel that way ? I might be wrong but I think ultimately, the pressure was too much. Pressure to win now, pressure from his entourage, from his sponsors (Nike might as well be crying of joy right now)....In the end, maybe he wanted to get some of this pressure off of his shoulders. Or maybe not, I don't know. What's sure is that whether he wanted it or not, he'll still have it, more than ever. If the Warriors aren't champions next year, Lord have mercy on KD because he'll be fired at more than LeBron ever was. And LeBron has always had an enormous amount of pressure on his shoulders, he's known what this is for a very long time now.

Anyway, KD made his choice and now OKC must pick up the pieces. Sam Presti's job is far from over because there is still one superstar in OKC. Presti will now have his hands full with the Westbrook case.

What should they do with him ? Three solutions :

1)They keep him :

-pros : you still have a superstar for next season and with the roster around him, you can still do nice things, just not win a title at the moment.
-cons : you take the risk to see your second superstar leave for nothing in return, one year after the other one left the same way. A small market with no superstars and nothing to build on will need a long time to get back up.

2) You wait till the trade deadline in February :

-pros : you keep your superstar and maybe by then, you have a better view as to what he may chose when he hits the free agency.
-cons : his trade value would be less than what it is right now.

3) You look for a trade this summer :

-pros : stronger trade value, the less you wait the more you can receive in exchange.

-cons : you lose your last superstar. You won't win the trade, not with a superstar of that caliber. And you can kiss the playoffs bye bye and what made you an attractive franchise for future FAs.



In other words, Presti, you got a lot of work in front of you.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> Nah, the main criticism was the way of which he left, and LeBron acknowledged that was the main beef people had with him in regards to it and why he ultimately regretted it. I still to this day don't know why he thought making his own show about it was a good idea.


No. I mean, I was alive at the time. I remember what the narratives were. :lmao

LeBron got plenty of backlash for The Decision, but nowhere near as much as he got for taking the perceived "easy way out." Nowhere near as much as he got for "Not 1, not 2, not 3..."

If you remember it differently, you're remember it wrong.

LeBron hardly a king for taking the easy way out with star-laden Heat (Sports Illustrated)
Michael Jordan, Charles Barkley bash LeBron James for teaming with Wade and Bosh with Miami Heat (NY Daily News
LeBron James may have his fun on ESPN, but lose his legacy on the court (Washington Post)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/18081700648
etc. etc.

The tone was absolutely a problem. A whole show centered around his decision. "I'm taking my talents to South Beach." The seeming lack of remorse over leaving his home state and a city that he had promised to deliver a championship to. But the bigger issue was the perception that he was circumventing the process.

MJ carried the hapless Bulls as far as he could in the 80s until he got help, and that was viewed as a rite of passage for a superstar player who had to pay his dues and learn how to win before getting over the hump. LeBron similarly carried the Cavs as far as he could, and while the help hadn't arrived yet, the consensus perception was that he was bailing on his opportunity to prove he was special, just so he and his superstar buddies could team up to dominate the league. We'd never get LeBron carrying a team on his back against other stars, asserting his dominance and proving himself as one of the greatest players in NBA history. It would just be him coasting because with that much talent on one team, championships were pretty much a given.

The Heat got off to a 9-8 start in 2010, and a lot of people were crowing about how it wouldn't work. Then they won 21 of their next 22 games, settled in as a near-60 win team and just destroyed everyone in the East, including the team viewed as their biggest threat in the 62-win Bulls. When they lost to the Mavs in the Finals, it was a huge shock. Because this was supposed to be easy.



> And LeBron wasn't joining up with a superteam. He was joining a team that literally had three players on it.


You've said that a few times now, and quite frankly, it's bullshit.

He joined a team that had the consensus #3 player in the NBA in Dwyane Wade and had just added another Top 10 player in Chris Bosh. The Heat won 47 games the year before and had just added a dude who'd averaged 24 and 11 in his final season in Toronto. Even before they added LeBron, Stan Van Gundy said about the Wade/Bosh Heat: "I don’t think there’s any doubt. They’re instant contenders to win an NBA championship."

In addition to Wade and Bosh, they also had Mario Chalmers, Udonis Haslem, James Jones, Joel Anthony, Carlos Arroyo, Dexter Pittman and Jamaal Magloire. Within a week, they signed Mike Miller. Another week later, they signed Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Eddie House because — surprise, surprise — veterans wanted to latch on to what appeared to be a sure thing to win a ring. Tack on Eddie House who they signed in August and Mike Bibby who they added late in the season (because again, ring-chasing), and I just listed their entire playoff rotation, plus a few extra players.

So, no. They didn't "literally have three players." They had a somewhat flawed roster — which doesn't matter quite as much when you have three guys giving you All-NBA level production 36+ minutes a night — which they were able to fill in a lot of the gaps on because veteran free agents predictably flocked to the nearest juggernaut, as they have since the beginning of time.



> Yeah, sure, two of them where all stars, but it goes without saying that LeBron joining that, especially when he could have joined a much more loaded and better situated Chicago Bulls team, was a gamble.


The Bulls went 41-41 in 2010. Tom Thibodeau hadn't coached a game yet; Derrick Rose hadn't broken out; Joakim Noah was largely viewed as an energy player rather than game-changer; Carlos Boozer didn't agree to join the Bulls until the day of The Decision.

Calling the Bulls "much more loaded" and "better situated" at that point is pure benefit of hindsight. Also, I'm not sure it's even true, given how LeBron was best utilized in Miami.



> He had to trust that Riley would be able to build a competent roster to compliment the big three and work around their salaries (they took pay cuts, sure, but it still made things more difficult in terms of building a roster around them). And it's not like these guys where perfect fits to play alongside one another. Bosh becoming the third wheel and more defensive minded was a hard transition for him and LeBron had to make changes to his game to adjust playing alongside a SG who couldn't stretch the floor in the fashion he was accustomed to in Cleveland.


There were certainly question marks, but most of them revolved around how LeBron and Wade would co-exist as such ball-dominant players, used to being their team's #1. And there was also some talk about how they'd be able to flesh out the roster, but that quickly dissipated.

Shit, I've seen people question how good the Warriors are going to be next year because "there's only one ball." Anytime you have multiple #1 options on the same team, people are going to question how it's going to work. But the prevailing theory is that talent is going to win out. When the Nuggets traded for Allen Iverson, it wasn't "Man, how are Melo and AI going to co-exist?" It was "Holy shit, they have Melo and AI!"

You keep trying to present the 2010 Heat with LeBron, Wade and Bosh as something less than a superteam. But who do you think popularized the term?










That spike that represents the highest point on the chart by more than double?
July 2010.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Skins said:


> :mj4 disgusting


*I think it's funny how we were joking around about this two days ago, but it might actually be a possibility.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> No. I mean, I was alive at the time. I remember what the narratives were. :lmao
> 
> LeBron got plenty of backlash for The Decision, but nowhere near as much as he got for taking the perceived "easy way out." Nowhere near as much as he got for "Not 1, not 2, not 3..."
> 
> ...


I didn't say that wasn't a criticism. But the way he left was the main criticism I was hearing. And I was living in the state where he was receiving the most criticism for leaving, Ohio. I know what I'm talking about. 



RetepAdam. said:


> You've said that a few times now, and quite frankly, it's bullshit.
> 
> He joined a team that had the consensus #3 player in the NBA in Dwyane Wade and had just added another Top 10 player in Chris Bosh. The Heat won 47 games the year before and had just added a dude who'd averaged 24 and 11 in his final season in Toronto. Even before they added LeBron, Stan Van Gundy said about the Wade/Bosh Heat: "I don’t think there’s any doubt. They’re instant contenders to win an NBA championship."


Of course the Bosh/Wade duo made them instant contenders, since they still had a large amount of cap space. Once LeBron came however, it became a different narrative and building a roster around them became more difficult. 

And I wasn't aware that a 47 win team was comparable to a 73 win one. 



RetepAdam. said:


> In addition to Wade and Bosh, they also had Mario Chalmers, Udonis Haslem, James Jones, Joel Anthony, Carlos Arroyo, Dexter Pittman and Jamaal Magloire.


No they didn't. Apart from Chalmers, none of those players where on the Heat at the time of LeBron joining. They where all free agents. Only Chalmers, Bosh and Wade were on the roster and where under contract at the time of his arrival.



RetepAdam. said:


> So, no. They didn't "literally have three players."


:affleck Yes, they literally did. It's not hard to do a google search to figure this stuff out. 

I don't know if the rest of your post is factually wrong like this, but I'm not gonna waste my time finding out. If you want to actually start going off of what really happened, let me know.



Notorious said:


> I mean you can look at it like that but Durant's averaged at least 28 PPG in 6 of the last 7 seasons, and in the one he didn't he missed 55 games due to injury. And he's also extremely efficient as well, posting a TS% of 60+ in 6 of the last 7 seasons.


He's also about to play in a system that's almost the exact opposite of his style in OKC. Unless Golden State is willing to change up their system entirely (which they won't), Durant will have to adjust his game and play under their system, and there's no one in the league, or maybe in the history of the NBA, that thrives off of it better than Curry. But hey maybe Durant could make the adjustments and somehow become greater in it than Curry. But I wouldn't count on it. And if that ends up being the case, where Golden State does in fact change their style of play to benefit Durant, then again, Golden State is in some trouble.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> No. I mean, I was alive at the time. I remember what the narratives were. :lmao
> 
> LeBron got plenty of backlash for The Decision, but nowhere near as much as he got for taking the perceived "easy way out." Nowhere near as much as he got for "Not 1, not 2, not 3..."
> 
> ...


Greatest post ever. Sometimes facts aren't everything, LeBron knew he was taking a better route to a championship, he knew he would be on a super-team and that the rest of the roster will figure out itself. Maybe Durant chose a better team than LeBron, but we can agree that LeBron is better than KD so he doesn't need as much help.

LBJ took the easy road, like it or not, Durant has done the same. And that's not good or bad by itself, but it's logical that people remember "The Decision" now.

But yeah, Durant is a fraud because 73 wins and James is a hero because 3 player roster. Ok, whatever.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Knicks fans for this to go down Cavs have to go down in the final, GM LeBron James trades longtime Westbrook friend Kevin Love for Carmelo Anthony, and we get ... 

PG: Russell Westbrook
SG: Courtney Lee
SF: Mindaugas Kuzminskas
PF: Kevin Love
C: Kristaps Porzingis

6th: Joakim Noah

Credit: Andrew Sharp for the idea


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Kuzmisakasnahagardjahfgafds who?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750863038505418752
Jimmy Butler has some help now.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Greatest post ever. Sometimes facts aren't everything, LeBron knew he was taking a better route to a championship, he knew he would be on a super-team and that the rest of the roster will figure out itself. Maybe Durant chose a better team than LeBron, but we can agree that LeBron is better than KD so he doesn't need as much help.
> 
> LBJ took the easy road, like it or not, Durant has done the same. And that's not good or bad by itself, but it's logical that people remember "The Decision" now.
> 
> But yeah, Durant is a fraud because 73 wins and James is a hero because 3 player roster. Ok, whatever.


Stop trying to leach off of other people's incorrect posts. You were wrong, you know it and if you thought otherwise you would have argued with my previous point that you've conveniently ignored. They're not the same thing, and if you're actually telling me that going to a roster that has only has three players on it with limited cap space isn't a risk, then it's pretty clear that you, like the person trying to rewrite history up top, is someone not worth spending the time explaining this shit to. You're clearly not going to get it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750863038505418752
> Jimmy Butler has some help now.


Meant to add this too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750863510167547905


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Holy hell man you gotta take the condescending meter from a 10 to about a 2. You're not some zach Lowe NBA expert you think you are.
@AlternateDemise


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Everyone who ever typed "lol Wade ain't leaving Miami" should be banned from the forum for a couple days. :lol

Still not even sure if Chicago is a playoff team (maybe fighting for the last spot or two) but at least he's getting his money. Still would've preferred him picking Milwaukee or Denver if it was just about the dough though. Shame we didn't get the dream of Cleveland stacking up to combat Golden State.

Do we expect him to come off the bench behind Butler?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Do we expect him to come off the bench behind Butler?


no...

Rondo/Grant
Wade/Snell
Butler/McDermott
Gibson/Mirotic
Lopez/Portis


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

They still won't make the playoffs. And even if they do, Rondo is gonna quit on them when he can't pad his stats. Carlisle couldn't get respect from him. Rondo is just gonna shove Hoiberg around :kobe9


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*









*
It's official: Wade is joining the Bulls. *

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750869994540404736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750865298740346880


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Bulls still have a better chance at making the playoffs than the Heat do now. :lol

minus Wade
minus Deng
minus Johnson x2
Bosh...?

Gutted. Poor Whiteside.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Bulls are trading Dunleavy to the Cavs

https://twitter.com/wojverticalnba/status/750873443147579392


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Mra22 said:


> The Bulls are trading Dunleavy to the Cavs
> 
> https://twitter.com/wojverticalnba/status/750873443147579392


Interesting, wonder what they're trading away. They don't have anyone to trade. :lol

Don't they have some kind of trade exception they can use?

EDIT: Never mind, just read about it on Bleacher Report. Trade exception will absorb the whole salary.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750875762991964160
Lolakers :booklel


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> They still won't make the playoffs. And even if they do, Rondo is gonna quit on them when he can't pad his stats. Carlisle couldn't get respect from him. Rondo is just gonna shove Hoiberg around :kobe9


But Giannis/Middleton/Parker/Monroe/MCW/Trash is a home court team right?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> But Giannis/Middleton/Parker/Monroe/MCW/Trash is a home court team right?


Certainly better than the Bulls. Maybe even the Playoff-Raptors now


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Interesting, wonder what they're trading away. They don't have anyone to trade. :lol
> 
> Don't they have some kind of trade exception they can use?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, just read about it on Bleacher Report. Trade exception will absorb the whole salary.


If healthy, our bench got better I wouldn't mind trading Shumpert for something


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's official: Wade is joining the Bulls. *
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750869994540404736
> ...


Huh, that back court is going to be interesting to say the least. One who can’t shoot a lick with occasional attitude problems and another who is shaky from the perimeter at best.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

A few more things I don't think were ever mentioned in the thread:

Spurs trading Boris Diaw to the Jazz to make space for Gasol
Nene to the Rockets. 1 year, $2.9 million
Brandon Rush to the Timberwolves. 1 year, $3.9 million
Pelicans signing Langston Galloway (no details)
Mavs traded Jeremy Evans to the Pacers to clear space
Richard Jefferson is a signing a 2 year deal (no idea on the money) to come back to Cleveland


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Holy hell man you gotta take the condescending meter from a 10 to about a 2. You're not some zach Lowe NBA expert you think you are.
> @AlternateDemise


I don't know why, but the Zach Lowe part made me laugh hysterically.



Cashmere said:


> Certainly better than the Bulls. Maybe even the Playoff-Raptors now


Yeah, at this point I don't see the Bulls doing much even with Wade. Hell I would argue that Wade's style of play is the last thing they need right now especially considering the personal he's going to be playing alongside.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> I didn't say that wasn't a criticism. But the way he left was the main criticism I was hearing. And I was living in the state where he was receiving the most criticism for leaving, Ohio. I know what I'm talking about.


Great.

Maybe the local narrative was something different.

The national narrative was "Fuck LeBron for taking the easy way out." That's undeniable.



> Of course the Bosh/Wade duo made them instant contenders, since they still had a large amount of cap space. Once LeBron came however, it became a different narrative and building a roster around them became more difficult.
> 
> And I wasn't aware that a 47 win team was comparable to a 73 win one.


I wasn't saying the two situations were identical, just that Durant joining a better team doesn't negate the fact that LeBron was viewed as piggybacking onto a team that was already viewed as a contender.

There was some concern about fleshing out the roster at the time, but I don't think you could have found a single person who would've said at the time that the Heat winning a title wasn't a virtual inevitability, regardless of who else they added.

Considering the only players they added after LeBron who actually played rotation minutes were Mike Miller and Mike Bibby and they damn near won the title in Year 1, I'd reckon that sentiment wasn't too far off.



> No they didn't. Apart from Chalmers, none of those players where on the Heat at the time of LeBron joining. They where all free agents. Only Chalmers, Bosh and Wade were on the roster and where under contract at the time of his arrival.


That's not even _technically_ true because they had already given Joel Anthony a qualifying offer, making him an RFA. There was no way he was leaving Miami without their consent. They also got James Jones to agree to a cheaper buyout than he could have gotten, presumably attached to a guarantee that they'd bring him back on a minimum deal. So, Miami knew they at least had Chalmers, Wade, Jones, Bosh and Anthony when LeBron came aboard. There were also minimum salary guys like Jamaal Magloire and Carlos Arroyo who were expected to return because why the fuck wouldn't they? Arroyo, in particular, was in line to be a starter on a championship contender. You don't walk away from that unless someone's offering you a big-time contract, which no one was ever going to. In fact, of the 15 players who ended the 2009-10 season on the Heat roster, seven of them were back in 2010-11. And that's not even counting Michael Beasley, who they traded to open up some more cap room. The whole thing's pretty well-documented here if you'd like to read up on it. I'd suggest you do.

The only real question mark is Haslem, which is one of the reasons LeBron, Wade and Bosh all took sub-max contracts. The other reason was so the Heat could sign Mike Miller, who they were linked to immediately after The Decision. 

But the _technical_ aside, don't be naive. The presumption was that they would continue to add guys like Zydrunas Ilgauskas and Juwan Howard on minimum deals because that's what happens when you have a superteam. We'd just seen free agents flock to Boston on below-market deals a few years earlier because they thought they could win a ring. 

You mentioned that with Wade and Bosh + cap space, they were a contender. But cap space isn't an issue when you bring half your team back anyway. So, they used that cap space on LeBron, which is a pretty fucking good investment.



> :affleck Yes, they literally did. It's not hard to do a google search to figure this stuff out.
> 
> I don't know if the rest of your post is factually wrong like this, but I'm not gonna waste my time finding out. If you want to actually start going off of what really happened, let me know.


I would probably have ducked out of this conversation around this point too.

I don't mean this as an ad hominem so much as a word of advice: You are legitimately embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

You guys who are trying to defend Durant by saying this is like LeBron are completely overlooking the major difference. Even without Durant, Vegas had the Warriors as favorites to win the finals next year. Without LeBron, that Heat team wouldn't have even been a favorite to make it past the 2nd round. 

You people just look stupid comparing the Durantless Warriors to the LeBronless Heat.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750875173042126848


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> You guys who are trying to defend Durant by saying this is like LeBron are completely overlooking the major difference. Even without Durant, Vegas had the Warriors as favorites to win the finals next year. Without LeBron, that Heat team wouldn't have even been a favorite to make it past the 2nd round.
> 
> You people just look stupid comparing the Durantless Warriors to the LeBronless Heat.


Is anyone in here actually trying to defend Durant's decision? inkman

I feel like the only comparison being made is that it's reminscent of LeBron ditching Cleveland to collect on an easy ring in Miami. If you want to say KD's move was a _bigger_ bitch move... sure? I guess? Not sure how much it really matters at that point. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> I would probably have ducked out of this conversation around this point too.
> 
> I don't mean this as an ad hominem so much as a word of advice: You are legitimately embarrassing yourself.


:affleck

Don't kid yourself. You're talking to a guy who makes a constant ass of himself on a regular basis in the chatbox (leaf blower anyone?). We're on an internet forum where we use smilies on a regular basis to show emotion even though most of the time we do it, we have a blank expression on our face. If you knew anything about me you would know that I typically end arguments or stop reading posts when I feel I'm wasting my time, and it has nothing to do with whether or not I'm on the winning or losing end of it. I've actually lost debates on this site to much smarter people than yourself and I've had no issues acknowledging it. I've also ended arguments with people who are much less intelligent than yourself because, as stated above, they where a lost cause to me and I was wasting my time. And I felt the same about you. I felt the same about you the moment you tried to claim a guy joining a team with three players on it surrounded by aged veterans and scrubs is a "super team".

Please, quit wasting my time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AlternateDemise said:


> :affleck
> 
> Don't kid yourself. You're talking to a guy who makes a constant ass of himself on a regular basis in the chatbox (leaf blower anyone?). We're on an internet forum where we use smilies on a regular basis to show emotion even though most of the time we do it, we have a blank expression on our face. If you knew anything about me you would know that I typically end arguments or stop reading posts when I feel I'm wasting my time, and it has nothing to do with whether or not I'm on the winning or losing end of it. I've actually lost debates on this site to much smarter people than yourself and I've had no issues acknowledging it. I've also ended arguments with people who are much less intelligent than yourself because, as stated above, they where a lost cause to me. And I felt the same about you. I felt the same about you the moment you tried to claim a guy joining a team with three players on it surrounded by aged veterans and scrubs is a "super team".
> 
> Please, quit wasting my time.


However you want to justify refusing to confront any of the points I've made, that's your prerogative.

But I'll leave you with this again:










If you want to argue that the #1, #3 and... I dunno, #15-ish? player in the league teaming up in free agency wasn't a superteam, go for it. You probably won't convince too many people, considering the term was pretty much popularized by that Heat team.

Has it been surpassed in recent years, particularly by the Warriors? Sure. But that doesn't change what it was at the time. Or how it was viewed, which is what actually matters with regards to this argument. :toomanykobes


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Leandro Barbosa returning to the Suns. 2 years, $8 million. So there's at least one guy that Golden State can't bring back on the vet minimum.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Is anyone in here actually trying to defend Durant's decision? inkman
> 
> I feel like the only comparison being made is that it's reminscent of LeBron ditching Cleveland to collect on an easy ring in Miami. If you want to say KD's move was a _bigger_ bitch move... sure? I guess? Not sure how much it really matters at that point. :lol


It's really only reminiscent because of the caliber of player. Outside of that, Durant's move is more comparable to guys way past their primes trying to win one last ring. Because he went to a team that was already one of the favorites to win the title without him. 

There's a difference between finding an easier path than ride the coattails of success.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Ah. Lakers are fine. 

Eat the contract this year for some picks. Develop the young talent. Get Westbrook the following year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Randumo24 said:


> It's really only reminiscent because of the caliber of player. Outside of that, Durant's move is more comparable to guys way past their primes trying to win one last ring. Because he went to a team that was already one of the favorites to win the title without him.
> 
> There's a difference between finding an easier path than ride the coattails of success.


I can 100% agree with that sentiment. (Y)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

So Wade's officially a Bull now. Not sure if I should feel excitement or disappointment tbh. Kinda feel a bit of both atm.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Are Rockets literally just trying to outscore their opponents this year? I'm honestly baffled.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> Holy hell man you gotta take the condescending meter from a 10 to about a 2. You're not some zach Lowe NBA expert you think you are.
> @AlternateDemise


What's your outlook/expectations on the pistons for this season? You think they can crack the top 4 with all the changes to other teams?




JM said:


> no...
> 
> Rondo/Grant
> Wade/Snell
> ...


You're kidding yourself if you think Gibson is starting over Mirotic. Think of that spacing with the lineup you proposed for a second.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Yeah, that lineup would be WOAT in terms of spacing. :lol

Think Gibson's getting traded for a shooter anyway fwiw.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






I just watched this & wondered, maybe KD just doesn't believe after all of his years of failing to win in college & the NBA that he just can't win the big games as "the guy"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> lel @ all this talk about Durant ruining his legacy.
> 
> People said the same, if not worse shit about LeBron. And all was forgotten as soon as he started winning rings


it wasn't forgotten until literally this year. :mj


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Absolute clowns

-Bulls are putting together perhaps the worst shooting team in the league
-Said they were going to get younger and more athletic - do the exact opposite
-I've read that they could have kept Rose AND signed Wade, but didn't
-Probably going to move Jimmy to the 3 even though he doesn't like it there
-Might be one of the worst defensive teams in the league
-Had the opportunity to gut the team and take advantage of a stacked 2017 draft and build a young team that might be on the rise around the time LeBron declines, but instead they decide that the playoffs revenue is far more important and hop right back on the treadmill
-Sat on their hands during free agency during the Rose years, and only make the effort NOW when he is gone

People will say that this will make Chicago a more desirable destination next summer etc, but any star with half a brain would avoid this team, owner, and front office. They can find their money and a better chance at winning on another team

Just one look at Gar Forman should be enough to convince any star not to come, saggy-faced fuck. If he just one day held a press conference, probably to announce the re-signing of Kirk Hinrich, and began ripping off his skin to reveal himself to the world as one of the lizard people, I wouldn't even bat an eye-lid. And he's never going away! This Wade deal will buy him some goodwill to all those who were on the fence about him. He and his wife are best friends with the Reinsdorfs and the two wives even run a charity together or something. THERE. FOR. LIFE.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:lmao Amusing, @Legit BOSS, but, yes, as @Notorious said, please, just bring back Leandro "THE BRAZILIAN BLUR" Barbosa! :mark:

"This is your team now, Jimmy Butler. The Bulls are your team now... That's why we moved D-Rose. Aaaand, our first signing is.... Rajon Rondo! Sorry about that, Jimmy." :lol

Seriously, though, an interesting twist with Dwyane Wade going to Chitown! :woo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao Amusing, @Legit BOSS, but, yes, as @Notorious said, please, just bring back Leandro "THE BRAZILIAN BLUR" Barbosa! :mark:





Corey said:


> Leandro Barbosa returning to the Suns. 2 years, $8 million. So there's at least one guy that Golden State can't bring back on the vet minimum.


^


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'm out for a few hours and lose complete track of NBA news. :mj2 Sorry for somehow missing your post, @Corey. Maybe I read it and immediately repressed it. :sodone Thanks for the pointer, @Showtime.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'd like to thank Kiz for talking me down off the ledge



> 07-07, 08:55	Kiz
> da being a bitch


BULLS :mark: WADE :mark: LET'S GO :mark:

*Bulls 2017/18*
CP3
Wade
Jimmy
LeBron
Tall Guy

:mark:

or

Westbrook
Wade
Jimmy
Griffin
Tall Guy

:mark:

:sodone


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> no...
> 
> Rondo/Grant
> Wade/Snell
> ...


If they don't start Mirotic, they would have no space whatsoever. Terrible shooting team.




Cashmere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750875762991964160
> Lolakers :booklel


I don't get the lol, they got a solid veteran and two 2nd rounders for nothing and next year his contract is up.




Randumo24 said:


> You guys who are trying to defend Durant by saying this is like LeBron are completely overlooking the major difference. Even without Durant, Vegas had the Warriors as favorites to win the finals next year. Without LeBron, that Heat team wouldn't have even been a favorite to make it past the 2nd round.
> 
> You people just look stupid comparing the Durantless Warriors to the LeBronless Heat.


I'd say the 2010 Heat without Lebron would have made the ECF easily, but calling someone stupid should be considered bait.



Randumo24 said:


> It's really only reminiscent because of the caliber of player. Outside of that, Durant's move is more comparable to guys way past their primes trying to win one last ring. Because he went to a team that was already one of the favorites to win the title without him.
> 
> There's a difference between finding an easier path than ride the coattails of success.


So, Durant is a ring-chaser and LeBron is a legacy-builder, but the latter took a bigger paycut to go play on a better team. :lebron8



DenAuston said:


> I'd like to thank Kiz for talking me down off the ledge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or

Grant
Butler
Snell
Mirotic 
Tall Guy.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> You're kidding yourself if you think Gibson is starting over Mirotic. Think of that spacing with the lineup you proposed for a second.


I'm not thinking anyone is starting over anyone other than Wade definitely being a starter. Simply just listing the depth they have at each position.



Fighter Daron said:


> If they don't start Mirotic, they would have no space whatsoever. Terrible shooting team.


I don't disagree with you.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> I don't disagree with you.


Then what was the whole point of arguing about it with me last night? :kobe9

Hello JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Then what was the whole point of arguing about it with me last night? :kobe9
> 
> Hello JM.


He said they should start Mirotic. I said I don't disagree with him. 

What does that have to do with Denver being better or worse than Chicago?

Hello Cashmere.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> What's your outlook/expectations on the pistons for this season? You think they can crack the top 4 with all the changes to other teams?


I think they can be in that 4-5 range. Ish Smith should be an improvement at backup PG over Steve Blake. Jackson/KCP/Harris/Morris/Drummond is a solid starting lineup, and the rookie they drafted should be a nice shooter to add. Still think they're better than Chicago, think they'll leap Atlanta and the Heat. Between the Pacers and Hornets they'll be battling out for that middle seed.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Way too early Eastern Conference predictions:

1. Cleveland
2. Toronto
3. Boston (addition of Horford should get them a couple extra games) 
4. Indiana (they made a lot of nice moves to get them into back into serious contention)
5. Atlanta (idk, something just tells me not to count them out with Dwight, Millsap, and Bazemore)
6. Detroit
7. Charlotte 
8. Washington (even though I'd rather just not make it then draw Cleveland in the 1st round. :lol)

Honestly I feel like the last two spot or two are completely up for grabs. Miami is depleted so they're out. Milwaukee could make the jump, Orlando could make the jump, the Knicks can certainly get in here assuming they can stay healthy (which is a giant question mark), and who the hell knows how Chicago is gonna look. It should be a fun race.

Hey @Perfect Poster BOBAN just signed a 3 year, $21 million offer sheet for your Pistons!


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I think Boston bumps Toronto and Indiana, Atlanta, Detroit, Charlotte and Bucks will complete the playoffs seeds in any order.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:woo http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/t...evin-durants-first-warriors-press-conference/ :woo 

The DURANT press conference... :banderas :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750875173042126848


Burning D-Wade's jersey because he left for his hometown team after Miami wouldn't throw him a bone even though he's taken pay cut after pay cut to help them with cap space and, most importantly, brought them 3 NBA Titles (2 of which were back-to-back no less).

And to top it off, the dumbfuck went the extra mile and posted "#Heats". :chlol

Never change, Miami. :kobe9 And Godspeed, Wade. :salute


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*burning jersey's you paid alot of money for is really showing those players! I bet they regret leaving now! fucking idiots.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I wonder where Hoiberg's gonna go after the Bulls inevitably fire him over GarPax's incompetence.

Back to college, maybe?

I think he could be a good NBA coach, but this whole experience might have just soured him on the whole not-having-full-control aspect that you don't have to worry about at the college level.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



AryaDark said:


> *burning jersey's you paid alot of money for is really showing those players! I bet they regret leaving now! fucking idiots.*


I feel like people just do it for publicity now tbh.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Blazers signed my boy Festus Ezeli. 2 years, $16 million.

I guess the playoffs really killed a lot of the market for him. Hell of a deal for the Blazers.

UPDATE — $7.4 million the first year. *Team option* of $7.33 million the second year, per Marc Spears.

Fucking hell. :sodone

His knees must be in worse shape than anyone thought.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

A couple other notable deals on the day:

The Warriors re-signed Ian Clark to a one-year deal

The Cavaliers agreed to a sign-and-trade deal with the Bucks, shipping away Matthew Dellavedova in exchange for a $4.8 million trade exception and the rights to forward Albert Miralles



RetepAdam. said:


> Blazers signed my boy Festus Ezeli. 2 years, $16 million.
> 
> I guess the playoffs really killed a lot of the market for him. Hell of a deal for the Blazers.
> 
> ...


Holy shit what a value!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Did you guys even watch last year? :deandre


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

My expert summer league analysis: Terry Rozier will be an all-star this year and Ben Simmons is just a 6'10 Rondo

I think this is a big enough sample size to come to those conclusions


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :woo http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/t...evin-durants-first-warriors-press-conference/ :woo
> 
> The DURANT press conference... :banderas :sodone :sodone :sodone


They're a family now. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Blazers signed my boy Festus Ezeli. 2 years, $16 million.
> 
> I guess the playoffs really killed a lot of the market for him. Hell of a deal for the Blazers.
> 
> ...


I mean he was playing god awful to the point vag was getting minutes over him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Nets just gave Allen Crabbe an offer sheet. 4 year, $75 million. Blazers have Turner now, so I don't think they'll match.

No panick / outlandish moves ( like Rondo and Stephenson ( sorry Lance ) ). They're just signing players who play hard. It's been good watching Brooklyn re-building a basketball team. Something the Sixers still need to learn how to do.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Ezeli wasn't a great fit for the Warriors, but I think 7'5 millions per year keeping in mind that guys like Mozgov or Biyombo are making 16 or 17....I think it's a great deal tbf.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> The Nets just gave Allen Crabbe an offer sheet. 4 year, $75 million. Blazers have Turner now, so I don't think they'll match.


People out here think they'll still match. The feeling is the Blazers said they'd match on all their RFA's.

Then again :banderas O'Shey said with Turner at the 3 and Aminu at the 4, the Blazers are a 55 win team :yao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> People out here think they'll still match. The feeling is the Blazers said they'd match on all their RFA's.
> 
> Then again :banderas O'Shey said with Turner at the 3 and Aminu at the 4, the Blazers are a 55 win team :yao


If they want to give McCollum the max next year, they might as well let him walk.

I don't even think Turner is guaranteed a starter job


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> The Nets just gave Allen Crabbe an offer sheet. 4 year, $75 million. Blazers have Turner now, so I don't think they'll match.
> 
> No panick / outlandish moves ( like Rondo and Stephenson ( sorry Lance ) ). They're just signing players who play hard. It's been good watching Brooklyn re-building a basketball team. Something the Sixers still need to learn how to do.


I'd say investing $125 million on Allen Crabbe & Tyler Johnson is pretty desperate but hey, just me


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Mo Speights signing with the Clippers.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> I'd say investing $125 million on Allen Crabbe & Tyler Johnson is pretty desperate but hey, just me


Good to do that on guys that wanting to prove themselves than guys that couldn't care less about the team. No major FA is going to Brooklyn for a long time btw. I think it's fine. Gotta start from the bottom. As far as their roster skake-up... :hmm:

C: Lopez / Hamilton
PF: ?
SF: RHJ / Bogdanovic / Kilpatrick
SG: Crabbe / Johnson / Whitehead
PG: Lin / LeVert /Ferrell

TJ is a combo guard and Crabbe is a combo wing. Can flex them both. I don't like their 4 situation though. I think they should've gave Motiejunas an offer sheet ( regardless of the circumstances ). It's not like the Rockets have any use of him now that they have Ryno. And besides athletic wings, stretch 4's are a hot commodity. Pretty much a must-have.

I'd say 25 to 30 wins with that roster. Bring them back up to be at least respectable; helps the bleeding a little bit.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Good to do that on guys that wanting to prove themselves than guys that couldn't care less about the team. No major FA is going to Brooklyn for a long time btw. I think it's fine. Gotta start from the bottom. As far as their roster skake-up... :hmm:
> 
> C: Lopez / Hamilton
> PF: ?
> ...


I'm not saying they made franchise crippling moves, but when you invest over $125 million into two role players, I can't exactly say you're not desperate for talent either.

And define respectable. I will be shocked if they aren't a bottom 5 team this season.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> *Define respectable.*
> 
> I will be shocked if they aren't a bottom 5 team this season.


Competitive; borderline not laughing stocks imo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Mo Speights signing with the Clippers.


So, let me get this straight. The Warriors have lost Bogut, Ezeli, Speights, Barbosa, Rush, and Barnes. Boy, they better hope this 2 YEAR (remember they only have him 2 years with a 1 year option) commitment to Durant pays off because they’re losing practically all of their depth. 

The only proven bench guy they have left is Livingston.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> So, let me get this straight. The Warriors have lost Bogut, Ezeli, Speights, Barbosa, Rush, and Barnes. Boy, they better hope this 2 YEAR (remember they only have him 2 years with a 1 year option) commitment to Durant pays off because they’re losing practically all of their depth.
> 
> The only proven bench guy they have left is Livingston.


Not true. He will opt out next year, they will sign him to a long term deal after the cap goes up and then go over the cap with Steph's extension with Bird Rights. The problem will be resigning Iggy and Livington but the cap will be higher then so getting everyone but Curry signed and under the cap is possible.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Not true. He will opt out next year, they will sign him to a long term deal after the cap goes up and then go over the cap with Steph's extension with Bird Rights. The problem will be resigning Iggy and Livington but the cap will be higher then so getting everyone but Curry signed and under the cap is possible.


But the point is, if something went bad and he wanted to leave, he could. Not saying he will but this might not be a long term thing.

And also, both Curry and Durant have had lower body issues in the last few seasons. You lose one of them, you could be in trouble because even with Thompson and Green, you’re still losing a lot of proven depth. And with the money they're going to have to pay Curry, they're going to be depending a lot on 4 players, no matter how good they are.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Not true. He will opt out next year, they will sign him to a long term deal after the cap goes up and then go over the cap with Steph's extension with Bird Rights. The problem will be resigning Iggy and Livington but the cap will be higher then so getting everyone but Curry signed and under the cap is possible.


The cap has been recently projected to go up about 5 million less than they thought it would. It's going to be hard to have any depth when you consider that Curry's salary is going to go up by 20 million or so. 

GS is going from "strength in numbers" to "strength in starting lineup". Their depth is going to be shit. Unlike the past 2 years, an injury now would be very bad for them.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> So, let me get this straight. The Warriors have lost Bogut, Ezeli, Speights, Barbosa, Rush, and Barnes. Boy, they better hope this 2 YEAR (remember they only have him 2 years with a 1 year option) commitment to Durant pays off because they’re losing practically all of their depth.
> 
> The only proven bench guy they have left is Livingston.


Speights, Rush and Ezeli were the shits, whoever replaces them is an instant upgrade (David West, Damion Jones and McCaw). Pachulia is in for Bogut, he may not be as good, but Durant is worlds better than Barnes. There are roster spots to be filled yet, so don't get anxious. 

Not many teams have David West, Andre Iguodala and Shaun Livingston off the bench. So, I'm not worried about depth.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Speights, Rush and Ezeli were the shits, whoever replaces them is an instant upgrade (David West, Damion Jones and McCaw). Pachulia is in for Bogut, he may not be as good, but Durant is worlds better than Barnes. There are roster spots to be filled yet, so don't get anxious.
> 
> Not many teams have David West, Andre Iguodala and Shaun Livingston off the bench. So, I'm not worried about depth.


They had their sub par moments, but they weren’t the shits (except for Ezeli in the finals). Speights provided some good sparks for them at times and Rush filled in nicely when he needed to play. And a guy like Ezeli at least shored up their front court. Now the lost all 3 of their true centers and power forwards and replaced them with West and Zaza. I can’t really say they’ve improved.

Obviously Durant is light years ahead of Barnes. But overall, they’re going to miss the sparks guys like Barbosa and Speights brought to that team. With Durant, those 3 on the bench are probably just enough to get by. But, what happens if they lose Durant or Curry for an extended period of time? Even with Thompson and Green, they’d still be in trouble IMO.

And in years to come, what happens when they have to pay Curry the 30 million he’s going to garner along with having to pay Livingston and Andre? Just saying, the Warriors got this far on their overall depth and if they break the bank for 4 players it’s going to be hard to have that same kind of depth.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

On the topic, the Warriors did re-sign James Michael McAdoo. :shrug


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I think the only thing left to do on the off-season checklist is the Westbrook trade.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> On the topic, the Warriors did re-sign James Michael McAdoo. :shrug


Who?



Fighter Daron said:


> Speights, Rush and Ezeli were the shits, whoever replaces them is an instant upgrade (David West, Damion Jones and McCaw). Pachulia is in for Bogut, he may not be as good, but Durant is worlds better than Barnes. There are roster spots to be filled yet, so don't get anxious.
> 
> Not many teams have David West, Andre Iguodala and Shaun Livingston off the bench. So, I'm not worried about depth.


Speights and Ezeli where both very valuable bench players for Golden State. The problem is they're not ideal to have play against a team like Cleveland. Cleveland's quicker center in Thompson as well as having the personal to play small ball against Golden State made them a tough match up. Usually Golden State was able to switch and match depending on the opponent and who would end up being better from a personal perspective. With Cleveland, neither Speights or Ezeli fit in well, and with Bogut being injured, it put Golden State in a tough spot (hence why Varejao was being given more playing time, and to his credit, he managed to cause some problems for the Cavs). I don't think you can base how valuable they are to Golden State based on one series they weren't a good fit for. That doesn't take away from how valuable they where through out Golden State's historic season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Not true. He will opt out next year, they will sign him to a long term deal after the cap goes up and then go over the cap with Steph's extension with Bird Rights. The problem will be resigning Iggy and Livington but the cap will be higher then so getting everyone but Curry signed and under the cap is possible.


They can go over the cap to resign Durant via his non-bird rights, but that's only a 20% max pay bump over what he had previously. That 20% is about the max anyways.

Also, don't be surprised if Miami matches the Nets offer to Johnson with Wade gone.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> I think the only thing left to do on the off-season checklist is the Westbrook trade.


Yep. Been thinking about that out of pure sports boredom (literally nothing to watch) and the only two teams I could see it happening with is Boston or Atlanta. They're just the only two teams with the assets that are also on the brink of being contenders in the East (aka willing to rent him for a year and then hope things go well enough for him to re-sign). Brian Windhorst stated that the Lakers could be a team to watch for and they'd have a "hard decision" to make when it comes to splitting from Ingram, but why would they trade away players for him when it's very likely they could just keep everyone and sign him over the summer? 

Regarding Boston, I think they should sit this one out because I think Isaiah Thomas is the real deal, even though Westbrook would be an obvious upgrade over a ton of PGs in the league. If they were to do the trade, Thomas, Jaylen Brown, & a 1st round pick? Crowder instead of Brown?

Atlanta would probably have to part with Millsap and send over Schroder & a 1st round pick or something. Maybe OKC throws them a big in return as well, who knows.

As far as the West goes... Dallas would be cool but they've got nothing to give up. Sacramento needs a point guard, maybe they can package Rudy Gay, one of the 40 bigs they have and a first rounder. That's about all I got.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Would Minnesota include Wiggins in Westbrook deal? If so, that has to be the favorite if they aren't interested in Boston's picks.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Yep. Been thinking about that out of pure sports boredom (literally nothing to watch) and the only two teams I could see it happening with is Boston or Atlanta. They're just the only two teams with the assets that are also on the brink of being contenders in the East (aka willing to rent him for a year and then hope things go well enough for him to re-sign). Brian Windhorst stated that the Lakers could be a team to watch for and they'd have a "hard decision" to make when it comes to splitting from Ingram, but why would they trade away players for him when it's very likely they could just keep everyone and sign him over the summer?
> 
> Regarding Boston, I think they should sit this one out because I think Isaiah Thomas is the real deal, even though Westbrook would be an obvious upgrade over a ton of PGs in the league. If they were to do the trade, Thomas, Jaylen Brown, & a 1st round pick? Crowder instead of Brown?
> 
> ...


They'd move Westbrook to the 2 in Boston, he can be a decent SG and has played that role at times. 

What I'd find interesting with the whole salary issue this year is it seems the NBA is heading the way of the NFL in how some veterans will be dealt with. Notice many NFL vets get cut because they are supposedly not worth the funds anymore over the years. What happened with Wade might become the issue in the NBA. As salaries for some skyrocket, they will be more careful on who they give money to. That leaves some out in the cold.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Actually, older deals(IE: current deals on the books) will be valued more in the interim because of how much more manageable they will be


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

More money is pouring into the league. If anything, teams with players on contracts from the old CBA have more money to use on vets.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> Would Minnesota include Wiggins in Westbrook deal? If so, that has to be the favorite if they aren't interested in Boston's picks.


I wouldn't do the trade. Giving away Wiggins for a possible one year rental of Westbrook? Wiggins has so much upside and with a defensive minded coach coming into Minny, Wiggins is too valuable to be trading away for anyone. I mean maybe Westbrook likes it there and stays, but if he ends up leaving then you've squandered away a potential superstar duo in Wiggins/Towns and you've lost other valuable assets in the process. Overall I don't think it's worth going for.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I don't think anyone trades for Westbrook without an extension basically already agreed to


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*








*Reigns is passin round dat weed mon :reigns2*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> I don't think anyone trades for Westbrook without an extension basically already agreed to


Was gonna say the same thing. If I'm Minnesota, I'm not trading Wiggins for Westbrook unless he agrees to an extension. Doing a trade without an agreement would be silly.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Can't believe Russ would agree to any sort of extension. He's gonna hit FA next year and get paid.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*








@DesolationRow :cry


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

No...

No...

:mj2

:fuckthis

SPEIGHTS cannot be a Clipper! No one _that_ likable can ever, ever be a Clipper! :fuckthis

:no: :done


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I mean, did you guys really expect all of those guys to sign vet minimums when they can go get paid significantly more elsewhere? 

Take into consideration too, how GS is actually a less desirable spot than in previous years for veterans. Only the guys desperate to win a ring are going to want to go there. Hence, why they signed a guy like West who will be 36 before the season starts. 

Adding Durant over Barnes means significantly less shots to go around. There are some negative consequences to getting KD. One casualty is depth.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:lol I never thought for a second Speights would be back; it's just annoying that he goes to the Clippers. :side:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

That is definitely a surprise with the way the two teams hate each other. I would have loved to have had Speights on the Hornets but we can't compete with the Clippers and Warriors.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :lol I never thought for a second Speights would be back; it's just annoying that he goes to the Clippers. :side:


He has no true stock in that rivalry. He'll go anywhere that they'll pay him to shoot lol.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

He signed for the vet min, literally could have gone anywhere for that, and chose LAC


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Heat signed Derrick Williams to a 1 year, $5 million deal after the Knicks renounced his rights.

EDIT: And this is an interesting video about how Wade may end up being traded to Cleveland later in the year. https://www.facebook.com/TheHerd/videos/1847637165457474/


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Heat signed Derrick Williams to a 1 year, $5 million deal after the Knicks renounced his rights.
> 
> EDIT: And this is an interesting video about how Wade may end up being traded to Cleveland later in the year. https://www.facebook.com/TheHerd/videos/1847637165457474/


Why would the Cavs want to do this?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

james harden signs extension with rockets :bjpenn

thought for sure he was bailing


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



HiddenFlaw said:


> james harden signs extension with rockets :bjpenn
> 
> thought for sure he was bailing


Bad move dude In the club every night , You need somebody like Lebron James to keep him in check like LBJ did to Jr Smith


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> Bad move dude In the club every night , You need somebody like Lebron James to keep him in check like LBJ did to Jr Smith


Lebron isn't the city of Cleveland.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Gotta say, Rose, Howard, & D-Wade lookin good in those new colors.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> He signed for the vet min, literally could have gone anywhere for that, and chose LAC


And he's much better off with Chris Paul than Steph Curry if he wants to be part of the offense. There's only one ball.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Watching Ben Simmons great stuff so far from kid , I think 76ers need one more bad season next year draft full of point guards/shooting guards Josh Jackson,Frank Ntilikina, De'Aaron Fox, Markelle Fultz, Malik Monk, Dennis Smith, Lonzo Ball, Frank Jackson,

Simmons playing with Markelle oh man look out


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Not true. He will opt out next year, they will sign him to a long term deal after the cap goes up and then go over the cap with Steph's extension with Bird Rights. The problem will be resigning Iggy and Livington but the cap will be higher then so getting everyone but Curry signed and under the cap is possible.


the cap might actually decrease next year and if it does then it would fuck the warriors. :kobe3


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

So the Blazers are matching Allen Crabbe's offer sheet from the Nets, and the Heat are likely to match Tyler Johnson's.

I thought they were giving up too much money for those two but regardless, this make the 2017 pick more valuable :drose


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

In a bit of a surprise, the Blazers have matched the Nets offer to Allen Crabbe. 4 years, $75 million. I'm not sure how the hell they're affording these big deals if they plan on paying McCollum next year.

EDIT: Ninja'ed


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> the cap might actually decrease next year and if it does then it would fuck the warriors. :kobe3


Where did you read that? Reports these past two years put the cap around 110 in 2017.



AlternateDemise said:


> Speights and Ezeli where both very valuable bench players for Golden State. The problem is they're not ideal to have play against a team like Cleveland. Cleveland's quicker center in Thompson as well as having the personal to play small ball against Golden State made them a tough match up. Usually Golden State was able to switch and match depending on the opponent and who would end up being better from a personal perspective. With Cleveland, neither Speights or Ezeli fit in well, and with Bogut being injured, it put Golden State in a tough spot (hence why Varejao was being given more playing time, and to his credit, he managed to cause some problems for the Cavs). I don't think you can base how valuable they are to Golden State based on one series they weren't a good fit for. That doesn't take away from how valuable they where through out Golden State's historic season.


A center who can't defend, finish or rebound is _the shits_.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Where did you read that? Reports these past two years put the cap around 110 in 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> A center who can't defend, finish or rebound is _the shits_.


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/16859143/nba-salary-cap-projection-2017-18-season-lower-expected


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Not much of a problem when you can just resign your own, bring in vets for the min, and don't give a damn about the taxes.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Allen Crabbe about to become one of the highest paid backup players in the league. Along with Enes Kanter.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

After losing out on Johnson & Crabbe, the Nets just signed Greivis Vasquez to a one year deal.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Summer League doesn't mean shit obv, but man Thon Maker has been ballin; seeing as though he was the most scrutinized player from draft day. Keep it up.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752502524851007488
One of the GOATs


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Tim :mj2


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Duncan was one of my favorite players. But Spurs will continue to be the Spurs. They'll continue to be great.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

goodbye timmy :jose


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Tim Duncan retiring actually makes me really sad. Time...it moves


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'll miss that Lakers/Spurs rivalry, probably my favourite in sports that I got to witness. :mj2



Spurs won't look the same without him.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

21 points, 20 rebounds, 10 assist, 8 blocks against the Nets in 2003 Finals. His best game ever.











His 3 against the Suns in 2008 playoffs, my favorite moment of his. Goodbye fundamental.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Draymond 'Thug' Green getting arrested for assault. This is a man that twice kicked people in the nuts and now this, this type of behaviour deserves a long ass suspension to send a message. Give him what you would give Ron Artest. :mj


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Good. Glad he retired. FUCK THIS GUY. FUCK THE SPURS.

MAVS

I should've bandwagoned to the Spurs to be stax. Not sure why I didn't. All those TITLES. I blame Jason Kidd for why I remained a Dallas fan. He was fun to watch and his interviews brought lulz because he's so dumb or is a comic genius. Then DIRK was drafted and since I'm a racist, I was definitely not going anywhere. Then I stopped caring for a few years and BAM...MAVS WIN A TITLE.

Seeing one MAVS title > all those Spurs titles imo

All this to say fuck you Tim Duncan and your Hall of Fame career.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Always liked Tim the man, never liked Tim the player, his game always seemed too ugly and boring to catch me, but I have the highest of respects for him, definitely the best 4 ever and one of the 10 or so of all time.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I seriously haven't stopped crying for 50minutes now since I found out Tim Duncan retired.
No spotlight. No Flash. I can't believe the ride is over. Thank You for every memory, all the laughter and joy, along with all the tears of disappointments ( 0.4s and 2013 finals Game 6, looking at you)
Icon. Legend. HOF. Nothing but the utmost respect.
In my book, greatest PF of all times and top 5 GOAT. 
#thankyouTimDuncan.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752573578415968256
eh. Not a great fit.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Not surprised to see Duncan retire. He was looking OLD in that OKC series. Still,







to an all-time great career. Enjoy retirement big man.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752573578415968256
> eh. Not a great fit.


if he rebounds and brings his toughness it's worth it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752573578415968256
> eh. Not a great fit.


If anything, he's a slightly better version of Patrick Patterson. They need something more in the front court to get to the next level.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Tim Duncan.. what a legend. One the greats leaves the game just how everyone thought he would. Quietly into the sunset. 


Really wish he had retired after winning that last championship, would've been just too perfect.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

It's an end of an era. Tim Duncan had a great career and will go down as one of the best PFs of all-time. Enjoy that retirement Duncan!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Draymond didn't do shit. If he assaulted a motherfucker, bail wouldn't have been $200


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752573578415968256
> eh. Not a great fit.


A mediocre player for a mediocre team. Looks alright to me.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Always liked Tim the man, never liked Tim the player, his game always seemed too ugly and boring to catch me, but I have the highest of respects for him, definitely the best 4 ever and one of the 10 or so of all time.


Boring, but very fundamentally sound as he never cared about being flashy. He didn't have to, his style of play worked and he knew it. What amazed me, as Kevin Garnett would attest to, his that he had ice water run through his veins. No matter how much shit other players talked to him, it didn't faze him and he kept coming back for more.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I can't say I'm gonna miss the Dirk vs. Duncan/Mavs vs. Spurs rivalry since that ended years ago due to Cuban putting together one shitty journeymen team after another, but I'm still glad I got to see these guys compete in their prime. Two of the classiest individuals this game has ever seen.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



BruiserKC said:


> Boring, but very fundamentally sound as he never cared about being flashy. He didn't have to, his style of play worked and he knew it. What amazed me, as Kevin Garnett would attest to, his that he had ice water run through his veins. No matter how much shit other players talked to him, it didn't faze him and he kept coming back for more.


The only thing that ever phased him was the international game when he quit the US team because he couldn't get his calls


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Laughing at Joey Crawford's tomfoolery was another classic. Timmy was a pimp.

And then a decade later, his spirit is now infused with Kawhi Leonard; the future legend. You can't make this shit up.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

This is Australia's starting line-up for the Olympics. Doesn't look that bad but only one nba-player on the bench. 

C	Andrew Bogut	
PF	Cameron Bairstow	
SF	Joe Ingles 
SG	Matthew Dellavedova	
PG	Patty Mills


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



cablegeddon said:


> This is Australia's starting line-up for the Olympics. Doesn't look that bad but only one nba-player on the bench.
> 
> C	Andrew Bogut
> PF	Cameron Bairstow
> ...


This team in the Olympics and Canada isn't :mj2

Really wish Wiggins had played in that last chance tourney but we probably still would have lost to France. 

Olynyk
Thompson
Wiggins
Stauskas
Joseph
Powell
Lyles
Nicholson
Anthony
Murray
Ennis
Sacre
Bennett

That team should easily be in the Olympics if everyone played :mj2


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> This team in the Olympics and Canada isn't :mj2
> 
> Really wish Wiggins had played in that last chance tourney but we probably still would have lost to France.
> 
> ...


I do think Canada's best players vs. Australia's olympic team could be a close game. Canada definitely would have a better bench.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> This team in the Olympics and Canada isn't :mj2
> 
> Really wish Wiggins had played in that last chance tourney but we probably still would have lost to France.
> 
> ...


Both teams were missing key players. France didn't have Gobert, Fournier, Ajinca, etc.

Canada shouldn't have even been in a qualifying tournament tho. They had no excuse whatsoever to not clinch a spot in the Americas tourney last summer.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Both teams were missing key players. France didn't have Gobert, Fournier, Ajinca, etc.
> 
> Canada shouldn't have even been in a qualifying tournament tho. They had no excuse whatsoever to not clinch a spot in the Americas tourney last summer.


Pretty much. Embarrassing.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Seriously fuck wiggins and all the other players that bowed out. Our country has never done shit in basketball and when we finally get good players they all decide it's not worth it to them. Fuckers.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Trey Lyles has really improved his range. He might be one of the best pick and pop bigs next season. Jazz sure know how to draft their frontcourt players.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Through the eyes of a Warriors fan, Tim Duncan effectively embodied the San Antonio Spurs' utter domination of the Golden State Warriors for the better part of two entire decades. :lol

He also symbolized how classy of an organization the Spurs have been since the mid-1990s, though, and as exasperating as the Spurs' dominance of the Dubs was, year after year, they seemed to defy any and all impulses to hate the team. :lol 

Seeing Duncan leave in such a quiet, understated manner seems only fitting since that was how he was in all things, both on and off the court. 

Farewell, Tim Duncan! :woo 

:mj2


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753041042157416448
These super teams were created legally thought so what can he do??


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHx9WGEhEgT/


this motherfucker is gigantic. :sodone


make THE DREAM a reality, embiid. :mj2


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BHx9WGEhEgT/
> 
> 
> this motherfucker is gigantic. :sodone
> ...


"I'm the ROOKIE and the VET".- Joel Embiid.

He seems...happy with that, will he ever play?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753041042157416448
> These super teams were created legally thought so what can he do??


They're probably going to push for a franchise tag, which the players will not agree to.

Small market owners/fans throwing a tantrum every time a star leaves their team is always funny. Like god forbid a grown man decides he wants to change where he works, they act like he killed someone.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

NBA made minor tweaks to the Hack-A-Shaq rules:



> *Rules Changes Relating to Deliberate Away-From-The-Play Foul Rules*
> 
> *** The current rule for away-from-the-play fouls applicable to the last two minutes of the fourth period (and last two minutes of any overtime) – pursuant to which the fouled team is awarded one free throw and retains possession of the ball – will be extended to the last two minutes of each period.
> 
> ...


Glad they decided to do something about that.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SpeedStick said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753041042157416448
> These super teams were created legally thought so what can he do??


Did you know that the 1997-98 season when Bulls won their third consecutive title was the highest rated nba-finals (fact) as well as the season with the best overall tv-ratings (I believe).

Was the 90s Bulls not a super team?

Is Golden State or Cleveland or Knicks really any more of a super team than Miami was 3 years ago? IMO no.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I don't know what more can be done, with the current system, every top star is pretty much guaranteed to be with the franchise that drafted him at least 8 years. Everything is ok, people are overreacting with this KD shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> I don't know what more can be done, with the current system, every top star is pretty much guaranteed to be with the franchise that drafted him at least 8 years. Everything is ok, people are overreacting with this KD shit.


it's completely destroyed competitive balance and took the Warriors biggest western conference threat and turned them into nothing. No one is overreacting, I hope there's a lockout for a year just to stop warriors from getting a title. :toomanykobes


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Timberwolves signed Jordan Hill today. 2 years, $8 million.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> it's completely destroyed competitive balance and took the Warriors biggest western conference threat and turned them into nothing. No one is overreacting, I hope there's a lockout for a year just to stop warriors from getting a title. :toomanykobes


It took 3 very rare things for the Warriors to net Durant. First Curry exploded into MVP calibre player on a cheap contract signed due to his dodge ankles years ago. Warriors stumbling into the death lineup with Draymond Green (2nd round pick) that elevated them from good to elite. Third the explosion of cap space that allowed almost every team to have max level cap space. Barnes rejecting the Warriors extension offer last season gave the cap room to lure Durant while maintaining some roster depth too.

There was a half hearted effort from the league to smooth the cap space but nobody were really interested. Teams wanted to use the cap space to lure Durant, players union wanted the money without strings attached. Agents wanted the huge contracts teams have to hand out.

What more do you want to be done? Warriors lucked out on drafting 4 of their 4 starters and managed to tie three of them up to reasonable/undervalued contracts before the cap exploded. Barnes was their only concern but they replaced him with Durant. On the flip side, you have OKC who drafted 4 studs in Westbrook, Durant, Ibaka, Harden but had to let Harden go due to cap concerns, and lost Durant due to the cap explosion.

If Harden had stayed at OKC would competitive balance be an issue? A star player can only be allowed to leave to join a better team if his original team sucked?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Good lord, the Cavs historic comeback & performance in the Finals pretty much made everyone forget about Golden State & Steph Curry. :lol Cleveland dominated the ESPY's:

Best Male Athlete - LeBron James
Best Moment - Cavaliers Championship Win
Best Championship Performance - LeBron James (3rd time winning this)
Best Game - Cavs/Warriors Game 7
Best NBA Player - LeBron James
Best Coach/Manager - Tyronn Lue
Most Outstanding Team - Cleveland Cavaliers


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

A bunch of smaller signings lately:

Nets sign Anthony Bennett to a 2 year deal and Randy Foye to a 1 year deal. They also grabbed Luis Scola on a 1 year deal yesterday.

Hawks sign Jarrett Jack and Kris Humphries to 1 year deals.

Sasha Vujacic to the Knicks on a 1 year deal.

Anderson Varejao signs a 1 year deal to return to the Warriors.

Raymond Felton to the Clippers on a 1 year deal.

Terrence Jones to the Pelicans on a 1 year deal.

Manu Ginobli getting a nice raise in what will probably be his final run. Spurs gave him a new 1 year, $14 million contract. That's how you treat your own right there.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752573578415968256
> eh. Not a great fit.


It's an insanely good fit. He slots right into the Luis Scola role. I've been rooting for Sullinger to Toronto since like March. :lol

They just need to put him on the Skinny Kyle Lowry fitness plan.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

@DesolationRow 




*This was an interesting interview by Andre "I hate the name Iggy" Iguodala.*


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's an insanely good fit. He slots right into the Luis Scola role. I've been rooting for Sullinger to Toronto since like March. :lol
> 
> They just need to put him on the Skinny Kyle Lowry fitness plan.


Luis Scola wasn't a good fit with Jonas either. 

Lack of mobility. lack of lateral quickness. Can't attack the pick and roll. Can't close out. This is why the Celtics were forced to make him their centre. The Raptors have a centre. We needed a PF.

It's obviously a low risk signing and the options are thin at this point but this is not the type of player we needed.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

"I want to win a championship, but you've got to play great basketball to win a championship," Durant told Sina Sports. "Those guys were so close last year, so they're hungry this year to get back. I want to help them. I want to be the guy that takes them over the top.


:lmao

what a fucking ******, they already won a championship durant you bitch made cunt. you aint putting shit over the top, just going for the easy title. the least he could do is admit it.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



seabs said:


>


we don't need your :jetbad opinion, seabs.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:sexyhi


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> "I want to win a championship, but you've got to play great basketball to win a championship," Durant told Sina Sports. "Those guys were so close last year, so they're hungry this year to get back. I want to help them. I want to be the guy that takes them over the top.
> 
> 
> :lmao
> ...


he started his career in seattle, he grew up in Maryland, why does he have to be loyal to OKC?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



cablegeddon said:


> he started his career in seattle, he grew up in Maryland, why does he have to be loyal to OKC?


Has it ever really been about loyalty?

It's about him piggy backing onto a 73 win team who nearly repeated as champions and, oh by the way, they play in the west and were his main competition.

The reaction would be completely different if he went somewhere like Washington, Portland, or wherever the fuck else.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

but gs likely had the most money to offer him as bogut was traded and curry is on a small contract

was or por? why make it harder than it has to be


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



cablegeddon said:


> but gs likely had the most money to offer him as bogut was traded and curry is on a small contract
> 
> was or por? why make it harder than it has to be


okc had by far the most money to offer him, he didn't even get the max with the warriors.


it's also not about loyalty to the thunder, it's about straight up neglecting any sort of competitive spirit. he was one win away from the finals in OKC had HE, kevin durant, not played fucking awful in the last 3 games. according to Iggy, they were the best team in the playoffs and yet he abandoned them to get an easy one.


that's what it's about, he's a ****** because he lacks any sort of fire to fight for a championship. he doesn't want to earn one, he wants the easy ride.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Magic wouldn't be saying this if Durant went to the Lakers to play with Kobe and Pau


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Phil Jackson's plan to fix the NBA would make Steph Curry even better


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

there should be a 4 pt line, and a 5 pt line, and a 6 pt line, maybe the opposite end of the court corners can be 7 pt's


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Luis Scola wasn't a good fit with Jonas either.
> 
> Lack of mobility. lack of lateral quickness. Can't attack the pick and roll. Can't close out. This is why the Celtics were forced to make him their centre. The Raptors have a centre. We needed a PF.
> 
> It's obviously a low risk signing and the options are thin at this point but this is not the type of player we needed.


Sullinger is a power forward who has been miscast as a center lately, probably mostly due to his weight. So, it's not really an issue of addressing the wrong position. As much as they seem to intend to play a fair amount of Carroll at the 4 this year in small ball lineups, PF is still a position of relative need. Especially when you can get a quality player like Sullinger at a price well below what would be commensurate with his production.

Scola and Jonas were an awful fit, but that's largely because both are meh defenders (and Scola just turned 36). Sullinger has his issues, but he's significantly better defensively and on the boards than Luis Scola in 2016. If you can't play him alongside Jonas, he'll be a quality addition to the reserve unit.

The real issue is that they didn't find anyone to replace Biyombo. The market conditions weren't really ideal either way, but it's still going to hurt them significantly this year unless Jonas can turn in 82 games like the 12 he had in the playoffs. Poeltl was a good defender in college, but there's zero chance he'll be able to patrol the paint like Bismack did. Maybe Bebe will be ready to contribute full-time this year?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Thought about this earlier today.

http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/san-antonio-spurs-jason-kidd-nightmares-not-signing-071216

Probably some parallels to KD going to the Warriors there. I wonder if Kidd, who had finished runner-up in MVP voting a year prior, would've gotten dragged the way KD has. I remember the coverage at the time decently well, so I feel like the answer is no.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> Magic wouldn't be saying this if Durant went to the Lakers to play with Kobe and Pau


i thought dwight was a bitch and would shit on him while he was on the lakers. :mj


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> Thought about this earlier today.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/san-antonio-spurs-jason-kidd-nightmares-not-signing-071216
> 
> Probably some parallels to KD going to the Warriors there. I wonder if Kidd, who had finished runner-up in MVP voting a year prior, would've gotten dragged the way KD has. I remember the coverage at the time decently well, so I feel like the answer is no.


I love how a lot of these people are freaking out saying, "Durant going to the Warriors will ruin basketball, super-teams suck, etc." Guess what...it is working as people are talking about this. Not since LeBron came home have we really been talking about the Association as much as we have in an offseason. I guarantee that many people will be watching this play out this season, whether you want the Warriors to win or fall flat on their face. 

Plus, the idea of competitive balance being skewed now...every year in reality only a handful of teams really have a legitimate chance to win the championship. Last year, we narrowed the field at the start of the season to probably four teams. (Warriors, Cavs, Clippers, and Spurs...then the Thunder didn't really get mention until late in the year.) The start of next season will start with at least the Cavs and Warriors still in that camp, possibly the Spurs. Not much has really changed.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> i thought dwight was a bitch and would shit on him while he was on the lakers. :mj


wat

what about that whole "REPLACING SUPERSTARS WITH SUPERSTARS" spiel you always used to mark over? you didn't think dwight was a bitch until he left your team.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Mo money mo problems baby, NBA teams appear to be preparing for a lockout. Here’s what they want changed.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...ckout-heres-what-they-want-changed/?tid=sm_tw


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

#HardCap #NoMax, please.

Also, it would be fucking insane for players to surrender more than 50% of the BRI.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Knicks will be really good or really bad. There is no middle ground.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

"No, no, no life? Why should a dog, a horse, a rat have life/And thou no breath at all?"

He was the player to amass the NBA's first official quadruple-double, with the Chicago Bulls. My father has always considered him among the more underrated of the NBA's legends, as he battled against the likes of Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Walt Bellamy, Wilt Chamberlain, Bill Russell, Wes Unseld, Bob Lanier and many others. My dad's occasionally spoken of the herculean effort en route to 42 rebounds against the Detroit Pistons in the 1964-'65 season (only WILT and RUSSELL had games in which they produced more rebounds in NBA history). A seven-time NBA All-Star, Nate "the Great" Thurmond averaged precisely 15.0 points and 15.0 rebounds per game for his entire; 17.4 points and 16.9 rebounds per game with the WARRIORS! As the local sports news reporter noted moments ago, Abdul-Jabbar referred to Thurmond as the greatest, most tenacious defender he ever faced. 

He was at Warriors games as often as I was, living in San Francisco and dispensing sage advice to many young Warriors players at practices, which he also attended with great frequency. 

Met him in November 2009 and it was an honor to shake his hand. Bumping into him again in February 2014, found myself uncharacteristically asking for an autograph, just for my dad. A kinder soul you could not find.

RIP, Nate "the Great"...


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'm just now catching up with a lot of the Summer League, been working quite a bit so I'm thankful for having a DVR, haha. I can't overstate the fact that Ben Simmons is going to excel as a point guard in the same way Magic Johnson did...and that's *not* saying at a similar magnitude, but simply that the position fits him well for an oversized player, and he'll take advantage of that.

I'm pretty happy with Brandon Ingram's play so far, but the guy that I'm excited to watch develop is Ivaca Zubac. His ceiling is higher than I initially pictured, and he seems to have a high offensive and defensive IQ for his age. He's showing flashes of a lotto pick.

Thing is, I have to keep in mind that it's the SL.

A bit OT...I hadn't purchased basketball cards in 12 years or so, and just for the hell of it, I decided to buy a hobby box of cards yesterday. First pack out of the box, I get this:










I also have three packs of 86-87 Fleer, unopened, for those of you who are/were avid card collectors. I may or may not open them...realizing how much they are worth, but also the fact that there could be a Jordan RC. Yikes.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



BruiserKC said:


> I love how a lot of these people are freaking out saying, "Durant going to the Warriors will ruin basketball, super-teams suck, etc." Guess what...it is working as people are talking about this. Not since LeBron came home have we really been talking about the Association as much as we have in an offseason. I guarantee that many people will be watching this play out this season, whether you want the Warriors to win or fall flat on their face.
> 
> Plus, the idea of competitive balance being skewed now...every year in reality only a handful of teams really have a legitimate chance to win the championship. Last year, we narrowed the field at the start of the season to probably four teams. (Warriors, Cavs, Clippers, and Spurs...then the Thunder didn't really get mention until late in the year.) The start of next season will start with at least the Cavs and Warriors still in that camp, possibly the Spurs. Not much has really changed.


Clippers weren't really mentioned, though the Rockets were strongly considered. No one remembers? They were one of the favorites for the top seed in the west last summer.



RetepAdam. said:


> Thought about this earlier today.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/san-antonio-spurs-jason-kidd-nightmares-not-signing-071216
> 
> Probably some parallels to KD going to the Warriors there. I wonder if Kidd, who had finished runner-up in MVP voting a year prior, would've gotten dragged the way KD has. I remember the coverage at the time decently well, so I feel like the answer is no.


Wow, this is so similar, it would have been great to see that team with Duncan & Kidd, what a combo they could have been.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

durant's move is not similar to anyone else in history because the reason his team failed to win was very much his own fault. he failed to deliver or closed out and then jumped in joining them like the bitch made ****** he is.

@champ


why would i be bitter? i have no problem with the rebuild nor our core and we'll bounce back and win a championship long before your raptors do. lakers have had amazing success in my life, i ain't got any problems with a down period. :toomanykobes



also zubac's display in summer league made me happy that he can potentially take over for mozgov in about 2 years time. nance showing some range on his jumpers also means randle could become expendable if he doesn't grow much as a player this year.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

if you win a title before the raptors it'll only be b/c the league wants you to, just like they wanted you to beat the kings :toomanykobes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

If the Hornets win a title of any kind then I will have lived!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Looks like the Celtics are out of the running for Blake Griffin. Serious questions still regarding his health and if he returned too soon from his injury, plus the whole idea of sucker punching a team employee half his size as well. At the same time, I know Ainge doesn't want to break up what they have now but he might have to if this is the year he wants to put Boston in contention for the East. 



DesolationRow said:


> "No, no, no life? Why should a dog, a horse, a rat have life/And thou no breath at all?"
> 
> He was the player to amass the NBA's first official quadruple-double, with the Chicago Bulls. My father has always considered him among the more underrated of the NBA's legends, as he battled against the likes of Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Walt Bellamy, Wilt Chamberlain, Bill Russell, Wes Unseld, Bob Lanier and many others. My dad's occasionally spoken of the herculean effort en route to 42 rebounds against the Detroit Pistons in the 1964-'65 season (only WILT and RUSSELL had games in which they produced more rebounds in NBA history). A seven-time NBA All-Star, Nate "the Great" Thurmond averaged precisely 15.0 points and 15.0 rebounds per game for his entire; 17.4 points and 16.9 rebounds per game with the WARRIORS! As the local sports news reporter noted moments ago, Abdul-Jabbar referred to Thurmond as the greatest, most tenacious defender he ever faced.
> 
> ...


Great player, one of the best never to win a title. The sad irony is that when he was in the parade last year when the Warriors won the title he had been traded to the Bulls during the '74-75 offseason. Then, they won the championship that next season. 





Fighter Daron said:


> Clippers weren't really mentioned, though the Rockets were strongly considered. No one remembers? They were one of the favorites for the top seed in the west last summer.


There was some mention of the Clippers, provided everyone stayed healthy. Not as much run as Houston, the Spurs, and the Warriors obviously got, but there were still some rumblings.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Showtime said:


> why would i be bitter? i have no problem with the rebuild nor our core and we'll bounce back and win a championship long before your raptors do..


You could do have a 100 year drought and still accomplish this. Are we suppose to pretend this is an accomplishment worth speaking about when it happens?



RetepAdam. said:


> Sullinger is a power forward who has been miscast as a center lately, probably mostly due to his weight. So, it's not really an issue of addressing the wrong position. As much as they seem to intend to play a fair amount of Carroll at the 4 this year in small ball lineups, PF is still a position of relative need. Especially when you can get a quality player like Sullinger at a price well below what would be commensurate with his production.
> 
> Scola and Jonas were an awful fit, but that's largely because both are meh defenders (and Scola just turned 36). Sullinger has his issues, but he's significantly better defensively and on the boards than Luis Scola in 2016. If you can't play him alongside Jonas, he'll be a quality addition to the reserve unit.
> 
> The real issue is that they didn't find anyone to replace Biyombo. The market conditions weren't really ideal either way, but it's still going to hurt them significantly this year unless Jonas can turn in 82 games like the 12 he had in the playoffs. Poeltl was a good defender in college, but there's zero chance he'll be able to patrol the paint like Bismack did. Maybe Bebe will be ready to contribute full-time this year?


He can't guard skilled power forwards though which you most definitely will have to if you're going to go anywhere in the playoffs. Going to the second unit could be even worse as they generally run a less structured offense with a lot more pick and roll. He's better than Scola but he's a very similar type player. 

The only good thing about this signing is it's immensely affordable and it's only a one year contract. When it doesn't work out he can just sit on the bench and they just don't offer him a new contract.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Hey, where is @Magic , I haven't seen him anywhere since the finals started, I'd love to know his take on the Lakers right now. I'm pumped tbh, they may not win more than 25 games, but I wanna see every single one of them, the core of Russell, Clarkson, Ingram, Nance and Randle is so intriguing to me.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Hey, where is @Magic , I haven't seen him anywhere since the finals started, I'd love to know his take on the Lakers right now. I'm pumped tbh, they may not win more than 25 games, but I wanna see every single one of them, the core of Russell, Clarkson, Ingram, Nance and Randle is so intriguing to me.


lol wut?
@Showtime aka :udfk is Magic. He's here all the time.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> lol wut?
> 
> @Showtime aka :udfk is Magic. He's here all the time.


I lost track of people when they change their nicknames :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> Hey, where is @Magic , I haven't seen him anywhere since the finals started, I'd love to know his take on the Lakers right now. I'm pumped tbh, they may not win more than 25 games, but I wanna see every single one of them, the core of Russell, Clarkson, Ingram, Nance and Randle is so intriguing to me.


I like the core aside from Randle who I don't see as a good fit right now. Nance isn't more talented than him, but he plays better defense and has added range to his jump shot. Randle really has to diversify his game if he wants to keep starting because as of now he's really just a good rebounder that can take it coast to cast but lacks vision to find other open teammates and lacks any ability to consistently hit jumpers, which is what poor defending forwards always need.


It wouldn't be so bad if he just came off the bench. I think Clarkson is a future sixth man as well, but judging by some of the videos of him I've seen online he seems to have worked on his offensive game a lot so I'm intrigued if he can become a knockdown shooter along with Russell. 

Ingram has superstar potential imo, just needs to add size. He has good defensive instincts, his jumper is smooth with a high release making it hard for defenders to guard it much like Durant, and he's a mature kid given his age.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I think Randle has a very good NBA player inside him, last season he averaged a double-double coming out of the bench for a good part of the season, he can handle, he can rim-run, he can finish (with craftiness) and he's an excellent rebounder. He was basically a rookie last season, so if he can keep track in D with stretch fours and can make the midrange shot, I think he's a great fit alongside this young core.

Two other prospects I'm really interested in are Zubac and Anthony Brown, he prior is a dude with size, good defensive instincts and the abbility to score, I don't see any flaws on his game really (having in mind that he's 19) and Brown seems a capable three point shooter, with the handle and the effort on D to be a starter someday.


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Randle is a question mark for this team because most feel he's not going to fit in. Walton's offense will work for him. He will need adjustments, but Russell will also have to adjust his game for Clarkson going down the stretch, and Clarkson for Ingram. That's why it's called rebuilding.

Of course, Randle has the biggest adjustment, but he's capable of making it happen.

Nance will learn a lot from Luol Deng. I wasn't happy with the money/terms we gave him, but I doubt very many were happy with any contracts this offseason. While we won't get a prime Deng, he will make Nance a better player down the road. Defensively, Randle can learn a thing or two from Deng as well.

Someone covering the Lakers wrote a bit about the triangle being implemented into Walton's offense...not heavily, but occasionally. We'll see. As it stands, we don't have five able-bodied passers on the floor at any point, and with such a young squad, it would be devastating for us to try and learn one of the more complicated offenses this league has seen. With that said, it's also not an offense built for the pros. Historically, you're looking at really only three teams that have been able to accomplish anything with it...and that's Jordan/Pip/Phil, Kobe/Shaq/Phil and Kobe/Gasol/Phil. That's it.

If we decide to add triangle properties to our offense, we would be no better than the post-Jordan Bulls, who attempted it with a young Ron Artest as their point-forward.

The one thing people aren't talking about? Our defensive strategy. Today, we have defensive weaknesses everywhere. We lack perimeter defense. We lack interior defense. Our help D will be iffy. Transition defense will depend on Nance and Ingram's hustle to get back, and if Ingram is our go-to on offense, he's got more floor to cover. Will we funnel to Mozgov baseline, or paint? With Zubac in, how to we defend the screens of a team like the Warriors?

We have a lot to work on. We just need to toss around 3-5 of our five-man units, watch player tendencies, and figure out the best product on the floor that may not necessarily max out our offense at all times, but does provide us with multiple defensive sets that put us in positions to steal games down the stretch, because sometimes, that's how rebuilding teams have to play.

We should be fun to watch. It doesn't beat winning championships, but what does?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Anyone seen that Red Viper dude around lately?

I want to talk shit about how the Lakers losing in the first round of the Summer League tournament just shows that their young stars lack the HEART to ever win an NBA championship. :kobe3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Undefeated SummerBulls :mark:

Bobby P :mark:

Jeri G :mark:

Denzy V :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

These are trash-ass video angles, but eh, what the hell. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755232092397576193

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755232609215447040

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755236137195548672


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Durant looked sweet tonight against China. Klay did his usual shooting, Draymond didn't do much, Boogie was okay, Derozan got on fire in the 4th while Kyrie continues to show his mad handles. Tuesday night, Team USA faces China again but in Oracle Arena where the Warriors fans get their first look at Durant, Klay and Draymond playing together.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Dion Waiters to the Heat. 1 year, $2.9 million.

CJ McCollum with a MONSTER expension from Portland. 4 years, $106 million. Talk about a pay raise.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Undrafted Kent Bazemore just got 4 years 70m. 4th pick in the same draft Dion waiters got 2.9m 1 year?

:booklel


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

waiters must've had the same agent biyombo had last year.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Someone told me that Hassan Whiteside wasn't a top 10 Centre in the league. I showed him this:








*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Deus Ex Machina said:


> *Someone told me that Hassan Whiteside wasn't a top 10 Centre in the league. I showed him this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PER is a mediocre all-in-one metric that tends to oversimplify offensive contributions and completely disregard the defensive end outside of blocks (which Blancoté has a lot of) and steals.

That having been said, I'd be hard-pressed to argue against him as a Top 10 center. Don't think I'd be able to give him Top 5, but Top 10? Sure.

EDIT — You probably buried the lede a bit by sorting by PER since the better argument might have just been highlighting the fact that only 13 players have ever posted a season wherein they averaged a double-double and 3+ blocks per game, as Mr. Whiteside did this season. In any event, the case for Whiteside is largely statistical as he's one of those players who has a complicated relationship between statistical output and how much he's actually helping his team.



Corey said:


> Dion Waiters to the Heat. 1 year, $2.9 million.
> 
> CJ McCollum with a MONSTER expension from Portland. 4 years, $106 million. Talk about a pay raise.


Who needs Dwyane Wade when you have Kobe Wade, which is Waiters's self-appointed nickname no I am not making this up go look it up right now.

Also, McCollum's deal ultimately works out to basically the rookie-scale max under the next cap based on current projections, so it's a pretty fair deal all around.

-------
In other news, Amar'e Stoudemire retired.


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> PER is a mediocre all-in-one metric that tends to oversimplify offensive contributions and completely disregard the defensive end outside of blocks (which Blancoté has a lot of) and steals.
> 
> That having been said, I'd be hard-pressed to argue against him as a Top 10 center. Don't think I'd be able to give him Top 5, but Top 10? Sure.
> 
> ...


*The sorting by PER was just arbitrary (when doing that kind of list, it automatically sorts it like that), my focus was on the rarity of his accomplishment.

Amare retiring reminds me of how much those SOL Suns should have done.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

After one championship winning season in Cleveland, Sasha Kaun is retiring from the NBA. :lol

Portland gives out more money as they agree to a 4 year, $40 million extension with Moe Harkless.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> After one championship winning season in Cleveland, Sasha Kaun is retiring from the NBA. :lol
> 
> Portland gives out more money as they agree to a 4 year, $40 million extension with Moe Harkless.


In Kaun's last two seasons of American basketball, he won an NCAA championship at Kansas and an NBA championship with the Cavs. :lol

Harkless deal is pretty low risk, high reward for Portland.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Since ESPN has put out their predictions, and because the thread hasn't been as active lately due to news slowing down, I guess I'll post my predictions

East
1. Cleveland
2. Toronto
3. Boston
4. Detroit
5. Indiana
6. Charlotte
7. Atlanta
8. Chicago
9. New York
10. Milwaukee
11. Washington
12. Orlando
13. Miami
14. Philly
15. Brooklyn

West
1. Golden State
2. San Antonio
3. LA Clippers
4. Memphis
5. Utah
6. Portland
7. Oklahoma City
8. Minnesota
9. Dallas
10. Houston
11. New Orleans
12. Denver
13. Phoenix
14. Sacramento
15. LA Lakers

MVP: LeBron James
DPOY: Rudy Gobert
ROY: Ben Simmons
6MOY: Stanley Johnson
MIP: Giannis Antetokounmpo (Honestly no one stood out to me, so this is the safe pick)
COY: Brad Stevens
EOY: Bob Myers


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

embiid>simmons


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Chicago over New York? Why?


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I would try that:

West 
1. Warriors
2. Spurs
3. Clippers
4. Dallas
5. Portland
6. Memphis
7. Oklahoma
8. Utah

9. Minnesota
10. Houston
11. New Orleans
12. Lakers
13. Sacramento
14. Denver
15. Phoenix


East 
1. Cleveland
2. Boston
3. Toronto
4. Indiana
5. Atlanta
6. Detroit
7. Washington
8. New York

9. Orlando
10. Charlotte
11. Milwakee
12. Chicago
13. Miami
14. Philadelphia
15. Brooklyn


MVP: Kevin Durant
DPTY: Al Horford
ROY: Ben Simmons
6MOY: Zach LaVine
MIP: Harrison Barnes
COY: Brad Stevens
EOY: Bob Myers


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



RetepAdam. said:


> In Kaun's last two seasons of American basketball, he won an NCAA championship at Kansas and an NBA championship with the Cavs. :lol
> 
> Harkless deal is pretty low risk, high reward for Portland.


Who the fuck is Sasha Kaun?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> I would try that:
> 
> West
> 1. Warriors
> ...


Damn, do Bogut and Barnes really help that team _that_ much?

No one feelin Russ for MVP if he stays in OKC?


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Damn, do Bogut and Barnes really help that team _that_ much?
> 
> No one feelin Russ for MVP if he stays in OKC?


Well he also picked Barnes to win MIP so it seems he does.

I don't see Westbrook winning MVP unless OKC manages to be a home court team which doesn't seem likely. Too many great players of great teams.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Damn, do Bogut and Barnes really help that team _that_ much?
> 
> No one feelin Russ for MVP if he stays in OKC?


Well, if Bogut can stay on the court, Nowitzki, Barnes, Matthews and Deron...I think that's a real team. I also think Barnes is ready to make the leap.

I can't see an MVP finishing 7th or 8th and averaging 5 turnovers per game, because that's what WB is going to do next season with a 70% of usage rate :lol


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> I also think Barnes is ready to make the leap.


what's this sentiment based on? i'd say gl with that considering he couldn't even hit wide open jumpers without any pressure to deal with in oakland.



Notorious said:


> East
> 1. Cleveland
> 2. Toronto


you have blossomed before my very eyes.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> West
> 1. Warriors
> 2. Spurs
> 3. Clippers
> ...


I think you accidentally got Utah and Dallas mixed up.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Champ said:


> what's this sentiment based on? i'd say gl with that considering he couldn't even hit wide open jumpers without any pressure to deal with in oakland.


I didn't say he would be something like a clutch god, but I can see averaging 15pts/5reb/37%3pt easily.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

David Lee to the Spurs on a 2 year deal.










Boston all day, every day.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

y'all fuckers gonna be hiding when ORLANDO steals that 8th seed


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> David Lee to the Spurs on a 2 year deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Warriors big three has potential to be the best out of them all and then you realize they also have Klay...

:sodone


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> embiid>simmons


I forgot about Embiid, but even then he'll probably be on some type of minutes limit.



Corey said:


> No one feelin Russ for MVP if he stays in OKC?


Russ will have the numbers, but he more than likely won't have the wins to stand a real shot at winning it.



Fighter Daron said:


> I didn't say he would be something like a clutch god, but I can see averaging 15pts/5reb/37%3pt easily.


He's replacing Chandler Parsons and that's basically what he averaged in Dallas and they never finished higher than a 6 seed, so I have trouble believing Barnes will vault them into being a homecourt team with those numbers.



cablegeddon said:


> Chicago over New York? Why?


I went back and forth about it, contemplated just putting them as a tie but I felt like that would be a copout. Ultimately though, I view them on the same level. Both fringe playoff teams that seem very boom or bust.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Russ will probably put up MVP-caliber numbers, but it's worth noting that only Kareem and Moses have won MVP on a team that was a 5-seed or lower.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Dubs inviting Javale to camp


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Charlotte may try to trade for Rudy Gay. It doesn't make any sense to me and they just paid Marvin Williams. Gay is a disaster anyway.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



CAMVP said:


> Charlotte may try to trade for Rudy Gay. It doesn't make any sense to me and they just paid Marvin Williams. Gay is a disaster anyway.


Seen no reports suggesting Charlotte actually has any interest in trading for Rudy Gay. Just a few people here and there saying "Rudy Gay's on the block? Charlotte should try to trade for him!"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

@AryaDark @Headliner @Notorious @RetepAdam. @scrilla @Showtime


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759418001804267520


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

jimmy butler is the country fan, :lmao @ him making everyone else listen to it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

http://www.foxsports.com/nba/story/...oting-contest-jordan-doesn-t-miss-once-073016


> "His Airness" has never been one to turn down a challenge.
> 
> At Michael Jordan's Flight School camp this week, Clippers point guard Chris Paul challenged the all-time great to a wager — if he missed three shots, every camper in attendance would receive free sneakers courtesy of Jordan. Paul tried everything in his power to get MJ to miss, getting the kids to pound the floor and scream at the top of their lungs, rolling a ball at Jordan's feet during a shot, even covering Michael's eyes during another ...
> 
> Guess what happened? He made every single one.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/759444357216776192


> That gym got quiet AWFULLY quick, just like every arena the Bulls played in during MJ's tenure with the franchise.
> 
> The greatest there was, the greatest there is, the greatest there will ever be ... Michael Jordan wins again.


*:mj is STILL the GOAT at age 53. He won't even job for the kids :mj4*


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> He's replacing Chandler Parsons and that's basically what he averaged in Dallas and they never finished higher than a 6 seed, so I have trouble believing Barnes will vault them into being a homecourt team with those numbers.


He's a much better defender (both on the block and the perimeter) and can actually be on the floor. Also, I said those numbers as a minimum, if he collects 18pts/7rbs/40%3pt, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Fighter Daron said:


> He's a much better defender (both on the block and the perimeter) and can actually be on the floor. Also, I said those numbers as a minimum, if he collects 18pts/7rbs/40%3pt, I wouldn't be surprised.


Barnes's defense isn't anything special. Only real advantage he has over Parsons is that he's more durable.

I expect Barnes to average around 15/6 shooting 44% from the field and about 38% from 3. Dallas competes for one of the lower seeds just like they did the last 3 seasons.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Barnes's defense isn't anything special. Only real advantage he has over Parsons is that he's more durable.
> 
> I expect Barnes to average around 15/6 shooting 44% from the field and about 38% from 3. Dallas competes for one of the lower seeds just like they did the last 3 seasons.


I think he's a great post defender for a 3, and Parsons has been pretty terrible on the perimeter. And I think Dallas will be better because other top teams will be worse(Thunder, Rockets) and they have their best team since the championship season easily. They still have one of the top 5 coaches in the league too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*








*Not sure which is more







worthy: Draymond posting his dick on snapchat, or Amare playing in the Middle East.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/17186272/draymond-green-golden-state-warriors-apologizes-picture-penis

Green stay bringing the fuckery.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



> NBA’s Dahntay Jones Loses Entire Sneaker Collection To Storage Auction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn son


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Honestly a huge surprise to me.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761059439591821317


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> Honestly a huge surprise to me.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/761059439591821317


*I came to post that exact same thing:









Well, so much for him going to the Lakers for the bigger market. This only makes sense for the money, and the potential to put up some ridiculous Oscar-esque numbers this year. His team was completely dismantled during the off season.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Eh, he's just going for that 10 year vet gorilla max contract from the Lakers


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Is there an end date for signing players in the NBA? Or can you sign free agents or trade players all season?*


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Not sure which is more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stoudemeyer


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



just1988 said:


> *Is there an end date for signing players in the NBA? Or can you sign free agents or trade players all season?*


The NBA has a trade deadline. It's February 18th or 19th, one of the two. No timeline on signing free agents. There's probably a date where you can't sign your own players to an extension, but I'm not aware of it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Here's the Westbrook contract extension press conference:





W/First Take commentary: *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

westbrook is literally everything durant aint: an inspiration, loyal, a fierce competitor, trustworthy, honourable, and the list could go on and on 



durant, the biggest bitch in the league. westbrook, the biggest competitor in the league. :mj2


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> westbrook is literally everything durant aint: an inspiration, loyal, a fierce competitor, trustworthy, honourable, and the list could go on and on
> 
> 
> 
> durant, the biggest bitch in the league. westbrook, the biggest competitor in the league. :mj2


Jeeeeezzzz

Durant had 1 viable option and that was to stay in OKC. Maybe hes sick of the city and/or westbrook. Hes not the devil.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



cablegeddon said:


> Jeeeeezzzz
> 
> Durant had 1 viable option and that was to stay in OKC. Maybe hes sick of the city and/or westbrook. Hes not the devil.


he could have gone anywhere, but going to the warriors makes exactly what i described as. and he sure as hell ain't the devil, id hope the devil isn't that big of a pussy, otherwise people really wouldn't have to fear going to hell. :mj


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Showtime said:


> he could have gone anywhere, but going to the warriors makes exactly what i described as. and he sure as hell ain't the devil, id hope the devil isn't that big of a pussy, otherwise people really wouldn't have to fear going to hell. :mj


F anywhere

Seemingly 2 competitive teams could afford him.

POR or WAS are not going to the finals.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I think it would be absolutely hilarious & fantastic if Russ wins a title with OKC before Durant gets one with Golden State or in general.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



cablegeddon said:


> F anywhere
> 
> Seemingly 2 competitive teams could afford him.
> 
> POR or WAS are not going to the finals.


Portland with a lineup of Lillard, McCollum, Durant, and whoever, sure sounds like a title contender to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

http://www.cbssports.com/olympics/n...sa-vs-china-in-olympics-start-time-tv-stream/
*
USA vs. China starts at 6 PM EST.*










> After five exhibition games on its home soil, Team USA is ready to play games that actually matter. On Saturday, Kevin Durant, Carmelo Anthony and company will face China at the 2016 Olympic Games in Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> Team USA played China twice in pre-Olympic tune-ups. In the first meeting, the Americans won 106-57. In the second, they won 107-57. If the final score is 108-57 this time, that would be super weird.
> 
> ...





> If you're tuning into this game on the weekend, it's not because you want to see great competition. It's because you want to see some of the greatest players in the world put up a crazy amount of points and do so in style.
> 
> Team USA won their five exhibition games by a total of 225 points. In one game, DeMar DeRozan tried to do a 360 dunk on somebody. There is no reason to expect this game to be much different.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

If the rest of the world grouped their best players to go against Team USA, how big would they lose by? I tried combing through the rosters, but many of these teams don't have very good guard players. There's actually a few decent big men (Gasol, Jonas, Gobert) but other than Tony Parker (who's not what he once was) it's pretty barren. Patty Mills? Delly? Calderon?

USA should roll and they don't even have their two best players here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*China loses by 57 :mj4.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Perfect Poster said:


> If the rest of the world grouped their best players to go against Team USA, how big would they lose by? I tried combing through the rosters, but many of these teams don't have very good guard players. There's actually a few decent big men (Gasol, Jonas, Gobert) but other than Tony Parker (who's not what he once was) it's pretty barren. Patty Mills? Delly? Calderon?
> 
> USA should roll and they don't even have their two best players here.


Are you talking international players in general or just the ones in the Olympics? International players in general could give them a run, but the ones in the Olympics probably still lose but it wouldn't be a massive lop-sided blowout like you saw with China yesterday.

The international pool in general is deeper than ever, but the problem is that the players are all scattered, that's why America still dominates. Even with the younger players.

Towns plays for Dominican Republic, Wiggins with Canada, Giannis with Greece, Gobert with France, Porzingis with Latvia, Simmons with Australia, Embiid with Cameroon, Schroder with Germany, Jokic with Serbia

Croatia is probably the best shot if Saric, Hezonja, Bender, Zizic pan out.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I was talking of just the guys actually in the olympics, so not Canada, DR, etc. who didn't qualify.

If you did include those guys and actually had a full USA (so Lebron, Steph, etc. all there) it could be interesting.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> David Lee to the Spurs on a 2 year deal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can we even call that a big three for GS? They have more like a big four at this point. And honestly, Boston's big three was great and all but they had a great supporting cast surrounding them. Miami's big three was incredible.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Eastern Conference*

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Boston Celtics
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Indiana Pacers
5. Detroit Pistons
6. Charlotte Hornets
7. Milwaukee Bucks
8. Orlando Magic

*Western Conference*

1. Golden State Warriors
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. Utah Jazz
5. Portland Trailblazers
6. Minnesota Timberwolves
7. Oklahoma City Thunder
8. Memphis Grizzlies

*MVP:* Kawhi Leonard
*DPOY:* Kawhi Leonard
*6MOY:* Brandon Knight
*COTY:* Brad Stevens
*MIP:* Giannis Antetokounmpo
*ROTY:* Kris Dunn
*Breakout Players:* Dennis Schroder, Aaron Gordon, and Trey Lyles.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






*High praise from the great one.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Was hoping Venezuela could give us a full game scare :/


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

LeBron back. 3 years, $100 million. Per Windhorst.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Schedule is out, some of the marquee dates:

October 25th (Opening night, TNT) - Knicks at Cavs, Spurs at Warriors
October 26th (ESPN) - Sixers at Thunder, Rockets at Lakers
October 27th (TNT) - Celtics at Bulls, Clippers at Blazers
October 28th (ESPN) - Cavs at Raptors, Warriors at Pelicans
Christmas - Celtics at Knicks, Warriors at Cavs, Bulls at Spurs, Wolves at Thunder, Clippers at Lakers
MLK Day - Hawks at Knicks (NBATV), Pacers at Pelicans (NBATV), Cavs at Warriors (TNT), Thunder at Clippers (TNT)

Durant returns to OKC on February 11th, which will be the first ABC Saturday night game
Rose & Noah return to Chicago on November 4th
Wade returns to Miami on November 10th


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

@DesolationRow

*How petty is Ray Allen wanting to return only to stop Curry from breaking his 3 point record?* :lmao


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Schedule is out, some of the marquee dates:
> 
> October 25th (Opening night, TNT) - Knicks at Cavs, Spurs at Warriors
> *October 26th (ESPN) - Sixers at Thunder,* Rockets at Lakers
> ...


Ben Simmons hype is real, cause that is the only reason the 76ers got that nationally televised game. And not liking most of the Christmas day games, could of been set up better. Only Cavs vs. Warriors have my interest. However the NFL has games on sundays this year on Christmas since its on a sunday this year so that might be why for the weak schedule this year for NBA games on Christmas.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

sounds like ray allen got something the warriors don't: competitive spirit :mj



fuck ben simmons hype, EMBIID hype is what it's about.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Dario Saric breh

Saric and Simmons passing it all over the place from the front court :sodone


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

As a Philadelphia resident I will be checking the game out regardless.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'm only watching the Sixers this year if T.J. McConnell is starting again. So that means not at all.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Thunder should play this song during KD's entrance on Feb. 11th.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:kobe7 You all ain't going to be saying fuck KD when he leaves after 1 year


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

If KD finally wins a title, then it's an asterisk by how he went about it. If he fails and leaves the next year, then the scrutiny will be worse. No way he'll ultimately wins at the end :draper2

At first I cared, but since the Spurs got Pau ( looking like he's not slowing down one bit ), don't really give a fuck. I can't will till Kawhi shuts him down too. I just want some hoops.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

If he wins a title, he wins a title. You can put all the fairytale asterisks in the world on it, but once he gets that hardware in the form of a ring, he has won. You don't have to like how he did it, but if he does it, he does it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

there's no asterick, but he's definitely the biggest bitch in the league. it'll definitely impact his final legacy too.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I see KD getting a few rings with the Warriors. They may not win in year one but they will win atleast 3 titles together in my opinion.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Tell me y'all saw this*









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764906217449877504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764901424518008833


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> *How petty is Ray Allen wanting to return only to stop Curry from breaking his 3 point record?* :lmao


:lol :done :woo :woo :woo

:klay going OFF! :banderas

:lmao Kyrie Irving... :done


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

At this point, Uncle Drew can sleep with my mother and I wouldn't even be mad at him.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



The Absolute said:


> At this point, Uncle Drew can sleep with my mother and I wouldn't even be mad at him.


Right. Especially if he gives me money.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Think this is around the time position rankings are posted. Or maybe it's too early. Ah fuck it...

*PG:* Westbrook - Curry - Paul - Wall - Lillard

*SG:* Harden - Butler - Thompson - Batum - DeRozan
*
SF:* Leonard - James - Durant - George - Antetokounmpo

*PF:* Davis - Draymond - Griffin - Millsap - Aldridge

*C:* Cousins - Towns - Horford - M. Gasol - Whiteside


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






Very fascinating stuff regarding Durant. 

His quote can be viewed in multiple ways:

-Is he being doubtful?

-Is he motivated enough?

-Is he being strategic/resorting to mind games? 

-Or perhaps maybe he isn't motivated enough?

-Is he attempting to create his own path and legacy in order to become not like everyone else?

-Is his determination overall just that much different (but in his own mind) that effective? 

-Despite his performances and overall achievements up til now, does he still view himself as an underdog?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

That mindset is probably exactly why he was shit down the stretch of the Western Conference Finals and they blew a 3-1 lead. Just throwin up shots from anywhere.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Pau Gasol and Bojan Bogdanovic pretty much dominated the Olympics.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*








:mj4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> :mj4


Kawhi Leonard still uses coupons for hot wings. It's hard out here :mj2

Speaking of Kawhi, LeBron fully put him over yesterday as one of the best. I hope the MVP voting isn't biased towards him this year. Kawhi should win it for sure.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:mark: :klay and :dray bringing home those GOLD MEDALS! :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Kawhi Leonard still uses coupons for hot wings. It's hard out here :mj2
> 
> Speaking of Kawhi, LeBron fully put him over yesterday as one of the best. I hope the MVP voting isn't biased towards him this year. *Kawhi should win it for sure.*


So without one basketball bounced in the 2016-17 season, you are saying Kawhi Leonard should win it for sure?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :klay and :dray bringing home those GOLD MEDALS! :mark:


You missed someone :durant


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

It's Kobe's birthday. :salute


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Stax Classic said:


> You missed someone :durant


Durant or Thompson or DeAndre Jordan for MVP in the olympics


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






Happy :kobe4 day peeps.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Dwayne Wade's cousin has unfortunately died in one of eighteen senseless shootings in Chicago yesterday: *http://abcnews.go.com/US/dwyane-wades-cousin-fatally-shot-pushing-baby-stroller/story?id=41683176


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769350076162383872


> Nykea Aldridge, 32, was pushing a baby in a stroller in the Parkway Gardens neighborhood after leaving the Dulles School of Excellence at around 3:30 p.m. when two men opened fire at another man, according to ABC-owned station WLS.
> 
> Aldridge was caught in the crossfire and hit in the head and arm, WLS reported. She was taken to Chicago's John H. Stroger Jr. Hospital of Cook County where she was pronounced dead.
> 
> ...


*
Here's yesterday's special Chicago murder rate edition of First Take:*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

KANGZ signed Ty Lawson to a 1-year deal because of course they did.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






Looks like Mr. Two Time MVP is about to join Durant in this exciting 'proving-everyone-wrong'-journey. :curry2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Giannis is joining the $100 million club :woo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Khris Middleton has suffered a torn hamstring. Some are estimating that he'll be out for 6 months.

Unless Giannis & Jabari both have huge seasons, this will probably end their playoff hopes before they start


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Khris Middleton has suffered a torn hamstring. Some are estimating that he'll be out for 6 months.
> 
> Unless Giannis & Jabari both have huge seasons, this will probably end their playoff hopes before they start


At least Cash has an excuse now.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Khris Middleton has suffered a torn hamstring. Some are estimating that he'll be out for 6 months.
> 
> Unless Giannis & Jabari both have huge seasons, this will probably end their playoff hopes before they start


Cavs coming out of the east again this season anyways so doesn't matter what the rest of the conference does.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Rockets have traded Michael Beasley to the Bucks for Tyler Ennis.

So yeah.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> The Rockets have traded Michael Beasley to the Bucks for Tyler Ennis.
> 
> So yeah.


Its crazy how far they have fallen in short time. Just two seasons ago they was contenders in the west, now pretenders.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The Big Ticket and the Big Fundamental gonna be an outstanding HoF class.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*










Definition of intensity,


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

One of the greatest players ever and redefined the power forward position.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Pat Riley: "Chris Bosh's Heat career is probably over"

Damn, this team is winning less than 30 games.

Also, Paul Pierce announced this upcoming season will be his last.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Such a relief that all of this Derrick Rose stuff is another team's problem :trips8

Don't fancy his chances going up against lawyers in court, the guy is such a legit moron that he'll probably incriminate himself even if he is innocent


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Media day :woo

5 days until the preseason starts :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DA said:


> Such a relief that all of this Derrick Rose stuff is another team's problem :trips8
> 
> Don't fancy his chances going up against lawyers in court, the guy is such a legit moron that he'll probably incriminate himself even if he is innocent


Might be 1 of the reasons the Bulls traded him, so they wouldn't have to deal with this shit. Good call imo.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> Media day :woo
> 
> 5 days until the preseason starts :woo


I'll be more excited when the regular season starts. Warriors vs. Cavs 3 NBA Finals, the rematch to the rematch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Ben Simmons just fractured his right foot. Uh oh


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Poor Philly


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

How long are those injuries usually? damn that sucks


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



SAEBA said:


> How long are those injuries usually? damn that sucks


Accoording to SB Nation:

_Fracturing the fifth metatarsal is fairly common in the NBA. The recovery depends on the type of fracture and avoiding re-injury. In some cases, a player returns in 4-6 weeks, like Brandon Jennings did in 2010. In worst cases, additional surgery is required._

I think this is a really similar case to Durant's injury.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Sixers are fucking cursed


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Chrome said:


> Might be 1 of the reasons the Bulls traded him, so they wouldn't have to deal with this shit. Good call imo.


Honestly, I doubt it.

They traded him because he's been injured or ass for the past four seasons. The fact that they got anything of value for him is still pretty incredible.

In other news, it sounds like the deadline's gonna pass without the Rockets and Motiejunas coming to an agreement, meaning he'll probably play this next season out on his QO and become a UFA next summer. I wish the Nets would just make a fucking move for him already. They literally have nothing to lose.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Update this shit.

*Eastern Conference*

1. Cleveland Cavaliers
2. Boston Celtics
3. Toronto Raptors
4. Indiana Pacers
5. Detroit Pistons
6. Atlanta Hawks
7. New York Knicks
8. Orlando Magic

*Western Conference*

1. Golden State Warriors
2. San Antonio Spurs
3. Los Angeles Clippers
4. Memphis Grizzlies
5. Utah Jazz
6. Portland Trailblazers
7. Oklahoma City Thunder
8. Minnesota Timberwolves

*MVP:* Kawhi Leonard
*DPOY:* Kawhi Leonard
*6MOY:* Seth Curry
*COTY:* Brad Stevens
*MIP:* Giannis Antetokounmpo
*ROTY:* Kris Dunn
*Potential Breakout Players:* Dennis Schroder, Aaron Gordon, Jusuf Nurkic, Bojan Bogdanovic, and Trey Lyles.

A lot of buzz coming from the Mavs about Seth Curry's development. Going out on a limb for that 6th man. That, and it's still no clue of what the Suns depth chart is gonna look like.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Charlie Cheekbones said:


> Sixers are fucking cursed


Trust the process :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Warriors dropping their debut game to the Raptors :sasha3. Hopefully the chemistry is on point by the start of the regular season.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Warriors dropping their debut game to the Raptors :sasha3. Hopefully the chemistry is on point by the start of the regular season.*


Its preseason dude they will be fine. It might take them until mid season to get the chemistry down, or until next season. But when they do they will set the league on further fire.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Devin Booker is gonna start at the 2 while Knight will be coming off the bench for opening night. You go Hotline Bling.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Devin Booker is gonna start at the 2 while Knight will be coming off the bench for opening night. You go Hotline Bling.


Knight should thrive as a 6th man if he buys in.

With that being said, I'm fully expecting Booker to average 20+ while the Suns win less than 30 games.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Warriors on television tonight, against the Clippers. Should be a fun first half until the bench warmers come in.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I hope McGee and Dray go crazy on their asses


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol at OKC losing to a non NBA team yesterday.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Jeezus the Warriors are frying the Clippers. A sign of things to come this season for the rest of the league.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Uptown King said:


> Jeezus the Warriors are frying the Clippers. A sign of things to come this season for the rest of the league.


*45 point blowouts :banderas. Now that's what I'm talking about :curry.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783683680384323585


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *45 point blowouts :banderas. Now that's what I'm talking about :curry.*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/783683680384323585


I'm expecting 120 plus points a game with 20 plus point blowouts for sure. Warriors winning 65 games atleast this regular season.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Russell Westbrook should dress up as Apocalypse for Halloween and make a trip to Oakland


----------



## Gimme More (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Getting realllllllly excited for the NBA season..CMON WESTBROOK!!!!!!!! I am also pulling for Melo Anthony this season!!! 
(cool with James Harden, Lebron and my fav rookie is Ingram)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*











*Did anyone else get this feature added to their Facebook? I'm not sure if it's universal, or if it's catered specifically to me as a basketball fan, but it's very convenient.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

yo, we need 1 more person for our fantasy basketball league. draft is tonight at 9 eastern time. the league is highly competitive, so basketball IQ, dedication to setting lineups, maintaining your team... and the ability to talk shit is a must. check the fantasy sports sub forum. WS is the league.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*










*Very interesting and appropriate.*


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did anyone else get this feature added to their Facebook? I'm not sure if it's universal, or if it's catered specifically to me as a basketball fan, but it's very convenient.*


I got it as well, but I'm a basketball fan too. A nice addiction, though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did anyone else get this feature added to their Facebook? I'm not sure if it's universal, or if it's catered specifically to me as a basketball fan, but it's very convenient.*


I've had this feature on mine for a few months now. Covers pretty much every major sport too. Definitely a nice touch.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*WE FINALLY SIGNED JR SMITH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/787086819674329089


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'm glad JR is getting paid, finally. :JR


@Notorious thoughts on celtics trading for vucevic?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I'm not sure whose gonna have a better sophomore breakout... D'Angelo or Booker. Should be a fun season for both.

And that Marquese Chriss might be pretty good. Marquese > Bender.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> I'm not sure whose gonna have a better sophomore breakout... D'Angelo or Booker. Should be a fun season for both.
> 
> And that Marquese Chriss might be pretty good. Marquese > Bender.


Booker is going to have the better scoring while D'Angelo will probably have more overall stats. Both need to focus on improving defense more than anything. DLo has been a monster on the pick and roll though, which is great since he was awful at last year.

Also Bender is more of a project right now than Chriss, I'm sure they're hope both workout as Len doesn't seem like a long term option.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Most interesting subplot will be if Javale can crack the Warriors rotation.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Bucks and Bulls are reportedly (per Stein and Lowe) in deep talks to flip Michael Carter-Williams for Tony Snell.

I don't think Snell is much more than just a guy at this point, but if he can give Milwaukee even a handful of useful bench minutes, that's an upgrade. MCW is useless and redundant for them. On Chicago's side, I guess they really hate PG shooting. Snell wasn't going to move the needle, but MCW is nothing more than a reclamation project at this point.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Rondo and MCW :sodone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Bulls have absolutely no idea what they're doing, pretty sure


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



LUCK said:


> I'm glad JR is getting paid, finally. :JR
> 
> 
> @Notorious thoughts on celtics trading for vucevic?



For the right price, I'd take him. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Jamal Murray looks really comfortable playing the point. Hopefully he gets some playing time later in the year.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Jamal Murray looks really comfortable playing the point. Hopefully he gets some playing time later in the year.


I doubt he'll ever really be a point guard in the long run, but the more they play him at the position, the more comfortable he's going to get. (Y)

Magic and Wolves did the same thing with Oladipo and LaVine.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Remember what you said in the chatbox about Buddy Hield like 2-3 months ago @RetepAdam. ?

Yeah... Not a fan. Dunn has looked pretty awful too.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Derrick Rose and his friends found not liable on all charges.

I... hope they were right. The whole story is not great.

EDIT —


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/788852142585049089
I mean, that's not a great look... :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Michael Carter-Williams might have a sizable role with the Bulls afterall.

What a garbage trade btw. It would've been a miracle if they managed to get a bag of Flaming Hot Cheetos to replace Snell, let alone a player.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I forgot Wilson Chandler even existed. Understandably. I'm really starting to like this Nuggets squad. Just gotta deal Faried for something and they'll be straight. Might sneak up on people who don't watch them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*





*The preseason comes to a close with the Warriors putting on yet another phenomenal performance. If this is a sign of things to come, they should easily be able to win 70 games; barring injuries. Steph Curry and Kevin Durant went OFF! The way Steph caught the long 3 rebound in the first quarter and ran behind the 3 point line to sink the shot reminded me of Miller against the Knicks in '95. I can't wait for next week! :curry*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Suns waived Archie Goodwin, so yeah... He's gonna get picked up right away. The Sixers need to get on that. He's infinitely better than McConnell and Rodriguez.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I initially had the Knicks as the 9th seed but idk man, I'm starting to come around on them. Mainly because I think Porzingis is going to have a huge year


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS 

Thank you for the myriad updates on the WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS' preseason, @Legit BOSS! I have of course been monitoring a few of the games, though I must admit I've been rather busy lately so I have intentionally slipped on following each and every game, as now the games truly matter! :mark: :mark: :mark:

Tonight at ROARACLE ARENA... The teeming throng of WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS fans, screaming and hollering and shouting and jumping up and down, will BE AS ONE! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:woo :woo :woo Opening Night! :woo :woo :woo 

I hope I can survive this! Ha! :mark: :mark: :mark: Down with the Spurs! :curry2

One more time...

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :curry4 :chefcurry :dray :klay WE NEED A NEW KD SMILEY IF WE DON'T HAVE ONE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> I initially had the Knicks as the 9th seed but idk man, I'm starting to come around on them. Mainly because I think Porzingis is going to have a huge year


Bulls as the 9th seed imo. The Front Office needs to be punished :armfold


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> :curry :curry2 :curry3 :curry4 :chefcurry :dray :klay WE NEED A NEW KD SMILEY IF WE DON'T HAVE ONE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Kawhi, the soon-to-be MVP, is gonna shred the Warriors tonight. So don't get too excited :kawhi


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791019006677385216

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791021603706511361
@Legit BOSS


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Wait... what? :lol I gotta see where this goes.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Hello, boys and girls...










The reigning champs begin their quest for a two-peat *TONIGHT!!!!!!* All the usual suspects will be here to check these candy ass fools into the smackdown hotel. Remember: *SUPER-TEAMS* can still *SUPER-CHOKE* in the *SUPER-PLAYOFFS!!!!!!!!!* Best of luck to everyone's teams, but my hope is that the Larry O'Brien trophy will stay here in the Metropolis of the Western Reserve for another year.










:mark: :mark: _*NOW GO GET 'EM, CAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_ :mark: :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

The city of Cleveland is gonna make so much fucking money tonight. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Corey said:


> The city of Cleveland is gonna make so much fucking money tonight. :lol


My brother's going to the Cavs game tonight. Before he left, he said some parking places were charging as high as $100 fucking dollars before lunch.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Question: If LeBron and the Cavs beat this Warriors super-team in the Finals, is that enough to call him the 2nd greatest player in NBA history?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

A little late, but...

*East*
1. Cleveland
2. Boston
3. Toronto
4. Atlanta
5. Charlotte
6. Indiana
7. Detroit
8. Chicago
---
9. Orlando
10. Washington
11. New York
12. Miami
13. Milwaukee
14. Philadelphia
15. Brooklyn

*West*
1. Golden State
2. LA Clippers
3. San Antonio
4. Utah
5. Oklahoma City
6. Portland
7. Houston
8. Dallas
---
9. Minnesota
10. Memphis
11. Denver
12. Sacramento
13. New Orleans
14. Phoenix
15. LA Lakers

*Finals:* Golden State over Cleveland
*MVP:* LeBron James
*COY:* Brad Stevens
*ROY:* Ben Simmons (idc idc)
*MIP:* D'Angelo Russell
*6MOY* Some volume shooting SG who doesn't deserve it


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Fitting that we start off the NBA season with a huge Cavs win and a triple double from LeBron. 19, 11 and 14. Pulled halfway through the 4th up by 22.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Kawhi fucking Leonard. Dang. Now ppl can shut up about the Warriors.

If you still don't know who Kawhi Leonard is, just do a quick google search.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Warriors look a lot like the Heat did in their 1st game against Boston 6 years ago. Gonna take some time for all that firepower to gel.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Kawhi is doggin' the Warriors right now. I think they should look at giving McGee some minutes. They're just too small right now with no rim protection. Hell, give Varejao some minutes amd see what he does for you. 

I guess this game should put the Aldridge trade rumors to rest? Yes?

Edit: David Lee is on the Spurs? Wow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

[USER]DesolationRow[/USER] you okay


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

One game, Warriors will dominate and make the Finals.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Kawhi, the soon-to-be MVP, is gonna shred the Warriors tonight. So don't get too excited :kawhi


Like I said....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791136692342255616
System player my ass. Fuck KD; his bitch-ass :kawhi :booklel


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Couldn't have asked for a better start. A blowout win & the King gets a triple double. This season ought to be fun. Can't wait to see what it has in store.

Thread title could use a change btw.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Amazing performance by KAWAII DESU LEONARD

Spurs are going to be a 50+ win team until the end of time (or at least when Pop stops coaching)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


















:kobe9 Brilliant start

Thank you Spurs <3


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Damn son. Warriors got torn a new one at home. But it's just one game. The Super-Heat team didn't win their first game, nor did Cleveland when LeBron returned. Let's wait till we're a little deeper into the season before passing judgement on the new GSW.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Golden State to go 9-73 this year???


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



The Absolute said:


> Damn son. Warriors got torn a new one at home. But it's just one game. The Super-Heat team didn't win their first game, nor did Cleveland when LeBron returned. Let's wait till we're a little deeper into the season before passing judgement on the new GSW.


My point exactly. I see a close to 70 win team and expect them in the Finals against Cleveland.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:woo *FUCK KD* :woo

0-82 please


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



DesolationRow said:


> WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS
> 
> Thank you for the myriad updates on the WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS' preseason, @Legit BOSS! I have of course been monitoring a few of the games, though I must admit I've been rather busy lately so I have intentionally slipped on following each and every game, as now the games truly matter! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...



:kobelol


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

BBR mysteriously absent from this thread.

Where is BBR? Somebody find Ja Rule so I can make sense of this.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Kiz said:


> [USER]DesolationRow[/USER] you okay


Have to admit, this was possibly the most lifeless experience I've ever had at Oracle Arena, and I have been going to Warriors games for most of my life. I sincerely do not know what was wrong but the entire atmosphere felt "off," as though I were suspended in animation dictated by the blooming curiosity of the extravaganza, like a vagabond blinded by merciless white coral boiling against the backdrop of endless, cerulean sea, stretching out voluminously into a still, uncanny menhir. That which had been anticipated fell out of particular, poignant sight like the interminable yawning of rhythmically roiling waves, waxing and waning into a repetitious, hypnotizing dance. Albescent, sparkling like an incandescent light affixed to the incomprehensible time and place of the intervening maudlin and stultifying contest, that which obscured the visage to be anticipated took on its own palpable, dreary life. The red carpet was unfurled like a drowsy, bloody firmament over the quiet illusory of the tranquil waters leaving a stoic, solemn warning to seafarer of the new morn like a discolored wound. 

Having said that... 

:dancingpenguin 



 :dancingpenguin

Also... It was a strange night as when I dropped one friend off at his home in Oakland we heard six gunshots ring out within only a few hundred feet, with the sound of a speeding car following, a vehicle which turned a corner at a high rate of speed at my friend's place, almost hitting my parked car on the street. :lol _Then_, after dropping all but one friend off traveling through San Anselmo in Marin County, on a lonely road headed toward the Pacific Ocean, a young fellow on a bicycle was apprehended right in front of our car while we were going along, encircled by two police cruisers and a marked SUV, with police officers drawing their weapons and finally, after the man fell to the ground of the street, reached the apparent suspect, handcuffing him and hauling him into the van before departing. 

It was a surreal evening, one to never be forgotten, one to never be repeated.

:lol
@AryaDark @Dub @Legit BOSS @L-DOPA @obby @RetepAdam. @Stax Classic


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

simple yes would've sufficed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*The Warriors lack of a true Center was completely exposed last night. Zaza Pachulia is ASS! They got destroyed on the boards, the excessive turnovers were stupid, the bench didn't show up at all, and I lost another avatar bet.
@The Son Shala You've got a week. You'd better make it good :mj*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

All hope lies with McGee getting his head on straight...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

It’s one game, so I won’t go overboard. But damn, Warriors better be looking to make a move before the deadline. Because they’ve got no Interior D. When Bogut was healthy last year (and he was healthier last year than in years past) his impact on the defensive side was noticeable. And now, they don’t have Bogut. They don’t even have Ezeli.

Of course, being a Cavs fan and someone who disagrees with Durant’s decision, I was completely happy with them losing their home opener by almost 30.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Those who actually watch basketball would know how rapidly Kawhi has ascended. I wouldn't be saying "he's the best" type of shit if I didn't believe it. Not really surprised.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Notorious said:


> I initially had the Knicks as the 9th seed but idk man, I'm starting to come around on them. Mainly because I think Porzingis is going to have a huge year


You know how they say always go with your first mind? :francis


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

0 points, 6 rebounds and 20 minutes for Noah in Kniciks. To me that performance sounds like a disaster.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Seeing Derrick Rose last night almost made me puke. He is such a frustrating basketball player. 

He missed Kristaps on 4 _wide_ open shots in the first half just so he can drive down the lane and throw up some 1 on 3 prayers. A couple did go in so I expect some Knick fans to say he played a decent first game..........I don't want this guy on the team... 

Why Phil?



Notorious said:


> I initially had the Knicks as the 9th seed but idk man, I'm starting to come around on them. *Mainly because I think Porzingis is going to have a huge year*


As much as I would like to agree, I don't think Derrick Rose will let that happen


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

So... @LUCK

Are you gonna be a man and admit *I* was right all along Kawhi for the past 2 years or are we gonna beat around the bush? I have a feeling which one is gonna be, so idk why I'm wasting my time. But it's worth a shot...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> So... @LUCK
> 
> Are you gonna be a man and admit *I* was right all along Kawhi for the past 2 years or are we gonna beat around the bush? I have a feeling which one is gonna be, so idk why I'm wasting my time. But it's worth a shot...


:lmao coming from the person that takes ZERO accountability for the steaming bullshit you post on this site on a regular basis. Classic.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> :lmao coming from the person that takes ZERO accountability for the steaming bullshit you post on this site on a regular basis. Classic.


Look who it is. Another person that doubted him through the years. Hello, JM.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> Look who it is. Another person that doubted him through the years. Hello, JM.


Prove it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Prove it.


I can't prove it. It was banter from the chatbox like a year ago :lmao


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> I can't prove it. It was banter from the chatbox like a year ago :lmao


Right...


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

I can attest that JIM was defending Kawhi's honor, saying he was a star after the 2013-14 season when others such as myself were saying it was premature.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



JM said:


> Right...





Notorious said:


> I can attest that JIM was defending Kawhi's honor, saying he was a star after the 2013-14 season when others such as myself were saying it was premature.


Then I must've been mistaken, JM.

I think I have all the answer(s) I needed. I'm through with this. My bad for derailing the thread.


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

This Philly crowd is hot tonight! When Embiid gets 100% healthy, he'll be one of the best big men in the league. Maybe even the best.

EDIT: TJ McConnell is sporting a comb-over while playing ball? Damnnn. And my boy Stauskas is still on the Sixers?! Wow. The more you know huh? Fan just flipped Westbrook the finger after an And-1. C'mon Philly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/791435938874392576 :lmao


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

"Trust The Process" chants :lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Jusuf Nurkic is so good :done


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol at everyone overreacting about every team after only 1 game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Jamjam22 said:


> This Philly crowd is hot tonight! When Embiid gets 100% healthy, he'll be one of the best big men in the league. Maybe even the best.
> 
> EDIT: TJ McConnell is sporting a comb-over while playing ball? Damnnn. And my boy Stauskas is still on the Sixers?! Wow. The more you know huh? Fan just flipped Westbrook the finger after an And-1. C'mon Philly.


If the core young guys can stay healthy they could do something in the future. Would just need to bring in experienced players at that point, but only time will tell.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Jamjam22 said:


> "Trust The Process" chants :lmao


Trust in Embiid :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

DeRozan - 40
Valanciunas - 32
Rest of team combined - 37

nothing to worry about here.....


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Solid half for the Bulls, Wade's hit a couple of 3's and the offense has looked decent so far. Hopefully they keep it up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






*Jesus, look at that stat line! Get this man some help already!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Jesus, look at that stat line! Get this man some help already!*








lets fill the nba thread with good videos this year. :evil


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Sixers played well in that game. Just couldn't close in the finish but it's looking more promising for them after a dreadful last two seasons.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



L-DOPA said:


> Sixers played well in that game. Just couldn't close in the finish but it's looking more promising for them after a dreadful last two seasons.


It's almost like their strategy of trying to amass as many high lottery picks as possible was an effective one. :hmm:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Tim Hardaway Jr. might be a good basketball player. He even played a little bit of backup point guard; coming off screens while passing the ball. He actually played competent defense too. So there's that. Good on the Hawks development.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Fuck the refs in this Raptors/Cavs game. So many damn missed calls.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

NETS WIN. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

GOATBROOK 51-12-10


:westbrook2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Nice win for the warriors tonight.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*






call him WestGOD


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

:woo WARRIORS :woo @Legit BOSS

DURANT with his second straight double-double! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

All right, all right... The star of the game was, in defeat, Anthony Davis. :sodone @AryaDark He went for 45 points, 17 rebounds and was an unstoppable juggernaut all night during his 40 minutes of play. :dray and DURANT doubled him up. Didn't matter. :klay and DURANT doubled him up. Didn't matter. Over and over again he sliced and diced through the Warriors' lackluster interior defense, punishing the Dubs. He was also a defensive powerhouse. One block on Durant late in the game was so expertly performed that it resulted in something of an optical illusion for a good second or so, as though the bucket had gone for Durant, but, in fact, AD had blocked KD's shot. 

It was a superlative performance. 

The Warriors displayed plenty of fireworks, too. :curry and :klay and DURANT all scored more than 20 points each, and DURANT, :dray and ZAZA PACHULIA combined for 39 out of the Warriors' 49 rebounds for the night. 

While lengthy stretches of the game were dominated by adroit ball movement by the WARRIORS, there were also lapses and occasionally sloppy exchanges, too. The offense generally looks like it will most certainly gel, which is no surprise. The defense remains a legitimate source of concern, however. In the 3rd quarter the Dubs' defense was especially rugged and sluggish, allowing the Pelicans to mount a modest lead for a while. 

Ultimately, however, the DUBS came through and won the game! :mark:

That Anthony Davis, though. :sodone

:curry :klay :dray DURANT. ZAZA.

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*smh at Deso not mentioning FUTURE SUPERSTAR KEVON LOONEY. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*





*I hope Curry slid a note in Anthony's locker and let him know there's a spot open for a big man :curry2*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Man I feel bad for Anthony Davis. It’s literally him or bust. Tyreke Evans is hurt again (shocker). Jrue Holiday is tending to his wife which I can’t give him enough credit for. Ryan Anderson is gone. Eric Gordon is gone.

All they have to really look forward to right now is how Buddy Hield develops. Right now it’s going to be up to Davis to at least 30+ a night and it still probably won’t be enough.

I’ll say this though, the Warriors better be making a move before the deadline to get someone who can patrol the paint and protect the rim. Even these no name guards for New Orleans were getting into the paint on a regular basis. If it stays like it is now, Lebron and Kyrie will have a field day on them in the paint.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Man I feel bad for Anthony Davis. It’s literally him or bust. Tyreke Evans is hurt again (shocker). Jrue Holiday is tending to his wife which I can’t give him enough credit for. Ryan Anderson is gone. Eric Gordon is gone.
> 
> All they have to really look forward to right now is how Buddy Hield develops. Right now it’s going to be up to Davis to at least 30+ a night and it still probably won’t be enough.
> 
> I’ll say this though, the Warriors better be making a move before the deadline to get someone who can patrol the paint and protect the rim. Even these no name guards for New Orleans were getting into the paint on a regular basis. If it stays like it is now, Lebron and Kyrie will have a field day on them in the paint.


*
Yeah, the Pelicans' 3rd quarter comeback was worrying. The Warriors are looking just like the 2004-2006 Phoenix Suns (also my favorite team last decade). This isn't good because they live and die by the 3 and have no answer to their opponent's offense, so if their shots aren't going down, they're in trouble. Last year, they had Bogut and even Izeli to hit the STOP button in the paint. I joke about Anthony Davis, but they don't even need a superstar big man. They just need a solid guy who can rebound regularly and apply defensive pressure.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Yeah, the Pelicans' 3rd quarter comeback was worrying. The Warriors are looking just like the 2004-2006 Phoenix Suns (also my favorite team last decade). This isn't good because they live and die by the 3 and have no answer to their opponent's offense, so if their shots aren't going down, they're in trouble. Last year, they had Bogut and even Izeli to hit the STOP button in the paint. I joke about Anthony Davis, but they don't even need a superstar big man. They just need a solid guy who can rebound regularly and apply defensive pressure.*


Well, I’m a Cavs fan. So I wouldn’t be upset at all if the Warriors stayed put where they are, lol.

But that’s the price you pay for getting all of these big names who will demand big contracts, even in this era where Mozgov got 16 million a year from the Lakers. So if they don’t trade for someone this year, I don’t see how they even sign anyone worth it unless it’s for the veteran minimum, seeing how they still have to pay Curry in the near future.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



TD Stinger said:


> Well, I’m a Cavs fan. So I wouldn’t be upset at all if the Warriors stayed put where they are, lol.
> 
> But that’s the price you pay for getting all of these big names who will demand big contracts, even in this era where Mozgov got 16 million a year from the Lakers. So if they don’t trade for someone this year, I don’t see how they even sign anyone worth it unless it’s for the veteran minimum, seeing how they still have to pay Curry in the near future.


*
Steph is the most underpaid superstar in the league right now. Kevin Durant is getting $27 million per year, but Steph Curry, the face of the franchise and reigning 2x MVP, is only getting $11 million per year.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Cashmere said:


> So... @LUCK
> 
> Are you gonna be a man and admit *I* was right all along Kawhi for the past 2 years or are we gonna beat around the bush? I have a feeling which one is gonna be, so idk why I'm wasting my time. But it's worth a shot...


i've always been high on kawhi and i can confirm that you're the most unaccountable poster this thread has ever seen. jm is right, most of what you post is steaming dogshit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Champ said:


> i've always been high on kawhi and i can confirm that you're the most unaccountable poster this thread has ever seen. jm is right, most of what you post is steaming dogshit.


I never saw you give him credit. Not one time. Show me *one* post of you praising him doing anything. I remember I praised him as the best defender in the league last year and you disagreed / disregard it. Why are you lying :lmao? And this is coming from a person that thinks DeRozan is better than slice bread. I actually watch basketball instead of box score watching, so...

I never even mentioned you in the first place. Coming to his rescue? Guilty conscious? And no shit. JM doesn't like me. You really think I care what he thinks about me :lol? I think I get it though. You Canadian's have to stick together. I don't really give a fuck about your bitch-fit. You do you. I do me. Step the fuck off. If you don't like what I have to say, you can always ignore me. No one's stopping you bruh :lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

i don't even know if the thread still exists but it was that one right after the '14 finals, we were talking about kawhi and i had called him a superstar when others weren't.

what's wrong with thinking demar is one of the best players at his position? i'm fairly sure the numbers, his all-star appearances, his inclusion on the US olympic team + his ability to lead his team to 56 wins and an appearance in the ECF supports that notion.

just stay away from anything involving the raptors. you don't watch them and you refuse to discuss them objectively, so stop wasting your time b/c you're just making yourself look stupid, especially when you refuse to admit that you're wrong, which seems to be a running trend as of late.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Champ said:


> you're just making yourself look stupid





Champ said:


> *i* don't even know if the thread still exists*,* but it was that one right after the '14 finals*.* *w*e *we're* talking about *k*awhi and *i* had called him a superstar when others weren't.
> 
> *w*hat's wrong with thinking *d*emar is one of the best players at his position? *i*'m fairly sure the numbers, his all-star appearances + his ability to lead his team to 56 wins and an appearance in the ECF supports that notion.
> 
> *j*ust stay away from anything involving the *r*aptors. *y*ou don't watch them and you refuse to discuss them objectively, so stop wasting your time b/c you're just making yourself look stupid*.* *e*specially when you refuse to admit that you're wrong, which seems to be a running trend as of late.


^.

And I actually said DeRozan was a top 5 two-guard during the offseason.



Cashmere said:


> Think this is around the time position rankings are posted. Or maybe it's too early. Ah fuck it...
> 
> *PG:* Westbrook - Curry - Paul - Wall - Lillard
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1999393-nba-free-agency-off-season-thread-94.html#post61994929

Just... Whatever. What-the-fuck-ever :lol.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

grammar police is in the house i guess. don't have time to pull a deso. you were still completely convinced that the pacers would beat them in the first round and never admitted to being wrong.

hell, even magic who at times can be insufferable with his stubbornness, admitted to being wrong.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Bulls 2-0.









Balanced scoring from the starters and then McDermott caught FIRE with 5 3's.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Champ said:


> grammar police is in the house i guess. don't have time to pull a deso. you were still completely convinced that the pacers would beat them in the first round and never admitted to being wrong.
> 
> hell, even magic who at times can be insufferable with his stubbornness, admitted to being wrong.


For all that grammar policing, he missed the 'F' in 'Finals,' the removal of the apostrophe in 'were,' the comma after 'Kawhi,' correcting the verb tense agreement in the last sentence of the first paragraph, the 'M' in 'DeMar,' the 'A' and 'S' in 'All-Star' and the comma after 'them.'

But beverage amphibian.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

*Warriors vs. Suns is live now!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Lakers played some selfish, one pass put it up offense today and it cost them badly. Clarkson looked visibly frustrated with Russell after a fast break where Russell didn't pass(but did score). Gotta get away from that type of stuff and make sure we keep it moving. :mj2

We also got killed in the pick and roll in the 4th between Westbrook and anyone pretty much, he was even hitting 3s on us. :mj2 


also:* Westbrook is 1st player in NBA history with 100 Pts, 30 Reb and 30 Ast in team's first 3 games*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

MVP form :westbrook2 :mark:


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



Chrome said:


> Bulls 2-0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its still surreal seeing Wade in a Chi town jersey. If he gets hurt, it's over for this team. I have no faith in Butler as the guy.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



YEEZU$ said:


> Its still surreal seeing Wade in a Chi town jersey. If he gets hurt, it's over for this team. I have no faith in Butler as the guy.


Butler is already the guy. :dahell


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Westgod's averages first 3 games. 38.6 points, 12.3 rebounds, and 11.6 assists.



Bringing the fucking heat. :westbrook4


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



LUCK said:


> Butler is already the guy. :dahell


Okay? What does that have to do with me saying I have no faith in him as the guy?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Through 3 games Avery Bradley has been the Celtics best scorer, defender, passer and rebounder

He is our LeBron :mj2


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Victor Oladipo agreed to terms on a 4-year, $84 million extension with the Thunder.

Evan Fournier's contract looks so good right now.

EDIT — 4 years, $100 million for Steven Adams.

I could go either way on this one.

EDIT x2 — Jazz giving the same to Gobert. 4 years, $100 million.

More firmly on board with that one.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

OKC locking up the core for a while:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793188442079461378
And this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793189857753464832


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

Woj reported that Gobert's contract is actually likely to be $101 or $102 million.

To that, I say: Nah, I'm out now. Too much. :kidrose

EDIT — Wolves extending Gorgui Dieng at 4 years, $64 million.

Was expecting them to overpay, but that's not bad at all.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*

$16 mil a year for Dieng seems like an appropriate value in the current market. Biyombo is getting $17.5 mil after all


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



YEEZU$ said:


> Okay? What does that have to do with me saying I have no faith in him as the guy?


Well if you don't believe him as the guy then it shouldn't matter whether or not Wade is healthy as they should do poorly anyways?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Also Oladipo has not proven to be an 84 million dollar player.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Bulls offense is cookin' right now.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



LUCK said:


> Well if you don't believe him as the guy then it shouldn't matter whether or not Wade is healthy as they should do poorly anyways?


Not really. Wade knows how to win, and if healthy he's very capable. I just don't think Butler is a number one option.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



YEEZU$ said:


> Not really. Wade knows how to win, and if healthy he's very capable. I just don't think Butler is a number one option.


Butler doesn't know how to win?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

I might need to make an official public apology to GarPax real soon........... :argh:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



DA said:


> I might need to make an official public apology to GarPax real soon........... :argh:


Nah, let's wait a few months before we start doing that lol. We've beaten playoff bound Indiana and Boston at home and then, barring an epic meltdown, have beaten a lousy Nets team on the road. Decent start, but that's it.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



LUCK said:


> Butler doesn't know how to win?


What has he won? So far since he's been the guy Bulls haven't even been in the playoffs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



YEEZU$ said:


> What has he won? So far since he's been the guy Bulls haven't even been in the playoffs.


jordan didn't win championships before pippen and jackson got there. you don't iwn anything alone.

and he wasn't the reason they missed the playoffs. more than half the team being injured consistently through the season as well as Rose's poor play led them to missing the playoffs in an improved eastern conference.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: NBA Free Agency & Off Season Thread*



LUCK said:


> jordan didn't win championships before pippen and jackson got there. you don't iwn anything alone.
> 
> and he wasn't the reason they missed the playoffs. more than half the team being injured consistently through the season as well as Rose's poor play led them to missing the playoffs in an improved eastern conference.


I said playoffs not championships. Btw Butler isn't nearly as good as Jordan. Rose played pretty well after the all star break too. We only missed the playoffs by a few games. But, I guess we'll see what he does this year. (Playoffs)


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Nice win tonight by the Bulls. Would have been very Bulls-like to beat good teams like Boston and Indiana then lose to crap to Brooklyn, but they came out and gave them the business instead. Got Boston in Boston Wednesday and then Rose's return to Chicago Friday night. Should be interesting.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Bulls offense have been flowing nicely, granted Nets are garbage, but like what I'm seeing. Taj is fucking balling mane


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

In other related news, the Thunder have traded Ersan Ilyasova and a conditional 1st rounder to the 76ers for Jerami Grant


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

A bootleg Ibaka with worst shooting. I like the trade though. Sabonis is too raw right now and Kanter and Ilysova can't defend worth a lick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Ilyasova's just to make salaries work. It was Grant for a pick.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*










:mark: :mark: *CAVS START THE SEASON 4-0 FOR THE FIRST TIME IN 16 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:

On a side note, I think I'm gonna stop making fun of the Warriors for blowing a 3-1 lead in the Finals. :side:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

You better, @The Absolute... You better... :curry2 :side:
@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Drago @seabs @L-DOPA

Easily the best all-around team performance tonight in Portland from the WARRIORS! :woo

The first half was fairly sluggish and sloppy, with guards :curry and :klay overthinking too many sequences on offense. However, the whole team pulled together, with ANDRE "THE GIANT" IGUODALA providing a sensational +39 night going a somewhat quiet 4-7 including a three-pointer, 11 points! :mark: :dray was marvelous tonight, after calling the team out, effectively, for being too soft, with 8 rebounds, 9 assists, 3 steals and 2 blocks! :mark: Also chipped in 6 points while boasting a tremendously efficient 2-3 from the field. :lol DAVID "BEST IN THE" WEST gave the Dubs some excellent minutes tonight, too, providing the defense that was necessary against the Trailblazers. Like :dray he went 2-3 from the field, too. :lol :chefcurry finally played up to his own standards, going 10-21 from the field and 5-10 from distance. KEVIN DURANT was solid all the way through the contest, going 9-15 from the field, and peppering the box score with 5 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 steals and a block! :mark: IAN "THE SPARK" CLARK was offensively perfect: 8-8 from the field, 3-3 from distance and 3-3 from the line. :banderas :clap Loved the outpouring of basketball acumen coupled with raw talent that Clark possesses!

Good win! Good to see the Dubs come home! Should I drive to the airport and say hi to them in a little while?! :mark:

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

I take back what I said about Spanish Chocolate. Sergio Rodriguez is pretty fucking good bruh @Bubba Chuck

Spanish Chocolate is the only type of Chocolate :zayn3


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

DeRozen finally reaching his potential :banderas!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

My Wizards are off to a scorching 0-3 start. Looking to become completely irrelevant this year. :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Corey said:


> My Wizards are off to a scorching 0-3 start. Looking to become completely irrelevant this year. :lol


Only thing left is for Beal to suffer his annual injury.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Westbrook is just otherworldly right now. Thinking about the game tonight already has me fapping.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Westbrook gonna go apeshit tonight.... :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Everybody thought Westbrook would go off tonight but it's Durant going off instead. :wow


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Durant and the Warriors are making Westbrook and the Thunder their bitches tonight.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Yeah so much for Westbrook revenge tonight. Still has 3 other games but clearly the Warriors the better squad.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

I fucking hate Chris Webber :kobe5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Fuck, welp I was wrong obviously, Durant caught fire early, Thunder went ice cold. Crazy how fast Warriors can end a game just like that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

*Lol, they triple teamed the hell out of Westbrook and bent him over. He's traditionally played poorly against the Warriors, but I thought his passion would have him run through them last night, even if they lost by 20.*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

This is exactly why Stephen A Smith is screaming and yelling about Durant ruining this season every single day on ESPN. We went from an epic 7 game series to this. I love watching KD play, but I'm not gonna sit through boring ass blowouts every other night.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

:woo :woo :woo DURANT :woo :woo :woo

:sodone :sodone :sodone

:banderas :banderas :banderas

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



DesolationRow said:


> :woo :woo :woo DURANT :woo :woo :woo
> 
> :sodone :sodone :sodone
> 
> ...











*
Where's our epic novel about last night's convincing conquest? :sasha3*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Where's our epic novel about last night's convincing conquest? :sasha3*


It would appear that you, like the Oklahoma City Thunder want me to...

http://gfycat.com/FondSentimentalAfricanclawedfrog 

DURANT put forth a ruthless, dominant offensive effort against his old team, as the emotions between each team reached a fever pitch. He was puissant and potent, pugilistic and powerful, his athleticism propulsive and punishing. His 39 points merit a novel-like exposition on my part, and for failing to deliver that... I deserve... 39 lashes... :curry2 :lol

:curry and :dray double-teamed Westbrook with reckless abandon, and as you noted earlier in this thread, a considerable amount of triple-teaming occurred against Westbrook. When you only have to seriously guard one man that helps. Although Oladipo definitely left an impression to some extent.

Overall it was the smoothest offensive showing the Warriors have boasted this season, with almost everyone contributing. Have to give as much love as possible to ANDRE IGUODALA, as Iggy is just almost always in the right place at the right time. :klay had a largely good game, too, hitting some three-pointers that pushed the Dubs' lead to the insurmountable level. ZAZA PACHULIA is also making some decent strides at gelling with his teammates. He'll never be BOGUT but the entire offensive scheme work by the coaches seems a little more confident at integrating him into some plays. 

:dray was of course more than willing to stick up for KD as the Thunder tried to get into his head. He took a technical and almost took a second for his efforts to be the alpha, haha, but that's just :dray in his element! :mark:

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Lakers beating Golden State by 16 at the break. :bjpenn


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

It's time we discuss the elephant in the room...




:demar

This receding, yet beautiful, bastard is the first player since :mj2 to start a season with "5 Straight" "5 Straight" "5 Straight" "5 Straight" "5 Straight" 30+ Point games.

What's that Sports Illustrated? You ranked him 46th best player in the league in the off-season :kobe?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Lakers with an impressive win tonight against the Warriors. Curry first game without a 3 point field goal in awhile and Warriors second loss already into the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

:woo :woo :dance :dance :woo :woo

FUCK STEPH CURRY
FUCK KEVIN DURANT
FUCK KLAY THOMPSON
FUCK THE WARRIORS

RUSSELL WAS SHOWING CURRY HOW TO MAKE THREES :woo
NICK YOUNG SHOWED KLAY THOMPSON WHAT IT MEANS TO PLAY TOUGH DEFENSE :dance
KEVIN BITCH DURANT GOT NUMBERS THAT MEANT NOTHING :woo
RANDLE OUT PLAYED GREEN ON BOTH ENDS :dance
LOU WILLIAMS OUTPLAYED THE WARRIORS ENTIRE BENCH :woo
LAKERS SHOWING WESTBROOK HOW TO BEAT THE WARRIORS.


THAT'S HOW IT DONE. 20 POINT VICTORY. BREAKING CURRY'S 3 POINT STREAK OF 127 GAMES. Fuck these frauds, WE GOT THE BEST COACH from the warriors last year.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Lost to a rag tag Lakers team AGAIN despite adding KD

EMBARRASSING :woo :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

This thread is gonna be so great every time Golden State loses. :lol


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

I gotta slander before they get their shit together.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

:faint:

The Curse of Walton... The Curse of Staples Center... The End of :curry's Streak... :cry :lol 

Warriors were pathetic. :lol :dray got out-:dray'd by Randle. :done Warriors could not hit a damned three-pointer to save their lives. :lmao The first, second and fourth quarters were definitely among the worst quarters of basketball the Warriors have played in the last four years. :lol

That said, the young, hungry Lakers deserve a great deal of credit. Russell had a strong game all the way through.

The only bright spot was the continued progress of KEVON LOONEY! :woo The one WARRIOR who continuously hustled and rebounded and could actually pass the ball and make a few shots! :mark: :lol Well, I mean, DURANT was fantastic for much of the game, too, but... :side:

Livingston's bounce pass that went into Durant's foot on that fast break with a little over 8:00 left in the game leading to a three-pointer on the other end was where it seemed like any realistic chance of winning flew out of the building.

Next time, Dubs, just go home, get some sleep, and fly down to LA in the late morning/early afternoon for the night game! Don't even have to stay at the hotel! 

Such a miserable game. :lol Awful. Worst game since... Oh, yeah, the March 6 game in LA against the Lakers. :done :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

I was kinda annoyed last night looking at the Lakers schedule and seeing all the prime time games they have this season, but if they stay playing like this though.









Bulls sucked tonight btw. Defense fell off and Rondo didn't do jack shit tonight. Wade and Gibson came to play at least.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Chrome said:


> I was kinda annoyed last night looking at the Lakers schedule and seeing all the prime time games they have this season, but if they stay playing like this though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wade though :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Joel said:


> :wade though :banderas


Yeah, he's looked good so far in a Bulls jersey, think coming here has rejuvenated him.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

That Warriors vs. Lakers game….damn.

I know the Warriors played the night before but that was a blowout game and they didn’t even leave the state to get to the Lakers game.

Obviously, Curry and Thompson couldn’t hit a thing. But that loss reinforced what I and others have thought about them is that they have no Interior D. They don’t intimidate anyone down low and they’re not making 3’s, they’re in a world of trouble.

Oh and watching the Knicks-Bulls game, Noah’s and Porzingis’ game mesh really well together.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bulls suck.
Warriors suck.

Cavs are your NBA champions this year.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Think I jinxed :wade with my previous post. :mj2


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Guessing the 76ers will win only 10 games again this season or less. Another game they should of won tonight, this squad should be 3-2 right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

@LUCK @Notorious


----------



## ras8620 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Would have been so embarrassing for LeBron if the Cavs lost last night. Wish it had happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



ras8620 said:


> Would have been so embarrassing for LeBron if the Cavs lost last night. Wish it had happened.


*The 76ers deserved to lose with 5 consecutive turnovers in their last 5 plays.*


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Legit BOSS said:


> @LUCK @Notorious


um, goaltend?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Yeah, since when can you block a shot that goes off the backboard? :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Lakers are back and better than your team.


PLAYOFFS HERE WE COME.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Champ said:


> um, goaltend?


That was such a goal tend lol,


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Oh and Booker broke King's record for youngest player with back to back 38 point games(he had 39 tonight). It was sort of gimmicky because Suns started fouling at the 1:30 mark, but Booker is going to be a stud in this league. I'd say he's already the second best shooter in the league behind only Curry.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Curry goes from 0 3's previous game to record breaking 13 3's in one game. :curry2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @The Absolute @CALΔMITY @DA @Drago @L-DOPA @Notorious @seabs @Tony 

:woo :woo :woo 

Was at last night's phenomenal New Orleans Pelicans-Golden State WARRIORS game! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Need some sleep but it was fantastic! :mark: :mark: :mark:

And HISTORIC!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry

:chefcurry with 13... That's right... *13* three-pointers, for a NEEEEEWWWWW (/Howard Finkel voice) NBA record for a single game! :mark: :mark: :mark: :bow 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795869669672501248
:lmao

:sodone

:woo :woo :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3 :woo :woo

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

:curry 



 :chefcurry​
*After a slow start, Steph Curry is finally back in business!!!*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

I went to sleep at halftime and figured it would be an uneventful blowout

But just my luck that it ends up being a close game where Curry has a legendary performance :francis


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Steph Curry on his way to being the GOAT shooter :banderas


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



DesolationRow said:


> @AryaDark @Legit BOSS @The Absolute @CALΔMITY @DA @Drago @L-DOPA @Notorious @seabs @Tony
> 
> :woo :woo :woo
> 
> ...


I was out so I missed the game. My regrets...
However I did hear about how he failed in his 3 pointers before which was a damn shame to hear. I heard about his comeback with the Pelicans game this morning on the radio. Fantastic news. :chefcurry is back


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Congrats on your boy's success, @DesolationRow!!

Let's see if he can shoot like that in the postseason. :curry2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

This Bulls defense right now. :tenay


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

@RetepAdam. member when you told me mirotic was good and it was just him playing at the wrong position that was the problem? :kobe3


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

How about :demar? Can we talk about him yet?


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Another home game, another loss. Unbelievable


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



LUCK said:


> @RetepAdam. member when you told me mirotic was good and it was just him playing at the wrong position that was the problem? :kobe3


I wish Retep had been right. :batista3


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Harden is unreal this season as point guard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

GO JAMES GO, most fun player to watch in the league this side of Dray


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

White player takes a hit in the NBA and noooobody cares....not even the referees or his team mates.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

A certain Cleveland team finally got that special White House visit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796798337370427392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796799025563467777
:banderas


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo 

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796579601933811712 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796586281606254592 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796590811458797569 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796589084852518912 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796594479620833281 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796595650020392960 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796597297752788992 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796598820469673985 :woo :woo

:woo :woo

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796601362955911168 :woo :woo

KD and :dray with double-doubles! :banderas :mark: :mark: 

WELCOME BACK, BOGUT AND BARNES! :mark:

:woo :woo :chefcurry :woo :woo :dray :woo :woo :klay :woo :woo KD :woo :woo 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## Jamjam22 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

How fun is this Lakers team huh? Larry Nance Jr. doing work. Glad he came back from the concussion quickly. But yeah, these Lakers though. So fun to watch. Seeing a Lakers/Kings rivalry ignited would be great to see. Randle and Cousins going at it was fun. Reggie Miller said it best when we see competition from two franchises like this, it just adds so much more to the games.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

JIMMY G. BUCKETS Y'ALL. :butler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Lakers are 6-4 and have their best start since 2011. We're a legitimate playoff team. 


WE'RE BACK.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Meanwhile the Wizards are 2-7 and next to last in the East.

WE'RE BACK... to being a lottery team. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



LUCK said:


> Lakers are 6-4 and have their best start since 2011. We're a legitimate playoff team.
> 
> 
> WE'RE BACK.


Lol slow you r roll, still early in the season.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Corey said:


> Meanwhile the Wizards are 2-7 and next to last in the East.
> 
> WE'RE BACK... to being a lottery team. :lol


things getting back to normal :kobe3




Uptown King said:


> Lol slow you r roll, still early in the season.


we're 1/8 done the season, more than 10%. the roll is too late to stop, got an elite coach, the 2017 sixth man of the year, and a dominant young core with great death. :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

If the Bulls can keep playing teams that are on the second night of a back-to-back and that are missing their best players then :mark:

Jimmy G. Buckets btw :banderas :banderas :banderas

(I am reliably informed that the G stands for GETS)


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Still no one here discussing :demar and his ridiculous start?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Last night...was the genesis of the James Young :drose

12 points 5/6 shooting, a legend in the making :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



THANOS said:


> Still no one here discussing :demar and his ridiculous start?


*It's ok Thanos, the NBA has your back on instagram (Y)*








BMwSaebgmbb


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It's ok Thanos, the NBA has your back on instagram (Y)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks BBR. I'm just surprised it's not a big talking point in this thread? He's playing like he sold his soul to the same demon as Steph Curry.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



THANOS said:


> Still no one here discussing :demar and his ridiculous start?


I’ll say this, he’s reviving the art of the mid range. His pull ups and fadeaways are dare I say “Kobe-esque”.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



THANOS said:


> Thanks BBR. I'm just surprised it's not a big talking point in this thread? He's playing like he sold his soul to the same demon as Steph Curry.


*I listen to a lot of sports shows and I'm quite disappointed that he gets no coverage as well. The Warriors could not have a game all week, but they'll be sure to put them in every discussion. Hell, even Anthony Davis with his team's 1-9 record is getting more coverage than the Raptors. This is coming from a Warriors fan, so I can only imagine how neutral parties feel. *


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Hello boys and girls. Just chiming in to say that I am quite pleased that the defending champions of the National Basketball Association have accumulated an 8-1 record. Incidentally, this is also the record they had through the first 9 games last year. If all our starters stay healthy for the rest of the season, we're in good shape. I shutter to think of what would happen if somebody important went down. (*knocks on wood*)

But for now, I am content. :bjpenn In conclusion..........










:mark: :mark: *..........DEFEND THE LAND, YOU MOTHERFUCKING CAVSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:

That is all.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



The Absolute said:


> Hello boys and girls. Just chiming in to say that I am quite pleased that the defending champions of the National Basketball Association have accumulated an 8-1 record. Incidentally, this is also the record they had through the first 9 games last year. If all our starters stay healthy for the rest of the season, we're in good shape. I shutter to think of what would happen if somebody important went down. (*knocks on wood*)
> 
> But for now, I am content. :bjpenn In conclusion..........
> 
> ...


They have a shot at repeating, but beating the Warriors again will be tough.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

@Legit BOSS @Notorious 

:woo :woo :chefcurry and :klay, the SPLASH BROTHERS, with 30 points EACH! :mark: :mark: :mark: :sodone

:woo :woo KD with 29! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:woo :woo :dray with 13 boards and a stellar defensive effort in the final six minutes of regulation! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

:woo :woo LIVINGSTON with his best game of the season thus far! I will never not love this man's post-up game as a guard! :mark: :mark: :mark:

So, uh... WARRIORS hosted the Phoenix Suns and the defense forgot to show up for the first 42 minutes. But it's okay! Because the offense delivered throughout the whole game; this team is, not surprisingly, gelling in the half-court, and the assist/turnover ratio is looking better and better, which is always a definitively positive sign! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:dray sort of saved the day, in conjunction with "DR." LIVINGSTON "I PRESUME" and the lack of an authoritative defensive force inside is making everyone work a little bit harder on defense, which catches up with a team rather quickly. 

That said, it was like a classic Suns/Warriors, all-offense, little-defense game. :lol *Legit BOSS* surely knows what I'm talkin' about! :curry :mark: :mark: :mark:

:chefcurry :klay :dray KD. LIVINGSTON.

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

*Indeed, @DesolationRow , indeed :curry

I felt like my childhood just came to the present while watching the Suns have a shootout with the Warriors! I would love to see a prime Steve Nash vs. Steph Curry. Last night's game was really exciting, and my favorite part of watching basketball :curry. By the way, I think they caught your mom on camera as :klay was heating up the other day :lol










Sidenote: Steph Curry has to get the least amount of foul calls I've seen in my life for a Superstar. He was blatantly pushed over several times (WHILE MAKING THREES) and not a single fuck was given by the referees :no:.*


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Not happy at all with Hassan Whitside but he's the last Heater I'm gonna get on. Never liked the Waiters signing. Would have like to see what Briante Weber could have done. I'll take his defense over scoring anyday right now. 

The 15-20 wins predictions are looking good right now and I am not at all happy with it.

A playoff spot and first round exit would have made me happy. But this is just inexcusable. Especially in the Eastern Conference. A piece of crap could sneak it's way to an 8th seed :/


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Indeed, @DesolationRow , indeed :curry
> 
> I felt like my childhood just came to the present while watching the Suns have a shootout with the Warriors! I would love to see a prime Steve Nash vs. Steph Curry. Last night's game was really exciting, and my favorite part of watching basketball :curry. By the way, I think they caught your mom on camera as :klay was heating up the other day :lol
> 
> ...


Would proably be a 7 game epic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Point differential through 11 games:
2015-16 Warriors +179
2016-17 Clippers +183


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*



Joel Anthony said:


> Not happy at all with Hassan Whitside but he's the last Heater I'm gonna get on. Never liked the Waiters signing. Would have like to see what Briante Weber could have done. I'll take his defense over scoring anyday right now.
> 
> The 15-20 wins predictions are looking good right now and I am not at all happy with it.
> 
> A playoff spot and first round exit would have made me happy. But this is just inexcusable. Especially in the Eastern Conference. A piece of crap could sneak it's way to an 8th seed :/


They should be somewhat competitive soon with Richardson getting back to game shape. Don't know why it took Spoelstra 10 games to play Williams over Babbitt though. And Reed needs to get some playing time.

Speaking of piece of crap, Orlando has been a major disappointment. Not Vogel's fault. Just bad roster design.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

@Legit BOSS Hey, that's definitely Mama DesolationRow! :mark: :lol :curry

I enjoy games like Sunday evening's, too. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Has KD got his ring yet?*

Didn't see the game, but was pleasantly surprised at the Bulls/Blazers boxscore. Had to check to make sure someone on Portland wasn't injured, but they looked healthy from my vantage point. Nice win and nice to Grant get the starting nod and put up 18 points. Rondo can take all the time he needs coming back from his ankle injury lol.

Also hope Jerian said hi to Pat too. Forget he's on the Blazers sometimes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: LAKERS OP....please nerf*

oh man the thread title tho :drose


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: LAKERS OP....please nerf*

:moyes1


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*Sorry @THANOS, the Raptors are nice this year, but you gotta take this L tonight :curry*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @L-DOPA @Legit BOSS @Notorious 

:woo :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799065318651899904

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799072701121961984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799076171816304640 And who owned the 2nd quarter?!? :dray owned the second quarter!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :banderas Rebounding like a madman, hitting treys, disrupting the Raptors' schemes! :clap :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799080972176064513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799078127293071360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799086672272965632

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799084968647520256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799087983618064384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799088106863554562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799087603442155520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799096628808253444

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799098532917440512
:curry KD. :klay :dray ANDRE "THE GIANT... WARRIOR..." SHAUN. ZAZA. D-WEST. 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

* @DesolationRow please add @THANOS to THE LIST :thelist :curry2*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Those baskets good lord. Wish I could a watched it happen. It's nice to see warriors picking the heat back up like I figured they would.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



CALΔMITY;63836530 said:


> Those baskets good lord. Wish I could a watched it happen. It's nice to see warriors picking the heat back up like I figured they would.


*
Ximo Pierto does a great job with these 10 minute highlight compilations:*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*















The Notoooooorious Marc Gasol... fucking love it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*





 :mj4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Wizards got beat by an Embiid-less 76ers team... and it wasn't even close. :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Disappointing loss last night, but that's what happens when there's no JR or LeBron. But they've been busting their asses on the court and need some rest. I expect things to return back to normal momentarily.

This thread title tho. :kobelol JM, you bastard.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



The Absolute said:


> Disappointing loss last night, but that's what happens when there's no JR or LeBron. But they've been busting their asses on the court and need some rest. I expect things to return back to normal momentarily.
> 
> *This thread title tho. :kobelol JM, you bastard.*




*Hello. :aryep*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

2-0 so far on the West coast trip. :jbutler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

LAKERS ARE FIFTH IN THE CONFERENCE.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Oh yeah 7-0 on the road over a very good young Lakers team. All starters in double figures.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

@LUCK *I thought you'd find this discussion interesting since you're high on all 3 guys:*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Embiid's PER 36 is 29.5/12.4/3.6 blocks/2 assists/1.8 threes a game. He's gonna be better than everyone. :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Nik Stauskas is quietly having a really good season for the Sixers. I think it's safe to say that the Kings lost, once again.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*I think Westbrook may need some help guys:*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Nice bounceback win for the Bulls after choking hard against the Clippers last night. :jbutler continues to be great.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

so this celtics team is below average to average at best. will they ever get a rebounder?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Dejounte Murray please play more. Tony Parker please leave.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



shutupchico said:


> so this celtics team is below average to average at best. will they ever get a rebounder?


Ainge is incompetent


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

it really makes me wonder what the hell he's watching during the games. there's hardly a game that goes by where i don't think to myself "he could help the celtics", refering to someone on the opposing team. the kenneth faried's of the world are out there, ainge just refuses to trade for a player of that playstyle.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



Notorious said:


> Ainge is incompetent


Yeah, but he absolutely FLEECED the Nets. You guys will likely have top-5 picks the next 2 years because of him swindling the Nets.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Not 1 to complain about officials usually, but I feel like the Bulls got hosed there at the end. That looked like a charge imo. Giving Canaan the chance to hit the game winner didn't help matters either. Hoiberg's made some dumb decisions this year, that's for sure.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

8-7, SWAGGY P!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*
















Don't give what a fuck anyone thinks, even against the great teams in both conferences(Spurs/Bulls) we still hang on close until the end of games. This is a PLAYOFF squad. Lets get it. :banderas


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



shutupchico said:


> it really makes me wonder what the hell he's watching during the games. there's hardly a game that goes by where i don't think to myself "he could help the celtics", refering to someone on the opposing team. the kenneth faried's of the world are out there, ainge just refuses to trade for a player of that playstyle.


Pretty much. I was watching Bulls-Nuggets last night and thinking a player like Taj Gibson or Robin Lopez would be exactly what we need in the frontcourt. They're not that hard to find, Ainge is just awful.



Chrome said:


> Yeah, but he absolutely FLEECED the Nets. You guys will likely have top-5 picks the next 2 years because of him swindling the Nets.


It's hard to get excited about picks when the GM is a terrible drafter.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



LUCK said:


> Don't give what a fuck anyone thinks, even against the *great teams in both conferences*(Spurs/*Bulls*) we still hang on close until the end of games. This is a PLAYOFF squad. Lets get it. :banderas


This isn't the 90's, brother :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



Joel said:


> This isn't the 90's, brother :mj2


Joel let me live in my delusional world where Lakers are good again in peace. :kobe2





:mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*










What the fuck?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Love scored 34 points in the 1st quarter. :damn


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

8-0 on the road! Play shitty, still win. 12-3. KL with another 30 tonight.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

@DesolationRow *The Warriors have gotten their sweet revenge against the Baby Lakers with a 43 point blowout of their own :curry*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Lakers were missing two starters. :toomanykobes


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *The Warriors have gotten their sweet revenge against the Baby Lakers with a 33 point blowout of their own :curry*


IT WAS FANTASTIC TO BE THERE LAST NIGHT, @Legit BOSS!!! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin

:curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3 :klay :dray K.D.!!! :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

Thank you for providing those excellent highlights!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*First Take started off with a bang this morning :lmao*










LUCK said:


> Lakers were missing two starters. :toomanykobes


*
That ain't got nothin to do with them playing no defense :mj

Sidenote: It's good to know that Anthony Davis' knee bruise isn't too serious and didn't stop him from dropping 45 and 10 last night.*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

lmao i'm sooooo conflicted :wtf2

one half misses D'Angelo already and it's such a shame he couldn't play this particular match. A Lakers game without him automatically makes it less exciting.

the other half screams LOLBABYLAKERSUTHOUGHTUHADACHANCEAGAINSTTHESTATE??????????
EARLYXMASPRESENT4YALLSOEATDATL :buried :xmaskobe


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Demps must be banging his head on a wall for picking Hield over Murray. Oh well... Life goes on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Picking Dunn over him was also a bad idea, but I guess Wolves didn't want another scorer.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Yeah Dunn is pretty putrid. Good thing the T'Wolves didn't listen to the people who wanted to trade Rubio.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Another win on the road, eight straight! KL with 25.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Bulls came out and thumped the Joel Embiid-less, with Wade and Butler carrying the load with 26 points each. 4-2 for the final circus trip, I'll take it. (Y)

Speaking of thumpings, Cavs WHOOPED the Mavericks. Mavericks are really bad this year, the Cowboys might end up with more wins than them at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*Currently watching the Lakers get blown out of their own gym :curry*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Bulls moving to 10-6 and have only played 5 games at home :butler


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Currently watching the Lakers get blown out of their own gym :curry*


Lets talk about your neg rep. First of all "all the shit talking I did after the first game" was directed at you because you talked BEFORE the first talking about how we were going to get destroyed. No shit I followed that up.

Excuses for being blown out?



> 11-23-2016 12:30 AM - LUCK
> We gonna get blown out in ROARACLE. :mj2
> 
> I think we'll keep it close the following game back at home though and hopefully Russell plays that one.


^is what I said to deso. Ya I definitely didn't see that coming and totally thought we would repeat our performance from the first game. 


I said we'd keep it close in the 2nd game because I assumed Russell would play, I had no idea both Young and Randle would also sit out. Do you think Warriors would fare well against other teams if Durant/Klay/Curry were all out? What about the Cavs without Lebron/Kyrie/Love? What about any team missing their 3 best starters? Ya, it's not exactly an excuse when it's fairly obvious as to why one of the best offenses struggled so much at scoring when missing three starters.


I negged you because you're riding the bandwagon of one of the best team in the league and trying to talk shit to a rebuilding team that doesn't have anywhere near the same amount of talent and is also missing their key players


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



LUCK said:


> Lets talk about your neg rep. First of all "all the shit talking I did after the first game" was directed at you because you talked BEFORE the first talking about how we were going to get destroyed. No shit I followed that up.
> 
> Excuses for being blown out?
> 
> ...


*That sounds like a personal problem to me. I really don't give a shit. I'm not the one being bitter about mediocrity and lashing out on others. Losing by over 40 is inexcusable and it's great that they lost by 24 on a below average shooting night for the Splash Brothers. Don't brag endlessly after a win and then bitch and moan when things aren't in your favor anymore :cena*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*He hasn't "bitched and moaned" in this thread about either result once  It's more a case of you baiting him to do that by overmarking for the brilliant achievement of the Warriors beating the Lakers because "your team" beat his team. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

@Legit BOSS and @LUCK it's all good NBA fan brethren! :curry

Firstly, please give me a second to celebrate last night's WARRIORS win!

:chefcurry :dray :klay K.D. ZAZA. WARRIORS! :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

Secondly, please give me a moment to mourn the reinjured ankle of :dray    And Ian Clark's injury, too. Hurt on the same play. :cry 

Thirdly, I gotta say, yeah, the Warriors have the better team between the two, yes, but at the same time this young Lakers team cannot be dismissed, and the Lakers' bench squad is downright _really good_. Those veteran players are a fine addition to the young, maturing core of the Lakers, and when everybody is finally healthy on LA I'm sure they will give the Dubs some fits again, even though the Warriors are steadily improving in the realm of team-wide chemistry (particularly defensively as of late; the offense was always going to be there unless the injury bug started biting half the team), because some of the Lakers' greatest strengths directly counter the Warriors' most considerable weaknesses.

I'm always happy when my team wins, but I fully understand what *Magic* was getting at with regard to the Lakers team's chances of winning being dramatically harmed by the players having to sit. It's still impressive that the Dubs nearly scored 150 at home a few nights ago, but, still, the Lakers aren't a team that can afford these kind of losses to the active roster, and in the interest of not spreading false humility, the Warriors are pretty darned good! :curry


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Oh yeah, another win on the road in DC.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802707658138488832


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

We're not even half way through the season and we already know Westbrook is winning MVP


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*



ABAS said:


> We're not even half way through the season and we already know Westbrook is winning MVP


We do?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*Durant has somrthing to say about that. Don't see Westbrook getting it minus all time great numbers if he doesn't push OKC up to a top 4 seed. *


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

Durant won't get it, either. Unless Golden State win a title and Durant shoots some kind of ridiculous numbers (percentage-wise). Even then there would need to be an extended injury to one of Steph/Dray/Klay and Durant carries the team through it. After making the move TO Golden State in the first place with the media seeing it as the "bitch move"...he's not winning MVP.

Not that Russ is some kind of lock. Dude is a numbers machine, but how many times has he been detrimental to the team by going apeshit trying to pull rebounds or assists? At his worst he's a borderline-atrocious teammate.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Phil grabbed Lebron by the posse*

*The Warriors have really found their chemistry this month. After 10 straight wins, they're averaging more than 50% from the field AS A TEAM! That's so impressive. They just need a game plan for the Spurs and some interior defense and they'll be Golden :curry*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

As much I hate to say it, Harden could end up being a serious MVP candidate too, especially if he keeps carrying Houston to overachieving status. He actually leads the league in assists... which is just insane to think.

We all know Anthony Davis is the _real_ MVP though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



seabs said:


> *Durant has somrthing to say about that. Don't see Westbrook getting it minus all time great numbers if he doesn't push OKC up to a top 4 seed. *


Durant won't win it due to the fact he joined a 72 win team. That sort of stuff does come into play, and has in the past(when Lebron joined the Heat), in voters decisions. They would have to win more than 72 games and he'd have to improve on his current numbers to actually win it, otherwise Harden/Kawhi will be the favourites as long as their teams win 60% of their games. Butler could potentially win it too if he keeps up his current numbers and Bulls can steal the 2nd seed in the East.




PENIS GOD OF COUNTRY MUSIC said:


> Durant won't get it, either. Unless Golden State win a title and Durant shoots some kind of ridiculous numbers (percentage-wise). Even then there would need to be an extended injury to one of Steph/Dray/Klay and Durant carries the team through it. After making the move TO Golden State in the first place with the media seeing it as the "bitch move"...he's not winning MVP.
> 
> Not that Russ is some kind of lock. Dude is a numbers machine, but how many times has he been detrimental to the team by going apeshit trying to pull rebounds or assists? At his worst he's a borderline-atrocious teammate.


Playoffs/the finals plays no part in the MVP, it's all decided prior.

Westbrook is 5-2 this year when he's had a triple double and 23-2 over the past two season and 38-6 for his career. It is a myth that he somehow makes his team worse by getting these triple doubles. In one of his triple doubles he shot 14/21, scored 41 points, got 16 assists with 12 boards, and only committed 2 turnovers. They lost that game. Would you really say they lost because of his performance? 

He's nowhere near an atrocious teammates, he has ATROCIOUS offensive teammates. The gameplay by opposing teams right now is to literally completely clog the paint to prevent Westbrook from getting to the rim and forcing his teammates to hit shots from the outside. Roberson may be the worst offensive starter in the league as he troubles not only handling the ball, but even finish dunks/layups if he meets any sort of resistance at the rim. Oladipo is the only capable offensive player playing alongside Westbrook right now as Adams is entirely reliant on Westbrook finding him for open looks around the rim to be effective. Sabonis is a rookie that has been made into a stretch 4(due to his lack of size/length) and although he's improved from 3, he's not really an offensive threat right now. This is a guy that hit 5 threes all last year in college(and the college three point line is closer than the NBA one), he's got a long way to go.

Westbrook is far from an atrocious teammate, the worst thing he does is slack on defense at times(which is common when a player carries the offense so much, not everyone is like Butler/Kawhi) and ball hunt/ball watch. This thunder team without Westbrook are worse than the 2-11 Mavericks, with him they're most likely going to make the playoffs.




Corey said:


> As much I hate to say it, Harden could end up being a serious MVP candidate too, especially if he keeps carrying Houston to overachieving status. He actually leads the league in assists... which is just insane to think.
> 
> We all know Anthony Davis is the _real_ MVP though.


Not really insane that Harden is leading the league in assists considering Pringles is his coach. Pringles made a bum Lakers PG average 9 assists per game and he was out of the league 2 years later. His offense is meant to put up crazy numbers and Houston surrounded Harden with a lot of offensive talent.

Westbrook is the real MVP based on the word valuable. Davis has been great, but Westbrook has actually been winning and being the reason they win. Not that Davis is far off, but so far it's been Westbrook. Yes I'm aware of Davis's teammates at the start of the season, he has better ones now that Jones/Jrue have returned from injury and are playing well and Evans will return soon too).


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lebron is going to win the MVP this season for winning the title last season. Oh and his team being pretty darn good this season too, setting NBA records along with the Warriors.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



FriedTofu said:


> Lebron is going to win the MVP this season for winning the title last season. Oh and his team being pretty darn good this season too, setting NBA records along with the Warriors.


*Missing their first 14 shots before beating the Sixers has to be a record as well.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

* Sigh *...

Kawhi Leonard is the front-runner for MVP so far. Good grief...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Missing their first 14 shots before beating the Sixers has to be a record as well.*


Maybe they are too good this season and have to handicap themselves. :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



LUCK said:


> Playoffs/the finals plays no part in the MVP, it's all decided prior.
> 
> Westbrook is 5-2 this year when he's had a triple double and 23-2 over the past two season and 38-6 for his career. It is a myth that he somehow makes his team worse by getting these triple doubles. In one of his triple doubles he shot 14/21, scored 41 points, got 16 assists with 12 boards, and only committed 2 turnovers. They lost that game. Would you really say they lost because of his performance?
> 
> ...


To be fair, Butler does have Wade.









They've been a nice 1-2 punch this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> * Sigh *...
> 
> Kawhi Leonard is the front-runner for MVP so far. Good grief...



Butler has been better than Kawhi at everything so far this year.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Wolves and Pelicans are both retarded for passing up on Murray. I know fuck all about college but I watched Murray play last year(CANADA) and he often looked good in games and you could tell his game could translate to the NBA level because he was a flat out scorer. He's also 3 years younger than both Hield and Dunn who will both be 23 by the end of the season while Murray will be 20. Dunn at least makes sense to some level as Wolves have plenty of scorers and Dunn was thought to be a good fit in Thibs system, but I have no idea why Pelicans wouldn't go with the younger guy with more potential and better scoring ability.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Laker pick is going to end being totally worthless for the Sixers with the way the Lakers are playing. They wont even be able to use it as an asset in any package deal with Okafor or Noel. 

Lebron should win the MVP until hes not the best player anymore but unfortunately it doesn't work that way. Man there is absolutely no drama in the East. I was at least hoping the Celtics, Raptors or Pacers would get off to a red hot start and go for the one seed. I mean Cleveland is still winning the East but at least it could have been interesting.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Algernon said:


> The Laker pick is going to end being totally worthless for the Sixers with the way the Lakers are playing. They wont even be able to use it as an asset in any package deal with Okafor or Noel.
> *
> Lebron should win the MVP until hes not the best player anymore* but unfortunately it doesn't work that way. Man there is absolutely no drama in the East. I was at least hoping the Celtics, Raptors or Pacers would get off to a red hot start and go for the one seed. I mean Cleveland is still winning the East but at least it could have been interesting.


So Durant should win it then? Because he's playing both elite offense and defense so far this season.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Legit BOSS @Headliner @Joel @Notorious @seabs @Stax Classic



LUCK said:


> So Durant should win it then? Because he's playing both elite offense and defense so far this season.


:woo :woo You said it, *Magic*! :woo :woo

Tonight, the WARRIORS struggled quite a bit through the first half, especially in the realm of turnovers (11), with shots not falling for certain stretches, but the packed ROARACLE crowd was determined to lift this squad of stars up! :mark:

IGGY with a +18 performance, 12 points, just continuously displaying that marvelously high basketball IQ of his, seeing so much down the court at all times, on both ends! :mark:

KD with 25 points! Some fine defense from DURANTULA, too! :mark: 

:chefcurry with 25 points of his own! http://vine.co/v/5UWtFvX7LJ3 :banderas :lol

:klay with a smooth 20 points, too! 

Granted, :curry and :klay particularly saw a lot of shots rim out tonight. Just one of those nights, in a way. And yet they still put up 45 points together. In fact, when the Splash Brothers and KD each score 20 or more, the WARRIORS are 8-0! :mark: Not too surprisingly. :side: 

IAN CLARK! :mark: Such a sparkplug! KD seems to have a major bromance going with Clark, which is awesome. CLARK hitting that buzzer-beater at the end of the third quarter... :banderas

Having now won 12 in a row, the WARRIORS have now reached the fourth time in the history of the franchise that they have won at least 12 straight games, all four of them stemming from the past three seasons. :lol With the 16-2 record, the DUBS boast an impressive .889 winning percentage, which, were the team to "keep the pace," would signpost this Warriors team achieving yet another 73-9 record, matching last year's campaign. :lol 

I'm saving the best for last, though. Because without him, things could have--nay, would have, gone dramatically differently...

:dray :dray :dray

He is the defensive anchor, the "heartbeat" of the Warriors. I see him making great strides toward a Defensive Player of the Year Award; we'll see, but, he's playing out of his mind as a defender.

The final crutch time 2+ minutes were defined by the intensity and tenacity of the defensive effort of :dray.

He rejected Dennis Schroder--who, by the way, was otherworldly in his own right, stubbornly defying :curry throughout the whole night--with immaculate precision, blocking his shot, getting all ball, and the ball went off of the Hawk, and out of bounds. Exhilarating. The crowd went wild, and rightly so. 

A mere moment later, former WARRIOR Kent Bazemore tried his luck, driving toward the hoop on the same angle that his teammate had attempted to cut through, and, again, :dray rejected the incoming Hawk's advance, blocking the player's shot attempt. The blocked shots were the collective highlight of the night, conjoined forever with Draymoneyyy Greeeeen's gleeful elation. Watching :dray perform that little dance, with such energetic, thoroughly earned emotion, sent the arena into a frenzy as surely as his blocked shots did. 

:dray once again saved the day on the defensive end. Again, it has been a pleasure and a privilege to watch him grow and grow and grow from the date the Warriors drafted him to this very evening.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803484183284699136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803482585749827584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803484882303229952

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803485496517140481
Also, special, should-be-more-regularly-included message of gratitude to defensive coach and downright wizard Ron Adams. He's continually informed every last Warrior how best to close in, how best to retreat while not giving up, how best to time shot block attempts, and of course positioning for defensive rebounds, et. al. In a game like tonight's, which was for long stretches an ugly, gritty, hardnosed battle, it's the general defensive approach of the team entire that ultimately makes the difference between winning and losing, and Adams deserves considerable credit for being one of the top defensive minds in the NBA.

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Durant doesn't deserve it whatsoever, it's just wrong that Lebron should win it every year based on what he said.



In most important news, Westbrook is currently averaging a triple double.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

BUCKS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Giannis is so fucking sick


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Wow! Embarrassing night for 2 of the top 3 teams in the west.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

J.R Smith talks to Jason Terry during game, gives up wide-open layup


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LOL at Doc Rivers having a meltdown. Can't blame him too much though, Mauer has always been a garbage official. Wish he had given him the business.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Meh, fucking home games, well done Orlando. 

Doc Rivers though, that cheered me up, LOL.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



The Absolute said:


> J.R Smith talks to Jason Terry during game, gives up wide-open layup


*maybe it wasn't J.R Smith... maybe it was his alter ego.

https://twitter.com/mcten/status/803817292089982981
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Pops firing shots? :wow*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



I drink and I know things said:


> Giannis is so fucking sick


I see you're still rockin that avatar and sig :zayn3

Mind as well give you the rest. Check your PM :cudi

And check this out:










:sodone


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> I see you're still rockin that avatar and sig :zayn3
> 
> Mind as well give you the rest. Check your PM :cudi
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! As you can see, I switched my sig to the sweet Giannis one and I figured it out pretty quick!!! I'm north of 30, so that's my excuse for struggling with stuff signatures and avatars...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Meanwhile outside the Doc Rivers controversy:






Sometimes it is the little things like ^this that makes NBA really special. :lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Jrue Holiday is #1 in my MVP rankings btw


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@SUPA HOT FIRE. *I was wondering why he was trending this morning :lmao*


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Instead of throwing temper tantrums at the officials, Doc and the Clippers should be more concerned about reclaiming the top spot in the West and making it past the first round of the playoffs.

:draper2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Tough loss to a short-handed Lakers team. Bench was crap tonight, especially Niko, and I think Rondo was the only one who shot a decent percentage.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Westbrook hits a 3 to tie the game and send it to to OT against the Wiz. Thunder win by double digits. Does Russ have another triple double? Of course he does. :lol


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Oh yeah bounced back nicely against Phallus (Dallas), can we play our games away from home plz? Danny Green was outstanding tonight.

11-0 on the road.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Westbrook would have to be my early pick for MVP. His team isn't the best, but his stats are just too insane to ignore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Westbrook has the potential to get Oscar numbers this year. Losing Durant was the best and worst thing to happen to him, because he still needs help. If he makes 1 mistake in crunch time, his team can lose the entire game and all of his efforts will have been wasted.*



The Absolute said:


> Instead of throwing temper tantrums at the officials, Doc and the Clippers should be more concerned about reclaiming the top spot in the West and making it past the first round of the playoffs.
> 
> :draper2


*They won't. I never fell into the early Clippers hype because the decline was bound to happen, and the Warriors own their soul. I'm only worried about the Spurs.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Clippers won a big game tonight against the Cavs. They are a above average team at best though with a offense that can catch fire and be good but defense still isn't and they choke too many times, but despite all of that they could make it to the WCF.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

It feels like something was missing from the Clippers-Cavs match despite being immensely exciting on paper. I just cannot put my finger on it...

In any case hopefully Clippers will go far.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Double OT now.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Intense Rockets-Warriors game. wens3

To follow up on my previous post, maybe that was the missing ingredient: _*harden*_ed intensity. :harden2

Rivers getting fined for $15,000 though... :aries2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Great game last night @Skins. The Rockets definitely earned it, especially Harden. It was bittersweet to watch Mike D'Antoni defeat the Warriors in a shootout. I have said for the last two years that the Warriors perfected his system and put it on steroids, but last night he proved why he's the mastermind behind the run and gun style. Harden is the perfect shell for his vision(outside of the Warriors, obviously). I attribute a lot of his success this year to the implementation of the D'Antoni system. It GREATLY enhances his strengths and makes up for his defensive weaknesses. This formula allows for more possessions, which gives him more opportunities to jack up his numbers. It also helps that he's playing out of his mind. That Anderson is a bad dude too. Harden is creeping up on Westbrook with the triple doubles as well. Last night gave him 1 more than he had TOTAL for last year:














Even though I'm sure you're heartbroken by the loss, did you enjoy the shootout as much as I did @DesolationRow?
*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Great game last night @Skins. The Rockets definitely earned it, especially Harden. It was bittersweet to watch Mike D'Antoni defeat the Warriors in a shootout. I have said for the last two years that the Warriors perfected his system and put it on steroids, but last night he proved why he's the mastermind behind the run and gun style. Harden is the perfect shell for his vision(outside of the Warriors, obviously). I attribute a lot of his success this year to the implementation of the D'Antoni system. It GREATLY enhances his strengths and makes up for his defensive weaknesses. This formula allows for more possessions, which gives him more opportunities to jack up his numbers. It also helps that he's playing out of his mind. That Anderson is a bad dude too. Harden is creeping up on Westbrook with the triple doubles as well. Last night gave him 1 more than he had TOTAL for last year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:harden2

It's only been 12 games i think into the season, but last night was the best game of the year IMO so far. :harden2 has the perfect coach to maximize his strengths and he's got shooter around him (Eric Gordon looking kinda like his 2011 self last night) helps a ton. This is the year :harden2 wins MVP, he should be a 2x MVP winner, but thats' for another day :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Good win by the Bulls, but absolute moron mistake by Rondo at the end there.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Nice win by the Bulls. Not surprised they beat Cleveland either, they usually always show up against them. Butler, Wade, Gibson, and Rondo all had nice games and even though he didn't shoot very well, Mirotic had a bunch of rebounds and had a nice block against Irving at the end there.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I wouldn't call Mike D the master of the run and gun as he never won a title with those Phoenix Suns teams and they was title contenders too. No doubt his system makes Harden an even greater player but he knows nothing about defense and thus Houston at best will proably reach just the WCF like those Suns squad.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

It was okay, @Legit BOSS. Honestly cannot feel too bad about the outcome of the game considering the Splash Brothers were an uncharacteristically horrid 13-42 for the night, but it was a good reminder that beyond shots not falling there is still plenty on the part of the Warriors that needs to be cleaned up. Like :dray kicking dudes as he jumps up all the time. :lol :done


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



DesolationRow said:


> It was okay, @Legit BOSS. Honestly cannot feel too bad about the outcome of the game considering the Splash Brothers were an uncharacteristically horrid 13-42 for the night, but it was a good reminder that beyond shots not falling there is still plenty on the part of the Warriors that needs to be cleaned up.


*Yeah, Klay going 4/20 is inexcusable.*



> Like :dray kicking dudes as he jumps up all the time. :lol :done


*OMG, can we talk about what a legend Draymond is for CREATING HIS OWN FOUL :lmao*



Uptown King said:


> I wouldn't call Mike D the master of the run and gun as he never won a title with those Phoenix Suns teams and they was title contenders too. No doubt his system makes Harden an even greater player but he knows nothing about defense and thus Houston at best will proably reach just the WCF like those Suns squad.


*That small ball, run and gun formula got the Suns the best record in the league in spite of losing Amare and playing no defense. Many thought they were done after he went down, but they actually played better without him. The Warriors perfected the formula with their deep bench(pre Durant) team of the past two years. They had an excellent perimeter defender in Klay, the heart and soul of the hustle in Dray, a strong paint precense in Bogut, and solid workhorses in Ezeli and Speights. Losing those roleplayers pretty much makes the Warriors into the 04-06 Suns with more firepower. 

As Deso said, in losses(and some wins for that matter), the Splash Brothers are having below average shooting nights, but still remain competitive, mostly because of Durant's consistently high scoring, and the contributions of the great all arounder in Draymond. The main problem that both the Suns of last decade and the current Warriors share, is without more of a defensive paint precense, they're going to run into the brick wall of the Spurs. The Spurs owned the Suns' souls and I'm worried that history will repeat itself with the Warriors if they don't feel that gap with a solid big man and a deeper bench.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*





 @SUPA HOT FIRE. * Why aren't we talking about JR Smith's retarded split personality gimmick :lmao*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Of course the Bulls beat the Cavs and then get blown out by the fucking Mavs the next night. :mj4

Only this team can pull something like that off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Shaq was absolutely disgusted by the idea that Deandre Jordan is the best big man in the league. I've got Anthony Davis. What about you guys?*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Javale. :kobelol Never change. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



JOY~! said:


> *Javale. :kobelol Never change. *


*Since you love to see JAVALEEEEEEEE MCGEEEEEEE SHAQTIN A FOOL, here's a preview of next week's episode:*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Did not even know he was on the Warriors lol, still funny though.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

12-0 on the road! Win in the last minute against the Bucks.

Basically, we come to your place, we're winning.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Good game Bucks fans. Once again the Spurs started playing better when Tony Parker went out. Not sayin, just sayin.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cavs seemed to get a little back on track tonight against the Raptors in Toronto getting the win. Its expected for them to be a little sluggish starting off the season.

P.S. Klay has 40 and the Warriors are frying the Pacers.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Headliner @CALΔMITY @Joel 

All that need be said about this game is that :klay WENT FOR 60!!! AND HE SAT FOR THE WHOLE FOURTH QUARTER!!! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

40 in the FIRST HALF!!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Hitting that perfect three-pointer to reach 60 points... :banderas

:klay :klay :klay

Got to :high5 :klay as he walked back to the locker room following his postgame interviews! :woo :woo :woo 

"Hey, man!" he said to me!!!! :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

What a game! What an experience! ROARACLE WILL NEVER BE THE SAME... AGAIN!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Going in, I had my eyes on the Kevin DURANT/Paul George matchup at small forward, but on this night it was :klay who stole the show! :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

:klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay :klay Multiply those :klay faces by 6 and you get the number of points this one man scored on this chilly December night in the East Bay! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

WARRIORS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Klay went OFF last night























I haven't seen anything like that since Kobe's 81 point game 10 years ago. Klay REALLY needed this because he's been having a series of lackluster performances, and you can tell that it was getting to him. He uncharacteristically attacked the basket multiple times to build confidence before he branched out to the jump shot. I just hope he stays on fire and doesn't fall back into his slump.

Klay's 60 points:





Full game highlights:




 *


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*






:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Such disrespect for Knicks......... Love it :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Warriors/Clippers highlights:





I expected a 20 point win, but they won by 17 :meh*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

In before the dumb "experts" start saying Westbrook is the best player in the world. Though, they might have learned their lessons from jumping on the Curry bandwagon last year. Never seen one series destroy a bandwagon so thoroughly as the finals did for the bs "Curry is the best".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> In before the dumb "experts" start saying Westbrook is the best player in the world. Though, they might have learned their lessons from jumping on the Curry bandwagon last year. Never seen one series destroy a bandwagon so thoroughly as the finals did for the bs "Curry is the best".


*The experts aren't saying that; they're only saying he's a front runner for MVP. MVP doesn't represent the best player in the league-it represents who's having the best year, and who's contributing the most to their team. Lebron's got plenty of help around to the point where he can troll on the bench, while Westbrook has to play like a madman for 48 minutes to keep his team competitive. James Harden is also putting up phenomenal numbers this year under D'Antoni's system, so those two are MVP front runners, and it's no surprise that they're getting the praise they deserve. *


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Once Middleton went down before the season even started, I pretty much gave up on my Bucks. They've vastly exceeded my expectations to this point, but that makes me even more depressed in some ways because they would be so much better with Middleton. I think they could have competed to get to the conference finals with him, now I think the lack of firepower may keep them from even making the playoffs. Giannis and Jabari are still so young, and they are being forced to carry way too much of the offensive load.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



I drink and I know things said:


> Once Middleton went down before the season even started, I pretty much gave up on my Bucks. They've vastly exceeded my expectations to this point, but that makes me even more depressed in some ways because they would be so much better with Middleton. I think they could have competed to get to the conference finals with him, now I think the lack of firepower may keep them from even making the playoffs. Giannis and Jabari are still so young, and they are being forced to carry way too much of the offensive load.


Malcolm Brogdon is pretty good. Too bad Kidd doesn't realize it and keeps on giving Snell majority of minutes. Spacing is still an issue, but lets keep underutilizing him, Teletovic, and Monroe. He'll figure it out. Eventually.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> Malcolm Brogdon is pretty good. Too bad Kidd doesn't realize it and keeps on giving Snell majority of minutes. Spacing is still an issue, but lets keep underutilizing him, Teletovic, and Monroe. He'll figure it out. Eventually.


I really hope Middleton comes back at full strength next year. This team has the most potential of any Bucks team I've seen in the long run.

Giannis looks like he's going to be a top 5 player on BOTH ends of the floor. Kid's already an absolute beast and really has no ceiling. 

Jabari hasn't had a full season yet and still just 21 years old. He's shown signs of developing into the elite scorer he has the potential to be.

Middleton already had proven to be an excellent 3 and D guy and then went on to improve his play making skills as well. I'm terrified he'll never be the same after that nasty hamstring injury though.

It's all about putting good role players around those three. Right now, the keepers are...

Delly and Brogdon because I love how scrappy and intelligent they are. Classic glue guys. Awesome that the Bucks have two of those types on the perimiter.

Henson just because he provides shot blocking. They need someone other than Giannis to protect the rim.

Maker because he's 7 ft 1, athletic, hustles, and already has a beautiful jump shot. No idea if he'll put it together, but if he does...holy shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> In before the dumb "experts" start saying Westbrook is the best player in the world. Though, they might have learned their lessons from jumping on the Curry bandwagon last year. Never seen one series destroy a bandwagon so thoroughly as the finals did for the bs "Curry is the best".


I bet you think it's Lebron. :hayden3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Warriors are averaging 120 ppg atm and are on their way to another scoring fest with a 35 point 1st quarter in Utah. :damn

That's some Paul Westhead in Denver type shit, except they can actually play some defense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*JAVALE MCGEEEEEEEEEE is already a front runner for Shaqtin MVP :woo*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> I bet you think it's Lebron. :hayden3


I mean, everyone knows it is. 44/9/10 tonight, in the flow of the game. 31st time in his career that he has either been 1 rebound or 1 assist shy of a triple double.

Unlike some guys, he doesn't chase numbers. He could have went out of his way to get an extra rebound that another teammate was in position for. For example, a PG shouldn't be getting many rebounds on a consistent game to game basis. A triple double is just an arbitrary designation.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lebron definitely chases numbers and this "best player" thing is not worth arguing about with a Cavs fan.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

zaza pachulia is the best player. Look how his absence affected the GSW tonight. :ha


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> Lebron definitely chases numbers and this "best player" thing is not worth arguing about with a Cavs fan.


After last year's finals, anyone disputing that LeBron is the best is someone you have to question their basketball knowledge. LeBron is not out there chasing numbers. Guys like Westbrook & Harden certainly are though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Try talking about my basketball knowledge and then claim that Lebron doesn't chase stats. :what?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> Try talking about my basketball knowledge and then claim that Lebron doesn't chase stats. :what?


Yup. There's a difference between getting numbers & chasing numbers. If LeBron was chasing numbers, he'd be averaging a triple double.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

"Westbrook averages a triple double, so obviously Lebron can. It wouldn't take a toll at all." :banderas


Lebron not being a stat chaser is honestly hilarious though. Westbrook just "gets" stats too, but ya know, lets skew it so you can make your guy look good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Lol, the Warriors got whooped, but Zaza is still trash. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> "Westbrook averages a triple double, so obviously Lebron can. It wouldn't take a toll at all." :banderas
> 
> 
> Lebron not being a stat chaser is honestly hilarious though. Westbrook just "gets" stats too, but ya know, lets skew it so you can make your guy look good.


LeBron's not a stat chaser. This has been a pretty well known fact for god knows how long. It's hilarious that there are people out there who still think this.

With that said, I think LeBron not being a stat chaser can and has been a bad thing on a great number of occasions for him.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> "Westbrook averages a triple double, so obviously Lebron can. It wouldn't take a toll at all." :banderas
> 
> 
> Lebron not being a stat chaser is honestly hilarious though. Westbrook just "gets" stats too, but ya know, lets skew it so you can make your guy look good.


Yeah, you pretty much keep making yourself look like you know less & less with each post. I barely have to say anything at this point.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Ill Will vs Sweet Lou for 6MOY is gonna carry over towards the new year most likely. Pretty entertaining shit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> Yeah, you pretty much keep making yourself look like you know less & less with each post. I barely have to say anything at this point.


We should compare how much basketball we watch/read about each and every day so we can decide who is being the "ass". 


At least I can admit that I'm biased when discussing Lakers/Kobe/Westbrook/etc, but there's always gotta be those fans that think they speak only the truth about their teams while remaining completely objective.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> We should compare how much basketball we watch/read about each and every day so we can decide who is being the "ass".
> 
> 
> At least I can admit that I'm biased when discussing Lakers/Kobe/Westbrook/etc, but there's always gotta be those fans that think they speak only the truth about their teams while remaining completely objective.


It's not about how much you read, it's about inherent knowledge of the game. I'm not being biased saying that LeBron could average a triple double if he wanted to. He said it himself at one point. Not to mention, he's the only player in NBA history with 27,000 points, 7,000 assists and 7,000 rebounds in their career. His natural game lends itself to all facets of the game. 

One big difference between LeBron & a guy like Westbrook is the position that they play. LeBron being a SF is naturally going to be in position for more defensive rebounds, where he is supposed to be. Westbrook has to be out of position to pile up the volume of rebounds. 

As a PG, he should be letting the frontcourt guys get more rebounds & getting up the court. Instead of worrying about getting rebounding numbers, getting on the break to facilitate & score in transition is better for the team's success. Sure, the numbers look good, but it's not helping the team when he's getting rebounds that other players on his team could get as well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Is inherent knowledge of the game stuff like knowing the Thunder prefer Westbrook grabbing the defensive rebounds, when he's not compromising his defense to do so, because it allows him to push the break quicker and go coast to coast before the defense has a chance to set up, allowing them to have one of the best fastbreak teams in the league, which makes up for their lackluster halfcourt offense?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> Is inherent knowledge of the game stuff like knowing the Thunder prefer Westbrook grabbing the defensive rebounds, when he's not compromising his defense to do so, because it allows him to push the break quicker and go coast to coast before the defense has a chance to set up, allowing them to have one of the best fastbreak teams in the league, which makes up for their lackluster halfcourt offense?


Lol, please explain to me how him going in to get the rebound gets the ball up the court faster than a guy in position for the rebound getting it & passing it to him. A PG leading the team in rebounds is not good, especially when they have bigs who can rebound.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> Lol, please explain to me how him going in to get the rebound gets the ball up the court faster than a guy in position for the rebound getting it & passing it to him. A PG leading the team in rebounds is not good, especially when they have bigs who can rebound.



Because he outruns everyone down the court with the ball whereas teams have better ability to get back in position if the Thunder have to long passes up the court to do the same thing or open up opportunities for the other team to steal it. If it's a short pass then the bigs have more time to get back to defense and the rest of the team will also likely setup. This wouldn't be as much of a problem if the Thunder had better 3 point shooters.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*I absolutely love having a PG that can actually rebound the ball. :draper2*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> Because he outruns everyone down the court with the ball whereas teams have better ability to get back in position if the Thunder have to long passes up the court to do the same thing or open up opportunities for the other team to steal it. If it's a short pass then the bigs have more time to get back to defense and the rest of the team will also likely setup. This wouldn't be as much of a problem if the Thunder had better 3 point shooters.


*Sigh* You don't wait for a short pass, you start moving up the court so you're already on the move when you get the ball. He'd be better off trusting his teammates, instead of making everything center around himself. Maybe he wouldn't be leading the league in turnovers if he did some things like that. 

He's having a great year, but there are things I think he is capable of that he could be doing better for the team.



AryaDark said:


> *I absolutely love having a PG that can actually rebound the ball. :draper2*


Imo, some things are better in a little bit more moderation lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*The Timberwolves put up a good fight last night. They've got a few rising stars on their team in Wiggins, Lavine, and Karl Anthony Towns:*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

T'Wolves been giving up big leads all season. This has become an normal thing for them.

Move Wiggins at the 2 and have LaVine be the first guard off the bench. It's okay to have LaVine come off the bench. Bjelica probably can't guard the best wings in the league, but it's just assumptions until it's proven right. It won't hurt to try. They're a playoff squad. 

Thibs needs to expand his skills and explore other combinations instead of having this theory of running starters into the ground all the time and expect success. They're not going anywhere until he gives up that thought process.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> We should compare how much basketball we watch/read about each and every day so we can decide who is being the "ass".
> 
> 
> At least I can admit that I'm biased when discussing Lakers/Kobe/Westbrook/etc, but there's always gotta be those fans that think they speak only the truth about their teams while remaining completely objective.


There's a difference between being objective and saying obvious bullshit like you're doing. LeBron's not a stat chaser. This should go without saying at this point. BUT, with that said...



Randumo24 said:


> Lol, please explain to me how him going in to get the rebound gets the ball up the court faster than a guy in position for the rebound getting it & passing it to him. A PG leading the team in rebounds is not good, especially when they have bigs who can rebound.


Because you are able to attack the other team on offense a lot quicker. Rather than wait for his teammate who got the rebound to find him, Westbrook can just jumpstart straight to the rim. Westbrook is an athletic freak who is already hard to stop. Now imagine him steamrolling down the court while the other teams defense is just trying to get back. This doesn't just create opportunities for him if they don't get back in time, it can (and has on numerous occasions) create opportunities for others because the other team is so focused on stopping Westbrook.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*










He pads his numbers like most stars do. I'm not saying he's alone in this or anything, but some of the passes he makes lead to worse percentage shots than if he just took the shots himself(which helps his FG% at that). 



Randumo24 said:


> *Sigh* You don't wait for a short pass, you start moving up the court so you're already on the move when you get the ball. He'd be better off trusting his teammates, instead of making everything center around himself. Maybe he wouldn't be leading the league in turnovers if he did some things like that.
> 
> He's having a great year, but there are things I think he is capable of that he could be doing better for the team.
> 
> ...


I don't think you actually watch Thunder games.

He leads the league in turnovers because he has by far the most responsibly offensively for his team in the league with one of the most inept offensive supporting casts.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> He pads his numbers like most stars do. I'm not saying he's alone in this or anything, but some of the passes he makes lead to worse percentage shots than if he just took the shots himself(which helps his FG% at that).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you talking about? He's the guy that has to take a good percentage of the bail out shots when the shot clock is running low. He's not passing up shots to force other players into contested shots. I really don't think you watch Cavs games.

I know Westbrook's usage is high, but I don't think you understand just how much he's turning the ball over. He's averaging 5.8 per game, and is on pace to shatter the single season record for most turnovers. There are 23 teams in the league that average less than double just his turnovers per 48 minutes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I know most people are gonna say Giannis has been the most improved player this season ( and rightfully so ), but I gotta tip my cap to Harrison Barnes. I'll vote for him since I never really considered him to be a real NBA player. Right now he's carrying that fucking awful Mavs team on his back.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808769395279482884
http://www.cleveland.com/cavs/index.ssf/2016/12/quicken_loans_arena_home_of_le.html



> The Cleveland Cavaliers today announced a striking $140 million upgrade to the Q Arena that dramatically alters the facility's appearance and, the team says, would make the 22-year-old arena competitive by creating more space for dining, bars and public gathering.
> 
> The Cavs and taxpayers would split the cost, without any increase in taxes. Existing taxes on hotel rooms and Q tickets would pay most of the public's share.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LOL this Bulls team is pathetic, letting a lousy Wolves team coming back from a 21-point deficit to win. How do you win against the Spurs a week earlier but then turn around and do something like that? Guess I should be used to it at this point, they've been doing this stuff for the last couple years, going back to the Thibs era.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

4-1 Road Trip... :banderas :mark: :mark: :mark: BEATING THE CLIPPERS! :woo :woo :woo THAT COMEBACK 'GAINST THE 'WOLVES! :banderas

NBA season has always seemed to heat up and become more gripping around Christmastime to me since I started following the DUBS as a kid! :mark: 

Now that they are back home I hope to return to more regular posting duties! :curry (@Chrome, do you think you could make a Santa hat-wearing :curry?! :mark:  Would be eternally grateful...  :curry :mark

Go WARRIORS! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I hope the Devin Booker and Klay Thompson comparisons around the league stop now. Because they're nothing alike.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> LOL this Bulls team is pathetic, letting a lousy Wolves team coming back from a 21-point deficit to win. How do you win against the Spurs a week earlier but then turn around and do something like that? Guess I should be used to it at this point, they've been doing this stuff for the last couple years, going back to the Thibs era.


Well, it was appropriate seeing how Thibs was coaching the other team last night, lol.

Speaking about the Wolves though, from what I've been able to see they have a great young nucleus but are still figuring out how to win. Still wish they would have drafted someone other than Dunn though. Between Rubio and Lavine, they have options at the PG spot. I would have liked to have seen them get a shooter like Hield or Murray.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

They already tried the LaVine at PG experiment and it failed miserably. They do need a shooter out on the wing; hence Bjelica. Wiggins length is so much better at shooting guard. Combine that with Bjelica's spacing, it'll cause so many mismatches for Towns. That's the switch they need to make. Thibs unintentionally figured it out a couple weeks ago ( albeit it was against an washed up Luol Dieng ). They have 4 more months to go back to it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

NBA and the players association have tentatively agreed to a new CBA. (Y)

Good news, and maybe now we'll start seeing some trades and stuff now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Craig Sager just DIED :sasha3*

BODU17PA9j7


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Rest In Peace Craig Sager


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

R.I.P. Sager.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> He pads his numbers like most stars do. I'm not saying he's alone in this or anything, but some of the passes he makes lead to worse percentage shots than if he just took the shots himself(which helps his FG% at that).






Christmas JOY~! said:


> I don't think you actually watch Thunder games.


I don't think you actually watch any of LeBron's games. Him being a pass first player doesn't make him a stat padder. In fact if anything it makes him the opposite of that. And if he's anything other than that, you're gonna have to do better than a photo shopped image of him and your word on it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

R.I.P Sager. one of the best out there. :lmao


@AlternateDemise

reasons lebron fans can't be taken seriously->defend lebron from the shirts he wears.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Christmas JOY~! said:


> R.I.P Sager. one of the best out there. :lmao
> 
> 
> @AlternateDemise
> ...


:kobe

LeBron isn't even my favorite player on the Cavs.

Come up with an actual argument or admit you're wrong.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

RIP Mr. Sager.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Craig Sager and his suit game will be missed 

R.I.P. :mj2


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

R.I.P Sager. And 2016 is really the worst year.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

R.I.P. Craig Sager. :mj2


Tonight the WARRIORS gave a superlative performance at home! :mark: All five starters were well above 0 in the +/- category: :curry was +20 with 8 points, _10 rebounds_, 8 assists and 1 steal! :mark: :dray was +18 with 11 rebounds, 7 assists, 5 points and 2 blocks! :mark: :klay was +17 and scored a mighty 25 points, going 4-10 from distance with only one free throw attempt which was made, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, and 1 steal! :mark: The story of the season, in some ways, for the Dubs, JaVale McGee, got the start and was oh so impressive, collecting a +13 with 17 points, 2 rebounds, 1 assist and 1 block! All in 16 glorious minutes! :mark: Big K.D. was +8 with 15 points, 14 rebounds, 8 assists and 2 blocks! :mark:

Andre "The Giant" "IGGY" IGUODALA and Shaun "Dr." LIVINGSTON "I Presume" were enormously helpful from the bench, scoring 15 critical points between them, with Andre giving the team that extra little boost with 4 boards, 3 assists and a steal! :mark: :mark:

Ian Clark, Patrick McCaw and David West all contributed modestly from the bench, all helping out. Good to see Kevon LOONEY "TUNES" have give a solid effort with 5 points, 4 rebounds, a steal and a block in 15 minutes! :mark:

It was a good, healthful Thursday night win against the New York Knicks! 

WARRIORS!


Again, though, R.I.P. Craig Sager. :sad:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bulls stink right now lol. Might be time to consider trading Butler for a top-5 pick. White Sox are starting to embrace the rebuild, Bulls should maybe start thinking the same.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bucks giving the Bulls the business again.









Are the Warriors disguised as the Bucks right now?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

If you want to watch the ugliest and sloppiest basketball ever seen, watch the 1st 3 minutes of the Lakers and 76ers game. I had to turn that shit off after seeing that.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> Bucks giving the Bulls the business again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was pleased to see Giannis destroy the Bulls in back to back games, but I think it should be taken with a grain of salt. The Bucks are young and WILDLY inconsistent. Honestly, they look like contenders some games and other times they look like a bottom 5 team. 

I don't think the Bucks are much better than the Bulls. Both are somewhere in the middle of the league on the whole. The Bucks have a much better long term roster though. I'm not exactly sure what the plan is in Chicago...rare that Bucks fans have more to be excited about than Bulls fans. We'll see how long this lasts...we're cursed.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Rodney Hood :frankie

D'Antoni putting all his 3 point shooters in at the end so they could break the record :frankielol What a FRAUD OF A TEAM. *


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bulls with a nice and efficient 1st quarter. But the Pistons are 1 game under .500 and pretty mediocre, so I'm expecting a collapse in the 2nd half. If this was the Warriors they were doing this to, I would have no worries right now.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Really thought the East could step up this year but outside of Cleveland & Toronto it's just a bag of trash


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> Really thought the East could step up this year but outside of Cleveland & Toronto it's just a bag of trash


Yeah, East looked like they were on their way back up last year but they've taken a step back this year. About as bad as it was 3 years ago around this time. Still plenty of time though, a few of these teams will start making a run methinks.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Other than the Hawks and the Wizards disappointing, I feel like most of the East have records that are what most would expect. A good run of results could get anyone into a top 4 spot in the east which was what happened last season as well. :shrug That wouldn't happen in the West. The West has an even worse 8th seed in the Blazers at the moment but the top 7 is more or less done if the Grizzlies can maintain they voodoo magic playing only scrubs + Marc Gasol. 

There are more underperforming teams out West than in the East so far this season.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



FriedTofu said:


> Other than the Hawks and the Wizards disappointing, I feel like most of the East have records that are what most would expect. A good run of results could get anyone into a top 4 spot in the east which was what happened last season as well. :shrug That wouldn't happen in the West. The West has an even worse 8th seed in the Blazers at the moment but the top 7 is more or less done if the Grizzlies can maintain they voodoo magic playing only scrubs + Marc Gasol.
> 
> There are more underperforming teams out West than in the East so far this season.


Relative to preseason expectations the only teams in the West "underperforming" are Portland, Minnesota and Dallas. But at the same time you have teams like Houston & the Lakers, that have done better than expected

In the East people were expecting Cleveland to be head-and-shoulders above everyone, but not Toronto. And people were not expecting 3-11 in the East to all be bunched together hovering around .500


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> Relative to preseason expectations the only teams in the West "underperforming" are Portland, Minnesota and Dallas. But at the same time you have teams like Houston & the Lakers, that have done better than expected
> 
> In the East people were expecting Cleveland to be head-and-shoulders above everyone, but not Toronto. And people were not expecting 3-11 in the East to all be bunched together hovering around .500


I would put the Pelicans as underperforming as well but that is due to injuries again.

You have the Knicks, Bucks and Hornets doing better than expected as well in the East. And Raptors too with their league best offensive efficiency that nobody saw coming. Did anyone really expect the flawed starting lineup of the Bulls and the Pacers to be 3-4 games above where they are now?

I wouldn't say the Lakers are doing better than expected, they just had a hot start. Their record and performance outside of that is where most expected them to be.

I believe the East's records are bunched together due to Hawks and Wizards slow start, and Celtics missing Horford for much of the first couple of months. Last season 3-10 out East was separated by just 7 games. Nothing in the offseason, trades or projected internal development, suggests things would improve significantly for many of those teams. The Knicks and Bucks outperforming expectations and the Magic trading everything for a shot at the 8th seed just threw even more teams into that mix even though the Heat dropped out due to trading away Wade.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

BOOGIE!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Hopefully the Kings go on a nice win streak and finish the season out of the top-10 in the draft so the Bulls can get their pick.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

With the bottom half of the West this trash, it could actually happen and Bulls can finally get that pick.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:chefcurry :klay K.D. :dray 

:woo :woo THE CORE FOUR :woo :woo

:woo :woo GOING TO WAR :woo :woo

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS

The defense is getting better and better, game by game. :banderas

Tough road trip commences! Should be fun to watch during the Christmas season! :dancingpenguin

What a performance by BOOGIE up the I-80 in Sacramento. :done


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Great game last night. Bucks were fucking dangerous, but LeBron and the offense did their thing in OT to seal the deal. Rumor has it there's gonna be an epic rematch of biblical proportions on Christmas day. I eagerly anticipate this showdown. Until then.........










:mark: :mark: *......................HOW BOUT THEM CAAAAAAVVVVVVVVVSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Joel @Legit BOSS @L-DOPA @Notorious

One of the most truly exciting WARRIORS games of the season thus far, this was a back-and-forth (over a dozen lead changes!) Battle in Brooklyn between the Nets and the Dubs! :mark: With no :dray as he was tending to the birth of his child in the Bay Area, the Warriors had to put forth a stellar effort to defeat a hungry Nets squad (the final score was not reflective of the game until the final few minutes). 

This turned out to be a rather great and gratifying win for a pretty great team. Yet the San Antonio Spurs keep haunting the Warriors, only a game-and-a-half back. :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812130397769187328

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812115640345653248
:woo :woo :woo :woo

Such a fine team win! 

:chefcurry :klay K.D. ZAZA

WARRIORS :dancingpenguin


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Isn't that a travel by Curry? :lol

And he shot poorly tonight. 6/19. This is against the Nets, does it really deserve such hoopla over a routine victory made unnecessarily harder by the Warriors?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bulls are stuck in purgatory atm. Think it's time Reinsdorf gives the green light to rebuild this team too tbh. Hopefully the Kings play well enough so the Bulls get their pick and then maybe trade Butler to another team for a top-5 pick. Then they'd likely have 3 picks in a deep draft class. That'd work for me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Westbrook netted his third straight 40 point game and this one came with a triple double. :trollbrook


Lakers have lost 12 of their last 13. :mj2


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Luke Walton should become a player/coach. My Lakers started off so promising too. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:dray had a miserable game returning to the team following the birth of his child but the rest of the team had his back, and a hard-fought win in Detroit against a pugnacious Pistons team was the reward! :curry :klay K.D.! :dancingpenguin

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813090901274804225
:mj4

This shit ain't right. If we lose today, I'm blaming it on this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:dray already with a technical. :lol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

What an amazing game between the Warriors and Cavaliers. Not a boring minute throughout. Their encounters are gonna be must see TV throughout the season.

KYRIE a straight up baller :kyrie :banderas


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Irving. :cgmoan


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

That was a great game, looking forward to the rubber match in the finals.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@DesolationRow @Legit BOSS


y'all can say I didn't tell y'all. :xmaskobe



Curry lost his top 5 status. Westbrook/Durant/Lebron/Leonard/Davis>Curry(that's minimum too, you can add Harden to that list these days).


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This start by the Bulls.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@DesolationRow @Randumo24 @Mra22










*ON THE TWELFTH DAY OF CHRISTMAS, MY TRUE LOVE GAVE TO ME…. ….ANOTHER EPIC CAVS COMEBACK AGAINST THE WEST’S BEST TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

(And a partridge in a pair tree.)

Holy shit. What an epic game. I just couldn’t deal with that. Throughout most of it, it felt like the wine and gold just couldn’t keep up with the new SUPER-TEAM, especially Kevin Durant. *BUT THEY TURNT UP SO HARD IN THE 4TH, I COULDN’T EVEN THINK STRAIGHT!!!!!!!! RJ WITH THAT SICK DUNK!!!!!!!!!! LEBRON PROVING WHY HE’S STILL THE FUCKING KING!!!!!!!!! AND UNCLE DREW, ONCE AGAIN, NAILING THE DAGGER SHOT TO SEAL THE FUCKING DEALLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

The fight in this team, the spirit, the will to never say die and give up. *BUT I GUESS THAT’S WHY THEY CALL US BELIEVELAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Obviously, there are some things we need to work on in the future. (Mainly our defense and figuring out ways to contain that beast known as Kevin Durant.) But for now, I’m happy to get the close W on this joyous holiday.

*IN THE IMMORTAL WORDS OF SPONGEBOB AND PATRICK IN THE FRY COOK GAMES, IT'S NOT OVER YET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE CAVS WON TODAY'S GREAT BATTLE, BUT THIS WAR IS FAR FROM OVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT FOR JANUARY 16TH, WHERE THESE TWO TITANIC TEAMS WILL CROSS PATHS ONCE AGAIN IN ANOTHER ACTION-PACKED CLASH FOR SUPREMACY IN THE NATIONAL BASKETBALL ASSOCIATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT UNTIL THEN........*










:mark: :mark: *HOW BOUT THOSE FUCKING CAVSSSSSSSSSSSS?????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> @DesolationRow @Legit BOSS
> 
> 
> y'all can say I didn't tell y'all. :xmaskobe
> ...


*Yes, you did. Imagine my salt when I got off the plane and saw we lost by one goddamn point :sasha3. I'll watch it when I get home. According to the happy celebration of @The Absolute, it looks like Cleveland made an epic comeback.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*











Great comeback by the Cavs. Careless turnovers once again the bane of this Warriors team. Kyrie went Curry-mode on Curry once again. How is Jefferson still a key player for a championship team in 2016? :lmao

Great game and a great preview for the finals.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

God damn, that 4th quarter had me going nuts in my parents living room. :lol KYRIE putting the nail in the coffin once again. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Minnesota Timberwolves get to play on Christmas Day and the Toronto Raptors don't.

Life ain't fair kids.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Kyrie is better than Curry plain and simple


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*They blew a 14 point lead :Jordan2. I can't even be mad about that. They did it to themselves. The turnovers NEED to stop. Blowing a 4th quarter lead in such a severe fashion showed shades of last year's OKC Thunder.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



RKing85 said:


> The Minnesota Timberwolves get to play on Christmas Day and the Toronto Raptors don't.
> 
> Life ain't fair kids.


Eh, the T-Wolves have 2 young, potential superstars so they get a spot even if their team isn’t really ready for that spot.

And as far as the Cavs go, even as a Cavs fan I will say if KD getting tripped up would have happened in the first 46 minutes, it would have been called. So there’s that. But, the Warriors still blew a 14 pt lead against a Cavs team who didn’t have JR Smith.

And for the Warriors I will say the more KD starts to flow, the more Curry starts to fade into the background, and ultimately I don’t know if that’s the winning formula for this team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:jbutler coming through in the clutch again. LOL at needing a last-second shot to beat the lowly Nets though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Jabari > Wiggins


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814658119095697408
:kemba


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LeBron giving himself an F grade for his performance in a near triple double because of too many turnovers is one reason why he's just plain better than Westbrook. The whole game matters, not just the positive numbers.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Wizards are starting to look like a playoff team again. One game out of .500 with a big win over the Clippers not too long ago. Wall's putting this team on his back and of course Beal is currently dealing with an injury. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Amusing how Hoiberg's seat is starting warm according to rumors and he finally benches Rondo. Been a long time coming, MCW should definitely be the starter going forward.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> LeBron giving himself an F grade for his performance in a near triple double because of too many turnovers is one reason why he's just plain better than Westbrook. The whole game matters, not just the positive numbers.


You're assuming Westbrook wouldn't feel the same. He's not the one hyping up his triple doubles, it's fans and the media.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> You're assuming Westbrook wouldn't feel the same. He's not the one hyping up his triple doubles, it's fans and the media.


Well, he & Harden are leading the league in turnovers by a lot(and at a pace to shatter the single season record). He should be lamenting over how many times he is turning the ball over. He certainly looks like he's out there playing for stats rather than make everyone on his team better when he's playing such inefficient basketball.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> Well, he & Harden are leading the league in turnovers by a lot(and at a pace to shatter the single season record). He should be lamenting over how many times he is turning the ball over. He certainly looks like he's out there playing for stats rather than make everyone on his team better when he's playing such inefficient basketball.


Again, you are just assuming that he doesn't care when he has a high amount of turnovers. He's currently on pace to shatter the single season usage rate record, so it's really not shocking he's averaging a lot of turnovers given how much he dominates the ball. But as far as him being a detriment to the team, who should be handling the ball more? Andre Roberson?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

There's Steven Adams who appears to have a great chemistry with Westbrook. But maybe such factor is regarded as invisible under the guise of media wanting to overly and solely focus on _Westbrook_ alone and his impressive (but arguably also distracting) stats.

Meanwhile I'm really feeling it for the Clippers. Blake Griffin out, now Chris Paul out. On top of that Austin Rivers (and Doc *again* :lol) getting ejected in such a controversial fashion:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bucks own the Bulls' souls this season. :jabari

Let them losses stack up so we can start making some front office changes.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LEL at this Bulls team. Started off pretty good only to lose by 20 to the Bucks :mj4 :mj2

Giannis is a beast though. Gotta give him credit.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Rockets are playing good so far this season, 26-9 record with Harden having a MVP caliber season. 2nd best offensive team in the league behind Golden State who is obviously #1 . Houston could make a deep playoff push and go as far as the WCF. Would be a exciting series if they played the Warriors, possibly a 7 game one too.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Don't look now, but after a god awful start, the Wizards are 3 games out of the 3rd seed in the East! :woo

(although pretty much every team in the east can say that)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Triple double inside two quarters :sodone*


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Harden absolutely went off last night, scoring 53 points with 17 assists and 16 rebounds. Seems like more people are warming up to him, and he's getting less hate now. Even though some of the criticisms about him are deserved, I've always felt that the amount of Harden hate was ridiculous.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Arcade said:


> Harden absolutely went off last night, scoring 53 points with 17 assists and 16 rebounds.


I believe he was also the first player in history to record 50, 15, and 15 in a game.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Tony said:


> Giannis is a beast though. Gotta give him credit.


The fact that he's as good as he is without being able to shoot is just unreal.

He's exceeded my expectations at every turn. I didn't really think he had another huge leap in him.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Arcade said:


> Harden absolutely went off last night, scoring 53 points with 17 assists and 16 rebounds. Seems like more people are warming up to him, and he's getting less hate now. Even though some of the criticisms about him are deserved, I've always felt that the amount of Harden hate was ridiculous.


I think Harden has improved in his game, like passing the ball more and stepping up on defense somewhat. Before he was just a scorer but now he seems to becoming a all around player atleast. Rockets have a legit shot at going far in the playoffs this season.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bulls/Pacers/Wizards are in awful spots these days, I'm thinking is it time to trade Wall/Butler/George from these respected teams


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bucks with a modest lead on the Thunder mid way through the 4th quarter. Doesn't bode well...Bucks have been winning every other game and have been blowing leads in the 4th...


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



I drink and I know things said:


> Bucks with a modest lead on the Thunder mid way through the 4th quarter. Doesn't bode well...Bucks have been winning every other game and have been blowing leads in the 4th...


It's a good match up. The Bucks really haven't blown it too much IMO. The Wizards games come up, but they're about where they should be so far without Middleton.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



ThunderJet88 said:


> It's a good match up. The Bucks really haven't blown it too much IMO. The Wizards games come up, but they're about where they should be so far without Middleton.


Yeah, they've exceeded my expectations without Middleton. Struggling a bit in the 4th quarter comes with the territory when your two best players are so young.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



I drink and I know things said:


> Yeah, they've exceeded my expectations without Middleton. Struggling a bit in the 4th quarter comes with the territory when your two best players are so young.


As long as they get Parker locked up next, the future looks bright. I can't wait to go to the new stadium. Seems like stadiums take a century to get built though.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

JIMMY G BUCKETS got 52 points in a Bulls victory against the Hornets. 

Well if there is a shining light so far in this Bulls season, it's him :butler


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Butler da Gawd. :jbutler

Only needs 28 more 50-point games to catch :mj.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



SAEBA said:


> Bulls/Pacers/Wizards are in awful spots these days, I'm thinking is it time to trade Wall/Butler/George from these respected teams


Pacers have myles turner who can develop alongside George.

Wizards have way too much committed salary to let Wall go.

Bulls have no reason to let Butler go when he's on a relatively cheap deal.


The return for these players also won't live up to the players themselves. The draft has no guarantees and rebuilding hurts the bottom line for teams as well(producing money). Hard to sell tickets without a star and hard to make playoffs without one too. None of the teams will be contending any time soon, but at least they can be competitive in the future with a few moves. Trading their stars won't help any of them accomplish anything.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



RetepAdam. said:


> The fact that he's as good as he is without being able to shoot is just unreal.
> 
> He's exceeded my expectations at every turn. I didn't really think he had another huge leap in him.


So..."Magic you were right, Giannis is the SUPERSTAR you told me he'd be"? :kobe3


He's still improving to and the jump to top 5 status will happen in a few years. :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> So..."Magic you were right, Giannis is the SUPERSTAR you told me he'd be"? :kobe3
> 
> 
> He's still improving to and the jump to top 5 status will happen in a few years. :banderas


If you said he'd be a future superstar, then sure, you were absolutely right. I've admitted since like March that as long as he was able to keep up his Point Giannis level of production for a full season, he was headed that way.

I wasn't certain he'd ever make that second jump from good rotation guy to bona fide star player. I thought he'd have to improve as a shooter to do it, but he's been doing it without any semblance of range. Turns out he's just that much of a physical freak. :lol

Playing him at PG was a stroke of genius for the Bucks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Harden> Westbrook. In any case Houston are championship bound. Thunder need Durante to be even considered. Adams has improoved alot this season. But needs to improove his rebounds. They are paying him for that. Bulls are still shit. Wade has been okay. But miss a Dereck Rose. Cleveland look likely to be their abouts. As well The Warriors. Curry is overrated, if wasent for his incredile 3 pt abilities, no one would even talk abut him.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:dray with his second triple double of the season and the WARRIORS needed every last bit of it to prevail over the Denver Nuggets at home to start the new year! 

:woo WARRIORS, though! :woo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Wall's ballin out


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Be lying if I said I was jumping for joy about the Bulls beating the Cavs for a 2nd time this season. Our stupid front office is probably thinking, "Wow, we've beaten Cleveland twice this season, maybe we can beat them in a playoff series!"









Nice to see :butler still doing his thing though. He's become a great clutch player this season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

He's racking up DNPs right now, but I hope Thon Maker turns into a legit player, just so I get to use this all the time.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*






My man Westbrook. :lol I know the refs both here (and in NFL) have been quite controversial as of late but this was hilarious.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cavs reportedly just traded for Kyle Korver. :wow


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



RetepAdam. said:


> Cavs reportedly just traded for Kyle Korver. :wow


Kyle Korver and Kevin Love on the floor at the same time as LeBron James is about to be one of the most annoying trios for opposing teams to guard.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Hawks look like they might be ready to blow it up, as I've heard rumors about a Paul Millsap trade too.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> Kyle Korver and Kevin Love on the floor at the same time as LeBron James is about to be one of the most annoying trios for opposing teams to guard.


I kind of wanted Korver to go to the Warriors, just so we could see a Curry/Klay/Korver/KD/Dray lineup. :sodone


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LeGM out here making moves...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Haven’t seen really any Atlanta ball this season but if Korver can still be that sharpshooter when needed, I’m liking this.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



RetepAdam. said:


> I kind of wanted Korver to go to the Warriors, just so we could see a Curry/Klay/Korver/KD/Dray lineup. :sodone


Good night no, Warriors loaded enough. Let the Cavs get this one to make things even more interesting. LBJ, Kyrie, Love, now Korver with Smith will be dangerous.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cavs got Korver! It's a wrap we going back to back


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Mra22 said:


> Cavs got Korver! It's a wrap we going back to back


I wouldn't go that far. Korver's an excellent sharpshooting SG/SF but he's also a pretty weak defensive player. JR Smith was dominating him on a game to game basis in the playoffs because Korver couldn't defend him straight up (well that and for what ever reason Smith can't miss when he's playing against the Hawks). 

Cavs are without a doubt going to the NBA Finals again (something pretty much everyone was calling at the start of the season before Korver came to the team), but they still have glaring weaknesses in their team. 

Also, this just occurred to me, I'm kind of mad now that Delly isn't on this Cavs team anymore. A line up of Delly/Korver/Shumpert/James/Frye at some point in the start of the second or fourth quarter would be fun as hell to watch.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

What about those Warriors by the way? They are the king of blowing leads, How are you going to blow a 24 point lead? :lol Cavs might be getting super Mario too which would fill a big need for a backup PG


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> I wouldn't go that far.


I think he was just getting excited because he's a Cavs fan.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

With the amount of actual open shots he's going to get, I expect Korver to shoot over 50% on this Cavs team.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Would like to personally thank the Warriors for costing me my W6 in Streak for the Cash with that epic collapse last night.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Butler.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Jimmy Butler has been sensational these past few games :banderas


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Warriors will have to work on holding a lead.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Forgot who it was, but 'lol' at whoever said Rondo was gonna work with the Bulls; thinking he's better than Carter-Williams. 

I thought he was gonna be out of the rotation by Christmas. I was off by a week or so. My apologies :sodone


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Has anyone seen Derrick Rose? He's missing.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lol at D-Rose no showing for the Knicks game the other night. His career has certainly went downhill.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Butler played like shit tonight, but I think he was sick or something, and he's out tomorrow, along with Wade. Don't know who's bright idea it was to play him, but if he's sick, then he needs to sit out. This team's ceiling is a 1st round exit, no need to do too much Butler.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> Butler played like shit tonight, but I think he was sick or something, and he's out tomorrow, along with Wade. Don't know who's bright idea it was to play him, but if he's sick, then he needs to sit out. *This team's ceiling is a 1st round exit, no need to do too much Butler.*


*

*

If they even make the playoffs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> If they even make the playoffs.


Yeah, that's why I said ceiling bro, that's the absolute best they can do. I don't think they're a playoff team either.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Damn Wizards are pathetic lol, should've ran the Bulls out the gym tonight instead of winning by just 2. Denzel definitely deserves some more playing time after playing well tonight. Wouldn't mind Niko getting benched completely either.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> Damn Wizards are pathetic lol, should've ran the Bulls out the gym tonight instead of winning by just 2. Denzel definitely deserves some more playing time after playing well tonight. Wouldn't mind Niko getting benched completely either.


 @RetepAdam.


remember when you were trying to talk up mirotic to me last year and i said he had no value and now everyone is caught up. :banderas


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> @RetepAdam.
> 
> 
> remember when you were trying to talk up mirotic to me last year and i said he had no value and now everyone is caught up. :banderas


It's been a bad year for Mirotic. He's had two good years. Him playing poorly now doesn't change the fact of him playing well previously. :kobe

EDIT — Btw, as rough an individual season as Niko's had, the Bulls are +22 per 100 with Butler/Mirotic/McDermott lineup combinations on the floor, as compared to the collective -4 with all other combos.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



RetepAdam. said:


> It's been a bad year for Mirotic. He's had two good years. Him playing poorly now doesn't change the fact of him playing well previously. :kobe
> 
> EDIT — Btw, as rough an individual season as Niko's had, the Bulls are +22 per 100 with Butler/Mirotic/McDermott lineup combinations on the floor, as compared to the collective -4 with all other combos.


Niko was bad last year too. I don't think I've seen any other Bulls fans actually defend, he just does idiotic things on the court in regards to shot selection and his defense isn't great.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> *Niko was bad last year too.* I don't think I've seen any other Bulls fans actually defend, he just does idiotic things on the court in regards to shot selection and his defense isn't great.


He had a slow start, but by the end of the season, he turned things around and then some. Shot nearly 40% from 3. Had a productive season by every available metric.

Does he have frustrating tendencies? Absolutely. But he's still been a quality player and net positive for the majority of his NBA career to date.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Niko was bad last year too. I don't think I've seen any other Bulls fans actually defend, he just does idiotic things on the court in regards to shot selection and his defense isn't great.


And he's shooting 31% from 3 too, despite being labeled a "3-point specialist."


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Advanced metrics are a bad way to analysis player if that's all youre doing.


Shit like "the Bulls are +22 per 100 with Butler/Mirotic/McDermott lineup combinations on the floor" is absolutely meaningless when given no context to the players they're playing against and when Mirotic comes in(I'm assuming most of these minutes are produced against the opposing team's bench, which provides the that lineup an advantage of having Butler out there with them.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Advanced metrics are a bad way to analysis player if that's all youre doing.
> 
> 
> Shit like "the Bulls are +22 per 100 with Butler/Mirotic/McDermott lineup combinations on the floor" is absolutely meaningless when given no context to the players they're playing against and when Mirotic comes in(I'm assuming most of these minutes are produced against the opposing team's bench, which provides the that lineup an advantage of having Butler out there with them.


Good thing WOWY analysis lets you compare those lineup configurations against literally any other Bulls combination facing that same quality of opponent. And it's not like Hoiberg's substitution patterns have been anything near consistent this year.

I know you like to rail against cold analysis, and I agree with you when it's used carelessly or context-free, but this is not one of those instances. The eye test backs up that he does a bunch of positive things, even when his shot isn't falling. The numbers say the Bulls are often better for him having been on the court. A number of smart people who I trust agree with this assertion.

It's possible that I have a blind spot on Mirotic because I want him to be successful and enjoy watching him when he's playing particularly well. I won't discount that possibility at all. But until the tide turns on his impact on the Bulls (and it very well might, considering how much Hoiberg's been fucking with his confidence over the past two seasons), we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this one. We aren't going to see eye to eye.

And that's okay. (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Can we change the title to "Harden and Westbrook's Magical Triple D's"? This man just had back to back 40+ point Triple Doubles *







@SAEBA









BPG-CqrAhhE


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819054738876436480
:hmm:

Think he actually finishes that contract out in Sacramento?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cousins could be the best center to never reach .500 regular season ever.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Update:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819071286127099904
:sodone :sodone


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I'm shocked it hasn't been more quadruple doubles out of them two. 

The amount of turnovers Westbrook and Harden commit a game are comical. And it's certain points during the games where they're stat hunting, it's so blatant. Sagging off their man ( pretending to play defense while at least 10 feet off ), dropping down into the paint and cherry picking for a rebound. It's more of a flow of the game with Harden than Westbrook, but both of guilty of it.

But I can see Westbook's point of view more-so than Harden's because that Thunder team fucking suck. They're usage rates deserve to be in the teens. Rockets are really surprising this season. Eric Gordon, Clint Capela ( before he got hurt ), Patrick Beverly, and Trevor Ariza all having a monster season. Montrezl Harrell has really stepped up too. His game is mostly consist of Harden dishing / alley-opping to him, but he's playing well.

Back to Westbrook and Harden. I like to see both of them clean up their game a little bit and stop playing so out of control, sloppy, and egregious triple-double hunting. Those interns and view baiting reporters over at ESPN will never say it, but gotta keep it real.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

curry chokes so much it is comical. lmfao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

And one more thing to get off my chest.

Malcolm Brogdon could've easily gave Embiid a run for his money for ROTY if Kidd actually watches his players play basketball. What a awful...

He doesn't even deserve to be called a 'coach'. He's just some fucking guy that stands there with VIP court seats.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@Bubba Chuck

Bruh, you saw your boy TJ Maxx did tonight tho:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819372021687554048


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> And one more thing to get off my chest.
> 
> Malcolm Brogdon could've easily gave Embiid a run for his money for ROTY if Kidd actually watches his players play basketball. What a awful...
> 
> He doesn't even deserve to be called a 'coach'. He's just some fucking guy that stands there with VIP court seats.


He is a starter you know.. and the team is very young, and over .500

He's doing a fine job.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This is the best I've seen out of the Nuggets so far this year. Just blasting the Pacers right now. Their perimeter defense still needs a lot of work. Thank God they have Gary Harris.

With all the pieces they have, I'll be shocked if they didn't make nay moves in February.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> And one more thing to get off my chest.
> 
> Malcolm Brogdon could've easily gave Embiid a run for his money for ROTY if Kidd actually watches his players play basketball. What a awful...
> 
> He doesn't even deserve to be called a 'coach'. He's just some fucking guy that stands there with VIP court seats.


embiid is light years ahead of everyone. brogdon would not come close and the bucks have been great under kidd with good development.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> I'm shocked it hasn't been more quadruple doubles out of them two.
> 
> The amount of turnovers Westbrook and Harden commit a game are comical. And it's certain points during the games where they're stat hunting, it's so blatant. Sagging off their man ( pretending to play defense while at least 10 feet off ), dropping down into the paint and cherry picking for a rebound. It's more of a flow of the game with Harden than Westbrook, but both of guilty of it.
> 
> ...


Thunder are 15-3 when Westbrook gets a triple double. If you include last year I'm pretty sure it's 31-5.

If you're gonna hate and say his triple doubles hurt the team at least be able to back it up. :mj


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> If you're gonna hate and say his triple doubles hurt the team at least be able to back it up. :mj


The inefficiency is a detriment to the team, yes ( even if the team is ass ). 

I'm not hating on anyone. Just telling what I'm seeing :mj

EDIT: Not really a stat person. I just watch the games. Don't know what you want out of me. Lol.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Thunder are 15-3 when Westbrook gets a triple double. If you include last year I'm pretty sure it's 31-5.
> 
> If you're gonna hate and say his triple doubles hurt the team at least be able to back it up. :mj


How exactly does this help the Thunder when the playoffs occur?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

It's all about the game and how you play it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819702430384422913


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> How exactly does this help the Thunder when the playoffs occur?


What does this even mean? This has nothing to do with what I said.

Nothing short of another superstar will help the Thunder come playoff time. Westbrook isn't exactly going to be able go out and do it all himself. They have a chance at the 2nd round depending on the matchup, but no one thinks they're going to go farther.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> What does this even mean?


It means when he misses 15+ shots and committing 10+ turnovers in a playoff series, he's never gonna win a championship.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> It means when he misses 15+ shots and committing 10+ turnovers in a playoff series, he's never gonna win a championship.


Lets start off with saying Magic Johnson averaged 4.5 turnovers for his career. He's considered the greatest playmaker of all time. He handled the ball a lot, as does WEstbrook, when you handle the ball a lot you'll get turnovers. That's the way it goes.

Westbrook has had 2 10 turnover games on the year, neither in which he had a triple double, both games his team won and one was against the Clippers when they were lighting shit up at the start of the season.

And of course shooting poorly wouldn't get the job done, but again he has a large responsibility to score as well as set up teammates. You must not watch the Thunder games very well if you think he's somehow doing it poorly. He takes too many threes and takes way too many in the clutch, that he needs to work on, but just trying to slam a guy that the entire opponent's defensive gameplan is aimed to stop is silly. No shit it can be a struggle for him to score when the other team collapses in on him whenever he drives and he doesn't have the greatest shooters in the world surrounding him.

When Westbrook had another superstar with him, Durant, these weren't even issues so y'all can shut up about trying to slam a guy for trying to carry his team. No one thinks Thunder will go far in the playoffs and it's not because of him but the lack of star teammates around him. :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Nuggets blew the Pacers out by a score of 140-112. :damn


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> @Bubba Chuck
> 
> Bruh, you saw your boy TJ Maxx did tonight tho:
> 
> ...


Trust the process bruh :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Bubba Chuck said:


> Trust the process bruh :mj2


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820062328192253952
Yea, Jojo is The Game now.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

76ers won again tonight, now 12-25. Lol this team is becoming like a good fun bad basketball squad to watch. Similar to the old Warriors teams before Curry and them came.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> 76ers won again tonight, now 12-25. Lol this team is becoming like a good fun bad basketball squad to watch. Similar to the old Warriors teams before Curry and them came.


They've won 5 of their last 6, ever since they gave that bum Okafor the boot they're been playing better. They gotta just cut their losses and get a solid role player or pick back for him and move on.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Man IT officially has best nickname in the league if his teammates are calling him "King in The Fourth" :robb


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

KING IN THE FOURTH


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> They've won 5 of their last 6, ever since they gave that bum Okafor the boot they're been playing better. They gotta just cut their losses and get a solid role player or pick back for him and move on.


When did they give up Okafor?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> When did they give up Okafor?


About 4 games ago. He was getting DNPs because his defensen is awful and he's a poor fit regardless of who else is out there.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Westbrook is amazing. Look at his team. Every game, 2 of the 5 starters dont break double digits. The only reliable scorer off the bench is enis. They wont go anywhere, but westbrook is the clear mvp. Without him, how many games would they win?

Westbrook is a true superstar. I hear the whole you have to win a playoff series to be one, but seriously, his team mates are so inconsistent. Adams should be a double double guy, oladipo should go over 20 every night. Its a crap shoot on who shows up for them.

Add in a brutal schedule the rest of january, theyre not gonna get to 50 wins.

Westbrook grinding the hell out of it, yet soft as butter durant, the weakest 'superstar' in history is gonna rack up several titles.

Life just aint fair


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> When did they give up Okafor?





Invictus said:


> About 4 games ago. He was getting DNPs because his defensen is awful and he's a poor fit regardless of who else is out there.


As a disclaimer, they just benched him. I think Uptown is under the impression that he was traded.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Phil Jackson's ghostwriter indicates Melo would waive no-trade clause for two teams










Source: http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/p...lo-would-waive-no-trade-clause-for-two-teams/


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*WOW THAT STEAL BY JIMMY, BIG TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lakers should tank for their pick. :toomanykobes



SpeedStick said:


> Phil Jackson's ghostwriter indicates Melo would waive no-trade clause for two teams
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Griffin is a better player than Melo and on a cheaper contract. Literally no one should be going after him at this point.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Blake Griffin... Meh...

Jusuf Nurkic or Nerlens Noel on the other hand would be a perfect fit for the Celtics though. It is kinda dry right now. We need TRADES :mark:.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cavs look completely dysfunctional as a team right now. They're not running any plays offensively and defensively they look abysmal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Dang my Cavs are getting stomped right now


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*The Warriors are off to a GREAT start :curry. Hopefully they learn from their mistakes from last game and maintain the lead this time.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This game looks over....Our defense is atrocious, we desperately need to trade for a big...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Warriors going in dry on the Cavs.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Is it just me or do the Cavs just really suck at playing on MLK day?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Warriors are off to a GREAT start :curry. Hopefully they learn from their mistakes from last game and maintain the lead this time.*


And Durant shitting all over Lebron. :kobe3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Why does the Instagram ho have better seats than Ayesha :lmao*
BPWedyFgoCA


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I don't get it. How can you play your biggest rival like kings on one holiday, then play like geeks on the next? Instead of another dominant performance over the SUPER-TEAM, we were treated to this:






And this:






We got violated with no Vaseline last night. Hopefully, we can correct our defensive mistakes if we meet these guys in the Finals. And LeBron, enough with the flops. You're too goddamn old to be doing that shit.

Cavs... :bunk


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Draymond is something else. :lol

As entertaining it is he better not cost GS the finals.

*Or Else* :braun


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

People shouldn't have expected some epic game. The Cavs were on the end of a long west coast road trip. The Warriors have been at home, outside of a single game at Sacramento, since the game in Cleveland on Christmas. The scheduling of this game set up the outcome to end up like this.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@bbr okay lets really compare this:

Durant defensive rating: 100.9
Lebron DR: 104.1

Durant: defensive FG% rim : 47.5% with 4.8 attempts at the rim a game
Lebron defensive FG% at rim: 51.8% with 3.7 attempts at the rim.

^Rim protection is defined as the defender being within five feet of the basket and within five feet of the offensive player attempting the shot.

KD effective FG% 59.5 http://stats.nba.com/players/shooti...eason&StarterBench=Starters&TeamID=1610612744

Lebron effective FG%: 56.1 http://stats.nba.com/players/shooti...eason&StarterBench=Starters&TeamID=1610612739

The majority of tangible statistics side with Durant>Lebron.

I'd really like to hear an argument about Lebron>Durant with some actual evidence that suggests this is still true.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Rings and Play Off success. *


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Speaking of Westbrook...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821961697581826048
:krillin


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



seabs said:


> *Rings and Play Off success. *


we're not talking about all time nor comparing accomplishments from past seasons, this is about this season.


And durant will win rings the same way lebron did now. :toomanykobes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*The game pretty much went as we expected, with the Warriors blowing out the Thunder, Kevin Durant going off, and Westbrook getting his triple double(quadruple double including turnovers). Westbrook's fuckery last night was hilarious though :lmao*
BPb4Wdyjsif
BPb8cHDDMP-



Invictus said:


> @bbr okay lets really compare this:
> 
> Durant defensive rating: 100.9
> Lebron DR: 104.1
> ...


*
Again, Durant outplaying Lebron one night over the course of the last 7 years doesn't make him the better overall player. Lebron makes any team he's on better. Durant did not make the Thunder players better-it was a two man show. Lebron is the better player because he improves the stats of everyone around him, and he doesn't care about inflating his own. He could have a Westbrook season in his sleep, with less than half of the turnovers, if he wanted to make it about himself. If I'm starting a team from scratch as a GM, I'm taking a declining Lebron over a prime Durant every time, simply because Lebron greatly improves the team dynamic. Durant does not improve the Warriors' team dynamic; he just adds more firepower. The Warriors unarguably have more defensive weaknesses with Durant than they did with Bogut, Ezeli, etc.*


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Would it make sense for OKC to try to get Carmelo? They definitely need to add pieces to their puzzle


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I feel a huge Boogie trade is about to happen. No way they can sneak in as the 8th seed now with what happened to Gay last night. If they do pull the trigger on it, they better rip half of someone's team. Nuggets and Celtics obviously have the most assets. 






Non-contact too. Damn man :mj2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



cablegeddon said:


> Would it make sense for OKC to try to get Carmelo? They definitely need to add pieces to their puzzle


0% chance Carmelo agrees to go to Oklahoma City



Cashmere said:


> I feel a huge Boogie trade is about to happen. No way they can sneak in as the 8th seed now with what happened to Gay last night. If they do pull the trigger on it, they better rip half of someone's team. Nuggets and Celtics obviously have the most assets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nuggets don't really need Cousins. Jokic is dynamite.

I think it's more likely the Kings try to trade for another SF than it is that they trade Cousins.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The game pretty much went as we expected, with the Warriors blowing out the Thunder, Kevin Durant going off, and Westbrook getting his triple double(quadruple double including turnovers). Westbrook's fuckery last night was hilarious though :lmao*
> BPb4Wdyjsif
> BPb8cHDDMP-
> 
> ...


Wade and Bosh were awful when Lebron joined them. They did not play better.

Love did not play better last year.


Waiters did not play better, he was shipped out.


This idea that he makes EVERYONE around him better is simply untrue. He will you open at the three point line and get you open threes or can get you open shots under the rim, but he won't make you better when he's off the ball or when you have the ball in your hand or anything of that sort. All these players he made better fall into those two categories: shooters(literally most of the players on the cavs and heat) or the under the rim dunking guys(Anderson/Thompson/Haslem although he also did baseline jumpers a lot).

This notion you have that Durant doesn't make his team or teammates was disproven during his MVP year, but I guess you missed all that as you think Durant wasn't capable of doing shit on his own. Not to mention, as I seemingly have to keep telling you, Durant is the better defender and that counts for a lot when you're capable of actually defending the rim because you're a legit 6'11" guy.

And if Lebron was going to average a triple double he had every opportunity in his first 7 years, it never happened. Fuck outta here trying to disrespect Westbrook's accomplishment by treating it as something that Lebron "easily" could do and with way less turnovers(as if Lebron isn't a heavy turnover guy himself if he had a team like Westbrook). Do you know how silly your idea is? Thunder don't have shooters, they have poor ass spacing and teams collapse in on Westbrook heavily in the paint as a result. Lebron has never had to deal with that in a long ass time because again he's always surrounded by shooters, the Thunder have not surrounded Westbrook with shooters.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> Nuggets don't really need Cousins. Jokic is dynamite.
> 
> I think it's more likely the Kings try to trade for another SF than it is that they trade Cousins.


Yeah they can keep Jokic at the 5, but how about inserting Cousins at the 4?

C: Jokic
PF: Cousins
SF: Chandler
SG: Harris
PG: Mudiay

Nuggets dealing Gallo, Barton, and Nurkic. Unless you think Chandler > Gallo? Both are really injury prone, so this is tough. Jokic and Nurkic cannot play together, so that'll solve the Nuggets dilemma while the Kings get their discount Boogie in Nurkic while getting a tier 2/3 in Gallo or Chandler.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Wade and Bosh were awful when Lebron joined them. They did not play better.
> 
> Love did not play better last year.
> 
> ...


Durant's definitely been a better defender than LeBron has this season. And it hasn't been close to be honest. And this is coming from me, a guy who usually defends LeBron. 

While LeBron may still be a top five player in the league, Durant FOR NOW looks like he's progressed into the better player. He's still scoring at an efficient rate despite being on a stacked offensive team, he's rebounding the ball at a better rate, he's getting guys involved, and he's playing arguably the best defense of his career. LeBron's having another great year without question, but just like last season he seems to be slacking defensively until the playoffs roll around the corner. We'll have to wait and see how well Durant plays when the time comes. 

In regards to your last part, we've been over this already, LeBron could have most certainly averaged a triple double if he actually tried to. He doesn't care about stats, and you could tell he didn't just by watching him play. No one's trying to under mind what Westbrook is doing right now (well, at least I'm not anyways, can't speak for BBR). But when you consider the fact that Westbrook has a 42% usage rate and how he's their lone star on the team, him averaging a triple double shouldn't be much of a surprise at this point. What is astounding is how much playing time Westbrook's averaging. He's only averaging 34.6 minutes per game. He's averaging a triple double while playing under 36 minutes on a game to game basis. That's insane. 

Maybe LeBron wouldn't be able to do it even if he tried. That isn't something we can determine. But considering what he was able to do with a "meh" attitude in regards to his stats, I have no doubt in my mind that he would, at the very least, had a 27/9/9 average during his prime (I guess you could argue that we still are in his prime). Maybe not now since he has two incredible rebounders in Kevin Love and Tristian Thompson in the same line up as him, but in his Miami days? When Chris fucking Bosh was the next best rebounder on the team and LeBron was built like a tank and had a good amount of shooters to pass out to? It's very likely he could have pulled it off.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> Yeah they can keep Jokic at the 5, but how about inserting Cousins at the 4?
> 
> C: Jokic
> PF: Cousins
> ...


In my mind Jokic/Cousins together would be a bad fit just like Jokic/Nurkic. Granted Cousins is a lot better than Nurkic, but it's the same premise.

But like I said, the Kings are still in the mix for the playoffs, they'll probably try to pawn WCS/McLemore off for a stopgap SF.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> In my mind Jokic/Cousins together would be a bad fit just like Jokic/Nurkic. Granted Cousins is a lot better than Nurkic, but it's the same premise.
> 
> But like I said, the Kings are still in the mix for the playoffs, they'll probably try to pawn WCS/McLemore off for a stopgap SF.


Cousins can shoot and not clog the paint tho.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Cousins can shoot and not clog the paint tho.


And the two of them defensively?

I think someone like Millsap would be a better fit, but his age doesn't really fit with Denver's timeline


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> And the two of them defensively?
> 
> I think someone like Millsap would be a better fit, but his age doesn't really fit with Denver's timeline


No, but he would be a great fit and it's good to have veterans around on a young team that's trying to find its way. As long as it doesn't preclude them from drafting and developing a PF for the future, a Millsap trade would make a bunch of sense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:jbutler an all-star starter.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

WESTBROOOK DIDN'T EVEN GET VOTED TO BE A STARTER :LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

BPdzwipAoUv

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822236194142420993:wow

*Oh well, I voted for all of them to start except Leonard. It's not that he doesn't deserve it; he's just not an exciting player.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Obviously, Westbrook should have gotten it over Steph, but the way the new system works, once Steph finished first in fan voting, either Westbrook or Harden was getting snubbed because Steph wasn't finishing lower than third in player or media voting (he finished third in both). Since it's 50/25/25 and he went 1/1/3, it averaged out to 2. Harden went 2/2/2. Westbrook went 3/1/1. So, they all finished tied at 2. Tiebreaker is fan vote.

The real inexplicable one is Kyle Lowry not being an East starter. He finished fifth in fan voting, but if he finished first in player and media voting (as he should have), he gets in. Instead, he went 5/5/4.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> WCS/McLemore off for a stopgap SF.


Jae Crowder :troll

Let the Gordon Hayward sweepstakes begin early :done


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Something I've noticed from only having the Cavs to watch (I need to get the league pass), Iman Shumpert's offensive game has improved quite nicely this season, especially these past few games since being put in the starting position. I think his play at the starting role might keep him there even when JR comes back. He's still a very solid defender with good length and good instincts at that end of the floor. And he allows the Cavs big three to flow better offensively even if JR Smith has gotten better at working with it rather than disrupting their offense entirely. With great spot up shooters like Love, JR, Korver, Jefferson and Frye to pass to, the last thing opposing teams would want is for another marksman to appear in Cleveland and it looks like Shumpert is emerging as one. 

And that's not even mentioning Irving AND LeBron whose having his best three point shooting season since his final season in Miami. If they can keep this up, lord only knows how deadly the Cavaliers will be as a whole by the time the playoffs roll around.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> BPdzwipAoUv
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/822236194142420993:wow
> 
> *Oh well, I voted for all of them to start except Leonard. It's not that he doesn't deserve it; he's just not an exciting player.*


Leonard out here scoring in all sorts of different ways yet you gonna say he ain't exciting. :confused


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> Jae Crowder :troll
> 
> Let the Gordon Hayward sweepstakes begin early :done


Hayward's not leaving and has no reason to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Leonard out here scoring in all sorts of different ways yet you gonna say he ain't exciting. :confused


*Not to me. It's personal preference. I want to see Harden break ankles, Curry pull up from half court, Cousins boogie on people, and Davis finesse his way through the paint. The All-Star game is about showmanship, and Leonard doesn't have any.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Not to me. It's personal preference. I want to see Harden break ankles, Curry pull up from half court, Cousins boogie on people and pop off, and Davis finesse his way through the paint.*


Leonard breaks ankles and dunks with ferocity.

Leonard is great at hitting 3's.

Leonard is good at posting up and mid-range jumpers.

Leonard is doing it all for the Spurs right now offensively, the only reason you don't like him is because he's not a showboater.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Leonard has one of the most exciting games in the league, it's not fun seeing a guy do literally everything on the court?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Leonard breaks ankles and dunks with ferocity.
> 
> Leonard is great at hitting 3's.
> 
> ...


*That's correct. I like the players with the over the top personalities.*



SAEBA said:


> Leonard has one of the most exciting games in the league, it's not fun seeing a guy do literally everything on the court?


*The Spurs' playstyle in general bores me. I respect him as a top player, but watching him doesn't excite me. I like the run and gun style.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Embiid is gonna be a top 5 player next year in the league. It's finally happening. :mj2


If he takes another quantum leap he might fuck around and be the best.

https://twitter.com/KevinOConnorNBA/status/822657034491428864?ref_src=twsrc^tfw


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Why LeBron and Kawhi can't play each other every night... :mj2

Can Dejounte Murray start permanently now? Please Pop? It's time for him and Kawhi to wreck shit :done


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Leonard breaks ankles and dunks with ferocity.
> 
> Leonard is great at hitting 3's.
> 
> ...


This fella is a fan of Sasha Banks and you're surprised he's not a fan of a guy because he's not flashy? :mj



Invictus said:


> Embiid is gonna be a top 5 player next year in the league. It's finally happening. :mj2
> 
> 
> If he takes another quantum leap he might fuck around and be the best.
> ...


I hope he's able to stay healthy. I truly do. The amount of potential he has is truly insane.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

#TAPE season has been a nightmare :mj2


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cavs have missed 10 free throws this game. 50% shooting from there. Can't do that against teams this good.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

YASSSSS! Spurs win!

Beat the Cavs on their own turf, Kawhi with a 41 point game against LeBron.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Kawhi's never gonna win MVP tho. It's so gay









Fuck that bullshit award. Just continue to shit on the rest of the league


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This was definitely a case of the Cavs losing it more so than the Spurs winning it. 

Cavs miss 10 free throws. And Cavs had the final possession with plenty of time only for it to be wasted by a very stupid fadeaway three point attempt by LeBron. Lue for what ever reason doesn't have Korver out there when they needed a three to tie the game at the end. And the Spurs had a LOT of open three point attempts. Just a lot of very questionable decision making on the part of the Cavs and an overall terrible performance. I'm surprised it was this close. 

Regardless, I hope for the sake of Cavaliers fans that Lue gives LeBron the biggest verbal lashing of his life in the locker room for that fadeaway three pointer he took on the final possession of a tied game. Not only was it unnecessary and stupid but it's something LeBron does all the time in that situation against big teams and it really needs to stop. If any of Pop's players did that they would end up in a body bag in Brooklyn.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Decent win by the Bulls I guess, but if the Kings finish JUST inside the bottom-10 this win's gonna look funny in the light. :francis


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Spurs could potentially win the title this season, nobody is even talking about that one.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cannot remember the last time Bulls won a game in convincing fashion :hmm:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Joel said:


> Cannot remember the last time Bulls won a game in convincing fashion :hmm:


The Pistons game like a month ago?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> The Pistons game like *a month ago*?


:mj2


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> Spurs could potentially win the title this season, nobody is even talking about that one.


I think they have a better chance than people think. Warriors may have a lot more talent than them, but the Spurs match up very favorably with them.

It's going to come down to how well Durant does against Leonard, but Warriors could have their hands full inside. Aldridge can simply shoot over Draymond due to his big height advantage, and Gasol will be a handful as well.

Cavs will have an even bigger issue with the Spurs. But a decent shooting night from Kevin Love could make life a nightmare for the Spurs bigs, who aren't very well equipped to handle someone like him.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Spurs were supposed to be the Warriors biggest threat the last two seasons and in both years they didn't last long enough to even play GS.

At this point I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

lol @ warriors


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

so we just gon act like the warriors didnt get rekt by a guy who averages 13 ppg?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



DELETE said:


> so we just gon act like the warriors didnt get rekt by a guy who averages 13 ppg?


Yeah probably. Won't matter when we get to April.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



DELETE said:


> so we just gon act like the warriors didnt get rekt by a guy who averages 13 ppg?


Eh.

Waiters was having a mini-breakout this year. He had a groin injury in December which derailed him, but he's cooking right now. Efficiency is always gonna be his issue though.


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Big W over a very good Toronto team. On a roll.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LeBron wants a playmaker on the Cavaliers. In all honesty, I don't think a playmaker is what they need right now. Yes that would help but they scored over 120 points and still lost. And they gave up 118 points the other night to SA (granted that was an overtime game but still). A defensive center of some point is what Cleveland desperately needs right now. Do they even have anyone that they can trade at this point for a decent center?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LeBron had full knowledge the roster would be top heavy with no bench. Y u mad tho!?

He mean-mugged the front office to giving Tristan fucking Thompson a max contract. Don't wanna hear crying about it now.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> LeBron had full knowledge the roster would be top heavy with no bench. Y u mad tho!?
> 
> He mean-mugged the front office to giving Tristan fucking Thompson a max contract. Don't wanna hear crying about it now.


I kind of see where LeBron's coming from, but I just don't see where this need for a back up playmaking point guard is coming from. Like I said before, if anything they need to find a back up at the center position.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> I kind of see where LeBron's coming from, but I just don't see where this need for a back up playmaking point guard is coming from. Like I said before, if anything they need to find a back up at the center position.


They lost Delly in free agency, Mo Williams retired, and Kay Felder is an inexperienced rook so they no longer have a viable backup PG. So it's definitely a need.

And with Mozgov signing in LA and Birdman tearing his ACL they don't have an actual center on the team as well.

They'll probably some vets after the post-deadline buyouts start


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Your Cavs just turned down a Love for Carmelo deal @AlternateDemise

One of the smartest decisions they've made. Straight dodged a bullet.

EDIT: It didn't come from Woj. Might have been ESPN clickbait. Nvm then.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> Your Cavs just turned down a Love for Carmelo deal @AlternateDemise
> 
> One of the smartest decisions they've made. Straight dodged a bullet.
> 
> EDIT: It didn't come from Woj. Might have been ESPN clickbait. Nvm then.


I wouldn't exactly call them "my" Cavs. While I have a deep respect and admiration for them, and for what they were able to accomplish last season, they're not really a team I go crazy for. I'm more of a player fan kind of person. The last team I was a legitimately big fan of was the Boston Celtics after Garnett joined the team, and that was because I absolutely adored him and Allen (and I was also already committed to attending college out in Boston so that certainly helped). They're the only team I can watch consistently however since I live in Ohio. 

And yes, a smart decision indeed. At this point with how well Kevin's playing, it would be beyond idiotic to trade him and fuck up the chemistry they've developed. They won a championship with this big three, there's no need to change the big three.



Notorious said:


> They lost Delly in free agency, Mo Williams retired, and Kay Felder is an inexperienced rook so they no longer have a viable backup PG. So it's definitely a need.


They're still putting up some of the best offensive numbers as a team. And it's not like their regular season has been a failure or anything so far. They were able to beat Golden State and they've done well against other high profile teams too. And hell, right now the big three are all averaging 20+ points per game (LeBron 25.6, Irving 24.6, Love 20.5). That's absolutely insane. Even Miami when they had their big three of LeBron/Wade/Bosh weren't able to do this for this long into the season. And what's even more crazy is that they've been doing this without a back up playmaker, and with a lot of great offensive talent in JR, Frye and RJ, and even Shumpert who is having arguably his best offensive season of his career. I'm not saying a backup playmaker wouldn't be helpful, but at this point I don't think more offense is what they need. 

Simply put, they absolutely need a defensive center. It doesn't have to be a Joel Embiid, but it's gotta be someone who can at least clog up the paint and make it harder for opposing teams to score down there. I don't think the Cavs will be able to get a guy like Mozgov again (not necessarily talking skill-wise but just someone who has his height and length), but if they can manage to get someone who can at least bother shots down in the paint, that'll come a long way in helping their defense.

Edit: And while we're on the topic of the Cavs current woos, what the hell is going on with their free throw shooting? 3/10 from the FT line so far tonight after only hitting 50% in the game against San Antonio. I mean, seriously, what is having a playmaker going to do for you if you can't hit your free throws?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Cavs are absolutely atrocious!!!! We are so soft in the paint, the Kardashian curse is real....Thanks Tristan. Also I like LeBron but he has turned into a crybaby


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Cavs got screwed in that game. Cousins totally went over Love's back at the end of regulation to get a "steal" & they didn't call the foul.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> I kind of see where LeBron's coming from, but I just don't see where this need for a back up playmaking point guard is coming from. Like I said before, if anything they need to find a back up at the center position.


They need a real backup PG. Their current backup PG is a like 5'7" rookie who's more of a scorer than a passer. A big problem is that he's too small to be a good defender, so Kyrie is the best PG defender that they have. He's not as bad as some people like to say, as he's rated middle of the pack at the position. Still, the backup is a liability on defense & not a distributor on the offensive end.

They need a decent backup distributing PG who can play decent defense, and maybe a big. Or maybe Channing Frye remember that he's fucking 7 feet tall & play some better defense. JR Smith is much more important to the Cavs than a lot of people realise.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Bulls sound like a dumpster fire right now. Somebody needs to get fired already, whether it's Hoiberg, Forman, Paxson, or preferably, all of them.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I want Nikola Jokic on the Spurs so bad :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> I want Nikola Jokic on the Spurs so bad :mj2


Would you settle for Nikola Mirotic?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> Would you settle for Nikola Mirotic?


Wrong Nikola :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Philly has now own 10 of their last 13 and two wins back to back without Embiid(and Okafor :lmao).


Lakers are now in 2nd last. :drose


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> They need a real backup PG. Their current backup PG is a like 5'7" rookie who's more of a scorer than a passer. A big problem is that he's too small to be a good defender, so Kyrie is the best PG defender that they have. He's not as bad as some people like to say, as he's rated middle of the pack at the position. Still, the backup is a liability on defense & not a distributor on the offensive end.
> 
> They need a decent backup distributing PG who can play decent defense, and maybe a big. Or maybe Channing Frye remember that he's fucking 7 feet tall & play some better defense. JR Smith is much more important to the Cavs than a lot of people realise.


None of this tells me WHY a back up point guard is needed. You're pointing out what we already know. But what I know, as of now, is that Cleveland's offense isn't what's made them lose the last 6 of 8 games (except for maybe the Golden State game, and even then you can argue that one was more so due to fatigue). 

IF Cleveland had the resources to get a decent back up point guard on top of trading for a good defensive center, then I would be in agreement here. But they simply don't have those resources. There's no one on the team that you can really trade at this point besides Jefferson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The top 4 teams in the East are 36-38 against the West.


6 of the last 8 losses for the Cavs came against the West.

Cavs are the only top 4 east team with a winning record against the east(might actually be the only team in the east with a winning record against the west but I didn't check).

Maybe the problem isn't so much a "Cavs" thing and more a "east is awful against the west at pathetic levels again".


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> None of this tells me WHY a back up point guard is needed. You're pointing out what we already know. But what I know, as of now, is that Cleveland's offense isn't what's made them lose the last 6 of 8 games (except for maybe the Golden State game, and even then you can argue that one was more so due to fatigue).
> 
> IF Cleveland had the resources to get a decent back up point guard on top of trading for a good defensive center, then I would be in agreement here. But they simply don't have those resources. There's no one on the team that you can really trade at this point besides Jefferson.


Honestly, we really don't know what they have the resources for. We don't know who's exactly available, and what the price tag is on them. They don't have any playmakers outside of Kyrie & LeBron. That's a big problem.



Invictus said:


> The top 4 teams in the East are 36-38 against the West.
> 
> 
> 6 of the last 8 losses for the Cavs came against the West.
> ...


West coast trips for Eastern teams in the regular season are a lot harder in the NBA than east coast trips for Western teams due to the time of the day that games take place. Most games don't start on weekdays for Eastern teams on the west coast until 10 pm EST. 

The Cavs had a pretty tough road trip out west. The last two games were at home, but the Spurs are really good on the road & won in OT. Against the Kings, the Cavs got screwed over by the refs. However, the game was also anomalous because of how bad the Cavs randomly shot FTs in the game. If they shot their Season average, the Cavs would have had like another 12 points on FTs. 

It's the opposite in the NFL because west coast teams are playing at 10 am their time against teams on the east coast.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> The top 4 teams in the East are 36-38 against the West.
> 
> 
> 6 of the last 8 losses for the Cavs came against the West.
> ...


Not saying you aren't right, but two of the three games they just lost were the Cavs to win. They lost both games by a combined total of 7 points. In both of those games, they shot 50% from the free throw line. They shoot their team average and they win both of those games. Easily. 

Either way this slump the Cavs are currently on has basically come out of no where. They were able to beat a healthy Golden State without JR Smith, but that road trip seems to have really done a number on them.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825022651315916801
Maybe the NBA will block this one too just like Chris Paul to the Lakers. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

So Wade and Butler are apparently coming off the bench tonight. What shit show this season has turned into. Not gonna lie though, the fuckery has been kinda amusing.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> So Wade and Butler are apparently coming off the bench tonight. What shit show this season has turned into. Not gonna lie though, the fuckery has been kinda amusing.


I straight up lost my shit when I heard about this. The fuckery being committed in Chicago has reached levels of hilarity I never thought imaginable.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> I straight up lost my shit when I heard about this. The fuckery being committed in Chicago has reached levels of hilarity I never thought imaginable.


Well they just lost again so more fuckery awaits!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cavs back on the winning track with a nice blowout of the Nets. Don't let the final score fool you. The Nets were down by about 20 with like 3 minutes left. They just tacked on points when the game was already decided.



Chrome said:


> So Wade and Butler are apparently coming off the bench tonight. What shit show this season has turned into. Not gonna lie though, the fuckery has been kinda amusing.


It was punishment for the dumb shit they said to the media. They would have done the same to Rondo, if they were letting him play in the first place lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Since we're approximately halfway through the season, who do you guys have for MVP? I'm going with James Harden. His team is 3rd in the league, he's averaging close to a triple double, and he's largely responsible for their success. Mike D'Antoni deserves Coach of The Year for incorporating his run and gun style with Harden at the helm and turning this franchise around so significantly. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Depends on how you define MVP. Best player in the league is Durant though. *


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I thought the Knicks drama was bad this season, but the Bulls are taking it to a whole new level right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*The Warriors just took a big dump on the Clippers with a 46 point win. Oh yeah, and THIS happened:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825534069479976960
*Just another day at the office :curry





 @DesolationRow Is that you at the 4:26 mark? :lol
*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Warriors just took a big dump on the Clippers with a 46 point win. Oh yeah, and THIS happened:*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/825534069479976960
> ...


:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo

Hahaha, *Legit BOSS*, that was not I at the 4:26 mark but it *WAS* I in spirit! :mark: :mark: :mark: 

ALL HAIL THE CHEF! :bow :bow :bow :chefcurry :curry :curry2 :curry3 

:woo :woo WHAT A GAME! :woo :woo WHAT A PERFORMANCE! :woo :woo :sodone

My friend @Tony left this on my wall... :mj2








> So this Steph Curry fellow is pretty good at basketball :side:
> 
> Seriously though, what a fucking game Steph had. Dude was making shots that was reminiscent of last years unanimous MVP season. It felt like he couldn't miss. I freaked out when he made that half court shot to end the 1st half since he had plenty of time to cross half court but apparently that wasn't good enough :lol Added bonus that he did it at the Clippers expense :mark:
> 
> Performances like this makes me prefer KD not jumping ship since I feel it was more fun to watch Steph have the freedom to make these crazy shots rather than deferring to Durant. Just my personal opinion.


I don't know, I'm okay with K.D. being on board. :mj :lol

Anyway, it's always immensely satisfying to see the Clippers get buried (yes I know, no Chris Paul, etc., but, still), and to see :curry go completely off like this was a major treat that ostensibly had the entire Bay Area buzzing well into the wee morning hours (like now!). @AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Notorious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@DesolationRow *The Clippers get mopped WITH Chris Paul :lol. They just have no answers for the Warriors:curry*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



DesolationRow said:


> :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo
> 
> Hahaha, *Legit BOSS*, that was not I at the 4:26 mark but it *WAS* I in spirit! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> ...


Chef curry cookin up them 3 pointers. :chefcurry 

That half court shot tho. It had me stunned. I haven't been keeping up with warrior games as of late (thanks drow for showing me highlights), but I remember when Curry would always go for them 3 pointers and miss 98% of them. Apparently he got the magic back though. 

Fantastic performance! :woo :woo :cheer :curry2 :cheer :woo :woo


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This game is exactly why Westbrook's triple doubles don't impress me. He's trying to get the numbers. He passed up a number of layups in the 4th quarter trying to get his 10 assists.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> This game is exactly why Westbrook's triple doubles don't impress me. He's trying to get the numbers. He passed up a number of layups in the 4th quarter trying to get his 10 assists.


And this goes back on the point Magic kept trying to make about LeBron. In these kinds of games, LeBron doesn't do this. He goes for what ever helps his team win the most. 

Thunder had a pretty pathetic performance all around, but seeing Westbrook struggle against Shumpert, a guy I've always been a fan of, was music to my ears...or eyes I guess.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> And this goes back on the point Magic kept trying to make about LeBron. In these kinds of games, LeBron doesn't do this. He goes for what ever helps his team win the most.
> 
> Thunder had a pretty pathetic performance all around, but seeing Westbrook struggle against Shumpert, a guy I've always been a fan of, was music to my ears...or eyes I guess.


Lebron fans thinking Lebron doesn't stat pad. What a surprise. :what?



Lebron himself has never, EVER passed out of a layup to a 3 point shooter(that he has teams surround himself with to create more room for himself and to get those easy assists) in order to get an assist. That never happens.


Lebron in Westbrook's shoes doesn't resign on this Thunder team and goes jump ship anywhere else. Lets not get into what Lebron vs. Westbrook would do because Lebron would just leave if he was surrounded by the teammates Westbrook is. :mj


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Lebron fans thinking Lebron doesn't stat pad. What a surprise. :what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not talking about passing out of a layup to an open 3 point shooter. Doing that to good 3 point shooters is just a good idea by analytics. What I'm talking about is shit like Westbrook did today. He passed out of at least 3 layups to Adams underneath the hoop who had 2 guys on him. That's not passing to improve your team's point total, that's passing to try to get yourself assists. 

Not to mention how they try to get him rebounds. They had Adams not even box out & start going up court on the shot so that Westbrook was the one going in in case of a rebound attempt. It's pretty obvious when you watch Thunder games that they are actively trying to get him numbers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

At least he's not doing the old rebound stat pad classic of keep getting your own miss and putting it back up to get another rebound, I call that the Moses Malone classic.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Randumo24 said:


> I'm not talking about passing out of a layup to an open 3 point shooter. Doing that to good 3 point shooters is just a good idea by analytics. What I'm talking about is shit like Westbrook did today. He passed out of at least 3 layups to Adams underneath the hoop who had 2 guys on him. That's not passing to improve your team's point total, that's passing to try to get yourself assists.


Right Westbrook should keep shooting instead so he can get blasted for putting too many attempts, which he already had 26 in the game. The layoff to Adams is an integral part of their offense that usually works a lot better when there's more spacing on the floor. When there's not it gets clogged up. 

Lebron does the same type of plays to Thompson except there aren't two guys on him as they can't collapse inside the paint with all the 3 point shooters on the Cavs. This isn't a "Westbrook problem" this is a lack of 3 point shooters on the Thunder probably which hurts Westbrook's game.




> Not to mention how they try to get him rebounds. They had Adams not even box out & start going up court on the shot so that Westbrook was the one going in in case of a rebound attempt. It's pretty obvious when you watch Thunder games that they are actively trying to get him numbers.


I highly doubt you watch many Thunder games. :mj

Did you know they have one of the best transition games in the league because of the way they rebound so they can quickly get up the court and take advantage of their big guys being up there before the opposing big mens to allow them to get open buckets? Did you know they rely on these fastbreak to get easy points as they struggle mightily in the halfcourt, so they depend on gimmicky stuff to get their guys easy looks?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Did you even watch the game today? It seems like you don't know what plays I'm talking about. When does LeBron pass out of easier layup opportunities to Thompson being doubled?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Lebron fans thinking Lebron doesn't stat pad. What a surprise. :what?


Because he doesn't. And everytime you've made this claim you've offered up no evidence to back up this claim. What a surprise.



Invictus said:


> Lebron himself has never, EVER passed out of a layup to a 3 point shooter(that he has teams surround himself with to create more room for himself and to get those easy assists) in order to get an assist. That never happens.


This is your best argument? A pass first player is a stat padder because he dishes out shots to open three point shooters? I guess that makes literally every point guard and pass first player in the history of the NBA a stat padder. What great logic you have there. 

And oh yeah, those three point shooters teams get are totally so he can get more assists. Yeah, it has nothing to do with opening up the lane more so he can drive to the lane easier. Yeah, it's all so he can get assists. 

And just because we're not too busy already disregarding logic, lets just ignore the fact that LeBron is absolutely pissed at the fact that he's the only legitimate playmaker the Cavaliers have and wants that to change. In other words, he wants to be getting less assists. But yeah, he's a stat padder. 



Invictus said:


> Lebron in Westbrook's shoes doesn't resign on this Thunder team and goes jump ship anywhere else. Lets not get into what Lebron vs. Westbrook would do because Lebron would just leave if he was surrounded by the teammates Westbrook is. :mj


So now you're bringing up irrelevant things because you can't handle the fact that Westbrook's a stat padder and LeBron isn't? Why is that a bad thing? If I was a Cleveland fan I would want LeBron to be a stat padder. With how good he is at rebounding and passing, the amount of things he could accomplish is insane. 

And you also want to be that guy and try to bring LeBron leaving again into this? You still think LeBron would actually leave Cleveland again? :mj4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Those 3 point shooters are solely for him and his statistics as they help him look good out there. They're there for HIS game. Not Kyrie's. Not for Love. HIM. Yes they hurt the team as the team is 4-18 without him because the team is built SOLELY around him. That's why they do poorly when he goes to the bench or why he doesn't play, not because the team is bad, but because the team is built completely around him with little consideration for the other players. The team being built around him helps his statistics as it allows him to completely play his game to get HIS stats. 

Lebron never teams never have a great rebounders. Lebron teams never have ball dominant guards that run the offense. They're built around him, for his usage, for his stats. But ya he's pissed he's the only playmaker on the team when he's had the most say on the personnel and just can't bitching for a second to realize this is the team he wanted before GS got Durant and now he wants to pin the blame on the management.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Mavs, Heat and Wolves not following the tank commander's orders! All winning to get within the 8th seed yet again!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I absolutely have no idea what's wrong with the Cavs they literally look like zombies playing basketball half of the time


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Mavs have strucked gold with Yogi Ferrell


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Mra22 said:


> I absolutely have no idea what's wrong with the Cavs they literally look like zombies playing basketball half of the time


Lebron's coasting on defence again during the regular season. And the rest of the players are following in his example but they don't have the physical gifts plus bball smarts like Lebron to cover up half of those plays or make up the points on offence.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lose at home against the Heat and struggle against the 76ers at home too but go on the road and blow out the Thunder. This fucking Jekyll and Hyde ass team....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Today in random trade news, the Hornets have trade Roy Hibbert & Spencer Hawes to the Bucks for Miles Plumlee

@Invictus Remember in TDL when there was a debate about whether Hibbert was the best C in the league? :mj4


----------



## CretinHop138 (Sep 9, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Beat the Seattle...oh uh Oklahoma. Great win again

You know its going to be a good year when the band wagoners start coming!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *The Clippers get mopped WITH Chris Paul :lol. They just have no answers for the Warriors:curry*





CALΔMITY;65248522 said:


> Chef curry cookin up them 3 pointers. :chefcurry
> 
> That half court shot tho. It had me stunned. I haven't been keeping up with warrior games as of late (thanks drow for showing me highlights), but I remember when Curry would always go for them 3 pointers and miss 98% of them. Apparently he got the magic back though.
> 
> Fantastic performance! :woo :woo :cheer :curry2 :cheer :woo :woo


This is all quite true! :curry

:chefcurry hobbled by the flu for a few days but then he comes out after two needed off days at home and :curry2 unleashes 11 three-pointers against those Charlotte Hornets last night! :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark:

:dance WARRIORS :dance :curry :dray :klay K.D. IGGY. ZAZA. LIVI. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Hold on @DesolationRow, you also gotta give credit to 2 TIME SHAQTIN MVP, JAVALEEEEEE MCGEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Those 3 point shooters are solely for him and his statistics as they help him look good out there. They're there for HIS game. Not Kyrie's. Not for Love. HIM. Yes they hurt the team as the team is 4-18 without him because the team is built SOLELY around him. That's why they do poorly when he goes to the bench or why he doesn't play, not because the team is bad, but because the team is built completely around him with little consideration for the other players. The team being built around him helps his statistics as it allows him to completely play his game to get HIS stats.


So let me see if I got this right. 

LeBron surrounds himself with point shooters so he can inflate his stats. NOT so he can have an easier time scoring in the paint by having more space in the paint, NOT so he can have teammates to pass to and allow his strengths as a passer to be used to the fullest extent, but so he can pad his stats. 

At this point you're not even trying anymore. You're just making up random shit with no basis behind it. At least make some kind of attempt at making a coherent argument. 

Here, watch this. 

"Russell Westbrook wanted Kevin Durant to leave OKC so he could inflate his stats and average a triple double. He doesn't care about winning. He just wants pretty looking stats".

That's literally what you're doing right now.



Invictus said:


> Lebron never teams never have a great rebounders.


I'm assuming you are saying LeBron's teams never have great rebounders. 

And if that's the case, Kevin Love, Anderson Varejao and Tristian Thompson are on the phone. They want to call bullshit on your "LeBron's teams never have great rebounders" claim. 



Invictus said:


> Lebron teams never have ball dominant guards that run the offense.


And now it appears Kyrie Irving's on the phone. He's not only calling bullshit too but he's now saying that claim I made a while back that you don't watch a whole lot of Cavs games might actually be true after all. 



Invictus said:


> They're built around him, for his usage, for his stats.


No, they're not. They're built around his skill set. There's a difference. 



Invictus said:


> But ya he's pissed he's the only playmaker on the team when he's had the most say on the personnel and just can't bitching for a second to realize this is the team he wanted before GS got Durant and now he wants to pin the blame on the management.


I seriously doubt he wanted Delly to leave if that's what you're suggesting.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

steve francis has not aged well :mj2 damn he looked rough at yaos jersey retirement


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Yogi Ferrell is too cold. And his defense tho. Can't believe he went undrafted. That boy good.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Knicks going out with a fight, thought this game be way over by now. Cavaliers gonna need to seriously start to play like world champions after the all star break if they want to have a shot at repeating. Right now they could proably not make it out of the east as Boston could give them a run.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> Knicks going out with a fight, thought this game be way over by now. Cavaliers gonna need to seriously start to play like world champions after the all star break if they want to have a shot at repeating. Right now they could proably not make it out of the east as Boston could give them a run.


Cavaliers will have Smith back by then and will most likely have a back up PG or C of some sort. I seriously doubt any team in the east is beating them.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> Cavaliers will have Smith back by then and will most likely have a back up PG or C of some sort. I seriously doubt any team in the east is beating them.


True but you never know, especially if Boston somehow gets Melo without giving up key players.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Uptown King said:


> True but you never know, especially if Boston somehow gets Melo without giving up key players.


I don't see how Melo helps the Celtics at this point.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

For anyone who missed it:






Als, LeBron on the bs trade rumors a Knicks beat reporter put out during the game:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

^^ Seconds before that, LeBron took like 5 steps and missed a wide open layup but no one's gonna know about that. :lol

Hopefully last night's game opened some people's eyes on the Wizards. They won I believe 17 straight at home before this.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

That Cavaliers-Wizards game was breathtaking. I cannot help but crave for more of this kind of game, it was NBA final(s) level of intensity. :zayn3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Oak should be getting you still got it chants :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Korver lit it up tonight


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

:dancingpenguin WARRIORS :dancingpenguin WARRIORS :dancingpenguin WARRIORS :dancingpenguin WARRIORS


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829586440438706177

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829585376306089984

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829581769351393280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829573317061324804

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829571061050023936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829569138850832384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829564288113127424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829564273269444608
BIRTHDAY BOY :klay :woo :woo :hb :hb :mark: :mark: :dray K.D. :mark: :mark: :mark: :curry

Marvelous game to attend! :woo :woo :woo

WARRIORS WARRIORS WARRIORS :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

So Jabari Parker has torn his ACL again, in the same knee as before. Feel so fucking bad for him, I can't really spin it any another way


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Poor fucking Jabari. :mj2


Hope he can recover because he was having a nice season and improving as it went along.


Stay safe Embiid. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This was the best Jabari has looked too. Jabari > Wiggins was finally valid


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



DesolationRow said:


> :dancingpenguin WARRIORS :dancingpenguin WARRIORS :dancingpenguin WARRIORS :dancingpenguin WARRIORS
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829586440438706177
> ...


Simmons: "I saw Javale shooting 3's in the shoot around and making them."
Kerr: "I'm not sure how I feel about that"
:sodone


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Heat has a better record than All-Star greek freak's Bucks now. I take it back that the East isn't that bad from months ago. They are a huge mess.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> So Jabari Parker has torn his ACL again, in the same knee as before. Feel so fucking bad for him, I can't really spin it any another way





Invictus said:


> Poor fucking Jabari. :mj2
> 
> 
> Hope he can recover because he was having a nice season and improving as it went along.
> ...


So damned unfortunate. :mj2 



Stax Classic said:


> Simmons: "I saw Javale shooting 3's in the shoot around and making them."
> Kerr: "I'm not sure how I feel about that"
> :sodone


:sodone


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@AryaDark @Invictus @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Stax Classic

On a much lighter note:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829516714471735296 :lmao


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Oakley will never stop keeping it real.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*





 




*Fuck the entire Knicks organization for doing this to Charles Oakley. He is the embodiment of the word hustle. He literally gave his blood, sweat, and tears to them for 10 straight years, and they thank him by banning him from events and trying to erase him from history because he's blunt about how mediocre the team is. What passionate veteran wouldn't be saddened by their former organization turning to shit after they worked so hard to make it a regular playoff contender? I hope the fans put the pressure on the suits in the back and force them to apologize and acknowledge Oakley.*


----------



## SonnenChael (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Figures out. Knicks is the shittiest organisation for individuals. 

On other news: #trusttheprocess #tjgoat 
I love basketball.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Watching the WARRIORS game I kept saying to myself, :dray is stealing the ball quite often and with great regularity. He was dropping dimes. He was rebounding. But his pocket-picking... Those steals... Those steals... :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830265163077058562

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830261260847546368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830326800051998720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830247379794292737 :sodone

:mark: :mark: :mark: :dray :dray :dray :mark: :mark: :mark:

And IGGY! :mark: :mark: :mark: IGGY is shooting over 50% from beyond the arc since January 1! Haha! And he provided the DUBS with some genuinely fantastic minutes against Memphis. At one point late in the second quarter he had nine points off of the bench in only a few minutes of play! :mark: :mark: :mark: Spectacular! 

:curry :mark: :klay was on FIYAH! :mark: K.D.! :mark: JAVALE! :mark: 

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo :dray


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I am enjoying the Celtics run this year...they actually exceeded my expectations as far as where they would go so far. I know people talk about Irving, CP3, Westbrook, etc...but Isaiah Thomas has to be right up there in the discussion of best point guards in the Association. I appreciate the fact that Ainge has been playing the long game, but now is the time to pull the trigger on a deal before the deadline and get another big name in here. They are looking at possibly Jimmy Butler or Paul George which I'd be good with. I'd probably choose Butler because he definitely has a lot of potential to be even better than he is now. If we do this right, we have a legit chance to challenge the Cavs in the East this season and definitely for the forseeable future. 

Just please...please...PLEASE...don't trade for Melo...which brings me to @Legit BOSS



Legit BOSS said:


> *Fuck the entire Knicks organization for doing this to Charles Oakley. He is the embodiment of the word hustle. He literally gave his blood, sweat, and tears to them for 10 straight years, and they thank him by banning him from events and trying to erase him from history because he's blunt about how mediocre the team is. What passionate veteran wouldn't be saddened by their former organization turning to shit after they worked so hard to make it a regular playoff contender? I hope the fans put the pressure on the suits in the back and force them to apologize and acknowledge Oakley.*


Granted, Oakley should have handled himself a lot better, you don't go postal on security guards period. There is no excuse for that. At the same time, Dolan acted like a petulant child in wanting Oakley thrown out within five minutes of his even taking his seat. 

The Knicks are an absolute mess. They have gone so far beyond hot mess that even the Teen Moms are looking at this train wreck and saying, "They have it worse than we do." Dolan has absolutely no idea what the hell he is doing is running this franchise into the ground. Meanwhile, Phil Jackson has now proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that he is now completely out of touch with the players of this generation. From the LeBron "posse" fiasco and now to the whole situation with Carmelo. You are trying to get the best possible deal for him, but last time I checked talking shit about him is going to drive his trade value down. Meanwhile, the teams that Melo would waive his no-trade clause to go to clearly don't want him. Once upon a time, Phil might have been a great coaching guru, but he is an absolute assclown in the front office. 

As for Melo...the Knicks organization has no one to blame but themselves. All along, Melo is only about one thing...himself. He is that rare person who actually is about his own brand and is more than willing to say so. He proved that a few years ago when he had the chance to go to Chicago to a team that back then might have been a title contender but stayed in the Big Apple because he would get the max deal. LeBron thinks he could reach him in Cleveland with the chance at a ring, but he is wrong in that respect. Melo would have an issue being the 3rd option on that team, and at age 33 he isn't going to change who he is. Putting Melo in Boston, with a team that has really come together and is meshing at the right time, would be a disaster and a dumpster fire Ainge needs to stay far away from.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Knicks have been mediocre for going on 20 years, but yet, they always want the same respect as if they're the Lakers ( the old Lakers ). 
Big markets can be too self-entitled.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



DesolationRow said:


> Watching the WARRIORS game I kept saying to myself, :dray is stealing the ball quite often and with great regularity. He was dropping dimes. He was rebounding. But his pocket-picking... Those steals... Those steals... :banderas
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830265163077058562
> ...


Is there anything Draymond can't do at this point? If he's not a top ten player in the league then I must kindly ask what the hell else does he need to improve on at this point to prove that he is?


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> The Knicks have been mediocre for going on 20 years, but yet, they always want the same respect as if they're the Lakers ( the old Lakers ).
> Big markets can be too self-entitled.


At this stage, to call them mediocre is a stretch. :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> Is there anything Draymond can't do at this point? If he's not a top ten player in the league then I must kindly ask what the hell else does he need to improve on at this point to prove that he is?


Preaching to the choir, brother, preaching to the choir. :banderas

What's funny is I've spoken with him off the court a little bit ever since he came up. At first he would just say one sentence back and you could tell he was actually rather shy around people he did not know, just a tiny bit overwhelmed by everything. I talked with him several weeks back after the game against the Cavaliers and while he's much more comfortable in general and he and I get on well for just my just being a particularly zealous fan, he's still retaining a lot of that humility behind the scenes even if he continues to excel as the Warriors' heavy on the court. 

He's truly earning the Defensive Player of the Year Award and unless something bizarre or horrible happens between now and April, he better win it. :dray


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@AlternateDemise

list your top 10 so I can see who you snub. :lmao


Green is a fantastic player that brings incredible value to the Warriors. He could fit on any team and be great, but he could not be the main superstar of any team and lead them to great things. You need offensive production outside of playmaking to do that and he's simply not a good scorer in any sense.



DesolationRow said:


> He's truly earning the Defensive Player of the Year Award and unless something bizarre or horrible happens between now and April, he better win it. :dray



It's Gobert. I think he deserved one of Kawhi's from the last 2 years, but Gobert is the best defensive player this year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> @AlternateDemise
> 
> list your top 10 so I can see who you snub. :lmao


Isn't there always a person who gets snubbed in a top anything list?

You'd probably be more upset with my placement of Westbrook and Harden than who I snub...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> [MENTION=358730]It's Gobert. I think he deserved one of Kawhi's from the last 2 years, but Gobert is the best defensive player this year.


That's blasphemy. That's ridiculous.

...That's... Probably accurate... :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



AlternateDemise said:


> Isn't there always a person who gets snubbed in a top anything list?
> 
> You'd probably be more upset with my placement of Westbrook and Harden than who I snub...



Nah, I wouldn't be upset at anything considering I know just fine where they're actually ranked seeing as I watch them play regularly. Then there's people that don't that point at their FG% and turnovers as some over the top negative as to why they're not great(defense is both of their biggest flaws and an actual knock, but the more you have to do offensively the more your defense tends to suffer, which is why Lebron's defense is just as bad some nights).


There's always guys out there that want to put players like Green a lot higher than they should due to the fact they're flaws are not exposed on the teams they're on. Guys like Westbrook/Harden do have their flaws exposed more often as they're not surrounded by players that make up for those flaws, particularly Westbrook who has far less help than most.



Spoiler: impact















This is what makes players like Westbrook top 5.

This is why players like Green aren't top 10. They aren't going to lead your team nor be the main superstar. They aren't players you build around, they are players you want to add to a superstar you are building around. That isn't to take anything away from everything Green brings, but he's simply put one of the best defensive anchors in the league with great playmaking ability with little scoring ability on his own. Gobert is the best defensive anchor in the league with great ability to score at the rim/inside the paint, but again not a top 10 player nor one you could build an entire team around.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Nah, I wouldn't be upset at anything considering I know just fine where they're actually ranked seeing as I watch them play regularly. Then there's people that don't that point at their FG% and turnovers as some over the top negative as to why they're not great(defense is both of their biggest flaws and an actual knock, but the more you have to do offensively the more your defense tends to suffer, which is why Lebron's defense is just as bad some nights).
> 
> 
> There's always guys out there that want to put players like Green a lot higher than they should due to the fact they're flaws are not exposed on the teams they're on. Guys like Westbrook/Harden do have their flaws exposed more often as they're not surrounded by players that make up for those flaws, particularly Westbrook who has far less help than most.
> ...


I would much rather build around Green than build around someone like Westbrook or Harden. I don't have Green above Westbrook or Harden if that's what you're wondering, but the thing about Harden and Westbrook is that major sacrifices to your game have to be made in order for them to be most effective. You don't necessarily have to do that with Green. He's still an elite defender and a capable shooting forward. And he's capable of being a good scorer. Hell, he was able to light up the Cavs in game 7 of the finals. We won't know for a while just how good he is in that role since he won't have to for the next four-five years. 

I guess that, all in all, I just really value someone who plays terrific defense and is capable of being a very big positive factor on offense, even when they don't score much. Someone who can do that at PF on top of having playmaking capabilities is a huge plus to me. It's a rare type of talent to come across and it's hard to deal with. If he didn't have any scoring capabilities then I would see your point, but like I said before, we've seen him have very good scoring outings when he's needed to.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*






*Ximo should've just uploaded all of KD and Westbrook's interactions. They were way more entertaining than the game. I hope the Western All-Stars coach runs a lineup with all 4 Warriors and Westbrook for ultimate fuckery :lol.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Random thought, I wish Yugoslavia would field an international basketball team, if at least for friendlies. F Canada, that's the team that can challenge the US right there.

Line Up of Dragic, Hezonja, Bogdanovic, Saric, Jokic
Bench: Dragic 2, Teletovic, Vucevic, Nurkic, Boban, Mirotic (if he hadn't chosen Spain)

That's 11 players right there, and not even including crafty vets in an international game like Udrih, Vuyacic, or a healthy(???) Pekovic. Maybe you want to include a raw talent like Bender.

Would be such a fun fucking team, damn politics for taking this away from me.

You know what, no don't f Canada, the Yugoslavian National Team vs an ideal Team Canada would be appointment viewing, what great games that would be.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Ximo should've just uploaded all of KD and Westbrook's interactions. They were way more entertaining than the game. I hope the Western All-Stars coach runs a lineup with all 4 Warriors and Westbrook for ultimate fuckery :lol.*


I am 90% certain that Westbrook is going to try to block KD's shot at some point. Oh I can just see it now...

"Kevin Durant goes up for the shot, OH, blocked by Westbrook! Westbrook has rejected his own teammate!"

On a more depressing note, RIP Fab Melo :mj2


----------



## Fluffkin (Feb 12, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Fucking hate KD. Not because he jumped teams. That's perfectly fine and within his right as a player. 

What really pisses me off is how he just disrespects his former team. It's like he forgot that he and Russ went to the 2012 Finals, or just last year when they almost took out the warriors. Dude just disrespects his old team not because he's genuinely pissed with them but more of hating them cos he feels like he has to play up to the "bad guy" role that was slapped on him. 

What a fucking joke this guy. Fuck the Warriors too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Green's a top 10 player. Last season's Finals should have proven that, not that it needed it. Magic's parameters are fine for his top 10 because it's subjective but it basically means you can only have playmakers and points scorers in it and kinds neglects what a Green brings to the table. Or a Gobert too for that matter. 

I should probably test that actually. Curry/Durant/Harden/Westbrook/Lebron/Leonard are like duh. There's more than 4 other guys who would fill it up making it not a disgrace to leave him out assuming he's at least top 15. Like I said though it's subjective. He'd definitely be in my top 10 though along with Paul and Kyrie and I guess someone else. Probably Davis but fuck he's gotta find his way onto a top team the first chance possible before his career turns into a total waste of talent. *


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I'd say Draymond is top 20, but that's about as far as I'm willing to go.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The Nuggets have traded Jusuf Nurkic and a 2018 2nd round pick to the Blazers for Mason Plumlee and 2017 MEM 1st


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I welcome our new Yugoslav overlord


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Kawhi needs more help.:lebron8


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lol, Draymond is not a top 10 player. You have to be a much better scorer to be top 10. He's a guy in the perfect situation to suit his limited skill set. I mean, he's not even top 75 in PER this year. He can afford to expend a lot of energy on defense because he doesn't have to worry about expending energy on offense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Lol, Draymond is not a top 10 player. You have to be a much better scorer to be top 10. He's a guy in the perfect situation to suit his limited skill set. I mean, he's not even top 75 in PER this year. He can afford to expend a lot of energy on defense because he doesn't have to worry about expending energy on offense.


1) He doesn't have a limited skillset. :confused

He can't score, he can do literally everything else on the court and is a top 3 defender in the league. That is far from a limited skillset

2) PER is literally the worst stat to judge someone by. It is pretty much "box score production per minute" as that's the only thing it takes into account.

3) He doesn't stand in a corner on offense. He's their primary playmaker as well as a good screen setter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



seabs said:


> *Green's a top 10 player. Last season's Finals should have proven that, not that it needed it. Magic's parameters are fine for his top 10 because it's subjective but it basically means you can only have playmakers and points scorers in it and kinds neglects what a Green brings to the table. Or a Gobert too for that matter.
> 
> I should probably test that actually. Curry/Durant/Harden/Westbrook/Lebron/Leonard are like duh. There's more than 4 other guys who would fill it up making it not a disgrace to leave him out assuming he's at least top 15. Like I said though it's subjective. He'd definitely be in my top 10 though along with Paul and Kyrie and I guess someone else. Probably Davis but fuck he's gotta find his way onto a top team the first chance possible before his career turns into a total waste of talent. *



Paul George/Davis/Cousins/Butler/Wall/Cp3/Giannis


There are a lot of guys you could put over Green. If he was your main player you would struggle to build around him because you would need players that can shoot/score exceptionally well, as role players mind you, to do well. The guys I listed can lead their teams to win. Green can too, but someone on his team has to score in order for them to do well.

Kyrie also isn't in my top 10 for similar reasons. He's not a guy that did well as the main superstar of his team. Sure he didn't have the best help, but he wasn't a great playmaker and his defense was pathetic. Compare that to Giannis who leads fastbreaks, can defend nearly every position, is great at driving past his great, great at using his length to contest shots and cover ground to provide help defense, etc. It's also why I don't like putting Cousins up there until he can prove to get to the playoffs, but at the same time Kings have been the worst ogranization in the past decade and have done an awful job of surrounding him with talent.

There's also guys like Marc Gasol that have far better arguments than Green for being top 10 players.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> 1) He doesn't have a limited skillset. :confused
> 
> He can't score, he can do literally everything else on the court and is a top 3 defender in the league. That is far from a limited skillset
> 
> ...


Um, yes, when it comes to being a top 10 player, lacking in the ability to score is a limited skillset. He's not particularly good at any aspect of scoring. I really don't think you understand what limited means. When he lacks at such a large aspect of the game, that means he's limited.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Um, yes, when it comes to being a top 10 player, lacking in the ability to score is a limited skillset. He's not particularly good at any aspect of scoring. I really don't think you understand what limited means. When he lacks at such a large aspect of the game, that means he's limited.


Harden can't play defense whatsoever. He's not particularly good at any aspect of defense. Defense is by definition of half of the game. Is he not a top 10 player because he lacks any defensive ability?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Paul George/Davis/Cousins/Butler/Wall/Cp3/Giannis
> 
> 
> There are a lot of guys you could put over Green. If he was your main player you would struggle to build around him because you would need players that can shoot/score exceptionally well, as role players mind you, to do well. The guys I listed can lead their teams to win. Green can too, but someone on his team has to score in order for them to do well.
> ...


Kyrie is better than you're giving him credit for. Sure, he didn't play great defense, but he also had to conserve energy for offense. He's a better defender than he gets credit for. He's far from elite, but he is rated middle of the pack this year. For one thing, he only had 3 years in his career(which started at 19 in the NBA), before LeBron came. When your best teammates are Tristan Thompson & Dion Waiters, there's only so much that you can expect. 

He's probably not ever going to be a pass first PG, but he does make his teammates better. I mean, even LeBron didn't make the playoffs until his 3rd year in the NBA. It's not really fair to judge a player on making the playoffs when the team around them is just not good. You just brought up Giannis in that, and they certainly don't look like they are going to make the playoffs this year right now. 

A superstar in the NBA makes more of a difference in basketball than any of the other major American team sports, but it's still a team game. I would be interested to see how Green's defense would actually be if he had to expend energy on the offensive side of the ball & carry the team.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Harden can't play defense whatsoever. He's not particularly good at any aspect of defense. Defense is by definition of half of the game. Is he not a top 10 player because he lacks any defensive ability?


It's not half of the game as far as how good of a player someone is. Offensive ability is more important than defensive ability in basketball. No matter how good of a defender you are, most of defense in basketball comes down to the whole team. You don't need any great defenders to play good defense. However, if you don't have any weapons on offense, you are going to suck as an offense.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Kyrie is better than you're giving him credit for. Sure, he didn't play great defense, but he also had to conserve energy for offense. He's a better defender than he gets credit for. He's far from elite, but he is rated middle of the pack this year. For one thing, he only had 3 years in his career(which started at 19 in the NBA), before LeBron came. When your best teammates are Tristan Thompson & Dion Waiters, there's only so much that you can expect.
> 
> He's probably not ever going to be a pass first PG, but he does make his teammates better. I mean, even LeBron didn't make the playoffs until his 3rd year in the NBA. It's not really fair to judge a player on making the playoffs when the team around them is just not good. You just brought up Giannis in that, and they certainly don't look like they are going to make the playoffs this year right now.
> 
> A superstar in the NBA makes more of a difference in basketball than any of the other major American team sports, but it's still a team game. I would be interested to see how Green's defense would actually be if he had to expend energy on the offensive side of the ball & carry the team.


This is why I got at you for not being objective. You're literally not objective whatsoever. :mj4

Kyrie wasnt conserving energy for offense, he's just straight up a trash defender. That's not because he conserves energy, it's because he's poor at defending. He's also not middle of the pack and I'm assuming you're getting that from "defensive rating" which is not a judge of how good a player is at defense. It's how good the team does defensively when the player is out there and that is impacted by numerous things that don't involve the individual. Kyrie is not good at man to man defense, he's not great at going through picks and contesting, and he's not an excellent pick pocket. He's not a good defender.

Giannis is far and away better than what Kyrie was before Lebron came around. Don't even bother with the comparisons. Bucks would be a playoff team too if Jason Kidd didn't believe in giving up wide open corner threes as a defensive strategy when it's literally the worst strategy in modern basketball and why they give up the most corner threes, for both attempts and makes, in the NBA. They might have also made it this year had Jabari not gone down. 

Yes Green's defense would be consistent even if he had to score. Kawhi has to expend energy offensively and he's still good at defending. It takes a toll sure, but all the things he does defensively won't disappear because he's a bit more tired.



Impeccable Sin said:


> It's not half of the game as far as how good of a player someone is. Offensive ability is more important than defensive ability in basketball. No matter how good of a defender you are, most of defense in basketball comes down to the whole team. You don't need any great defenders to play good defense. However, if you don't have any weapons on offense, you are going to suck as an offense.


Defense. Wins. Championships. 

Your ignorance here is amazing. Maybe you're not aware of the 04 pistons and how great the 08 celtics were defensively or just about every other champion. Rockets have one of the best offenses ever and yet they're not even real contenders because their defense is beyond pathetic.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I don't think I would put Draymond in the top 10 but he is the one piece in the Warriors lineup that is not easily replaceable. It isn't an accident that the Warriors became what they are 2 seasons ago when they moved him into the starting lineup due to David Lee's injury and never looked back. Not sure if that makes him a system player or a player that makes the system. 

With the glut of scoring options these days, maybe Green is more valuable than all the offensive players commonly seen in top player lists.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> This is why I got at you for not being objective. You're literally not objective whatsoever. :mj4
> 
> Kyrie wasnt conserving energy for offense, he's just straight up a trash defender. That's not because he conserves energy, it's because he's poor at defending. *He's also not middle of the pack and I'm assuming you're getting that from "defensive rating" which is not a judge of how good a player is at defense. It's how good the team does defensively when the player is out there and that is impacted by numerous things that don't involve the individual.* Kyrie is not good at man to man defense, he's not great at going through picks and contesting, and he's not an excellent pick pocket. He's not a good defender.
> 
> ...


You know, it's really hard to debate with you about basketball when you think know so much more than you actually do.

It's funny how much you invalidate your own claim that individual defensive skill being important, and how bad Kyrie is, with that statement. 

TEAM defense certainly helps win championships, but no individual defender does nearly as much as a key offensive player. The 04 Pistons had several good defenders, not just one or two. Part of what makes the Rockets defense bad is the system. Every D'Antoni team has been bad on defense. Defense plays a part, so you can't be awful. However, offense plays a bigger part than defense. Those 08-09 Celtics also had the 2nd highest team offensive FG %. 

"Defense wins championships" is one the most overrated cliche & ignorant statements in sports. Unless you have an all time great defense, it only means so much. You aren't likely to win a championship with an awful defense, but you aren't going to win with a bad offense either. In basketball, defense is a TEAM effort. You don't need a great defender to play good defense. More importance is placed on individuals on offense. It's a very basic piece of basketball knowledge. 

Before you even read what I posted, you decided that I was going to be biased because I didn't 100% agree with you. Nowhere did I say that Kyrie was a great defender, but he is better than you think. He's nowhere near as bad as his reputation somehow got. OMG a 19-21 y/o PG that has to carry his team on offense doesn't play great defense, he's just so damn terrible forever!!

Of course Gianis is a better defender than Kyrie. In large part due to the fact that his physical attributes give him a major advantage over almost anyone. It's not because of his skills that he can defend every position. 

Also, you ASSUME that Green would still be a top defender, but you have no idea. He's never been in the position to carry a team on offense. He expends very little energy on offense, therefore he has more on defense. Not that it would particularly matter, because any team where he's the main offensive weapon would be a shitty team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The only real argument is if Draymond is ahead of or behind Klay in the rankings.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Stax Classic said:


> The only real argument is if Draymond is ahead of or behind Klay in the rankings.


Behind for sure. Klay could play on any team. Draymond is a system player.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

This is why I don't take your basketball knowledge when you suggest a guy that is an elite defender is a system player and couldn't go to any team and play elite defense.

It's like you have no idea what makes someone a good defender and what doesn't, which is why I got a chuckle out of you saying Giannis can only defend every position because of his physical tools when there's more to it than that.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> This is why I don't take your basketball knowledge when you suggest a guy that is an elite defender is a system player and couldn't go to any team and play elite defense.
> 
> It's like you have no idea what makes someone a good defender and what doesn't, which is why I got a chuckle out of you saying Giannis can only defend every position because of his physical tools when there's more to it than that.













Lol, he's a system player on offense. You really have trouble grasping that scoring ability is more important than defensive. Klay is a good defensive player, and a good scorer. He could play on any team and be valuable. Draymond would not be a good fit on any team that's lacking in offensive talent. 

You're also quite delusional if you believe Giannis could defend every position if he didn't possess the elite physical tools that he does. It doesn't matter how good you are skill wise if you don't possess the physical tools. If he was the size Kyrie is, he'd never have a chance against 4s & 5s. You can be the most skilled defender in history, but if you aren't strong enough, quick enough, & long enough, you can't defend everyone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Someone should tell 6'6 green he's not tall enough to defender centers.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lol wow, who knew 6'7" 230 with long arms is small. FYI, Green can't guard true centers that have actual scoring ability.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> The Nuggets have traded Jusuf Nurkic and a 2018 2nd round pick to the Blazers for Mason Plumlee and 2017 MEM 1st


Blazers have 3 draft picks now. Time to move up or get Okafor :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> Blazers have 3 draft picks now. Time to move up *or get Okafor *:mj


do you not realize how big bad okafor is? :ti


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> do you not realize how big bad okafor is? :ti


Well he's getting dealt to someone. Blazers and Bulls are frontrunners :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> Well he's getting dealt to someone. Blazers and Bulls are frontrunners :mj


Philly is 9-29 with him playing and 11-7 without him playing and some of the wins with him playing have had him either in a limited bench role or, like their last win, him getting benched and the rest of the team doing the comeback and winning the game.

He is a cancer that's worse than Melo. A blackhole offensively that provides nothing to team defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Philly is 9-29 with him playing and 11-7 without him playing and some of the wins with him playing have had him either in a limited bench role or, like their last win, him getting benched and the rest of the team doing the comeback and winning the game.
> 
> He is a cancer that's worse than Melo. A blackhole offensively that provides nothing to team defense.


Holmes is better than he is IMO. Hopefully that move gives him more playing time behind Embiid.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

So, I was looking at team Africa after bringing up a proposed team Yugoslavia unified team, and noticed that the last team Africa was all fucking forwards.

Does Africa even produce guards, or does everyone under 6'6 in Africa end up playing soccer like Nash?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Breaking news: Adam Silver, Charles Oakley, James Dolan, and Michael Jordan (via phone) just had a meeting to free Charles Oakley from MSG! :yay*

BQf3akngpbN/


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Woj bomb incoming.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831535999939387392
Raptors might actually make it out of the 1st round cleanly. Or not because it's the Raptors lol.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Good deal for Toronto. :NORM is essentially Ross at this point and makes 800k compared to Ross making 10 million. 

Orlando has Ross and a first rounder to show for trading Ibaka, Oladipo, Sabonis, Harris and Harkless.:mj4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Powell is better than Carroll too :mj


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

get the stretch 4 we needed plus a top 3 rim protector all in one. i'll take it. 

well done masai.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Great trade for Toronto

They finally fill their hole at PF and this opens up minutes for Powell, who IMO is a much better player than Ross

Ross will get to chuck as much as he wants in Orlando which I'm sure he's ecstatic about. As far as their team, they might just have the worst front office in basketball now that Billy King is gone from Brooklyn


----------



## M.V.W. (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Wonder if the Lakers plan to keep Mozgov.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Nice trade for Toronto, don't think it puts them over the Cavs but it does make it closer at least.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Nice trade for Toronto, don't think it puts them over the Cavs but it does make it closer at least.


Yeah. If something happens to Love or Irving we have a really good chance against them! Apparently Masai intends to re-sign both Ibaka and Lowrie as well, so we should be competitive for awhile yet.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Apparently the Bulls are shopping McDermott and Lopez for a 1st round pick. Mcdermott's been a disappointment this season, but maybe he can turn it around in a different setting and with a better coach. Lopez has been solid for us this season.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lopez has been solid for his last 3 teams, not sure what he has to do really. Nobody wants to keep him, though that's probably more him signing with some would be contenders who failed.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Love out for 6 weeks. Good time to catch it at least. He should have enough time to get back into form before the playoffs start. Still, it's going to be tough. All of the sudden, the Derrick Williams signing could end up being pretty important. Unfortunately, Frye is basically a downgrade in every aspect other than spot up shooting. 

It's going to feel nice in 6 weeks or so when Love & JR are out there again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Champ said:


> get the stretch 4 we needed plus a top 3 rim protector all in one. i'll take it.
> 
> well done masai.


Ibaka isn't a top 3 rim protector anymore. His defense has actually regressed quite a bit this year while playing for the magic.


Chrome said:


> Apparently the Bulls are shopping McDermott and Lopez for a 1st round pick. Mcdermott's been a disappointment this season, but maybe he can turn it around in a different setting and with a better coach. Lopez has been solid for us this season.


That Mcdermott trade was so bad. Gary Harris and Nurkic for McDermott lel.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Love out for six weeks means the Celtics may actually be able to end up with the #1 east seed :mark:

We're still going to lose to them in the playoffs regardless however :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

The fuck is it with this team's hex on the Raptors?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Impeccable Sin said:


>


Jesus Christ that is ridiculous.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Seems like the Nuggets aren't done. Gallo is being linked to the Clippers and Raptors.

Which is smart. Besides the obvious injury red flag, he's most likely gonna walk this summer for nothing.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Didn't know if this idea would gain ground by itself, so I'll throw it out here. 

Listening on the way home to Bomani Jones on ESPN Radio, he said an idea he'd implement for All-Star weekend would be for players to have one-on-one half-court games as part of the festivities. Among some of the match-ups he said he'd like to see would be LeBron vs. Durant (two of the best players in the game) and Westbrook vs. Kyrie (both solid guards but neither are the best defensively.) Couple of other matchups I'd go with would be Kawhi Leonard vs. Carmelo and James Harden vs. Jimmy Butler. 



Smitty said:


> Love out for six weeks means the Celtics may actually be able to end up with the #1 east seed :mark:
> 
> We're still going to lose to them in the playoffs regardless however :lol


Celtics need to pull the trigger now on a deal, they are looking right now at possibly Butler or Paul George in a trade. I think if they can get Butler, they could be a threat to the Cavs especially with Love not at 100% even when he comes back.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Players would never agree to do 1v1's. Losing would hurt their brand.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



BruiserKC said:


> Celtics need to pull the trigger now on a deal, they are looking right now at possibly Butler or Paul George in a trade. I think if they can get Butler, they could be a threat to the Cavs especially with Love not at 100% even when he comes back.


Why would Love not be 100% when he gets back? He had minor surgery that's only keeping him out 6 weeks. He'll be back in plenty of time to get back into rhythm before the playoffs start. If anything, he will be more rested. 

I really don't think that they are that much of a threat. One major flaw that they have is Thomas on the defensive end. In a playoff series, the Cavs will target him down. He's the worst defender in the NBA, and Kyrie just tears him apart. It's no coincidence that the Cavs are 2-0 against them this year, scoring 128 & 124 in those two games.


----------



## Smitty (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cleveland is ranked 17th and Boston is ranked 18th on defense, and both of the games they played each other the Celtics only lost by 6. I don't think the Celtics will beat the Cavs but the potential is definitely there. 

Adding Butler or George doesn't really help them at all, this team doesn't need another shooter type guard like those guys, they need a center who can rebound and play defense, Amir Johnson as a starting center isn't getting this team anywhere.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Lakers tank is going swimmingly.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Smitty said:


> Cleveland is ranked 17th and Boston is ranked 18th on defense, and both of the games they played each other the Celtics only lost by 6. I don't think the Celtics will beat the Cavs but the potential is definitely there.
> 
> Adding Butler or George doesn't really help them at all, this team doesn't need another shooter type guard like those guys, they need a center who can rebound and play defense, Amir Johnson as a starting center isn't getting this team anywhere.


That's also regular season. As they have already demonstrated, the Cavs are a better playoff team than they are a regular season team.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Why wouldn't love be 100%? Because every knee injury he's had the last 5 years has been the left knee?

Also, George isn't going anywhere, and Celtics aren't willing to pay the Bulls asking price for what they think they're getting in Butler. Melo makes more sense for what the Celtics need and the asking price.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Melo is such a huge negative on the court. The juice has been flat. No one wants to be bothered anymore.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Stax Classic said:


> Why wouldn't love be 100%? Because every knee injury he's had the last 5 years has been the left knee?
> 
> Also, George isn't going anywhere, and Celtics aren't willing to pay the Bulls asking price for what they think they're getting in Butler. Melo makes more sense for what the Celtics need and the asking price.


You should check out what his injury is, and what kind of surgery it is. There's no reason to expect him not to be at 100% when he gets back.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

LeBron James is now shooting 63% halfway through the month of February. He is shooting 60% from 3. 

Even though those numbers are incredible, what I'm the most amazed about is his free throw shooting percentage only being 64% this month and 68% for the season so far. It amazes me how in a season where it looks like LeBron's jump shooting is at it's best, for what ever reason he's struggling from the free throw line.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Wow brutal call at the last second there in the Bulls/Celtics game


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

All this talk of Boston & Toronto moving up with the injuries in Cleveland, but no team in the NBA has more home wins than the Wizards right now. Could have a legit shot at the 2 seed if they start winning on the road. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Machiavelli said:


> Wow brutal call at the last second there in the Bulls/Celtics game


Yeah, I thought it was crap too myself, and I'm a Bulls fan lol. Credit to Butler for knocking down the free throws, but yeah, they usually don't call that shit at the end of games. Bailed the team out from what was probably one of the worst possessions of basketball I've ever seen.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Celtics got robbed last night


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Kelly Olynyk tho


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*






Westbrook is such a troll. :lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Players would never agree to do 1v1's. Losing would hurt their brand.


What I think would be an idea players would get behind would be to do a series of 3-on-3 games. The teams are made up of one NBA player, one WNBA player, and a celebrity. It's not the most elite in play, but I think the fans and league gets that All-Star Weekend is meant to be fun and is an exhibition. 



Machiavelli said:


> Wow brutal call at the last second there in the Bulls/Celtics game





Chrome said:


> Yeah, I thought it was crap too myself, and I'm a Bulls fan lol. Credit to Butler for knocking down the free throws, but yeah, they usually don't call that shit at the end of games. Bailed the team out from what was probably one of the worst possessions of basketball I've ever seen.


Even Stevie Wonder could see Smart didn't touch Butler.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



BruiserKC said:


> Even Stevie Wonder could see Smart didn't touch Butler.


I saw a zoom in on ESPN, and he did actually touch him. It's about as ticky-tac as it gets, but it was still technically a foul.


----------



## Champ (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Ibaka isn't a top 3 rim protector anymore. His defense has actually regressed quite a bit this year while playing for the magic.



you're letting the metrics fool you. this is the same story for any player surrounded by awful defenders.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I think a 3 on 3 tournament where you aren't allowed to play with your own teammates would be fun.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

@Chrome *Jimmy Butler stopped by to talk about last night's questionable game winning foul call on Marcus Smart, the All-Star game, being an All-Star, his long term goals, and to quote Stephen A Smith "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON IN CHICAGO?!" :mj4*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> @Chrome *Jimmy Butler stopped by to talk about last night's questionable game winning foul call on Marcus Smart, the All-Star game, being an All-Star, his long term goals, and to quote Stephen A Smith "WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON IN CHICAGO?!" :mj4*


As you can see on the zoom in, it was technically a foul. Also, his responses sure makes it seem as if he wishes that he was on the Cavs.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Champ said:


> you're letting the metrics fool you. this is the same story for any player surrounded by awful defenders.


Even without metrics I would have Gobert/Embiid/Noel/Green/DeAndre protect the interior/rim these days than Ibaka. 

He's still a good fit and way better than any PFs you guys have had since Bosh left.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Ibaka or Bogut though? :harden


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Has Bogut's crippled ass even played a game this season? Srs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Steph Curry :lmao

Felt sorry for him, failed so badly.

DJ Khaled hit more shots for the Sager foundation than Steph Curry :lmao


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Everybody dancing right now is playing themselves.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



> I would have loved for Shaq to lift Curry up for that layup instead.


Saw this on reddit :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Poor Klay was 1 moneyball away from getting into the second round :sasha3*





*The Rockets' shooters are a serious problem with D'Antoni at the helm.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Poor Klay was 1 moneyball away from getting into the second round :sasha3*
> 
> *The Rockets' shooters are a serious problem with D'Antoni at the helm.*


Him & Curry are both kinda sore losers. Curry loses last year, so he doesn't wanna do it this year. Now, in an interview, Klay said he's not sure that he'll participate next year. Thompson not even getting out of the 1st round was one of the highlights of last night. The talk that he was a lock to win was just stupid.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*







This is the kind of mentality more players need to have.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Him & Curry are both kinda sore losers. Curry loses last year, so he doesn't wanna do it this year. Now, in an interview, Klay said he's not sure that he'll participate next year. Thompson not even getting out of the 1st round was one of the highlights of last night. The talk that he was a lock to win was just stupid.


I mean at least they did it, unlike LeBron and the dunk contest...


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Joel said:


> I mean at least they did it, unlike LeBron and the dunk contest...


To be fair, you can get hurt in a dunk contest. Also, the judging is crappy & subjective. Probably why it's pretty much all jobbers that do it now. I mean, the finals were between a bench guy & a d-league guy who has only played in 7 games.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Stating the obvious but the dunk contest needs to go.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I don't normally care about All Star games, but it means something to me to see Giannis start. First Buck since 86 to do so. I just want to see his fucking introduction. Instead there is this entire shitty ass concert thing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I want the Spurs or Celtics to win the season after hearing Kyrie and Draymond's flat earth beliefs. Unless those teams trade for Wilson Chandler too...

Millionaires flying on the planes half the year believing this BS....


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

they should just cancel the all star game if it's gonna be like this. a bunch of snails out there


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Sports Science: *The D'Antoni system﻿
*






Ask a Knicks I was one of the few people saying Knicks that it wasn't Carmelo Anthony they should've held onto. It was Mike D'Antoni.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833537296007823361
No official word yet, but last reports indicated the talks were Buddy Hield and two first round picks.

If that's the case, LMFAO.

UPDATE —

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833537991922577409
Holy shit, it's even worse. :lmao

KAAAAAAANGZZZZZZZ!

UPDATE x2 —

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833538829856436224
Woj was saying the first rounder was 2017, so that's what I'll assume until I hear otherwise.

UPDATE x3 (last one, I think) —

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833539318945816576
Kings gave up Casspi too lol. Hasn't been having a good year, but if he can get back to form, he's exactly the kind of guy the Pelicans could use.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

What a steal for the Pelicans


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Jesus christ, Boogie & AD on the same team sounds like a nightmare for their opponents, but who the hell is left on the Pelicans after the trade? :lol


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Kings are fucking retarded.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Conflicted on whether the Lakers should've unloaded Ingram+. 

Where's David Stern to nix this when you need him. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Corey said:


> Jesus christ, Boogie & AD on the same team sounds like a nightmare for their opponents, but who the hell is left on the Pelicans after the trade? :lol


Holiday is probably the best 2 way point guard in the league when he's healthy(he's actually good defensively and he provides well offensively).

I mean they don't got a lot, but they didn't really give up a lot either. Tyreke was barely playing and hurt most of the season and Hield wasn't playing all that great.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS (sorta): SAC Kings Trade DeMarcus Cousins to NOLA Pelicans*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMb5VmWhPuk
http://www.espn.com/

I've been a Charlotte Hornets fan since the early 90's. When they moved to Nawlins, I stuck with them.

What a time, to be alive!!!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Fucking hell :done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*






lets all watch this highlight clip from kobe's 2011 asg mvp and admire how players actually got into defensive stances and actually contested jumpers opposed to taking turns running up and down the floor shooting the ball. ASG is a glorified shootaround. Probably my last year watching it at any capacity, it's as bad as the pro bowl if not worse.



starsfan24 said:


> Conflicted on whether the Lakers should've unloaded Ingram+.
> 
> Where's David Stern to nix this when you need him. :mj2


Nope. We weren't going to win if we got Boogie or not so there was no point in acquiring him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

My condolences @Teh Kok .


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cousins and David together is going to be scary, watch out Warriors


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Warriros must make a move now what happen with the Pelicans , Give the Knicks a ?...

Warriors: Alex Len

Suns: Zaza Pachulia, David West , 2019 1st Round Pick

or

Warriros: Kyle O'Quinn

Knicks: Zaza Pachulia, 2019 1st Round Pick


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

*Sacramento :lol

Boogie losing out on $30m too. At least he can share his story of lost fortunes with Brother Davis now. Amazing move but Pels are still missing pieces. Lel at the watch out Warriors comments. If they can get some good outside shooting to go along with them 2 inside though...*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

So, that was the worst ASG I've ever seen.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



SpeedStick said:


> Warriros must make a move now what happen with the Pelicans , Give the Knicks a ?...
> 
> Warriors: Alex Len
> 
> ...


Kyle O'quinn would be a downgrade from Zaza. He's not super mobile, but he's lengthy/big/tough and a good passer offensively with better touch around the basket than Bogut. O'quinn is pretty much just rebounding specialist that can get you buckets near the rim.

There's also literally no move the warriors could make that would bring them a defensive center capable of actually defending the Boogie/Davis combo. I mean they were hard enough to stop individually for most teams and we haven't seen a pairing like this since the Twin Towers pretty much and with the league going small ball a lot of teams might struggle handling two big men that can score inside as well as from midrange range(Boogie's 3's aren't bad either). Only Philly with a healthy Embiid/Noel would do well defensively against them.

Davis is going to have to exert more energy defensively now and be the lockdown guy there since he won't need to score as much and Boogie has defensive problems of his own.


What the Pelicans really need now is a 3 and D guy to really complete their starting lineup. Casspi will do for the short term, but that should be their priority going forward. They also gotta make sure to retain Jrue and keep him healthy going forward as he's, as I already said, a really good two guard and can both score and make plays for others.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Vlade Divac needs to be socked in the mouth. What a dumb muthafucka.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Nope. We weren't going to win if we got Boogie or not so there was no point in acquiring him.


Probably a fair point. Might mess up the tank as well.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

I think it's a no-brainer for Dallas to make a move towards their future with the Ferrell / Williams dilemma since it's no way they can get the eight seed now. Same goes for Denver and all of their assets.

And what the fuck Celtics? Why have all of that if you're not gonna use it. Just make a move for Jimmy Butler and get it over with :kobe


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Apparently Vivik thinks Hield will be the next Steph Curry

Didn't know BBR was an NBA owner in his spare time


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

That was such an awful trade. Sacramento does not benefit at all with what they got in return. How many more Guards do they need right now? Especially SGs. They already have Afflalo, Temple, McLemore and Richardson. Buddy Hield has potential but how many more SGs are the Kings going to try to experiment with? I'm not happy right now. This team has a chance to get the 8th seed but this trade might as well mean they are giving up on the season. Financially, I can understand the implications of Cousins resigning with the team for a lot of money. But his temper and always getting technical fouls is a red flag for sure.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't wait to see them play. Hope they make the playoffs.

Wonder if there's any chance CP3 will return?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



seabs said:


> *Sacramento :lol
> 
> Boogie losing out on $30m too. At least he can share his story of lost fortunes with Brother Davis now. Amazing move but Pels are still missing pieces. Lel at the watch out Warriors comments. If they can get some good outside shooting to go along with them 2 inside though...*


Cousins and Davis are going to be a huge match up problem for the Warriors. It'll be interesting to see how well the Pelicans do against them, as well as the other top teams in the West, going forward.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Notorious said:


> Didn't know *BBR* was an NBA owner in his spare time


You just got me confused with Legit Boss. Put on them reading glasses old man :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Hopefully Ainge panics now and throws an amazing package at the Bulls to get Butler.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*

Cousins/Davis on one team woow. :done


Kings fans got royally screwed though


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Invictus said:


> Kyle O'quinn would be a downgrade from Zaza. He's not super mobile, but he's lengthy/big/tough and a good passer offensively with better touch around the basket than Bogut. O'quinn is pretty much just rebounding specialist that can get you buckets near the rim.
> 
> There's also literally no move the warriors could make that would bring them a defensive center capable of actually defending the Boogie/Davis combo. I mean they were hard enough to stop individually for most teams and we haven't seen a pairing like this since the Twin Towers pretty much and with the league going small ball a lot of teams might struggle handling two big men that can score inside as well as from midrange range(Boogie's 3's aren't bad either). Only Philly with a healthy Embiid/Noel would do well defensively against them.
> 
> ...


O’Quinn holds opponents to 47.6 percent within six feet of the rim, Warriors allows opponents to convert 57.7 percent of their shots there.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Chrome said:


> Hopefully Ainge panics now and throws an amazing package at the Bulls to get Butler.


what would u offer? i don't dislike butler, but i'd hate to see brown, or smart go. i think the nets picks are top 2 protected(read that today) which is great for the c's, but maybe couldn't fetch them as much in a trade now.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

crowder's emoji tweet tells me something is up... think they'll be a celtics trade within 24 hours


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

- Wizards might trade their protected 1st for Sweet Lou.
- Derrick Rose has been linked with the T'Wolves. So... Yeah.

EDIT:

- Mavericks and Celtics discussing a deal for Bogut in exchange for a one the Celtics 1st round picks.
- Pacers are now after Jahlil Okafor.
- Nets want a 1st and a 2nd rounder for Brook Lopez.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

So, uh... the Lakers just fired Jim Buss and Mitch Kupchak and hired Magic Johnson as their new president of basketball operations. :mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834106240368201729
*BREAKING NEWS!!! JIM BUSS AND MITCH KUPCHAK HAVE BEEN FIRED AND REPLACED BY MAGIC JOHNSON :yay*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



RetepAdam. said:


> So, uh... the Lakers just fired Jim Buss and Mitch Kupchak and hired Magic Johnson as their new president of basketball operations. :mj4


Damn. It was only like a week ago Magic was talking about it being a possibility and here we are.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Rather have Kobe Bryant tbh.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Not sure doing this two days before the deadline works but ok. Wonder if he would've pulled the trigger on the Boogie trade.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834110461733912579


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



starsfan24 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834110461733912579


*That's unfortunate. The Pelicans need a great playmaker to go with the best big men in the league. LOL @ Sacramento's dumb ass back office for giving up Cousins for some pocket lint and a ham SAMMICH :mj4! Bad attitude be damned. That's an average of 28 points and 11 rebounds given away for FREE! 

I would've liked to see him go to the Celtics with Isiah on fire like this.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That's unfortunate. The Pelicans need a great playmaker to go with the best big men in the league. LOL @ Sacramento's dumb ass back office for giving up Cousins for some pocket lint and a ham SAMMICH :mj4! Bad attitude be damned. That's an average of 28 points and 11 rebounds given away for FREE!
> 
> I would've liked to see him go to the Celtics with Isiah on fire like this.*


They already got a good playmaker and a better defender in Jrue. :toomanykobes


You don't need mr. dribble out there stopping Cousins/Davis from doing anything with the ball in their hands, aka what he does to Griffin whenever they're both healthy.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

If I'm the Celtics no way am I giving up Bradley or Smart, Crowder, and a no 1 pick for Griffin. That's 2 good players and a potential great one for 1 good to great player with some baggage.

I would rather see them go after Bogut or Drummond and find a way to keep Smart. If they can trade Bradley and Crowder for Drummond or a one of them and a no 1 but not both and the no 1 that's giving up too much for a semi star kind of player.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> They already got a good playmaker and a better defender in Jrue. :toomanykobes
> 
> 
> You don't need mr. dribble out there stopping Cousins/Davis from doing anything with the ball in their hands, aka what he does to Griffin whenever they're both healthy.


*:what? Chris Paul is the best playmaking PG in the league. It's a toss up between he and LeBron overall. Griffin is soft and not even in the top 5 big men discussion. How would Chris Paul be a detriment to the two best big men in the league? Would averaging 15 assists per game make the Pelicans lose more than they already do?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *:what? Chris Paul is the best playmaking PG in the league. It's a toss up between he and LeBron overall. Griffin is soft and not even in the top 5 big men discussion. How would Chris Paul be a detriment to the two best big men in the league? Would averaging 15 assists per game make the Pelicans lose more than they already do?*


No, cp3 dribbles the air out of the ball and much like Lebron makes other players spectators when they don't need to be. At least Lebron lets Kyrie do his thing, but CP3 doesn't even give Griffin that much.

Griffin this month, without CP3, has averaged 25.5/9/6.3 on 52% shooting.

He's literally shooting MUCH better without having the so called "best playmaker" in the league around. :lmao


How would CP3 be a detriment to two guys that excel at scoring without needing to be fed alley-oops? Idk, probably by keeping the ball out of their hands as he dribbles it around and pointing to where they should stand. 

No reason to give up on a much younger Jrue Holiday for a past his prime CP3 that has never even gotten out of the 2nd round.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

To throw my hat into this debate, I'd say keep Jrue.

You already have 2 max players in Davis and Cousins. You don't need another player that will command max money. Jrue may not be the same level of play maker as CP3. But guys like AD and Boogie can make their own plays and Jrue is more than capable of getting them the ball. It's like in LAC where they have a guy like DeAndre who relies on CP3 offensively.

To me they need to worry more about resigning Jrue and getting some shooters in there to spread the floor.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Westbrook's Magical Triple D's*



Cashmere said:


> You just got me confused with Legit Boss. Put on them reading glasses old man :mj


Whoops.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Damn that was some straight Littlefinger shit Magic pulled to get into power. I feel bad for Mitch, everyone gives him crap for his moves the last couple of years but it couldnt have been easy working for two siblings in a power struggle for the organization.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Lou Williams has been traded to the Rockets for Corey Brewer and a 1st round pick


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Rockets boost their bench for the playoffs and the Lakers got a pick. Finally a good trade.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Bojan getting traded by the deadline, my money is on the Wiz now that Lou isn't available.

Maybe NOLA goes for Deron or Jameer as... a floor leader??? Something silly like that.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Stax Classic said:


> Bojan getting traded by the deadline, my money is on the Wiz now that Lou isn't available.


I might not never get your infatuation with Bojan. He does fuck all but score inefficiently. Maybe because he's on your fantasy team :mj

I used to think Sergey Karasev was the shit, so I can't talk :done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834507803050000384

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834508123993939968
Them fools actually got a 1st round pick for Bojan too. Dafaq :done


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Nets traded Bojan and Chris McCullough to the Wizards for their 2017 first round pick (lottery-protected), Andrew Nicholson's contract and Marcus Thornton.

Whatever. Glad to get a first round pick. Probably could've eked out a little bit more like a second-rounder, considering how badly Washington wanted to dump Nicholson, but it is what it is.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Cashmere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834507803050000384
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834508123993939968
> Them fools actually got a 1st round pick for Bojan too. Dafaq :done


The first is probably more so for the salary dumps than it is Bojan.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Cashmere said:


> I might not never get your infatuation with Bojan. He does fuck all but score inefficiently. Maybe because he's on your fantasy team :mj
> 
> I used to think Sergey Karasev was the shit, so I can't talk :done


Leading scorer of the 2016 Olympics :side:

I like to think of him as the new Jamal Crawford, he thinks everything is going in.

Also, he's actually been rebounding okay for Bojan lately, 5 a game over the last month. Used to be fuck all.

Also also, illyasove on his 6th team since May 2015 :sodone Bucks to Pistons to magic to Thunder to Sixers to Hawks


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I'm fine with the Lakers firing Buss and Kupchak. I'm not so big on the timing, but I suppose it doesn't really matter, given the situation we are in.

I'm glad we didn't pull the trigger on Ingram for Cousins, though. I'm a fan of Cousins on OTHER teams...just don't want the drama in Los Angeles. With a young roster, that would have crippled our chemistry.

Interesting to note: Magic Johnson isn't the vital piece in these big changes we made. It's Rob Pelinka. The Lakers' championship runs, starting with Kobe/Shaq, were not built on the draft. We moved Divac for Kobe, signed Shaq as a free agent. We traded for Gasol, traded for Odom. Those four were our feature attractions for the five rings (Fisher was important, of course, but not all-star material). Pelinka is an excellent hire to go out and communicate with free agents, and over the last few years, that's what we have been unable to do.

Another thing to watch for: that 1st that we have (the top three protected pick) has very little value right now. Teams aren't going to throw players at us to pick it up, only to lose it come draft time after we win a few more than expected. I continue to read that we have a nice 2017 pick to offer, but the reality is, it holds little value because of the time of year and the circumstances around it.

Boston definitely needs a Jimmy Butler or a Paul George. They defend the three pretty damn good, but that's about it...bottom half of the league on the defensive end, and those lapses lose games. Also, it helps to have a wing who can get to the rim and create his own shots, to take the load off of Thomas and Bradley. Boston pulls up from downtown a bit too much, so Butler makes more sense for them than George does...but either player would fit well.

Over the last 2-3 years, the league has suffered from teams trying to throw talent together, overpaying, and seeing what happens from it. Maybe the star trios of players (LBJ, Wade and Bosh, for instance) are to blame for that, but it's becoming more and more evident that coaches and intelligent GM's are necessary to compete in the league today. I'm not sure if anyone truly thought the Knicks were going to see any success, given the construction of that team. The current Suns roster has talent, but forgot that you have to do more than get fouled and shoot free throws to win games. The Nets created a similar situation to the Knicks not too long ago, and they are still hurting from it.

The league is changing quite a bit. We had a stretch where all of the big men were forgotten, and guard play was winning championships. Then, the point guards found their spotlight. Now, we're seeing bigs leak back into play, but a lot more versatile and less back-to-the-basket, traditional players.

Yeah, it's extremely easy to be critical of NBA general managers who are making millions more than you are, and who have been doing it for years. The fact is, not all of them do a good job. That's not saying I'd do better, though, but some of the trades, signings and picks in recent memory truly blow my mind.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834806620102197248

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834807283695562752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834808026565591041
Well, shit. Great trade for Dallas.

EDIT —

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834824252473868288
Holy fuck. :lmao


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Nice trade for the Mavs.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Why is ESPN trying to say Boogie and The Brow played together in college? They never did.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Raps got PJ Tucker which is a nice add!


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Time for the exciting buyout period. Looks like both Bogut & Deron Williams will end up being bought out. Terrence Jones likely to be waived.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834867952105168896


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Apparently GarPax wanted Celtics players and not the Nets picks for Butler. :mj4

And the Thunder trade was ass. Should've sent Mirotic instead and got a pick instead of sending one ourselves.

#FireGarPax


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Goodbye Deron, fucking bum. Yogi Bear is finally out of his cage


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834894399280644096


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Derron Williams is expected to join the Cavs here soon! Heck yeah, finally got our backup PG. Now we need to get Bogut.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Ugh not too happy my Sixers traded Noel to the Mavericks for Anderson, Bogut and a picks. I mean those picks could be high who knows not sure on the year, but geez you get rid of Noel and possibly Okafor and Embiid is still injured with a possible March 3 return. Also Ersan Ilyasova to the Hawks in a trade as well, which means the 22 year old Saric is going to be the man the PF spot. Never seen my team make so many moves like this.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

The Marcelo Huertas era in LA is over. 

Leave the memories alone. :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Mra22 said:


> Derron Williams is expected to join the Cavs here soon! Heck yeah, finally got our backup PG. Now we need to get Bogut.


You can't really be excited over leftover food scraps. They can barely walk anymore. I hope this is sarcasm :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



starsfan24 said:


> The Marcelo Huertas era in LA is over.
> 
> Leave the memories alone. :mj2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Cashmere said:


> You can't really be excited over leftover food scraps. They can barely walk anymore. I hope this is sarcasm :mj


Derron Williams can still play ball....We wouldn't be asking that many minutes from him and we need a big man and Bogut can fill that role.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I kinda want Sanders more than Bogut, but either would be fine for what we need. 






Lol, who do you think you are Courtney Lee?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*






Seriously, something needs to be done about this guy. Apparently, getting suspended for a game in the finals wasn't enough to get through to this idiot.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

As down on the team as i've been the last week or so, it was really nice for the Kings to get a good win. I would love to come in here and write " I was totally wrong"


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

@AryaDark @Legit BOSS 

At the WARRIORS game last night! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3 :dray :klay 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835023960676970496 :sodone :sodone

Such a spectacular comeback! :woo :woo 

Thirty-five points from :chefcurry :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835004129751658497

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835011093575585792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835013510408986624

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835015497091444736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835015798519275520 Andrew who? :woo :woo (Yes I'm just kidding on that one.)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835018695571185664 Look at this *Legit BOSS*! This needs to be a new smiley around here! :mark: What do you say, @Chrome?! :woo :woo


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835023124974325760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835027311334309888
WARRIORS :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Salty idiots hating on Draymond :lol

Same fools who hate on Grayson Allen or Bruce Bowen, it's legit. Get the fuck out of here with your pussyball rules, bring back the 80's and 90's. Fists thrown, noses broken, faces shattered (Rudy :mcgee)


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I kinda want Sanders more than Bogut, but either would be fine for what we need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why on earth would you want Sanders more than Bogut?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Sanders has more potential, and could be a more lasting piece in the future.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

DEMAR~!
IBAKA~!
PJ THE TRUCKER~!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I should have known better than to be expecting something big to happen on a sports trade deadline day.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Sanders has more potential, and could be a more lasting piece in the future.


Sanders hasn't played in the NBA in over two years now, and him regaining the impact he had in Milwaukee is by no means a guarantee. And half a season isn't enough time for him to get back into the groove of things before the playoffs happen.

Bogut on the other hand is a great paint protector with great passing abilities for a big man. And his (mostly illegal that refs never call) screens are going to be extremely valuable for the Cavs offense, especially for Irving and Korver. 



Cashmere said:


> You can't really be excited over leftover food scraps. They can barely walk anymore. I hope this is sarcasm :mj


Deron might not be anything close to the player he once was, but he's still a serviceable roleplayer who is capable of running the offense and providing points. And he's a competent defender too (at least he was last I saw him). If he was coming to start, you'd have a point, but instead he's coming in to play limited minutes off the bench behind Irving. For a team that had three players make the all star team this season, a guy like Williams is exactly what you want coming off your bench.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



AlternateDemise said:


> Deron might not be anything close to the player he once was, but he's still a serviceable roleplayer who is capable of running the offense and providing points. And he's a competent defender too (at least he was last I saw him). If he was coming to start, you'd have a point, but instead he's coming in to play limited minutes off the bench behind Irving. For a team that had three players make the all star team this season, a guy like Williams is exactly what you want coming off your bench.


Fair enough. Hopefully he doesn't curse them. 

Getting flashbacks of when Tracy McGrady joined the Spurs :done


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835611483262308353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835612932880879616


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Here comes all the TMZ stuff from soon to be the NBA version of the Kardashians


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Former NBA player but this is still hilarious. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835691677910192130


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Meh win with Lebron missing the game. 3-point shooting was great though, couldn't tell if this was the worst 3pt shooting team in the league if you watched tonight. Hopefully Valentine continues to get consistent playing time.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

The Homie continuing to absolutely kill it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

BQwfN6WAdjj

*Footage from the Curry cam at the All-Star game. I thoroughly enjoyed that view and his hilarious banter :curry

@DesolationRow I loved how the Warriors dropped 50 on the Clippers in the 3rd quarter. That team is done and made a big mistake by not trading anyone.

Here are the highlights from the Nets game:





11 blocks for the Warriors :woo!!! Their defense has drastically improved since the beginning of the season. D'Antoni still doesn't coach defense, so I don't see the Rockets beating them in a 7 game series.
*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Rockets gonna make it rain for Bogut though. Droppin all those dollars other teams can't. 3+ mil vs 400 K :ti

Calderon is down with the Dubs though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Stax Classic said:


> The Homie continuing to absolutely kill it.


It took Saric awhile to bloom, but yeah









* Tim Hardaway Jr.
* Frank Kaminsky
* Harrison Barnes
* Dion Waiters
* James Johnson
* T.J. McConnell

All can be MIP this year tbh. A trophy for everyone :done


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Blame it on the Drazen, but always had a soft spot for the Croats :draper

Drazen and Arvydas back in the day :banderas


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Seeing people on the INTERNET whinging and complaining about the Rockets attempting 58 3s and all of their points came from 3s, in the paint or from free-throws :mj4

Some are demanding that the 3pt line be moved back and that last night was not basketball :mj4

Bunch of babies. I only watched the highlights but it looked entertaining af


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Chrome said:


> Meh win with Lebron missing the game. 3-point shooting was great though, couldn't tell if this was the worst 3pt shooting team in the league if you watched tonight. Hopefully Valentine continues to get consistent playing time.


Do you see now why LeBron was saying that they need a playmaker? They are totally lost out there if Kyrie or LeBron aren't out there. For most of the people that don't watch the Cavs regularly, don't realise that one of the two are on the court at all times. I mean, you saw how bad the backup PG Felder played.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



DA said:


> Seeing people on the INTERNET whinging and complaining about the Rockets attempting 58 3s and all of their points came from 3s, in the paint or from free-throws :mj4
> 
> Some are demanding that the 3pt line be moved back and that last night was not basketball :mj4
> 
> Bunch of babies. I only watched the highlights but it looked entertaining af


Agreed, that sounds wild as hell but fun to watch. I hope they shoot 60 3's next game just to really make 'em mad. Apparently they didn't make a single mid-range shot in that game. All 3's and free throws. Don't think that's ever been done before. Crazy shit, Morey and D'Antoni probably pleasuring themselves to that shot chart right now.



Impeccable Sin said:


> Do you see now why LeBron was saying that they need a playmaker? They are totally lost out there if Kyrie or LeBron aren't out there. For most of the people that don't watch the Cavs regularly, don't realise that one of the two are on the court at all times. I mean, you saw how bad the backup PG Felder played.


Barring injury, you guys have a clear path to the Finals without a backup PG. Think you'd be ok lol. But getting Williams is a nice pickup.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Chrome said:


> Barring injury, you guys have a clear path to the Finals without a backup PG. Think you'd be ok lol. But getting Williams is a nice pickup.


I think that it's bigger than a lot of people realise. Not only can he help in the playoffs, just as importantly, LeBron & Kyrie won't have to play as many minutes in the regular season for the Cavs to win.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836365729440141312


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*













 @Invictus This should be the argument to end all Lebron vs. KD arguments. The Cavs are now 0-4 this season without Lebron. I told you that they went from the best team in the league to the worst team in the league when he went to Miami, and you made the excuse that it's a different team because they lost other key players. Well, this same team that just came off a championship win, can't win a damn game without Lebron. Not only can they not win, but the team's stats significantly decline. The point differential is huge, the shooting percentage drop is huge, and they average 2 extra turnovers without him handling the ball at all. Lebron is the best player in the league at making his team better. OKC is a 7th seed in the Western Conference WITHOUT Durant. The Warriors beat the Nets by 17 WITHOUT Durant, and they'd easily win 90% of the remainder of their games if he sat out the rest of the season. The Cavs would lose their #1 seed at the very least if LeBron sat for the rest of the season. 

Durant is also 5-18 against Lebron in head to head matchups. Lebron averages 29 points on 52% shooting, and Durant averages 29 points on 49% shooting. That's without even getting into assists and rebounds, but you already know which of them leads those categories, so it would be redundant to provide those stats. The mere presence of Lebron adds multiple dimensions to the game, while Durant is just a scorer. When he has the ball, he's either going to pull up and shoot a 3 over you, or dribble past you and shoot. Lebron makes the opponent consider multiple possibilities, so there's never a safe answer to what he might do. He can plow through everyone on his own, he can drive, distract the defense, and kick it to an open 3 point shooter, he can dish it to the big man on the inside, or he himself can shoot it. Lebron's multifaceted abilities make him unpredictable on offense. That intangible alone makes him greater than Durant. With all of these facts smacking you in the face, you cannot say with any kind of sound logic that Durant is equal to, let alone greater than Lebron.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Brandon Jennings getting bought out, Cavs jumped the gun with Deron if you ask me.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Stax Classic said:


> Brandon Jennings getting bought out, Cavs jumped the gun with Deron if you ask me.


Nah, Deron is a great fit for what the Cavs need. The ones who jumped the gun were the Warriors with Calderon. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836352164423311360


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836405233588834304
LeBron with that efficient 24 pts on only 8/12.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> @Invictus This should be the argument to end all Lebron vs. KD arguments. The Cavs are now 0-4 this season without Lebron.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Wouldn't be surprised if the Raptors try to sign Jennings with Lowry set to mess the remainder of the regular season. :done

In the meantime, :demar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> They were also without Love. The cavs haven't won a single game this season when two of lebron/love/kyrie are out.


*All 4 of the games this year weren't without Love and Lebron. Regardless, the points remain valid. The Cavs are 4-19 without Lebron since he returned to Cleveland. You can't make any excuse for that.*




> The team is also not built around Kyrie's strengths nor weaknesses, they're built around Lebron. Kyrie doesn't need 8 3 point specialists surrounding him as a cast, he needs more defensive oriented players and a big that consistently do the pick and roll with him. Too bad the team isn't built for Kyrie since he's not the best player, it's built for Lebron and the pieces compliment him and his skill set.


*Kyrie is an All-Star. You can't make the excuse of no superstars for the Cavs turning to shit in 2010, then ignore the presence of one of the best scorers in the league because his surroundings aren't completely perfect. My argument is that Lebron is the heart of the Cavs, he has such an impact on the team that it can go from the extreme of best in the east to the worst, and he is significantly more important to them than KD was to the Thunder.*




> Kyrie could win a lot of games if he was on a team like the Jazz or even the Pacers. He just needs complimentary pieces. The Cavs acquire players that fit around Lebron and they're usually 3 point games, again the team struggles without Lebron because he's what the whole team is built on. Unlike the warriors/spurs where they can have players miss games and the team continue thriving because the system isn't reliant on one player.


*Westbrook is carrying complete trash to a 7th seed in the West. Kyrie can't win a freaking game with shooters everywhere. That's a terrible excuse.*



> And the Warriors team was 73-9 without Durant last year. I don't know how you're trying to make a point out of one of the best teams beating by far the worst team without one of their 4 all-stars.


*The point is they don't need him to be the #1 seed in the league. The Cavs need Lebron to be #1 in the East though.*



> Thunder have Westbrook. Cavs had who after Lebron after? Mo Williams? Durant left a far better team than Lebron did, but that means nothing toward where they're at currently as players.


*It wouldn't matter if they had a second All-Star back then, because you'd just make the excuse that the team isn't conducive to their talents . And far better team? Weren't you just complaining multiple times during the Warriors/Thunder game last week that Lebron gets easy assists from his shooters and Westbrook has to work much harder for them because he has none? You've also just made my argument for me. Lebron carried a far worse team to the NBA Finals repeatedly. Durant has only been there once.*



> I want to point out you're not using any measurable statistic to compare their individual performances, but rather going off of narratives about where a key player misses a game.


*The statistics are in the photos, and their significance to their respective or previous teams is represented by their records.*




> Durant and Lebron are 1-1 in head to head matchups. This isn't a comparison of their careers, you're comparing them as players in the present. As in this year. Not 2011 Lebron and Kevin Durant, but just the 2016-2017 versions.


*No, I'm comparing them from the start, since you argue that Durant is better. Not much has changed in his game over the years besides increased accuracy.*




> So rather than compare their statistics from this season against every team in the league you want to instead use statistics from their head to head to compare them from throughout their careers? :mjlol


*
Because your claim is Durant is superior to Lebron, when he has a pathetic losing record against him.*



> Durant is not just a scorer, he's a monster defensively


*And Lebron isn't? :mase. What are you going to say next, he's not a monster because he relaxes on defense throughout the regular season to offset his ridiculous minutes played at this stage in his career? So if Steph Curry stops shooting 3's, is he no longer the best shooter of all time?*



> and he was a fucking MVP when he was forced to be the lone superstar of the Thunder when Westbrook got injured.


*
And LeBron took the Warriors to 6 games by himself in 2015. Durant left the Thunder, and now Westbrook is having an all time great season with an amount of triple doubles we haven't seen in over 50 years. This again shows that Durant wasn't nearly as significant to the Thunder as Lebron is to the Cavs.
*


> How can you say he's just a scorer when he proved more than 3 years that he was far more than just that. :lmao


*
The same way you say Lebron is no longer a top defender :toomanykobes. I also was specifically referring to the offensive capabilities of both individuals. *



> And Durant is currently one of the most efficient players in the league right now and one of the best scorers of all time, I don't really think you can say he has a simple offensive repertoire.


*
He does have a simple offensive repertoire; he's just very accurate.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Cavs gonna repeat, our depth will be ridiculous once everyone is healthy. The starters are set, Kyrie, JR, LeBron, Love and Thompson. Then you are going to have a ridiculous bench especially if we get Bogut. :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

How come no celebratory thread for Steph Curry tying an NBA record last night?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Of all the people I've seen attempt it so far, I've never seen anyone more terrible at defending LeBron than @Legit BOSS.



Legit BOSS said:


> *All 4 of the games this year weren't without Love and Lebron. Regardless, the points remain valid. The Cavs are 4-19 without Lebron since he returned to Cleveland. You can't make any excuse for that.*


This is the only valid point that I will give you but not for the reasons you want to make. Just the fact that LeBron is able to do what he does with a team that can't seem to win shit without him just shows how great he is as a player. A guy who is able to do have that big of an impact on a team, regardless of how the team is built, to the point where they go from being a top tier team in the league to being one of the worst just shows how incredibly talented he is. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *Kyrie is an All-Star. You can't make the excuse of no superstars for the Cavs turning to shit in 2010, then ignore the presence of one of the best scorers in the league because his surroundings aren't completely perfect. My argument is that Lebron is the heart of the Cavs, he has such an impact on the team that it can go from the extreme of best in the east to the worst, and he is significantly more important to them than KD was to the Thunder.*


So we're going to literally ignore the fact that other players on the Cavs left that year?



Legit BOSS said:


> *Lebron carried a far worse team to the NBA Finals repeatedly. Durant has only been there once.*


You mean the Miami Heat team? Or the current Cavs team? Or the Cavs team he had the first time? Either way you're horribly wrong on all three. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *No, I'm comparing them from the start, since you argue that Durant is better. Not much has changed in his game over the years besides increased accuracy.*


Increased playmaking abilities and much bigger improvements on defense is not much? Huh?



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Because your claim is Durant is superior to Lebron, when he has a pathetic losing record against him.*


How is a losing record against another player an indication of which is better? Last I checked basketball was a team sport. This is just a lazy and terrible argument. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> And LeBron took the Warriors to 6 games by himself in 2015. Durant left the Thunder, and now Westbrook is having an all time great season with an amount of triple doubles we haven't seen in over 50 years. This again shows that Durant wasn't nearly as significant to the Thunder as Lebron is to the Cavs.
> *


Okay, no. Please just stop. Anyone who is still saying that LeBron took the Warriors to six games by himself is full of shit. 

Game 2: Curry was caught off guard by the pesky defense of one Dellavedova which resulted in a horrific shooting night for him. Mozgov had a 17 point, 11 rebound game, JR Smith scored in double figures too. But more importantly than anything (more important than even LeBron's great night) was the fact that the Warriors were completely unprepared for the rough defensive "do or die trying" attitude from the Cavs. They were complacent and settled an awful lot, and while the Cavs were the better team that night, they faced an overconfident Warriors team who learned the hard way that night that even though the Cavs were without Love and Irving, they were a hungry and determined team who weren't going down without a fight. 

Game 3: Warriors were much more determined, but the problem was that the Cavs had them matched at every position and as a result they continued to struggle. Shumpert, Mozgov and Jones specifically seemed to be completely locked in defensively. And Delly was forcing Curry to play defense because, here's a shocker, Delly had a 20 point game that night. A big fourth quarter run by the Warriors almost gave them this one, but it was a team effort that allowed the Cavs to escape that game with a win and a 2-1 lead. 

All Kerr had to do was make one small line up change that made the series out of reach for the Cavs. People want to make such a big deal about LeBron's stats in that series, and while they were very impressive indeed despite his poor shooting percentage, it was actually the incredible defensive effort put on by the Cavaliers squad as a whole that made that series more competitive than it had any business being. Delly, Shumpert, Mozgov, Thompson, all of these guys played out of their minds in that finals series. Don't try to tell us LeBron won two games by himself. That's bullshit and you and I both know it. 

Please, stop trying to defend LeBron. You're terrible at it.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Richaun Holmes is a monster :lol. Just let him loose, Philly :done


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



JM said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if the Raptors try to sign Jennings with Lowry set to mess the remainder of the regular season. :done
> 
> In the meantime, :demar.


Wishful thinking, he's DC bound.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Stax Classic said:


> Wishful thinking, he's DC bound.


:bjpenn

This is good news.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836732558264139776

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836738027963699200
Well... Shit


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836738548187344897


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Bogut is signing with the Cavs!!! :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Cashmere said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836732558264139776
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836738027963699200
> Well... Shit


It doesn't look too bad. Even if he misses a week or two, it's not a big deal. Unless he actually tore something, which doesn't look likely, him missing a bit of time in the regular season shouldn't change anything.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Wizards get the win over the Dubs! :woo


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

The Bulls are 3-0 against the defending champion Cavaliers but lose to the under.500 8th seeded Nuggets....


LOL OK


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Tony said:


> The Bulls are 3-0 against the defending champion Cavaliers but lose to the under.500 8th seeded Nuggets....
> 
> 
> LOL OK


I'm not surprised, they've been pulling this BS for awhile. It's been a trend since Thib's last season here, so I blame it more on the roster than the coaching tbh. Watch them beat the Warriors on Thursday though lol, especially if Durant's out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Warriors signed Matt Barnes in the wake of this KD news. Makes me wonder if this was a panic move?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

KD out 2 or 3 months according to yahoo.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Grade 2 MCL sprain for KD. They think he might be out for the rest of the regular season, if not longer.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I'm hearing it's only 4 weeks, so he could come back before the end of the regular season.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836954069839282179

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836955958546833410


----------



## MisterK (Sep 13, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

First Rollins and now KD...


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Even with Durant, I have to pick the Cavs as favorites for this year. Their depth is insane. It's weird how the Warriors and the Cavs seemed to have switched roles this year. Last year the Warriors had a deep bench but this year that isn't the case while the Cavs have so many options with their rotation. Cavs have done an incredible job making up for their losses in the off season with the pick ups they've gotten this year.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

This Cavs and Celtics game is a classic!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*The Cavs and Celtics game was very good. I can't wait to see that ECF and a possible upset. Hopefully @Impeccable Sin now understands that Isiah isn't overrated by any means.

Also, salute to the underrated Wizards for edging out Golden State. That came down to the last shot. Wall and Beal are the best duo that no one talks about.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Beal isn't even the 2nd best player on that team. Porter is a better player than Beal.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The Cavs and Celtics game was very good. I can't wait to see that ECF and a possible upset. Hopefully @Impeccable Sin now understands that Isiah isn't overrated by any means.
> 
> Also, salute to the underrated Wizards for edging out Golden State. That came down to the last shot. Wall and Beal are the best duo that no one talks about.*


Thomas is definitely overrated by a lot of people, because a lot of people ignore how bad he is defensively & put him in the MVP race. The guy is the worst defender in the NBA by a large margin. 

It was a good game, but there's nothing to take from it to make me think anything other than the Cavs easily winning in the playoffs. No Love or JR Smith this game, which is 2/5 of our starting lineup. I'm also confident that the Cavs won't shoot 30% from 3 every game.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Thomas is definitely overrated by a lot of people, because a lot of people ignore how bad he is defensively & put him in the MVP race. The guy is the worst defender in the NBA by a large margin.
> 
> It was a good game, but there's nothing to take from it to make me think anything other than the Cavs easily winning in the playoffs. No Love or JR Smith this game, which is 2/5 of our starting lineup. I'm also confident that the Cavs won't shoot 30% from 3 every game.


*Harden is a notoriously awful defender who's leading the MVP race. Steve Nash is a back to back MVP and he wasn't a good defender either. I don't see anyone overrating Isiah's defense, only praising his scoring ability. It's not even a "for his size" thing. He's a league leader in scoring.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Harden is a notoriously awful defender who's leading the MVP race. Steve Nash is a back to back MVP and he wasn't a good defender either. I don't see anyone overrating Isiah's defense, only praising his scoring ability. It's not even a "for his size" thing. He's a league leader in scoring.*


That's the thing though. Bad defenders are not all equal because they aren't good. IT's defense is, by far, the worst in the NBA. People complain about Kyrie being bad on defense, and he's significantly better. 

For reference, here's ESPN's DRPM(DRPM: Player's estimated on-court impact on team defensive performance, measured in points allowed per 100 defensive possessions)

Relevant players comparisons:

Harden: -1.42
Westbrook: -0.02
Chris Paul(the highest PG): 3.59
Curry: -0.13
Kyrie: -1.59
Brandon Knight(2nd worst PG): -3.2
Marcus Thornton(2nd worst overall): -3.31
Thomas: -4.46

As you can see, his defense is the worst in the NBA by an absurd amount. Nobody is even close to as bad as he is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> That's the thing though. Bad defenders are not all equal because they aren't good. IT's defense is, by far, the worst in the NBA. People complain about Kyrie being bad on defense, and he's significantly better.
> 
> For reference, here's ESPN's DRPM(DRPM: Player's estimated on-court impact on team defensive performance, measured in points allowed per 100 defensive possessions)
> 
> ...


*That's fine, and it's been acknowledged, but it's still irrelevant to my point that he's one of the best scorers in the league, and no one is praising his defense, which means he's not overrated. By your logic, Kawhi, Lebron, and Draymond should be the only people in the MVP conversation. *


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That's fine, and it's been acknowledged, but it's still irrelevant to my point that he's one of the best scorers in the league, and no one is praising his defense, which means he's not overrated. By your logic, Kawhi, Lebron, and Draymond should be the only people in the MVP conversation. *


It's not that people are praising his defense, it's that a lot of people overlook it. They'll say he's an elite player because he's a great scorer. It's not the people that take his whole game into account that generally overrate him. It's the people that see he's 2nd in the NBA in points & anoint him a superstar. 

You don't have to be good defensively to be an MVP candidate, but I think you need to be better than a severe liability. Just in the East, when the teams are healthy, there's nowhere to hide him. You can't put him on Kyrie or JR Smith, nor Wall or Beal, nor Lowry or Derozan. He's the biggest liability in the NBA, and almost every good team has the ability to exploit it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> It's not that people are praising his defense, it's that a lot of people overlook it. They'll say he's an elite player because he's a great scorer. It's not the people that take his whole game into account that generally overrate him. It's the people that see he's 2nd in the NBA in points & anoint him a superstar.
> 
> You don't have to be good defensively to be an MVP candidate, but I think you need to be better than a severe liability. Just in the East, when the teams are healthy, there's nowhere to hide him. You can't put him on Kyrie or JR Smith, nor Wall or Beal, nor Lowry or Derozan. He's the biggest liability in the NBA, and almost every good team has the ability to exploit it.


*That's fair. I wouldn't call him a superstar just yet, but he definitely earned his All-Star status. Fun fact: he's the first player since Wade and Iverson to drop 30+ on the Cavs for at least 3 games in a single season since Dwayne Wade and Allen Iverson in 05.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That's fair. I wouldn't call him a superstar just yet, but he definitely earned his All-Star status. Fun fact: he's the first player since Wade and Iverson to drop 30+ on the Cavs for at least 3 games in a single season since Dwayne Wade and Allen Iverson in 05.*


I think it's also fair to say that Love & JR being out was a big deal. In the 2 games against Boston this year, Love was averaging 28 & 12. Plus, JR is our best perimeter defender & a much better shooter than Shumpert or Deron Williams.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837400506985230337
2nd time this year for both, both won it in November lol. Dating back to last February, LeBron has won this award 5 of the past 7 months(as he won it last season in February, March, & April). Fun fact, this is the 6th February in a row that LeBron has won player of the month. Also, the 34th time he's won the award in his career which is the most ever.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*These highlights are for whomever missed one of the best games the Eastern Conference has put on TV this year:*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I think the Cavs/Wizards game was better, but I also don't see it being a close series if they play in the playoffs(barring injuries of course). JR Smith is a definite upgrade in offense and defense. Also, as much as people hate on Love for having bad matchup against GS, he's definitely good against the Celtics. 

I know it's not a revelation to say the Cavs will win the East, but some people are overreacting to one Celtics win at home against a depleted Cavs team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Who do you guys think will legit be in the East Finals against Cleveland?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

It depends on who ends up in the 2 & 3. It will probably be Washington & Boston, and I think that Washington wins that. So I'd put my money on the Cavs beating the Wizards in the ECF.

Also, I think that the Spurs are going to end up passing the Warriors for the #1 seed.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Chrome said:


> I'm not surprised, they've been pulling this BS for awhile. It's been a trend since Thib's last season here, so I blame it more on the roster than the coaching tbh. *Watch them beat the Warriors on Thursday though lol*, especially if Durant's out.


The Bulls are 3-0 against the defending champion Cavaliers and have defeated the Warriors who went 73-9 last season and have the league's best record but lost the the under .500 8th seeded Denver Nuggets....

Is it too hard to ask the Bulls to play every team like they do against .500 and over teams? :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Bulls aren't playing for this year anymore, should have cut Wade and Rondo or just bench them outright. Rolo too, and I love the guy. It's time to work with the youngins fellas, you ain't doing shit this year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Stax Classic said:


> Bulls aren't playing for this year anymore, should have cut Wade and Rondo or just bench them outright. Rolo too, and I love the guy. It's time to work with the youngins fellas, you ain't doing shit this year.


Why? Just so they could somehow end up on Cleveland's roster? Screw that.



Tony said:


> have defeated the Warriors who went 73-9 last season


In all fairness, this current Warriors team isn't anywhere close to that 73-9 team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*






*The Warriors really need to get out of their shooting slump. This was even occurring before Durant's injury when Curry shot 0/11 against the damn Sixers. The Warriors can't afford to continue shooting poorly like this with a depleted bench. They're not playing badly, they're just not making shots. They lost to the mediocre Bulls with their lowest amount of points all season, lost back to back for the first time since April 2015, and have had their 3rd consecutive poor shooting performance in general. It's all but a foregone conclusion they should beat the whack ass Knicks, but they really need to get their rhythm back. The only good news to come out of this is that even in spite of their poor shooting, the games are still very close.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837853775545126912


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837501851977330689
*Is this true @Chrome? :lol*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837501851977330689
> *Is this true @Chrome? :lol*


That's usually how we react when they play the bad teams.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

In funnier news, Ty Lawson almost missed a game due to gastroenteritis aka infectious diarrhea: 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837082244808323072
So fitting with how the Kings' season has gone. Can always count on Kings fuckery to make me feel a little bit better about the Bulls.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Chrome said:


> That's usually how we react when they play the bad teams.


*Yeah, that's how I felt while watching them lay bricks all night. Grandmaster Kerr is right to be angry. Even without Durant, the Warriors should blow the Bulls out of the gym.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, that's how I felt while watching them lay bricks all night. Grandmaster Kerr is right to be angry. Even without Durant, the Warriors should blow the Bulls out of the gym.*


Eh, maybe in Oracle. This Bulls team isn't very good but they ain't the Nets either, they'll put him a fight most of the time, especially against good teams.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I think the Cavs setting the 3 point record last night was fitting. Since they set the record for a playoff game last year with 25 against the Hawks, now there's a single game playoff record & regular season record that matches up perfectly with the same amount against the same team.

Kyrie & LeBron though, damn:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Chrome said:


> Eh, maybe in Oracle. This Bulls team isn't very good but they ain't the Nets either, they'll put him a fight most of the time, especially against good teams.


*It was in Oracle, but they wrecked the Bulls 123-92 while using their 3rd string bench of nobodies in the 4th quarter :justsayin*






*Granted, there was no Wade or Butler, but the team sucks, and it's no secret that Wade and Butler feel the same way.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838199497066950656
Nice shirts, I might need to get one.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Can we change the thread title to "The Ceiling is the Roof" :mj


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

_*The King in the Fourth got a sun shaped dagger through the chest. *_


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Andrew Bogut already got injured two minutes into his Cavaliers debut.

I'm honestly debating whether or not I want to laugh or feel bad for the guy.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

What a great signing! Bogut is already injured....


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

58 seconds for Bogut, fractured left tibia.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Bogut has a fractured tibia. 

In other words, he's done for the season.



Mra22 said:


> What a great signing! Bogut is already injured....


You can't say it wasn't a great signing because of that. He was the best option available at the center position. This was simply the case of a team getting extremely unlucky. 

Looks like Bogut's injury has affected the Cavaliers tonight. They look horribly demoralized. Miami Heat are destroying them even with their starters playing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*Well, that's embarrassing. Bogut is ALREADY injured:





He may have exceeded Derrick Rose levels of fragility.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

:sodone Serves that traitor right


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

They would've been better off giving some kid in the D-League a 10-day offer lol.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Well damn


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I'm thinking that they will release Bogut & end up signing Larry Sanders.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I'm thinking that they will release Bogut & end up signing Larry Sanders.


What I'm wondering is what happens to Bogut going forward. This was his chance to show how impactful he still can be on a team and he didn't even get to do it for an entire quarter before going down with an injury. And with him getting injured in the finals (one of the major reasons the Warriors lost that series in my opinion), teams are going to look at all of his past injuries and wonder if he's even worth it anymore. I know he was the starting center on an all time great team, but it's gotten to the point where he's become a major liability.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It was in Oracle, but they wrecked the Bulls 123-92 while using their 3rd string bench of nobodies in the 4th quarter :justsayin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see what "Mr. Boring" did though?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838960389052301314
:banderas


Soon to be known as Mr. MVP :kobe3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Did you see what "Mr. Boring" did though?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838960389052301314
> ...


*
I actually came here to give props to Mr. Boring today. I'm still not entertained by his playstyle, but I can give credit where it's due for those clutch plays on both ends of the floor:





All of the ESPN shows were suddenly putting him in the MVP discussion after not mentioning him through 60 games because it's taboo to discuss the boring Spurs on air. I'm not on the bandwagon. Leonard might be the 2nd best two way player in the league, but the Spurs' machine is greater than him, and he knows that. Harden and Westbrook are still my frontrunners for MVP.


In other news, THE WARRIORS WIN!!! :woo :curry :woo





The bench really stepped it up in this game. I hope the trend continues.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

My MVP race is: 1. LeBron 2. Harden 3. Kawhi 4. Westbrook

I really don't think Westbrook belongs in the MVP talks if his team doesn't even have a top 10 record. What's funny is that their future would probably be better if he was just out for this year. He's stuffing the stats & playing well enough to keep them at the bottom of the playoff race. They are going to get in & proceed to get bopped by the Spurs/Warriors/or Rockets. There's a cap on how valuable a player can truly be if their team still isn't at least a contender with them.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

you don't think westbrook belongs there, but Lebron does. :mj4 cavs fans y'all. lebron has the best supporting cast, BY FAR, than the other 3 and the Spurs/Rockets got a better record in the tougher conference. Cavs only got the 4th best record in the league. I mean Cavs didn't contend for shit in Lebron's first stint with them and he won MVPs, but ya know, lets ignore that. 


And :mj4 @ bbr too because I know who he thinks the best two way player is and that's just :mj4 :mj4 :mj4


Y'all just cant stop the stanning.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Thread title should be changed to honour DIRK imo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Russ can't hold Harden's jock :kobe

And Lebron ain't the best James anymore :draper, father time has caught up with the fella.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> you don't think westbrook belongs there, but Lebron does. :mj4 cavs fans y'all. lebron has the best supporting cast, BY FAR, than the other 3 and the Spurs/Rockets got a better record in the tougher conference. Cavs only got the 4th best record in the league. I mean Cavs didn't contend for shit in Lebron's first stint with them and he won MVPs, but ya know, lets ignore that.
> 
> And :mj4 @ bbr too because I know who he thinks the best two way player is and that's just :mj4 :mj4 :mj4
> 
> ...


*I disagree about Lebron being MVP for the same reasons you stated, but he's still the best two way player in the game. You can remain in denial if you want to :mj

Continuing with the MVP discussion, Westbrook had a career game last night with 58 points on efficient 50% shooting, but it's a shame that he couldn't knock anything down in the last 3 minutes. I'm not going to hold it against him, because he's the reason his team is even keeping it close.






With that said, should we really hold Westbrook's record against him? Harden is my personal MVP, but some of that is admittedly a result of my bias towards flashy 3 point shooters and 3 point shooting teams. If we look at it objectively, Harden has been put into a system that enhances his strengths and hides his weaknesses. He's also surrounded by other 3 point shooters. Possessions are also increased by the repeated fast breaks and lack of half court play, which aids his overall numbers. Westbrook's numbers are high because he has to do everything to keep that team running efficiently. If he weren't there, they'd have a sub .500 record for sure. *


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Dirk scored his 20K point and his 30K point on jumpers contested by #7 on the Lakers.

Cool.

:dirk


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Stax Classic said:


> Russ can't hold Harden's jock :kobe
> 
> And Lebron ain't the best James anymore :draper, father time has caught up with the fella.


Father time? This is the best we've seen LeBron play on a consistent basis since returning to Cleveland. His jump shooting is the best it has been since his Miami days. His free throw shooting has been poor however, which is a legitimate criticism of his game. 

In regards to who the best "James" is, LeBron is better on both ends of the floor and I haven't seen anything out of Harden that tells me otherwise. I'm seeing him have a high turnover percentage on a stacked offensive team with a high usage rate and I'm supposed to be impressed with his stats? Well, actually, I am impressed. What he's doing right now is incredible. But at this point, it feels more like a guy who is benefiting from what he's a part of rather than a guy doing this out of sheer will and talent. 

LeBron doesn't have to play the way Harden is. He's got an outstanding supporting cast as Magic pointed out before and he doesn't need to carry his team to victories on most nights. And he's still had a lot of incredible moments this season. And while he's probably not the defender he was in Miami or in his later days in his first stint with Cleveland, you know when he's trying at the defensive end of the floor, he's a top five, maybe even top three, defender at the SF position. Harden on other hand still has yet to prove that he can be that type of player. That alone still puts LeBron above him in my book. 

I'm not going to claim LeBron's in the running for MVP. He's not. It's Westbrook, Harden or Durant because of the contributions they've made to their teams this year. But in terms of who is the best player in the league still? I'm not putting Westbrook or Harden at the top spot. The only one I'd say is better than LeBron at this point is Durant, and that's only because of the incredible strides he's made at the defensive end. The only thing that's not making it a for sure thing for me is how he will perform in the playoffs. That is something we'll have to wait and see on. But for now, LeBron and Durant are the two best players in the NBA. Which one is better is arguable. Anyone else however I can't see it.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Westbrook has no realistic shot of winning anymore due to this 4 game skid and Durant's injury will prevent him from getting any recognition either. It's between Kawhi and Harden now.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Yeah, Kwahi and Harden, unless Curry goes nuclear.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Curry ain't winning shit.

They're about to be 2-3 if they lose tonight since Durant's injury. He doesn't deserve a single vote.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Looks like the Spurs are almost certainly going to take over the #1 seed in the West by the end of the season. 



Invictus said:


> you don't think westbrook belongs there, but Lebron does. :mj4 cavs fans y'all. lebron has the best supporting cast, BY FAR, than the other 3 and the Spurs/Rockets got a better record in the tougher conference. Cavs only got the 4th best record in the league. I mean Cavs didn't contend for shit in Lebron's first stint with them and he won MVPs, but ya know, lets ignore that.
> 
> 
> And :mj4 @ bbr too because I know who he thinks the best two way player is and that's just :mj4 :mj4 :mj4
> ...


He will have the best supporting cast of the 4 by the time the playoffs roll around. However, JR Smith has missed most of the season, & Love has been out for a few weeks now. On top of that, the Cavs haven't had a backup center all season, and have only had a backup PG for about a week now. 

I don't know why the supporting casts of the Rockets & Spurs constantly get underrated. They both have good teams around them. Hell, the Spurs are 4-1 without Kawhi this year.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Oh I see the thread title is still about a couple of guys who are 2-6 since they joined up instead of being about the 6th guy ever to reach 30k points :no:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

#WhitePrivilege


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*KAT went NUTS last night!*

BRawuXnAPbu


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Warriors are now 2-4 since KD's injury.

They were 50-9 prior to his injury and yet BBR out here trying to argue that Durant doesn't make his teams better because OKC is still a 7th seed(and that's due to the strength of Westbrook yet due to the Durant loss they went from a title contender to a 1st round exit). :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Warriors are now 2-4 since KD's injury.
> 
> They were 50-9 prior to his injury and yet BBR out here trying to argue that Durant doesn't make his teams better because OKC is still a 7th seed(and that's due to the strength of Westbrook yet due to the Durant loss they went from a title contender to a 1st round exit). :lmao


I guess it depends on how you look at it. He certainly makes this Warriors team better, but not better than last year's Warriors. Depth was one of the things that made them really scary last year. They gave that up for Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I guess it depends on how you look at it. He certainly makes this Warriors team better, but not better than last year's Warriors. Depth was one of the things that made them really scary last year. They gave that up for Durant.


They are most certainly better than last year's warriors because depth means fuck all come in playoff time when you'd rather have superstars than depth.

They were also playing statistically better in pretty much every weak than last year's squad prior to his injury.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> They are most certainly better than last year's warriors because depth means fuck all come in playoff time when you'd rather have superstars than depth.
> 
> They were also playing statistically better in pretty much every weak than last year's squad prior to his injury.


Except categories like win-loss record, especially against the best teams. They out talent the lower teams with KD, but they have fundamental weaknesses. Adding the best scorer in the NBA has less effect when you already had the best offense in the league to begin with.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Except categories like win-loss record, especially against the best teams. They out talent the lower teams with KD, but they have fundamental weaknesses. Adding the best scorer in the NBA has less effect when you already had the best offense in the league to begin with.


Last time they played the Cavs they dominated them if I recall correctly, as they've dominated the Clippers and Rockets. Who else are the top teams? They're not worried about the Celtics.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Warriors are now 2-4 since KD's injury.
> 
> They were 50-9 prior to his injury and yet BBR out here trying to argue that Durant doesn't make his teams better because OKC is still a 7th seed(and that's due to the strength of Westbrook yet due to the Durant loss they went from a title contender to a 1st round exit). :lmao


*My argument was never that Durant doesn't improve the team. My argument was that he primarily adds firepower, which they didn' need in exchange for losing the deepest bench in the NBA. Don't give me that crap about a Superstar being greater than the entire bench when The Warriors were a Draymond suspension and 3 pointer away from going back to back. 

The Thunder wouldn't even be IN the playoffs without Westbrook, just like the Cavs are 4-19 without Lebron, and still struggling with him if he doesn't carry them for the entire game. 

Also, that was a bullshit foul call for Wiggins at the end. Za Za got all ball with that block. *








Impeccable Sin said:


> Except categories like win-loss record, especially against the best teams. They out talent the lower teams with KD, but they have fundamental weaknesses. Adding the best scorer in the NBA has less effect when you already had the best offense in the league to begin with.


*This is correct. The Warriors went from having the best bench to no bench. In spite of that, their losses have been very close, even with some of the worst shooting we've ever seen from them in the last few games.*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Warriors biggest mistake was?










Last 2 year Warriors were the best team in the NBA , two minutes away from back to back titles , and all they need was a rim protector this year to go back..

Now Curry is not in the top 3 this season he's like the #8 guy in the NBA right now..Warriors gave up some key guys that help then win a ring


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Had KD went to Washington instead they proably be the best team in the east right now as they already the 3rd best and could argue second best. They could even still get the #1 seed but more likely that will go to Cleveland.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

People thought that the Spurs/Warriors was going to be a real competitive game. Now there's no Leonard, Aldridge, Curry, Thompson, Green, or Iguodala. The NBA is probably pretty pissed that the Warriors for that. They can't exactly be mad at the Spurs, since Leonard is out with a concussion & Aldridge is out with arrhythmia.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*Why are we suddenly acting like they weren't the best team in the league before Durant went down. Take Curry out of last years team and watch the form dip. Look at what happened in the finals when they list Green. Or how Cleveland play without one of their big 3. Come Play Offs you want stars that are game changers way more than you want a deep and consistent bench because they're what win you rings. Not to mention bench players will get less minutes come Play Offs anyway. The notion that Durant didn't aid their Championship bid is nonsense. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Any GM in their right mind would take Durant over Bogut/Barnes/Barbosa/Speights(who could have returned if he wanted as he took the minimum with the clippers). :lmao And their key guys that they lost were part of the reason they lost in the finals last year. Barnes wasn't dependable and was constantly left open. Bogut got hurt, which he's been prone to do this season. Mo averaged 11 minutes per game for them and Barbosa barely played in the finals. 


Superstars>depth, especially in the playoffs when the rotation gets smaller and the stars play more minutes. And again it's hilarious that their actual play in games became more dominating with Durant, but since they can't repeat the single best season record in their first year together they're suddenly not good.


Lest we forget that you think all Durant adds is rebounding, as if he isn't an elite defender and one of the best rebounding small forwards in the league. :mj4


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Any GM in their right mind would take Durant over Bogut/Barnes/Barbosa/Speights(who could have returned if he wanted as he took the minimum with the clippers). :lmao And their key guys that they lost were part of the reason they lost in the finals last year. Barnes wasn't dependable and was constantly left open. Bogut got hurt, which he's been prone to do this season. Mo averaged 11 minutes per game for them and Barbosa barely played in the finals.
> 
> 
> Superstars>depth, especially in the playoffs when the rotation gets smaller and the stars play more minutes. And again it's hilarious that their actual play in games became more dominating with Durant, but since they can't repeat the single best season record in their first year together they're suddenly not good.
> ...


Before I say anything, I just want point out how happy I am that people are finally admitting that the Cavs finals win last season was more circumstantial than it was one team out playing the other. With that said, you should probably throw Iggy getting injured into the list of things you just mentioned, since it allowed LeBron James to dominate the Warriors from the offensive end. 

Now with that said...

I do agree with the idea that any GM would want Durant over those four named players. With that said, no GM apart from one had the team the Warriors did. They were a 73 regular season win team and were a nearly invincible unit. Having the insane depth that they did helped them a lot even in the finals when their depth wasn't playing as well. But with all the defensive versatility and incredible offensive talent on display, there weren't really any noticeable weaknesses that would cost the Warriors an entire series. This current Warriors team is a different story. There are some clear and glaring weaknesses that can be a problem in a seven game series, mainly in the paint. Letting incredibly important pieces to a 73 win puzzle go is a big risk, regardless of who joins. 

Despite BBR not having a clue what he's talking about, he has a legitimate point about Durant not necessarily being a player the Warriors needed. They didn't need better offense, they didn't need better rebounding. That isn't what cost them the series with Cleveland. Green getting himself suspended cost them the series. Bogut and Iggy getting injured cost them the series. LeBron playing historically great basketball the final three games cost them the series. And considering Durant's track record with underperforming in the playoffs, it is worth wondering if adding him to the team is ideal for the team (even though Durant has developed into a great defensive player this season and that'll be crucial if they play the Spurs and Cavs in the playoffs/finals, we should keep in mind that he wasn't known for that when the Warriors first signed him). 

I guess what I'm saying is last year I thought the Warriors were unbeatable and no one was going to beat them. And if Draymond didn't get suspended, I would have been right. In fact I was never wrong, because we never saw that team at full strength get beaten in a seven game series. And it was pretty obvious that at full strength, they were superior to the Cavs. This year however is a different story. This year I think the Cavs have a very good chance at beating the Warriors, and I'm not even ruling out the Warriors not making the finals. But that's the price you pay when you have multiple Superstars on a team. 

But to Magic's point, at the end of the day I'd rather have Durant. I don't want to hinge my hopes on Bogut staying healthy. This is a guy who broke his leg 58 seconds into his debut on a new team. This current Warriors squad will probably never be as unstoppable as the one we saw last year, because that year the Warriors were lucky they were able to remain as healthy for as long as they did. I don't want to hope that Barnes will be able to hang with LeBron, because the truth is he can't. Durant on the other hand can. This current Warriors team might not be better than last years, but you can at least be assured that if they do get beat again this year, it probably won't be due to injuries, which is always the most frustrating way to lose a series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

They were a 73 win team last year, that doesn't mean they were going to repeat that kind of success. in fact there was no chance of them repeating that kind of success.

Curry has come down to earth, so has Klay, and Green isn't even playing as well offensively. That is because KD joined, that's just due to them playing so well last year that it was going to be hard to keep that type of play up. None of them are playing bad, they're just not playing at that absurd level and one of the reasons is they're also not going for the wins record again this year. That said they could have still gotten 70 wins if Durant never got hurt yet people want to act like it's been some huge drop-off. And as @seabs said, this recent talk about them "losing depth" has only popped up because Durant has been hurt. It's not like it was that noticeable when he was actually playing, but now people are taking notice as they don't have their best player. :lol

Also KD is a great rim protector, literally has the 5th best rim protection numbers among all forwards(Draymond is third). Their defense has been better this year(or at least was while Durant was still playing, not sure if this 6 game stretch without him has changed that).

Durant has had great numbers pretty much every year in the playoffs. His final stats against the Heat when they made it were also impressive. Not sure why people think he's a bad playoff performer when the reality is that they had an injury pretty much every year after Harden got hurt and then last year just barely lost out to the Warriors.


And if Warriors are healthy I don't think the Cavs will beat them this year. I disagree with you on that much, I think they were beatable last year(by both the Cavs/Thunder) and this year it's going to be really hard to beat them at full strength as they just got too much talent. They've routinely blown out people in thirds this year just off having so much talent and one guy getting going and it just never stops.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I think it was a lot easier to see that the Cavs were going to miss Love on the defensive end than the casual observer would think. He's not as bad defensively as his reputation somehow got. Not that he's a good defender by any means, but the alternatives behind him are bad.

He's replaced in the starting lineup by either Jefferson who is too small for PF, or Channing Frye who is just an awful defender(so bad that they really couldn't even play him in the finals). It can actually get painful to watch the porous defense in his absence. The Cavs really need his size & rebounding even more than his scoring a lot of nights.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

His defensive reputation got as bad as it did because he is bad on defense as well as slow footed. Though I do agree that alternatives are much worse.


Warriors now 2-5 post Durant injury. :banderas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*Booker and the Brow :sodone :sodone :sodone*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Warriors now 2-5 post Durant injury. :banderas


*As you continue to ignore Curry's horrible shooting and how close the games have been in spite of it . Kerr made a really poor decision to seat all of the best players in a primetime game with such a crappy bench. It's a joke to attribute this loss solely to an injured Durant.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> They were a 73 win team last year, that doesn't mean they were going to repeat that kind of success. in fact there was no chance of them repeating that kind of success.
> 
> Curry has come down to earth, so has Klay, and Green isn't even playing as well offensively. That is because KD joined, that's just due to them playing so well last year that it was going to be hard to keep that type of play up. None of them are playing bad, they're just not playing at that absurd level and one of the reasons is they're also not going for the wins record again this year. That said they could have still gotten 70 wins if Durant never got hurt yet people want to act like it's been some huge drop-off. And as @seabs said, this recent talk about them "losing depth" has only popped up because Durant has been hurt. It's not like it was that noticeable when he was actually playing, but now people are taking notice as they don't have their best player. :lol
> 
> Also KD is a great rim protector, literally has the 5th best rim protection numbers among all forwards(Draymond is third). Their defense has been better this year(or at least was while Durant was still playing, not sure if this 6 game stretch without him has changed that).


Yes, I 100% agree with you on all of this. Like I said before, to repeat what they did in 2016 is asking for too much out of them. They were lucky Bogut was able to remain healthy for the most part through out the season, and they probably would have won 70 wins had Durant not gotten injured.

From a record standpiont, there isn't any huge drop off. But this new personal does leave them vulnerable in some areas compared to last season where there were virtually no weaknesses. 



Invictus said:


> Durant has had great numbers pretty much every year in the playoffs. His final stats against the Heat when they made it were also impressive. Not sure why people think he's a bad playoff performer when the reality is that they had an injury pretty much every year after Harden got hurt and then last year just barely lost out to the Warriors.


He's had great numbers, but on a lower shooting percentage. Hell, last post season he only shot 43% from the floor. He shot 28% from the three point line. Those aren't good numbers, not for someone like him. I tend to give him a slight pass because he does contribute in other areas as well as still putting up point production, but now that he's the number one option on a Warriors team with so much other offensive talent, that can prove to be problematic if that trend continues into this season. I guess to say he's been terrible in the playoffs is an exaggeration, but he has been performing below expectations. 



Invictus said:


> And if Warriors are healthy I don't think the Cavs will beat them this year. I disagree with you on that much, I think they were beatable last year(by both the Cavs/Thunder) and this year it's going to be really hard to beat them at full strength as they just got too much talent. They've routinely blown out people in thirds this year just off having so much talent and one guy getting going and it just never stops.


I'm not saying the Cavs are going to beat the Warriors if they meet again at full strength. In fact I still have the Warriors as favorites. But the difference is last year I didn't give the Cavs any amount of a chance against the Warriors. This year I think it is 60/40, maybe even closer. Last year the Warriors weren't beatable. The Thunder I'll admit were one game away from proving me wrong, but either way, I was saying from the beginning if there was one team who could beat them, it would be the Thunder. The Cavs had no legitimate chance of beating the Warriors in a seven game series and it never showed from the way they played in the finals. They got a 30 point blow out win over the Warriors because RJ playing the four spot proved to be problematic for the Warriors. 

This season the Cavs still have that glaring problem, how they're going to hide Kevin Love on defense. However, compared to last season where LeBron was struggling to hit his jumper and was facing the team that had a great rim protector in Bogut and lots of people to throw at LeBron, this year they are facing a LeBron who's jumper has been at its best since his Miami days. And as we all know, LeBron James when he is hitting his jump shots is nearly impossible to guard. And the problem for the Warriors is they don't have Bogut anymore. It's all going to depend on how well Durant can guard LeBron. And I think he'll do a good job, but if LeBron is hitting his jumper, odds are Durant will probably suffer the same fate as everyone else who tried to guard that version of LeBron: He'll get lit up like the night sky on fourth of july and people will sing the praises of LeBron for it. Not to mention, Derrick Williams is going to be very helpful in dealing with the Warriors speed and versatility. Iman Shumpert has finally developed a good offensive game. And this is arguably the best supporting cast LeBron's had since coming to Cleveland. In a seven game series, nothing is going to stop me from giving the benefit of the doubt to the team that has LeBron James with a consistent jumper and a talented supporting cast with two all stars. And hell if it means anything, I usually consider said team to be favorites. The fact that I'm not right now is a telling sign with all things considered. 

I guess long story short, last year I would have been stunned if the Cavs beat the Warriors at full strength in the finals. This year, I am still expecting the Warriors to win, but I wouldn't be surprised at all if the Cavaliers repeated. Right now it really is hard to tell which direction it will go.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It's a joke to attribute this loss solely to an injured Durant.*


Since when does context matter? No one brings up the context to the games which Lebron sits and they lose, they just post the record as is. So will I. :banderas


Also lol @ the games being close being an excuse.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I wonder if tonight's Rockets/Cavaliers game will break the record for combined threes by both times.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I dunno. I'd feel better about the chances of that if Love & Korver were playing. Also the fact that it's a back to back, and the 3rd road game in 4 days, for the Cavs tonight.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I dunno. I'd feel better about the chances of that if Love & Korver were playing. Also the fact that it's a back to back, and the 3rd road game in 4 days, for the Cavs tonight.


Well right now Richard Jefferson is lighting up the Rockets so I don't think the Cavs need those two at the moment.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

You're out of your mind if you don't think the Cavs need Love & Korver because Jefferson made some shots in the first half.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*










Apparently, since Love has been out, the Cavs have been out offensive rebounded by 54. We need him back ASAP.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Nice! Cavs have signed Larry Sanders


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



> "That happens," he says. "It doesn't worry me. Twenty years down the line, somebody might say, 'You weren't a starter,' and I'm going to say, 'It doesn't matter. It doesn't determine who I am or what I do or how I played.'"
> 
> It's a standard answer, safe and nonthreatening, as close to canned as he gets over the course of 45 minutes. But when I suggest that Steph Curry, who won the fan vote over Westbrook, is marketed differently, Westbrook cuts me off. "One hundred percent," he says. "One hundred percent. That's just because of how I play and what I do. It's just different."
> 
> His voice is a unique instrument, high-pitched and quick, sometimes difficult to read. "I'm not really part of the club, but that's fine with me," he says. "I'd rather be in my own club. S---, I'll tell you the truth: I'm OK with that. Everybody else can be part of the same club, and I'll be in my own club."


:westbrook2

good article. 

http://www.espn.com/espn/feature/st...force-oklahoma-city-thunder-russell-westbrook


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Cavs destroyed the Pistons so badly tonight that Larry Sanders got to play the last two minutes. That means the Cavs were safe to put in a guy they signed yesterday that hasn't played in 2 years lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AND WELCOME BACK STEPH CURRY :woo :hb :curry :hb :woo
BRo8G_wD8i_​
Warriors win after a fantastic 4th quarter; outscoring the Sixers 28-14. Draymond had an explosive game on both ends with 20 points, 8 assists, 7 rebounds, 6 blocks, and 4 steals. Steph Curry got 3 steals of his own and woke up in the 4th with some much needed 3's and finished with 29 points on his 29th birthday :curry. Klay also showed up with 28 points on the most efficient shooting of the big 3 at 10/22. They were struggling early in the game, but better late than never. Curry would've had another 3 if Klay didn't step out of bounds, and lol @ Barnes for flunking the dunk at the end. I can't wait until the Warriors start shooting like we're used to and begin to blow out teams without Durant.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo HAD IT ALL THE WAY! :dancingpenguin :banderas

:hb :hb :hb :curry :chefcurry :curry3 :dance :dance :dance


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841878369285353475%2Fphoto%2F1

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841879772636553219
:klay :dray :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo

:hb :curry 

Birthday Boy STEPH with 29 points on his 29th birthday! :dance :dance :dance :hb :hb :hb
@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Legit BOSS @L-DOPA

:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Are you two really celebrating beating arguably the worst team in the NBA right now?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Are you two really celebrating beating arguably the worst team in the NBA right now?


*Are you really celebrating the Cavs being 3-5 this month after Harden just solidified his MVP argument in Lebron's face?

Anyway, here are last night's highlights: 




*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I'm celebrating the Cavs destroying the 7th seed by so much that the starters didn't have to play in the 4th quarter. Also, that Kevin Love will likely be back on the upcoming road trip. I wouldn't be celebrating if they had to make a comeback to just barely beat the worst/2nd worst team in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


>


This graph isn't favourable to Lebron. 

It shows he has the highest percentages, but also generates the least points per possession. :mj4

Graph doesn't even show a lot of relevant things, such as what their defining as clutch time(as it could be within 5 points in the last 5 minutes of the 4th or last 2 minutes, etc) and their free throw attempts in that time, etc. Thomas shoots 33% in their graph, but his TS% is 66%, meaning he gets to the line a hell of lot in the clutch as well as takes a lot of threes, so his poor FG% isn't really indicative of anything.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> This graph isn't favourable to Lebron.
> 
> It shows he has the highest percentages, but also generates the least points per possession. :mj4
> 
> Graph doesn't even show a lot of relevant things, such as what their defining as clutch time(as it could be within 5 points in the last 5 minutes of the 4th or last 2 minutes, etc) and their free throw attempts in that time, etc. Thomas shoots 33% in their graph, but his TS% is 66%, meaning he gets to the line a hell of lot in the clutch as well as takes a lot of threes, so his poor FG% isn't really indicative of anything.












Are you really that dumb, or are you just of that outdated mindset that the only thing that matters from a star player is how many points they score at the end of games? Clearly you are a total troll, stating that the graph doesn't show a lot of things, while quoting other parts of the graph to back it up. 

Of course, being the hater that you are, the first thing you do is attack LeBron because he has the least of those 5 in points. Instead of noticing how he makes the best decisions. Or, even more glaring what you should be noticing, is how bad Harden's numbers are. 

You can hate all you want, but I'm going to take the player that makes the right decisions at the end of games. You can take your regular season awards & stat stuffers, while I'll enjoy the championships.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

^ Cavs have won one championship in their history. Settle down.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Are you really that dumb, or are you just of that outdated mindset that the only thing that matters from a star player is how many points they score at the end of games? Clearly you are a total troll, stating that the graph doesn't show a lot of things, while quoting other parts of the graph to back it up.
> 
> Of course, being the hater that you are, the first thing you do is attack LeBron because he has the least of those 5 in points. Instead of noticing how he makes the best decisions. Or, even more glaring what you should be noticing, is how bad Harden's numbers are.
> 
> You can hate all you want, but I'm going to take the player that makes the right decisions at the end of games. You can take your regular season awards & stat stuffers, while I'll enjoy the championships.


I'm trolling by acknowledging the graph is missing a lot of things but reinforcing that by using the graph to show how it's missing important things? :lmao I'm sorry for knowing what each of those statistics represent, my bad, clearly I should be like you and just look at what's highlighted green.

I never attacked Lebron. You posted it to boast about Lebron's clutch stats so I responded accordingly.

And generating 70 points per 100 possessions is not stat stuffing, that is literally the definition of efficiency of the highest order. There's a reason the Thunder are ranked as the best clutch performing team. Do you even know what PP100poss represents? :mj4


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

TNT getting at Lavar Ball


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

That's awesome Deso! Thanks for sharing with me. I actually heard about Steph's 29 shots today while my coworker was listening to his usual sports podcast. 
March babies master race. :curry2



Impeccable Sin said:


> Are you two really celebrating beating arguably the worst team in the NBA right now?


Damned if we do, damned if we don't I suppose.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> I'm trolling by acknowledging the graph is missing a lot of things but reinforcing that by using the graph to show how it's missing important things? :lmao I'm sorry for knowing what each of those statistics represent, my bad, clearly I should be like you and just look at what's highlighted green.
> 
> I never attacked Lebron. You posted it to boast about Lebron's clutch stats so I responded accordingly.
> 
> And generating 70 points per 100 possessions is not stat stuffing, that is literally the definition of efficiency of the highest order. There's a reason the Thunder are ranked as the best clutch performing team. Do you even know what PP100poss represents? :mj4


I wasn't posting it to brag about LeBron, I was posting it because I saw it on Twitter & it was about the MVP candidates. The most glaring thing to me wasn't about LeBron, it was about how bad Harden has been. 

If I was trying to brag about LeBron, there are plenty of stats that I could point to outside of this. I mean, I could have just posted how good the Cavs record is when they have a lead at any point in the 4th quarter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I wasn't posting it to brag about LeBron, I was posting it because I saw it on Twitter & it was about the MVP candidates. The most glaring thing to me wasn't about LeBron, it was about how bad Harden has been.
> 
> If I was trying to brag about LeBron, there are plenty of stats that I could point to outside of this. I mean, I could have just posted how good the Cavs record is when they have a lead at any point in the 4th quarter.


*You always try to tear down people who threaten your favorites to make them look better in comparison. If having the 3rd best record in the stacked West, averaging nearly a triple double, and leading the Rockets to victory over the Cavs WITH a triple double is "bad", then by your own logic, Lebron sucks.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

:wade out the remainder of the season. Smart move by the Bulls would be to shut Butler down and just tank and get the highest pick they possibly can. Bulls aren't smart though, so I expect Butler to keep playing despite a bum heel to try to get the 8th seed just for the honor of getting smacked around by the Cavaliers or Celtics.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You always try to tear down people who threaten your favorites to make them look better in comparison. If having the 3rd best record in the stacked West, averaging nearly a triple double, and leading the Rockets to victory over the Cavs WITH a triple double is "bad", then by your own logic, Lebron sucks.*


I'm not trying to tear anyone down. I thought it was interesting that someone who's putting up numbers like Harden has been this year would have such poor clutch time stats. I mean, it's not surprising to see that Westbrook is shooting a terrible 3 pt percentage in clutch time because he's a bad 3 pt shooter all the time. Harden is actually a good shooter, so the difference is more glaring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I'm not trying to tear anyone down. I thought it was interesting that someone who's putting up numbers like Harden has been this year would have such poor clutch time stats. I mean, it's not surprising to see that Westbrook is shooting a terrible 3 pt percentage in clutch time because he's a bad 3 pt shooter all the time. Harden is actually a good shooter, so the difference is more glaring.


*Like Magic said, that sheet doesn't tell the whole story. Isiah leads the league in 4th quarter scoring and always gets to the line. He's the best 4th quarter scorer of the last 20 years, so that 33% is misleading and irrelevant to his effeciency.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> It shows he has the highest percentages, but also generates the least points per possession. :mj4


Wouldn't that make sense considering how he has a lower usage rates than the others on this list? Or is that only true regarding Westbrook and Harden?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842484698462994432
:mark :mark :mark :mark :mark



Legit BOSS said:


> *Like Magic said, that sheet doesn't tell the whole story. Isiah leads the league in 4th quarter scoring and always gets to the line. He's the best 4th quarter scorer of the last 20 years, so that 33% is misleading and irrelevant to his effeciency.*


The TS% is listed on there as well, but that doesn't change the poor shooting percentages. It's not like shots you take on fouls count(unless you make them of course). I don't watch enough Rockets games to know for sure, but these numbers seem to suggest that Harden takes ill advised shots at the end of games instead of trusting his teammates more often than he should. Considering how many great shooters the Rockets have.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842484698462994432
> :mark :mark :mark :mark :mark
> 
> 
> ...


*The guy is averaging 11 assists. He trusts his team plenty, but takes over in the 4th, just like a Superstar should.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The guy is averaging 11 assists. He trusts his team plenty, but takes over in the 4th, just like a Superstar should.*


You can takeover a game & still trust your teammates at the same time. Just look at what LeBron did in the 4th quarter of tonight's game for proof of that. Making the best basketball plays doesn't mean your best player has to be the one shooting all of the time. You don't shoot 20% from 3 if you're making the right decisions.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*THE WARRIORS ARE BACK IN TOP FORM!!! :woo :curry :woo :klay:woo :dray:woo






:klay went OFF in the first quarter and :chefcurry owned the 3rd. It was good to see Iggy get several dunks in like in his early Philly days too. Like I said from the start, they'll be fine without Durant as long as their shooting is on point. :dray is a top 3 defender and paint protector. They're good on that end as long as Steph and Klay do their part. If they continuously put on performances like last night, the consistent blowouts will return. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Hopefully the MVP voters take into account "games sat out for rest" when deciding the MVP award. 


It would not only be fair, but discourage future stars vying for MVP to sit out games for "rest" purposes.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

So Harden or Russ Magic? Everyone else sits out, right?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

It's not about this race in particular, I just want players to be punished in some way for resting and the only way I can imagine that would be possible is hurting their accolades.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*CURRY GOT HIS GROOVE BACK :woo :curry :woo!!! 28 points in 3 quarters, 9/13 shooting, and 6/8 from 3.





:chefcurry went from shooting 23% from 3 in their losses to 75% last night :dead2. The Warriors as a whole shot 60%. So you mean key players shoot lights out and the blowouts return? Gee, who would've guessed such a feat would be possible without THE GOAT Durant :eyeroll. The bad team excuse can't even be used since the Bucks came in with the hottest win streak in the league. *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> It's not about this race in particular, I just want players to be punished in some way for resting and the only way I can imagine that would be possible is hurting their accolades.


*But why? It's hardly an excessive problem. Cavs have done quite a bit with Lebron this season but it's smart management to protect your most valuable asset from injury when you're not in a position to need to win every winnable game to get the #1 seed. 

I get the criticism from a fan pov. It sucks but this isn't Harlem Globetrotters shit where the primary aim is to entertain the fans. The NBA schedule is pretty ridiculous for the pace the game is played at and it's even worse if you have a good run into the Play Offs. Imagine how fuming you'd be if you were a Cavs fan and Lebron picked up a fatigue related injury on the second of a back to back at the end of the season with the #1 seed already wrapped up. *


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *THE GOAT Durant*


I wonder will this change when Kawhi owns him again in the playoffs :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Cashmere said:


> I wonder will this change when Kawhi owns him again in the playoffs :mj


*Twas extreme sarcasm. I'm tired of how overrated his precense is on the Warriors by Magic, especially to the point where he says he's better than LeBron. LeBron would average 25 points/10 rebounds/15 assists with this team. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



seabs said:


> *But why? It's hardly an excessive problem. Cavs have done quite a bit with Lebron this season but it's smart management to protect your most valuable asset from injury when you're not in a position to need to win every winnable game to get the #1 seed.
> 
> I get the criticism from a fan pov. It sucks but this isn't Harlem Globetrotters shit where the primary aim is to entertain the fans. The NBA schedule is pretty ridiculous for the pace the game is played at and it's even worse if you have a good run into the Play Offs. Imagine how fuming you'd be if you were a Cavs fan and Lebron picked up a fatigue related injury on the second of a back to back at the end of the season with the #1 seed already wrapped up. *


If sports isn't about entertaining the fans we got a problem breh. I don't watch basketball games to watch the bench play and at the end of the day if this keeps up it's going to hurt their pockets, from the players all the way to the top, because you're not getting 6 billion dollar tv deals when players are sitting out of marquee matchups that are meant to be viewed by national audiences. 

Also I don't think there's every been much of fatigue related injuries in basketball. Resting is a new thing in basketball that started around 2010. Superstars used to all average 38+ MPG while playing as much of the season as possible. And rest/precaution has done nothing to keep the likes of Embiid healthy, some guys are just injury prone and rest won't solve that. Lebron is not, he's as durable as they come.




Legit BOSS said:


> *Twas extreme sarcasm. I'm tired of how overrated his precense is on the Warriors by Magic, especially to the point where he says he's better than LeBron. LeBron would average 25 points/10 rebounds/15 assists with this team. *


You are literally, by far and away, the definition of the word "casual" for sports. :mj4

They're literally 5-5 since his injury and you keep up with this shit. 5 losses since his injury in 10 games when they had 9 total in 59 games.

And you honestly believe the most absurd shit like Lebron would average 25/10/15 with this team. You honestly think he would average 15 assists even though that's not how their system works yet I'm sure you don't understand how their system works even when you watch them play. "Ya Lebron is gonna go out there and dominate the ball every possession as everyone else stands around at the 3 point line to rack up his assists".


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> They're literally 5-5 since his injury and you keep up with this shit. 5 losses since his injury in 10 games when they had 9 total in 59 games.


*
As you CONTINUE to ignore the losses had nothing to do with the lack of Durant and everything to do with the poor shooting. What a surprise. You talk about me being a casual when you miss obvious shit like Curry shooting 23% from 3 and the losses still being close in spite of that fact, then you turn around and hand wave away detailed arguments about the Cavs being 4-19 without Lebron and make the most asinine excuses to justify it, as you also ignore that Durant is 5-18 against Lebron in head to head matchups. It's funny how my arguments need context and yours don't .*



> And you honestly believe the most absurd shit like Lebron would average 25/10/15 with this team. You honestly think he would average 15 assists even though that's not how their system works yet I'm sure you don't understand how their system works even when you watch them play. "Ya Lebron is gonna go out there and dominate the ball every possession as everyone else stands around at the 3 point line to rack up his assists".


*The Warriors collectively lead the league in assists and break assist records frequently. If you think Lebron wouldn't be a primary facilitator, simply because the whole team passes, then I can't help you, but I'm sure this is just yet another desperate attempt to make excuses for LeBron's domination of Durant in the assist category. If James Harden, someone who has had the reputation for dribbling too much and ball hogging for the last several years, can lead the league in assists with a similar system, then what makes you think the best playmaker in the game won't rack them up alongside the best shooters in the game?*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> As you CONTINUE to ignore the losses had nothing to do with the lack of Durant and everything to do with the poor shooting. What a surprise. You talk about me being a casual when you miss obvious shit like Curry shooting 23% from 3 and the losses still being close in spite of that fact, then you turn around and hand wave away detailed arguments about the Cavs being 4-19 without Lebron and make the most asinine excuses to justify it


POOR SHOOTING NEVER COST THE WARRIORS BEFORE AS DURANT WAS ENOUGH TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE AND ALLOWED THEM TO STILL WIN.

My god, how is that too much for you to understand? This isn't Curry's first stretch of bad shooting, he's had a shit season overall which is why he's shooting by far his worst 3 point percentage of his career(which is still a good number, but nowhere near what we're used to), the difference is that Durant was able to still deliver which is why these losses weren't happening regularly before because it's unlikely Curry/Durant/Klay are ALL cold in a game.

The Lebron stuff is again due to the shit I said before. The Spurs loss had Steph/Klay/Green all sitting yet I included it in the number. Why? Because that's the type of dumb shit you include in your 4-19 argument. Those poor shooting loses that have happened to the Warriors is because the team is no longer built to withstand losing Durant, it's built to be top heavy and it needs its top heavy pieces(Durant being the best player on the team, they need him most). Similarly the Cavs are built around Lebron, they need Lebron to be successful as the pieces on the team are there to help his strengths/weaknesses, not Kyrie's nor Love's. I literally explained this to you a 100x and you comeback with a non-sense response about how Kyrie should average more assists because he has shooters on the team even though playmaking isn't a strength of his and you literally can't comprehend that. You can't comprehend that Kyrie doesn't need a bunch of spot up 3 point shooters to be successful, but rather quaility pick and roll big men and just generally better defenders in his lineup. A team like the Jazz would be a perfect for Kyrie because they have the types of pieces HE, not LEBRON, but KYRIE needs to be successful.



> * as you also ignore that Durant is 5-18 against Lebron in head to head matchups. It's funny how my arguments need context and yours don't .*


I didn't ignore that, I laughed at it. You somehow think what happened in 2012 is relevant to 2017. That's what's funny. Like I have no idea how you think it's relevant but you do. What happened when Durant was 22 and Lebron was in the peak of his prime doesn't matter to how the players are rated in 2017.




> *The team collectively leads the league in assists and breaks records frequently. If you think Lebron wouldn't be a primary facilitator, simply because the whole team passes, then you have CHOSEN to be ignorant, but I'm sure this is just yet another desperate attempt to make excuses for LeBron's domination of Durant in the assist category. If James Harden, someone who has had the reputation for dribbling too much and ball hogging for the last several years, can lead the league in assists with a similar system, then what makes you think the best playmaker in the game won't rack them up?*


The Rockets don't have a similar system to the Warriors. My god this is what I'm talking about for you being a casual. :lmao :lmao :lmao

What you're asking for is the Warriors to scrap their offense and run it through Lebron, that's not what they do and that's not what they're about. Even the addition of Durant fucked up the type of movement they had last year and he's not even remotely as ball dominant as Lebron is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> POOR SHOOTING NEVER COST THE WARRIORS BEFORE AS DURANT WAS ENOUGH TO MAKE UP THE DIFFERENCE AND ALLOWED THEM TO STILL WIN.
> 
> My god, how is that too much for you to understand?


*Because like I said, he adds firepower and accuracy, which they didn't necessarily need, but of course it helps. I would still take the stacked bench of last year over him with a healthy Bogut.*



> This isn't Curry's first stretch of bad shooting, he's had a shit season overall which is why he's shooting by far his worst 3 point percentage of his career(which is still a good number, but nowhere near what we're used to)


*
23% in that stretch of losses is the worst he's ever shot in his entire career. You can't ignore that and sit there and say "LOL SEE THEY NEED DURANT!" No, Curry needed to get his shit together, and he did, so we're good.*



> the difference is that Durant was able to still deliver which is why these losses weren't happening regularly before because it's unlikely Curry/Durant/Klay are ALL cold in a game.


*This only reinforces my argument.*




> The Lebron stuff is again due to the shit I said before. The Spurs loss had Steph/Klay/Green all sitting yet I included it in the number. Why? Because that's the type of dumb shit you include in your 4-19 argument.


*Please tell us what outside factors caused the Cavs to lose 19 times and only win 4 games without Lebron. Was it the stage lighting? Did they not get enough Gatorade? Or did they lose the best player in the world who makes them look much better than they are?*



> Those poor shooting loses that have happened to the Warriors is because the team is no longer built to withstand losing Durant, it's built to be top heavy and it needs its top heavy pieces(Durant being the best player on the team, they need him most).


*Gee, I don't know why, maybe because THEY LOST THEIR ENTIRE BENCH AND PAINT PRESENCE? *



> Similarly the Cavs are built around Lebron, they need Lebron to be successful as the pieces on the team are there to help his strengths/weaknesses, not Kyrie's nor Love's. I literally explained this to you a 100x and you comeback with a non-sense response about how Kyrie should average more assists because he has shooters on the team even though playmaking isn't a strength of his and you literally can't comprehend that. You can't comprehend that Kyrie doesn't need a bunch of spot up 3 point shooters to be successful, but rather quaility pick and roll big men and just generally better defenders in his lineup. A team like the Jazz would be a perfect for Kyrie because they have the types of pieces HE, not LEBRON, but KYRIE needs to be successful.


*
Or, I'm not accepting this whack ass excuse, especially when you go on long rants about LeBron racking up easy assists because he's surrounded by 3 point shooters. If that's the case and it's so easy, then why can't Kyrie do it? I'm not going to feel sorry for an All-Star with the best handles in the league because he can't pass a fucking ball. No, just no.*





> I didn't ignore that, I laughed at it. You somehow think what happened in 2012 is relevant to 2017. That's what's funny. Like I have no idea how you think it's relevant but you do. What happened when Durant was 22 and Lebron was in the peak of his prime doesn't matter to how the players are rated in 2017.


*Oh, so now they played 23 games against each other in 2012. The desperation :kobelol. And really? You want to use LeBron being in his prime as an excuse when Durant won MVP in the 2013-2014 season? PLEASE :mase*




> The Rockets don't have a similar system to the Warriors. My god this is what I'm talking about for you being a casual. :lmao :lmao :lmao


*Nope, running, passing, and shooting 3's early into the shot clock is not similar in any way, shape, or form. Not at all.*



> What you're asking for is the Warriors to scrap their offense and run it through Lebron, that's not what they do and that's not what they're about. Even the addition of Durant fucked up the type of movement they had last year and he's not even remotely as ball dominant as Lebron is.


*Oh Lord. Brag about the greater margin of victory or whine about allegedly lost movement. Pick one. I'm not asking for them to scrap their offense. I'm saying LeBron is going to snatch rebounds, run the ball down the court, and easily find an open man for a shot/lay up/dunk on multiple fast breaks and get even more possessions due to how fast the Warriors shoot into the clock, which will also increase his stats, specifically the assists, because he will be surrounded by more accurate shooters(besides Kyle Korver) and get more opportunities to find them.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Call yourself a Warriors fan and stan for Lebron. :lelbron


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Calling someone 'casual', but thought the Lakers would be good this season after they won a few games


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

I don't really mind teams resting players, it's doing it for prime time games that I think has everyone up in arms.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Joel let me live in my delusional world where Lakers are good again in peace. :kobe2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^




Cashmere said:


> Calling someone 'casual', but thought the Lakers would be good this season after they won a few games


ya I was really convinced they were good.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Call yourself a Warriors fan and stan for Lebron. :lelbron


*That's right. I'm a fan of great players. I'm pretty sure there's not a rule saying you can't like multiple stars. If that's the case, then you need to decide if you're a Lakers fan, a Bucks fan, a Thunder fan, a Timberwolves fan, or a Sixers fan.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That's right. I'm a fan of great players. I'm pretty sure there's not a rule saying you can't like multiple stars. If that's the case, then you need to decide if you're a Lakers fan, a Bucks fan, a Thunder fan, a Timberwolves fan, or a Sixers fan.*



You would have never seen me stanning or even supporting the Spurs in any way when the Lakers were competing.

I legit hated Lebron when Kobe was still great(and no that doesn't still apply as I acknowledge Lebron has passed him+Kobe has retired).

When the Celtics were facing the Lakers in the finals you wouldn't hear me propping up what a great defensive player KG is and how invaluable he is too their defense.

The difference here is that while I like multiple stars I never would put them ahead of my own damn team like you do. Durant is a warrior that you constantly disrespect, you're about as much of a real fan as the Lebron stans that went from the Cavs to the Heat back to the Cavs again. You have a problem with me saying Durant is the best player in the league over Lebron, do you really think Warrior fans would question and debate that? :ti

At the end of the day I'm a Lakers fan that puts Lakers first. As much as I like Westbrook I would not wish him success if it came at the expense of the Lakers. You put Lebron first and that's clear as day.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> You would have never seen me stanning or even supporting the Spurs in any way when the Lakers were competing.
> 
> I legit hated Lebron when Kobe was still great(and no that doesn't still apply as I acknowledge Lebron has passed him+Kobe has retired).
> 
> ...


*Then it sounds like YOU'RE the Stan and I'm objective. I don't care if he's on my team; he's NOT the best player in the league. A Stan will blindly defend their favorite regardless of facts. You basically just admitted that you would sit here and argue that Nick Young is better than Westbrook because he's a Laker. By your own logic, you're the biggest Stan in this thread.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Then it sounds like YOU'RE the Stan and I'm objective. I don't care if he's on my team; he's NOT the best player in the league. A Stan will blindly defend their favorite regardless of facts. You basically just admitted that you would sit here and argue that Nick Young is better than Westbrook because he's a Laker. You're the biggest Stan in this thread.*


No, what I'm doing is calling you out for being a fake fan.

I don't like Durant as a player nor a person and wished injury upon prior to his injury. Is that what stans do? 

You were stanning Lebron prior to you being a Warriors fan. *You *ignore facts and actual evidence in favour of what you think to be true even when it contradicts what's actually happening. You insist Lebron is a defender at the same level of Durant(actually you think he's better) when Durant is above and away better on that end and that's backed by not statistics but literally if you just watch what's happening on the court. You think they're equal rim protectors because Lebron gets chasedown blocks and you think blocks measure how good you are of a rim protector even though there is literally a statistic, rim protection FG%, that shows how well you do at defending the rim. You argue that career head to head matchups is relevant to a discussion about their current status as players even though it's entirely irrelevent. You argue that Durant doesn't improve teams and isn't a vital piece because Thunder happen to be a playoff team due to the fact they had another superstar on their team and Warriors are capable of beating the likes of the Sixers/Magic/Bucks. You are a stan, a stan of Lebron, I have no bias towards Durant as I think he's a massive bitch. 

And what I admitted was I'd rather Nick Young have success over Westbrook if it meant Lakers would be more successful because of it. I'd rather Russell become a better point guard in every way than Westbrook because Russell is on the Lakers and Westbrook is not. I wouldn't sit here and say Nick Young is better than Westbrook when he's not and it's not even up for discussion as that's just retarded. :mj4 Edit: to further to add to this, cash tried making it out like I thought Lakers were some top team at the start of the season due to their success when really I just know how much of a long shot that probably was and was just being optimistic, which can be seen in the Joel post. :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> No, what I'm doing is calling you out for being a fake fan.


*A real fan is objective. Curry has sucked for 2 weeks and I've said that. Calling Durant second best is not disrespectful. It only is to you because you overrate him.*



> I don't like Durant as a player nor a person and wished injury upon prior to his injury. Is that what stans do?


*You reach so hard to try to prove Durant is better than LeBron. That's what Stans do.*



> You were stanning Lebron prior to you being a Warriors fan. *You *ignore facts and actual evidence in favour of what you think to be true even when it contradicts what's actually happening. You insist Lebron is a defender at the same level of Durant(actually you think he's better) when Durant is above and away better on that end and that's backed by not statistics but literally if you just watch what's happening on the court. You think they're equal rim protectors because Lebron gets chasedown blocks and you think blocks measure how good you are of a rim protector even though there is literally a statistic, rim protection FG%, that shows how well you do at defending the rim. You argue that career head to head matchups is relevant to a discussion about their current status as players even though it's entirely irrelevent. You argue that Durant doesn't improve teams and isn't a vital piece because Thunder happen to be a playoff team due to the fact they had another superstar on their team and Warriors are capable of beating the likes of the Sixers/Magic/Bucks. You are a stan, a stan of Lebron, I have no bias towards Durant as I think he's a massive bitch.


*LeBron IS a better defender than Durant, and it's ridiculous that you're telling me to ignore the statistics because you don't like the way LeBron accumulates his blocks :mj4. I never said Durant doesn't improve teams. I said he's not NEARLY as important to teams as LeBron is. He leaves the Cavs and they go from best team in the league to the worst. He comes back and they're the best again. He sits out games and they're 4-19 without him. You constantly use Westbrook as an excuse for the Thunder being a 7th seed, while ignoring that Kyrie Irving is a Superstar as well. You make excuses for Kyrie's failure to capitalize on the tools around him, while at the same time minimalizing the efforts of LeBron with those same tools. Curry sucks at passing and cost his team the finals with stupid ass passes. Do you see me making excuses for that? No, because he needs to adapt and improve. Kyrie needs to do the same. My sentiments apply to both. I'm not feeling sorry for Superstars with the best handles in the game because they can't pass. *


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *A real fan is objective. Curry has sucked for 2 weeks and I've said that. Calling Durant second best is not disrespectful. It only is to you because you overrate him.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do know that you can't have a serious debate with someone who has a massive ego the size that Magic has, right? In his world, unless you think exactly the way he thinks, you're wrong.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Lebron is a politicking douche, not sure how anyone can like him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Impeccable Sin said:


> You do know that you can't have a serious debate with someone who has a massive ego the size that Magic has, right? In his world, unless you think exactly the way he thinks, you're wrong.


*The Warriors taking a BIG SHIT on the Thunder WITHOUT Durant makes this so much better :curry *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

*Adam Silver issues a statement about players resting without injury:





Stephen A Smith gives his elaborate opinion:





I have to agree with him. It screws the fans and the networks. We didn't tune in to the Warriors vs. the Spurs on a primetime Saturday night to see bench wars. We didn't tune in to the Cavs/Clippers game to see Channing Frye vs. Blake Griffin, either. Coaches need to give us notice that they're sitting stars so we can plan accordingly and do something better with our time.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

R.I.P. Krause.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Raptors tried real hard to piss that game away at the end there lol. About time they beat the Bulls. Still think shutting Butler down is the best option, but that's obviously not happening at this point.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *A real fan is objective. Curry has sucked for 2 weeks and I've said that. Calling Durant second best is not disrespectful. It only is to you because you overrate him.*
> 
> *LeBron IS a better defender than Durant, and it's ridiculous that you're telling me to ignore the statistics because you don't like the way LeBron accumulates his blocks :mj4. I never said Durant doesn't improve teams. I said he's not NEARLY as important to teams as LeBron is. He leaves the Cavs and they go from best team in the league to the worst. He comes back and they're the best again. He sits out games and they're 4-19 without him. You constantly use Westbrook as an excuse for the Thunder being a 7th seed, while ignoring that Kyrie Irving is a Superstar as well. You make excuses for Kyrie's failure to capitalize on the tools around him, while at the same time minimalizing the efforts of LeBron with those same tools. Curry sucks at passing and cost his team the finals with stupid ass passes. Do you see me making excuses for that? No, because he needs to adapt and improve. Kyrie needs to do the same. My sentiments apply to both. I'm not feeling sorry for Superstars with the best handles in the game because they can't pass. *


Funny thing is he doesn't even suck, his 2015-16 levels was just non sustainable and the media overrating just put him in a convo and "top 3" list he clearly isn't. He still is a great player and have a great year. Durant is better man, give it a rest :mj4

You also know :harden2 is too was always was :mj


KD is also a better defender than Bron in 2017


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



SAEBA said:


> Funny thing is he doesn't even suck, his 2015-16 levels was just non sustainable and the media overrating just put him in a convo and "top 3" list he clearly isn't. He still is a great player and have a great year. Durant is better man, give it a rest :mj4
> 
> You also know :harden2 is too was always was :mj
> 
> ...


*No. I'm not going to give it a rest because two people don't want to accept that LeBron is the best in the world with a gap afterward, especially since I was minding my own business and didn't ask for the debate to begin with. Even Skip Bayless gives him that, and he goes out of his way to nitpick LeBron on a daily basis. The funny thing is Durant had a better argument from 2012-2014 than he does now. The finals solidified LeBron as the best with multiple never-before-done feats like dropping 40 with Kyrie, filling up the stat sheet of both teams, and coming back from a 3-1 deficit. 

LeBron's current performance only puts an exclamation mark on his status as the best player with 26/8/8 on 54% shooting. He's the most efficient player in the league. Westbrook is shooting under 43% and Harden, though having an MVP season with a big boost from D'Antoni and team restructuring, is shooting under 45%. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Lebron's team has the 4th best record in the league and they might lose the 1st seed, but Lebron has such a strong MVP case. :mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Lebron's team has the 4th best record in the league and they might lose the 1st seed, but Lebron has such a strong MVP case. :mj4


*As you ignore the fact that he sat out 5 games to make your non-existent point :lelbron. Did you miss LeBron rain on Russell's 40 point game with 14 in the 4th quarter as part of a 43-28 Cavs run? Did you miss LeBron continue his undefeated streak against the Lakers since returning to Cleveland? If so, allow me to enlighten you! *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*

Non-existent point? He has the 4th best record in the league while playing in the vastly inferior conference. 


No I watched the game. BBR you are the only person in the world that brags about beating the likes of the Lakers and Philly. :mj4


Him sitting out games is his own business. No one is forcing him to do it, players agree to it. Harden/Westbrook have sat out zero games, if you sit out games that's on you and should held against you. Did you watch them lose yesterday? Did you watch him sit out against the Heat, come back and play against the Heat, and still lose?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Lebron's team has the 4th best record in the league and they might lose the 1st seed, but Lebron has such a strong MVP case. :mj4


Isaiah for MVP :drose

Btw, me and you's debates about Derrick Rose > This debate :mj


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*






LaVar Ball is just something else. :lol Made my day.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Notorious said:


> Isaiah for MVP :drose
> 
> Btw, me and you's debates about Derrick Rose > This debate :mj


At least we're not arguing about the relevance of uncontested rebounds. :side:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Notorious said:


> Isaiah for MVP :drose


They don't give trophies to midgets lol.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> A Stan will blindly defend their favorite regardless of facts.





Legit BOSS said:


> LeBron IS a better defender than Durant, and it's ridiculous that you're telling me to ignore the statistics because you don't like the way LeBron accumulates his blocks :mj4.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845029377826009090
But but but but LEBRON AVERAGES 0.6 BLOCKS PER GAME, HE'S AMAZING. 


:mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845029377826009090
> But but but but LEBRON AVERAGES 0.6 BLOCKS PER GAME, HE'S AMAZING.
> 
> 
> :mj4


*Hey guys, Steph Curry went from unanimous MVP to a long stretch of shooting 23% from 3. He's not the greatest 3 point shooter of all time anymore. Doesn't=/= can't, especially since we just saw his amazing defense win him a championship. Don't waste my time with your flawed and incomplete arguments,*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Hey guys, Steph Curry went from unanimous MVP to a long stretch of shooting 23% from 3. He's not the greatest 3 point shooter of all time anymore. Doesn't=/= can't, especially since we just saw his amazing defense win him a championship. Don't waste my time with your flawed and incomplete arguments,*


Shooting and defense are not even remotely comparable, nice try though. A 6 game stretch also isn't comparable to a season's worth of evidence, you brought up his blocks as if they were routine plays when he averages one per 2 games. That numbers looks even more insignificant when you look at it's overall impact in total possessions. Is one block in 200 possessions really meaningful to your value as a defender? 

And you again bring up all time stuff like it matters to the season at hand. Curry is the best 3 point shooter of all time. Curry has not been the best 3 point shooter this year.
@seabs bring back TDL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Invictus said:


> Shooting and defense are not even remotely comparable, nice try though. A 6 game stretch also isn't comparable to a season's worth of evidence, you brought up his blocks as if they were routine plays when he averages one per 2 games. That numbers looks even more insignificant when you look at it's overall impact in total possessions. Is one block in 200 possessions really meaningful to your value as a defender?
> 
> And you again bring up all time stuff like it matters to the season at hand. Curry is the best 3 point shooter of all time. Curry has not been the best 3 point shooter this year.
> @seabs bring back TDL


*You're constantly changing the argument to make your non-existent point. It went from "Durant is better than LeBron" to "LeBron isn't more essential to his team than Durant." to "Durant is a better defender than LeBron." You're running around in circles trying to find something Durant is better at to justify the incorrect claim that he's superior to LeBron by picking and choosing when stats matter. What it comes down to is this:

Warriors: 8-5 without Durant
Cavaliers: 4-21 without LeBron
LeBron: 26/8.3/8.8 54.4% FG
Durant: 25.3/8.2/4.8 53.7% FG 

The lone fact that LeBron destroys Durant as a playmaker and facilitator disqualifies Durant from being better overall. That's without even acknowledging the large record discrepancy when LeBron isn't present vs. Durant being absent from either of his two teams. Keep dancing around these facts and making excuses for them all you want. It won't change the perception of the masses, and especially not mine.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Durant is the better overall player and is a better, more consistent and versatile defender than Lebron. That's always been the argument. 


The masses opinion on something has never been relevant considering the masses are casuals, as they are in most things. :toomanykobes


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Invictus said:


> Durant is the better overall player and is a better, more consistent and versatile defender than Lebron. That's always been the argument.
> 
> 
> The masses opinion on something has never been relevant considering the masses are casuals, as they are in most things. :toomanykobes


*Yes, because legendary players turned analysts are casuals who know nothing about basketball . This is just another case of you making excuses to call everyone who doesn't share your opinion(the majority), wrong. I bet you think Magic is a terrible analyst because he said Westbrook is an inaccurate ball hog that hindered Durant during the 2012 finals.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I bet you think Magic is a terrible analyst because he said Westbrook is an inaccurate ball hog that hindered Durant during the 2012 finals.*


I mean, everyone with a normal brain already thinks this. Unfortunately this is the wrong place.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Boogie and The Brow*



Notorious said:


> Isaiah for MVP :drose
> 
> Btw, me and you's debates about Derrick Rose > This debate :mj


#tape


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*






*At the 14 minute mark, Stephen A. Smith is reporting that the Lakers are heavily considering getting rid of DeAngelo Russell since he rubs a lot of people the wrong way.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*Devon Booker with 70 points against the Celtics :sodone*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Devin Booker. :damn

And ah, there's my lovable Jekyll and Hyde Bulls, losing to the 76ers at home without Embiid. Hopefully Milwaukee gives this team one more ass whooping on Sunday.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Who is this Devon Booker kid? 70 points, wow.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

20 years old, dropped 70 at the Garden


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

He still lost :armfold


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845475514584350720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845463929258168320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845472327085281280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845475372065959936
*Wow, 70 points by a 20 year old is INSANE! This game REALLY needed hype commentators. Devin had the Celtics crowd cheering for him towards the end of the 4th. The Suns may suck, but I saw how well Devin shoots last year and gave him a few years to have a breakout performance. He did it in 1







. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845472327085281280


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*In other news, the Warriors win again :curry





Steph is looking like his old MVP self with 27 and 12. If he perfects his role as point guard before the playoffs by improving his passing game, then he can't be stopped. I hope this trend continues.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

BOOKER, @AryaDark! :dancingpenguin

People talking about it being an "L" for Phoenix... It was the Suns at the Celtics. Something of a mismatch, but Devin Booker was marvelous. Only 4 made 3-pointers, 26 of his 70 from the line. :sodone :mark: :mark:



Legit BOSS said:


> *In other news, the Warriors win again :curry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a superlatively fun game to watch, *Legit BOSS*. Sacramento was actually game for much of the contest, but those runs the Dubs went on, as in the last several minutes of the first half, and then throughout much of the third quarter, and even some in the primarily garbage time fourth, made all the difference, and rightly so. 

The passing was exquisite. The Durantless version of the WARRIORS seems like it has become a well-oiled machine again. So gratifying to see :curry once again play the way he can. His shooting ills seemed to creep into other facets of his game just a little bit, but by rededicating himself to those, the shooting naturally came back with the adjustments needed. Okay this is just narrative-reinforcing spit-balling on my part but I watch this team closely gosh darn it. :side:

Anyway, fun Friday night home game was fun! :dancingpenguin IGGY was a blast to watch with his layups, and :dray was splendid in his usual myriad ways. :sodone

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*And more assist records were broken @DesolationRow!!! :woo :woo :woo*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

My friend: Someone scored 70 last night.

Me: Really? Who was it?

My friend: Hold on, finding out...Devon Booker.

Me and my friends nearby: ...who??!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*









@DesolationRow *Durant might be ready to come back by round 1 of the playoffs, or sooner!*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Legit BOSS

:sodone :sodone :sodone

:woo K.D.! :woo


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I bet you think Magic is a terrible analyst because he said Westbrook is an inaccurate ball hog that hindered Durant during the 2012 finals.*


this is what the nba thread has turned into. magic was such of a joke analyst we used to clown him about the way he analyses games "the team with the most points will win"-magicism and you actually think he's a good one. he's not a terrible analyst due to one opinion, he's a terribly analyst because he doesn't give good analysis on any game he's watching. that's why you had laker fans worried about him being a president due to all the dumb shit he's said over the years with people bringing up all his dumb tweets too. :lmao 



casual. :mj4


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Cashmere said:


> @Legit BOSS


Like I said, we already know we're you're at. 


Talk about others with "normal brains" when I could bring up 100 plus embarrassing posts by your ass. You keep trying to get involved in this as if it won't just end up with you in a library again in your feelings. 

Westbrook didn't cost Durant anything in the 2012 finals nor hindered him in any way. They faced a better, more experienced team with better players. Lebron was the best player in the world and the Thunder were filled with 21-22 year olds. That's the conclusion a person with a "normal brain" would reach. Durant averaged like 30 PPG on 50% shooting, in what way do you think he was hindered? I bet you don't even know.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

No more high price free agents... Draft time for the Knicks , trade Melo , Fire Phil

2014: Porzingis

2017: Lonzo Ball, Markelle Fultz or De'Aaron Fox

2018: Michael Porter, DeAndre Ayton or Luka Doncic

2019: Marvin Bagley Jr or Kostas Antetokounmpo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



SpeedStick said:


> No more high price free agents... Draft time for the Knicks , trade Melo , Fire Phil
> 
> 2014: Porzingis
> 
> ...


*They won't fire Phil because his millions are guaranteed. They're making him work for it, even if it means working against you.*

*In other news, LeBron has added these cool goggles to his game, which increase all stats by 10 :lebron8

BSFLTNAARWH

In all seriousness, these Wizards mean business and they're tired of being slept on: *


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

I'm not really worried. The Cavs play better in the playoffs than they do in the regular season. It's already been proven the past 2 years that the regular season doesn't mean much. The effort is higher, plus no back-to-backs. Those are especially hard on the Cavs as they have a lot of veterans. Plus, I don't think the Wizards are capable of shooting +80% in the 1st quarter of every game to get out to a big lead lol.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



SpeedStick said:


> No more high price free agents... Draft time for the Knicks , trade Melo , Fire Phil
> 
> 2014: Porzingis
> 
> ...


He wants to be a Laker. I think any team other than LA he ends up with will just be him not putting in that much effort.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *They won't fire Phil because his millions are guaranteed. They're making him work for it, even if it means working against you.*
> 
> *In other news, LeBron has added these cool goggles to his game, which increase all stats by 10 :lebron8
> 
> ...


I would actually be pretty worried if I was the Wizards. 

It took a dominant scoring outburst by Wall to beat a tired Cavaliers team coming off of back to back nights, the former of which was the end of a four game road trip. And the Cavaliers still put up a pretty good fight all things considered. 

With that said, I do find myself wondering if the Wizards would be the top team in the East had Durant joined...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*THE WARRIORS CONTINUE THEIR DURANTLESS WIN STREAK AGAINST THE GRIZZLIES :woo :curry :klay :dray :woo






Curry also dropped back to back double doubles with 21 points and 11 assists! I know Curry is a big First Take fan, so I don't think it's a coincidence that he's stepping his point guard game up a few days after his lack of passing ability was discussed on both First Take and Skip's Undisputed. I'm just glad he's making a noticeable effort to improve that aspect of his game; especially with us being this close to the playoffs :curry.*



AlternateDemise said:


> I would actually be pretty worried if I was the Wizards.
> 
> It took a dominant scoring outburst by Wall to beat a tired Cavaliers team coming off of back to back nights, the former of which was the end of a four game road trip. And the Cavaliers still put up a pretty good fight all things considered.
> 
> With that said, I do find myself wondering if the Wizards would be the top team in the East had Durant joined...


*Wall has been killing it the last few consecutive games though. He is probably the best 2 way PG in the league. He's looking a lot like what Chris Paul used to in his prime.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



AlternateDemise said:


> I would actually be pretty worried if I was the Wizards.
> 
> It took a dominant scoring outburst by Wall to beat a tired Cavaliers team coming off of back to back nights, the former of which was the end of a four game road trip. And the Cavaliers still put up a pretty good fight all things considered.
> 
> *With that said, I do find myself wondering if the Wizards would be the top team in the East had Durant joined...*


*

*

I think so with how Durant was playing prior to the injury and how the Wizards been playing since the slow start. They would go as far as the conference finals atleast and be serious contenders.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*Kobe Bryant made his rounds on ESPN today for various interviews, with his biggest one being on First Take. In this one, he discusses his new children's show "Canvas City: Musecage", why he thinks Westbrook and Harden should be CO-MVPs, general basketball strategy, and Devin Booker's 70 point game:





In the First Take interview, he discussed multiple topics such as the state of the Lakers, his openness to be a consultant for the Lakers, Shaq's new statue unveiling, and LeBron resting. 

Full interview: 






The first 7 minutes are used to discuss his show. Long story short: his goal is to send a positive message to children, families, and athletes. Skip it if you don't care.
Kobe's former manager, Rob Pelinka, was just hired as GM of the Lakers
Kobe says "I'm always around." in regards to the Lakers organzation being able to reach out to him for advice
Kobe hasn't played basketball since his retirement game and is completely fine if he never plays again
Making children's stories provides Kobe with the same passion as basketball
Kobe says marquee players resting is terrible for families and children who paid to see them, but LeBron has earned the right to rest because of his contributions to the game.
Kobe's favorite players are Russell Westbrook, James Harden, Kawhi Leonard, and Kyrie Irving. He says Kawhi uses the same parts of the court as he does and has similar moves.

Condensed version:







After listening to these, I'd love to see Kobe be a full time analyst, but he's happy being a family man.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Kawhi Leonard is this era's Michael Jordan and I couldn't be happier :mj2

LeBron can't handle the GOAT







:done


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

My Cavs are getting smacked :lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Mra22 said:


> My Cavs are getting smacked :lol


Your boy is shooked as always when facing Kawow!


















:sodone


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

If I'm the Cavs I push the panic button now. This is the time when you should be playing good basketball not below average, especially as defending champions. They didn't play like this the last couple seasons during the second half. Boston or Washington could seriously give this team fits in the playoffs and wouldn't be surprised if either one beat them. Celtics could even end up with the #1 seed at this rate in the eastern conference.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*











*THERE'S A NEW NUMBER 1 SEED IN THE EAST. *

East playoffs could be really interesting this year. 











Cavs only scored 4 more points than Booker against Boston :bron2


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

People keep fretting about the cavs. I'll believe someone knocking Lebron out in the east when I see it.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Would be just the Celtics luck that they get the 1 seed and Cleveland falls to 4th :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Machiavelli said:


> *THERE'S A NEW NUMBER 1 SEED IN THE EAST. *
> 
> East playoffs could be really interesting this year.
> 
> ...


As PP said, I'll believe the East will be interesting when I see it. Even when the Raps took them to 6 last year no one was convinced the Raptors would actually win.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*STEPH CURRY WITH 32 POINTS 10 REBOUNDS AND 7 ASSISTS :woo :curry :woo!!! WILL THE REAL MVP PLEASE STAND UP?! *





 @SAEBA:curry2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Gosh what a crazy week for the Warriors to go through. First Rockets, then Spurs, then rematch with the Rockets and finally Wizards. 

If they win all of those matches. :trips8


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Gosh what a crazy week for the Warriors to go through. First Rockets, then Spurs, then rematch with the Rockets and finally Wizards.
> 
> If they win all of those matches. :trips8


*I'm hype for the Spurs game tonight. They're the only team that worries me in a 7 game series at this point. As for one and dones, the Wizards are nothing to mess with. John Wall specifically has been killing it on both ends of the floor and racking up assists. I want to see them pull the upset on the currently complacent Cavs. Something needs to light a fire under their asses, because none of them except LeBron even showed up against the Spurs.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Be worried about the Spurs in a playoff series. :mj4


The season was determined in the off-season.

Also lol @ Lebron showing up against the Spurs. Did you watch that game as literally none of them showed up, Lebron included.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*KD Injury Update: * @DesolationRow @SAEBA 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847161447125864449


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Dont think they should rush him back


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY 

K.D. WHO?!?!?!?! @Legit BOSS @SAEBA @Rowdy Yates

The WARRIORS just went from an early 22-point deficit with one of the worst beginnings to an NBA game I have ever seen in my life (down 21-3 at one point with approximately 7:00 left in the quarter :lmao) to winning the damned game, the back end of a SEGABABA, once again in San Antonio, the lair of the dragon! :woo :woo :woo

And it would not have been possible without DAVID "BEST IN THE" WEST!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: D-WEST came through like a champion, supplying the WARRIORS with 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847300052288536576
D-WEST turned back the clock to 2008! :dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

The DUBS played atrociously for long stretches of the game ,most notably early on, but when it was 31-9, that is when it seemed potentially hopeless. The WARRIORS were down by 22! What ever could they do?! Well, stop turning the ball over would have been nice, and that is what they did for a while, but they were also much better defensively going forward, and that kick-started the offense time and time again! :mark: 

Following that nadir of the 31-9 score, the WARRIORS clobbered the Spurs, 103-67... :sodone :sodone :sodone

Also the DUBS beat the Houston Rockets last night! Take that, Beard! :curry 

:woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :chefcurry :klay :dray WESTGAWD... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*Indeed, Deso :curry*






*Bench depth and defense are what worry me about the Spurs in a long series, but the Warriors can easily out firepower them when they're hot, especially with Durant. They just have to be on point and NOT make stupid turnovers. That comeback was amazing though :banderas. All in all, the Warriors are looking like their 73-9 incarnation, even without Durant, a bench, nor an interior precense. They never cease to amaze me. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Even though the bench was one of the reasons they won last night and y'all were the ones arguing about the "DEPTH" somehow being as important as a superstar such as Durant. :mj4


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*






WestGOD. :westbrook2


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

The Bulls are now 4-0 against the defending champion Cleveland Cavaliers but they can't beat teams that are under .500....

This fucking team, man :mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

My Cavs are playing absolutely atrocious


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Mra22 said:


> My Cavs are playing absolutely atrocious


If they lose tonight to the 76ers I would seriously push the panic button.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*The DURANTLESS WARRIORS continue their win streak with ANOTHER great come from behind victory!!! :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo





The Rockets were held under 100 points for the first time in 62 games, and they're on their first 3 game losing streak all season. Harden had better finish the year strong before Westbrook runs away with his votes!

10-0, DESO :curry2* @DesolationRow


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*Steph last night :sodone

Warriors beating Memphis, San Antonio, Houston twice and Washington in a week all without Durant. And all convincingly. RIP.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



seabs said:


> *Steph last night :sodone
> 
> Warriors beating Memphis, San Antonio, Houston twice and Washington in a week all without Durant. And all convincingly. RIP.*


I'm pretty convinced they were heading towards 70 wins if Durant never went down. They were 50-9, but a 20-3 finish doesn't exactly seem unlikely for them, especially as they were clicking before he went down.


Hopefully some of the playoff matchups are entertaining, otherwise it might another year like 2015.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*As long as I get a Warriors/Spurs Final and a Cavs vs Celtics or Wizards Final I'm good. *


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

McGee dishing out that late 3-point attempt and Wizards being salty about it. :lol

Anywho Golden Week, Golden Streak. :curry2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*11-0, DESO :curry!! This vindication feels so good. Durant was never a necessity; just an enhancement. Curry has been playing like his unanimous MVP self since the streak began. It looks like that rest paid off. MASSA KERR KNOWS BEST, IGGY! :woo*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY 



seabs said:


> *Steph last night :sodone
> 
> Warriors beating Memphis, San Antonio, Houston twice and Washington in a week all without Durant. And all convincingly. RIP.*





SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> McGee dishing out that late 3-point attempt and Wizards being salty about it. :lol
> 
> Anywho Golden Week, Golden Streak. :curry2





Legit BOSS said:


> *11-0, DESO :curry!! This vindication feels so good. Durant was never a necessity; just an enhancement. Curry has been playing like his unanimous MVP self since the streak began. It looks like that rest paid off. MASSA KERR KNOWS BEST, IGGY! :woo*


:dance :dance :dance :dance WARRIORS :dance :dance :dance :dance :curry :klay :dray :woo :woo :woo

That video @Tony Shared on my wall... :sodone 




:woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Well the Warriors won 67 games + a title, and then won 73 and a win away from another title with Durant nowhere in sight, so not sure who thought he was a necessity for them to be great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Notorious said:


> Well the Warriors won 67 games + a title, and then won 73 and a win away from another title with Durant nowhere in sight, so not sure who thought he was a necessity for them to be great


*Magic spent the past month trying to convince me that Durant is superior to last year's team with the deep bench, and on top of that,
more valuable to his teams than LeBron. He's been proven wrong on both accounts. *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Magic spent the past month trying to convince me that Durant is superior to last year's team with the deep bench, and on top of that,
> more valuable to his teams than LeBron. He's been proven wrong on both accounts. *


The Warriors are definitely a better team this year than they were last year, regardless of what the record says. They whole "They lost depth" narrative is overplayed as hell. The gap between Kevin Durant and Harrison Barnes is far larger than any gap between the role players the Warriors lost and their respective replacements.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Magic spent the past month trying to convince me that Durant is superior to last year's team with the deep bench, and on top of that,
> more valuable to his teams than LeBron. He's been proven wrong on both accounts. *


*No he hasn't. They have a better chance of winning the Championship now than they did last season when they were also the best team in the league. Regular season doesn't do anything to either side of the argument. That said it'll be hard to argue he's made them better when they've been the best team for the past two seasons. Anyone with any sporting IQ though knows that you take a top 5 player in the league like Durant over all of the depth they lost to get him. Which is always inflated btw because nobody credits the depth they replaced them with and often act like the only piece they added was Durant for all the losses. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Notorious said:


> The Warriors are definitely a better team this year than they were last year, regardless of what the record says. They whole "They lost depth" narrative is overplayed as hell. The gap between Kevin Durant and Harrison Barnes is far larger than any gap between the role players the Warriors lost and their respective replacements.


*It wasn't JUST Barnes though. It was Ezeli, Bogut, Barbosa, and Speights. All of those guys contributed and got their hands dirty so Curry and Klay could look extra smooth. It can also be argued that the insertion of Durant disrupted the flow of the Splash Brothers. Durant himself has acknowledged Curry's decline in production after taking a step back for him and going on streaky shooting runs earlier in the season. The talking heads on TV were questioning if they overrated Curry during his unaimous MVP season. Well, Durant went down, and THAT guy came back shortly after having the worst shooting week of his career.*



seabs said:


> *No he hasn't. They have a better chance of winning the Championship now than they did last season when they were also the best team in the league. Regular season doesn't do anything to either side of the argument. That said it'll be hard to argue he's made them better when they've been the best team for the past two seasons. Anyone with any sporting IQ though knows that you take a top 5 player in the league like Durant over all of the depth they lost to get him. Which is always inflated btw because nobody credits the depth they replaced them with and often act like the only piece they added was Durant for all the losses. *


*I disagree. They should've won 4-2 at worst with last year's team. There are a myriad of reasons why they lost: Draymond's suspension, Curry's injury, Curry's awful passes and bad Point Guard decisions like not finding Dray in the 4th quarter of Game 7, Bogut's injury, Barnes going like 0/27, and none of that should be blamed on the bench that helped to put them in the Finals in the first place. I also disagree with the notion that dumping the bench for a top 5 player is ALWAYS the best option. We just saw Durant get injured. What if it were more severe and he couldn't make the playoffs? Then it would have been all for nothing. If a bench guy goes down, or plays inefficiently, there are more than enough people that can pick up the slack. This bench depth reference is also not something new, or a random excuse for their earlier poor performance. If you look in last year's thread, you'll see that I praised it throughout that season as well.

12-0 btw! That Splash Brothers 3rd quarter :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *It wasn't JUST Barnes though. It was Ezeli, Bogut, Barbosa, and Speights. All of those guys contributed and got their hands dirty so Curry and Klay could look extra smooth. It can also be argued that the insertion of Durant disrupted the flow of the Splash Brothers. Durant himself has acknowledged Curry's decline in production after taking a step back for him and going on streaky shooting runs earlier in the season. The talking heads on TV were questioning if they overrated Curry during his unaimous MVP season. Well, Durant went down, and THAT guy came back shortly after having the worst shooting week of his career.*


There is not a single GM, not even the Billy Kings of the world that would take a package of Andrew Bogut, Festus Ezeli, Mo Speights, Leandro Barbosa & Harrison Barnes over Kevin Durant *regardless *of who else is on the roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Notorious said:


> There is not a single GM, not even the Billy Kings of the world that would take a package of Andrew Bogut, Festus Ezeli, Mo Speights, Leandro Barbosa & Harrison Barnes over Kevin Durant *regardless *of who else is on the roster.


*You're also forgetting that Curry is criminally underpaid at the moment, and he's eligible for a max deal when his contract expires. They could lose some serious help if the Core 4 isn't willing to take a pay cut to maintain a great team and stay under the salary cap.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You're also forgetting that Curry is criminally underpaid at the moment, and he's eligible for a max deal when his contract expires. They could lose some serious help if the Core 4 isn't willing to take a pay cut to maintain a great team and stay under the salary cap.*


They would've been over the cap even if they kept those guys. Barnes alone is making over $20 mil a year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

I guess the Cavs decided to stop dicking around and play. Beating Boston 37-24 in the second quarter. :wow

Edit: 41-24. Holy shit.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

My Cavs looking awesome tonight :clap


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Lowry looked fantastic in his first game back.

would suck if any of the top 4 in the East didn't get through the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*






*STEPH CURRY WITH 42 POINTS :dead2!!!! THE UNANIMOUS MVP IS TRYING TO 3 PEAT IN THE CLUTCH!!! :woo :curry :woo :chefcurry:woo :curry2 :woo*


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

I just came in here to say...



FUCK KEVIN DURANT

:bush


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Russ just became the 2nd player in league history to average a triple double for the season. 

Even with the Thunder in the 6th seed, he's gotta be the MVP... right!?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*





 @DesolationRow :curry


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Who's the team of the future after this summer Draft?

*Philadelphia 76ers projected lineup with Malik Monk*

PG: Ben Simmons

SG: Malik Monk

SF: Robert Covington

PF: Dario Saric

C: Joel Embiid
*
Lakers' projected lineup with Lonzo Ball:*

PG: Lonzo Ball

SG: D'Angelo Russell

SF: Brandon Ingram

PF: Julius Randle

C: Ivica Zubac

*Minnesota Timberwolves projected lineup with Jonathan Isaac:*

PG: Ricky Rubio

SG: Zach LaVine (injured)

SF: Andrew Wiggins

PF: Jonathan Isaac

C: Karl-Anthony Towns

*Sacramento Kings projected lineup with Dennis Smith Jr, Semi Ojeleye, and Lauri Markkanen:*

PG: Dennis Smith Jr

SG: Buddy Hield

SF: Semi Ojeleye 

PF: Lauri Markkanen

C: Willie Cauley-Stein


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

*Cavs really didn't want to win that game. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*

Right now I'm glad the Cavaliers are the only team I can watch. The amount of fuckery they've provided me with has been entertaining to say the least.

Dominated by Atlanta who were missing 4 of their 5 starters, and then they dominate them today with their starters playing...only to blow a 26 point lead. All of this happened after they dominated the Boston Celtics in Boston.

At the same time though, before I wanted another Cavs/Warriors finals, but now I really REALLY want someone else to beat the Cavs in route to the finals. This team is pathetic. Regular season or not, there's nothing I hate more than watching a team not give a shit time and time again. People are probably going to rip the Cavs to shreds tomorrow for this, and rightfully so, but either way they're probably still going to be in the NBA finals again. I really, REALLY hope that isn't the case though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



AlternateDemise said:


> but now I really REALLY want someone else to beat the Cavs in route to the finals.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Westbrook :sodone :sodone :sodone*


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Westbrook MVP. It's done son.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



Corey said:


>


I doubt it'll be the Wizards. They still have significant match up problems that were on display in their meetings through out the season. 

Toronto has a very good chance at beating the Cavs with their current roster. I don't see it happening, but if I had to pick anyone, it'd be them.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cavs could turn the switch on come playoff time but its looking like the Warriors reclaim the crown, or San Antonio at the very least.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I won't be mad if they do Co-MVP but Westbrook must be named MVP. What he just did is something we may not see again for 20, 30 years. Perhaps longer. Insane.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Broke the all time triple double record, with a 50/16/10, and a amazing buzzer beater.


Dude............................... :done


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re:*

I'm starting to have my doubts that the Cavs make it out of the East. How do you blow a 26 point lead to the lowly Hawks? fpalm


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow :curry


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

Thank you for sharing this, *Legit BOSS*! Superlative video! :chefcurry :curry :curry2 :curry3 :mark: 



AryaDark said:


> *Westbrook :sodone :sodone :sodone*





Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Westbrook MVP. It's done son.





Headliner said:


> I won't be mad if they do Co-MVP but Westbrook must be named MVP. What he just did is something we may not see again for 20, 30 years. Perhaps longer. Insane.





Invictus said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851214214056292353 :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Thank you for sharing this, *Legit BOSS*! Superlative video! :chefcurry :curry :curry2 :curry3 :mark:


*I get a lot of cool :curry compilations and highlights recommended on my front page due to YouTube's stalker feature. "HEY, WE NOTICED YOU LIKE STEPH CURRY AND FIRST TAKE, SO HERE'S STEPH CURRY WITH FIRST TAKE VOICEOVERS!" :yay :lol*











> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851214214056292353 :sodone


*Man, they gave you the BORING commentators:no: 





 *


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re:*



Mra22 said:


> I'm starting to have my doubts that the Cavs make it out of the East. How do you blow a 26 point lead to the lowly Hawks? fpalm


They should make it out of the east despite their problems as they have done well against Washington and especially Boston but the Finals is not looking good to win it again. Golden State and San Antonio could sweep these dues or beat them down in 5 games. However you never know Washington or Boston could pull off an upset series win.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I do think the Cavs will make the Finals because they always do but it may be the toughest road they've had since Bron returned. Probably gonna draw Chicago in the first round who've beaten them what, 3 times this year? Crap shoot there. Could be a sweep or a tough series for... whatever reason.  Washington in the 2nd which should be fun (please pull that upset Wiz) and then either Boston/Toronto in the ECF which should be good too.Save​


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> I do think the Cavs will make the Finals because they always do but it may be the toughest road they've had since Bron returned. Probably gonna draw *Chicago in the first round who've beaten them what, 3 times this year? *Crap shoot there. Could be a sweep or a tough series for... whatever reason.  Washington in the 2nd which should be fun (please pull that upset Wiz) and then either Boston/Toronto in the ECF which should be good too.Save​


Regular season has never meant literally anything toward playoff series. It's a completely different game.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re:*



Mra22 said:


> I'm starting to have my doubts that the Cavs make it out of the East. How do you blow a 26 point lead to the lowly Hawks? fpalm


All they need to do its get the 2nd seed in the east avoid the Heat/Bulls in 1st round , and Wizards in the 2nd round


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Invictus said:


> Regular season has never meant literally anything toward playoff series. It's a completely different game.


Yeah I know, that's why I followed up with the next two sentences. I fully expect Cleveland to sweep them.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Couldn't give a flying fuck about triple doubles. I agree with Bill Simmons that the triple double is just some arbitrary stat, and that the real reason you should vote for Westbrook is that he lost a teammate who is a top 3(?) player in the league but could still end up within 7 wins of their total from last season when he had that teammate, which I find more impressive. Plus all of these pull his his team out of the shit crazy 4th quarter comebacks


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wish the playoffs could hurry up and start


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

An anticlimactic goodbye for Melo, He won't play the last game his Knicks career is over

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/11/sports/basketball/carmelo-anthony-knicks-season-finale.html?_r=0


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I just watched that game and it was really cool to break a long-standing record however a bigger picture needs to be looked at and that's the Playoffs and ultimate goal of having the NBA title this season.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Big O just pulled up to the OKC game to see Westbrook play!*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: BronBron needs rest and his sons are under pressure*



SpeedStick said:


> Who's the team of the future after this summer Draft?
> 
> *Sacramento Kings projected lineup with Dennis Smith Jr, Semi Ojeleye, and Lauri Markkanen:*
> 
> ...


lololololol

Anyway, no talk of the Wolves' new logo?










It's all right, but I think the lime green kinda ruins it. This looks much better to me:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls draw the Celtics, should be an interesting series. Looking forward to seeing how Butler, Wade, and Rondo do in the playoffs. I wanted them to tank when Wade went down, but since Wade came back and they actually played well during that stretch without him, I said fuck it, make the playoffs, and see what happens. If this is anything similar to that '09 series....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Dam wanted to see Wade and LeBron go at it, but Celtics/Bulls will be highly interesting. All I remember is that GOAT playoff series in the first round 5 or 6 seasons ago


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This is the best season from the Wizards that I've ever seen my lifetime. They had the biggest turnaround from a 2-8 start in NBA history and finished 1 win shy of 50. Ending up with the 4th seed and winning 49 games is something they literally have not done in almost 40 years.

With all that said, I'm really looking forward to this series with Atlanta. I don't expect it to be a shocking sweep like they had against Toronto a couple years back but I am expecting them to advance. Haven't been able to watch much from the season but this should be fun.

To the folks that watch way more NBA than me (I'm more of the NFL guy), what can we expect out of this series? What's the prediction?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

When was the last time before this season that the East finished with more .500 teams than the West?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Big O honors Westbrook before OKC's final regular season game:*







Corey said:


> This is the best season from the Wizards that I've ever seen my lifetime. They had the biggest turnaround from a 2-8 start in NBA history and finished 1 win shy of 50. Ending up with the 4th seed and winning 49 games is something they literally have not done in almost 40 years.
> 
> With all that said, I'm really looking forward to this series with Atlanta. I don't expect it to be a shocking sweep like they had against Toronto a couple years back but I am expecting them to advance. Haven't been able to watch much from the season but this should be fun.
> 
> To the folks that watch way more NBA than me (I'm more of the NFL guy), what can we expect out of this series? What's the prediction?


*Did you watch when Arenas was playing? I used to live in Virginia during high school, so it was always a thrill to go to the home games and see him pull up from 40 and hit game winners.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> When was the last time before this season that the East finished with more .500 teams than the West?


Last season.

Anyway, my predictions:
Celtics in 6
Cavs in 5
Raptors in 5
Wizards in 7

Warriors in 4
Spurs in 5
Rockets in 6
Clippers in 7


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> When was the last time before this season that the East finished with more .500 teams than the West?





Notorious said:


> Last season.


:frankielol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Did you watch when Arenas was playing? I used to live in Virginia during high school, so it was always a thrill to go to the home games and see him pull up from 40 and hit game winners.*


Oh yeah, the years of getting eliminated by LeBron and the Cavs in the playoffs every year. :lol Those were fun times with the old big 3. Still amazing to think that squad never finished any better than this year's team. What part of Virginia were you in? I'd assume in the NOVA area.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Oh yeah, the years of getting eliminated by LeBron and the Cavs in the playoffs every year. :lol Those were fun times with the old big 3. Still amazing to think that squad never finished any better than this year's team. What part of Virginia were you in? I'd assume in the NOVA area.


*I graduated from Thomas Edison High in Alexandria. Do you live over there?*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I graduated from Thomas Edison High in Alexandria. Do you live over there?*


Nah I live in an area that's technically the most northern part of Virginia when you're looking at a map but it's about 90 minutes or so west of DC (like 5-10 minutes from the West Virginia line). I would not want to live in the NOVA area. So much damn traffic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Nah I live in an area that's technically the most northern part of Virginia when you're looking at a map but it's about 90 minutes or so west of DC (like 5-10 minutes from the West Virginia line). I would not want to live in the NOVA area. So much damn traffic.


*MAN WHAT?! Luckily, my house was in walking distance of the school, but my parents had to use the train to avoid that traffic. Driving was futile! 

Back to these Wizards though: I think Wall, Beal, and Porter are going to surpass last decade's incarnation of Arenas, Butler, and Jamison; especially if they upset the Cavs in the conference finals.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Back to these Wizards though: I think Wall, Beal, and Porter are going to surpass last decade's incarnation of Arenas, Butler, and Jamison; especially if they upset the Cavs in the conference finals.*


You might be right, honestly. They really hit with Porter and Beal in the draft and they're finally showing how good that guard duo can be with Wall when Beal's fully healthy. I'm expecting Otto to probably get a max deal this Summer or somewhere close to it and hopefully we can afford to keep him.

In terms of getting past Cleveland, gotta get through Atlanta and then presumably Boston first. That Celtics series could probably go either way honestly. Should be some fun basketball though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> You might be right, honestly. They really hit with Porter and Beal in the draft and they're finally showing how good that guard duo can be with Wall when Beal's fully healthy. I'm expecting Otto to probably get a max deal this Summer or somewhere close to it and hopefully we can afford to keep him.
> 
> In terms of getting past Cleveland, gotta get through Atlanta and then presumably Boston first. That Celtics series could probably go either way honestly. Should be some fun basketball though.


*This is the first time I've given a damn about the Eastern Conference playoffs since The Heat vs. The Celtics when they both had their big 3's. This season went from a foregone conclusion to several potential upsets.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is the first time I've given a damn about the Eastern Conference playoffs since The Heat vs. The Celtics when they both had their big 3's. This season went from a foregone conclusion to several potential upsets.*


Right? But you say that now and we'll watch Cleveland walk into the Finals again. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Right? But you say that now and we'll watch Cleveland walk into the Finals again. :lol


*They are so lucky they dodged the Bulls who owned their souls in the regular season. @Chrome Do you think they could've done it in the playoffs?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *They are so lucky they dodged the Bulls who owned their souls in the regular season. @Chrome Do you think they could've done it in the playoffs?*


Nah, Cavs would've steamrolled the Bulls in the playoffs. Generally, the Bulls do well against Lebron teams in the regular season but get dominated in the playoffs. In 2011, they swept the Heat in the regular season but then got backdoor swept in the ECF. I'd be really surprised if Cleveland didn't represent the East in the Finals again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Notorious said:


> Last season.
> 
> Anyway, my predictions:
> Celtics in 6
> ...


For some reason I expect a lot more sweeps than one. I remember in previous years thinking teams would at least win one, but nah, they get swept with ease.

Celtics in 6
Cavs in 4
Raptors in 7
Wizards in 5

Warriors in 4
Spurs in 4
Thunder in 6trollbrook)
Utah in 7


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Fun fact: since the Warriors' 14-1 run, Curry is averaging 31 points on 52% shooting! These are better than his MVP numbers last year. I hope his hot streak carries over into the playoffs, and especially the finals :curry.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Celtics in 5
Cavs in 6
Raptors in 7
Wizards in 6

Warriors in 4
Spurs in 5
Rockets in 7
Jazz in 6*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Celtics in 3
Cavs in 5
Raptors in 5
Wizards in 5

Warriors in 4
Spurs in 5
Jazz in 6
Rockets in 5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Bulls in 7
Cavs in 6
Raptors in 5
Wizards in 6

Warriors in 4
Spurs in 6
Clippers in 6
Rockets in 7*


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

KP really looks up to Melo. they should keep playing with each other


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Isaiah Thomas' sister killed in Federal Way I-5 accident... Dam rest in peace


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*FEAR THE DEER* :mark: :mark: :mark


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I can see Indiana forcing Cavs to 7 games.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Joe Johnson! :woo

Hell of a game. I definitely took notice of Utah. Gobert goes down 11 seconds in and they still get the w.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

rockets in 4 :bird


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*








And so begins a new "mini-season," of sorts, the playoff season. 

In a matter of hours I will be inside ROARACLE Arena, celebrating the ascension of Steph Curry, Kevin Durant, Draymond Green and Klay Thompson... Happy Easter to all NBA fans! :woo :woo :woo

It is time for the WARRIORS to avenge their Finals loss last year.

It is time to bring home at least one more NBA Championship. 

By the power of Steph Curry's three-point Splash...

By the power of Kevin Durant's very freakish existence...

By the power of Draymond Green's defensive tenacity and versatility..

By the power of Klay Thompson's sense of serenity, his coolness, his wing defense, his lovely shooting technique...

By the power of Andre Iguodala's basketball intelligence, wily gamesmanship and ageless grace and athleticism...

By the power of Zaza Pachulia's grim thuggish demeanor and behavior...

By the power of Shaun Livingston's perfect midrange jumper--and baritone voice--and hard-earned wisdom...

By the power of Javale McGee's lustrous lob game, that quintessential factor he brings to the table, along with his general fortitude...

By the power of Patrick McCaw's easy-to-miss consistent economical aid from the bench...

By the power of Ian Clark's sparkplug persona at the point, with a killer shot from distance and a still-improving attack of the basket...

By the power of David West's celebrated time-traveling antics, bringing forth his 2008 self when he truly wants to, and being such a sound fit for this team in every regard...

By the power of James Michael McAdoo's continually-waxing strength and technique on the glass; he always seemed like a natural rebound-inhaler... Will never forget watching his NBA debut, as it was in the cases of Curry, Green, Thompson... Even if he isn't any of them, he can still be important...

By the power of Matt Barnes's many tattoos and love of reading books... As well as any points he can deliver for the Warriors off of the bench...

By the power of Kevon Looney's promise of raw athletic virtuosity... Watching him get drafted on a treadmill running, may he wash away the stink of UCLA side with a few good minutes in these playoffs for the Warriors...

By the power of Steve Kerr's tactical acumen, with wheels perpetually spinning inside that head...

MAY THE WARRIORS WIN IT ALL AGAIN! VENGEANCE FOR LAST YEAR! :woo :woo :woo



Legit BOSS said:


> *Fun fact: since the Warriors' 14-1 run, Curry is averaging 31 points on 52% shooting! These are better than his MVP numbers last year. I hope his hot streak carries over into the playoffs, and especially the finals :curry.*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :curry :chefcurry :curry2 :curry3

My first round picks:

Celtics in 5
Cavs in 6
Raptors in 7
Wizards in 5

Warriors in 4
Spurs in 4
Jazz in 7
Rockets in 6



Machiavelli said:


> Isaiah Thomas' sister killed in Federal Way I-5 accident... Dam rest in peace


RIP. 


:banderas Fuck the Clippers... :banderas


WARRIORS! :woo :curry :woo :dray :woo :klay :woo K.D. :woo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

My god this Wizards team today. :done

Intensity, emotion, confidence, effort, etc. Wall played like a legit superstar. This is gonna be one fun ass playoff run if they keep playing like this. I need to get my ass to Verizon for a playoff game.Save​


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

fak the warriors :homer2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Ahhh fuck he's back.


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What a guy that Draymond Green is. Dude was beasting on both ends on the floor, especially on defense. That block on Vonleh :banderas

Anyway, that was a really fun game with both teams trading blows. It was fun seeing both CJ and Lillard go off. Hopefully it's this fun throughout the entire series.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Forgive me, im a OKC fan, have been for around 3 years now. However, as a kid i always liked The Bulls, so i'm 'Bulls all the way' tonight. I know it can't happen (bar a miracle) but OKC/Bulls in the finals would be amazing for me.

Im green when it comes to BB, so please don't be too hard on me. I just know that i fucking love Basketball!

Bulls win........Followed by a OKC win tonight would be fucking a!!!


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Tony said:


> What a guy that Draymond Green is. Dude was beasting on both ends on the floor, especially on defense. That block on Vonleh :banderas
> 
> Anyway, that was a really fun game with both teams trading blows. It was fun seeing both CJ and Lillard go off. Hopefully it's this fun throughout the entire series.


:mark: :mark: :mark: 

:dray was indeed BRILLIANT in all facets of the game! :mark: :mark: :mark: I kept hoping he would get that tenth assist--when :klay missed that jumper with about 2:30 left in the game, following that pass by :dray I was saddened, realizing that :dray would likely not get that triple double. :lol

But it matters not! :mark: :dray filled up the box score and was a true force of nature out there! :mark: Those blocks! :banderas Theblock on Vonleh in particular... :banderas

Portland's starting backcourt predictably brought it and they amassed 75 points between the two of them. :sodone Dubs need to improve defensively a bit earlier in the game than they did in Game 1 but no matter--they won Game 1! :woo :woo

K.D. with over 30, he was a monster! :mark: :curry with I think 29 points...? Quite efficient all day! :mark:

And while :klay was far less economical (6-16 I believe?) his wing defense made a palpable difference in the second half. Watching :dray on the floor serve as defensive "commanding general" telling his troops where to be was pretty awesome. 

JAVALE did some good work, too! Made his presence felt! :mark: 

IGGY! :mark: Love that man! :mark:

CLARK! :mark: Huge, huge pair of three-pointers he made! Loved those breakaways, and that one in particular where his shot kissed the glass for a bank shot was just stupendous. He's kind of like the middle class version of Steph Curry when he's the way he was today! :mark: He's always played fabulously against Portland for whatever reason! Blazers tend to lose him on defense! :mark:

EVERYBODY did their part, in some way! :mark:

Just one win. Fifteen more are needed. But you can't get to fifteen without one! :mark:

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :dray K.D.! :curry :chefcurry :curry3 :curry2 IGGY! :klay CLARK! JAVALE! WARRIORS! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Playoff Draymond is always fun to behold. Good match. :dray


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls win. :jbutler 

Butler was his usual great self, and credit to Portis for being big off the bench. Also smart on Hoiberg benching Mirotic in the 4th and keeping Portis out there. He's still a crappy coach, but he's gotten better down this stretch run.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Buckets is too good for this team. Portis was superb.

Bulls win when I finally get to watch. If only basketball was on at a better time in the UK and then I could watch more, which would no doubt make the Bulls win more :sad:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

BEVERELY GOING OFF. 








Well done Bulls, got them winning in 7 games


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

We simply dominated Boston under the paint last night, that was our key to victory. So excited to see the rest of this series, if the Hawks are going to embarass themselves in NHL's playoffs, at least the Bulls can make the city proud.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> Buckets is too good for this team. Portis was superb.
> 
> Bulls win when I finally get to watch. If only basketball was on at a better time in the UK and then I could watch more, which would no doubt make the Bulls win more :sad:


*Get League Pass, go to bed early and watch any game you want the next day. And without the adverts too!

*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Srdjan99 said:


> We simply dominated Boston under the paint last night, that was our key to victory. So excited to see the rest of this series, if the Hawks are going to embarass themselves in NHL's playoffs, at least the Bulls can make the city proud.


Hawks lose both home playoff games and the Bulls win their 1st playoff game on the road. It's like we're in the twilight zone or something lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

:harden2

The MVP we deserve :mj2


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

too much rocket powaaah


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Kevin Love. :Jim


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Playoff Draymond is always fun to behold. Good match. :dray


*I I kinda feel badly for Portland though. Lillard and McCollum are probably the second best offensive backcourt in the business, they did everything right, yet still got bodied because the WARRIORS' firepower is so overwhelming. I completely understand Lillard's frustration in the postgame press conference. He didn't hold back. *


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

You can't stop Golden State at this point. I thought that the Cavs might have a chance, but they didn't look so sharp against the Pacers so far, and still can't find their best grove of the season, so even if they reach the finals, Curry&Co. will likely thrash them.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Warriors Glorified college brand of ball will go cold again. Green will get suspended for technicals after 4 nutshots vs the spurs. Lebron Wins again.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

So this gem was uploaded today:






I understand that Westbrook is having a terrific season individually speaking in regard to MVP but it's tough to root against a guy like Harden, both on- and off court.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cavs will get through the East cause no one else has enough firepower to take them out.

But they will get smashed by the Warriors. This is the 2014 Heat all over again


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Notorious said:


> Cavs will get through the East cause no one else has enough firepower to take them out.
> 
> But they will get smashed by the Warriors. This is the 2014 Heat all over again


Don't sleep on San Antonio,:HHH2


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Don't sleep on San Antonio,:HHH2


I'm in a comfortable slumber


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> Don't sleep on San Antonio,:HHH2


In what world do the Spurs stand a chance against the Warriors? The thunder with Durant would have taken them out again, let alone a Warriors team with Durant/Curry/Green/Klay. 4 superstars>1 and a washed one.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

HOUSTON :banderas


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Invictus said:


> In what world do the Spurs stand a chance against the Warriors? The thunder with Durant would have taken them out again, let alone a Warriors team with Durant/Curry/Green/Klay. 4 superstars>1 and a washed one.


I'm not a San Antonio fan at all btw. I'm telling you though, if GS goes cold from behind the ark it could be a long series. Warriors have "superstars" i get it. I live in the bay area and I can't stand there style of ball. Spurs- Leonard is massively under rated. Aldridge is a game changer. Ginobli Parker and Gasol are already proven.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Purpleyellowgreen said:


> I'm not a San Antonio fan at all btw. I'm telling you though, if GS goes cold from behind the ark it could be a long series. Warriors have "superstars" i get it. I live in the bay area and I can't stand there style of ball. Spurs- Leonard is massively under rated. Aldridge is a game changer. Ginobli Parker and Gasol are already proven.


If they go cold from 3 Durant can absolutely shred any team from inside the arc. Curry/Klay can score from inside the arc too, but there's just not much you can do to stop Durant from scoring even if he's cold from 3.

Parker is inconsistent and many Spurs fans want to move on from him that's how rough he's gotten. His scoring disappears a lot and yet he still puts up dumb shots.

Manu doesn't have much left in the tank. He can't be counted on either. He can make some plays, is a good vet and all that but he's not reliable as someone you can count on to help you win a series at this point in his career.

Pau provides absolutely no defense these days and moves too slowly laterally to keep up with the Warriors. He would be feasted on during switches and inside whenever he plays. What he gives you offensively can be taken away with what he lacks defensively these days.

LA has a habit of having big games in the playoffs and bad games in the playoffs. You can't have those bad games against the Warriors if you want to win a 7 game series.

And I love Kawhi but there's only so much one player can do against a powerhouse. He can't guard both Curry/Durant nor can he hope to carry a big enough offensive load to consistently keep them up ahead.

Spurs have depth and good role players, but superstars ALWAYS win out over that unless you're some all time great defense(yes I'm aware Spurs defense is good, but that good). And superstars have won out over the Spurs a lot over the past 2 decades from Kobe/Shaq Lakers(and even Kobe/Pau) to the Thunder squad beating them every team they were fully healthy and the 2013 Heat even overcoming the 3-2 lead they held on them. 


This is why the whole "the depth GS lost was more important than the addition of Durant" stuff was some of the funniest and silliest stuff I've seen this year. The loss of Harrison Barnes/Mo Speights/Barbosa/Ezeli/Bogut does equate to Durant(as well some other role players that Warriors picked up that have done a good enough job in their limited role like McGee/zaza/matt/). There's not a single person out there that wouldn't accept a trade involving those players for Durant, it would be considered a gigantic steal. Hell Thunder got a ton of "depth" out of the Harden trade and that's still thought of as laughably one of the worst trades of all time because they lost out on a MVP caliber superstar(all over 4 million+Perkins).

Big threes/big 4's/whatever aren't popular because it's some sort of trend or gimmick, superstars have always been what wins championships in the league and the more you have the more likely you are to win. This isn't nhl/nfl/mlb/whatever, you know who is going to win in the NBA for the most part and even people that barely follow the sport can tell you that Cavs/Warriors are going to face off again for the third time.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Invictus said:


> If they go cold from 3 Durant can absolutely shred any team from inside the arc. Curry/Klay can score from inside the arc too, but there's just not much you can do to stop Durant from scoring even if he's cold from 3.
> 
> Parker is inconsistent and many Spurs fans want to move on from him that's how rough he's gotten. His scoring disappears a lot and yet he still puts up dumb shots.
> 
> ...



You made some very valid points. A lot of which i cannot even argue with and I agree.

Spurs are better coached and do the smallest things that don't show up in statistics.

Under the rim "if the warriors go cold" the spurs can dominate the rebound game

It comes down to fundamentals to me. Which the warriors have none of. 

Durant hasn't looked like the old KD the whole season not even talking about the injury. 

The biggest argument against GS had to be the way the Cavs Locked down on D those last three games. That's all you have to do to beat GS, is be on point defensively. I think the Spurs know that.


----------



## jiraffejustin (Mar 24, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Both of the games that are on are pretty fun from what I've seen. I started flipping back and forth, but I think when either Rondo or Ibaka are off the court, I'll be watching the opposite game. Both of those dudes are having fun games. Since the start of the third quarter, I've seen Ibaka stop two plays at the rim in spectacular fashion AND drive baseline and give a bounce pass to JV. On the other game, Rondo already has six assists in the first quarter and is doing a tremendous job controlling and pushing the pace of the game. National TV Rondo is fun.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'm a Celtics fan but everyone one knew they lacked in 2 areas: Rebounding and another scorer besides Thomas and those 2 things are so apparent watching this series.

Chicago was a bad draw for them as they are bigger and more physical and Butler can score at will and Rondo is still a better playmaker than anyone's the Cs have.

Unless Thomas can just will this team I think they are in trouble.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'm glad the Bucks hung around until the end tonight. Just being involved in close playoff games is good for a young team that isn't a contender to actually win a title this year.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls + 7.5 wins me £235


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls can win this series.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Well well well, looks like Bulls win this series in 6 or less :mj







No jinx


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wow, I'm both surprised and impressed with this Bulls team. Would've been fine getting just 1 on the road, but to get both is awesome. Rondo and Butler did their things, and Wade was clutch in the 4th. And Zipser stepped up instead of Portis this time around, and Hoiberg smartly kept him in the majority of the 4th quarter. Also like how Hoiberg took Butler out with like a minute and change left in the game, he's not a better coach than Thibs, but he's better in getting his star player out at the right time. Haven't won shit yet though, and need to go home and take care of business there. Celtics will definitely get 1 at the United Center.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Uptown King said:


> Bulls can win this series.


Gonna be a sweep.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wow


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

LOL no way it's gonna be a sweep. Would love it, but it's not gonna happen. Fun fact, but this is the 1st time since the '93 Finals that the Bulls have won the 1st 2 games on the road When they're the lower seed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Ironically, wasn't the last time a 8th seed beat 1st seed when Bulls lost to the 76er's, that series when Rose tore his ACL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> Ironically, wasn't the last time a 8th seed beat 1st seed when Bulls lost to the 76er's, that series when Rose tore his ACL


I think so, but the Pacers came within an eyelash of losing to the Hawks 3 years ago.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854528213103636481


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Playoff Rondo :banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I want to say Golden State is going all the way with ease. 

But not having Bogut to defend the rim will make life a little easier for LeBron, and quite frankly I kept saying it was a foregone conclusion last season until injuries happened and the Cavaliers won. 

I've learned at this point not to count out LeBron for anything. But yeah, I'd pick the Warriors if I was a betting man.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

OKC off to a good start in Game 2 :westbrook2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Whoever wins the series between :harden2 and :westbrook6 should be MVP. This is so exciting.*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Whoever wins the series between :harden2 and :westbrook6 should be MVP. This is so exciting.*


100% agree!!!

This R1 best of 7 is shaping up nicely, 0RW on fire tonight!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I didn't get to watch any of the game because of some stupid blackout shit, but hey, 2-0 Wiz! :woo


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Whoever wins the series between :harden2 and :westbrook6 should be MVP. This is so exciting.*


Man this game is fantastic. Amazing playoff series. :Westbrook

Loving the 3rd and 4th quarter.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Man this game is fantastic. Amazing playoff series. :Westbrook
> 
> Loving the 3rd and 4th quarter.


*
It's over; The Thunder blew it. The stats posted at the end of the third were very telling. The Thunder are +18 with Westbrook and -13 without him on the floor. They immediately turn into the worst team in the league without him. Westbrook scored 42 points on 48% shooting, a triple double, and his team still lost. Harden struggled for the majority of the game, yet his team maintained the pace and even gained a lead with him on the bench. This may even strengthen Westbrook's MVP argument. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Just absolutely no help for Westbrook. smh


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*THE WARRIORS with a Durantless blowout in the playoffs :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's over; The Thunder blew it. The stats posted at the end of the third were very telling. The Thunder are +18 with Westbrook and -13 without him on the floor. They immediately turn into the worst team in the league without him. Westbrook scored 42 points on 48% shooting, a triple double, and his team still lost. Harden struggled for the majority of the game, yet his team maintained the pace and even gained a lead with him on the bench. This may even strengthen Westbrook's MVP argument. *





Machiavelli said:


> Just absolutely no help for Westbrook. smh


I may be too naive but I'm not ready to hit the panic button just yet. Game 3 however will probably either make or break OKC, I really hope this 0-2 pressure will motivate Westbrook's mates because this is it.

Storylines, momentum and so on... too much is at stake of a great match up of this kind to end in a blowout fashion.

Hopefully OKC will get it together.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I may be too naive but I'm not ready to hit the panic button just yet. Game 3 however will probably either make or break OKC, I really hope this 0-2 pressure will motivate Westbrook's mates because this is it.
> 
> Storylines, momentum and so on... too much is at stake of a great match up of this kind to end in a blowout fashion.
> 
> Hopefully OKC will get it together.


*I'm sorry man, but the best thing they can do at this point is NOT get swept. The MVP argument can be settled when you look at the last 3 minutes of the third and first 3 minutes of the fourth quarter. All you need to do is compare team performance when Harden isn't on the floor to team performance when Westbrook isn't on the floor.*


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

As much as it pains me to say, OKC needed to hang on last night. The Rockets are a better all round team, a win for OKC would have relived the pressure on Westbrook and gave OKC momentum. Instead, Westbrook will try even harder to carry the load of the team and become more and more frustrated when things don't go his way. 

The Rockets are solid, i fear they'll run away with this now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Swan said:


> As much as it pains me to say, OKC needed to hang on last night. The Rockets are a better all round team, a win for OKC would have relived the pressure on Westbrook and gave OKC momentum. Instead, Westbrook will try even harder to carry the load of the team and become more and more frustrated when things don't go his way.
> 
> The Rockets are solid, i fear they'll run away with this now.


*Speaking of frustration :lmao*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@AryaDark 



Legit BOSS said:


> *THE WARRIORS with a Durantless blowout in the playoffs :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo*


Those :chefcurry handles and passes... :banderas

The Center position putting up ridiculous numbers all night... JAVALE. ZAZA. WEST. :banderas

:dray beasting... :banderas

:klay feasting... :banderas

McCaw steppin' up with a start! :banderas

CLARK showin' all kinds o' heart! :banderas

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@DesolationRow *NO DESO! WE MUST SAY IT RIGHT! JAVAAAALEEEE MCGEEE!!!! WITH A PERFECT 100% SHOOTING PERFORMANCE ON 7/7 FIELD GOALS! :woo*


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The Bucks are my favorite team in sports, but they've been so bad for so long that I always assume they're going to collapse. I still expect them to lose tonight and I still expect them to lose the series and I can't help it.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



I drink and I know things said:


> The Bucks are my favorite team in sports, but they've been so bad for so long that I always assume they're going to collapse. I still expect them to lose tonight and I still expect them to lose the series and I can't help it.


Have hope man!!!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cavs/Pacers - Shaping up for a epic 4th!!


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bucks :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

LeBoss James :lelbron


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Well, Bucks have a slightly bigger lead than Indiana did at the half...I'm terrified.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What a fuckin comeback.. :bron


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Epic chokejob by the Pacers, be surprised if the Cavs didn't sweep them on Sunday.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Epic chokejob by the Pacers, be surprised if the Cavs didn't sweep them on Sunday.


I wouldn't really blame it on the Pacers. The Cavs played much better defense, and LeBron went into LeFuckYou mode.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This Bucks team is impressing me, and slowly but surely this state. It looks like a true team.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



I drink and I know things said:


> Well, Bucks have a slightly bigger lead than Indiana did at the half...I'm terrified.


Cheers mate. That was so fucking enjoyable to watch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What the fuck was that Toronto???

I know a few people had the Bucks as a sexy underdog picks against the Raps. I don't think anybody expected it to be this easy. Raps need to get their shit together.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The NBA should consider making the eastern conference the relegation league.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Rondo has a right thumb fracture and is out indefinitely I heard. :francis

Hopefully Grant steps up in his place.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Man oh man Pacers.... 










Yeah I don't think they are coming back after this one, after losing such grand lead...

Such a shame really, would have been a perfect day of Underdog victories in line and harmony with the Bucks and Grizzlies wins.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Huge game for OKC tonight. It sucks (for me however) that Tip-Off isn't until 2:40am UK time. Im going to a Wedding tomorrow :trips7 so need a solid few hours sleep. May watch till HT and hope OKC are playing well......Im fully prepared to sacrifice a couple hours sleep, and stay up until like 5am if OKC were to win, but im not confident!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Lets go Bulls!!!!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Well that sucked. Didn't get much from Grant or MCW in Rondo's absence and Butler picked a bad game to have a poor shooting night. Defense was poor and the Celtics were on fire from 3. Not too surprised by this outcome, Bulls weren't sweeping these guys, yeah they might be arguably one of the worst 1-seeds ever, but they're not a bad team by any means and aren't going to just go away quietly, Bulls need to come out more aggressive in game 4.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*41 Points. 13 Rebounds. 12 Assists. 51% shooting. 50% from 3. 26 point deficit cleared in the second half; the biggest in NBA playoff history.

4th Quarter:

No Kyrie
No Kevin
No Tristan

Just THE KING and THE BENCH! Please don't compare his highness to PEASANT Durant again :lelbron*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Is Rondo out indefinitely.? Fuck man. :mj2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Congrats to CP3, heck of a game.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Those missed free throws by Jazz at the end there man.



Thank god the OKC/Houston series is still alive


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *NO DESO! WE MUST SAY IT RIGHT! JAVAAAALEEEE MCGEEE!!!! WITH A PERFECT 100% SHOOTING PERFORMANCE ON 7/7 FIELD GOALS! :woo*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer

JAVAAAAAALEEEEEEEEE MCGEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sodone :sodone :sodone

This Thunder/Rockets series is fantastic, too. :faint:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855791169359433729
RIP


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

RAPS :mj2


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Go Bucks. This is going to be a grind type of game.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

OKC last night was just - :westbrook2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fuck what a game and what a series its gonna be now


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wrong bread. In shambles rn


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'm shocked that my Grizzlies will only be losing in 6 instead of 4 or 5.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

:chefcurry cooked the Blazers again.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855791169359433729
> RIP




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855901084983869440

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855901310876434432
Getting pretty ridiculous at this point.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo

That :dray stuffing of Vonleh, leading to the IGGY DUNK! :mark:

That 17-point comeback! :mark:

That WARRIORS team! :woo :woo :woo :cheer :cheer :cheer

:chefcurry :dray :klay IGGY! ALL HAIL JAVALE! MCCAW LAYING DOWN THE LAW! DAVID "BEST IN THE" WEST! 

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856015219167854592

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856018322067865605

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856017618905452544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856017952646217728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856019294768869381

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856019418710769665


> Warriors PR‏ @WarriorsPR · 5h5 hours ago More
> Warriors' 13-point deficit at half is their 2nd-largest halftime deficit overcome in a playoff game (14 on 5/18/75 at WAS) per @EliasSports




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856019294768869381

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856029970728079360
:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo :chefcurry :woo :dray :woo :klay :woo


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*THE LIGHT SKINNED GAWD STRIKES AGAIN :woo :curry2 :woo :chefcurry :woo :curry3 :woo!!! As usual, Deso's got his animated recaps, and I've got the highlights! :curry*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*HOW DID THE PACERS MANAGE TO CHOKE EVERY GAME AWAY?! :LOL
THAT FINAL SEQUENCE WAS SO EMBARRASSING!!!!









LEBRON ENDED THEM WITH THE CLUTCH DAGGER 3!!! HOLD THAT SKIP :skip

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856228134156357633
WISH GRANTED!!!! :woo :lebron8 :woo*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/856231340768808960


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

OKC on fucking fire tonight!!!!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

paul george is not clutch take that for data


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *HOW DID THE PACERS MANAGE TO CHOKE EVERY GAME AWAY?! :LOL
> THAT FINAL SEQUENCE WAS SO EMBARRASSING!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you can necessarily call this a case of the Pacers choking. Game 3 I'll give you, but honestly I think this was a case of the Cavaliers simply being too good of a team for Indiana to deal with. If LeBron shot 70% from the free throw line, the final score of three of these four games would have had a double digit difference. 

And I have to say that I have been very impressed by Deron Williams, and that he's been a much better signing for the Cavs than I originally thought he would. He'll never be the Utah Jazz version we all know and love but his ability to run the offense and play defense at the other end has been huge for them. And he's been able to provide timely offense and, along with Korver, bring in big point production off the bench for Cleveland, something they haven't had much of these past two seasons. He's been a god send for Cleveland.

Edit: About that Free throw part...I actually just looked at the stats and all I have to say is that I REALLY need to work on my math skills.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Please don't fuck this up in 4th, PLEASE!!

FFS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fuck The Rockets!!! Disgusting tactics......Maybe effective, but utter cunty!

WHY DIDN'T OKC FOUL STRAIGHT AWAY :smh

That Harden foul, wasn't called, fucking BS!!!

Losing a game like that is fucking hard to take!

:fuckthis


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Swan said:


> Fuck The Rockets!!! Disgusting tactics......Maybe effective, but utter cunty!
> 
> WHY DIDN'T OKC FOUL STRAIGHT AWAY :smh
> 
> ...


:trump 
rockets are just the superior team


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



HiddenFlaw said:


> :trump
> rockets are just the superior team


Overall, maybe.

But I'd be embarrassed to be a Rockets fan right now after they raped the 4th with those fouls!!! 

Shit rule!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

That Adams/Westbrook play at the end was incredible... and it all went to waste :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> That Adams/Westbrook play at the end was incredible... and it all went to waste :mj2


*:nah. Last minute Thunder losses lead to hilarious Westbrook sound bytes:*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

It'll be nice for the Cavs to have some time off to rest for their upcoming sweep of the Raptors/Bucks. Really though, wtf was JR doing at the end of the game? It'll be nice for them to have some rest & time to really practice.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Swan said:


> Fuck The Rockets!!! Disgusting tactics......Maybe effective, but utter cunty!
> 
> WHY DIDN'T OKC FOUL STRAIGHT AWAY :smh
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Deck The Halls With Funes Mori said:


>


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I jinxed the Bulls :mj2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*I wonder how it makes Griffin feel knowing his team improves when he doesn't play.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls just lost their swagger when :rondo went down. 

I'd be surprised if the Celtics didn't win in 6 now.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Swan said:


> Overall, maybe.
> 
> But I'd be embarrassed to be a Rockets fan right now after they raped the 4th with those fouls!!!
> 
> Shit rule!!


yea it its i remember the pain when they would hack a dwight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AryaDark said:


> *I wonder how it makes Griffin feel knowing his team improves when he doesn't play.*


5 year max deal contract (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Bulls just lost their swagger when :rondo went down.
> 
> I'd be surprised if the Celtics didn't win in 6 now.


I don't want to whinge (but I am going to), but why is it always our starting PG that goes down in the Play Offs?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The first round has been pretty competitive, even the Cavs sweeping the Pacers and Warriors 3-0 series had close games. Not bad. Not bad at all if one is to ignore the gulf in standard from those two and the rest of the conference.

But seems like the injury bug is still an issue. Clippers losing Blake again. Rondo gone from the Bulls. Even Steve Kerr is out as head coach for the Warriors. SMH


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> I don't want to whinge (but I am going to), but why is it always our starting PG that goes down in the Play Offs?


Our PG's are cursed man. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AryaDark said:


> *I wonder how it makes Griffin feel knowing his team improves when he doesn't play.*


Funnily enough, the team and, Griffin in particular, has also played better in the past when CP3 was out. 


It's almost weird how they're not that great of a fit since you'd think they would be(and they probably would have been if Griffin's injuries didn't result in his game becoming more finesse over time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Charlamagne was a special guest on First Take today to debate Stephen A. My two favorite radio commentators have finally met :curry!




 @Chrome 

Jimmy Butler said Marcus "FLOPMASTER" Smart ain't about that life :mj4*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Urgh, I can't stand those guys talking about basketball. Give me my truehoop and Zach Lowe types which is more about how basketball is fun to watch and not BS psycho analysis of players will to win. Nate Duncan is still the best talking about basketball tho.

Less we forget Stephen A Smith has jinxed the team he picked in the finals for the past 6 years in a row. Even if one is just picking the underdog every year wouldn't be that bad at picking the winner.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Finally the Raptors put together a complete 48 minutes.

Hopefully they finish this series out in 6.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Warriors playing on rookie mode with the sliders jacked up right now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Warriors playing on rookie mode with the sliders jacked up right now.


*45 points in the first quarter :mj4*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Sucks to be at 2-2 right now but not surprising considering how shitty of a road team the Wiz were in the regular season. Hopefully Atlanta can't continuously get contribution from everyone they got it from tonight. Go back to being forgettable, Dwight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *45 points in the first quarter :mj4*


I'd do that on 2k and think "Man this is too unrealistic." :lol


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

"This was not a basketball game anymore than there's a basketball game between man and maggots. This was an extermination."

:woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo 

CURRY, 37 points, 12/20 FG, 7/11 3pt, 8 assists

DRAYMOND, 21 points, 7/11 FG, 5/8 3pt, 3 blocks

:woo :klay :woo K.D.! :woo ALL HAIL JAVALE!!!! :woo ZAZA!!!!!! :woo :woo :woo

9 BLOCKS IN THIS GAME! 41 BLOCKS THROUGH ALL FOUR GAMES! THAT'S THE MOST ANY NBA TEAM HAS EVER HAD IN A 4-GAME SERIES!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

WARRIORS :woo :woo :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I can't believe Javale McGee might be a serious x factor in an NBA Final and the fucker might even win a ring. :lol Amazing


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Roberson is so trash at free throws


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DesolationRow said:


> "This was not a basketball game anymore than there's a basketball game between man and maggots. This was an extermination."
> 
> :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo
> 
> ...


*And here are the highlights to go with Deso's celebration :curry





:done @ Curry shooting 63% from 3 to remind everyone why he's the reigning UNANIMOUS MVP :curry2

Lillard came to play, but where the hell was CJ?

@Corey It would've been so awesome if Javale got SHAQTIN MVP AND Finals MVP :lol
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

* @Corey THE WIZARDS WIN GAME 5 :woo!!!





John Wall means business!!!! Cavs vs. Wizards in the Eastern Conference Finals please :fingerscrossed*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Damn near choked it away in the last minute with those bad possessions. :lol Gave me flashbacks to their series against the Pacers a couple years ago.

Definitely think Wizards/Cavs would be far and away the most entertaining Eastern Final. I really wish Rondo stayed healthy so they could knock Boston out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls just imploded in that 4th quarter. Butler hasn't played that well since Rondo went down and it's definitely hurt us.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

One of the worst 4th quarters I've ever seen by Bulls. Still sticking with my Bulls in 7 pick. :mj2


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

If we're gonna go down, I hope we go down fighting tonight...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

go grizzlies!

old man carter giving it all hes got :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

John Wall is a baaaad man. 



Wizards/Celtics series is gonna be fucking sick :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Welp this series is over:










Front office will consider this season a "success" and make no major changes. Yay. :francis


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wizards over the C's in 6. LET'S GO


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Warriors in 4 (regardless of opponent) 
Spurs in 6

Celtics in 7
Cavs in 5


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The Bulls losing 4 straight after winning the first two games on their opponents' own floor doesn't surprise me :mj4 :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cavs in 6
Celtics in 6
Warriors in 5 (regardless of who it is)
Rockets in 7


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> John Wall is a baaaad man.
> 
> 
> 
> Wizards/Celtics series is gonna be fucking sick :mark:


I'm glad you, a Bulls 'fan', are very excited for this series.



Chrome said:


> Welp this series is over:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll probably hide behind Rondo's injury. Which means next year will be another wasted year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@Corey *THE WIZARDS HAVE MADE IT OUT OF ROUND 1 WITH YET ANOTHER PHENOMENAL PERFORMANCE BY JOHN WALL!!! :woo*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Celtics in 6





Machiavelli said:


> Celtics in 7


:tenay


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> :tenay


*:mj @ the idea of Isiah getting 4 games off the best two way guard in the business.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> I'm glad you, a Bulls 'fan', are very excited for this series.
> 
> 
> 
> They'll probably hide behind Rondo's injury. Which means next year will be another wasted year.


Lol, why can't I be excited for Wizards/Celtics??????


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Bulls 'fan' excited to watch the team that knocked them out straight away, Warriors 'fan' constantly hyping up LeBron James...

The WF basketball thread, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I think your getting "excited" mixed up with "supporting" the team that knocked them out straight away. I'm not WANTING the Celtics to win in any way, but your telling me you aren't looking forward to seeing Thomas going up against Wall? Ok then.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> Bulls 'fan' excited to watch the team that knocked them out straight away, Warriors 'fan' constantly hyping up LeBron James...
> 
> The WF basketball thread, ladies and gentlemen.


*
Your point? We're not legally binded by a contract. We can support great basketball unrestricted to our respective favored teams of choice. I guess I'm not allowed to be excited for the Wizards either as a Warriors fan. Apparently there are RULES TO FANDOM GUYS!!! What a joke :kobelol.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> I think your getting "excited" mixed up with "supporting" the team that knocked them out straight away. I'm not WANTING the Celtics to win in any way, but your telling me you aren't looking forward to seeing Thomas going up against Wall? Ok then.


Well no, I'm not getting i mixed up. For instance, I think Celtics and Wizards will be an interesting series. Possibly a very good one to watch. But less than 24hrs after the Celtics have bounced my team out of the competiton, forgive me if I'm not :mark:ing to watch them move onto the next round, as you were.



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Your point? We're not legally binded by a contract. We can support great basketball unrestricted to our respective teams of choice. I guess I'm not allowed to be excited for the Wizards either as a Warriors fan. What a joke :kobelol.*


No, you're not binded by a contract and there's nothing wrong with showing respect. Running down your player and hyping another player and to even go as far as posting his stats and taking pleasure of it being better than the player on your team is a whole other story. But then, some people are proper fans (Deso for instance) and some just arrive when the team is doing really good and declare themself a fan, but in reality they're just a 'fan' (no prizes for who).

The bolded is a pretty ridiculous comparison, but to be expected.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> No, you're not binded by a contract and there's nothing wrong with showing respect. Running down your player and hyping another player and to even go as far as posting his stats and taking pleasure of it being better than the player on your team is a whole other story.


*Nice fact twisting. This all started because I was attacked by Magic for saying Lebron is the best player in the world, as if that isn't a commonly accepted opinion by the vast majority of basketball fans. When past evidence is available in abundance, and current evidence appears to justify my stance, you're damn right I'm going to rub it in. Speaking of which, Durant isn't even the 2nd best player anymore, it's Mr. Boring himself, Kawhi Leonard. Everyone knows I don't even like him, but I have no choice but to recognize his greatness on both sides of the court. These are called objective statements. Fan allegiance is irrelevant to statistical evidence and what I see with my own eyes.*



> But then, some people are proper fans (Deso for instance) and some just arrive when the team is doing really good and declare themself a fan, but in reality they're just a 'fan' (no prizes for who).
> 
> The bolded is a pretty ridiculous comparison, but to be expected.


*Wrong again, but it's to be expected. I was here for the Finals loss to eat crow. I was here for the shaky start of the season. I was here for the 0-4 Durantless streak, just like I was here for the 13-0 Durantless streak. I even dedicated several pages to highlighting Steph Curry's flaws, and he's by far my favorite player, but please, keep insisting that I'm only here when the Warriors win in spite of there being archived evidence to demonstrate the contrary.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Nice fact twisting. This all started because I was attacked by Magic for saying Lebron is the best player in the world, as if that isn't a commonly accepted opinion by the vast majority of basketball fans. When past evidence is available in abundance, and current evidence appears to justify my stance, you're damn right I'm going to rub it in. Speaking of which, Durant isn't even the 2nd best player anymore, it's Mr. Boring himself, Kawhi Leonard. Everyone knows I don't even like him, but I have no choice but to recognize his greatness on both sides of the court. These are called objective statements. Fan allegiance is irrelevant to statistical evidence and what I see with my own eyes.*
> 
> Nothing wrong with arguing for someone on the opposing team if that is what you believe. Taking joy when it is at the expense of your own players is the issue. If you're oblivious to how weird that is, then there is nothing more to be said.
> 
> *Wrong again, but it's to be expected. I was here for the Finals loss to eat crow. I was here for the shaky start of the season. I was here for the 0-4 Durantless streak, and I was here for the 13-0 Durantless streak. But please, keep insisting that I'm only here when the Warriors win in spite of there being archived evidence to demonstrate the contrary.*


Funny, because I didn't see you here when they got bounced out of the first round by the Clippers in 2014. You probably weren't supporting them back then though, as they weren't that great and they weren't on all those 'funny' little ESPN videos you love to link so much in here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> Funny, because I didn't see you here when they got bounced out of the first round by the Clippers in 2014. You probably weren't supporting them back then though, as they weren't that great and they weren't on all those 'funny' little ESPN videos you love to link so much in here.


*I also didn't start posting in this thread until 2015. You tried it though.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

After they won and it was easy to hop the bandwagon? How convenient :eyeroll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> After they won and it was easy to hop the bandwagon? How convenient :eyeroll


*:nah. Late into the 2014-2015 season, prior to them winning their first title:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1288482-why-does-god-hate-derrick-669.html#post46333802


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> Well no, I'm not getting i mixed up. For instance, I think Celtics and Wizards will be an interesting series. Possibly a very good one to watch. But less than 24hrs after the Celtics have bounced my team out of the competiton, forgive me if I'm not :mark:ing to watch them move onto the next round, as you were.


Well I didn't know there was a time limit in how long you have to wait before showing that you are excited for a game, and it's not like Bulls lost in a tight game 7, they got smashed in the last game. Whatever sorrow I had I gave it all after Rondo was out and we lost all momentum after game 4 and zero chance of progressing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *:nah. Late into the 2014-2015 season, prior to them winning their first title:* http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1288482-why-does-god-hate-derrick-669.html#post46333802
> 
> And that exact post that you linked just sums you up. There's nothing more to say really.





Machiavelli said:


> Well I didn't know there was a time limit in how long you have to wait before showing that you are excited for a game, and it's not like Bulls lost in a tight game 7, they got smashed in the last game. Whatever sorrow I had I gave it all after Rondo was out and we lost all momentum after game 4 and zero chance of progressing.


There's no time limit. You're allowed to do what you want to do. Just don't get upset when people see through you and judge.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> And that exact post you linked sums you up.


*Lets review. You accused me of randomly shitting on Durant for Lebron for no reason. You were proven wrong.
You accused me of bandwagoning a championship team. You were proven wrong.
You accused me of only appearing to discuss said team when they win. You were proven wrong.
Upon being proven wrong multiple times, you resorted to personal attacks because you have nothing left. (It's to be expected)

Are there any more false accusations you'd like to make before being proven wrong with archived evidence, or are you done taking potshots and hitting nothing?*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> There's no time limit. You're allowed to do what you want to do. Just don't get upset when people see through you and judge.


Well I'm obviously going to respond when your trying to point me out like I'm this fake fan, again never said I want Celtics to win. But it's fine, you can think whatever you want.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Lets review. You accused me of randomly shitting on Durant for Lebron for no reason. You were proven wrong.
> You accused me of bandwagoning a championship team. You were proven wrong.
> You accused me of only appearing to discuss said team when they win. You were proven wrong.
> Upon being proven wrong multiple times, you resorted to personal attacks because you have nothing left. (It's to be expected)
> ...


- When did I say for no reason? I said the issue is you revelling in LeBron outperforming KD.
- How was I proven wrong? You didn't post in the thread until the Warriors were good. You also didn't nail your colours straight away.
- Again, where were you when they lost in 2014? You were a member on here when they lost to the Clippers, the NBA thread is an annual thing, so where were you?
- What personal attacks?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Joel said:


> - When did I say for no reason? I said the issue is you revelling in LeBron outperforming KD.
> - How was I proven wrong? You didn't post in the thread until the Warriors were good. You also didn't nail your colours straight away.
> - Again, where were you when they lost in 2014? You were a member on here when they lost to the Clippers, the NBA thread is an annual thing, so where were you?
> - What personal attacks?


*-There's no issue. If someone's going to call me out for an opinion supported by facts and that opinion is proven by new facts, I'm going to remind them that they called me out on ridiculous pretenses. It has nothing to do with hating Durant. He's very fun to watch, he's just NOT the best player in the NBA.
-No no no, don't move the goal posts. You whined that I bandwagoned a CHAMPIONSHIP team. Don't change it to bandwagoning a good team because you were proven wrong.
-Not here because I had no desire to post here. Deso made me interested in posting here with his chatbox excitement. I didn't give a shit about anything besides the wrestling section before then.
-"This about sums you up" "It's to be expected" You know exactly what you're doing.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *-No no no, don't move the goal posts. You whined that I bandwagoned a CHAMPIONSHIP team. Don't change it to bandwagoning a good team because you were proven wrong.*





Joel said:


> But then, some people are proper fans (Deso for instance) *and some just arrive when the team is doing really good* and declare themself a fan, but in reality they're just a 'fan' (no prizes for who).


...



Legit BOSS said:


> *-"This about sums you up" "It's to be expected" You know exactly what you're doing.*




Basically it was me calling you a bandwagoner without saying it. Since then I have. So where exactly is personal attack? I know you like to make mountains out of molehills (trust me... I know), but enough with the victim card, ok?

You can reply if you like. I'm done.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*








*Super Chris Paul won't be enough to stop THE BROOM OF DOOM :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo

The Warriors own the Clippers' soul. That team will never get past the second round. It needs to be imploded and rebuilt from the ground up. Someone integral always gets injured during the playoffs, and they're not that great with everyone healthy when it counts. The Jazz will put up a better fight because of their defense.*


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

If Horford, Crowder, and Bradley play like that consistently the Celtics can atleast give Cleveland a series if they get there.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Well, looks like an end of an era for the Clippers. Probably their best one ever. I expect Paul and Griffin to move on. That 1st round series win over the Spurs where it seemed like they were passing the torch feels like it was a decade ago...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Griffin's probably gone, but I can see Paul sticking around.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Paul's not leaving after negotiating the new CBA for him to get paid. Griffin's probably gone. Melo for Blake trade? And then signing Wade to form their past their prime superfriends team in LA?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Griffin and Redick are both gone, Paul might stay if he can get some of his boys to come to LA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What a career for Paul Pierce. :mj2


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

bbr you're the opposite of objective. :mj4



Joel said:


> There's no time limit. You're allowed to do what you want to do. Just don't get upset when people see through you and judge.


I don't think that's entirely fair. Some people just want to continue enjoying the playoffs even after their team is out and if their team didn't really stand a chance or you personally believe they didn't I think it's easier to move on. There are times I get upset enough that I don't even want to continue watching the playoffs if my team goes down, but everyone reacts differently. :toomanykobes


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'd say there is a difference between continuing to enjoy the play offs, to being excited to watch the team that knocked your team out straight away. I'm still going to watch when I can for instance. I don't want to go over the same grounds again though.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

My Cavs putting in work.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

when the rockets are knocking down the 3's


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Rockets making the Spurs look old and slow. :damn


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I can't with Aldridge anymore. I ignored it throughout the season but on the offensive end this dude stays outside instead of working in the paint like a big man should. On defense he switches on pick and rolls to guards only to be made foolish instead of hedging and letting the defensive guards recover to their man. He and Lee shouldn't be out there together. I would rather Dedmon get some playing time. He won't get you much on offense but I trust him a hell of a lot more on defense. This whole series might get embarrassing.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

damn spurs getting taken to the wood shed........i love it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> I can't with Aldridge anymore. I ignored it throughout the season but on the offensive end this dude stays outside instead of working in the paint like a big man should. On defense he switches on pick and rolls to guards only to be made foolish instead of hedging and letting the defensive guards recover to their man. He and Lee shouldn't be out there together. I would rather Dedmon get some playing time. He won't get you much on offense but I trust him a hell of a lot more on defense. This whole series might get embarrassing.


Your username pretty accurately reflects Raptors chances, after that game


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cavs gonna get another good rest because they are sweeping the Raptors.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*I was worried about the Rockets' chances due to D'Antoni's record against the Spurs and overall lack of defense, but the Rockets were on fire last night! Hopefully they keep shooting the Spurs out of the gym and Lamarcus Aldridge never shows up. I want to see 150 point games in the Western Confernece Finals. Keep Mr. Boring and the touring retirement home far away!






The Raptors aren't even worth discussing. Derozan can't beat the Cavs by himself. Lowry hasn't shown up in these playoffs and they won't do shit unless he does. The Wizards have the best chance to beat the Cavs. Isiah might get his(Wall needs to step it up and show why he's the best two way guard in the business), but I doubt the rest of the Celtics will shoot as well as they did in Game 1.





*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This 4th quarter has been isnane and now we're getting overtime... I CAN'T HANDLE THIS SHIT. No one can guard Thomas after they get the switch


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

ISAIAH. FUCKING. THOMAS.

51 points. Cold blooded in the 4th and overtime. And considering everything that's happened to him, couldn't be happier for him.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fantastic game between the Celtics and Wizards, Wall and Thomas with a great duel there, but IT outplayed him in the 4th and OT. Hell of a game from him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'll be honest it's pretty difficult to root against Thomas. 

Really need more from Beal. Wall is doing his best Russ impression with the monster numbers but also the bad possessions late in the game.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

How much you were marking out last night, @Notorious? :mark: :curry2

Meanwhile, at ROARACLE ARENA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Legit BOSS

:woo :curry :woo :dray :woo :klay :woo K.D. :woo LIVINGSTON :woo IGGY :woo ZAZA :woo CLARK :woo ALL HAIL JAVALE :woo WEST :woo 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> This 4th quarter has been isnane and now we're getting overtime... I CAN'T HANDLE THIS SHIT. No one can guard Thomas after they get the switch


*
I stand corrected. The 5'9 phenemenon may be unguardable :bjpenn. I'm not going to make the carrying excuse like the Bulls' coach, because everyone since Iverson has done it. Ironically, Isiah has scored the most points in a playoff game since Iverson dropped 55 against the Hornets in 2003. Excellent game and great overall defense by Wall, but he needs to work on closing, especially against the best 4th quarter scorer in the league:




*



DesolationRow said:


> How much you were marking out last night, @Notorious? :mark: :curry2
> 
> Meanwhile, at ROARACLE ARENA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: @Legit BOSS
> 
> ...


*
Warriors indeed, Deso; all of them! :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo. 

No real standouts in this game in terms of monster performances, but solid team play:*


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Isaiah is proving so many people wrong right now and the funny thing is he's been doing this stuff all year and not getting any recognition nationally for it.

I'm not saying he should have been MVP but he definitely should be in the conversation like after Harden and Westbrook to me it's him. Last night he literally couldn't be stopped, his will to win despite everything with his sister and the dental surgery he just had yesterday is absolutely incredible. 

The last time I got a feeling like a guy was just willing his team to victory like that was probably MJ, his performance literally gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Raptors/Cavs series has been







 so far.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Damn shame about Tony. Just when he looked like he was getting things going too. I hope Mills and possibly Murray are ready. As for the whole team, good bounce back. They showed some fight and effort tonight. That needs to be doubled when they go to Houston.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Lebron continues to impress with 39 points on 10/14 shooting and shooting over 54% from 3 for the series, but the real story here is Kyrie going from having a game with ZERO assists last round,
to consecutive games with 10 and 11 assists. I never had sympathy for his poor playmaking in the past, because I knew he had it in him since he's arguablycurry3) got the best handles in the league. It was just a matter of applying himself and using the tools around him. @Impeccable Sin






As for the Rockets: they can't afford to have these inconsistent performances against the Spurs. And as well as he was playing, they also shouldn't be relieved that Tony Parker is out, since Kawhi can go off at any minute. Harden has to continue to have this MVP caliber season and lead his team to victory.




 *


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I hope they suspend Kelly Houbre for that cheap shot, what a gutless and cowardly reaction.

He got fouled semi hard on a pick set, I really don't know how these guys would've played in the good old days cause that might not have even been a foul in the 90s era. 

But his reaction was an absolute disgrace, total fucking punk move which doesn't surprise me as Washington is a dirty team all you have to look at is the stuff with Smart and Wall earlier in the year.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> I'll be honest it's pretty difficult to root against Thomas.
> 
> Really need more from Beal. Wall is doing his best Russ impression with the monster numbers but also the bad possessions late in the game.


Wall is officially a stud. It's going to be fun watching Him and Giannis go at it for the next decade.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*The Wizards have played an extremely strong 3 quarters, but this is where they usually collapse. It's time to close it out strongly to send a message to Boston. This is the kind of energy I expected them to consistently maintain in the first two games. Don't let Isiah drop 20 in this 4th quarter and give them a semblance of hope.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Kelly Olynyk is a dirty scum


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

How is Olynyk dirty? The guy set a pick and got cheapshotted for it.

Houbre and Washington are the dirty ones.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> Kelly Olynyk is a dirty scum


Not as bad as that flop machine Smart, though.

Oh, it's true. It's damn true.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> Wall is officially a stud. It's going to be fun watching Him and Giannis go at it for the next decade.


I appreciate the love but Wall's been doing this for years without the recognition. He's simply perfecting the craft now.



Taroostyles said:


> I hope they suspend Kelly Houbre for that cheap shot, what a gutless and cowardly reaction.
> 
> He got fouled semi hard on a pick set, I really don't know how these guys would've played in the good old days cause that might not have even been a foul in the 90s era.
> 
> But his reaction was an absolute disgrace, total fucking punk move which doesn't surprise me as Washington is a dirty team all you have to look at is the stuff with Smart and Wall earlier in the year.


??? He charged at him and bodied him. Didn't swing, didn't kick him in the nuts, didn't break his arm, etc. It wasn't _that _bad.



Taroostyles said:


> How is Olynyk dirty? The guy set a pick and got cheapshotted for it.
> 
> Houbre and Washington are the dirty ones.


How much Smart and Olynyk footage have you seen? Do you remember Olynyk pulling Kevin Love's shoulder out of socket or Marcus Samrt punching Matt Bonner in the nuts?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Hope the Jazz can pull out a win tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Taroostyles said:


> How is Olynyk dirty? The guy set a pick and got cheapshotted for it.
> 
> Houbre and Washington are the dirty ones.


Not just this game, he's an nonathletic scum who has to resort to extremely dirty tactics


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> I appreciate the love but Wall's been doing this for years without the recognition. He's simply perfecting the craft now.


*These Wizards have done it!!! They've closed it out strongly as we've been wanting for weeks! You can thank Stephen A. Smith for hyping up Wall and Beal around All-Star weekend. They started getting more mainstream media paying attention to and commentating on their games after that. I saw Wall getting 20 points and 15+ assists in several games, along with getting the job done on the defensive end, and was like WTF? Why is no one putting him in the same discussion as Steph, Kyrie, etc? He's the best two way guard in the game.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *These Wizards have done it!!! They've closed it out strongly as we've been wanting for weeks! You can thank Stephen A. Smith for hyping up Wall and Beal around All-Star weekend. They started getting more mainstream media paying attention to and commentating on their games after that. I saw Wall getting 20 points and 15+ assists in several games, along with getting the job done on the defensive end, and was like WTF? Why is no one putting him in the same discussion as Steph, Kyrie, etc? He's the best two way guard in the game.*


Oh god, I'm not crediting Stephen A. Smith for a damn thing. :lol Maybe this performance had something to do with Keef calling out the team for their toughness though?

If only Wall had some of that hardware to go along with the love...


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

How the hell was that not a foul on Curry? Oh yeah, NBA more rigged than WWE. I'll check back in the 3rd to see if they decided to let this be a game, or if they're gonna stick with the monster push.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Lebron continues to impress with 39 points on 10/14 shooting and shooting over 54% from 3 for the series, but the real story here is Kyrie going from having a game with ZERO assists last round,
> to consecutive games with 10 and 11 assists. I never had sympathy for his poor playmaking in the past, because I knew he had it in him since he's arguablycurry3) got the best handles in the league. It was just a matter of applying himself and using the tools around him. @Impeccable Sin
> 
> 
> ...


I know you love Steph & all, but Kyrie definitely has THE best handles in the game.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

:mark: :chefcurry :mark: :dray :mark: K.D.! :mark: :klay :mark: 

Another ensemble performance at ROARACLE ARENA! :woo :woo :woo

The first quarter was practically perfection on the part of the DUBS! :mark: The Jazz are tough and resourceful, though and they kept narrowing the lead as the game went on and on! 

:dray hitting four three-pointers in that first quarter, though... :banderas

:curry caught up with the Warriors' power forward, however! :woo :chefcurry cookin' a special! :mark: K.D. was the model of efficiency! :mark: :klay came to PLAY! :mark:

And all of the supporting players supported rather well to varying degrees! 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*The Warriors continue to be the most well polished TEAM in the league. Scoring distribution was quite excellent between the starters. I'm so glad that :curry has maintained his regular season heat. Here's to him carrying it through the finals:*







Impeccable Sin said:


> I know you love Steph & all, but Kyrie definitely has THE best handles in the game.


*I see Steph spinning people around with his handles just as much, if not more than Kyrie. The two are neck and neck in that department. It just comes down to personal preference. There's no gap between whoever you pick, which is why it's a debate that's been going on for three seasons.*



Corey said:


> Oh god, I'm not crediting Stephen A. Smith for a damn thing. :lol Maybe this performance had something to do with Keef calling out the team for their toughness though?
> 
> If only Wall had some of that hardware to go along with the love...


*I meant thank him for more people starting to notice Wall during the second half of the season. I'd see these excellent performances on my box score app, yet no one would talk about the Wizards EXCEPT him. This performance by the TEAM should be self motivated after losing a game they should've won, yet failed to close. Wall broke another NBA record btw: *


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> Hope the Jazz can pull out a win tonight.


Yeah, so much for that.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

the nba is rigged


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I see Steph spinning people around with his handles just as much, if not more than Kyrie. The two are neck and neck in that department. It just comes down to personal preference. There's no gap between whoever you pick, which is why it's a debate that's been going on for three seasons.*













Js, there's a reason why the same channel making NBA highlight videos has top 10 crossover videos for all of the other various players for this season, but Kyrie has a top 25:


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Corey said:


> I appreciate the love but Wall's been doing this for years without the recognition. He's simply perfecting the craft now.
> 
> 
> ??? He charged at him and bodied him. Didn't swing, didn't kick him in the nuts, didn't break his arm, etc. It wasn't _that
> ...


_

It was blatantly flagrant, in the old days if he pulled that shit he would have gotten his punk ass knocked out for that garbage. You don't have to swing for it to be a dirty move. Olynyk set a pick and was looking for a slip and Houbre was right there, it was an offensive foul for sure but nothing even close to dirty.

How about what Wall did to Smart earlier in the year? And the thing with Love was totally overblown, it was a natural move where they were caught up it's a happened 1000 times before but a guy just happened to get hurt. 

There is no excuse for what Houbre did other than he's a punk bitch who was sad he got knocked down. Honestly that's the whole mentality of that team, bunch of cry babies._


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> Js, there's a reason why the same channel making NBA highlight videos has top 10 crossover videos for all of the other various players for this season, but Kyrie has a top 25:


Kyrie has the better handles without question.

With that said, Steph has been a much better player in this years playoffs so far so it doesn't really matter in the end. If the Cavs want to repeat, Irving's going to have to improve his level of play.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Raptors are cursed.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



FriedTofu said:


> Raptors are cursed.


I lean more toward them lacking testicular fortitude.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

RIP RAPS :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Aldridge shows up


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> Aldridge shows up


Beat me to it. Fuck's this guy been?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> Aldridge shows up


Doesn't matter now. They should just fast forward this whole thing and get on with Dubs-Cavs, which I don't care about either because fuck those teams.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> I lean more toward them lacking testicular fortitude.


I think it has much more to do with the Cavs just being the better team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Lebron is going to pass Jordan in playoff scoring if he makes it to the finals. It's inevitable at this point. 
@Corey The Wizards have to continue to do what they did in game 3. They doubled and tripled Isiah, and rushed him on defense because he's too small to do anything about it. In games 1 and 2, he just chilled in the corner and took a breather on defense so he could reserve all of his energy on offense. They've got to remove all of his options on offense and drain his energy on defense to remain successful.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I think it has much more to do with the Cavs just being the better team.


When you let LBJ, or anybody, clown you the way he has and don't get some payback you're lacking huevos.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*League Pass spoiling results even on non spoiler mode :mj2

Toronto are proof why you need superstars in the Play Offs and not just a very good team. And also proof that neither Lowry nor Derozan are superatar players. *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> @Corey The Wizards have to continue to do what they did in game 3. They doubled and tripled Isiah, and rushed him on defense because he's too small to do anything about it. In games 1 and 2, he just chilled in the corner and took a breather on defense so he could reserve all of his energy on offense. They've got to remove all of his options on offense and drain his energy on defense to remain successful.*


I think the main thing is for them to be able to do that on the ROAD. They've been taking care of their business for 48 minute at home but it's more like 36-42 in Boston.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Durant really embracing that heel role:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861053264506257408
That poor mascot, he didn't deserve that. :mj2


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

On a night where Stephen Curry was, to put it charitably, erratic; on a night where Klay Thompson failed to show up on offense; on a night where Draymond Green found himself in foul trouble by halftime... 

The July 4th, 2016 free agent signing of Kevin Durant brought home the third win of this series for the WARRIORS... :banderas

Because without the firepower of DURANTULA, this game slips away from the Dubs. Those pick-and-rolls in the latter half, and especially in the fourth quarter, are what brought this one home for the WARRIORS! :mark: 

And there was an evilness in Durant's eyes following the dust-up with Rudy Gobert. As @Chrome notes above, Durant was embracing the Dark Side. Those usually warm eyes, those eyes which unforgettably wept with love and pride for his mother, those eyes typically packed with determination and grit and hustle... On this night, for a relatively short period of time, there was a single-minded cruelty, a vicious wickedness behind them. It was glorious. 

Yes, K.D.... :curry2 :mark: :mark: :mark:

DURANT with a demonstrably devastating 38 points... :banderas One of the great scorers in NBA history set Salt Lake City aflame on a Saturday night... :banderas

Lots of Warriors did lots of decent things here and there, but in this game, DURANT came up hugely for the Golden State Warriors right when they needed him to. The ball was not moving (only 17 assists on the night for the Dubs), and the Splash Brothers were silenced, and the bench was simply all right. The team needed DURANT to be DURANT and he was, and it was glorious...

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin Someone make a DURANT smiley already! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@DesolationRow

Dub made the 1st 3 a couple years ago, and I made the 4th one:































Who the hell keeps deleting smileys? Durant's one of the most relevant stars in the NBA, and they weren't "stolen" from the coli either, no reason he shouldn't have at least 1 ffs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*The first 3 quarters of the game were extremely worrying and brought back flashbacks of the finals. Curry wasn't playing well, Draymond got himself suspended, injuries plagued Iggy and Bogut, and Barnes didn't show up. Last night, Draymond somehow managed to get a tech FROM THE BENCH :kobe, Curry was like 3-13 through 3 quarters, and no one else showed up. Durant kicked it into high gear and lead the Warriors to that win instead of simply riding the gravy train. On paper, they play better without him, but if he continues to be that get out of jail free card when the rest of the team doesn't show up, then no one can stop the Warriors; they can only stop themselves:*







Chrome said:


> @DesolationRow
> 
> Dub made the 1st 3 a couple years ago, and I made the 4th one:
> 
> ...


*We need the old Westbrook and Durant smiley with Warriors jerseys and Curry photoshopped on Westbrook. Or, just condense the thumbnail of the Game 3 highlights video :lol.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

So very true on all fronts, both the analysis of the game and the smiley situation, @Legit BOSS. :lol

:mark: Those smileys, @chrome... Yes, I remember them. A WARRIORS-era Durant smiley must be commissioned and forged... :drose


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Durant really embracing that heel role:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861053264506257408
> That poor mascot, he didn't deserve that. :mj2







A heel KD is a fun KD.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I was being way to generous to the Raptors when I said Cleveland in 5.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Somebody be a good fellow and send a PM my way to tell me when the playoffs actually begin for real


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What a shame.
The Cavs better sweep whoever in the next round.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Love how the Washington fans are booing a guy cause one of their guys cheapshotted him, hilarious. 

Nice to see Kelly playing well and shutting those idiots up.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DA said:


> Somebody be a good fellow and send a PM my way to tell me when the playoffs actually begin for real


Spurs/Rockets and Celtics/Wiz got you covered, breh.



Taroostyles said:


> Love how the Washington fans are booing a guy cause one of their guys cheapshotted him, hilarious.
> 
> Nice to see Kelly playing well and shutting those idiots up.


Ok so you've got to be a Celtics fan, right?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fun Fact: I heard Sami Zayn's theme song in the background during the Celtics-Wizards game.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Holy FUCK this 3rd quarter! :woo

Went from tied at halftime to to up by 26 in the blink of an eye. :done


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



TD Stinger said:


> Fun Fact: I heard Sami Zayn's theme song in the background during the Celtics-Wizards game.


I remember they had a promo thing for the Pacers with the Glorious song a few weeks back.

They also throw on SCSA and Triple H themes I've found


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@DesolationRow @Legit BOSS

:kd1 :kd2 :kd3 :kd4


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Chrome :sodone


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861364166476562433 :hmmm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> @DesolationRow @Legit BOSS
> 
> :kd1 :kd2 :kd3 :kd4


*:yay Thanks Chrome! Any update on the :curry and :kd2 smiley?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *:yay Thanks Chrome! Any update on the :curry and :kd2 smiley?*


I'll work on it sometime tonight. Should have it before game 4 tomorrow.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: @Chrome :sodone
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861364166476562433 :hmmm


:jet5

Spurs got rocked again tonight. I like Houston winning this series in 6 games.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@Corey *THAT 26-0 3RD QUARTER RUN :woo
BRADLEY BEAL :woo





THESE are the kinds of games I expected from the Wizards since the series started! Now, they have to bring this same energy to Boston and bring it back home to close it out!*

*Incoming $30,000 fine for Isiah for complaining about the referees:*


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

He's right though, he was getting grabbed and fouled all night. A guy like Isaiah doesn't have 0 free throws for no reason.

Also lol at Draymond calling anybody else dirty, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. He's the last guy who should ever have anything to say about anybody else being dirty.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Taroostyles said:


> Also lol at Draymond calling anybody else dirty, talk about the pot calling the kettle black. He's the last guy who should ever have anything to say about anybody else being dirty.


But he should be able to know a dirty player when he sees one. :cudi

(Still trying to figure out if you're a Celtics fan though. I honestly don't know but kind of assuming so at this point.)


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Chrome @Cleavage @Joel @Legit BOSS @L-DOPA @seabs

Doubtless watching the Cleveland Cavaliers ripping and tearing their way through the Eastern Conference competition with two consecutive sweeps, the Golden State Warriors consummated the developed pattern by sending the Utah Jazz packing for the season with a largely dominant 121-95 win in Salt Lake City Monday evening. 

The biggest immediate story to emerge from the series clincher is of frequent-spotlight-inhabitant Draymond Green putting together an outstanding game as evidenced by his completion of a triple-double: 17 points, 10 rebounds and 11 assists for :dray! :woo :woo Yes he came back late in the fourth quarter to complete the triple-double but he had earned it, too, by golly. :curry2 Green once again proved his _bona fides_ as the Warriors' cornerstone stretch-forward, lacerating the Jazz whenever they failed to respect his shot from distance, going 3-of-5 with three-pointers. 

With this performance :dray becomes merely the third player in franchise history, behind Stephen Curry and Klay Thompson, to make 100 three-point shots in the playoffs! :woo :woo

Speaking of the Splash Brothers: :curry boasted a potent and game-high 30 points with five rebounds and seven assists! :woo :woo And :klay had a brilliant first several minutes of the game as well as an irrepressible few minutes in the middle of the fourth quarter which saw him execute a dazzling 9-0 run against Utah, amassing 21 points for the night! :woo :woo 

Kevin "K.D." Durant had a quiet, scoreless first quarter but had 10 by halftime, giving the Dubs 18 points for the night with six rebounds and five assists. 

The spark plug Ian Clark had another stellar performance from the bench with eight points in a mere six minutes and "All Hail" Javale McGee scored 12 in 11 minutes. The midrange jumper of McGee's rightly drew some attention:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861775249020407808
The Warriors had precisely the kind of hot start that they wanted to unleash upon the Jazz and that which Jazz star Gordon Hayward said before the contest began that Utah could ill-afford. The first quarter was a mini-rout, with the Dubs scoring 39 points to Utah's unimpressive 17. The Splash Brothers were lethal, going on their own little 10-3 "smackdown" to commence the game in the opening three minutes. :curry got the call a couple of times for six free-throw points and just about every player put up some scoring numbers save for Durant who was ostensibly biding his time.

A nasty rash of defensive miscues and sloppy turnovers by the Warriors in the second quarter provided the Jazz with momentum throughout the second quarter, however, enabling Utah to outscore the Warriors 35-21 in those twelve minutes. 

The third quarter was a bit of a struggle early on but for the most part the Warriors pieced together one defensive fix after another and the Jazz seemed to just flat out tire as the game wore on. The Warriors kept playing better and better, though, and that had a lot to do with the separation they created as the third quarter unfurled. Despite Hayward's fantastic individual performance, as well as terrific contributions from Shelvin Mack, for whom the Warriors seemed to have no answer, the Dubs proved too overwhelming as a unit as this quarter continued. The final couple of offensive attacks by Golden State were among my favorites of the Steve Kerr-Luke Walton-Mike Brown Era, with Curry nailing a three-pointer to set up the two-for-one at the end of the third quarter... The final offensive look, culminating with :dray finding the wide-open ANDRE IGUODALA for the three-pointer hoisted up just before the buzzer sounded, was so utterly mesmerizing and fantastic that I yelled aloud to my friends, "The best possession since 1973's _The Exorcist_!!!" :mark: :mark: :mark: Truly a complete, utter clinic from the WARRIORS! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/861778025930772480
The fourth quarter was something of an elegiac swansong for the Jazz, as what seemed wholly inevitable took place. The Warriors provided too many looks, featured an arsenal of too many devastating weapons, for Utah to keep returning adequate fire.

The Warriors were merciless, stitching together a crushing 17-4 run with which to announce the commencement of hostilities in what would be the last quarter the Jazz would see this season. The Jazz kept their composure with a few good looks and breakaways but the Warriors' defensive tenacity seemed to ratchet up and up, with one Warrior defender after another pestering Jazz shooters while cutting passing lanes down to mere tiny tunnels if they existed at all. One sequence was telling: a Jazz shooter threw up a seemingly perfect midrange jumper which somehow rattled out; down on the other end, a wide-open Iguodala was finally found by a Jazz defender under the basket, resulting in a foul. Notoriously uneasy free-throw shooter IGGY threw up a lame brick into the iron which bounced upward a good five or six more feet and fell back, right through the netting for the point. When it rains it pours. 

With about three and a half or four minutes left Hayward left the game as Jazz fans stuck around to chant his name, "GORDON HAYWARD!" and Jazz fans seemed to stick around throughout the bitter final minutes when all hope was lost, mere rustling of occasional oohs and aahs and droning groans fluttering through the still arena. 

Utah gradually seemed to succumb as though fading away into a deep, silky slumber, like a great, proud warship slowly sinking beneath the waves. 

And so the WARRIORS continued on, with the better part of a week guaranteed off from active competition against any foe, watching to see which team they must go up against in the Western Conference Finals...

:curry :dray :klay K.D.! JAVALE! CLARK! IGGY! ZAZA! 

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

That Rockets/Spurs game :banderas


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

After all the blowouts, the association needed a close game. I sure as he'll didn't though. 

The good: Patti Mills, Jonathan Simmons (on both sides of the ball) Danny Green in OT and Manu fuckin Ginobili

The bad: The team defense. The amount of open 3s the Rockets missed I'm surprised the Spurs didn't get blown out. 
Aldridge had decent moments but once again for the most part played small. How the hell you have Harden guarding you and you settle for fade away jumpers? Punish him in the paint!

The ugly: Reggie Miller commentary. He is mute material to the max.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*GOAT BLOCK BY MANU *


What a game, hope Leornard is alright


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The last minute of regulation and most of overtime was some of the worst professional basketball you'll ever see. Countless shitty possessions and bad shots.

Thank god San Antonio won though. Ginobli and Green came up big in Kawhi's absence down the stretch.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Man that was intense. GG Spurs.

Craving for a Game 7 as I hope it goes all the way.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

now I'm no nba fan (frankly I think its rigged but I digress) but I picked the Warriors and Cavs in the beginning of the year and have no reason to doubt my predication at this point

I'm also no expert but it's pretty obvious the Warriors are going to go right through San Antonio or Houston so does it really matter? I'm picking San Antonio to win the series but I'm just saying

same goes for the East goes anyone really think Boston or Washington is going to beat the Lebron's o I mean the Cavs in a 7 game series ?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862020899985387520
Just gonna leave this here :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The whining about parity or predictability is stupid. During the 90's who would predict anyone other than the Bulls making the finals? The league and sports in general have always been about dominance. Is anyone going to say Usain Bolt or Micheal Phelps was bad for athletics and swimming?

This dominant Warriors team came out of nowhere just 3 years ago. Whoever said they predicted Warriors would win the title 2 seasons ago before the season started is lying or hopeless optimistic about Curry, Klay and Draymond's improvement. Who predicted the Cavs winning just last season? Who predicted the Celtics would get top seed in the East this season?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> not I'm no nba fan (frankly I think its rigged but I digress) but I picked the Warriors and Cavs in the beginning of the year and have no reason to doubt my predication at this point
> 
> I'm also no expert but it's pretty obvious the Warriors are going to go right through San Antonio or Houston so does it really matter? I'm picking San Antonio to win the series but I'm just saying
> 
> same goes for the East goes anyone really think Boston or Washington is going to beat the Lebron's o I mean the Cavs in a 7 game series ?


Everybody predicted the Dubs vs Cavs, and that's sadly what we're gonna get.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



FriedTofu said:


> The whining about parity or predictability is stupid. During the 90's who would predict anyone other than the Bulls making the finals? The league and sports in general have always been about dominance. Is anyone going to say Usain Bolt or Micheal Phelps was bad for athletics and swimming?
> 
> This dominant Warriors team came out of nowhere just 3 years ago. Whoever said they predicted Warriors would win the title 2 seasons ago before the season started is lying or hopeless optimistic about Curry, Klay and Draymond's improvement. Who predicted the Cavs winning just last season? Who predicted the Celtics would get top seed in the East this season?


I'm just stating my opinions that is all and the Cavs winning last season was not a surprise at all I don't know what planet your living on and as far as the Celtics go they remind me a lot of the Hawks from a few seasons ago 

great regular season team about to lose in 6 hell I woudn't be shocked if it was 7 to the Lebron's I mean the Cavs


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> Everybody predicted the Dubs vs Cavs, and that's sadly what we're gonna get.


yeah once again I think the league is rigged , so lets talk story lines

Lebron and the Cavs go over the best regular season team and the legendary Boston Celtics at home

The Warriors go over the one time dynasty known as the Spurs proving they are right now team meanwhile the Spurs are in the past


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> yeah once again I think the league is rigged , so lets talk story lines
> 
> Lebron and the Cavs go over the best regular season team and the legendary Boston Celtics at home
> 
> The Warriors go over the one time dynasty known as the Spurs proving they are right now team meanwhile the Spurs are in the past


You can see the Superman booking the Dubs got in the Jazz series. No way was the NBA going to let some small market, small fanbase team steal a win from the Dubs. The NBA has always been blatant with that kind of stuff.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> yeah once again I think the league is rigged , so lets talk story lines
> 
> Lebron and the Cavs go over the best regular season team and the legendary Boston Celtics at home
> 
> The Warriors go over the one time dynasty known as the Spurs proving they are right now team meanwhile the Spurs are in the past


OR, maybe *JUST MAYBE*. It's because both teams have the best players and are just better than everyone else. 
















But nah you're probably right, the whole thing is *FUCKING RIGGED *


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Machiavelli said:


> OR, maybe *JUST MAYBE*. It's because both teams have the best players and are just better than everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not denying the Cavs and Warriors have the most talent and are better then everybody else

lets look at the I wanna say the 03 Kings when they lost to Lakers a game officiated by Tim Donaugy watch that game and highlights, numerous players have pretty much admitted the league is rigged (hell just watching some playoff games a few years ago it was obvious)

Milwaukee beats the Heat 4 0 in the regular season but come playoff time they swept (the officiating was terrible by the way)

and look at the draft lottery Lebron just happens to go to his home town team coincidence right? Derrick Rose just happens to get drafted to his home town team the Bulls who are down on there luck coincidence right? Yao Ming Houston's has a fast growing Asian population and Yao gets selected to Houston right? and that Canadian guy a few years ago to Toronto?

also it seems as if somebody writes a fucking script for this shit sometime 

Cavs and Warriors the new Lakers and Celtics perhaps ?

Just saying IMO I think the league is rigged to a large extent


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> I'm just stating my opinions that is all and the Cavs winning last season was not a surprise at all I don't know what planet your living on and as far as the Celtics go they remind me a lot of the Hawks from a few seasons ago
> 
> great regular season team about to lose in 6 hell I woudn't be shocked if it was 7 to the Lebron's I mean the Cavs


73-9 Warriors leading 3-1 in the finals and Cavs winning was not a surprise? If you are going by they were the favourites to emerge from the East to have '50-50' chance of winning a 7 game series then yeah it wasn't a surprise because Lebron.

If you want to talk about sports being rigged, look at the lower leagues or insignificant games during the regular seasons where gamblers are more interested in the results than the average sports fans and the players and teams are more easily bought due to lower salary.

Great players win more than they lose. When that happens, it is utterly predictable, not a surprise, boring, meh. And when they lose, their greatness is used to bash them for not winning when 'expected to win', labelled as chokers, not good enough.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



FriedTofu said:


> 73-9 Warriors leading 3-1 in the finals and Cavs winning was not a surprise? If you are going by they were the favourites to emerge from the East to have '50-50' chance of winning a 7 game series then yeah it wasn't a surprise because Lebron.
> 
> If you want to talk about sports being rigged, look at the lower leagues or insignificant games during the regular seasons where gamblers are more interested in the results than the average sports fans and the players and teams are more easily bought due to lower salary.
> 
> Great players win more than they lose. When that happens, it is utterly predictable, not a surprise, boring, meh. And when they lose, their greatness is used to bash them for not winning when 'expected to win', labelled as chokers, not good enough.



I wasn't surprised by the Cavs being in the finals or coming back from 3-1 at all? I don't see what the big deal is, they were easily the best team in the East, the league loves Lebron ( they see him as very marketable and cash cow aka Jordan 2) and the league loves excitement (Steph Curry's wife even said it was rigged lol)

and I'm not saying its 100 percent rigged its not all black and white if you will, and Vegas and other sport gambling places are big businesses you know just like the NBA so that narrative doesn't say a whole lot

lets face it the Cavs and Warriors are very marketable and after all its a business first and foremost


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> I wasn't surprised by the Cavs being in the finals or coming back from 3-1 at all? I don't see what the big deal is, they were easily the best team in the East, the league loves Lebron ( they see him as very marketable and cash cow aka Jordan 2) and the league loves excitement (Steph Curry's wife even said it was rigged lol)
> 
> and I'm not saying its 100 percent rigged its not all black and white if you will, and Vegas and other sport gambling places are big businesses you know just like the NBA so that narrative doesn't say a whole lot
> 
> lets face it the Cavs and Warriors are very marketable and after all its a business first and foremost


You weren't even when it was never done before? :lol Your basic argument is it didn't surprise you so it was predictable and rigged. kay

Lakers and Knicks dwarf both in marketability. I don't see them winning recently. The League hates Spurs, why do they keep winning?


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



FriedTofu said:


> You weren't even when it was never done before? :lol Your basic argument is it didn't surprise you so it was predictable and rigged. kay
> 
> Lakers and Knicks dwarf both in marketability. I don't see them winning recently. The League hates Spurs, why do they keep winning?



Are you kidding me boy your a simpleton aren't you? no I wasn't surprised what so hard to believe about that? , it was 3-1 not 3- 0 the league loves Lebron and the Cavs and its a good story for the city of Cleveland
and not a whole lot in life surprises me anymore I was not surprised at all, Why is that so hard to believe for you?

Lakers won in 2010, 2009, and were in the finals in 08 also they had 3 peat in the early 2000s? and the Knicks what about them they play in a big market so what? Mello and Lin made the league some decent change

The League does not hate the Spurs (The United Nations, the league's most diverse team) With Basketball without Border's the NBA's program, the Spurs and the NBA have made big impacts in Argentina, France, Virgin Islands, and Brazil, making the league billions of dollars in uniforms sales and bringing new fans to the league

The Spurs have made billions of dollars for the NBA and brought in a lot of new fans ( and new money) the NBA does not hate the Spurs lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862020899985387520
> Just gonna leave this here :lol


*IT'S THE BROOM OF DOOM, DESO!!! :woo @DesolationRow:woo*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

About as legit as Pride fights.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fantastic performance from the Cs tonight. If Bradley, Crowder, and Horford play like that consistently they could actually give Cleveland a series I think.

Wizards will probably take game 6 and then go back to Boston for game 7 where clearly they aren't the same team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

DC sports team have a fucking 2nd round curse. It's ridiculous


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wiz need to show up for game 6. Tonight was embarrassing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wiz Celtics reminds me of the Heat-Spurs finals 7 game series. More blow outs than close games but the series was close in games won. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*The Wizards just rolled over and died by halftime. NO ONE showed up, they let the whole Celtics team go off on them, and Avery Bradley was out there lookin like he did a Captain Ginyu body change with Isiah. The Wizards played with NO passion, stank up the joint, and it's completely inexcusable. Stephen A's rant pretty much sums up my thoughts on the game:








*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



FriedTofu said:


> You weren't even when it was never done before? :lol Your basic argument is it didn't surprise you so it was predictable and rigged. kay
> 
> *Lakers and Knicks dwarf both in marketability.* I don't see them winning recently. The League hates Spurs, why do they keep winning?


Just imagine a Knicks-Lakers finals again in the NBA, would be hugh ratings.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Kawhi's out for tonight. Think we're getting a game 7 in this one, fellas.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Kawhi's out for tonight. Think we're getting a game 7 in this one, fellas.


Sure about that?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Sure about that?


Nope! And I'm glad to see it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

42 point lead right now, and no Leonard. :done


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Well that was a complete beatdown. :lol

I just hope San Antonio can at least make the series competitive against the Warriors. Kawhi should hopefully be at least 70% by Game 1 on Sunday and the Aldridge that showed up tonight needs to show up like that in every game.Save​


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*I spent the first 4 months of the season demanding Harden's name be put on that MVP trophy. The last stretch opened my eyes to what Westbrook did with NO help whatsoever, and the playoff series between the Rockets and Thunder put the cherry on top. Harden choking in pivotal moments doesn't help his cause, either. The Rockets had a great season that exceeded expectations, Harden is definitely still an MVP front runner, and D'Antoni deserves Coach of The Year, but I must admit they got exposed towards the end there.*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



















That's what I'm talking about, LA. They're going to put a little guy on you then put him in the paint. That was one of the best road wins I've seen from the Spurs in awhile. Good series Rockets fans.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Problem with Houston is they rely so heavily on the 3 and they really have no great players besides Harden and in this league you can't win a title with just 1 great player. 

Guys like Ariza, Gordon, and Beverley are good role players but that's it.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

James Harden sucks :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Taroostyles said:


> Problem with Houston is they rely so heavily on the 3 and they really have no great players besides Harden and in this league you can't win a title with just 1 great player.
> 
> Guys like Ariza, Gordon, and Beverley are good role players but that's it.


Spurs won the game with LMA and a bunch of good role players. :shrug


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

THE NBA IS RIGGED people


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Welp... That was rather brutal. Losing to such degree against a Leonard-less match up. :lol

Better luck next time I suppose.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@AryaDark 



Legit BOSS said:


> *IT'S THE BROOM OF DOOM, DESO!!! :woo @DesolationRow:woo*


:woo :mark: :banderas :mark: :woo

:curry :curry2 :curry3 :chefcurry











What's the best gift a boy can give his mother for Mother's Day? 

Practically-courtside tickets to Sunday's Game 1 against the San Antonio Spurs! :mark: :cheer :woo :dance 

Now I just have to get my mom to stop dancing and calm down between now and Sunday! :woo :woo :woo There she is! :woo :woo :woo

:dance







:dance


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> THE NBA IS RIGGED people


No it's not. Stop wasting our time with your "NBA is rigged" nonsense.

Anyways, Spurs winning doesn't surprise me. The difference in points does, but I knew even after game 1 that the Spurs were still going to take this series. 

The Rockets just aren't meant to be a title contender. Being a team that relies heavily on three point shooting like they do with little to no regard for defense is not good basketball. You can have a good regular season record when it's all said and done but in the end it's going to mean absolutely nothing when the playoffs roll around, especially against a team like the Spurs. The Warriors and Cavaliers may rely heavily on three point shooting too, but the Warriors are a powerhouse team with four Superstar players and they are arguably the best defensive team in the NBA. The Cavaliers have LeBron James. That's all that really needs to be said. But on top of that, they have two all stars and a deep bench to back him up. The Rockets just aren't that kind of team, and even if they had better players, this type of playing style won't win them anything. 

I don't think James Harden is an MVP candidate, and to me he never will be. A guy who only plays one end of the floor should never be an MVP candidate, no matter what they do at the other end (and that includes you Steve Nash you lovable bastard). And Mike D'Antoni most certainly shouldn't be Coach of the Year. All he did was make Houston flow into a style of play that is ultimately never going to get them anywhere. I know records matter, but so does context, and in this case, context is very important.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

the rockets really shit the bed, im embarrassed to be a rockets fan right now :bunk


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

FriedTofu said:


> Spurs won the game with LMA and a bunch of good role players. :shrug


That's 1 game, I'm talking big picture when it comes to Houston.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> No it's not. Stop wasting our time with your "NBA is rigged" nonsense.
> 
> Anyways, Spurs winning doesn't surprise me. The difference in points does, but I knew even after game 1 that the Spurs were still going to take this series.
> 
> ...


Fine I won't bring it up here again , but I really don't know how much more proof you people need the evidence is overwhelming at this point IMO , you could really say any professional sports league is rigged but with the NBA it's just blantly obvious at this point


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> Fine I won't bring it up here again , but I really don't know how much more proof you people need the evidence is overwhelming at this point IMO , you could really say any professional sports league is rigged but with the NBA it's just blantly obvious at this point


What "evidence"? All you gave us was bullshit superstition regarding certain players being drafted to their favorite teams. You even tried to use Houston's growing Asian population as NBA's reasoning to make Yao Ming get drafted to Houston. How are we supposed to take logic like that seriously? 

In this day and age where social media is bigger than ever and it's become much harder to keep secrets in any industry than ever before, something like the NBA being rigged would have already been exposed by now if it was the case.

But it hasn't and there's a reason for that. *Because it's not rigged.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> No it's not. Stop wasting our time with your "NBA is rigged" nonsense.
> 
> Anyways, Spurs winning doesn't surprise me. The difference in points does, but I knew even after game 1 that the Spurs were still going to take this series.
> 
> ...


That is what makes this Warriors team scarier their defense now just as good as the offense.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

KEEP THIS FUCKING SERIES ALIVE, WALL! :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

John Muthafucking Wall. Game 7 baby


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Best PG in the East.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Expect Boston to win game 7 as Washington cannot win on the road.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Never leave us, John. Never leave.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863228549070692352


Uptown King said:


> Expect Boston to win game 7 as Washington cannot win on the road.


I can only hope you're as wrong as when you said Indiana could force 7 games against the Cavs. :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



cgs480 said:


> Best PG in the East.


Kyrie Irving begs to differ


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Never leave us, John. Never leave.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/863228549070692352
> ...


Naw I think I might be right here.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Mra22 said:


> Kyrie Irving begs to differ


Been a Cavs fan my entire life. Wall>Irving.

Wall can carry a team, make players around him better, and plays both ends of the floor. Irving is definitely the better scorer though. But I like an old school PG who's job is to make players around him better. The PG for our team is LeBron.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> What "evidence"? All you gave us was bullshit superstition regarding certain players being drafted to their favorite teams. You even tried to use Houston's growing Asian population as NBA's reasoning to make Yao Ming get drafted to Houston. How are we supposed to take logic like that seriously?
> 
> In this day and age where social media is bigger than ever and it's become much harder to keep secrets in any industry than ever before, something like the NBA being rigged would have already been exposed by now if it was the case.
> 
> But it hasn't and there's a reason for that. *Because it's not rigged.*


Numerous former players have pretty said it was rigged ( TMac, Shaq, member's of the Kings team that got screwed in that Lakers series, and others I don't remember all the names off the top of my head, Steph Curry's wife, and Tim Donaghy ( a former referee), and ESPN's Pardon the Interruption regarding the draft lottery, and I'm sure if I wanted to look and find more information it would be there, so the secrets out it already has been exposed, 

and Yao Ming going to Houston c'mon now growing Asian population more tickets sold , more Yao jerseys sold it doesn't take a rocket (see what I did there Houston Rockets) science to put that together


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*THAT 4TH QUARTER WAS SO INTENSE, AND UNLIKE JAMES HARDEN, JOHN WALL AIN'T GOIN OUT LIKE NO BITCH!!! Usually, he does exceptionally well early on and falls apart in the clutch, but it was the opposite tonight. He scored when it counted the most and lead his team to victory. I'll take 26 points on 8/25 shooting with a W over that fanastic 40 point performance and a loss any day. This is the kind of play that will transition him from an All Star to a Superstar. John Wall is indeed the 2nd best player in the East, and I'm continuing to label him best traditional PG in the league. Now, the Wizards have to do what they couldn't do this whole series, and win in Boston. WILL THEY BREAK THE SECOND ROUND CURSE @Corey ?! Find out next time on Dragonball Z!
*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

It's gonna be so deflating if they go into Boston and shit the bed again. Just at least SHOW UP. If you lose a close one, at least you came to play for once. Beat this fucking curse though, please. For the Caps, for the Skins, for the Nats, for yourselves! Get to a conference final dammit! #BeatBoston


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'd be pleasantly surprised if they made a game of it in Boston. Wall and Beal blew their load this past game just to eek out a win. I don't think they have anything left.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

As far as all this rigged talk goes, there was definitely something going on in the early 2000s there's no way Donaghy was the only guy involved all alone.

Honestly the Kings/Lakers series from 02 is easily the best example, by far the most lopsided and ridiculous officiating I can remember. Sacramento should have won the title that year no doubt.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

ESPN showed a stat saying that the home team has won all 10 meetings this year between the Wizards & Celtics. Holy fuck those aren't good odds :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> Numerous former players have pretty said it was rigged ( TMac, Shaq, member's of the Kings team that got screwed in that Lakers series, and others I don't remember all the names off the top of my head, Steph Curry's wife, and Tim Donaghy ( a former referee), and ESPN's Pardon the Interruption regarding the draft lottery, and I'm sure if I wanted to look and find more information it would be there, so the secrets out it already has been exposed


Butt hurt players claiming it's rigged (and three of those players you just named took back their statements about it later) isn't good enough evidence. Neither is a player's bitchy wife who is known for her public outbursts. And neither is a disgraced referee who was found guilty of betting on the games HE was officiating. 

And Pardon the Interruption? Seriously? This is the best you can come up with?



joesmith said:


> Tim Donaghyand Yao Ming going to Houston c'mon now growing Asian population more tickets sold , more Yao jerseys sold it doesn't take a rocket (see what I did there Houston Rockets) science to put that together


Really? Because you're making it sound like it's rocket science. Yao Ming going to Houston was nothing more than a coincidence. That's it. I know this because of something called logic.

Logic comes a long way in a situation like this. If you're going to make the claim that the NBA is rigged, you'd better have some hard solid evidence to back that up. All you've got are claims made by players who were angry and in the spur of the moment only to retract them later and an idiot who couldn't get over her husband getting tossed from a game and a disgraced referee. That's not evidence. A player can lose a championship game and go on to say that it's rigged, that's not going to make it anymore true than if a fan said it. 

I guess MLB is rigged too because of Boston's 3-0 comeback in the very same year they just happen to win the World Series? I guess the NFL is rigged because the undefeated Patriots lose the Superbowl to The Giants, whose starting quarterback was Eli Manning, whose older brother just so happened to win the Superbowl the previous year? These are just coincidences, as is LeBron ending up in Cleveland, or Derrick Rose in Chicago, or Yao Ming in Houston. The thing is, people ending up in their hometown team out of the draft lottery as the top pick is very rare. LeBron and Rose are about two out of maybe six or so people in the history of the NBA who have ended up in their hometown team as the first overall pick. To try to use those as concrete evidence is not only illogical but it's a sign of clear desperation on your part. There are people who have been able to come up with much better evidence than this and in the end, that said evidence was still easily debunked.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

If one wants to convince me the NBA draft is rigged, Derrick Rose and Anthony Davis drafts are more worthy of conspiracy theory. But Yao Ming to Houston? :lmao Wouldn't Golden State or the Bulls with higher odds that draft and big markets starving for a decent team be better choices to rig?


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Butt hurt players claiming it's rigged (and three of those players you just named took back their statements about it later) isn't good enough evidence. Neither is a player's bitchy wife who is known for her public outbursts. And neither is a disgraced referee who was found guilty of betting on the games HE was officiating.
> 
> And Pardon the Interruption? Seriously? This is the best you can come up with?
> 
> ...


I really don't think anything other then David Stern or Adam Silver himself going on live tv and admitting that the NBA is rigged would convince you, I've seen all the evidence I need, people on ESPN have been talking about the draft lottery being rigged for years (PTI for example) and I've read other "credible sporting news sources about the draft lottery" like I said I've seen all the evidence I need and if random NBA players went shooting there mouths off about it being rigged well don't you think a lot of them would mysteriously wind up dead or have other problems finical health safety etc a lot don't speak up out of fear and the fact that they making millions of dollars for putting a orange ball in a fucking hoop 

but I like I said I've seen all the evidence I need and the poster below me Houston diverse city growing Asian population insert Yao Ming and Houston is the 4th largest city in the country so it is no small market


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> I really don't think anything other then David Stern or Adam Silver himself going on live tv and admitting that the NBA is rigged would convince you, I've seen all the evidence I need, people on ESPN have been talking about the draft lottery being rigged for years (PTI for example) and I've read other "credible sporting news sources about the draft lottery" like I said I've seen all the evidence I need and *if random NBA players went shooting there mouths off about it being rigged well don't you think a lot of them would mysteriously wind up dead or have other problems finical health safety etc* a lot don't speak up out of fear and the fact that they making millions of dollars for putting a orange ball in a fucking hoop
> 
> but I like I said I've seen all the evidence I need and the poster below me Houston diverse city growing Asian population insert Yao Ming and Houston is the 4th largest city in the country so it is no small market


:trips10

Do you even read the shit you type up?


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> :trips10
> 
> Do you even read the shit you type up?


Yeah a few have came forward , but if someone went on Twitter or Facebook constantly and went shooting there mouth off yes there could be negative consequences key word could 

But like I said I don't think anything other Stern or Silver admitting it in on live tv would convince you and even then you probably wouldn't believe it dumbass


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> Yeah a few have came forward , but if someone went on Twitter or Facebook constantly and went shooting there mouth off yes there could be negative consequences key word could


No one "came forward". Again, being angry and claiming the fix is in in the heat of the moment isn't someone coming forward. It's someone making excuses for the way the game is happening. 

The only legitimate person you have is a former referee who was found guilty of betting on games. And all in all, that just further proves the league isn't rigged. 



joesmith said:


> But like I said I don't think anything other Stern or Silver admitting it in on live tv would convince you and even then you probably wouldn't believe it dumbass


:kobelol 

So now you're going to resort to name calling because you've got no other argument here? 

Look, if Stern or Silver came forward and admitted the league was fixed, I would believe it. And, if someone came forward with clear cut evidence that the league was fixed, I would believe that too. So far, you haven't done that. You've given me pure crap. Nothing more. I have no reason to believe the league is fixed based on what you told me because absolutely nothing you've told me gives me any logical reason to believe it is in any way fixed. Literally nothing. You're acting like you've got hard solid evidence and it's downright laughable. 

Please, read this article and stop trying to convince people here that a sport and league they love is rigged. It's disrespectful to them and it's a waste of our time to have to read such nonsense. And FYI, you're not an idiot regardless of what the article says. And I don't believe you are in anyway acting idiotic. Hell for all I know you could be a much smarter person than I am, and I'm not ruling that out. I do however think you aren't thinking logically in this case, and I think that became apparent the moment you tried to use Steph Curry's pissed off emotional wife as proof that the league was fixed. 

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/new...y-nba-finals-game-6/l0n7krllelh81bwooo1gczgqa


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Certain smug posters should read the article(s) Bill Simmons wrote years ago about how the NBA manipulates playoff games/series by assigning certain ref crews.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Yeah, I don't know why people thought shit would be sweet against the Spurs. They've traditionally given the Warriors the most problems with their superb team defense, and that's without even referencing the potential two time Defensive Player of The Year. This series is going to be very competitive. We've seen this kind of Spurs lead get flipped on them earlier this season though.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Damn. I knew the Spurs would be competitive but I didn't expect them to be leading by 20 already. Thing is though there's still a good chance GS erases this lead by the end of the game.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Need a Spurs-Cavs final to see Skip's reactions :skip


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*GET DRAYMOND BACK IN THE GOD DAMN GAME :fuckthis! This is the second sequence I've seen with 3 or more offensive rebounds by the Spurs. That is completely inexcusable.


ANOTHER 3 BY CURRY, YES!!! :woo :chefcurry :woo*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

There's obviously a long way to go here but shit I'm loving this showing from the Spurs. Dominating on the glass and the Kawhi/Leonard combo is killing it. Holding Golden State to 42 in the first half is pretty damn impressive.

Sorry @Legit BOSS but I'm rooting against your team. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> There's obviously a long way to go here but shit I'm loving this showing from the Spurs. Dominating on the glass and the Kawhi/Leonard combo is killing it. Holding Golden State to 42 in the first half is pretty damn impressive.
> 
> Sorry @Legit BOSS but I'm rooting against your team. :lol


**Insert Angry Facebook Reaction*  :rude

I'm still pulling for Wall and Beal to lead the Wizards to the conference finals. I really don't want to watch Isiah get squashed by LeBron. The Wizards will definitely be a more competitive matchup, at least at home :lol.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

i cant believe im rooting for the spurs :fuck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*I'm getting really sick of these bullshit foul calls for Leonard:









He's purposefully leaning into people on Harden's level of ridiculousness.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Leonard's gone. The Warriors MUST do what the Rockets failed to do, take full advantage of his absence, and cut into this lead. Steph Curry is the only one who showed up. 28 points already!!! :woo :curry :woo*


----------



## Omega Creed (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

got damn 16-0 run


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Shoutouts to Aldridge for multiple consecutive turnovers and that unnecessary foul :lmao. The light skinned GAWD is about to lead this team to victory :curry2*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

If I'm a Warriors fan, I'm very concerned right now. Spurs were the clear cut better team until Leonard got injured. If Leonard's back in game 2 and is able to remain healthy, Warriors might have their work cut out for them.

Or this was just a fluke game and Warriors will crush the Spurs even with Leonard. Who knows with this team :draper2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Would have done that without Durant though because superstars don't win Play Off series guys. Phenomenal stuff. They'll be fine for the rest of the series. Spurs were great before Leonard went down but Warriors were killing themselves as much as anything else in the first half with turnovers, terrible shots and missing easy ones. That wasn't just losing a game 1 for the Spurs either. That's twice that's happened to them this season now and that shit stays in your heads and eats away. Curry geezer is kinda good too. *


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*THE WARRIORS HAVE DONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES :fuckyeah :garrett2 :yay :woo :curry :woo :curry2 :woo :curry3 :woo :dray :woo :kd3 :woo FUCK KLAY RIGHT NOW!!! AWFUL SHOOTING AND SEVERAL UNNECESSARY TURNOVERS AND FOULS!

BUT THE SUPER SAIYAN LIGHT SKINNED GAWD HAS SAVED THIS TEAM WITH THE HELP OF DURANT AND DRAYMOND THE X FACTOR!!!!







:chefcurry /\ :kd3 /\ :dray






THE UNANIMOUS MVP'S awesome 40 point game was the story of the night, along with Kawhi's injury allowing the Spurs to blow a huge 26 point lead, but Durant's 34 and Draymond's aggressiveness put this team back into the game! Anytime Draymond wasn't on the court, the Warriors got embarrassingly outrebounded and bullied in the paint. This man needs to calm his ass down because we need him throughout the whole series. He's already got 1 tech. Like I said during the Rockets series, the Warriors cannot get comfortable because Kawhi is injured. The Spurs are still too good to be taken lightly, but they should definitely be proud of themselves for this epic comeback.

@DesolationRow Please be sure to detail the atmosphere of the Oracle arena during the 16-0 rally and 4th quarter comeback :curry.*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I wouldn't even celebrate that performance. 

Zaza's dirty asf for that shit he pulled on Leonard.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jules said:


> I wouldn't even celebrate that performance.
> 
> Zaza's dirty asf for that shit he pulled on Leonard.


I agree that this isn't something the Warriors fans shouldn't be celebrating right now, but not for that reason though.

I'd say wait and see how the Warriors do against the Spurs in game 2 before we get too comfortable with how this will go. For all we know this was just an off day for the Warriors.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Warriors lucked out
Trusty, dirty ass zaza pulled em through.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> No one "came forward". Again, being angry and claiming the fix is in in the heat of the moment isn't someone coming forward. It's someone making excuses for the way the game is happening.
> 
> The only legitimate person you have is a former referee who was found guilty of betting on games. And all in all, that just further proves the league isn't rigged.
> 
> ...



Even the announcers admit that Jordan, Lebron, and other star players get and got biased calls hence changing the outcome of games

Milwaukee sweeps the Heat in the season series in I wanna say 2011 maybe 2012 then get swept easily in the playoffs (I watched that series very biased officiating IMO) all it takes is a few phantom biased calls to change the outcome of the game 

1.all the players aren't meeting up and knowing the outcome obviously but the officials and the league give some players and teams distinct advantages hence rigging the game , I've watched enough games to see this a foul could technically be called on almost every play hence taking the ball away and a scoring chance away from one team and giving to another

2. scams and favoritism have been going on since the beginning of time and nothing has stopped them yet, what makes the NBA so different? A lot of people know that the government, the media, Hollywood, and a lot big business's are corrupt what makes the NBA so different a lot of people already have found out just like everything I've listed

3 too much to lose not enough to gain this is the stupidest argument I've ever heard, they could lose there life, there family member's live's, money, property, have health issue in the future, be blacklisted as far as I'm concerned they have everything to lose, the players get payed millions of dollars to put a ball in a hoop and every single last one of them is replaceable if they get out of line they are easily replaceable, so as far as I'm concerned they have everything to gain and nothing to lose plus most growing of the NBA's players growing up poor in the inner cities and now they are multi millionaires so why they risk all there money being taken from or worst (plus a lot of professional athletes go broke I'm just saying more could be to the story then what we are told obviously)

4 that big market nonsense is stupid, it would be way too obvious if NY or LA were in the finals every year and actually LA, Chicago, and the Celtics have all been dynasties all big markets by the way just saying

as for the Spurs I hate that argument San Antonio is not a small market or small city by any means and they were the league shining example of diversity and the United Nations and they made the league billions by expanding the game into several different countries 

5 not that smart says who? some sporting article, I've seen enough youtube videos and I've seen all the evidence I need to, I have my opinions and I don't expect a major sporting news outlets or the media to agree with me, the media tells you what they want you to know or believe plain and simple

All the 4 major sporting leagues are probably rigged to an extent the NBA is just the most obvious and the players and owners know that some players and teams have distinct advantages just like most businesses


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Just came in here to say Fuck Zaza


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Spurs always give us the best series in the playoffs. Kawhi is the real MVP.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> Even the announcers admit that Jordan, Lebron, and other star players get and got biased calls hence changing the outcome of games


And anyone who watches LeBron's games knows that he actually actually has the misfortune of being fouled quite a bit despite fouls not being called. You'll need to do better than that. 



joesmith said:


> Milwaukee sweeps the Heat in the season series in I wanna say 2011 maybe 2012 then get swept easily in the playoffs (I watched that series very biased officiating IMO) all it takes is a few phantom biased calls to change the outcome of the game


1. Phantom calls didn't decide the outcome of that series. 

2. Playoffs and regular season are two completely different animals. 

3. You literally just said that you aren't sure what year the series was in. You honestly expect me to believe that you remember how the series went? You're gonna have to do better than that. 



joesmith said:


> 1.all the players aren't meeting up and knowing the outcome obviously but the officials and the league give some players and teams distinct advantages hence rigging the game , I've watched enough games to see this a foul could technically be called on almost every play hence taking the ball away and a scoring chance away from one team and giving to another


So if the players aren't in on the fix then how can they "come forward" and claim the NBA is rigged? You just contradicted your own argument. 



joesmith said:


> 2. scams and favoritism have been going on since the beginning of time and nothing has stopped them yet, what makes the NBA so different? A lot of people know that the government, the media, Hollywood, and a lot big business's are corrupt what makes the NBA so different a lot of people already have found out just like everything I've listed


No one "found out". They claimed it was rigged out of frustration. Twisting their words and actions around isn't going to help your argument. 

Also, scams have definitely been stopped a lot in the past. The Quiz Show scandal is probably the best example of this. Times have changed. And in Professional sports, rigging and favoritism has never been allowed. Ever. 



joesmith said:


> 3 too much to lose not enough to gain this is the stupidest argument I've ever heard, they could lose there life, there family member's live's, money, property, have health issue in the future, be blacklisted as far as I'm concerned they have everything to lose, the players get payed millions of dollars to put a ball in a hoop and every single last one of them is replaceable if they get out of line they are easily replaceable, so as far as I'm concerned they have everything to gain and nothing to lose plus most growing of the NBA's players growing up poor in the inner cities and now they are multi millionaires so why they risk all there money being taken from or worst (plus a lot of professional athletes go broke I'm just saying more could be to the story then what we are told obviously)


This entire part made absolutely no sense. I'm not even going to bother explaining why this is such an absurd part of your post, I just suggest you re-read what you typed here and get back to me on that. 



joesmith said:


> 4 that big market nonsense is stupid, it would be way too obvious if NY or LA were in the finals every year and actually LA, Chicago, and the Celtics have all been dynasties all big markets by the way just saying


And yet despite NY being big market, they still have failed time and time again to be consistently good for quite some time now. 



joesmith said:


> as for the Spurs I hate that argument San Antonio is not a small market or small city by any means and they were the league shining example of diversity and the United Nations and they made the league billions by expanding the game into several different countries


San Antonio Spurs are definitely a small market team. This is indisputable. They have a small television market, thus they are a small market team. This isn't rocket science. 



joesmith said:


> 5 not that smart says who? some sporting article, I've seen enough youtube videos and I've seen all the evidence I need to, I have my opinions and I don't expect a major sporting news outlets or the media to agree with me, the media tells you what they want you to know or believe plain and simple


Just like you are telling me what you want me to believe, plain and simple. But unlike the news outlet, they bring up legitimate points. You on the other hand still have yet to do that, even with all of this nonsense you've plastered. 



joesmith said:


> All the 4 major sporting leagues are probably rigged to an extent the NBA is just the most obvious and the players and owners know that some players and teams have distinct advantages just like most businesses


Teams having the benefit of bigger markets doesn't make the league "rigged". And there's nothing "obvious" about it. The NBA isn't rigged, it's plain and simple. And if it's so obvious, tell me how then. Don't give me coincidences and pissed off players saying it's rigged. It's illogical evidence that proves absolutely nothing.


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> And anyone who watches LeBron's games knows that he actually actually has the misfortune of being fouled quite a bit despite fouls not being called. You'll need to do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



phantoms calls can decide any series, I'm saying it wouldn't be beneficial for players to come forward on a regular basis although some do say it was rigged, I never said anything about New York what of it they suck and have sucked for a while what of it? scams, fraud, and crime have always existed why is the NBA immune from it? I didn't contradict anything I'm saying some players have come forward though they usually don't perhaps because of negative consequences,

I really don't know what it would take other Stern or Silver or an hour long E60 special on the NBA being rigged to convince you? You kind of evidence do you need?

Numerous players have admitted to it, the draft lottery (Yao, Rose, Lebron, c'mon), announcers and major media outlets have hinted at it, that Kings Lakers series, a former referee even admitted to it, and just the nature of the game and business a foul can technically be called on every single play, the Warriors lets be real here how many bi racial children and people in the country choose someone to cheer for (we do it with WWE) insert Thompson and Curry jerseys sales more eyeballs on the tv, more tickets etc

You don't get it the NBA is a business first sport 2nd I have brought up numerous good points you just I don't even know what your issue is?

Like I said apart from Silver and Stern going on live TV and admitting to it I don't know what it would take ( hell even Pardon the Interruption said something about the draft lottery and announcers have even said made mention about Jordan, Kobe, Lebron getting preferential treatment) 

So here's what I'm asking what exactly would it take for you to believe the NBA is rigged? I'm actually very curious on this one 

and scams have stopped I don't know what world your living in people get scammed every day


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I think Kawhi isn't going to play another game this season. If that is the case, obviously this will be a sweep and blowouts for the Warriors but I won't be convinced they're the better team. They've had to come back from 20 plus points 2 games in a row and add the 29 point beatdown opening night. Something is off about this matchup for the Warriors to keeping being down by these sizable margins.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

@AryaDark 



Legit BOSS said:


> *THE WARRIORS HAVE DONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!! :YES :fuckyeah :garrett2 :yay :woo :curry :woo :curry2 :woo :curry3 :woo :dray :woo :kd3 :woo FUCK KLAY RIGHT NOW!!! AWFUL SHOOTING AND SEVERAL UNNECESSARY TURNOVERS AND FOULS!
> 
> BUT THE SUPER SAIYAN LIGHT SKINNED GAWD HAS SAVED THIS TEAM WITH THE HELP OF DURANT AND DRAYMOND THE X FACTOR!!!!
> 
> ...


 @seabs, I believe, had the best analysis of the game in this thread along with yours, *Legit BOSS*. My mother and I were continually exasperated with the WARRIORS throughout the first three quarters, and even in the final seconds Klay Thompson kept making one boneheaded decision after another. :lol He very well could have been the "goat" of the game in the bad sense, but his teammates would not allow it (also, though he was wretched offensively for the most part, he did compete well defensively throughout most of the game--and he had one of the top assists of the contest in locating the wide-open :dray under the basket just when they needed to find him). Another game, another instance where ZAZA outscores KLAY. :lol :done

Speaking of which, the ZAZA controversy here surprises. 

Zaza is a tremendously large man, and quite clunky, particularly as he closes out on shooters. He was also having to change direction with that step headed down the floor. He was effectively turning around as he took that second step; Zaza is just too big to be able to stop practically on a dime. Perhaps Zaza could formulate a reasonable estimate as to where Kawhi Leonard was going to approximately come down but watching it live and in-person, it sure did not seem as though Zaza had any knowledge of where Leonard was going to land, which is hardly surprising given the circumstances of the play. That general situation occurs a good dozen times a game. There's a video of Simmons doing practically the exact same thing to Stpeh Curry when he air-balled a three-pointer, stepping precisely into where #30 was landing. 

http://streamable.com/1nbvo

Do not mistake my words: Zaza _is_ a goon, but it would be truly surprising to me if this were intentional on his part. 

That illegal screen down the stretch that had Popovich screaming at the refs? Hell yes that was intentional. :lol 

The truth is... None of it could have happened with Steve Kerr. :aryha The Spurs, you see, were gipper'd. http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...eech-golden-state-warriors-locker-room-game-1

The atmosphere of the comeback is what *Legit BOSS* asked for... And here it was, the lights of the arena pulsating like gargantuan fireflies, and the air was as balmy as a Caribbean island. Having been to a fair share of games did not inoculate me against the nervousness produced by watching this game and realizing that the Warriors could very well stage a dizzyingly improbable comeback with the firepower they possessed.

I have not even looked at all of the STATS yet but I am pretty sure 74 points were from two men: :curry and :kd3 :sodone 

That 3rd quarter run by :curry2 ... :sodone :kd3 going off in the 4th...

After all of the "and ones" the Spurs got throughout the game (most of them the Warriors' own fault, committing far too many fouls, though at least one or two were questionable calls) it was a primal, visceral yell that raged from my very innards, erupting from my lungs like fiery lava! We got an "and one"! :dray :woo :woo :woo

And LIVINGSTON with that massive "and one"! :woo :woo :woo

And that perfect give-and-go with :curry driving to the hoop... :woo :woo :woo

I don't know. The game kind of made no sense but it happened. I hope Kawhi Leonard is good to go for Game 2 but with the cumulative wear and tear of the playoffs for him, I doubt it's a sure thing. 

Also hope IGGY is returning. Apparently he's getting an MRI for his knee?! :sodone

In any event...

WARRIORS :mark: :cheer :woo :dance :dance2 :dancingpenguin :curry :kd3 :dray :lol ZAZA LIVINGSTON :klay ALL HAIL JAVALE, yadda yadda... Fact is, without :curry and :kd3 and if Leonard had stayed on the floor, the Warriors would have lost but they WON! :woo :woo :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I've always liked Zaza since his ATL days, now I know why :curry2

GSW is never out until they're down 20 with 2 minutes left. Until then, I always expect a run and then a comeback.

:mcgee


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*I think it's time for more people to recognize Kawhi as the second best player in the league. The Spurs looked like The Thunder without Westbrook last night. Many have made the argument, and I'm guilty of it myself,
that Kawhi is benefitting from Pop's system, but when the facts change, opinions should change. I think the relationship is mutually beneficial because they need each other. Kawhi is an unselfish player that loves to get his team involved, but has no problem carrying them when necessary. The Spurs play great old school team basketball with Pop's system, but they still need that Superstar to take them to the next level. As boring as he is, Kawhi is still the best defensive player in the league and he's also a versatile scorer that can drop 30 on any given night. That's a scary combination. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



joesmith said:


> phantoms calls can decide any series, I'm saying it wouldn't be beneficial for players to come forward on a regular basis although some do say it was rigged


Okay, enough with the lies already. That's the fourth time you've said "some said it was rigged". No, they haven't. If you are saying they came forward and are admitting it was rigged, you are lying, because that isn't what they did. I'm not responding to that point anymore, because you are distorting reality so that it fits your own agenda. You're not going to convince anyone of anything when you do that. 



joesmith said:


> scams, fraud, and crime have always existed why is the NBA immune from it?


Because something like this that has been going on for over 60+ years now doesn't keep something like scams, fraud and crime a secret for this long. If it was rigged, we would know by now, especially in this day and age. It's impossible for things like that to be kept a secret in a profession like Pro Sports. Hell, in 1919, before the second Industrial Revolution was even a fucking thing, people were able to find out about the Black Sox Scandal less than a year later after it happened. Now tell me, if they couldn't even keep that a secret at THAT TIME for more than a year, how the hell do you explain the NBA being able to keep being rigged a secret for over sixty years?



joesmith said:


> I didn't contradict anything I'm saying some players have come forward though they usually don't perhaps because of negative consequences


You JUST said the players aren't in on the fix. Hence forth, there is no possible way they can "come forward" and admit the NBA is rigged because there's no possible way they could know of it. 

In other words, you contradicted your argument. 



joesmith said:


> I really don't know what it would take other Stern or Silver or an hour long E60 special on the NBA being rigged to convince you? You kind of evidence do you need?


LEGITIMATE EVIDENCE. Why is that so hard for you to understand? 



joesmith said:


> Numerous players have admitted to it


Alright, I'm giving you one last chance in your next post. If you tell me this outright lie again, I'm putting you on the ignore list and declaring victory. This is a debate, but telling outright lies like this automatically makes you wrong and a clear waste of my time. If you want to convince me what you're saying is true, do it without insulting my intelligence and straight up lying to me when I can easily do a google search and prove you wrong every single time. It's getting old. 



joesmith said:


> the draft lottery (Yao, Rose, Lebron, c'mon)


Again, coincidences mean absolutely nothing.



joesmith said:


> announcers and major media outlets have hinted at it, that Kings Lakers series


And Donald Trump hinted our country was in a crisis. That doesn't make it true. And FYI, no announcers in the NBA have ever "hinted" that the league was fixed in a serious matter. I don't know where you got that information from but it's completely false. 



joesmith said:


> a former referee even admitted to it


Again, a referee who intentionally called games wrong isn't great evidence. and just the nature of the game and business a foul can technically be called on every single play, the Warriors lets be real here how many bi racial children and people in the country choose someone to cheer for (we do it with WWE) insert Thompson and Curry jerseys sales more eyeballs on the tv, more tickets etc



joesmith said:


> You don't get it the NBA is a business first sport 2nd I have brought up numerous good points you just I don't even know what your issue is?


A business first sport league doesn't rig their games. That's the most moronic thing any professional sports league could possibly do. Anyone who has any business knowledge would tell you how straight up how fucking idiotic that would be on the part of the people running said business. 

And no, you have not brought up good points. Literally not a single valid one. You've given me straight up lies, coincidences, a pissed off wife going on a twitter tirade and a referee who rigged games for his own personal gain. These are about as far away from good points as you can possibly give me. In fact they're the exact opposite. These are the kinds of things you'd want to tell someone if you'd want to convince them that the NBA ISN'T rigged. That's how bad the points you have brought up are. 



joesmith said:


> So here's what I'm asking what exactly would it take for you to believe the NBA is rigged? I'm actually very curious on this one


There's nothing you can do to convince me because it's not rigged. It has never been rigged and it never will be rigged. 

But if you really, and I mean REALLY wanted to convince me, then do the following:

1: Give me players who have actually come forward and said the NBA is rigged. Now, under these conditions, the following must be happening: They must not be doing it out of pure frustration or in the moment circumstances, they have to have been an integral part of the league (so no, being married to one of the players doesn't count), and talk shows like Pardon the Interruption, who are known for talking about irrelevant bullshit on their shows just to fill time (hence why using them is silly), do not count either, because they are not affiliated with the behind the scenes action in the NBA. 

2. Show me any patterns, or instances, through out the league that showcase that the NBA might be rigged. And no, draft picks do not count. Just because a couple people got drafted to their hometown doesn't mean the league is rigged. 

3. Know what the fuck a small market team is. 

IF you can do any of the following, you'll at least impress me. 



joesmith said:


> and scams have stopped I don't know what world your living in people get scammed every day


When did I ever say scams were stopped entirely? Again, if you want to convince me so badly to go along with your logic, I strongly advise not putting words in my mouth. 

So again, I'm giving you one last chance. No more straight up lying to me, because I know you're doing it intentionally. Stop trying to distort reality so it fits your argument, stick with the things that have actually happened and give me clear and solid evidence. If you can't, then I'm done with this and you're going to the list. It's your choice, assuming you care enough.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Arguably the biggest Wizards game in nearly 40 years. #BeatBoston


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Lol at anyone who calls Olynyk a flopper, Beal is the most disgusting flopper since Divac.

2 now in this series that are among the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fuck, 2 point lead at halftime and it doesn't feel like it.  Both teams have been incredibly reckless (especially us) and Wall really needs to focus in and stop running around like a crazy man so much. Keef has been strong on the offensive side and our lead could be even bigger if he hit some more of those open 3's. 24 minutes to go!


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This is why i love the playoffs!!!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Kelly Fucking Olynyk!

Sweet justice prevails, Washington ain't talking all that shit now are they?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Congratulations Boston, that was one hell of a series, just like I'd thought. 





:bron in 5


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Historic season, Wiz. Just couldn't get it done. Not gonna bad mouth Boston. They're a damn tough team who should provide us with some close games against Cleveland. Olynyk really took over that 4th quarter but our defense was just a mess at that point. No one knew who to guard or what to do. Hats off to Beal for carrying us as long as he did. Wall wasn't shooting well tonight. Keef had so many open looks and I just wish he knocked down more of them. Oh well.

That damn DC sports 2nd round curse takes another one...


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Olynyk. :wow

Hopefully he will lit up like this against the Cavs as well.

Terrific Game 7.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Lakers kept the pick!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Boston has so much damn flexibility.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What a time to be a Celtics fan. :wow

lol at this Warriors/Spurs game btw. Warriors goin' in dry, but not a shocker given no Leonard.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Boston has about 35 guards on their roster and the # 1 pick in a draft where all the top players are guards. Plus, Ainge is a tard.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I think Boston plays it smart and takes BPA. Sell the post Lebron future to try and win now?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This seasons playoffs have been so boring...

May as well have cut straight to Cavs-GSW. 

Super teams are the end of leagues...


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

What a great 24 hours for the Celtics, just awesome stuff.

My guess is that they keep the pick and draft Fultz even though Josh Jackson is the type of player they really need more. If they are gonna keep Isiah long term maybe they move him to the 2 spot, if not he will almost certainly be traded for a big man or a wing.

Boston is now poised to dethrone LeBron who has ran the East for the last 7 years.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I keep telling my friend that the Spurs is the most boring team in the NBA. 136 - 100 kind of proves my point don't you think? I know he will tell me "You got to respect the fact that they get so far into the play-offs every year". 



Taroostyles said:


> What a great 24 hours for the Celtics, just awesome stuff.


Olynyck is awesome. He's great when it really matters. I remember him in some pivotal moments in the Bulls-series.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

His son has the "God damn it dad, can't wait to disown you after the paycheck look"


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



cablegeddon said:


> I keep telling my friend that the Spurs is the most boring team in the NBA. *136 - 100 kind of proves my point don't you think?* I know he will tell me "You got to respect the fact that they get so far into the play-offs every year".


No, they got beat on the road by the best team in the league right now and were missing their best player. Thinking they're the most boring team in the league is fine but I don't think last night's results has anything to do with it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



One Winged Angel said:


> This seasons playoffs have been so boring...
> 
> May as well have cut straight to Cavs-GSW.
> 
> Super teams are the end of leagues...


The entire season has been crap. We all knew from the opening tip it was gonna be Dubs-Cavs in the finals. The whole thing has been utterly pointless. I'm just hoping the remaining series are all sweeps so we can get this season over with.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Olynyk already holding people. :lol

LeBron just literally ran through the defense to the bucket on three straight possessions. I love it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cs getting embarrassed.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Atleast they're still playing, they have already blown their expectations away by getting here. 

The finals are already set, hell they were set last year as soon as Game 7 ended.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Blatant flop.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

ughhh these playoffs are shit


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

WOAT play offs, why aren't the NBA stepped in here?

The league is fucked if they're going to let players create Super teams.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring! Boring!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> The entire season has been crap. We all knew from the opening tip it was gonna be Dubs-Cavs in the finals. The whole thing has been utterly pointless. I'm just hoping the remaining series are all sweeps so we can get this season over with.


 The opposition don't even think they stand a chance going into these games. That's embarrassing when you're in the damn playoffs and CFs fpalm


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I'm a Cavs fan but Cavs vs Warriors in the finals for three years straight is ridiculous. Super teams have ruined the NBA. These playoffs have actually been atrocious.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Mra22 said:


> I'm a Cavs fan but Cavs vs Warriors in the finals for three years straight is ridiculous. Super teams have ruined the NBA. These playoffs have actually been atrocious.


 Lebron is never going to catch Jordan, even after winning titles with super teams.

And fuck Durant that punk ass bitch for moving to the team who knocked OKC out.

Doesn't get more pathetic than that. He deserves to go without a ring for his entire career for that gutless decision.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Ace said:


> Lebron is never going to catch Jordan, even after winning titles with super teams.
> 
> And fuck Durant that punk ass bitch for moving to the team who knocked OKC out.
> 
> Doesn't get more pathetic than that. He deserves to go without a ring for his entire career for that gutless decision.


Durant is a piece of garbage coward. Can't even compare the LeBron going to Miami with the Durant situation because Miami never knocked Bron out.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Years down the line we're all gonna talk about how we got to witness the 3 peat of Warriors/Cavs and how there were different pieces and different stories each year. This is history in the making despite the predictability of getting here.

And let's be real here guys. No one wants to see the Cavs run over the Rockets or the Clippers or the Jazz or whatever. Cavs/Warriors and Cavs/Spurs would've been the only two competitive series imo. Golden State or San Antonio would steamroll over anyone else in the East that doesn't have LeBron James on their team.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

You can talk about it all you want. In three years I imagine I'll be talking about the rise of the T-wolves.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*










Absolutely dad dicked.




Only one more week of this before we get to finals.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

at worst, Golden State is going 16-1 in these playoffs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Years down the line we're all gonna talk about how we got to witness the 3 peat of Warriors/Cavs and how there were different pieces and different stories each year. This is history in the making despite the predictability of getting here.
> 
> And let's be real here guys. No one wants to see the Cavs run over the Rockets or the Clippers or the Jazz or whatever. Cavs/Warriors and Cavs/Spurs would've been the only two competitive series imo. Golden State or San Antonio would steamroll over anyone else in the East that doesn't have LeBron James on their team.












Nothing new under the sun


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Now the Bulls are so bad, they're bad for Joel's state of mind :mj2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865266722827370498
I wanna know who the one fucker was that voted Westbrook 2nd team and the other fucker that put Kawhi 3rd team. :lol

EDIT: Wait, and that 3rd fucker that didn't vote LeBron 1st team. Who are these people!?

But Wall making 3rd team over Kyrie and Paul. roud


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Ace said:


> WOAT play offs, why aren't the NBA stepped in here?
> 
> The league is fucked if they're going to let players create Super teams.





Mra22 said:


> I'm a Cavs fan but Cavs vs Warriors in the finals for three years straight is ridiculous. Super teams have ruined the NBA. These playoffs have actually been atrocious.


league has always been top heavy. There's been like 9 different teams to win a title since like 1980. NBA screwed themselves over with Durant going to GSW bc of how the cap took that huge bump. Also GSW had Curry on an insane under market contract that will correct itself this offseason and I have to feel that one of their big 4 will be bounced soon. 

You want upsets and parity? Unless they start going single elimination (aka not gonna happen) the best teams are gonna play the best teams at the end and surprises aren't really gonna happen. I thought the Spurs may have been able to take GSW 6 had Kawhi stayed healthy, but that series is probably over now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Notorious said:


> Nothing new under the sun


Nah, the amount of blowouts and the margin of victory is definitely something new and it makes games hard to watch. This is a result of a 3 point focused era. If you're not hitting the three and the other team is or is just settling for 2's then it's pretty much game.

Hell we saw it yesterday, Celtics started the game 1-10 from three and Cavs started 1-8 or something but Cavs were also attacking inside while Celtics just got nothing all around. They continued forcing the three and eventually the lead just got to big while Love/Lebron ate them alive inside.

People used to say jump shooting teams can't win championships because you can't rely on them to be hot for 4 out of 7 games. That's obviously no longer true, but now that everyone is turning into a jump shooting team you get a lot of games with team that's hot and the other that's cold and it leads to gigantic leads that are impossible to come back from. Again it's just hard to watch.

I want some fixes by the NBA. NBA needs to be the first league that starts hindering their offenses a bit in order to get the games competitive again. They need to fix moving screens so it's a rule again and everyone just doesn't get away with it as players are just way too deadly these days and going under screens is barely even an option anymore(this reminds me of 2k when I would always set my team defensive settings to stick tight on guys and go over screens lel). The Harden shit needs to be and probably will be fixed as you can't just gift 3 free throws because someone is abusing the rulebook(this fucker actually figured out a way to jump on people and draw fouls and it's perfectly legal). I think 3 in the key should be abolished again. There's plenty of other stuff they can do too.


Honestly I think outside of even the super teams the reason we have these sort of blowouts is just a byproduct of how the league is today. Every series featured a lot of blowouts, it wasn't just cavs/warriors dicking on everyone.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/19373817/is-playing-rockets-key-beating-warriors



> But Morey was on to something deeper than efficiency, with lessons for any team that finds itself facing the Warriors. If your club scores 105 points a night while your opponent scores 115, there's not much you can do to close the talent gap. But you can increase your scoring variance, so that you put up, say, 90 to 120 points per game instead of 100 to 110. You're more likely to get blown out -- but you have a better chance of grabbing a win against a superior foe. Relying on long-distance shooting is a crucial way to go high-risk/high-reward. It's quite possible for a team to go 6-for-37 on 3-pointers in one game, then 22-for-50 in the next; in fact, the Rockets did just that in Game 5 of their series against Oklahoma City and Game 1 vs. San Antonio.
> 
> The idea that inconsistency helps underdogs was first explored by statistician Dean Oliver in his 2004 book Basketball on Paper. Over the past decade, The Mag's Giant Killers project has found that NCAA tournament Cinderellas tend to deploy high-variance strategies. They work in the NBA playoffs too. To analyze factors that might lead lower seeds to overperform, I used regression analysis to study all playoff games over the past three years between teams separated by at least four points, according to Basketball-Reference.com's Simple Rating System. I found that for every 1 percentage point an underdog increases the proportion of its shots devoted to 3s, its winning percentage increases by an average of 2.2 percentage points -- even though its overall scoring stays about the same. Again, that's because it's more likely to eke out victories while suffering bigger losses.
> 
> ...


The increase in blowouts is a reflection of the increased volatility of the 3 point game. Teams like the rockets are using the scoring variance from 3s to compensate for the lack of talent on the roster. You get a higher chance of a blowout loss, but also a slightly higher chance of beating a more talented team. Of course not every team that shoot 3s are as analytic driven as the rockets, but they are playing a similar way without really knowing it.

But in a 7 game series, talent usually wins out. Doesn't help that the best teams play a 3 point oriented game AND have dominant scorers on the team as well. Also, they are further along the 3 point game than most teams. They can deploy a 5-out 3 point threat. It is almost impossible to defend four 3 point shooters + one ball dominant player that can also shoot from range. There is absurd amount of spacing and no rim protection as the big can't afford to leave his man open at the 3 point line. Essentially the game has changed to allow the best players to go 1-on-1, only without handchecking and rim protection of the 90's. :lol


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


>


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865266722827370498
> I wanna know who the one fucker was that voted Westbrook 2nd team and the other fucker that put Kawhi 3rd team. :lol
> 
> EDIT: Wait, and that 3rd fucker that didn't vote LeBron 1st team. Who are these people!?
> ...


How about the two people who thought Boogie's Pelicans experience necessitated first team All-NBA


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Invictus said:


> Nah, the amount of blowouts and the margin of victory is definitely something new and it makes games hard to watch. This is a result of a 3 point focused era. If you're not hitting the three and the other team is or is just settling for 2's then it's pretty much game.
> 
> Hell we saw it yesterday, Celtics started the game 1-10 from three and Cavs started 1-8 or something but Cavs were also attacking inside while Celtics just got nothing all around. They continued forcing the three and eventually the lead just got to big while Love/Lebron ate them alive inside.
> 
> ...


Blowouts, yeah. Dominance at the top that are on a completely different level from everyone else? No.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Do the Celtics take another ridiculous beating tonight?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Awards finalists were announced. They'll be given out on June 26th.

MVP: Westbrook, Harden, Kawhi
DPOTY: Kawhi, Draymond, Gobert
Coach: Poppovich, D'Antoni, Spoelstra

First time LeBron hasn't made the final 3 for MVP since 2008. Wow. Also surprised to not see Brad Stevens in the COTY discussion. Pop just kinda does this every year, ya know?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo

Go :dray go for DPOY! :dray :side:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> Do the Celtics take another ridiculous beating tonight?


Why yes. Yes they do.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Technical Fouls for IT _*and*_ Brad Stevens.... Welp see you at Game 3 then.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This game is over before it even began. Can we just skip to the finals?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*It's bullshit that Derozan made 3rd team over Klay. He's the best pure shooter in the league and one of the best perimeter defenders. Fuck outta here with this mess.*


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The series was over before it began, not just this game. 

Warriors/Cavs are both gonna sweep, Spurs might get one game in San Antonio.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

THIS IS A MASSACRE! LMBO!!!! Cavs have 63 points before half.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


>


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

41 point lead at the half, LOL!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Cavs just shattered the record for the biggest playoff halftime lead in NBA history (41). It was previously 34.

Also, if they win this game they'll tie one of the old Lakers teams for most consecutive playoff wins (13). Guess they're dating it back to last year too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*










Sums up this game tbh....


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

It'd be awesome to see Shaq when he had his freakish athletic quickness in this era. Such a fun contrast to the current style and obviously very, very few play inside these days :maury :maury

edit: by the way to some measure you gotta respect a level that is THIS far above your playoff opponent. Are these Celtics the late 00s Celtics? not by any measure but still, these are all professionals out there that made the playoffs.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fans should walk out to send a message to the league.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Not even WWE would book Roman Reigns like this.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

NBA record for largest halftime deficit in the playoffs. Lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Ace said:


> Fans should walk out to send a message to the league.


Celtics should just walk off the court by the looks of it


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Looking like a sweep.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Commentators trying as hard as WCW Schiavone to put the Celtics over. Sorry the power swing in the East starts and ends with Lebron. Right now, it really is that simple. It really is. Guy is the Eastern Conference equivalent of Living Tribunal right now.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Hey look on the bright side Boston. You got the number one pick in the draft.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Looks like both Cans and Warriors might sweep their series.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Uptown King said:


> Looks like both Cans and Warriors might sweep their series.


I hope so. Get this season over with.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Uptown King said:


> Looks like both *Cans* and Warriors might sweep their series.


Idk why I laughed so hard at this. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Idk why I laughed so hard at this. :lol


Typo sorry.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Someone did an amazing edit on wiki :lmao :lmao


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Now that was a fun game to watch. The 4th quarter looked like a battle of the benches. The Cavs bench trying to keep the lead 40+, and the Celtics trying to get it under 40 lol.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Catalanotto said:


> Someone did an amazing edit on wiki :lmao :lmao


It's too bad he got the month wrong though. It's May 19th, not March 19th.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Yeah, I noticed that as well, it was driving me fucking nuts. The rest of the edits made up for it, though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Idk why I laughed so hard at this. :lol


*This is EXACTLY why I needed the Wizards to win :no:. They had the best chance to make it competitive in the ECF matchup wise.*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I have never been so bored at a Conference Finals series before until this one came along. If the Spurs don't win Game 3, then both series takes the award for making me bored.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*There should be a rule where if you're down 40+ points at HT in a Conference Finals game you forfeit the rest of the series. *


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *This is EXACTLY why I needed the Wizards to win :no:. They had the best chance to make it competitive in the ECF matchup wise.*


The way the Cavs have been clicking the last two nights, it wouldn't have mattered if it was the Wizards instead. The result would have been just as bad, maybe winning by 30 as opposed to 40. Cleveland beat the Celtics down, took their wallet, left them for dead, then came back, kicked them a couple more times, then took their shoes. This series is pretty much over, and I speak as a diehard Celtics fan. It will be a miracle for them to take one game in C-town. 

The Spurs have a chance to still make this a series, but they have to win game 3. Otherwise, I could see the Warriors sweeping them as well and we will gear up for Cavs-Warriors III. People complain about the playoffs now, but they will tune in for the Cavs-Warriors final. Although, it does look bad this year that the postseason has been rather meh at best. Except this hasn't been isolated to this year, it was that way last year also. The first 6 games of the Finals last year were all blowouts but that was forgotten with a game 7 for the ages.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

http://global.nba.com/news/kawhi-leonard-ankle-ruled-game-3/

:tenay


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> http://global.nba.com/news/kawhi-leonard-ankle-ruled-game-3/
> 
> :tenay


So now both Boston and SA are missing their best players. This is getting obnoxious. It's like god wants it to be Cavs/Warriors again and he's hell bent on it.

Now, granted, the Cavs are sweeping Boston regardless of whether or not Thomas is playing, but the Warriors seem to have caught a huge break here based on how things were going in game 1 before Leonard got injured.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> http://global.nba.com/news/kawhi-leonard-ankle-ruled-game-3/
> 
> :tenay


*Yep. Kawhi wants to play, but Pop doesn't think he's ready:*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Forgot a few other categories for award finalists.

ROTY: Saric, Embiid, Brogdon
6th Man: Gordon, Iguodala, Lou Williams
Most Improved: Gobert, Jokic, Greek freak

Embiid, Gordon, and Giannis are my picks. Could really make an argument for all 3 of those guys as most improved though.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Brogdon should be ROTY hands down. MIP is a tough one, but I imagine it goes to Giannis. Most of this crap is just marketing bs anyway.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

GS has been so lucky these playoffs. Key injuries on the opposing teams in the first two rounds. Down by 23 in the WCF, the Spurs best player goes down. And people bitch about the Cavs lack of competition lol.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> *GS has been so lucky these playoffs*. Key injuries on the opposing teams in the first two rounds. Down by 23 in the WCF, the Spurs best player goes down. And people bitch about the Cavs lack of competition lol.


Let's hope their luck runs out once they run into Cleveland, ay? Fingers crossed.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> Let's hope their luck runs out once they run into Cleveland, ay? Fingers crossed.


You know, before I said Golden State is most certainly winning it all this year, but now I'm not so sure. LeBron most certainly won't be this dominant against Golden State's defense, but when he's shooting the way he is now, it's been proven that no team is capable of stopping him. And his supporting cast this year is simply insane.

There's actually significant match up advantages for both teams. Kevin Love although his defense has improved is still going to struggle defensively, and Green is capable of causing him problems on both ends due to his length and athleticism. And even though Cleveland's defense has been great, I doubt they're going to be this rock solid against the Warriors. On the other hand however, Irving and Smith will force Curry to have to play defense, tiring him out and possibly making him less effective offensively like they did in last years finals series, and Klay has struggled these past two finals against the defensive SG duo of Smith/Shumpert. And Cleveland's rebounding will most likely cause all sorts of problems for Golden State, which has always been a weakness of theirs. I think Golden State has the better starting five, but Cleveland has the better bench. 

I think that, in the end, it's going to come down to Durant vs LeBron. Who ever outplays the other will likely determine whose team ends up winning this one. LeBron has been known to cause problems for Durant on defense, and his physical capabilities already gives him a big advantage, but Durant's been a different animal on defense this year and has the length to make life difficult for LeBron. Whether or not that will happen against this current LeBron remains to be seen. We could have ourselves another seven game series this season.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Tbh I think if LeBron beats this Warriors super-team at full strength, he definitely lays claim to being considered either the 2nd or 3rd best player EVER. I don't think there's ever been a team with this much elite level talent on it. Maybe the Celtics and Lakers teams of the 80's... but I don't know.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wouldn't mind seeing everyone but Kawhi, Jonathan Simmons, Patti Mills, and Kyle Anderson gone.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

I think Love could be a real key. He just needs to be used properly this time.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I think Love could be a real key. He just needs to be used properly this time.


I don't think it's a matter of being used properly. Draymond Green is the perfect prototype defender to guard a guy like Love. He's got long arms and he's quicker than your average power forward. Keep in mind that Love, although very skilled, is slow moving. There's a reason why he tends to struggle against the Warriors. 



Corey said:


> Tbh I think if LeBron beats this Warriors super-team at full strength, he definitely lays claim to being considered either the 2nd or 3rd best player EVER. I don't think there's ever been a team with this much elite level talent on it. Maybe the Celtics and Lakers teams of the 80's... but I don't know.


I would argue this would make LeBron the greatest of all time if he beats the Warriors. He already beat them last season when they were a 73 win team in the regular season and that was while being down 3-1 and in the process handed Cleveland their first title in god knows how long. And now they have Durant. It's really going to depend to me how LeBron is able to do against Durant.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

These might be the WOAT conference finals tbh. :hmm:

That said, may as well have both the Cavs and Warriors be both 12-0 heading into the NBA Finals.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

These playoffs for the most part have been incredibly boring.

But I can't deny how big it would be to see 2 undefeated playoff teams colliding in the Finals in Act 3 of their trilogy. And hell, with the Cav's stranglehold on the East and the Dub's stranglehold on the West, we're probably looking at a lot more than just a trilogy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> I would argue this would make LeBron the greatest of all time if he beats the Warriors. He already beat them last season when they were a 73 win team in the regular season and that was while being down 3-1 and in the process handed Cleveland their first title in god knows how long. And now they have Durant. It's really going to depend to me how LeBron is able to do against Durant.


I'd still have a hard time saying he's better than Jordan, because ya know... he's Michael Jordan.  But number 2 no doubt, jumping Kareem.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*Last night's game was much more competitive, but the old and handicapped Spurs could not match the firepower of the WARRIORS :woo :curry :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo :kd3 :woo

Steph Curry has been consistently great throughout this series, this time with an impressive 6 steals to go with his 21 points, but Durant's 3rd quarter was a real treat to watch. The three time SHAQTIN MVP, JAVAAAAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEEE







, was also impressive with his dominance in the paint. Kawhi had might as well sit out game 4 instead of risking his ankle for a futile endeavor. The Spurs should just take the L and walk away so he doesn't pointlessly prolong his healing process.





Speaking of healing, Curry's elbow is swollen @DesolationRow :sasha3 *


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Worst part about both teams sweeping is there will be 8 straight days without basketball before the Finals starts :mj2


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Did I just read that the Warriors are more talented than the Showtime Lakers? pls be srs

I might actually watch Warriors/Cavs. We could be in for another legendary something.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> I don't think it's a matter of being used properly. Draymond Green is the perfect prototype defender to guard a guy like Love. He's got long arms and he's quicker than your average power forward. Keep in mind that Love, although very skilled, is slow moving. There's a reason why he tends to struggle against the Warriors.


He's not THAT slow footed. It might not be a great matchup for him, but I'm certain that he can be used better.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> He's not THAT slow footed. It might not be a great matchup for him, but I'm certain that he can be used better.


He's pretty slow footed. It's not the worst in the NBA by any means but it does make him easy pickings for Green. Love had a couple great outings in last years finals against the Warriors and he played extremely well on the Christmas Day game this season, so who knows.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> He's not THAT slow footed. It might not be a great matchup for him, but I'm certain that he can be used better.


Just put him in the post where he can use his size advantage. Draymond gets most of his blocks off ball. He ain't blocking shit around that wide body.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> Just put him in the post where he can use his size advantage. Draymond gets most of his blocks off ball. He ain't blocking shit around that wide body.


The problem here is that Kevin is prone to getting stripped in the post position. The Warriors have a lot of length with their personal. Durant, Green, Livingston, McGee, Iggy, all of these guys have longer than average arm lengths and it's been a problem for Kevin. 

His best bet is to aggressively attack the paint regardless of who is defending him. The only thing Kevin has on Draymond is that that he owns him on the boards, so be aggressive and either get the foul call or get the offensive board, and this is assuming he even misses the shot. And, of course, if Kevin is able to get the open spot at the perimeter, take the shot when the chance presents itself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/865751702594572289 :mj4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



MrMister said:


> Did I just read that the Warriors are more talented than the Showtime Lakers? pls be srs


It's not that inconceivable to think. Lakers had Magic in his prime and Kareem who wasn't winning MVPs anymore but was still pretty damn good. Golden State has Curry & Durant, both in their prime and MVP winners the last three seasons. Klay is your James Worthy. Draymond is your Michael Cooper (except maybe better?). Byron Scott is really the only one I don't have an answer for, but I guess his production can be matched by Iguodala and Livingston combined.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> It's not that inconceivable to think. Lakers had Magic in his prime and Kareem who wasn't winning MVPs anymore but was still pretty damn good. Golden State has Curry & Durant, both in their prime and MVP winners the last three seasons. Klay is your James Worthy. Draymond is your Michael Cooper (except maybe better?). Byron Scott is really the only one I don't have an answer for, but I guess his production can be matched by Iguodala and Livingston combined.


The comp is fine. I was just joking.

I'd still undoubtedly want Showtime, but this Warriors group is very well stacked there is no question.

It's also really cool and really good for the NBA to have this Warriors/Cavs thing going on. I mean I'm almost caring about it. That says a lot.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Notorious said:


> Worst part about both teams sweeping is there will be 8 straight days without basketball before the Finals starts :mj2


No basketball is a bad thing? :mj

Although, the sooner the Finals begin, the sooner this season is over and out of our lives forever :hmm:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



DA said:


> No basketball is a bad thing? :mj
> 
> Although, the sooner the Finals begin, the sooner this season is over and out of our lives forever :hmm:


It's a bad thing if you like watching sports that matter. Of course that doesn't apply to you and your hockey love :mj


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Tristan Thompson!

You can't stop him, you can only hope to contain him!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This game is actually close in the 4th. :hmm:


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

The Celtics having a legitimate chance at winning this game confuses me greatly.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wtf, luckiest bounce I've ever seen in my life. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

AVERY BRADLEY!!!!!! This series just got extended by 2 days


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Boston clearly a better team without IT.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Celtics won. :wow

Cavs win this though if Lebron has an even slightly better game than he did, as Irving and Love both had great games.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Can't believe they pulled out a win without IT in Cleveland after getting destroyed by 44 the other night, truly shows how much heart this team has.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Can't believe the Cavs lost. LeBron pulled a magic trick and disappeared. fpalm


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Jonas Jerebko +22 in 12mins and probably only played because the Celtics were down 20 again. :damn


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Mixed feelings about this. :lol Rip the streak but I cannot find myself rooting against the underdogs.

GG Celtics.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

71 of the last 72 conference finalists have been 1 through 4 seeds I heard. Only one has been seeded 5 through 8. Obviously it will never happen, but they should cut the playoffs down to 4 teams each conference.

After the last couple of days, I think I was being too generous when I said Golden State 16-1. I'm thinking they are going to go 16-0 now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Paul Millsap's opting out. Another big name that may or may not hit the market.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*LeBron didn't show up at all last night, but I think that lackluster performance only highlights his necessity to the Cavs. He alone has won games where everyone else sucked. He has carried "the others" on the multiple occasions that Kyrie and Love didn't show up. The same can't be said in reverse. Neither of those guys can carry this team to victory like LeBron can with no real help. It only reinforces his position as best player in the league. All of these people coming for him in the media, talking about his legacy being tarnished, didn't have shit to say on his 10 game streak of averaging well over 30 besides "He's still not as good as Michael Jordan." Oh shut up. It was a rare bad game, the likes of which we haven't seen since that 8 point game against the Mavericks in the finals.*








RKing85 said:


> 71 of the last 72 conference finalists have been 1 through 4 seeds I heard. Only one has been seeded 5 through 8. Obviously it will never happen, but they should cut the playoffs down to 4 teams each conference.
> 
> After the last couple of days, I think I was being too generous when I said Golden State 16-1. I'm thinking they are going to go 16-0 now.


*I like Stephen A's idea of mixing the conferences in the playoffs so it's not a foregone conclusion that a LeBron team comes out of the east.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *"He's still not as good as Michael Jordan." Oh shut up. It was a rare bad game, the likes of which we haven't seen since that 8 point game against the Mavericks in the finals.*












:draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> :draper2


*Brb, tweeting Skip Bayless :skip*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Goodbye Spurs. Warriors had such an easy road with the injuries.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Congrats to @DesolationRow and the other Warriors fans on here, 3 straight Finals appearances. :salute


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> :draper2


The difference between Jordan's performance and what Lebron did is that Jordan kept attacking. He kept missing, but he was attacking. Lebron wasn't attacking at all, he wasn't attacking the rim and he just didn't seem interested for a large chunk. 

It's the same thing, well not entirely but sort of, that Harden got shitted on for. His effort in game 6 was just pathetic and he just stopped attacking and was doing lazy ass shit. Westbrook went down bricking, but no one ever said "man is Westbrook even trying out there?". 

Bad games happen, bad effort nights shouldn't happen. :toomanykobes


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Invictus said:


> The difference between Jordan's performance and what Lebron did is that Jordan kept attacking. He kept missing, but he was attacking. Lebron wasn't attacking at all, he wasn't attacking the rim and he just didn't seem interested for a large chunk.
> 
> It's the same thing, well not entirely but sort of, that Harden got shitted on for. His effort in game 6 was just pathetic and he just stopped attacking and was doing lazy ass shit. Westbrook went down bricking, but no one ever said "man is Westbrook even trying out there?".
> 
> Bad games happen, bad effort nights shouldn't happen. :toomanykobes


I disagree with this to an extent. You're half right.

In LeBron's case, yes he stopped attacking, but for very good reason. Irving and Love were both having good games. And there's quite a few other offensive weapons on the Cavs. If LeBron's not making anything, he has no logical reason to continue attacking at the extent Jordan did, especially when considering that one of his biggest strengths is running the offense. So in LeBron's case, it's definitely understandable and it's smart basketball on his part.

BUT, with that said, I'll also give you this. You're correct about Jordan, because unlike LeBron, he didn't have the luxury of having offensively talented teammates to the extent of Irving, Love, Smith and Korver. Hell, he even has Deron Williams playing back up. That's insane. Yes, Jordan had Pippen, as well as Kukoc, but it just doesn't do justice compared to what LeBron's teammates were able to do. So in Jordan's case, for him to keep attacking made perfect sense and was smart basketball on his part. If he's not continuing to attack, the Bulls have no real shot at winning. 

It really just comes down to circumstances. This isn't like 2010 where LeBron was the Cavaliers only consistent offensive weapon and thus it was inexcusable on his part not to continue attacking in game 5. In this case it's justifiable. Doesn't mean it wasn't a bad game, it was definitely an embarrassing performance on his part especially considering how dominant he was the past two games against them. But I don't think him not attacking should be used against him in this particular case.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

There's no question that at the very least defensively the Celtics are better without Isaiah.

The lineup of Horford, Bradley, Smart, Crowder, and Olynyk is giving Cleveland alot of trouble.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Taroostyles said:


> There's no question that at the very least defensively the Celtics are better without Isaiah.
> 
> The lineup of Horford, Bradley, Smart, Crowder, and Olynyk is giving Cleveland alot of trouble.


This is reminding me a lot of the finals from two years ago when Irving got injured. Cleveland lost a very valuable player and because of it were forced to change their style of play dramatically on both ends of the floor and it was something Golden State was completely unprepared for. Right now it looks like Cleveland is dealing with the same problem.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Wow. Wow. This is pathetic.

Hey, Mr. Best Player in the World, how about you actually prove that and stop standing in the corner dribbling the air out of the ball.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



TD Stinger said:


> Wow. Wow. This is pathetic.
> 
> Hey, Mr. Best Player in the World, how about you actually prove that and stop standing in the corner dribbling the air out of the ball.


The performance by the entire Cavaliers team apart from Kevin Love has been pathetic tbh. Barely any defense being played, little to no effort on offense, they're not taking Boston seriously. Boston will leave Cleveland with home court advantage again if this keeps up.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

LeBron with 4 fouls now and Boston building momentum, this is crazy.

If you told me after game 2 when they lost by 44 and then lost Isaiah for the rest of the playoffs that they would be a half away from tieing the series I would've laughed til I cried.

Nobody and I mean nobody saw this coming.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

4 fouls in the first half for Lebron. Wow. The Celtics have a real good chance of evening the series now.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

So LeBron is sitting with four fouls and the Cavs end up cutting the lead to 6. What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

To be fair a Cavs team without LeBron still has alot more firepower than a Celtics team without IT.

The difference is that the Celtics are becoming the elite defensive team in the league imo, Bradley really is one of the best 2 way players in the game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Taroostyles said:


> To be fair a Cavs team without LeBron still has alot more firepower than a Celtics team without IT.
> 
> The difference is that the Celtics are becoming the elite defensive team in the league imo, Bradley really is one of the best 2 way players in the game.


Honestly, it's a good sign for the Cavs that they're only down 10. They are being outplayed on both ends of the floor. It'll be interesting to see what happens in the second half.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Fuck me running. The Celtics really are better off without IT.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

So now the Cavs have the lead again. The majority of this game has made no sense.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> Fuck me running. The Celtics really are better off without IT.


Much improved on defense without him.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Kyrie totally bailing LeBron right now with this performance


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Irving heat check O_O

I know Stevens is searching for answers to Kyrie but the answer should never be Tyler Zeller.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

This is one of the best performances I've ever seen from Irving.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

*My biggest problem with Kyrie, outside of poor faciitation ability as a point guard, has always been that he's never been able to carry this team to victory like LeBron when no one else shows up. He's rectifying that right now. *


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Eeewwwww. Jaylen Brown just got worked.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Aaannndddd Matt McCoughnehooie looks like Jake the Snake Roberts now.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *My biggest problem with Kyrie, outside of poor faciitation ability as a point guard, has always been that he's never been able to carry this team to victory like LeBron when no one else shows up. He's rectifying that right now. *







In other news, LeBron has had a great fourth quarter performance so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

LeBron woke up


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Good effort by the Celtics, they've done more without Thomas than I ever could have imagined possible.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> In other news, LeBron has had a great fourth quarter performance so far.


*You just posted something from 2 years ago in a futile attempt to make a point. The Cavs are 0-8 without Lebron this season.*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Finally some Kyrie action. wens3


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *You just posted something from 2 years ago in a futile attempt to make a point. The Cavs are 0-8 without Lebron this season.*


You said "always has been" like that's been a problem his entire career. I could show you a lot more games if you'd like.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> You said "always has been" like that's been a problem his entire career. I could show you a lot more games if you'd like.


*Because it has been. I'm not here to discuss one offs or anomalies. Consistency is key. I could point to the Cavs' lifetime record without LeBron playing. I could point to the Cavs going from the best team in the league to the worst team in the league after LeBron went to Miami. I could point to Kyrie struggling to win 30 games for 3 years without LeBron. I could point to LeBron carrying the Cavs to 6 games against the Warriors in 2015 without Kyrie nor Kevin Love. None of that is even necessary to make this argument. 

We can simply look at the Cavs going 0-8 without LeBron THIS season, and we can look at every Cavs playoff game prior to last night's. LeBron doesn't need Kyrie at 100% to win. Kyrie and Kevin had very good game 3's and the team still lost because LeBron never showed up. Lets also not sit here and act like Lebron didn't drop 20 in the second half to finish with 34 points on 55% shooting. Kyrie did a great job of carrying the team through the 3rd quarter, but that doesn't mean he's ALWAYS been able to carry the Cavs to victory.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> I could point to the Cavs going from the best team in the league to the worst team in the league after LeBron went to Miami. I could point to Kyrie struggling to win 30 games for 3 years without LeBron. I could point to LeBron carrying the Cavs to 6 games against the Warriors in 2015 without Kyrie nor Kevin Love. None of that is even necessary to make this argument.


It wouldn't help your argument even if you used these.

1. LeBron wasn't the only one to leave Cleveland that year. In fact Cleveland actually lost some very important pieces that year and had to work with a new head coach. LeBron leaving was obviously the biggest reason, but lets not put that all on LeBron. And it's pretty obvious the Cavs were not the best team in the league that year regardless of what the record said. I would make an argument for the Lakers and the Celtics both being superior teams. 

2. Kyrie played on horrible teams and struggled to play effectively alongside Dion Waiters, who has proven to become a great player himself. I'm in no way defending Kyrie, but he didn't have a team built around him that fit his strengths. LeBron came to Cleveland along with veteran talent and Kevin Love, and even then things only got better once Smith, Shumpert and Mozgov came to the team.

3. In my opinion Kyrie and Love being out helped the Cavs do better against the Warriors that season. It forced the Cavs to become a defensive-minded team that took Golden State by surprise. 



Legit BOSS said:


> We can simply look at the Cavs going 0-8 without LeBron THIS season, and we can look at every Cavs playoff game prior to last night's. LeBron doesn't need Kyrie at 100% to win. Kyrie and Kevin had very good game 3's and the team still lost because LeBron never showed up. Lets also not sit here and act like Lebron didn't drop 20 in the second half to finish with 34 points on 55% shooting. Kyrie did a great job of carrying the team through the 3rd quarter, but that doesn't mean he's ALWAYS been able to carry the Cavs to victory.


I'm not saying Kyrie does it consistently. But to say he hasn't done it before is completely wrong. And if your argument was indeed his lack of consistency, then I don't see how him doing it one time is supposed to change that narrative for you.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> It wouldn't help your argument even if you used these.
> 
> 1. LeBron wasn't the only one to leave Cleveland that year. In fact Cleveland actually lost some very important pieces that year and had to work with a new head coach. LeBron leaving was obviously the biggest reason, but lets not put that all on LeBron. And it's pretty obvious the Cavs were not the best team in the league that year regardless of what the record said. I would make an argument for the Lakers and the Celtics both being superior teams.


*They were the best in the East by record, yes. It's still a great accomplishment given his surrounding parts that weren't stars by any means. The Celtics outclassing him with star power is the main reason he went to Miami to form a big 3 of his own.*




> 2. Kyrie played on horrible teams and struggled to play effectively alongside Dion Waiters, who has proven to become a great player himself. I'm in no way defending Kyrie, but he didn't have a team built around him that fit his strengths. LeBron came to Cleveland along with veteran talent and Kevin Love, and even then things only got better once Smith, Shumpert and Mozgov came to the team.


*And LeBron's teams for the first 7 years in Cleveland weren't terrible? Are you going to tell me that Boobie Gibson was a Superstar? The only other guys worth a damn were Ilgauskas and Verajao. Lebron progressively carried hot garbage from dead last to 4th, to 1st in the East. Kyrie can't do that.*



> 3. In my opinion Kyrie and Love being out helped the Cavs do better against the Warriors that season. It forced the Cavs to become a defensive-minded team that took Golden State by surprise.


*This only proves my point about LeBron's necessity in comparison to theirs.*



> I'm not saying Kyrie does it consistently. But to say he hasn't done it before is completely wrong. And if your argument was indeed his lack of consistency, then I don't see how him doing it one time is supposed to change that narrative for you.


*I'm not like most people on this site who sit here, complain about something someone does, and blatantly ignore improvements to complain about something else. If I'm going to drag Kyrie for being a bad playmaker and he steps it up, then I'm going to acknowledge that. I'd like to see more consistency from him in regards to playmaking and putting the team on his back, but these playoffs have shown noticeable improvements in both regards, and he deserves props for it. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *They were the best in the East by record, yes. It's still a great accomplishment given his surrounding parts that weren't stars by any means. The Celtics outclassing him with star power is the main reason he went to Miami to form a big 3 of his own.*


Fair enough.



Legit BOSS said:


> *And LeBron's teams for the first 7 years in Cleveland weren't terrible? Are you going to tell me that Boobie Gibson was a Superstar? The only other guys worth a damn were Ilgauskas and Verajao. Lebron progressively carried hot garbage from dead last to 4th, to 1st in the East. Kyrie can't do that.*


The teams were still pretty well put together for the most part. 

The 2007 team that went to the finals had no business being there, but even then, the front-court duo of Gooden/Ilgauskas was actually a frustrating match-up problem for a lot of opposing teams, including the Spurs in the finals. Tim Duncan was coming off of consistently dominant playoff performances in the previous two rounds but struggled to do the same against Cleveland's front court. His shooting percentage literally dropped by ten percent in that series compared to the entire regular season. Larry Hughes (even though he was a non-factor in the playoffs) and Eric Snow were also key defensive players for that team. All in all, the squad was actually very good defensively and one of the best rebounding teams in the NBA. Their offense was a shit show however.

The 2009 and 2010 teams were also well put together. A lot of firepower to complement LeBron's style of play along with some versatile defensive players. The 2009 team had trouble dealing with Dwight Howard and the multitude of match up advantages that Orlando had. The 2010 team was very well put together too, but they were no match for Boston. Having a superstar caliber player probably would have solved the problems that were on display in both of these cases, but for most part, I think the teams LeBron was surrounded with, while not great, were not bad by any means.

The best team Kyrie Irving had before LeBron and Love came into town had Alonzo Gee in the starting line up. Think about that for a moment. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *This only proves my point about LeBron's necessity in comparison to theirs.*


How so?



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not like most people on this site who sit here, complain about something someone does, and blatantly ignore improvements to complain about something else. If I'm going to drag Kyrie for being a bad playmaker and he steps it up, then I'm going to acknowledge that. I'd like to see more consistency from him in regards to playmaking and putting the team on his back, but these playoffs have shown noticeable improvements in both regards, and he deserves props for it. *


So you weren't just referring to this one game in that post, but rather the playoffs as a whole this year?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*






I'd ship PaulxSpurs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> Their offense was a shit show however.


*I recognize their defensive strengths, which is why I highlighted Ilgauskas and Verajao as key players. LeBron makes mediocre players better offensively, which is why you can give him literally anyone and he'll carry them to a positive record at the absolute worst. Their offense being shit is what reinforces my main point.*



> The 2009 and 2010 teams were also well put together. A lot of firepower to complement LeBron's style of play along with some versatile defensive players. The 2009 team had trouble dealing with Dwight Howard and the multitude of match up advantages that Orlando had. The 2010 team was very well put together too, but they were no match for Boston. Having a superstar caliber player probably would have solved the problems that were on display in both of these cases, but for most part, I think the teams LeBron was surrounded with, while not great, were not bad by any means.


*You take LeBron off those teams and they don't even make the playoffs. That's bad.*



> The best team Kyrie Irving had before LeBron and Love came into town had Alonzo Gee in the starting line up. Think about that for a moment.


*Having under 30 wins throughout an entire season is inexcusable for a "Superstar". Even the Pelicans got 34 wins in the Western conference this year.*




> How so?


*Because LeBron has traditionally improved everyone around him. Kyrie hasn't, and Love isn't even in the discussion with his rampant offensive inconsistencies.*



> So you weren't just referring to this one game in that post, but rather the playoffs as a whole this year?


*Kyrie improved his playmaking in the last series, and this is the second time within two series that he's taken the game into his own hands, with the first being the 11 straight points against the Raptors over two weeks ago.*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> I'd ship PaulxSpurs.


*I think Chris Paul is too much of a micro manager to be a good fit for the Spurs. He'd be perfect going back to New Orleans with the Twin Towers though. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I recognize their defensive strengths, which is why I highlighted Ilgauskas and Verajao as key players. LeBron makes mediocre players better offensively, which is why you can give him literally anyone and he'll carry them to a positive record at the absolute worst. Their offense being shit is what reinforces my main point.*
> 
> 
> 
> *You take LeBron off those teams and they don't even make the playoffs. That's bad.*


I think we got on the wrong page at some point here. 

I'm not denying LeBron's impact on their teams. But my point is that they were built to his strengths. The same can't be said for Irving. Irving doesn't have the all-around capabilities that LeBron has, but at the end of the day he was going out there doing the things he was meant to do, which was be the number one scoring option for Cleveland. If the Cavs give him a poor supporting cast to work with, that's not on him. And adjusting in the kind of fashion he had to do is difficult for any player. 

Bottom line: In my opinion, the teams Kyrie had to work with were downright awful on both ends. In LeBron's case, his supporting cast was always consistently great defensively with some big match-up advantages and at one point was arguably the best rebounding team in the NBA. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *Having under 30 wins throughout an entire season is inexcusable for a "Superstar". Even the Pelicans got 34 wins in the Western conference this year.*


Is Irving necessarily a "superstar" at that point? I wouldn't classify him as one, at least not before LeBron came. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *Because LeBron has traditionally improved everyone around him. Kyrie hasn't, and Love isn't even in the discussion with his rampant offensive inconsistencies.*


But the team defense of the Cavaliers is what helped them most in that series. In my opinion that has and always will be the biggest issue for both Love and Irving as long as that continues to be a weakness of theirs. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *Kyrie improved his playmaking in the last series, and this is the second time within two series that he's taken the game into his own hands, with the first being the 11 straight points against the Raptors over two weeks ago.*


Okay, my mistake.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

How bout Kyle Lowry to the Spurs?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



AlternateDemise said:


> I think we got on the wrong page at some point here.
> 
> I'm not denying LeBron's impact on their teams. But my point is that they were built to his strengths. The same can't be said for Irving. Irving doesn't have the all-around capabilities that LeBron has, but at the end of the day he was going out there doing the things he was meant to do, which was be the number one scoring option for Cleveland. If the Cavs give him a poor supporting cast to work with, that's not on him. And adjusting in the kind of fashion he had to do is difficult for any player.
> 
> Bottom line: In my opinion, the teams Kyrie had to work with were downright awful on both ends. In LeBron's case, his supporting cast was always consistently great defensively with some big match-up advantages and at one point was arguably the best rebounding team in the NBA.


*
We disagree on minor things to the point where it's not worth arguing, but I'm just going to say this: Kevin Love's been excellent in rebounding lately, looking like his old Minnesota self, but he and Tristan crashing the boards heavily still would not be enough for Kyrie to carry the Cavs.
*



> Is Irving necessarily a "superstar" at that point? I wouldn't classify him as one, at least not before LeBron came.


*It's debatable honestly, which is why I put it in quotes. He was Rookie of The Year and a perennial All-Star with fantastic scoring ability, but a huge part of being a Superstar is carrying mediocre players to adequacy.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Corey said:


> How bout Kyle Lowry to the Spurs?


Depends on whether he wants to be a star in Toronto or a cog and champion in SA. I do think he'd be a good fit and help the Spurs hoist another banner.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*






*Magic says he has no problem with Lavar Ball being outspoken and praising Lonzo to the extent he does. That's a good sign for Lonzo AND the Lakers' chances of being relevant again, whether in the media or as a playoff team.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Lavar has nothing to do with our chances of making the playoffs again. We need our young players to actually plan out if we want to finally stop this rebuild.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Speaking of Lavar, check out his newest shirt....










I love this guy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Chrome said:


> Speaking of Lavar, check out his newest shirt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*The pink B's though :dead2*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Legit BOSS said:


> *The pink B's though :dead2*


Lavar sticking up for breast cancer, what a guy.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

So, when do the finals start?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*

Glad that shit's over with, now we finally get Warriors-Cavaliers III. Should be a fun series. Congrats to the Cavs fans on here and to Lebron for surpassing :mj on the all-time playoff scoring list.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: PLAY OFFS PEOPLE PLAY OFFS. BTW IT'S THE PLAY OFFS. (play offs!)*



Jay Valero said:


> So, when do the finals start?


June 1st. HYPED


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/867941163885449216


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Waited an entire season for this.... *IT"S TIME*


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Well, can't say any of us are surprised this is the finals. Honestly though, I'm glad. (as a Pelicans fan, I'm simply pulling for the best post-season Basketball I can get b/c I know it won't be w/them...</3) Should be killer. Go all 7 games plz, want to see who takes the rubber series in going the distance. :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

I should be worried about the health of the Cavs players. GS has faced nothing but injured teams so far this postseason. Can the Cavs stay healthy long enough to win?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

The King's 7th successive finals. He really is GOAT!!!


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Cavs in 6. Can't wait to see the bandwagon fans up here in nor cal crying acting like they give a shit.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

TBF both teams are made up of bandwagoners. Pretty much every NBA finals is a war of two petty bandwagoners.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



The_Jiz said:


> TBF both teams are made up of bandwagoners.


I seriously doubt it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Golden State in 5.

All you people picking Cleveland, when did they learn to play defense????


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



RKing85 said:


> Golden State in 5.
> 
> All you people picking Cleveland, when did they learn to play defense????


They've been significantly better in terms of playing defense in the playoffs. It probably won't be enough to handle Golden State's offense, but never the less it's still worth noting.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Whoever Stephen A Smith picks, I think the other team will win.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



FriedTofu said:


> Whoever Stephen A Smith picks, I think the other team will win.


Smith (_And_ Kellerman) went with GS:






I suppose LeBron & Co got this then. :bron


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Smith (_And_ Kellerman) went with GS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it. I'm rooting for the Warriors. Torn between wanting to see them win or the curse continue. :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Still kind of amazes me that people can predict Golden State in 5 when we saw what happened last year. Literally anything is possible but I'm just gonna say Cleveland in 7 because that's what I _want_ to see happen. There's no health issues anywhere and no impending suspensions so we're gonna truly get both teams at full strength here. No more excuses.

Also, fuck Kevin Durant. (Y)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

*Maybe because they were up 3-1 last year and could have easily won in 5 last year. This year they're stronger not only with Durant but Green who was a huge loss. I'd go Warriors in 5 too. Beating them at Oracle will be tough and then it's only 1 of 2 in Cleveland and it's over. *


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Cavs in 5

Lock it in


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

If Klay actually shows up for a couple games this series then Golden State in 6.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Warriors in 6.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

GSW in 5, assuming no injuries or fuckery. Hoping for a 7 game series though


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Too many of you betting against LeBron James. :no:


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Heart says Cavs in 7, head says Dubs in 6. I think it'll be a good series, though, and it's one of the few times where Lebron doesn't have the pressure on him and is an underdog, which I think really helps him/the Cavs. The longer the series goes, the more the pressure gets put on Durant and the rest of the crew. Plus the no Kerr factor could be bigger than we think since both teams appear to be relatively healthy.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Corey said:


> Too many of you betting against LeBron James. :no:


Betting against Lebron in the finals would have netted you more wins than losses.

Warriors have the best 3 point shooter out of both teams.
Warriors have the best scorer out of both teams.
Warriors have the best defender out of both teams

You could go on and on in this list. Cavs have Lebron and as good as Lebron is you can't really expect him to make up for everything. This isn't the same as that 73 win team last year. That team had more role players, this one doesn't, this Warriors team is top heavy up the ass and being top heavy in the playoffs has never been a bad thing if you have the superstars to make up for it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

I want to witness history.

16-0 Warriors or bust.

:troll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

@Invictus* Good news for you:*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

C'mon Warriors, Northern California needs a 'W'. :fingerscrossed


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Perfect Poster said:


> Heart says Cavs in 7, head says Dubs in 6. I think it'll be a good series, though, and it's one of the few times where Lebron doesn't have the pressure on him and is an underdog, which I think really helps him/the Cavs. The longer the series goes, the more the pressure gets put on Durant and the rest of the crew. Plus the no Kerr factor could be bigger than we think since both teams appear to be relatively healthy.


I keep forgetting that Mike Brown is the current coach in Kerr's absence. That might actually work in Cleveland's favor depending on how long it goes on for.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

:lmao at that "Before" and "After" bit, @AryaDark :sodone

In fewer than 18 hours my mom and I shall be at ROARACLE ARENA... chanting

"WARRIORS... WARRIORS... WARRIORS..."



As for my pick... I'm going to go with...


Warriors in 7... :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

*This is so adorable:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870140777866731520


DesolationRow said:


> :lmao at that "Before" and "After" bit, @AryaDark :sodone
> 
> In fewer than 18 hours my mom and I shall be at ROARACLE ARENA... chanting
> 
> ...


*Warriors in 5, Deso :curry2*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Finally here, ESPN "experts" all picking Warriors in 5 :mj4


also :mj4 @ KD taking less than the full max


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

KD is making up the money from Nike paying him to depress UA and Steph's brand power.

Last year Steph was on the verge of becoming the next Jordan in branding power. Now his ceiling is along the likes of Kobe and Lebron. Disaster averted as long as KD share the limelight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

@SAEBA *Look at Joy's dress :dead2*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Legit BOSS said:


> @SAEBA *Look at Joy's dress :dead2*


:flair3


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

I got Dubs in 6, but am rooting for an asteroid.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Legit BOSS said:


> @SAEBA *Look at Joy's dress :dead2*


Shannon's whole opening part of this is so great.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

I think the Warriors will win this series but I will root for the Cavs. Hope its a fun series again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

It's time for the Warriors to exorcise the demons of last year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

*IT'S 





ABOUT




TO




GO




DOWN*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Almost time. Just hope Cavs can win one of these first 2 games. And if they can win tonight, that would be a great hit to the Warriors' psyche for the Cavs.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

After a nervy start, both teams on pace to score 120+. Is this the NBA finals or the all-stars game? :lmao


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Honest to god think I forgot how good Curry & Durant were. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

*Game 1 pretty much went as expected. It was the Curry and Durant Show, featuring :klay and :dray on defense :woo :curry /\ :kd3 :woo . He really needs to find his shot, because we might need him in close games. 3-16 ain't gon cut it in the finals.*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

My Cavs


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

This team is just ridiculous. 13-0.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Kevin Love quietly putting up 20+ rebounds. Probably because Tristan Thompson no-showed in game 1 and Love is gobbling up all the defensive rebounds. Thompson needs to be a factor for the Cavs to stand a chance in game 2.

Warriors had almost 110 field goal attempts in this game. Can't happen again.:lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Fo Fo No Lo

5 games was being too kind.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Spurs got beatdown at home in game 1 in the Rocket-Spurs series and came back. Let's wait till we see Cav's adjustments in game 2 before we overreact.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

All's still good in the land (for now)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870482640775892992


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

they can just etch the trophy now. 2017 - Golden State


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Mra22 said:


> My Cavs


Yeah it was UGLY. 

So many second chance shots for GSW and so many turnovers for the Cavs. fact they were only down 8 at the half was a win for them IMHO. Then they give up the first 13 points of the 3rd qtr. That was pretty much the game.

As a Cavs fan I hope they can somehow rebound and steal Game 2. They need other guys to contribute though. Thompson especially.

LeBron came out and had a good 1st Q but them tried too much getting his teammates involved. He needed to go off for 40+.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

*We all know the beast wont slay that easily. The champs will not go down without a fight. 

It is clear that the Warriors simply are the better team and the better team usually wins a long series....but not always. We'll see how it goes.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Corey said:


> All's still good in the land (for now)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870482640775892992


He's never faced a monster of this kind in any of those.

Fingers crossed for the sweep.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Cleavage @Donnie @Joel @Legit BOSS

Leaving the analysis and STATS to this article, which covers "seven crazy stats from Game 1" exceedingly well: http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nba...me-1-victory/ar-BBBNH27?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=ientp

As *Legit BOSS* said, this was effectively the :curry and :kd3 Show, with supporting defensive assistance by the likes of :dray and :klay! :woo :woo

A few thoughts and observations from being at the game:

*Warriors fans, Warriors ushers, Warriors ticket-scanners, Warriors cheerleaders, Oracle Arena security guards, Oracle Arena janitors, Warriors Bay Area media personnel, Warriors radio broadcasters, Warriors YouTube video-making obsessives, the Warriors coaching staff and the Warriors themselves... Everyone was palpably hungry to see the Warriors unleash hell on the Cleveland Cavaliers.* Watching that back-and-forth *Legit BOSS* posted which I only just now, the first couple of minutes of Shannon Sharpe attempting to inhabit the point-of-view of the Golden State Warriors was on point. For the likes of Curry, Green, Klay Thompson, et. al., last year's Finals was a sacrilegious embarrassment, a nightmarish, _Twilight Zone_-ending-worthy turning of the table following the 73 regular season wins amassed. Lots of Warriors fans take it for granted that if Curry were 100% the Dubs, even with a suspended Green in Game 5, would have won the Finals. That's just how it is. As far as I'm concerned there are no excuses, ultimately. Kyrie Irving and Kevin Love were out two years ago? Too bad. Curry was hobbled and Green was missing due to the suspension for Game 5? Tough. Nobody will remember any of that years from now if they even recall it today. 

The point is, though, for this Warriors organization, what Sharpe was saying there before he went off the deep end is illustriously accurate and indelible upon the countenances of Warriors players. This team does not just want to defeat the Cleveland Cavaliers, they want to do what Durant did time and time again in Game 1, metaphorically ram it down their throats. What's funny is that the Warriors are always going to have detractors and people who nitpick this or that: guaranteed, if they were to sweep Cleveland in the Finals, a number of people would point to the myriad injuries endured by teams the Warriors confronted throughout this year's playoff run, most crucially the Kawhi Leonard injury that left the San Antonio Spurs fairly easy prey to the Warriors for the remainder of the Western Conference Finals. 

I would no more want to erase the Warriors' bitterness than I would want to drain their competitiveness. Particularly as one may enhance the other at times such as these. I'm still ebullient over the first championship the Warriors brought home to the Bay Area so anything else is just piling on--not that I'm _against_ piling on. :mark: Anyway, there was pent-up energy in every possession, every hardscrabble confrontation between LeBron and IGGY (refs were quite astute in not calling a foul there)! Everything drew waves of visceral emotion from the fans and it was met and accepted and digested by the WARRIORS players themselves and it was phenomenal! :woo :woo

*I just can't envision everyone but LeBron and Kyrie Irving simply being nonexistent for the remainder of the series.* The Warriors' defensive schemes and transitional offense were just too overpowering for the Cavs, who are an aging team. It helped that the refs, after the craziness of the first quarter with LeBron getting to the line repeatedly early on, rarely called fouls. Stoppage in play is massively beneficial to the older, slower, more methodical Cavs, and a largely whistle-free game behooves the Dubs. The only place where the Warriors underperformed considerably was in the realm of shooting. Thompson is playing as well defensively as he ever has but as noted beforehand here, his shooting needs to pick up, particularly once this series moves to Cleveland. The Warriors missed what felt like a couple dozen layups and bunnies in the first half. :lol It wasn't that many but it just shows that it could have been worse to some extent for the Cavs. At the same time, I can't see the rest of the Cavs roster being so thoroughly ineffectual going forward. 

*It's just one game.* Aye, there's the rub!

But only 4 turnovers! Only 4 turnovers! :sodone

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo :kd3 :woo :curry :woo :dray :woo :klay :woo IGGY :woo LIVINGSTON :woo ZAZA :woo ALL HAIL JAAAAAVAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEEE!!! :woo MCADOO!!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! :woo CLARK :woo MCCAAAAAWWWW :woo DAVID "BEST IN THE" WEST :woo BARNES :woo

Every Cav was a "-" and every WARRIOR was a "+"! :woo :woo :woo

:woo WARRIORS :woo


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

My man Javale :mark: Come so far since college.

Lebron has lost 7 fucking game one's, what a loser.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

@DesolationRow * I see you've been listening to Stephen A's rants, with that reference to the NO EXCUSES Finals :lol






Your analysis is perfect. To expand on your point about LeBron and Kyrie: you can't stop LeBron, but you can stop him from getting his teammates involved, and the Warriors did an excellent job of that last night, forcing the majority of the Cavs' 20 turnovers and limiting them to 35% shooting. The Warriors are the best team in the league in converting off of turnovers. 21 points were made off of turnovers. That's the game right there. Here are some more fun facts since you love WARRIORS stats: Steph Curry has lead the league in +/- for the last 3 years, has 281 more made threes than any other player, and leads Durant, Kawhi, and James Harden in Player Effeciency Rating :curry

















*


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Cleveland didnt get a steal last night. Cleveland didnt defend a driving lane because they were so obsessed with closing out on shooters. Warriors won easily without Thompson playing well at all. 

I think it goes 5. The Warriors should have won last year (Draymond suspension) and they replaced Harrison Barnes with Kevin Durant. Kevin Durant is a top 3 player AND he fills a big weakness GSW had in the finals last year. He gets to the free throw line at will. He took a ton of free throws last night and the most free throws a Warrior took beside Durant was Green (with 3).


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

*Here are the highlights of Game 1 @The Tempest*





*Oh yeah, and @Chrome, we need ALL of these smilies added!*



Spoiler: giant phone image


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

@Legit BOSS


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Honestly I hate them both, but I hate Cavs more.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

When Curry gets the max next year (what is that, $30 mil a year? more?) and hypothetically Durant decides to opt into his current deal ($27 mil) how much of these guys can they actually keep? Is Livingston and Iguodala gone?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Can we just have the draft already?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*





*Jason Whitlock is the biggest Uncle Tom in sportscasting:mj4*




Corey said:


> When Curry gets the max next year (what is that, $30 mil a year? more?) and hypothetically Durant decides to opt into his current deal ($27 mil) how much of these guys can they actually keep? Is Livingston and Iguodala gone?


*If Durant takes less money, it's most likely to keep those two, especially Iggy. I say get rid of Zaza and give his starting spot to Javale McGee. He fits into this system so well.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



RKing85 said:


> they can just etch the trophy now. 2017 - Golden State





Stax Classic said:


> Fo Fo No Lo
> 
> 5 games was being too kind.


Why the hell are people already counting Cleveland out after one game? Especially after what happened last season?



DesolationRow said:


> Lots of Warriors fans take it for granted that if Curry were 100% the Dubs, even with a suspended Green in Game 5, would have won the Finals.


Where are people getting this idea that Curry wasn't 100% in last years finals? 

He came back against Portland, had an incredible performance in his first game back, and was consistently great against the Thunder. I think the problem was that he was fatigued, not injured. He was forced to play a lot of physical defense against the Thunder (and with Westbrook playing the point, that's always an exhausting task), and the Warriors had to play a full seven game series. As a result, they only had three days of rest before the Finals started. Hell, Curry's play eventually picked up after the first three games. But none the less, the Cavs were forcing him to play defense through out the entire series. He didn't look like an injured player during the series, he looked tired. So unless I'm missing something (and if I am please say so), why are we acting like injuries are the reason for his performances through games 5-7?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Deso is getting that idea due to being a Warriors fan. Warriors lost last year, if you want to say they would have won last year then Cav fans have every right to claim the 2015 title. The only healthy West team the Warriors have faced in the last 3 years is OKC last year, they don't get to play the "we had a player hurt card". This series and this year's squad has nothing to do with what happened last year because it's a completely different team now.

The entire difference in this series is Kevin Durant. He can defend Lebron, he attack Lebron when he's on defense ensuring Lebron can't hide on a non-threat to get rest, and he can take over games. Curry didn't get going until the third quarter last night when Dubs had already built a lead, he just made it bigger. Durant had been attacking them the entire game and quickly took advantage of any openings the Cavs gave him when trying to defend the 3 point line instead of his penetration.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



AlternateDemise said:


> Where are people getting this idea that Curry wasn't 100% in last years finals?


*Literally every sports news outlet was reporting Curry's injured knee last year. When asked about it, he said he's banged up, but won't use it as an excuse. Seth Curry also confirmed this on Skip's show at the 2 minute mark:




*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Literally every sports news outlet was reporting Curry's injured knee last year. When asked about it, he said he's banged up, but won't use it as an excuse. Seth Curry also confirmed this on Skip's show at the 2 minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one was reporting it during the finals last year. The ones who were before the finals were shot down immediately. But I guess I'll have to take his brothers word for it on this one.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Literally every sports news outlet was reporting Curry's injured knee last year. When asked about it, he said he's banged up, but won't use it as an excuse. Seth Curry also confirmed this on Skip's show at the 2 minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was played up big in the Northern California news. It def. affected his overall play.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Curry sure seemed fine when he was torching the Blazers last year (and this) and screaming he's back :mj


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

Warrior fans on facing injured teams: "we can't help that other teams have injured players. we have no control over that."

Warrior fans on Curry's injury that occurred in the first round and was only ever brought up when he had bad games: "Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"

:mj


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



Invictus said:


> Warrior fans on facing injured teams: "we can't help that other teams have injured players. we have no control over that."
> 
> Warrior fans on Curry's injury that occurred in the first round and was only ever brought up when he had bad games: "Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh"
> 
> :mj


This is how I feel on the matter. It feels like the injury was literally just that - an excuse to justify the way he played, when he didn't really show any signs of being injured after returning.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*

THOSE STATS @Legit BOSS! :mark: :mark: :markl:



Chrome said:


> @Legit BOSS


:mark: :mark: :mark:



AlternateDemise said:


> Why the hell are people already counting Cleveland out after one game? Especially after what happened last season?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I'm personally concerned, do I believe that Steph Curry was banged up from his slip against the Houston Rockets early on in the playoffs run? Yes. Just because he torched the Trailblazers for a quarter and he screamed "I'm back!" doesn't mean the cumulative wear and tear on the injury that had kept him off the court did not recur. 

At the same time, almost all of his mistakes in the Finals were of the mental variety. I do not believe that if he had been physically 100% everything would be different. 

Moreover, it does not matter. Warriors fans can complain about the injury and Curry's possible difficulties in playing to the level he needed to following it as well as the Draymond Green suspension, but the fact is the Warriors still had two opportunities, one away and one at home, to get it done and they failed. Obviously the distaste Warriors fans felt as a group due to the 3-1 advantage blown to smithereens had to be channeled for many through a series of "What ifs" or "How abouts." 



Invictus said:


> Deso is getting that idea due to being a Warriors fan. Warriors lost last year, if you want to say they would have won last year then Cav fans have every right to claim the 2015 title. The only healthy West team the Warriors have faced in the last 3 years is OKC last year, they don't get to play the "we had a player hurt card". This series and this year's squad has nothing to do with what happened last year because it's a completely different team now.
> 
> The entire difference in this series is Kevin Durant. He can defend Lebron, he attack Lebron when he's on defense ensuring Lebron can't hide on a non-threat to get rest, and he can take over games. Curry didn't get going until the third quarter last night when Dubs had already built a lead, he just made it bigger. Durant had been attacking them the entire game and quickly took advantage of any openings the Cavs gave him when trying to defend the 3 point line instead of his penetration.


Well I'm getting that idea from being among Warriors fans. :lol I'm not even completely convinced that Curry was hobbled during last year's Finals (though his inability to beat Kevin Love on the dribble does make one raise an eyebrow). For the overwhelming majority of Warriors fans, though, it's almost gospel, it's an article of faith. A good many Cavs fans hung their hat on the Kyrie Irving injury from the year before as well as Love's absence; if LeBron, Tristan Thompson and friends could push the Warriors to six games, surely it had to have been very possible for the Cavs to take home the title with those weapons that were sidelined. 

Ultimately it does not matter.

And I do agree with you completely: Kevin Durant is the single biggest difference. Cavs closed out on the three-point line time and time again last night and as Steve Kerr told Durant before the game, he wanted him to be extra aggressive and look for any opportunities to drive. And Thompson, though an excellent center in many regards, is not a particularly fearsome presence against drives down low. The disparity in the points in the paint between the two teams told the tale, and how important Durant was on both ends of the court in those regards, too.



Legit BOSS said:


> *Literally every sports news outlet was reporting Curry's injured knee last year. When asked about it, he said he's banged up, but won't use it as an excuse. Seth Curry also confirmed this on Skip's show at the 2 minute mark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth "The Architect" Curry! :woo :lol

Anyway, I only brought up this ancient history because it informed the atmosphere of the arena last night, which was tremendous. :lol :curry


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs Golden State*



DesolationRow said:


> (though his inability to beat Kevin Love on the dribble does make one raise an eyebrow).


Not necessarily.

Although Love is a slow footed defender, he actually has very good footwork. And he's also a very smart player who knew that Curry was going to go for a three pointer in that situation. So he stayed as close as he possibly could to Curry to prevent him from getting an easy three pointer and made sure he couldn't get any openings. Love's main problems on defense are related to his physical attributes. One of the reasons players are able to fly right past him at the top of the perimeter is because he's not quick enough on his feet to react. And he has proven himself to be a pretty bad team defender. In that situation however, that wasn't something Curry could take advantage of because he chose not to. Hell go back and watch the play and look at how Kevin even reacts to Curry's pump-fake. Love doesn't fully take the bait, but instead is still able to have himself positioned to follow Curry in the even that it is in fact just a fake. Love did all the right things on that play, even though Curry could have easily blown right past him if he just attacked the rim.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* @DesolationRow I'm pretty sure we both acknowledged Curry's asinine decision making and passing last year on multiple occasions, so where are these alleged crying Warriors fans who are using his legitimate and widely covered injury as an excuse?*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> Not necessarily.


Fair enough. I do agree that Love has solid instincts and footwork as a defender.



Legit BOSS said:


> * @DesolationRow I'm pretty sure we both acknowledged Curry's asinine decision making and passing last year on multiple occasions, so where are these alleged crying Warriors fans who are using his legitimate and widely covered injury as an excuse?*


:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here are the clips of Mama Durant's visits to Undisputed and First Take:





She talks about how hard it's been to deal with the backlash of Durant joining the Warriors, and her disagreement with him taking less money to keep the team in tact. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

All possessions KD/Lebron guarded each other: https://streamable.com/y49ns

All of Klay's defensive possessions: https://streamable.com/3ot2p Cavs were 1-12 when guarded by Klay.

Links from reddit.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Game should be tonight. Doesn't need to be 2 full days off between a non-travel game.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This Rihanna vs. WARRIORS feud is better than anything on the Extreme Rules card @Eva MaRIHyse:










 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870554316997873664




Reporter: So is Rihanna's music now banned from the lockerroom playlist?
:curry3: I don't think it was on there to begin with







*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This Rihanna vs. WARRIORS feud is better than anything on the Extreme Rules card @Eva MaRIHyse:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is true. Rih v Warriors is better than WWE.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Warriors would have won last year if Draymond wasn't suspended for playing the game.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871102599310614528


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Thank you for those phenomenal links, @invictus. :klay has truly been as outstanding defensively as he has been lousy on offense during this year's playoff run. :lol

:lol at all of the Rihanna drama, @Legit BOSS.

Going to this afternoon's Washington Nationals vs. Oakland A's baseball game which will take place at the Coliseum only a few dozen yards away from Oracle Arena where Game 2 of the Finals will be. Should be a lot of fun! :curry


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Mama Deso got to dance with :curry2 with those backstage passes*


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

If the Cavs decide to not play any defense again... they've got...

NO CHANCE ... NO CHANCE IN HELL :Vince


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The same two team in the finals for the THIRD year in a row? I call Shenanigans. You would *NEVER* see this happen in football or baseball.

- Vic


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*First Take aired a special Sunday episode for Game 2, and Lil B came by to discuss lifting the curse from KD and James Harden:





Mama Durant also had some words for Stephen A calling KD's move to the Warriors the weakest move any superstar in sports has ever made:*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Vic Capri said:


> The same two team in the finals for the THIRD year in a row? I call Shenanigans. You would *NEVER* see this happen in football or baseball.
> 
> - Vic


That's because basketball is really one of the few sports where the better team is gonna win the series 90% of the time. Don't have to worry about playing different pitchers, power plays, different field conditions, one game deciding it all, etc. 

Although I looked this up out of curiosity and the closest it's came was in the 50s the Yankees and Dodgers played each other 4 out of 5 years, although never 3 straight. Actually from 1947-1956 they played each other a whopping 6 times in the World Series, which is pretty crazy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Coach Kerr is back :woo :kerr :woo *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Golden State already got 50 after just a quarter and 4 minutes :done


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I see this series ending in 5 games with GS winning it.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cavs playing well this game.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Just a 3 point game this time around at half time. Both teams playing on pace for 120 points again. lol


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Wouldn't surprise me if basketball is fixed


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Not much you can do if Steph is gonna be hitting 3s from halfcourt.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The warriors have ruined the NBA I might stop watching for a couple years this ain't fun


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

That's game. Dubs up 2-0.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Warriors didn't ruin the NBA. People will still watch and money will still be made.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I wonder if the Cavs will get swept.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

14-0. 

Same position as last year, but cannot see how Cavs can win a single game let alone FOUR against this team with KD. Just insane


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

god these playoffs are trash


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> 14-0.
> 
> Same position as last year, but cannot see how Cavs can win a single game let alone FOUR against this team with KD. Just insane


Cavs could get swept.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> The warriors have ruined the NBA I might stop watching for a couple years this ain't fun


You don't enjoy excellence?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> 14-0.
> 
> Same position as last year, but cannot see how Cavs can win a single game let alone FOUR against this team with KD. Just insane


There were some signs shown tonight that they're capable of hanging with the Warriors. But the Warriors don't seem to go through any slumps through out the game, and they're consistently sharp. They took advantage of the Cavalier's mistakes when they finally showed up more consistently.

I feel bad for LeBron though. Even though he did have a lot of turnovers in the first game as well as quite a collection of poor defensive possessions, he's having a good finals performance through the first two games. In my opinion Kyrie Irving has been awful in this series. LeBron and Love are the only ones playing consistently great basketball so far. It seems like this is becoming a far too familiar trend for LeBron where he HAS to be putting on these historic performances or his team loses. Jordan failed to score above 30 against Seattle in the 96 finals in three different games and the Bulls still won two of those three games. It gets to a point where you have to ask yourself what more can LeBron do?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Game 3 will decide if Cavs lose in 5 or get swept.


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

Meh, I don't have much respect for the Warriors. They were the best team in the league last year, choked and couldn't get it done against the Cavs. So they go out and hire the biggest mercenary, the 2nd best player in the league. Big Deal. If the Cavs had signed Durant they would be sweeping the Warriors. The Cavs better go out and get Harden or Anthony Davis (which obviously isn't happening), otherwise the NBA season next year is already over before it begins.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That game was really fun to watch, and far more competitive than the score dictated. Lots of unnecessary turnovers by the Warriors, but some of that can be attributed to the aggressiveness and defense of the Cavs. The tag team of KD and Curry was a force to be reckoned with yet again :kd3 /\ :curry. KD killed it on both ends of the floor with 33 points, 5 blocks, and 13 rebounds, and Curry messed around and got a triple double with 32 points, 10 rebounds, and 11 assists. He's got to turn the ball over much less than 8 times though. It was also great to see :klay get his groove back and go 8/12 from the field and 4/7 from 3. No one can stop the WARRIORS when they're clicking on all cylinders like this :woo :curry :woo :kd3 :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo




*



Uptown King said:


> Warriors didn't ruin the NBA. People will still watch and money will still be made.


*
You are correct. This is slated to be the most watched NBA Finals of all time. Super teams are best for business :vince$ :curry2.*



Machiavelli said:


> 14-0.
> 
> Same position as last year, but cannot see how Cavs can win a single game let alone FOUR against this team with KD. Just insane


*The Warriors have broken the playoff streaks of the Showtime Lakers and 2001 Lakers. This is quite possibly the greatest team of all time.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That game was really fun to watch, and far more competitive than the score dictated. Lots of unnecessary turnovers by the Warriors, but some of that can be attributed to the aggressiveness and defense of the Cavs. The tag team of KD and Curry was a force to be reckoned with yet again :kd3 /\ :curry. KD killed it on both ends of the floor, and Curry messed around and got a triple double with 32 points, 10 rebounds, and 11 assists. He's got to turn the ball over much less than 8 times though. It was also great to see :klay get his groove back and go 8/12 from the field and 4/7 from 3. No one can stop the WARRIORS when they're clicking on all cylinders like this :woo :curry :woo :kd3 :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GS is this era's 60s Celtics.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871552493603389442
:wow


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> You are correct. This is slated to be the most watched NBA Finals of all time. Super teams are best for business :vince$ :curry2.*


I agree, but I don't understand why? I'd much rather watch competitive games rather than blowouts and sweeps. It's like people who play video games and leave it on Easy so they can totally dominate and have no challenge, how is that any fun?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

NJPW316 said:


> I agree, but I don't understand why? I'd much rather watch competitive games rather than blowouts and sweeps. It's like people who play video games and leave it on Easy so they can totally dominate and have no challenge, how is that any fun?


*This just means we need more Super Teams in the league. Loyalty is dead. If you want to win, call up at least two other All-Stars to congregate in one city. *


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Warriors wasn't the team that blew apart and destroyed another team in the conference finals by 40 points at the opposing team's homecourt.

Not sure how they are the one playing at easy mode.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

14-0 and now must lose four out of five. Not likely, but last year wasn't either. Let's go Warriors! :woo


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Warriors wasn't the team that blew apart and destroyed another team in the conference finals by 40 points at the opposing team's homecourt.
> 
> Not sure how they are the one playing at easy mode.


The Warriors won 73 games last year, they were the best team of all-time. Then they go out and get the 2nd best player in the league. "Not sure how they are the one playing at easy mode." It's not complicated.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

NJPW316 said:


> The Warriors won 73 games last year, they were the best team of all-time. Then they go out and get the 2nd best player in the league. "Not sure how they are the one playing at easy mode." It's not complicated.


28 other teams could have signed him. If you have to pay similar amount of money to either Kevin Durant or Harrison Barnes, which would you choose? It's not complicated.


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> 28 other teams could have signed him. If you have to pay similar amount of money to either Kevin Durant or Harrison Barnes, which would you choose? It's not complicated.


Going from Barnes to Durant is like going from Medium to Easy. That was my point. Of course the Warriors were going to do it, it's about money and winning, but it also means the NBA season is irrelevant as we already know who is going to win. We already know who is going to win next year as well. If you like that fine, but to me it is really boring, which is why I don't even bother paying attention to the NBA regular season, there's no point.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

NJPW316 said:


> Going from Barnes to Durant is like going from Medium to Easy. That was my point. Of course the Warriors were going to do it, it's about money and winning, but it also means the NBA season is irrelevant as we already know who is going to win. We already know who is going to win next year as well. If you like that fine, but to me it is really boring, which is why I don't even bother paying attention to the NBA regular season, there's no point.


I guess you didn't experience the 90's or early 2000's NBA then...


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> I guess you didn't experience the 90's or early 2000's NBA then...


Your guess would be wrong.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

NJPW316 said:


> Your guess would be wrong.


Then your whining is just hypocritical.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *This just means we need more Super Teams in the league. Loyalty is dead. If you want to win, call up at least two other All-Stars to congregate in one city. *


That will be hard now since Adam Silver wants to put that to an end.


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Then your whining is just hypocritical.


No it isn't, did I say I enjoyed when the Bulls won every year? And I don't remember the Bulls winning 70 games, then going out and signing Hakeem Olajuwon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> That will be hard now since Adam Silver wants to put that to an end.


*
Show me a link to that, because the most recent I've heard from him was a live interview on the Colin Cowherd show saying he loves Super Teams.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol people relax. Like KD said either watch or don't watch.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Show me a link to that, because the most recent I've heard from him was a live interview on the Colin Cowherd show saying he loves Super Teams.*


Well more super teams I guess. I was going off of what I heard ESPN dudes say. The more super teams the competitive the league be, but it still be hard.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

NJPW316 said:


> No it isn't, did I say I enjoyed when the Bulls won every year? And I don't remember the Bulls winning 70 games, then going out and signing Hakeem Olajuwon.


Then have you been whining for years since the 90's or even earlier until the 2010's league wide adoption of pace and space? Or did Lebron make you whine again with 'the decision'? Dominant players dominate a team sport that only have 10 players on the court at any time. That has been the case since the start of the NBA.

Your lack of understanding about free agency and trades doesn't surprise me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Well more super teams I guess. I was going off of what I heard ESPN dudes say. The more super teams the competitive the league be, but it still be hard.


*
He claims they've prevented flagrant collusion, but if Chris Paul picks up that phone and calls Anthony Davis to take his butt back to New Orleans, or calls Kawhi Leonard to link up with the Spurs, no one can stop him because he's a free agent.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo 
@Legit BOSS covered the statistical breakdown admirably! So happy to see :klay back not just defensively where he's continued to be a beast but also offensively this evening! :mark: :curry did indeed commit a bevy of turnovers--he has to play considerably smarter in Cleveland! However, :chefcurry was cookin' with the stroke and ended up having a voluminous game in the box score with his first-ever playoff triple double! :woo :curry2 with that attack on the basket against LeBron... Worth the price of admission by itself... :sodone Of course it's absurd on my part to not get to :kd3 until now... :sodone Such an outstanding performance by DURANTULA! :dray was in some significant foul trouble but his early three-pointers were important for the Dubs to persevere through a turnover-heavy stretch. IGGY... LIVINGSTON... JAVAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!... CLARK!!!... ZAZA... MCADOO WITH A BIG TWO-POINTER AT THE END OF THE GAME! HA! 

It'll doubtless be immensely more difficult in Cleveland, but in spite of the ridiculous number of turnovers (20) it was good to see the WARRIORS largely play otherwise sound basketball and to see :klay get rewarded for his herculean defense on the wings with balls going through the hoop! :kd3 with those and-one buckets... :sodone So many remarkable images flying through my mind! :mark: :mark: :mark:

:mark: WARRIORS :mark: WARRIORS :mark: WARRIORS :mark: :curry :mark: :kd3 :mark: :klay :mark: :dray :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Super Saiyan Curry is back @DesolationRow :woo :curry :woo :curry2 :woo :curry3 :woo :chefcurry :woo :currylol :woo*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Legit BOSS


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

After tonight's game I am done with the NBA. Bring on baseball and football season.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

As a Cavs fan, I want them to chill on the TITLE OR BUST mentality and start building a team. Never give up Kyrie or LeBron, and start getting some younger pieces to form a nucleus and some chemistry. They're always grabbing random free agents for very specific roles, and it's just a mishmash of players.

It's easy for me to say that because you have close to prime LeBron and the thought has to be title or bust, but they're not gonna win this arms race with the Warriors.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hope to god there isn't anybody in the world that still thinks the Cavs actually have a chance.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> He claims they've prevented flagrant collusion, but if Chris Paul picks up that phone and calls Anthony Davis to take his butt back to New Orleans, or calls Kawhi Leonard to link up with the Spurs, no one can stop him because he's a free agent.*


Still super teams will be hard to come by.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> Lol people relax. Like KD said either watch or don't watch.


Yes and what happens when a whole bunch of people don't watch? They lose ratings and money. Honestly hope this trash league does lose money.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

LeBron cried most of the game, :lol

- Vic


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

FriedTofu said:


> Then have you been whining for years since the 90's or even earlier until the 2010's league wide adoption of pace and space? Or did Lebron make you whine again with 'the decision'? Dominant players dominate a team sport that only have 10 players on the court at any time. That has been the case since the start of the NBA.
> 
> Your lack of understanding about free agency and trades doesn't surprise me.


I will say this when you have a team that is almost UConn Women's basketball level dominant there is a problem.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

ESPN: LeBron James is allowing 63% shooting through 2 games in the NBA Finals


:mj4


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Yes and what happens when a whole bunch of people don't watch? They lose ratings and money. Honestly hope this trash league does lose money.


Ahh you're saying that because your boys are getting their shit pushed in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Invictus said:


> ESPN: LeBron James is allowing 63% shooting through 2 games in the NBA Finals
> 
> 
> :mj4


Kevin Durant is allowing 37%.


@seabs Can we get a title update to "BBR doesn't know basketball" :kobe3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well that was a fun three point shooting contest tonight. It went about as I thought it would. The better team has won the first two games. It shouldn't surprise anyone.*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The entire Cavs bench is old enough to have played with MJ :drapper2 17 players in the league are, like six are there.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

Things will turn around if a ACL happens on GS.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, Cleveland was also down 2-0 last year and the margin of victory was even larger... but shit I'm really starting to feel those Warriors in 5 vibes now. :lol Durant is playing like a man possessed. Cavs just simply don't have the answers defensively right now to stop all these guys. 

Westbrook wondering where this KD was last year when they were up 3-1 in the WCF. :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

:lol

-----.

On a more serious note this talk about Kyrie having knee issues given his performance(s) as of late is very worrying. Hopefully he'll be able to he outlast it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*7 time Champion Robert Horry stopped by First Take to say judging players by amount of rings is stupid:





DrayMama also stops by to praise the Warriors, and more specifically her son and KD:*




*
They act exactly the same, speak with the same cadence, and have the same mannerisms @DesolationRow :lol.

The Cavs were allegedly caught smoking WEEEEEEEEEEEED in the lockerroom: :StephenA5*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871568832900366336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/871577354916605952











Corey said:


> Well, Cleveland was also down 2-0 last year and the margin of victory was even larger... but shit I'm really starting to feel those Warriors in 5 vibes now. :lol Durant is playing like a man possessed. Cavs just simply don't have the answers defensively right now to stop all these guys.
> 
> Westbrook wondering where this KD was last year when they were up 3-1 in the WCF. :lol


*It's the same KD. He can just do whatever he wants because the Cavs can't afford to double him and leave the greatest shooters of all time open. Kenny Smith and Isiah Thomas said it best: KD just has to make up his bed and sweep the floor. LeBron has to make up the bed, sweep the floor, take out the trash, cook breakfast, set the table, and feed everybody. KD had more responsibilities in OKC. Now, he can just freestyle and face less adversity because of the lethal options on his team.







It's a fucked up situation, but I got money on this, so I don't care :curry2.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@Legit BOSS... Marijuana in the Cavs' locker room? They truly did adapt to that California lifestyle while out here. :lol 

:lmao at your point about the shared cadence and everything there!

DrayMama... Love that woman. I shook her hand for a moment once and said, "You raised :dray right," and she said, "I did what I had to. Thank you." Wonderful lady. :clap


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

What's really sad is, not only did the refs miss an easy call, but Curry celebrates like he just did something awesome.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> Then have you been whining for years since the 90's or even earlier until the 2010's league wide adoption of pace and space? Or did Lebron make you whine again with 'the decision'? Dominant players dominate a team sport that only have 10 players on the court at any time. That has been the case since the start of the NBA.
> 
> Your lack of understanding about free agency and trades doesn't surprise me.


But no one has put together such a team as Golden State. Two MVP's together on the same team in their young primes is unheard of. 

There was the 1996 Houston Rockets team but Barkley, Drexler, Olajuwon were all well above the age of 30 (34). 

16-17 GS is unique for this reason.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Man they're really running with this "2 best ratings since Jordan's finals" thing as if that's not almost entirely irrelevant when it's a 2 week span that's a small portion of the 8 month season/playoffs that we get. Why not talk about the ratings of the rest of the playoffs? Why not discuss the possible ratings ramifications elsewhere that will happen when only 2 teams are competing. Having a good finals shouldn't be the main goal for the NBA, they should always get that, but they need to keep entertaining fans that watch league pass(as that's going to get more and more important over time with tv being on the decline) as well as keeping people engaged through an 82 game season.



Legit BOSS said:


> *This just means we need more Super Teams in the league. Loyalty is dead. If you want to win, call up at least two other All-Stars to congregate in one city. *



like :mj4

"LET THEM EAT CAKE, SHE SAID" 

Warriors have 2 top 5 players on their team, with the best defender in the league, and one of the best shooters of all time that also is the best 3 and D player by far in the league(he's not even a real 3 and D as he's better than that label). Making other super teams wouldn't solve this issue as no other team could hope to form a team better than this.

And there's also a thing called the cap that makes this impossible to compete with, as signing Durant was only possible due to a bunch of cap related things that worked out perfectly for the Warriors(Curry having a below market contract, Klay/Green signing their contracts prior to the cap spiking and everyone getting paid, and the cap spiking at the same time when Durant was a free agent).

No other team can just form like the Warriors or even the Cavs. Warriors built mostly from the draft and did extremely well in that regard. Cavs had 3 first overall picks in 4 years, giving them enough assets to get another all-star to add to Kyrie+having the benefit of having an all time great player being from Akron and wanting to actual play there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> like :mj4
> 
> "LET THEM EAT CAKE, SHE SAID"
> 
> ...


*I'm aware of that. That's exactly why I told you that having a bunch of solid role players with 3 All Stars was superior to this team for the long term, because you don't have to worry about the game collapsing when a substitution or injury occurs. I said a few months ago to @Notorious that Curry is criminally underpaid due to his recurring ankle injuries and the Warriors back office not wanting to invest too much into him with so much uncertainty about his future. Now, contract negotiations are coming up, and he's entitled to the max, so it would be a damn shame if they lost guys like Iggy, and even JAVALEEEE MCGEEEEE during the off season to sustain his and Durant's respective salaries. With that said, if all 3 All-Stars agree to pay cuts to form a super team, there's nothing that the league can do to stop them.*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm aware of that. That's exactly why I told you that having a bunch of solid role players with 3 All Stars was superior to this team for the long term, because you don't have to worry about the game collapsing when a substitution or injury occurs. I said a few months ago to @Notorious that Curry is criminally underpaid due to his recurring ankle injuries and the Warriors back office not wanting to invest too much into him with so much uncertainty about his future. Now, contract negotiations are coming up, and he's entitled to the max, so it would be a damn shame if they lost guys like Iggy, and even JAVALEEEE MCGEEEEE during the off season to sustain his and Durant's respective salaries. With that said, if all 3 All-Stars agree to pay cuts to form a super team, there's nothing that the league can do to stop them.*


you missed his point completely brother, these guys are just "3 all stars" ( you didn't even include Draymond, the best defender in the league rn as well as a legit playmaker) they are way more than that and the perfect combo of the 3. As well and it being close to impossible to form another 3 star team the way the league is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAEBA said:


> you missed his point completely brother, these guys are just "3 all stars" ( you didn't even include Draymond, the best defender in the league rn as well as a legit playmaker) they are way more than that and the perfect combo of the 3. As well and it being close to impossible to form another 3 star team the way the league is.


*No, you misinterpreted my post. The 3 All Stars was referring to a hypothetical new super team. I'm also fully aware that no combination of 3 stars can match the talent of this team.*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No, you misinterpreted my post. The 3 All Stars was referring to a hypothetical new super team. I'm also fully aware that no combination of 3 stars can match the talent of this team.*


Just responding to your post saying more super teams need to be formed as a way to combat the warriors currently, when that would be pointless and unrealistic in this current NBA for a many reasons


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAEBA said:


> Just responding to your post saying more super teams need to be formed as a way to combat the warriors currently, when that would be pointless and unrealistic in this current NBA for a many reasons


*I meant to make the league more competitive in general, not just beating the Warriors. Maybe one of those teams can end LeBron's streak.*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Easiest way to fix super teams is a hard cap for the NBA and no Larry Bird rule or any exceptions to the cap.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

I'm not sure super-teams are the viable route to take personally in making he league more competitive. Even the Warriors are going to struggle with Curry and others looking for a big payday at the end of their contracts - rings are worth a lot but not if you're one of the top 5 players in the league making less than top-earners on teams with no true star. Houston showed that a team can massively overachieve if things come together, sure they weren't close to top level but for a team with one star, 2 6th men and a whole mess of roleplayers the point stands. I just can't see any feasible way that so much top-tier talent in such a small number of teams would work for a significant period of time, big 3's come and go again pretty quickly as soon as contract negotiations come into play. At some point I can also forsee that people will start to turn off if it's just the same super-teams for a long time. I think once this Warriors team breaks up we'll see a more traditional 2-star/partnership model pick up steam again, especially if teams like Houston and Boston can get good partners for their respective guys.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> I hope to god there isn't anybody in the world that still thinks the Cavs actually have a chance.


Last time I had this mentality, Golden State blew a 3-1 lead. At this point I've stopped judging things regarding whether or not a LeBron James team will win based on logic because he's defied logic numerous times in his career now and willed his team to wins in games they had no business winning.

I'm confident the Warriors have this. But until LeBron is shot, sawed to pieces and his remains are thrown into the river with evidence of it happening, I'm not ruling him out as long as there's a chance. 



NJPW316 said:


> Meh, I don't have much respect for the Warriors. They were the best team in the league last year, choked and couldn't get it done against the Cavs. So they go out and hire the biggest mercenary, the 2nd best player in the league. Big Deal. If the Cavs had signed Durant they would be sweeping the Warriors. The Cavs better go out and get Harden or Anthony Davis (which obviously isn't happening), otherwise the NBA season next year is already over before it begins.


How would James Harden help? He's the worst possible person they could go after.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

The cap space should plateau because the parity of the NBA would be pretty rough for the next few seasons. Bad team parity = bad games/matches (like this years playoffs). And bad game/matches = poor television. 

Though this regular season wasn't as terrible as people have predicted (mainly due to the two big storylines Westbrook vs KD and Westbrook vs Harden). 

Capitalism should sort this out.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The_Jiz said:


> But no one has put together such a team as Golden State. Two MVP's together on the same team in their young primes is unheard of.
> 
> There was the 1996 Houston Rockets team but Barkley, Drexler, Olajuwon were all well above the age of 30 (34).
> 
> 16-17 GS is unique for this reason.


It is unheard of because the cap boom was an unheard of situation that allowed any team that planned properly to have a chance to add a max level contract. Also Curry's discounted contract at the previous salary cap rate allowed the team to pay everyone for now. Which MVP level player was paid starter level contract while not on his rookie contract? Once Curry signs his new deal, I doubt the team can afford their quality veteran backups that made the team so hard to beat. They would still be super talented, but look at how worn out the Heatles were after their run without quality back ups to soak up the regular season minutes.

The media and owners are going to overreact and create the next super team like what they did with the luxury tax after Lebron's Heatles. The discounts good players give to certain teams like the Spurs would be twice as much and create an even larger gap when building rosters.

That costs OKC their own super team that they drafted. Even after losing Harden, they couldn't add much talent to their two MVP level players that remained. Adding insult to injury, the new TV deal with the cap boom made all the cap planning redundant and made them lose Durant as well. Maybe karma for stealing the team from Seattle? :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm aware of that. That's exactly why I told you that having a bunch of solid role players with 3 All Stars was superior to this team for the long term, because you don't have to worry about the game collapsing when a substitution or injury occurs. I said a few months ago to @Notorious that Curry is criminally underpaid due to his recurring ankle injuries and the Warriors back office not wanting to invest too much into him with so much uncertainty about his future. Now, contract negotiations are coming up, and he's entitled to the max, so it would be a damn shame if they lost guys like Iggy, and even JAVALEEEE MCGEEEEE during the off season to sustain his and Durant's respective salaries. With that said, if all 3 All-Stars agree to pay cuts to form a super team, there's nothing that the league can do to stop them.*


I'd argue losing Iggy is less of a risk every off season and resigning him as the seasons goes on is the bigger risk. His athleticism is teetering on the brink of needing to retire. Bellichek has the right idea, get rid of them too early before getting stuck with them too late.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Cavs are still coming back and winning the series.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Uptown King said:


> That will be hard now since Adam Silver wants to put that to an end.


Then he's going to have to find a way to put some sort of spending rules in place at the next CBA (which the players will never go for). When a guy like MKG gets 4yr $52 mil, constructing a great team from the ground up is next to impossible without hitting on a true superstar in the draft.

I mean, I hope he can change things, but I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> It is unheard of because the cap boom was an unheard of situation that allowed any team that planned properly to have a chance to add a max level contract. Also Curry's discounted contract at the previous salary cap rate allowed the team to pay everyone for now. Which MVP level player was paid starter level contract while not on his rookie contract? Once Curry signs his new deal, I doubt the team can afford their quality veteran backups that made the team so hard to beat. They would still be super talented, but look at how worn out the Heatles were after their run without quality back ups to soak up the regular season minutes.
> 
> The media and owners are going to overreact and create the next super team like what they did with the luxury tax after Lebron's Heatles. The discounts good players give to certain teams like the Spurs would be twice as much and create an even larger gap when building rosters.
> 
> That costs OKC their own super team that they drafted. Even after losing Harden, they couldn't add much talent to their two MVP level players that remained. Adding insult to injury, the new TV deal with the cap boom made all the cap planning redundant and made them lose Durant as well. Maybe karma for stealing the team from Seattle? :lol


This is a once in a lifetime team and it will be unrealistic to sustain. Even now as I type the team is on the brink because the Warriors front office is going to throw the checkbook and more at Curry after his current deal is up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Stax Classic said:


> I'd argue losing Iggy is less of a risk every off season and resigning him as the seasons goes on is the bigger risk. His athleticism is teetering on the brink of needing to retire. Bellichek has the right idea, get rid of them too early before getting stuck with them too late.


*Iggy is still a big firestarter off the bench at his current age, as is Livingston. It would suck to lose one or both of them in the coming off season because of salary cap issues. Livingston signed a 3 year deal in 2014.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Mra22 said:


> Cavs are still coming back and winning the series.


yea sure buddy :dwight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



HiddenFlaw said:


> yea sure buddy :dwight


Watch and see, we have the king, also Kyrie will come out of his slump. JR will also start hitting shots


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Series is over. That Cavs' comeback last year was a once-in-a-lifetime occurrence. Lightning doesn't strike the same spot twice.

Plus, unlike last year's version, this Golden State team has shown no signs of weakness or vulnerability. People forget that, before they lost to Cleveland, the 2016 Warriors almost lost to OKC in the Conference Finals; they were down 3-1. It's possible that chasing 73 wins took a toll on them, mentally and physically. They don't have that problem this year.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Mra22 said:


> Watch and see, we have the king, also Kyrie will come out of his slump. JR will also start hitting shots


yea maybe but it still wont be enough 

its going to be a sweep maaaaaaaaan


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Cleveland scored 89 and 77 in the first two games of the series last year, so they're doing a hell of a lot better in that regard. Just giving up a lot more.  I definitely don't think the series is over, nor will it be a sweep. Hoping they can get a win tonight to at least make it look competitive on paper.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



HiddenFlaw said:


> yea maybe but it still wont be enough
> 
> its going to be a sweep maaaaaaaaan


No it won't be a sweep. We are winning in 6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

I'd be shocked if Cleveland were to lose tonight.


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Kevin Durant could just be too much. I mean, if the Warriors don't get Durant for free (no trade), the Cavs are favorites.

The Warriors, as built with Steph as the leader, Klay as #2 , and Green as the all-around couldn't beat the Cavs, so they went out and bought a Cadillac. 

Now, Durant is #1 , Steph is robin, Klay is the best 3rd scorer in the league, and Green can focus more on rebounding and defense. 

Plus, while the Warriors were already long and athletic, getting a 6'11" Durant and a focused 6'11" Javele McGee is just insane. They were the best defense in the league because of their incredible length and athleticism, combined with their already great shooting. 

But, besides all that, the Cavs can win tonight. Here's what I'd do.
1. Take Korver and Williams out of your immediate gameplan. The Warriors are too long, they can't get open shots, and both are liabilities on defense.
2. Start Iman Shumpart, or play him 30+ minutes.
3. When the Cavs have the ball, counter the Warriors' clear attacking of Kyrie off the pick and roll with a high post man to dump off to.
4. Give Channing Frye and Derek Williams a look. They can play their games against the Warriors. Even RJ can.

Kevin Love has played very well, I thought he was largely neutralized by the Warriors. However, it looks like the Warriors gameplan is to attack Kyrie, which is smart. Granted, Kyrie hasn't played well, but he was under constant rush by GS in game 2. He was forced into a lot of bad things by the defense, kudos to Golden State.

Lebron is the best player on the floor, he's just far more hamstrung by less options to go to on offense and a worse defensive team overall. That being said, Durant is making a case even though he has the privilege he does.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Corey said:


> Cleveland scored 89 and 77 in the first two games of the series last year, so they're doing a hell of a lot better in that regard. Just giving up a lot more.  I definitely don't think the series is over, nor will it be a sweep. Hoping they can get a win tonight to at least make it look competitive on paper.


Last year is irrelevant. Last year 3/4 of Cavs wins saw them hold the Warriors under 100pts. The other win, Warriors got 101pts. That's just not going to happen again with the inclusion of Durant.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Mra22 said:


> Watch and see, we have the king, also Kyrie will come out of his slump. JR will also start hitting shots


You call being defended by Klay, Iggy, and Dray a slump :kobe


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Cleveland's within 1!!!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

I expect a LOT of calls to go the Cavs way this half. NBA gotta do what they can to drag out the drama.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

IRVING!! Finally we get a game that doesn't finish by the 3rd quarter


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Cleveland's headed for the win.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Durant just took the Cavs' soul with that 3.

Cavs showed a glimmer of hope making it close tonight, but series over now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Cleveland's headed for the win.


You fucking jinxed it! :cuss:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Corey said:


> You fucking jinxed it! :cuss:


Shiv knew what he was doing. :curry2

:kd3 clutch as fuck towards the end there. Call him a "bitch" all you want for going to Golden State, but he's having a great series so far and will very likely be the Finals MVP.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Well, that happened.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

0-3 :uhoh2

:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

16-0 is still in play! :lmao

Cleveland finally got it right in the second half going iso to slow the game down. Then threw it away in the 4th with dumb plays. haha


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Even if Golden State has to move Klay and Green I can't see how anyone in the NBA could deal with a team built around Durant and Steph. .


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Even if Golden State has to move Klay and Green I can't see how anyone in the NBA could deal with a team built around Durant and Steph. .


Durant
Curry
Thompson
Draymond
Iguodola
And even Livingston are a lock for next season. The rest are up on the air. 


Shocking to say the least for this game. Lebron, Kyrie and Love were playing like superstars. Cleveland will most likely be too jaded to play game 4.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

77 pts between LeBron and Kyrie and it still isn't enough. Unfortunately this one's over. Durant could score 6 points in game 4 and still get Finals MVP. :lol 

This really shouldn't surprise anyone though. I remember Stephen A. Smith's comments when KD initially joined. Basically saying you BETTER go out and win a chip with ease when you join a 72 win team and you're an MVP caliber player year in and year out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

The Warriors have ruined the NBA. This isn't fun at all


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

I mean one the Cavs can't play defense when it matters in game at times, and who in the hell thought it was a good idea to have Irving dribble the ball down 3 instead of work a play in to get a 3 for Lebron or Korver?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



The_Jiz said:


> Durant
> Curry
> Thompson
> Draymond
> ...


This is both Livingston and Iggy's last year under contract, as well as Curry's obviously. I don't expect Steph to go anywhere but you can't say any of them are locks right now. When Steph gets the max and if Durant opts into his current deal or even takes less, I still think that has to push someone out unless they take super cheap deals. Iggy and Livingston are making over $16 million combined this year and Steph's new deal alone will account for more than that in differences from this year to next.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Steph and Durant combo would be very hard to compete against, but it wouldn't be this non-stop pushing team with Green and Klay (and quality bench wings). People said the same about RW/Durant duo at OKC and good teams game planed against them with the weaker support cast. Teams can make up points when the superstars were resting.

This Warriors team just beat you down relentlessly.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Mra22 said:


> The Warriors have ruined the NBA. This isn't fun at all


Eastern conference hasn't been fun at all in a long while too because Lebron keeps making super teams.


Everyone BUT Cavs/Heat fans can complain. :kobe


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Mra22 said:


> The Warriors have ruined the NBA. This isn't fun at all


Well Durant kind of did because at this point you could have just decent players around Him and Steph and the Warriors could still be a favorite to win the championship not just next year but the next few years almost going on their version of a Shaq/Kobe run.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Has a team ever swept every opposing team in the playoffs/finals?

These guys are the motherfuckin' western conference all stars. Unless we get more super teams, this trend will repeat itself for years to come.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

The NBA is such trash. Unfortunate too because I used to watch it a ton. I don't think I watched a single game all season.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Chrome said:


> Shiv knew what he was doing. :curry2
> 
> :kd3 clutch as fuck towards the end there. Call him a "bitch" all you want for going to Golden State, but he's having a great series so far and will very likely be the Finals MVP.


Being a bitch and a great player aren't mutually exclusive.



The_Jiz said:


> Durant
> Curry
> Thompson
> Draymond
> ...


Not all of them, no.



SureUmm said:


> Durant just took the Cavs' soul with that 3.
> 
> Cavs showed a glimmer of hope making it close tonight, but series over now.


It was over when the _season_ started.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Tristan Thompson has also been absolute crap in this series, that certainly hasn't helped Cleveland's case.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Jules said:


> Has a team ever swept every opposing team in the playoffs/finals?


No. Golden State is 15-0 and that's already the record for the longest playoff win streak in history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*






*THE WARRIORS HAVE BROKEN THEIR GAME 3 CURSE!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :curry :woo :kd3 :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo







:woo

:curry, :klay, and :kd3 almost ALL scored 30 points each, but :curry only had 26. IGGY got his revenge on LeBron 1 year later with that clutch block on the perimeter. That was an excellent showing of composure by the Warriors, and especially :durant, who calmly closed the game with 7 consecutive points before :curry 's free throws put it out of reach. GET THE BROOM OF DOOM READY, DESO :curry2*




Corey said:


> 77 pts between LeBron and Kyrie and it still isn't enough. Unfortunately this one's over. Durant could score 6 points in game 4 and still get Finals MVP. :lol


*Because of their embarrassing bench and role players :mj4*











> This really shouldn't surprise anyone though. I remember Stephen A. Smith's comments when KD initially joined. Basically saying you BETTER go out and win a chip with ease when you join a 72 win team and you're an MVP caliber player year in and year out.


*Yep, Stephen A has been saying Kevin Durant had better be THE REASON they win the title and not coast his way to one, and he has been. We must also acknowledge that Curry is making up for the last two years of playoff and finals mediocrity (by his standards) with phenomenal performances as well. I love how he's added rebounding to his game as a small point guard. He had 13 tonight against some serious board crashers. *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Corey said:


> You fucking jinxed it! :cuss:


Yeah that was a bad prediction, but I don't mind. :curry2


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Corey said:


> This is both Livingston and Iggy's last year under contract, as well as Curry's obviously. I don't expect Steph to go anywhere but you can't say any of them are locks right now. When Steph gets the max and if Durant opts into his current deal or even takes less, I still think that has to push someone out unless they take super cheap deals. Iggy and Livingston are making over $16 million combined this year and Steph's new deal alone will account for more than that in differences from this year to next.


Thats what I thought too until I heard Durant is willing to take a pay cut deliberately for Livingston and Iguodola. Livingston and iguodola have been very open in continuing with the warriors. 

But the rest of the team will be moved around.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Hopefully the NBA do the right thing and ban both of these teams for next season.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Yeah this is quite a conundrum. When the league (finally) thought Shaq was too "op", they allowed for zone defense in NBA to help with Shaq's physical domination of the paint. Results were minimal until Shaq's age and wear caught up. Even if NBA were to hypothetically bring back allowance of handchecking and physical defense without penalty, I'm not sure that would do much because A. it is very hard to keep up with Steph, Klay can move and Durant for being 7 foot has scary mobility. B. What do you do about three people that can pull up from 30 at a second's notice all on the court at the same time (3 of the "big four" apt passers too). C. Physicality goes both ways.

Not to mention, in an age where the target fanbase loves fantasy sports, stats and talking about GOAT this and GOAT that, this GSW team plays right into all that (unless too many fans get sick of this)


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Chrome said:


> Tristan Thompson has also been absolute crap in this series, that certainly hasn't helped Cleveland's case.


Much like Al Horford seems to suck against the Cavs, TT can't get on track against the Dubs. It's a thing.


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Cleveland/GS could have been a great rivalry if it weren't for Durant. With KD though there isn't going to be any competition for the Warriors.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

@AryaDark 

:mark: :mark: :mark: 

You covered all of that so well, @Legit BOSS! :clap :clap :clap

All I can say is that I was screaming, when the Cavs reached 113 points, "KEEP 'EM RIGHT THERE! THEY GOT 113 IN GAME 2, KEEP 'EM RIGHT THERE!!! CAVS GET NO MORE!!!!!!!!!!!!" Warriors clamped down and did as I commanded! :curry :dray :kd3 :klay IGGY! :mark: IGGY with that revenge on LeBron... :woo 

Magnificent game for LeBron and Irving! 

:woo WARRIORS! :woo


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Chrome said:


> Tristan Thompson has also been absolute crap in this series, that certainly hasn't helped Cleveland's case.


He's the reason the series is where it's at imo. He's averaging less than 3 pts per game & less than 4 rebounds. It's not like his defense has even been that good. Absolute crap is giving him too much credit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

@Notorious *Skip couldn't wait for the show tomorrow. The man got out of bed for this one :mj4*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> He's the reason the series is where it's at imo. He's averaging less than 3 pts per game & less than 4 rebounds. It's not like his defense has even been that good. Absolute crap is giving him too much credit.


Yeah, he probably needs to be benched tbh. Maybe put Korver in the starting lineup and slide Lebron to the 4 and Love to the 5 and go small. Not an ideal scenario, but the Cavs are down 0-3 and have nothing to lose at this point so may as well try something different.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, he probably needs to be benched tbh. Maybe put Korver in the starting lineup and slide Lebron to the 4 and Love to the 5 and go small. Not an ideal scenario, but the Cavs are down 0-3 and have nothing to lose at this point so may as well try something different.


I really don't understand at all what Lue was thinking having him in the game for the last possession over Korver. It essentially let the Warriors play 4 on 3 defense, since they can't pass it to him in that situation.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

better game, but still. if Lebron wants to be the best ever, he can't have that last 90 seconds that he did.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Hmmmm. I wonder what would happen if Steph signed with the Pels this offseason and teamed up with Boogie and AD.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Impeccable Sin said:


> I really don't understand at all what Lue was thinking having him in the game for the last possession over Korver. It essentially let the Warriors play 4 on 3 defense, since they can't pass it to him in that situation.


I 100% agree with you. I was shocked that Korver was not out there for the last possession and that Thompson was. I found it mind-boggling and am still scratching my head.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

What urks me is that Curry had a real shot of becoming one of the greatest of all time without the help of KD. He had a good shot at 3-peating with his very own team and dethrone Lebron indefinitely.

The warriors WERE the superior team last year. The deficit in the first two games were far larger last year than it was this year with Curry not even playing that well. In fact Shaun Livingston was the star of game 1 with 21 pts I remember. They drop game 3 to Cleveland because it was their must win but resumes control in game 4 with no weaknesses in sight. Draymond took a swung at Lebron, gets suspended for one game, Iguodola's back started acting up for over compensating for the absence of Draymond, Bogut breaks his leg in game 5, Cleveland smells blood in game 6 and the rest was history. You could see this snowball effect from Draymond's initial swing at Lebron in game 4. 

A 73 win team with a championship in the end, would not have fought as hard for KD as them without a championship.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



The_Jiz said:


> What urks me is that Curry had a real shot of becoming one of the greatest of all time without the help of KD. He had a good shot at 3-peating with his very own team and dethrone Lebron indefinitely.
> 
> The warriors WERE the superior team last year. The deficit in the first two games were far larger last year than it was this year with Curry not even playing that well. In fact Shaun Livingston was the star of game 1 with 21 pts I remember. They drop game 3 to Cleveland because it was their must win but resumes control in game 4 with no weaknesses in sight. Draymond took a swung at Lebron, gets suspended for one game, Iguodola's back started acting up for over compensating for the absence of Draymond, Bogut breaks his leg in game 5, Cleveland smells blood in game 6 and the rest was history. You could see this snowball effect from Draymond's initial swing at Lebron in game 4.
> 
> A 73 win team with a championship in the end, would not have fought as hard for KD as them without a championship.


Fuck all that, should've been a Cavs/Thunder final anyway. :side:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

Cavs should have won that game honestly. How do you go the last 3:09 without scoring a single point? You absolutely can not do that against this Warriors team. And they payed the price by taking that L.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



Corey said:


> Fuck all that, should've been a Cavs/Thunder final anyway. :side:


OFC the NBA would only suspend Draymond when the warriors were comfortably at 3-1 against the cavs. 

NBA couldn't afford a suspension when the warriors were down 1-3 against the thunder because they wanted the Cavs/Warriors rematch.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



DesolationRow said:


> I 100% agree with you. I was shocked that Korver was not out there for the last possession and that Thompson was. I found it mind-boggling and am still scratching my head.


I think the game goes to OT if Korver is in the game. They wouldn't have had to force the pass to LeBron in such a small window. GS wouldn't have been able to double Kyrie because there's no way you can leave Korver open for a 3 there. Instead, GS didn't even have to cover Thompson because he's useless. Even when he isn't playing like shit, he's still useless in a situation where you need a 3. 

Hopefully somebody asks Lue wtf he was thinking doing something that stupid.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*

It's funny for years when Lebron had the better team than Durant people would actually cite their head to head matchups to say Lebron was better, yet those same stupid people now choose to ignore Lebron getting outplayed and want to cite it as his team being inferior. That was never an excuse for Durant and it isn't an excuse for Durant. :mj4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING :dead3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Cleveland vs. Golden State (0-2)*



wkc_23 said:


> Cavs should have won that game honestly. How do you go the last 3:09 without scoring a single point? You absolutely can not do that against this Warriors team. And they payed the price by taking that L.


*The tables were turned from last year in more ways than one. Durant closed instead of Kyrie, LeBron got swatted by Iggy, and the Cavs went scoreless in the clutch instead of the Warriors. The Warriors have corrected every flaw from last year except the amount of turnovers.*


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

It's funny to me to see Cavs fans complain about super teams when they have 1 themselves, just not nearly as good.

Also LeBron is the guy who started this trend when he left for Miami 7 years ago, so he has nobody to blame but himself.

Good foe the Warriors, just a shame it wasn't 3 straight cause Draymond got suspended last year.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Since the series is over, we can discuss who will win MVP for the Warriors! As we all remember, Andre Igoudoua took the MVP over Curry 2 years ago, a rare case of a supporting cast player taking the trophy over the star.

As of now, though, it'll be either:

*Durant *--- 33 points, 9 rebounds, 5 assists, 2 blocks, 1 steal

OR 

*Curry *--- 28 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 steals, 0 blocks

Offensively, that's dead even. More points for Durant, but more assists and steals for Curry. Durant has had LeBron guarding him though, and he probably does a little more defensively?

It might depend on who does better in Game 4, where GSW should clinch.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Its going to be Durant. 

Whats most intriguing about the NBA over the next 4 or 5 years is who is going to take the smart approach to building a team to combat GSW.

Barring injury Golden State is winning the next 3 or 4 titles. Do you try and get into and arms race with them or do you strip your team and hope to emerge in a few years. 

Cleveland has Lebron so they have no choice but to try and compete with the Warriors. They are going to try and get Paul George and Jimmy Butler but they dont have the assets that a team like Boston has to aquire them without trading Love/Irving. Boston is on the come up but theyre going to have cap issues if they sign a Gordon Hayward type. They need to hit an absolute home run on the 2 net picks.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Ron Swanson said:


> Its going to be Durant.
> 
> Whats most intriguing about the NBA over the next 4 or 5 years is who is going to take the smart approach to building a team to combat GSW.
> 
> ...


People expressed those same fears after Miami handily beat OKC in 2012 --- that one team is too stacked, that it's unfair to the rest of the league, that nobody else has a chance.

Then San Antonio basically beat Miami twice, Ray Allen's miracle 3-pointer notwithstanding.

Some team will come around, I'm sure. San Antonio might haven competed with GSW if Parker and Leonard were healthy.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

redban said:


> People expressed those same fears after Miami handily beat OKC in 2012 --- that one team is too stacked, that it's unfair to the rest of the league, that nobody else has a chance.
> 
> Then San Antonio basically beat Miami twice, Ray Allen's miracle 3-pointer notwithstanding.
> 
> Some team will come around, I'm sure. San Antonio might haven competed with GSW if Parker and Leonard were healthy.


This is different. This is a team that is not only loaded with talent but they are built to accommodate the new style of 3 spacing/shooting and to take advantage of the way the game is officiated. 

They move the ball seamlessly, they score in bunches, they bring talent off the bench and they shoot the 3 at an alarming rate. The Lebron era Heat were great but they couldnt score at this rate. They played Wade a lot in the post early on and he wore down quickly. Bosh was on/off injured too. Spolestra was also a really young coach that was in over his head at times.

I just really dont see a team set up to beat them 4 out of 7 games. Lebron/Kyrie put up insane games and they still lost.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Ron Swanson said:


> They move the ball seamlessly, they score in bunches, they bring talent off the bench and they shoot the 3 at an alarming rate. The Lebron era Heat were great but they couldnt score at this rate.


Another thing about the Warriors is their versatility on defense. They have a lot of great defensive talent with long arm-length which can make it very difficult to score against them. It's amazing that LeBron has been able to score the way he has against this team with all things considered, even if they don't necessarily have the rim protection that they did last season. 



Taroostyles said:


> It's funny to me to see Cavs fans complain about super teams when they have 1 themselves, just not nearly as good.
> 
> Also LeBron is the guy who started this trend when he left for Miami 7 years ago, so he has nobody to blame but himself.
> 
> Good foe the Warriors, just a shame it wasn't 3 straight cause Draymond got suspended last year.


You can't blame this "trend" (if you even want to call it that) on LeBron. He had nothing to do with Durant going to the Warriors. Durant went there because he couldn't beat Golden State. Bringing up LeBron as if he somehow had something to do with it is silly. 

And I still can't call that Miami team in LeBron's first year a "super team". I don't care how good Wade and Bosh were, they were a heavily flawed team with little to no depth beyond what they had in the starting five (and even then, they had Joel Fucking Anthony starting at the five spot for a good portion of the season and in the playoffs too if I remember correctly). You could certainly argue that the 2013 team was a super team, since that one had a dominant starting five as well as a very good bench team with a healthy mix of veteran talent as well as young talent (Ray Allen, Chris Anderson, Udonis Haslem, Norris Cole), the 2011 team however was a very good team at best who were fortunate that the Celtics had injury issues and that LeBron was able to heavily limit Derrick Rose in route to the finals. 

I would say Cavs fans, as well as NBA fans around the world not in Golden State, have a right to be angry with Kevin Durant. With the Heat and the current Cavaliers teams, they are flawed. Durant joined one of the greatest teams of all time where three of their best players are still in their 20s, and could very well be the greatest formation of talent we have ever seen. You are right about people thinking the Heat would be unstoppable after 2012, but the team still at least had noticeable flaws and had a pretty tough road to the finals in both years that they won it. The Warriors on the other hand are on pace to become the first team ever to be undefeated in the post season.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> It's funny to me to see Cavs fans complain about super teams when they have 1 themselves, just not nearly as good.
> 
> Also LeBron is the guy who started this trend when he left for Miami 7 years ago, so he has nobody to blame but himself.
> 
> Good foe the Warriors, just a shame it wasn't 3 straight cause Draymond got suspended last year.


Yeah it's not like they built this team at all,they lucked into being #1 in the draft the year 3 times(LBJ,Irving and Wiggins who was used to bring in Love)

GS turned 9th,11th and 35th pick into 3 all stars/future HOF'ers,and have built every piece of their roster in a way any team has the tools to other then bringing in Durant.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Thread title spoiling the result for anyone who couldn't watch it live :romo5

And then it was the first close game in forever tol :bummeddrake*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

redban said:


> People expressed those same fears after Miami handily beat OKC in 2012 --- that one team is too stacked, that it's unfair to the rest of the league, that nobody else has a chance.
> 
> Then San Antonio basically beat Miami twice, Ray Allen's miracle 3-pointer notwithstanding.
> 
> Some team will come around, I'm sure. San Antonio might haven competed with GSW if Parker and Leonard were healthy.


Miami lost SEVEN games in the playoffs during that run, including being pushed to 7 games by Boston. How is this in any way the same?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Miami lost SEVEN games in the playoffs during that run, including being pushed to 7 games by Boston. How is this in any way the same?


It's not, and I don't know why people continue to make the comparison. It's literally not comparable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Probably a wrap for this Cleveland team. Don't see what moves they can realistically make that will actually give them a shot against GS. Trading Love for Melo does not make them better, and PG is a pipedream.

They're gonna be in cap hell for the foreseeable future, as far as the draft goes their picks are all shitty so unless they can start nailing 2nd rounders they're basically gonna have to rely on vet minimum role players.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

redban said:


> People expressed those same fears after Miami handily beat OKC in 2012 --- that one team is too stacked, that it's unfair to the rest of the league, that nobody else has a chance.
> 
> Then San Antonio basically beat Miami twice, Ray Allen's miracle 3-pointer notwithstanding.
> 
> Some team will come around, I'm sure. San Antonio might haven competed with GSW if Parker and Leonard were healthy.


Spurs were not going to compete with this squad. I really don't get why people think just because they were winning game 1. If by compete you mean "they might have lost in 6" then ok, but they weren't going to win. 

And this squad is in their primes and more stacked than the Heat ever were. 

Really the only way to beat this squad is if Westbrook joins the Spurs along with another star, but he doesn't want to leave and I don't see any other major star being able to leave in the next 3 years to make that much of a difference.



redban said:


> Since the series is over, we can discuss who will win MVP for the Warriors! As we all remember, Andre Igoudoua took the MVP over Curry 2 years ago, a rare case of a supporting cast player taking the trophy over the star.
> 
> As of now, though, it'll be either:
> 
> ...



And it's going to be Durant. He sealed that win and is an elite defender(it's not even close defensively, Curry is average and Durant is great both on switches and protecting the rim).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's a shame that Durant won't get the credit he deserves because of what happened in the off season but he's been out of this world good all season long at both ends of the floor. MVP shouldn't really be a discussion as long as you're not just basing it on who hit the most shots. *


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Machiavelli said:


> Miami lost SEVEN games in the playoffs during that run, including being pushed to 7 games by Boston. How is this in any way the same?


They lost Chris Bosh for much of those playoffs, including most of the Conference Finals vs Boston. Once he got back in Game 6 of the Conference Finals, they reverted to being unstoppable. They blew out Boston for 2 games and then took care of OKC.

It's not "the same" as the current GSW, but it's comparable --- a team stacked with All-Stars in their prime, leading people to claim unfairness. Just as SA handled MIA for 2 straight years, someone will come around to handle GSW.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I doubt that.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> Another thing about the Warriors is their versatility on defense. They have a lot of great defensive talent with long arm-length which can make it very difficult to score against them. It's amazing that LeBron has been able to score the way he has against this team with all things considered, even if they don't necessarily have the rim protection that they did last season.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you can blame it on LeBron as well as the other guys, they started this superteam idea whether you want to admit it or not.

Saying people should be angry about KD doing but then giving LeBron a pass is the most hypocritical nonsense I've ever heard. 

Tbh the Miami situation was worse, that was multiple guys from different teams conspiring to come together. This was 1 guy joining a team that was already constructed.

And of course those Miami teams were superteams, at the time they had 3 of the top 10 players in the league. Even now GS doesn't have that, Klay is great but he ain't top 10 more like top 25. 

If you wanna criticize GS atleast be consistent and call it what it is.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Taroostyles dude, Danny Ainge traded like 11 players and draft picks to get Kevin Garnett and Ray Allen to create this original superteam. I'm sure you're familiar with that. It's simply been a domino effect since then.

EDIT: I also completely disagree that Miami had 3 of the top 10 players in the league during their run. Obviously that's a matter of opinion and I can see the argument being made for wade, but not Bosh. Rose, Durant, Kobe, Duncan, Dirk, Paul, Howard, etc.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

^This Piece of Heaven >>>>> The Finals. opcorn


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

serious question

Does Golden State beat the Cavs without Durant?


glad :durant is going to win a title. Hook'em


wow this durant smilie is really gay


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MrMister said:


> serious question
> 
> Does Golden State beat the Cavs without Durant?
> 
> ...


Yes they would, they should have last year too.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

https://streamable.com/5aaxj

Kek.

Also, Cavs have highest payroll in NBA. Still "LeBron doesn't have enough help". Double kek.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> Of course you can blame it on LeBron as well as the other guys, they started this superteam idea whether you want to admit it or not.


Super teams were a thing long before LeBron did it. No one ever joined up like this but it makes no sense to blame LeBron for Durant doing what he did. I guess LeBron is the reason Draymond Green became a passing forward right?

What Durant did was an isolated incident that is completely different from the LeBron thing. He went to Golden State because it was his easiest option available. It's that simple. Not to mention, you're acting like Durant going there made them a superteam. Again, they won 73 games the previous season. They already were a superteam. Durant simply joined in on the fray and made them better. 



Taroostyles said:


> Saying people should be angry about KD doing but then giving LeBron a pass is the most hypocritical nonsense I've ever heard.


No, it is not hypocritical. Again, LeBron going to Miami was in no way a guarantee that he was going to win championships. And he wasn't joining a constructed all-time great team, he was creating a brand new system with a new coach and a new group of players, most of whom had never played together before. 



Taroostyles said:


> Tbh the Miami situation was worse, that was multiple guys from different teams conspiring to come together. This was 1 guy joining a team that was already constructed.
> 
> And of course those Miami teams were superteams, at the time they had 3 of the top 10 players in the league. Even now GS doesn't have that, Klay is great but he ain't top 10 more like top 25.


This is the most laughable thing I've ever read on this site.

Three all stars, regardless of how good they are, does not compare with a 73 win team. Not by any stretch of the imagination. Basketball is a team sport. There's a reason why Miami didn't become champions until they got a better supporting cast, because it takes more than just putting three great players together. You need a well-balanced unit. Golden State had one of the most well-balanced teams of all time before Durant joined. 

As for your second point, no, Miami was not a superteam. The late 90s Bulls were a super team. The Celtics and The Lakers in the 80s were a super team (and you could make an argument for the Pistons being a super team too). The Bucks in the 70s when Kareem was with them had six players average double digit scoring. They were a super team. The Miami Heat had three franchise players surrounded by poor talent. I consider the 2013 Miami Heat team a Super Team and arguably a top ten all time great team, because they had a formula that worked extremely well for them and was hard to beat. They had a well balanced supporting cast. They had an elite starting five. They were just insanely difficult to beat. Notice how I didn't mention them having three all star players. The reason why I didn't is because that's entirely irrelevant, because three all star players doesn't result in a super team, and anyone with decent basketball knowledge knows this. 



Taroostyles said:


> If you wanna criticize GS atleast be consistent and call it what it is.


We ARE calling it for what it is. It's not even close to comparing with the Miami situation. I can't believe I even need to explain this. It's not rocket science. 



Notorious said:


> Probably a wrap for this Cleveland team. Don't see what moves they can realistically make that will actually give them a shot against GS. Trading Love for Melo does not make them better, and PG is a pipedream.


If I'm Cleveland, I'm going to try to get Bogut back during the offseason. I know he's got injury issues and he got injured a minute into his debut with them, but never the less he's still someone that can make a positive impact on the Cavaliers as he helps them in areas they are lacking in.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Idk why people are arguing about this when Durant literally said Lebron paved the way for him to join the Warriors. The man himself credited Lebron.

There was no guarantee that Warriors would a championship this year but everyone assumed they would and it was high likely. The SAME was thought of the Heat as they had 2 top 3 players and the majority of people were absolutely sure they were going to win not just a championship, but multiple championships. The whole "he took the easy way to get rings" was all said about Lebron prior to Durant. Anything else is just revisionist history of what was happening at the time.



MrMister said:


> serious question
> 
> Does Golden State beat the Cavs without Durant?
> 
> ...



Well Bogut would have been washed and useless for them this year and if Klay was performing poorly offensively without Durant on the team there's no guarantee they even make it this far in the first place without Durant(as again they would have to go through the Spurs and/or the Thunder on the way the to the finals.

I think Cavs would have won a series against GS without Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

seabs said:


> *It's a shame that Durant won't get the credit he deserves because of what happened in the off season but he's been out of this world good all season long at both ends of the floor. MVP shouldn't really be a discussion as long as you're not just basing it on who hit the most shots. *


What makes you say this? He's already received an enormous amount of credit, from both fans and media.

The only unfair thing in the series is the amount of blame Lebron gets compared to his teammates, but that's what happens when you chase the ghost of the GOAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

An undefeated Playoffs would be historic, but I'll be shocked if Cleveland doesn't get one at home.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LeBron and co. just let this one get to 3-0 so they can one-up themselves from last year... :side:


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

16-0 would legitimize this as the worst season of all time and worst playoffs at that. :banderas


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Clev wins tonight, Dubs wrap the series at home.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I keep hearing something about how if the Warriors win this game tonight, they lose a shit ton of money for it. I don't care enough to understand the money side of these things but I'm assuming it's a revenue thing, can anyone detail me on it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Warriors lose 22 million from having a game 5 at home.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cavs on fire from the gate


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

This was to be expected. They're just playing for pride now. We'll see if that adrenaline dump catches up to them.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice to see JR and Tristan show up _now_ when it's too late.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Tristan, Kevin & J.R. tho :zayn3


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Warriors will win this. Nice effort from Cleveland though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JVG's rant on people joking about the Kardashian curse is vomit inducing


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Dubs getting T up a lot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

22 free throws in a quarter? :lmao Never change, NBA. :sodone


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Quite the bizarre game so far, really intense 1st quarter.

Close to everyone on Cavs are turning up save for Deron as he will perhaps turn up later in the game. Meanwhile on the other end GS are collecting fouls left and right all while Steph is really way too cold atm.

Kinda feels very uncomfortable how Cavs are getting my hopes up like this as I really want a Game 7.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The refs are definitely slowing the game down that is giving the Cavs and advantage. The blatant miss call on Kyrie's backcourt is ridiculous. Having said that, the difference they are making is a 10 points lead and a 20 points lead.

Cavs have made really tough shots that had nothing to do with the homecooking.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Of course everyone decided to NOT play ANY defense tonight.

Good ole fashion shootout


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

CAVS IN 7!!!!!


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Stick figure Durant doesn't want any piece of King James fpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:durant :bron going at it :mark:


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

One thing is for sure about this game:

1- The refs have been GARBAGE ... effecting both teams.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh shit Draymond gets tossed. :lol

EDIT: Ok never mind cause... they lied to us? Idk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The fix is in. They want to help the Cavs, but don't want to eject the player. :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cleveland is playing good, and if they win nobody will notice cause the refs have been doing everything they can to stretch this series to at least 5.

This is horrendous officiating.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Both teams are playing physical, but the refs have been stopping play whenever the Warriors start to gain momentum.


----------



## MOXL3Y (Mar 19, 2017)

Gimme a damn break.

Refs literally lied about giving Draymond Green a tech after throwing him out. GTFO with this favoring Cavs BS!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit this is absolutely disgusting


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

rofl this game is fucking awesome from a spectacle standpoint

from every other standpoint it's fucking garbage :lmao


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow another attempt to slow the game down. The 'right call' :lol. I think the announcers got the message to tread lightly about calling out the refs.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

Here it comes. Warriors about to blow a 3-0 lead:mark


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The toaster streak is over.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kyrie Irving ladies & gents. :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The scary thing about this Warriors team is Cleveland has to play like this way(perfect) for 3 games straight. That's how tough GSW is.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

All Hope Is Gone said:


> Here it comes. Warriors about to blow a 3-0 lead:mark


3-1 would be better :curry2 :kd2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That game was fucking insane. 




*3-1 AGAIN *


Monday cannot come soon enough


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That was a VERY entertaining game. The reffing was at an all time worst, and the whole rescinding of the technical from Draymond to Kerr reached 2004 Lakers vs. Kings levels of legendary trash. Someone needs to go to jail for that one. As for the actual basketball, the Cavs played perfectly with some heavy adjustments to their offense. There was a lot of swinging the ball around the perimeter to find the open shooter, similarly to what the Warriors do. That was excellent facilitation by LeBron and co. The good news is the Warriors get to win the championship on their home court for the first time in 3 years :curry.*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

even the refs from that Sacramento/LA Lakers game 6 are saying that was bad reffing.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> The scary thing about this Warriors team is Cleveland has to play like this way(perfect) for 3 games straight. That's how tough GSW is.


The Cavs won all 4 quarters in this game. :shrug

They live or die by Kyrie making tough shots against the Warriors. But in the 4th quarter the Cavs were moving the ball much better than the Warriors for other players to get good shots.

I am surprised at the Cavs defence in the 2nd half denying Curry the shot for the whole game. Let anyone but Curry beat you strategy.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Sucks that Cavs let Game 3 get away from them still feel that is the dagger. Series would definitely be going 7 IMHO. Then again if the Cavs can steal game 5 we got a series. A hypothetical Game 6 Cleveland would be favored at home. Then get to game 7 and who do you bet on LeBron and Kyrie or Curry and Durant? 

Feel like this is the third year of like at least 5 or 6 Finals Matchup's in a row. 

As a Cav's fan I can't wait to see how good Kyrie will be. It is sick that he just turned 25.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The Cavs won all 4 quarters in this game. :shrug
> 
> They live or die by Kyrie making tough shots against the Warriors. But in the 4th quarter the Cavs were moving the ball much better than the Warriors for other players to get good shots.
> 
> I am surprised at the Cavs defence in the 2nd half denying Curry the shot for the whole game. Let anyone but Curry beat you strategy.


Yeah, they locked Curry down, he had an awful game. Cleveland was not fucking around on defense. They played VERY scrappy.

And speaking of Kyrie, why did he not play this good in the first 2 games 
:hmmm

He did this shit last year too. Had a disappearing act in the first few games, the started to kill it in G5, 6 and 7.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> The Cavs won all 4 quarters in this game. :shrug
> 
> They live or die by Kyrie making tough shots against the Warriors. But in the 4th quarter the Cavs were moving the ball much better than the Warriors for other players to get good shots.
> 
> I am surprised at the Cavs defence in the 2nd half denying Curry the shot for the whole game. Let anyone but Curry beat you strategy.


*It makes sense because Curry's 3's pump him up and his excitement electrifies the Warriors. His hype adds intangible motivation to create those 11-0 runs within 2 minutes. Demoralize him and you can better control the pace of the game. He had 3 FGs through 9 minutes of the 3rd quarter and that spark was never created to ignite the lethal offense of the Warriors.*


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Obviously LeBron is a beast, & so are Kyrie & K-Love. I called the difference though, is TT. He finally had a good game, and the Cavs won handily. Even with the refs trying to help the Warriors.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The postgame press conference is live:*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, they locked Curry down, he had an awful game. Cleveland was not fucking around on defense. They played VERY scrappy.
> 
> And speaking of Kyrie, why did he not play this good in the first 2 games
> :hmmm
> ...


I always felt Kyrie is just a younger version of Curry, except his elite skill is finishing around the rim and Curry's is his 3 point shot that can warp the defence. Both are also pretty poor defenders that is at the mercy of their coaches to find ways to hide them. Kyrie's inside game opens up his outside game, Curry's outside game opens up his inside game. And both are pretty overrated as passers due to how much space their scoring open up. Kyrie just need to learn to play off ball better like how Curry have developed under Steve Kerr.



Legit BOSS said:


> *It makes sense because Curry's 3's pump him up and his excitement electrifies the Warriors. His hype adds intangible motivation to create those 11-0 runs within 2 minutes. Demoralize him and you can better control the pace of the game. He had 3 FGs through 9 minutes of the 3rd quarter and that spark was never created to ignite the lethal offense of the Warriors.*


Credit the Cavs bigs for playing him one-on-one pretty well and also the rest of the Cavs denying him space to run into in this game. It isn't his 3s that seem lacking but his lack of aggressiveness to get in the paint. Curry was too worried about his man leaking out on a fastbreak it seems.


----------



## DTP (Sep 27, 2016)

rigged


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

RAW is gonna get raped in the ratings so much it ain't gonna be funny, Vince will be like :vincecry after the ratings the next day


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Fuck, this series should be 2-2 right now... :no:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Credit the Cavs bigs for playing him one-on-one pretty well and also the rest of the Cavs denying him space to run into in this game. It isn't his 3s that seem lacking but his lack of aggressiveness to get in the paint. Curry was too worried about his man leaking out on a fastbreak it seems.


*
Oh, don't worry, I do give them credit for that. They did a great job. He has been driving to the paint prior to tonight though. He was damn near averaging a triple double. It was just overshadowed by Durant's clutch performance in Game 3.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Obviously LeBron is a beast, & so are Kyrie & K-Love. I called the difference though, is TT. He finally had a good game, and the Cavs won handily. *Even with the refs trying to help the Warriors.*


*
*
They've favored neither, just been incompetent in general.:mj4


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Confetti at home :mark:


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Invictus said:


> [/B]
> They've favored neither, just been incompetent in general.:mj4


I agree to an extent, but I think it was definitely in favor of the Warriors. The flagrant foul call on Love was awful. Combine that with the not flagrant ruling against Pachulia, two separate flagrant fouls Draymond committed that didn't even get reviewed, and the tech switched call to stop Draymond from getting ejected all strongly favor the Warriors. 



Stax Classic said:


> Confetti at home :mark:



I bet you were saying this last year in the very same situation.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

Corey said:


> Fuck, this series should be 2-2 right now... :no:


Or maybe 4-0?

Good luck with these calls in oracle. :x


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

xDD said:


> Or maybe 4-0?
> 
> Good luck with these calls in oracle. :x


Honestly, I think it just had more to do with Cleveland wanting it more and their big three playing great basketball. They played pretty well on both ends and even Tristian Thompson had a good performance. The officiating also wasn't all that bad in the first half. It's the second half, mainly the third quarter, where things went from being alright from downright disgraceful. It was a poor performance by the referees to say the least.

And speaking of performances, I don't want to hear anyone say that Kevin Love played great in this game but not in game 3. In game 3, although he was struggling offensively, he was still grabbing tons of rebounds and had 6 steals. He's been Cleveland's second best player in my opinion and he deserves more credit than what he's being given. I still can't believe there are people suggesting that he be traded considering how great he's been playing.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

22 FT's for Cleveland in the first quarter, lol.

This shit is rigged as fuck.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

A few things...

The GOAT team argument is out the window IMO. They are ONE of the GOAT teams but THE Goat team? I still think the 01' Lakers had a better onslaught considering competition like a prime spurs team with prime Duncan getting swept. 96 Bulls would seriously give the Warriors problems as well.

The game was rigged, clearly. Not Kings Lakers bad, but pretty damn bad. That first quarter was gifted for the Cavs. And the refs didn't throw out Draymond because the didn't want to hear crap about it due to last year. Clear rigging and messing up. No question about it. 22 FT's in the 1st quarter?? LMFAO. Every time the warriors picked up steam there was a call or 3. 

That said, I picked Cavs in 6. They should have won game 3. But they choked that away and that will be the difference if they don't come back. 

I believe the Warriors are overrated and a weak minded/choke worthy when it comes down to it. Evidence; They were down 2-1 to a one man team and could've been down 0-3 if not for a missed shot that sent the game to OT in game 1. They blew a 3-1 lead last year (Draymond getting suspended swung momentum, but if you have the UMVP on your squad, you have the game of your career to close out the series, and you have 2 out 3 games at home? Okay. Yeah. They still choked. But if Draymond didn't get suspended that series is over Game 5). I know it's unlikely, i know it "hasn't been done." I know there's no suspension this time. 
But i'm telling ya'll if the Cavs pull out a miracle in game 5 this is going 7 and I'll take Lebron in a game 7 on the road. 

On the flip side; I can't help but think; With the cavs destroying the Warriors last night and them choking away game 3 and how this should have been tied 2-2....LEBRON HAS THE HELP HE NEEDS TO BEAT THE WARRIORS. NO MORE EXCUSES. NONE. They shouldn't be in this hole and I'm sorry for the splitting hair argument that is Jordan vs Lebron; Jordan ain't losing that game 3 with 3 minutes left after holding a lead and controlling the game like that. Sorry, I've seen both play and it is what it is. It's the truth. 

Game 5 is either going to be a 30-40 blowout or down to the wire. The line already opened to Warriors -9 last night.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Its crazy how the NBA is the sport that obsessed legacy compared to the past the most. The Lebron/MJ and Warriors/96 Bulls takes are insane. The game has changed so much over the years. Go watch a 96 Bulls game on Youtube. Totally different sport. The 3 used to be a luxury now if you cant shoot it at a high clip youre dead in the water. Defense used to be super agressive with the hand check...now pretty much every play is a debatable foul.

As for last night, I was genuinely surprised at the outcome. Its tough to get up for a game 4 when youre down 3-0. I know theres pride on the line but when the Cavs are up against a team that good in the back of a players mind theyre thinking 'even if we win this we have to fly across the country just to lose there'. Plus I figured the Warriors would not let doubt creep in their mind and come out swinging to close it. The difference in this game was the physicality early on, Kyrie coming out red hot and Tristan Thompson playing his role for the first time against Golden State.

I think it ends Monday unless Cleveland shoots like that again but if Cleveland somehow steals that game that doubt and OH NO NOT AGAIN starts to creep up again.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Ron Swanson said:


> Its crazy how the NBA is the sport that obsessed legacy compared to the past the most. The Lebron/MJ and Warriors/96 Bulls takes are insane. The game has changed so much over the years. Go watch a 96 Bulls game on Youtube. Totally different sport. The 3 used to be a luxury now if you cant shoot it at a high clip youre dead in the water. Defense used to be super agressive with the hand check...now pretty much every play is a debatable foul.
> 
> As for last night, I was genuinely surprised at the outcome. Its tough to get up for a game 4 when youre down 3-0. I know theres pride on the line but when the Cavs are up against a team that good in the back of a players mind theyre thinking 'even if we win this we have to fly across the country just to lose there'. Plus I figured the Warriors would not let doubt creep in their mind and come out swinging to close it. The difference in this game was the physicality early on, Kyrie coming out red hot and Tristan Thompson playing his role for the first time against Golden State.
> 
> I think it ends Monday unless Cleveland shoots like that again but if Cleveland somehow steals that game that doubt and OH NO NOT AGAIN starts to creep up again.


Great fair points, but nah man, I wasn't that surprised. The Warriors IMO are weak minded frontrunners. I even thought this in 2015 when they pulled it out against a ONE MAN TEAM. If the Cavs pulls of the miracle in game 5 it's gonna be Deja Vu


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but if Draymond was indeed ejected from this game for a second technical, wouldn't he be suspended for game 5?

If so, this is clearly a league agenda. Going back and changing who a technical was called on AFTER the fact? That's not what happens in sports. You make the call, and you move on. Official scorer sheets had Green as the culprit. Somebody is lying here, and it'd be sad to see all the scorers get thrown under the bus. 

Meanwhile, you have Dante Jones getting T'd up for chirping at Kevin Durant, who was clearly chirping back. Yet, Draymond green is allowed to punch the air in front of a ref, yelling FUCK FUCK to refs, while hulking over them at every call. 

I remember Rasheed Wallace getting T's all the time for WAY less. Barkley got T'd up after a block got called a fould on MJ for only saying "I know he's Michael Jordan, but that wasn't a foul"... Green has been given a special set of rules to keep him in the game. The NBA has no balls here. It's crazy how MLB umps throw people out if they even LOOK at them the wrong way. 

I'll be the first to say, there's way too much bitching and whining overall. As a Cavs fan, I want to go find Kevin Love and tell him to "Shut the Fuck up and get back on Defense".. Lebron, Kyrie, Steph, Durant.. they all need to stop whining. However, Draymond takes it to another level. There's whining, and then there's aggressive disrespect, combined with non-basketball movements that nearly always happen to be directed at opposing players heads or nuts.. You have to take the entire package, pun intended. 

Also take into account that all of Green's antics lead to minutes and minutes of dead ball time. That's not good for the NBA, and hinders player performance. All the while, he seems to get some orgasmic ejaculation from it. He's basically a more skilled Dennis Rodman.. clunky, elbowy, flailing on every play. He's a great talent, but he's out to start shit. And I'm fine with him doing that, I just want the same standard for everyone, and there clearly isn't. 

The only way Green gets thrown out is if he whips his dick out and starts pissing on the ref, WHILE flicking him off. Even then, they'd probably only review it.


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Honestly, I think it just had more to do with Cleveland wanting it more and their big three playing great basketball. They played pretty well on both ends and even Tristian Thompson had a good performance. The officiating also wasn't all that bad in the first half. It's the second half, mainly the third quarter, where things went from being alright from downright disgraceful. It was a poor performance by the referees to say the least.
> 
> And speaking of performances, I don't want to hear anyone say that Kevin Love played great in this game but not in game 3. In game 3, although he was struggling offensively, he was still grabbing tons of rebounds and had 6 steals. He's been Cleveland's second best player in my opinion and he deserves more credit than what he's being given. I still can't believe there are people suggesting that he be traded considering how great he's been playing.


Don't get my wrong, Cavs played great. Kyrie, Tristian, LeBron was great, but referees was awful. Warriors making comeback - stupid call on Warriors. Warriors playing aggressive on defense - defense foul on Warriors. I can't imagine these calls in oracle. It would start a riot. First half of this game reminded me of Kings vs Lakers. It was terrible. (I'm not english speaker and I'm drunk, sorry for mistakes and etc.)


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Ticky tacky fouls ruined the game.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

xDD said:


> Don't get my wrong, Cavs played great. Kyrie, Tristian, LeBron was great, but referees was awful. Warriors making comeback - stupid call on Warriors. Warriors playing aggressive on defense - defense foul on Warriors. I can't imagine these calls in oracle. It would start a riot. First half of this game reminded me of Kings vs Lakers. It was terrible. (I'm not english speaker and I'm drunk, sorry for mistakes and etc.)


The Lakers/Kings series consisted of a lot of questionable (and in a few cases downright bullshit) calls. A lot of the calls that went against the Warriors were actually fouls, apart from one or two. The Warriors didn't get a few fouls to go their way, but most of the fouls that were called on them was the referees doing their jobs.


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

AlternateDemise said:


> The Lakers/Kings series consisted of a lot of questionable (and in a few cases downright bullshit) calls. A lot of the calls that went against the Warriors were actually fouls, apart from one or two. The Warriors didn't get a few fouls to go their way, but most of the fouls that were called on them was the referees doing their jobs.


1. Yes, the Kings/Lakers series is a classic example of the NBA acting against a team because of a market. It was even written on paper, the "suggestion" (aka order) for refs to promote larger market territories. Other clear examples of fixed series include Mavericks vs. Heat 2006 NBA Finals, and Suns vs. Spurs Western Conference Finals. 

2. It's sometimes tough to garner if the refs are being too ticky-tack or the defense just isn't moving and getting in position. I'm a Cleveland fan, but the Warriors just looked like they had lead in their feet, and thus had to reach, swat, and get to guys late.. causing contact. I doubt many Warriors fans would debate me that the Warriors simply didn't have it. Meanwhile, over the whole game, the fouls evened out.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

LongLiveTNA said:


> 1. Yes, the Kings/Lakers series is a classic example of the NBA acting against a team because of a market. It was even written on paper, the "suggestion" (aka order) for refs to promote larger market territories. Other clear examples of fixed series include Mavericks vs. Heat 2006 NBA Finals, and Suns vs. Spurs Western Conference Finals.


The NBA didn't "act against" anyone. It was just referees making terrible calls. This isn't the first time and it won't be the last. The other two series you named weren't fixed either, and a disgraced referee saying that doesn't make it so.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Man who cottectly predicted the last 10 NBA finals & NFL Superbowl, Now predicting the Lebron will be the first to comeback from 3-0 #NBAConspiracy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873446232756191232

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/873444294434181121


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

LongLiveTNA said:


> 1. Yes, the Kings/Lakers series is a classic example of the NBA acting against a team because of a market. It was even written on paper, the "suggestion" (aka order) for refs to promote larger market territories. Other clear examples of fixed series include Mavericks vs. Heat 2006 NBA Finals, and Suns vs. Spurs Western Conference Finals.
> 
> 2. It's sometimes tough to garner if the refs are being too ticky-tack or the defense just isn't moving and getting in position. I'm a Cleveland fan, but the Warriors just looked like they had lead in their feet, and thus had to reach, swat, and get to guys late.. causing contact. I doubt many Warriors fans would debate me that the Warriors simply didn't have it. Meanwhile, over the whole game, the fouls evened out.


No, the kings/lakers was an example of the refs betting on teams/series and needing it to go to 7 games. :mj4


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The fact that that guy's name is Sharp_Redskins means that I have to agree with him... and I 100% hope he's correct. :lol


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Impeccable Sin said:


> I bet you were saying this last year in the very same situation.


Confetti in Oakland :dance

Get your popcorn ready son, it's about to go.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Lol @ people saying the refs favored the Cavs. The Warriors shot more FTs, and the refs completely overlooked at least 3 to 4 flagrants they committed. Yet they called a flagrant on Love for something that obviously wasn't. Not only that, but they go back & change the first tech on Draymond to Kerr so that he wouldn't be ejected. If there was a conspiracy on either side, it was pro-Warriors. The Cavs just played too well for the refs to change the outcome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@DesolationRow *Even DrayMom was in danger of being ejected :lol*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

She also said the game was rigged and the refs were payed. 

These Warriors players have some ultra sensitive/confrontational family members.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aDWprXw_460sv.mp4

lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Cavs and Warriors pre game 5 press conference is live:*


----------



## xDD (Feb 7, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> The Lakers/Kings series consisted of a lot of questionable (and in a few cases downright bullshit) calls. A lot of the calls that went against the Warriors were actually fouls, apart from one or two. The Warriors didn't get a few fouls to go their way, but most of the fouls that were called on them was the referees doing their jobs.







"doing their jobs". Ok 

https://twitter.com/pdpatt/status/873361605110542337


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

xDD said:


> "doing their jobs". Ok
> 
> https://twitter.com/pdpatt/status/873361605110542337


Oh, so we're talking the entire game and not just the first half?


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

I see a lot of people complaining about the referees in Game 4, and while I'm hardly a Cavaliers fan, those guys just caught fire at the same time Golden State had a bad game. The stars aligned for Cleveland that night.

Of course, there were a LOT of calls, and the refs controlled the game more than they have all series long...but that didn't have a major impact on who won. Golden State came out flat, while Cleveland sustained their play.

I highly doubt that happens in Game 5. We saw excellent defensive rotations from a team (CLE) that is in the bottom half of the league on the defensive end (I believe they were ranked 21st). We saw them attempt (and hit) threes, really the only way to get a comfortable lead on the best offensive team in the last 10 years. At last, we saw bench production. Their big three (LBJ, Irving and Love) all had big games...two being MVP-caliber, one all-star (notably on the defensive end, which is not typically Love's calling card).

When LeBron and Irving establish themselves as scoring threats from everywhere on the floor, it's usually smooth-sailing for Cleveland, because it completely opens up the floor in any style of offense they choose OR are forced into, and that takes away Golden State's effectiveness of controlling tempo. Once the Cavs catch fire, it doesn't matter how fast or slow they are playing.

I'm not going to say that his current team is better than his best squad in Miami, but this 2017 crew matches up well against Golden State. Only issue is the amount of firepower the Warriors produce within 5-6 minutes of any quarter. It's unbelievably difficult to match, and you have to be an elite defensive unit (Cleveland is not) to continually prevent those runs from happening.

Barring any major shooting slumps from Durant, Curry and/or Klay, the series should be over tomorrow night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Lol @ people saying the refs favored the Cavs. The Warriors shot more FTs, and the refs completely overlooked at least 3 to 4 flagrants they committed. Yet they called a flagrant on Love for something that obviously wasn't. Not only that, but they go back & change the first tech on Draymond to Kerr so that he wouldn't be ejected. If there was a conspiracy on either side, it was pro-Warriors. The Cavs just played too well for the refs to change the outcome.


That 100% is a flagrant foul by Love.

This is exactly why I don't like fans complaining about refs: fans often don't even know the rules.

You can't hit someone in the face when contesting a shot, regardless of intent, Love 100% did and they reviewed it and saw that, hence the flagrant. 

Green also committed a flagrant on Thompson while contesting it, should have been a flagrant as well.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kerr embracing the heel role even further. :banderas


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Invictus said:


> That 100% is a flagrant foul by Love.
> 
> This is exactly why I don't like fans complaining about refs: fans often don't even know the rules.
> 
> ...


Love barely hit him, and it was only in the motion of blocking the shot. Even the ABC ref expert said he didn't think it was a flagrant(but that they might call it to stop the chippiness). I think he knows the rules better than you do. 

Green should have been called for a flagrant on Thompson, and for the hit to the face on Shumpert. It was also insane that Pachulia wasn't called for a flagrant as well. There was obvious intent by the shot directed at Shumpert, as he got up pissed off & calling him motherfucker. 

GS got away with so much shit in that game, it's ridiculous that you have some people saying that the refs favored the Cavs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.mediaite.com/online/ex-n...l-look-to-influence-tonights-nba-finals-game/ :hmm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Tonight's game will be all about Steph Curry. Everyone's so busy talking about LeBron vs. Durant that they're not giving him the credit he deserves as the engine that makes this team go. Prior to Game 4, Steph Curry was averaging 29 points, 9 rebounds, and 9 assists on 46% shooting from the field and 48% from 3. The Cavaliers did an excellent job of neutralizing him in Game 4, and that was a big part of their success. They can live with Durant getting his 30, and they'll take a chance on Draymond getting an open shot, because he's performing poorly in these finals, and Klay has been inconsistent. If you look at the Warriors' 4 game losing streak earlier this year, it had nothing to do with Durant's injury. Curry was shooting the worst percentage of his life at around 28. When he turned the heat back on, they won 13 straight. Curry being on fire not only lights up the stat sheet, but his excitement injects energy into the Warriors' offense and inspires confidence in the entire team. Generally, when he performs poorly, so do they. 

The Warriors can't let Curry get bullied, and they can't let LeBron get his teammates involved. He's the best player in the world, so they're not going to stop him, and I'm sure they've gotten the hint after 3 consecutive years of his domination against them, but they MUST neutralize his role players to win this game. If they take out Love, JR, and Tristan, and keep Corver guarded like they've been doing up until Game 4, it's a wrap.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Love barely hit him, and it was only in the motion of blocking the shot. Even the ABC ref expert said he didn't think it was a flagrant(but that they might call it to stop the chippiness). I think he knows the rules better than you do.
> 
> Green should have been called for a flagrant on Thompson, and for the hit to the face on Shumpert. It was also insane that Pachulia wasn't called for a flagrant as well. There was obvious intent by the shot directed at Shumpert, as he got up pissed off & calling him motherfucker.
> 
> GS got away with so much shit in that game, it's ridiculous that you have some people saying that the refs favored the Cavs.


fpalm

Intent does not matter, you can't hit someone in the head when contesting in the current NBA. That is literally a flagrant 1 and no I don't care what the abc expert thinks as the play itself was reviewed and called as such.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

DNA. fits perfectly with an NBA Finals hype video.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

How many points are the Dubs gonna win by tonight? 10? 20? 30?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Refs are staying busy already.

EDIT: So they're calling ticky tack shit through the whole first quarter, Durant has 2 fouls then smacks LeBron on the head and it's a no call. Wtf? :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Whoa.

LBJ wasn't missing that dunk. GTFO my way, bitch!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Whoa.
> 
> LBJ wasn't missing that dunk. GTFO my way, bitch!


And Iggy responds with turning back on the clock on that MJ slam.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

That no-call on Durant's foul on Lebron might have decided the series.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What the fuck was West tryna do
????


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> That no-call on Durant's foul on Lebron might have decided the series.


Hell, by game 4 standards, that was a flagrant foul. Or is that a Kevin Love only rule?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow 3 point JR showed up tonight


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Curry is really trash in this game even though his boxscore is looking good. Too many mental mistakes when the pressure is ramped up.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

JR is the Cavs' version of Xavier Woods. There's something magical about him


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

SureUmm said:


> JR is the Cavs' version of Xavier Woods. There's something magical about him


So many jokes....


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Such a Golden momentum for the Warriors... KD + bench points is such a deadly combo.

On the other end Kevin Love getting it on so late into the game may also be an arguable factor. It may be too late for comeback due to this.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

this is disgusting uttahere


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*3 AND HALF MINUTES TO GO *


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Went back and forth during this game so many times. "This shit's over".... "Wait Cavs are makin this comeback it's not over yet!" :lol

Think Durant is putting his foot on the neck though, as Isiah Thomas put it on First Take today. Finals MVP no doubt.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Who can the Cavs pick up to help their defense out? I'd be cool with trading Love if they could get an elite wing defender or a rim protector that can provide a bit of offense.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SureUmm said:


> Who can the Cavs pick up to help their defense out? I'd be cool with trading Love if they could get an elite wing defender or a rim protector that can provide a bit of offense.


will it matter when Lebron leaves for LA


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Durant is just unfair to play against when 1-on-1. He's like a more mobile Dirk.

JR SMITH!!! Crazy shot making the past 2 games.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The ending to the game is garbage decision making from both teams best players. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LeBron said it best himself. Just too much firepower on this team.

Congrats to Durant, the Warriors, the city of Oakland, and their fanbase (aside from you bandwagoners ya'll can go fuck off). You're probably gonna get a couple more on this run. 

Love that sportsmanship from James. Immediately went over and congratulated KD.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

THE HARDEST ROAD HAS BEEN COMPLETED :mj 







Congrats Warriors


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

2 more championships to erase Lebrons legacy for Durant and equal him.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Go warriors!


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

When Bitch Boy Lebron loses we're all winners! :mark:


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

This is depressing. How predictable. Awful playoffs overall.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Corey said:


> LeBron said it best himself. Just too much firepower on this team.
> 
> Congrats to Durant, the Warriors, the city of Oakland, and their fanbase (aside from you bandwagoners ya'll can go fuck off). You're probably gonna get a couple more on this run.
> 
> Love that sportsmanship from James. Immediately went over and congratulated KD.


You can make the case that if Durant & Curry stay injury free no one will be taking that title from Golden State for MANY years.

They are going to be the it team to go too for championship starved veterans.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

GSW isnt an alltime team to me.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Natecore said:


> When Bitch Boy Lebron loses we're all winners! :mark:


dont you read? Hes the GOAT


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Wow it's really over.... Well that was quite the ride. :sk

Congrats to Deso, LB and every single GS mark out there, y'all made it.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:salute congrats to the Warriors fans, that's a hell of a team ya got. Durant played one hell of a series, deserves a shit ton of credit.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I can see why Lebron's to LA rumours is coming out. Lebron constantly making it to the Finals from the East and losing is making his legacy look worse than it is when being compared to the other greats.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The Hardcore Show said:


> You can make the case that if Durant & Curry stay injury free no one will be taking that title from Golden State for MANY years.
> 
> They are going to be the it team to go too for championship starved veterans.


I dunno. The line says 4-1, bu the cavs BLEW game 3. It couldve very well be a better series next time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Northern California can smile now. Never thought I'd see the 83 Sixers 12-1 mark surpassed. 15-1 :bow :woo Incredible series for Durant. Great series for LeBron. How in the hell won't the Warriors make it back?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> Northern California can smile now. Never thought I'd see the 83 Sixers 12-1 mark surpassed. 15-1 :bow :woo Incredible series for Durant. Great series for LeBron. How in the hell won't the Warriors make it back?


Lakers did 15-1 in 2001.

Warriors went 16-1 this year.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Chrome said:


> :salute congrats to the Warriors fans, that's a hell of a team ya got. Durant played one hell of a series, deserves a shit ton of credit.


They have a great team but no one currently in the entire league to give them a real challenge which is a little disturbing right now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LeBron just averaged a triple double in the finals. :done, only guy that was scoring in the end there, just wasn;t enough


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Now that that's done with, we can move on to what really matters

FIBA Basketball :mark:

Canada will start their qualification games for the basketball WORLD CUP against the virgin islands in November 

Go Canada


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I've talked a lot of shit about Durant and he still took the easy route, but whatever. He's a DC guy and the 2nd best player in the world so congrats to him. Deserved at this point in his career I guess.

I don't wanna take much away from Golden State because the season's over so there's no point, but make no mistake they had an easy ass road to get there.

I'm gonna need some more superteams though so I don't have to see this shit EVERY June for the next few years. I need Paul to the Spurs, Griffin to OKC, idk just something. :lol


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> I dunno. The line says 4-1, bu the cavs BLEW game 3. It couldve very well be a better series next time.


Yeah they really needed that Game 3. It will probably remain a sour 'What If' scenario for a long time to come for the Cavs.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Pretty good game, gotta watch more NBA in the future


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Lakers did 15-1 in 2001.
> 
> Warriors went 16-1 this year.


You're right. My mind was numbed by RAW. :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

THE FRUMIOUS BANDERSNATCH said:


> You're right. My mind was numbed by RAW. :lol


Why are you watching Raw when the superior sports-entertainment product is on?:hmmm


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I could care less about KD getting his first Ring, but the guy did his thing in these finals you cannot deny that. I'm more happy about a guy like West getting his first Ring because dude has been a quality player in the NBA and now gets that ring he's been wanting for years.

I look forward to what the Cavs do to improve as a team, but it's so glaring that when Lebron is off the court even for a few mins Irving's confidence isn't as strong. With all the mins Lebron plays you can see his shot getting weak, and they have no where to turn at a team if Irving isn't doing as well. I don't know who's coming out in FA, but the Cavs should strap their whole Bench at the Local Strap Yard and find new talent to help their team out going forward. As for the Warriors, if they can keep the team together, they are going to baring injury, and players leaving, easily coast to more NBA Appearances.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Why are you watching Raw when the superior sports-entertainment product is on?:hmmm



I listened to the Warriors on radio until the fourth while mocking RAW until then.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Inb4 Pau Gasol joins the Warriors next year for the mid level exception.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey said:


> Inb4 Pau Gasol joins the Warriors next year for the mid level exception.


Someone has to replace David West. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE WARRIORS HAVE DONE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woo :curry :woo :curry2 :woo :curry3 :woo :chefcurry :woo :woo :kd1 :woo :kd2 :woo :kd3 :woo :durant :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo IGGY FOR 20, AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, THE 3 TIME SHAQTIN MVP, JAVAAAAAAAAAAALEEEEEEEEEE MCGEEEEEEEEEEEE :woo







:woo

THEY TRAILED FOR LONG PERIODS AND NEVER GAVE UP!!! :chefcurry WAS DETERMINED TO MAKE UP FOR HIS PAST LACKLUSTER FINALS PERFORMANCES WITH ASSIST AFTER ASSIST AND DRIVE AFTER DRIVE, AND HE GOT REVENGE ON KYRIE IN THE LAST MINUTE!!! :kd3 WAS DETERMINED TO SHOW EVERYONE HE'S NOT JUST HERE TO COAST TO A TITLE BY BEING THE PRIMARY OFFENSIVE OPTION, PLAYING GREAT DEFENSE, AND TAKING CHARGE IN THE CLUTCH!!! :klay and :dray PLAYED EXCELLENT DEFENSE THROUGHOUT, AND I HOPE ZAZA GETS TRADED DURING THE OFF SEASON!!!! WOOO WARRIORS WOOO!!!!! :woo BATMAN AND ROBIN HAVE SAVED THE DAY :kd3 /\ :curry







:woo *


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Corey said:


> I've talked a lot of shit about Durant and he still took the easy route, but whatever. He's a DC guy and the 2nd best player in the world so congrats to him. Deserved at this point in his career I guess.
> 
> I don't wanna take much away from Golden State because the season's over so there's no point, but make no mistake they had an easy ass road to get there.
> 
> I'm gonna need some more superteams though so I don't have to see this shit EVERY June for the next few years. I need Paul to the Spurs, Griffin to OKC, idk just something.


Very well said. I hope that scenario does happen. Both these teams had way too easy of a path this year, and if nothing changes, I can't see anything vastly different.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cannot wait for the Inside The NBA gang talk about McGee having an actual ring now. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Cannot wait for the Inside The NBA gang talk about McGee having an actual ring now. :lol


Was just about to post that hahaha, more rings than Barkley


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Guess I could see the Cavs adding D-Wade in the offseason if he wants out of Chicago? Other than that I have no idea. Some trades might be coming, who knows.



Legit BOSS said:


> AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST, THE 3 TIME SHAQTIN MVP, JAVAAAAAAAAAAALEEEEEEEEEE MCGEEEEEEEEEEEE :woo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still can't believe this dude is an NBA Champion. :lol


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

Machiavelli said:


> Was just about to post that hahaha, more rings than Barkley


By way too many standards, many idiots would have to conclude, by their logic, that McGee is a better player than Charles Barkley.

1 ring to 0 rings.

Yea, some people are that dumb.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

JR should have gotten the ball more tonight, he was having one of those JR games...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Guess I could see the Cavs adding D-Wade in the offseason if he wants out of Chicago? Other than that I have no idea. Some trades might be coming, who knows.


Wade's owed like 24 million next year or something. He ain't turning that money down. :lol

Could see him getting bought out next March though.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy fuck I didn't even realize the Cavs bench scored 7 points tonight. :lmao God damn


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Wade's owed like 24 million next year or something. He ain't turning that money down. :lol
> 
> Could see him getting bought out next March though.


Yeah I figured so. Just remember a quote from him somewhere saying that if he wanted to ring chase he could ring chase. That was the luxury he had being that far into his career. Something along those lines.

Who knows, maybe he just wants to play with Bron for a year again and have a legit chance at another chip. Would be a hell of a lot less money though, that's for sure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> Guess I could see the Cavs adding D-Wade in the offseason if he wants out of Chicago? Other than that I have no idea. Some trades might be coming, who knows.


*I see Carmelo for Love before Wade. Cavs definitely don't want to get rid of Kyrie.*




> Still can't believe this dude is an NBA Champion. :lol


*
PUT SOME RESPEK ON HIS NAME!*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Lol at old man Wade joining the Cavs. Not going to make a difference against the Warriors.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Lol at old man Wade joining the Cavs. Not going to make a difference against the Warriors.


You're right. Tbf neither will Carmelo or anyone else that you think may logically come to Cleveland.

We're about to get Cavs/Warriors IV though. :lol


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> You're right. Tbf neither will Carmelo or anyone else that you think may logically come to Cleveland.
> 
> We're about to get Cavs/Warriors IV though. :lol


Same outcome Warriors win.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations to the Golden State Warriors on winning the NBA Finals again!

- Vic


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Called it when Durant announced he was joining the team. 

Oh well. 

Bron is probably firing the entire bench after this series.... He should be calling Kawhi and Westbrook about teaming up to stop the western conference all stars. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lebron saying he's never been on a super team. :lelbron


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Lebron saying he's never been on a super team. :lelbron


:StephenA7


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Come on, Bron. 

The Heat weren't as good as this team but to say they weren't a super team? Bullshit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Kind of shitting on your own team there as well.

Congrats GS. Happy you added another loss on LeBron's Finals resume. Drops to 3-5 (as opposed to Jordan's 6-0 and Russell's 11-1 and Kobe's 5-2)


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The toaster got a shoutout in the press conference!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A is STILL so salty about KD joining the Warriors :kobelol*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't care what these teams do in the offseason. I want to know what the Bucks can do to get better!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cleveland needs to secure the rights to all of Lavar Ball's sons.:mark


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Probably some people in here who still think Cavs will win the series...

Congrats DESO! Happy for you.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joel said:


> Probably some people in here who still think Cavs will win the series...
> 
> Congrats DESO! Happy for you.


Remember when people were arguing "depth>KD" :mj4


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats to the Golden State Warriors. It was really awesome to see Kevin Durant ball out of his mind to win Finals MVP and to see Steph Curry redeem himself after his lackluster performance in the Finals last year.

Also, much respect for LeBron James and company for trying to come back by having a sensational Game 4 and for trying to keep the game close in Game 5. As much as I don't like LeBron, dude tried his hardest for trying to achieve the impossible by attempting to defeat this juggernaut known as the Golden State Warriors.

Don't know what's gonna happen this off-season or next season but all I know is this: I REALLY don't want a Warriors/Cavaliers Finals again lol.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah we really don't need to see another Cavs/Warriors finals lol, at least not next year. Celtics and Spurs need to make some moves.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> *Yeah we really don't need to see another Cavs/Warriors finals lol, at least not next year. Celtics *and Spurs need to make some moves.


But we will


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Nice to see LeBron beaten at his own "fuck trying to beat those guy, I'm going to team up with them" game.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Flair Flop said:


> Nice to see LeBron beaten at his own "fuck trying to beat those guy, I'm going to team up with them" game.


Ya sig is the best. Lol at Charlotte and Becky pretending to smoke.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Uptown King said:


> Ya sig is the best. Lol at Charlotte and Becky pretending to smoke.


They're pretending to sip tea. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> They're pretending to sip tea. :lol


Sure they are:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Josh Jackson cancels his workout with Boston. Word is he's already received a guarantee from a "top three" team.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

The funny thing about Cavs fans complaining about Durant, is if Lebron didn't insist on overpaying for his pals Thompson and JR Smith they could have added another all star in their prime and I doubt a single Cavs fans would be saying anything about competitive balance if they had a 4th all star instead and Durant stayed in OKC.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## borck lesnar (Mar 27, 2015)

Thank you for ruining the NBA Kevin Durant


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

@AryaDark @CALΔMITY @Chrome @Cleavage @Even Flow @Joff @Legit BOSS @Notorious @Rowdy Yates @seabs @Stax Classic

I'm just so happy right now, and as strange as it may be, I am truly so happy for Kevin Durant. Of course his joining this team made an already-lethal and, by regular season standards, at least, historic team into a superteam. Durant was not merely "chasing a ring"; he was the difference-maker who, particularly come playoff time, and most indispensably come Finals time, was the undeniable prime mover (and deservedly crowned NBA Finals Most Valuable Player). Just trying to logically work around that paradoxical element to the entire drama, haha. Durant was almost never an adscititious contributor, to say the least. 

One group is certainly unhappy and that is ABC, who did not get the return on investment they were looking for with the WARRIORS winning so many series 4-0 and the Finals only going five games. :lol

The 1-3 pick and roll of which so many Warriors fans dreamed when merely considering the possibility of Durant coming to the Warriors was mostly kept under wraps by the Warriors, but the unstoppable force of baiting the defense with it by Curry and Durant was delivered over and over and over again by the Warriors in Game 5. And why not? All 29 other teams finally got a good look at what one of the cornerstones of future Golden State Warriors seasons will be, and now teams will be considering that. It was opened up in part by Curry's insistence on attacking the basket, which was a positive change of pace from Game 4. Curry's attacks resulted in him going to the line a multitude of times, too, which was a major component in driving the Warriors' success in Game 5. 

So while Curry committed some unfortunate mistakes, he was also the band leader in terms of setting the different tone to this game, and his conspiring with Durant aided :kd3 and Durant's versatility opened up more lanes for Curry, so the symbiotic relationship of their on-court chemistry seemed to reach deeper qualities than ever before. In that sense it was the Platonic ideal of the final game of the season for the new, revamped Warriors with Durant at its heart. 

The durability of the team and the paucity of playoff games played helped Steve Kerr allow his "big dogs" to run free, with multiple star players amassing over 40 minutes and even Andre "The Giant" Iguodala playing a massive 38 minutes (I believe?), and IGGY delivered an astonishing 20 points. 

Which leads to one of the other main stories of the game. The Warriors bench offered the team a strong 35 points, while the Cavaliers' bench could only put up 7. In that sense, the frontal prong, the tip of the spear is indeed the two-headed monster of Curry and Durant or Durant and Curry, or the "Big Four" of those two gentlemen with Klay Thompson--whose two three-pointers near the beginning of the third quarter were rather huge in spite of his otherwise dismal night from distance; again his ordinary scoring was more than permissible considering the tasks with which he was charged in defending several of the best players in the NBA--and Draymond Green, that old "Strength in Numbers" slogan of the Warriors remains intact as an important asset. This team is dramatically more top-heavy than it was before Durant chose to absquatulate from Oklahoma City and to Golden State, but the "Three Wise Men" of the bench in Iguodala, Shaun Livingston (whose impact on the game was hardly described by the 5 points he gave the Dubs) and David West (whose jumper in the second quarter seemed to settle the team down just when they needed to be and his confrontation with Tristan Thompson and JR Smith--whose shooting was utterly ridiculous yet again--got the Warriors bench and crowd into the game at just the right time, perhaps through sheer serendipity, ha) serve as a suitable multi-player anchor off of the bench. With Ian Clark effectively taking Barbosa's old roster spot and of course Zaza Pachulia, when he plays up to his "good Zaza" possibilities, as he did in the first quarter tonight with three big rebounds and quality minutes all around, with Javaaaaaaale McGeeeeeeeeeeeeee doing his thing when he's allowed in, haha... All of the effort from everybody ultimately helps! 



SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Wow it's really over.... Well that was quite the ride. :sk
> 
> Congrats to Deso, LB and every single GS mark out there, y'all made it.


Thank you, *SUPA HOT FIRE*!  



Chrome said:


> :salute congrats to the Warriors fans, that's a hell of a team ya got. Durant played one hell of a series, deserves a shit ton of credit.


Thank you!   

Yes Durant was magnificent! Everything said about the bench and all of the role players notwithstanding, having Durant right there, and now the unleashing of the 1-3 pick and roll with him and Curry... It's mouthwatering for an NBA fan. :lol 

His Finals numbers are just absurd... :sodone



Vic Capri said:


> Congratulations to the Golden State Warriors on winning the NBA Finals again!
> 
> - Vic


:mark: :mark: :mark: Yeah! :curry3



Joel said:


> Probably some people in here who still think Cavs will win the series...
> 
> Congrats DESO! Happy for you.


Thank you, *Joel*!  So kind of you! :mark: So happy right now! Very humbling to have others happy for me. Have always loved the Warriors and for most of my life they have been the doormat of the NBA so the past several years still feels like a long, surreal dream to me. :lol 

I mean... Look at this... :cry roud


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/5639862962 (I hope that worked.) 

Incredible. I remember attending games at Oracle Arena in November 2009 (and November 1999... and November 1996... etcetera) and hearing local sports talk jerks piling on the Warriors and belittling Curry's 



Tony said:


> Congrats to the Golden State Warriors. It was really awesome to see Kevin Durant ball out of his mind to win Finals MVP and to see Steph Curry redeem himself after his lackluster performance in the Finals last year.
> 
> Also, much respect for LeBron James and company for trying to come back by having a sensational Game 4 and for trying to keep the game close in Game 5. As much as I don't like LeBron, dude tried his hardest for trying to achieve the impossible by attempting to defeat this juggernaut known as the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> Don't know what's gonna happen this off-season or next season but all I know is this: I REALLY don't want a Warriors/Cavaliers Finals again lol.


In many ways, this series should presently be 3-2 Warriors. Not taking an iota away from what the Warriors did in Game 3 but they truly did steal it and the Cavs' hopelessness in those final minutes is still incredible to think about. 

Anyway, much respect to the Cleveland Cavaliers and their many fans here!


I hope this post made some semblance of sense since that game blew me away! Trying to reassemble my brain! :curry :lol

:woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo WARRIORS :woo :curry :woo :curry2 :woo :curry3 :woo :chefcurry :woo :kd3 :woo :durant :woo :kerr :woo :klay :woo :dray :woo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Invictus said:


> Remember when people were arguing "depth>KD" :mj4


Warriors were also claimed to be "better" without Durant.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

THEY SAID IT COULDN'T BE DONE


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys won't see Cleveland vs. GSW because Kawhi Leonard will finish them off early. 

Mark my words.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Flair Flop said:


> Nice to see LeBron beaten at his own "fuck trying to beat those guy, I'm going to team up with them" game.


I wasn't aware that LeBron joined the Celtics and Magic at some point in his career. Must have missed that.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Congratulations to the Warriors, I'm interested to see where this team ranks among the greatest of all-time. I remember listening to Bomani Jones on ESPN Radio talking about a series between these Warriors and the Bulls that won 72 games. I think what would have been entertaining for a match-up like that would be Draymond vs. Rodman...that right there would be worth the money. 

BTW, for everyone freaking out that this will ruin the NBA, etc...relax. We keep having these teams pop up throughout the course of the history of the Association. Lakers' Showtime, Bird's Celtics, Jordan's Bulls, etc. The truth is only a handful of teams have a shot at the title at the start of the season. Always has been that way, so everyone can take a deep breath and relax. Besides, there's no guarantee that this team stays together long-term as they will all eventually be demanding big money. 



Jay Valero said:


> Josh Jackson cancels his workout with Boston. Word is he's already received a guarantee from a "top three" team.


Sounds like the Celtics are taking Fultz with the first pick most likely anyway. As a Celts fan I'd be OK with Josh Jackson as well. The Celtics might as well just hunker down and let the Warriors-Cavs era take its course. Then, they can be the team to take over afterwards.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BruiserKC said:


> Sounds like the Celtics are taking Fultz with the first pick most likely anyway. As a Celts fan I'd be OK with Josh Jackson as well. The Celtics might as well just hunker down and let the Warriors-Cavs era take its course. Then, they can be the team to take over afterwards.


It's interesting for two reasons:

1. Fuck the Celtics

2. It sounds like the promise may have come from the Lakers, which would mean they're smart enough to stay away from Lonzo and his retarded father


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Deso after the Warriors lost the Christmas game... said:


> Well it was quite the game! :curry needs to pick it up starting as soon as possible because this Warriors team, even with DURANT, cannot overcome his generally weak play right now. Granted Curry actually played all right considering all of the screens he was setting. The Cavs like to beat him up and double him up, and they almost took him out of the game as an offensive threat, so he tried to make things happen for others. Unfortunately too many teammates failed to do what they needed to do. Blowing a 14-point lead with only a few minutes left in the game. :no: Don't get me wrong the Cavs deserved the win but I'm still kind of upset with my Dubs. :side:


 @DesolationRow@Impeccable Sin @Mra22










*STOP THE PRESSES: BIG FOOT SPOTTED IN SAHARA DESERT, CNN IS NOW REPORTING REAL NEWS, AND THE WARRIORS DID THE OPPOSITE OF BLOWING A 3-1 LEAD!!!!!!!!!*

Well that certainly could have gone better. Good thing the curse was broken last year, otherwise I'd be running around Public Square right now in my pajamas setting fire to everything in sight. I'm seeing a lot of salty ass Cleveland fans bitching on social media about how KD had to join GSW just to get a ring. Lest we forget.... .....*LEBRON HAD TO GET HELP SO WE COULD WIN OUR 'SHIP LAST YEAR!!!!* Cavs Nation, we need to hop off Team Petty and just take this fucking L. We're just as much to blame to this current super-team landscape as GSW is. To paraphrase the words of America's finest journalist, Rachel Maddow:

_"You're awake, by the way. You're not having a terrible, terrible dream. Also, you're not dead and you haven't gone to hell. This is your life now. This is our NBA now. This is us. This is our league. It's great."_

Gone are the days when playoff matches were fun to watch due to the competitiveness of several teams. Now the league has consolidated into two teams stacked with all-stars and God have mercy on those who stand in their way. Dare I say it... ....*THIS CAVS-WARRIORS RIVALRY MAY HAVE RUINED THE NBA.* I'm kind of hoping neither team makes it to the Finals again next year. I'd like to think that this chapter was the conclusion of the Cavs/Warriors saga and we can get a new Finals match-up. (This won't happen, but wishful thinking.)

Furthermore, our defense was much too fickle this postseason. You could spot the cracks from our first playoff game against Indiana. (As well as our loss to Boston in the ECF.) Can't afford to play hot/cold like that. A lot of adjustments need to be made this off-season, but re-signing GM David Griffin should be at the top of our priority list. Dude's done wonders for us these past few seasons and we need to put some respeck on his name. (Read: GIVE HIM MOAR MONEY!!!!) Then we can plan accordingly and figure out the rest.

*SO DESPITE MY PRE-SEASON PREDICTION, IT TURNS OUT A CERTAIN SUPER-TEAM DID NOT SUPER-CHOKE IN THE SUPER-PLAYOFFS!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS TO WF'S WARRIORS FANS & CLEVELAND HATERS!!!!!! Y'ALL FINALLY GOT YOUR REVENGE!!!!!! BUT BEST BELIEVE THE WINE AND GOLD WILL BE BACK NEXT SEASON TO AVENGE THIS CRUSHING LOSS AND MAKE KD COLLAPSE AND CRY IN HIS MOMMA'S ARMS!!!!!! WASN'T SHE THE REAL MVP ANYWAY???!!!!! WHERE'S HER FUCKING FINALS TROPHY??????!!!!! BUT I DIGRESS!!!!!!! THANK YOU FOR ANOTHER SPECTACULAR SEASON, BELIEVELAND!!!!!!!!!*










:mark: :mark: :mark: *CAVS IN 8 NEXT YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I REALLY DESPISE THE WARRIORS


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*What a powerful ad by Nike. They must've started on it as soon as the clock ran out. It came out around 1 am. There are some obvious shots thrown at Stephen A.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn Warriors voted unanimously to skip their trip to the White House to visit president :trump.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Damn Warriors voted unanimously to skip their trip to the White House to visit president :trump.


:lmao Think I like them a little more now.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

They really should stop that shit. I want my president to be at work on the problems facing this nation, not worrying about a damn photo op.


----------



## altreineirialx (Sep 20, 2016)

72 Bulls would eat them. They owned the HeatKnick combat teams, they owned Malone Jazz. Go by early round Bulls games and you will see they did it in faster playoff scheduled games.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Skip responds to KD's new Nike ad and agrees about shots at First Take and Stephen A:




*



Chrome said:


> Damn Warriors voted unanimously to skip their trip to the White House to visit president :trump.


*As they should. *


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

altreineirialx said:


> 72 Bulls would eat them. They owned the HeatKnick combat teams, they owned *Malone Jazz*. Go by early round Bulls games and you will see they did it in faster playoff scheduled games.


The Bulls that won 72 games didn't play Malone's Jazz (or Stockton's Jazz). They played Gary Payton's Supersonics, who actually put up a solid fight against the Bulls.

The Bulls that played Malone's Jazz (1997 and 1998) would have lost to this Warriors' team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BVR1YiWAl_C
@swagger_ROCKS :mj4


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wouldn't accept an invitation to the White House either... no matter who it is. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Jules said:


> Come on, Bron.
> 
> The Heat weren't as good as this team but to say they weren't a super team? Bullshit.


They most certainly weren't in their first year, no. 



FriedTofu said:


> I can see why Lebron's to LA rumours is coming out. Lebron constantly making it to the Finals from the East and losing is making his legacy look worse than it is when being compared to the other greats.


How is it making him look worse when he isn't the reason for them losing? 



altreineirialx said:


> 2 more championships to erase Lebrons legacy for Durant and equal him.


:ha

Durant's going to have to do a LOT more than win two more championships to equal LeBron's legacy. And considering the fashion in which LeBron won two of the three, Durant is really going to have to pick his game up in the next two.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> How is it making him look worse when he isn't the reason for them losing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lebron is not faultless regardless of numbers. I'm not saying "if he did X they would have own", but he is not some blame free guy because of the team he's facing. His defense was putrid and his effort on that end and for rebounds(when contested) were also putrid. Before anyone tells me about the amount of rebounds he averaged, I remember people getting at Westbrook for how he was getting his rebounds; well fun fact is that Lebron's uncontested rebound percentage was very similar to Westbrook's in the season(after game 3 it was the same iirc).

He also does an absolutely god awful job of getting Love involved. Lebron runs the offense, so no one should say shit about "love should get himself involved!" that isn't how it works. This goes back to the Heat days of Lebron(and wade) doing an awful job of getting Bosh involved and getting him in sweet spots. It was honestly so bad that Bosh warned Love about playing with Lebron when he first got traded there about the difficulties he would have changing up his entire game. That's why people calling Love "inconsistent" are being unfair to him. He's not as inconsistent as the cavs are inconsistent at actually getting involved and no giving open 3 point attempts is not getting him properly involved as he can do much more than that if allowed.

The entire Cavs offense needs to change if they want a real shot at the Warriors. Yes I'm aware the Cavs offense was not the real problem in the series, but I think if they go with a motion offense(funnily enough what Blatt was trying to get them to run before Lebron's mutiny) it will lessen the load on Kyrie/Lebron offensively and improve the team overall. They also probably should look at trying to get whatever plus defender they can as this many scoring options is redundant, especially when they're cold. Getting plus defenders when you're capped out is hard as hell, but it's one of their few options to improve.



As far as KD goes, he had a true shooting percentage of nearly 70%. That's in-fucking-sane. Durant is not going to have to "pick his game up" at all, he just has to keep performing like this in the finals. I should note that I don't think there's anything really he can do to catch Lebron regardless of how many titles he wins so if that's all you were saying then don't mind me, but Durant did amazing this finals and just has to keep doing what he did.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

https://sportsmockery.com/2017/06/bulls-insider-suggests-michael-reinsdorf-fire-gar-forman-john-paxson/



> When asked to give Bulls fans a silver lining for the future, here’s what Cowley said:
> 
> “One thing I think Bulls fans should hang their hat on, I definitely think that the lifetime scholarships that have been handed out under Jerry Reinsdorf are about to be revoked under Michael Reinsdorf. People are being watched closely and I’d like to say that a couple people better get their résumés ready.” – Joe Cowley


Please be true. :fingerscrossed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The rumor mill is saying the Cavs have George and Melo at the top of their list for choices to trade for Love. George is above Melo because of his age, being in his prime, and being able to play both sides of the floor well. Melo is wanted for pure scoring ability. Love is expendable because he's so offensively inconsistent, and Tristan and LeBron can make up for the lost rebounding.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Didn't LeBron say last year that he'd rather not make the finals than keep losing? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The rumor mill is saying the Cavs have George and Melo at the top of their list for choices to trade for Love. George is above Melo because of his age, being in his prime,
> and being able to play both sides of the floor well. Melo is wanted for pure scoring ability. Love is expendable because he's so offensively inconsistent, and Tristan and LeBron can make up for the lost rebounding.*


Why do you keep bringing up these "rumors" when there's zero legitimacy to them? It's essentially spam.


The Pacers are not trading for Kevin Love. They would rather give up George for free than take on Love for x-amount of years that would neither get them into the playoffs nor allow them to bad enough to get top picks in a proper rebuild. There is no point in pacers getting Love at all so it's unlikely they even entertain the idea. George might not even leave the team since he can still get the super max if he makes an all nba team next year so again they're better off just waiting it out then trying to go for a downgrade that doesn't help them short or long term.

Carmelo helps them nowhere. Love is a better player than Carmelo, both offensively and defensively, and Carmelo would face similar issues to Love offensively with the system they have in place. You can't just run isos all the time as they're not really the best play anymore and Carmelo isoing is far from the best play nor would it make sense to just make him a spot up shooter when again he would be a downgrade at defense at this point in his career and he's only going to get worse. 

If Cavs want to improve it's going to be minor improvements to their bench/trading some offensive players for possible defensive players. Trading Love will not improve their chances of beating the Warriors unless you just do some "fantasy trade" of Love for George.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Lebron's legacy was never on the line because he had nothing left to prove. Constantly talking about his finals record and comparing him to Michael Jordan and what MJ would do are just more narratives to downplay Lebrons current success. 

In fact there was hardly a narrative to this finals series. Just one super team out muscling the other super team.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Lebron is not faultless regardless of numbers. I'm not saying "if he did X they would have own", but he is not some blame free guy because of the team he's facing. His defense was putrid and his effort on that end and for rebounds(when contested) were also putrid. Before anyone tells me about the amount of rebounds he averaged, I remember rather people getting at Westbrook for how he was getting his rebounds, well fun fact is that Lebron's uncontested rebound percentage was very similar to Westbrook's in the season(after game 3 it was the same iirc).


I'm not saying LeBron doesn't deserve criticism. I too am on the fence of those who think his defense against Durant was pretty bad (although there were times where I thought he defended him pretty well). But when you factor in the amount of things he is doing for the team, it really makes no logical sense to use this series loss against LeBron. 



Invictus said:


> He also does an absolutely god awful job of getting Love involved. Lebron runs the offense, so no one should say shit about "love should get himself involved!" that isn't how it works. This goes back to the Heat days of Lebron(and wade) doing an awful job of getting Bosh involved and getting him in sweet spots. It was honestly so bad that Bosh warned Love about playing with Lebron when he first got traded there about the difficulties he would have changing up his entire game. That's why people calling Love "inconsistent" are being unfair to him. He's not as inconsistent as the cavs are inconsistent at actually getting involved and no giving open 3 point attempts is not getting him properly involved as he can do much more than that if allowed.


Apparently the inconsistent involvement of Love is a Lue thing, not a LeBron thing, but take that with a grain of salt. I used to blame LeBron for it too, but quite frankly I've seen Lebron on more than enough occasions have no issues letting Love do his own thing on offense. I also think Irving needs to share some blame too. 



Invictus said:


> The entire Cavs offense needs to change if they want a real shot at the Warriors. Yes I'm aware the Cavs offense was not the real problem in the series, but I think if they go with a motion offense(funnily enough what Blatt was trying to get them to run before Lebron's mutiny) it will lessen the load on Kyrie/Lebron offensively and improve the team overall. They also probably should look at trying to get whatever plus defender they can as this many scoring options is redundant, especially when they're cold. Getting plus defenders when you're capped out is hard as hell, but it's one of their few options to improve.


I don't necessarily agree with this. While I do think those can help them against Golden State, I think their best bet is going the OKC route and making them pay for their lack of elite rebounding. Go out and find someone who can add to your rebounding. If Larry Sanders is wiling to give it another shot, resign him and have him truly get back into game shape. And if he can come close to being the player he once was, that could not only be a steal for the Cavs but a problem for the Warriors. Give Andrew Bogut another try. He can still be very valuable if he can find a way to stay healthy. Cavs will always have the advantage when it comes to rebounding, it's one of the reasons why Kevin Love was so valuable in this series (and why it would be idiotic beyond comprehension to trade him). Build on that. 

But again, what I said above are all big ifs. 



Invictus said:


> As far as KD goes, he had a true shooting percentage of nearly 70%. That's in-fucking-sane. Durant is not going to have to "pick his game up" at all, he just has to keep performing like this in the finals. *I should note that I don't think there's anything really he can do to catch Lebron regardless of how many titles he wins so if that's all you were saying then don't mind me*, but Durant did amazing this finals and just has to keep doing what he did.


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'm not saying LeBron doesn't deserve criticism. I too am on the fence of those who think his defense against Durant was pretty bad (although there were times where I thought he defended him pretty well). But when you factor in the amount of things he is doing for the team, it really makes no logical sense to use this series loss against LeBron.


It wasn't just bad against KD, it was bad overall and it was usually a result of a lack of effort. If we can get at Harden/Westbrook/etc for playing poor defense and focusing primarily on offense then Lebron deserves the same type of criticism. 





> Apparently the inconsistent involvement of Love is a Lue thing, not a LeBron thing, but take that with a grain of salt. I used to blame LeBron for it too, but quite frankly I've seen Lebron on more than enough occasions have no issues letting Love do his own thing on offense. I also think Irving needs to share some blame too.


It's definitely a Lebron thing and not a Lue thing since it's the same thing that happened to Bosh, which was basically making him into a spot up shooter. This offense is built around Lebron because Lebron wants it built around him. Again Blatt was aiming for something different and Lebron helped run him out of town for his own guy. 

And Lebron occasionally letting him post up isn't what it's about. Did you ever read what Bosh said after Love got traded? He basically laid it out as perfectly as you can: you get the ball in your sweet spots sometimes but not often enough and you basically got find other spots on the floor to operate as well as taking advantage of those opportunities.

Lebron needs the paint in order to do what he does. He doesn't really play well off the ball(and again that's a Lebron thing as someone with his IQ could easily adapt to off-ball movement and plays if he wanted to) and when the ball is in Lebron's hands Love can't be waiting in the post for a shot. Instead he's out in the 3 point line waiting for a shot and then they might run a post up for him randomly, but it's not something that just happens naturally in the offense.





> I don't necessarily agree with this. While I do think those can help them against Golden State, I think their best bet is going the OKC route and making them pay for their lack of elite rebounding. Go out and find someone who can add to your rebounding. If Larry Sanders is wiling to give it another shot, resign him and have him truly get back into game shape. And if he can come close to being the player he once was, that could not only be a steal for the Cavs but a problem for the Warriors. Give Andrew Bogut another try. He can still be very valuable if he can find a way to stay healthy. Cavs will always have the advantage when it comes to rebounding, it's one of the reasons why Kevin Love was so valuable in this series (and why it would be idiotic beyond comprehension to trade him). Build on that.
> 
> But again, what I said above are all big ifs.


Except the OKC route they had Durant and the Warriors didn't. Durant is a great rebounder himself, it helps negate the rebounding edge teams used to have against the Warriors, especially compared to last year. Harrison Barnes wasn't much of a rebounding threat, but Durant could easily average 10+ if he wanted.

Also trying to win off rebounds alone won't get you far in the series. You need to get stops and while that's hard as hell to do against the Warriors, it's your only real hope as trying to keep pace with their scoring won't work 4 times out of 7 nor will trying to out-rebound them consistently(which was shown this series).

Also trying to crash the offensive glass too hard leaves the risk of giving Warriors even easier transition points, which is not what they want.

A motion offense takes pressure off Lebron to run the offense, gets everyone involved throughout the game, and also there's a system in place for when Lebron goes to the bench opposed to "well hopefully Kyrie can run the offense like Lebron does", which obviously doesn't work.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> It wasn't just bad against KD, it was bad overall and it was usually a result of a lack of effort. If we can get at Harden/Westbrook/etc for playing poor defense and focusing primarily on offense then Lebron deserves the same type of criticism.


Westbrook and Harden so far have yet to prove they can be consistently good, let alone great, defenders. And they are both still at the point in their careers where they can handle playing both ends of the floor to full capacity (at least I think Westbrook can. The amount of shit that man can do per game is just insane). LeBron on the other hand is in his 14th season and still played the second most minutes of the season. That amount of minutes when you consider the NBA schedule can have a pro-longed effect on you. He's a six time member of the all-NBA defensive team, was second in defensive player of the year voting twice, and was without question one of the best defensive players in the NBA during his late Cleveland/Miami days. We know he's capable of being a great defender. He's been doing so much for so long that I don't think he's at the point where he can put that much effort on both ends of the floor. Again, I'm not trying to say it's justified, but I don't necessarily think you can group LeBron in with Westbrook and Harden on this. 



Invictus said:


> It's definitely a Lebron thing and not a Lue thing since it's the same thing that happened to Bosh, which was basically making him into a spot up shooter. This offense is built around Lebron because Lebron wants it built around him. Again Blatt was aiming for something different and Lebron helped run him out of town for his own guy.


Not really. Love was given a lot of time in the post in the first quarter of games and then they went away from it entirely for the rest of the games. That's definitely a Lue thing. 



Invictus said:


> And Lebron occasionally letting him post up isn't what it's about. Did you ever read what Bosh said after Love got traded? He basically laid it out as perfectly as you can: you get the ball in your sweet spots sometimes but not often enough and you basically got find other spots on the floor to operate as well as taking advantage of those opportunities.


I'm well aware of what Bosh said. The fact of the matter is, that isn't how it played out this year or last year, so I don't buy it. 



Invictus said:


> Lebron needs the paint in order to do what he does. He doesn't really play well off the ball(and again that's a Lebron thing as someone with his IQ could easily adapt to off-ball movement and plays if he wanted to)


To be fair, his ability to play off the ball has improved compared to his Miami days. 



Invictus said:


> and when the ball is in Lebron's hands Love can't be waiting in the post for a shot. Instead he's out in the 3 point line waiting for a shot and then they might run a post up for him randomly, but it's not something that just happens naturally in the offense.


Fair enough. 



Invictus said:


> Except the OKC route they had Durant and the Warriors didn't. Durant is a great rebounder himself, it helps negate the rebounding edge teams used to have against the Warriors, especially compared to last year. Harrison Barnes wasn't much of a rebounding threat, but Durant could easily average 10+ if he wanted.


That's the thing though, if he WANTED. 

Durant isn't a strong dude. And he doesn't have much weight on him. I think we all know this by now. What helps him most is his insane length and height as well as his athleticism. That much extra effort and energy that Durant would have to exert into this would potentially prove to be problematic considering the pace the Warriors play at. 



Invictus said:


> Also trying to win off rebounds alone won't get you far in the series. You need to get stops and while that's hard as hell to do against the Warriors, it's your only real hope as trying to keep pace with their scoring won't work 4 times out of 7 nor will trying to out-rebound them consistently(which was shown this series).


Rebounding isn't the only reason I'm saying this. In the series against OKC, because of the fact they were getting out-rebounded at a pretty substantial rate, they were forced to go away from the small-ball strategy and have a more traditional NBA line-up, which in turn made them a beatable team. Sometimes it's better to make teams have to adjust to the way you play as opposed to you doing it to them. And if Cleveland can get themselves in a position to do it like the Thunder were successfully able to do, then I see no reason not to do it when you consider what they were able to do with it. 



Invictus said:


> A motion offense takes pressure off Lebron to run the offense, gets everyone involved throughout the game, and also there's a system in place for when Lebron goes to the bench opposed to "well hopefully Kyrie can run the offense like Lebron does", which obviously doesn't work.


The problem with this is that the Warriors have a lot of lengthy and versatile defenders. Playing more one on one basketball, especially with Bogut and Ezili gone, has gotten Cleveland better results. If Blatt was still around, then I would agree with this. I'm not however sold on Lue's ability to create a motion-based offense that can consistently be effective against a defensively stacked team like this one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The First Take crowd made Stephen A apologize to Mama Durant like wrestling fans with their chants :lmao*




 @DesolationRow *Joe Lacob stopped by the desk to discuss the building of the Warriors and the inner workings of the management that made the franchise so successful. The drafting of Steph Curry is credited as the move that started it all :curry





Curry's favorite players of all time are Steve Nash and Reggie Miller, just like mine :sasha3





Zaza finishes 3rd in Shaqtin MVP voting since Shaq's mom banned him from mentioning JAVAAAAAAALEEEEEEEE MCGEEEEEEEE on the air ever again







: @Corey @SUPA HOT FIRE.









If Westbrook gets season MVP AND Shaqtin MVP :dead2*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*JAVAAAAAAALEEEEEEEE MCGEEEEEEEE* will always be the true Shaqtin MVP regardless but then again the very thought alone of Westbrook being both Season AND Shaqtin MVP..... :westbrook5


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The media jumped to conclusion regarding the Warriors skipping their WH visit:

*Warriors to decide on White House visit 'when and if necessary'*

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...rriors-say-no-decision-made-white-house-visit

Kobe chimed in on this as well:


> Retired Laker Kobe Bryant recently told Politico he'd "probably" visit the White House. "That visit is more than how you feel about the current administration. It's about the guys next to you, about the flag, about the kids out there who look up to you and the United States. But, honestly, it's a tough call."


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A is spreading the gospel :sas*




*Thoughts on Max's suggestion of Butler to the Cavs, @Chrome ?*


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The media jumped to conclusion regarding the Warriors skipping their WH visit:
> 
> *Warriors to decide on White House visit 'when and if necessary'*
> 
> ...


Let's see how many go.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Let's see how many go.


Over/Under: 3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Stephen A is spreading the gospel :sas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to pass on that, don't think the Cavs have the assets and trading Butler for Love would be dumb imo. Wouldn't put it past this front office though. I'd rather look to the Celtics and try to acquire either the #1 pick this year or next year's Nets pick if they're gonna trade Butler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Gonna have to pass on that, don't think the Cavs have the assets and trading Butler for Love would be dumb imo. Wouldn't put it past this front office though. I'd rather look to the Celtics and try to acquire either the #1 pick this year or next year's Nets pick if they're gonna trade Butler.


*Yeah, I don't like it either, but the Knicks and the Bulls have the dumbest front offices, so it's worth asking. I think George and Melo are their best options.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, I don't like it either, but the Knicks and the Bulls have the dumbest front offices, so it's worth asking. I think George and Melo are their best options.*


They're probably the 3rd worst front office atm, behind the Knicks and Kings imo. Hopefully that report is true and Mike sends them packing soon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> They're probably the 3rd worst front office atm, behind the Knicks and Kings imo. Hopefully that report is true and Mike sends them packing soon.


*Thanks for reminding me that the Kings gave up Boogie Cousins for Buddy Hield and a box of cookies :mj4*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright guys, new debate! Kevin Durant says Kyrie is better than Iverson:





On paper, Kyrie has a better skillset than Iverson: overall FG %, 3 point shooting ability, and even Iverson himself has admitted that Kyrie and Curry have better handles than him, but here's the difference: Iverson carried an offensively mediocre team to the finals, while Kyrie couldn't win 30 games without LeBron James. Iverson would also be even more ridiculous under today's rules. If he averaged 30 points on people who could knock him on his ass, then imagine what he'd do to the soft big men of today who can't sneeze in his direction without a foul being called on them.
*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Probably too early to say.

In terms of handling/finishing it isn't that wide of a gap between the two. Kyrie (and John Wall for that matter) are two of my faves to behold when it comes to the handling factor but I just cannot ignore the team-context since Kyrie (with LeBron on the court with him) is at the moment far more impactful than otherwise while on the other end AI got so far with an inferior team on a collective scale.

With that said: Nah.... I'm not ready for this debate just yet as I hope Kyrie gets to grow as a player even further the coming 3-4 years or so. Maybe at that point there would be a case.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Iverson nowadays would be Isiah. Isiah vs Kyrie is a good argument though, I'd probably take Kyrie though.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Alright guys, new debate! Kevin Durant says Kyrie is better than Iverson:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iverson had a much better supporting cast filled with veteran talent and a great coach that fit his skillset compared to the shit show that was Irving's surrounding players. He had a defensive player of the year on his squad as well as a sixth man of the year. It's not even close.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol at LeBron saying he has never played on a super team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Iverson's reaction to KD winning the title on Ice Cube's new show, Big 3:*
BVXJkmRgdEC



AlternateDemise said:


> Iverson had a much better supporting cast filled with veteran talent and a great coach that fit his skillset compared to the shit show that was Irving's surrounding players. He had a defensive player of the year on his squad as well as a sixth man of the year. It's not even close.


*I clearly said "offensively" mediocre. He wasn't the primary option, he was the ONLY option. No one denies the defensive strengths of that team, but the fact the Iverson got them to the FINALS and got a GAME off that dynasty Lakers team was incredible, and Kyrie does NOT have the ability to do that. I don't want to hear excuses about his mediocre team before LeBron arrived, because the Cavs are 4-22 without LeBron since he came back to Cleveland with decent role players in 2014.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

"Because LeBron's gonna win some more. He's gonna do it."

We'll see Iverson, we'll see...


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I clearly said "offensively" mediocre. He wasn't the primary option, he was the ONLY option. No one denies the defensive strengths of that team, but the fact the Iverson got them to the FINALS and got a GAME off that dynasty Lakers team was incredible, and Kyrie does NOT have the ability to do that. I don't want to hear excuses about his mediocre team before LeBron arrived, because the Cavs are 4-22 without LeBron since he came back to Cleveland with decent role players in 2014.*


My mistake, missed the "offensively" part.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Poor Lonzo. :lol


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Poor Lonzo. :lol


I can't help but think that this guy is going to be a bust.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875406535475724289
Even had it made in Cleveland too. :dead2


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> I can't help but think that this guy is going to be a bust.


Wouldn't be surprised if that would be the case given how much attention his father has gained toward the entire Ball family, combined with his son being allegedly 'better than Curry', Lavar himself being 'better than MJ' himself and that ridiculous shoe deal on top of that. :lol

But I'm really pulling for Lonzo to bring a major revolution to the Lakers later down the road.



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875406535475724289
> Even had it made in Cleveland too. :dead2


Draymond and LeBron going back and forth on social media has me already longing for the next season to start. :banderas

Westbrook liking LeBron's post. :zayn3

Speaking of LeBron.....:






While I don't see this happening I still think it would be interesting to see how Pops would handle him, how his on-court chemistry with Leonard would fare etc.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm making a god damn MOCK DRAFT based on nothing but the whispers, and words on the streets, and smokescreens, and reverse smokescreens, and guessing

If no trades occur: 

1. Celtics - Fultz
2. Lakers - Jackson
3. Sixers - Ball
4. Suns - Isaac
5. Kings - Tatum
6. Magic - Fox
7. Timberwolves - Markkanen 
8. Knicks - Ntilikina
9. Mavericks - Monk
10. Kings - Smith Jr

*SUBJECT TO CHANGE*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Lebron James is truly an egotistical moron at times(whenever he loses and has to make excuses). He honestly said the 2004 Lakers and 1997 Rockets were superteams while saying his teams are not.

If he had the sort of role players the 2004 Lakers had he would have cried ALL SEASON LONG. No one on that team averaged more than 10 PPG in the finals outside of Kobe/Shaq, yet you didn't hear endless excuses about how they didn't more help or how their role players had to step up. No, Shaq/Kobe caught the blame because stars are meant to accept the blame. Lebron is more a princess than a King with the way he acts about this shit.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kyrie putting on MVP performance off court:


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875820453805268992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/875824521818910721
TRADE IMMINENT


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Lebron James is truly an egotistical moron at times(whenever he loses and has to make excuses). He honestly said the 2004 Lakers and *1997 Rockets* were superteams while saying his teams are not.
> 
> If he had the sort of role players the 2004 Lakers had he would have cried ALL SEASON LONG. No one on that team averaged more than 10 PPG in the finals outside of Kobe/Shaq, yet you didn't hear endless excuses about how they didn't more help or how their role players had to step up. No, Shaq/Kobe caught the blame because stars are meant to accept the blame. Lebron is more a princess than a King with the way he acts about this shit.


Was that the team with Barkley and Pippen on it?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The Philly/Celtics trade is exciting in so many ways because of the potential it holds.

As philly they trade away flexibility to continue getting top picks in case Embiid never gets healthy, but if he does get healthy a core of a Fultz/Simmons/Saric/Embiid is frightening,
like nearly Warriors level frightening.

Celtics would also potentially be able to build a great core by adding the kings or lakers(possibly both) picks to their collection, but there's no guarantees in the quality of future prospects nor where they end up in the lottery.


AlternateDemise said:


> Was that the team with Barkley and Pippen on it?


Yes


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Yes


:david

That team was a bigger shit show than the 2012 Lakers.

In regards to the LeBron interview, I too have noticed this with LeBron. I've never really given him much slack for it since everyone has their own ways of dealing with defeat, but I really don't see good it does making excuses in the end. I think Draymond Green surprisingly handled it best.






This is a guy fresh off a shocking loss and blowing the 3-1 lead to Cleveland. He was visibly shaken and his pride was clearly hurting, but he had no problem acknowledging that they simply failed in the end and offered no excuses. He gave the other team credit where credit was due and was very classy about it.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Invictus said:


> The Philly/Celtics trade is exciting in so many ways because of the potential it holds.
> 
> As philly they trade away flexibility to continue getting top picks in case Embiid never gets healthy, but if he does get healthy a core of a Fultz/Simmons/Saric/Embiid is frightening,
> like nearly Warriors level frightening.
> ...


I keep trying to convince myself not to think that the 76ers could become Warriors 2.0 if gets this thing right.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if that would be the case given how much attention his father has gained toward the entire Ball family, combined with his son being allegedly 'better than Curry', Lavar himself being 'better than MJ' himself and that ridiculous shoe deal on top of that. :lol
> 
> But I'm really pulling for Lonzo to bring a major revolution to the Lakers later down the road.
> 
> ...


No.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> No.


On paper it makes sense though.

Give me a team as of this very moment that can beat the Warriors.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

I really hope the Celtics trade I.T for Hayward and then draft Fultz. That will definitely give them a pretty good shot at Cleveland, hell maybe even the Warriors.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The NBA Guru said:


> I really hope the Celtics trade I.T for Hayward and then draft Fultz. That will definitely give them a pretty good shot at Cleveland, hell maybe even the Warriors.


I 100% hope that you joined this forum and specifically chose that username just to come in this thread and make that ludicrous comment. :lol


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Interesting situation potentially going down with less than a week to go. I'm not so sure Philly wants Fultz. Keep in mind that not all PG's have to be pass-first.

With Ben Simmons' ability to facilitate, they can look to the second round (they have four picks there) to get a combo guard (such as PJ Dozier) who will defend three positions on the floor without having to worry about playmaking.

That allows Philly to draft Josh Jackson.

*Embiid, Saric, Jackson, Simmons* and *Dozier* would be a five that may contend in three years out East, as long as everyone stays healthy.

Meanwhile, Boston can trade down two spots, get whoever the Lakers don't pick up, acquire future picks from Philly, and it all works out for them.

Honestly, I think this all developed when word got out that Jackson was promised a top three selection. That selection was by the Lakers. Philly panicked, thinking they had their guy at #3 (Fultz and Ball projected #1 and #2)...so now, a trade is in the works to assure that it happens.

Why wouldn't Boston pull the trigger? Well, there's a chance the Lakers jump on Fultz, but Ball is not a bad consolation prize, and it does prevent the Lakers from landing Jackson after all.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

The NBA Guru said:


> I really hope the Celtics trade I.T for Hayward and then draft Fultz. That will definitely give them a pretty good shot at Cleveland, hell maybe even the Warriors.


Not in 2018.

Maybe after that it could get interesting. Only way we don't get a Finals Fourpeat IMHO is if a significant injury happens to Curry, Durant, LeBron or Kyrie.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm hearing the Celtics/76ers trade might be a 3-way also including the Bulls. :hmm:


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

Chrome said:


> I'm hearing the Celtics/76ers trade might be a 3-way also including the Bulls. :hmm:


Wouldn't be surprised. Jimmy Butler has been on Boston's radar for quite some time now.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Hilarious to hear LeBron use the 04 Lakers and mid 90s Rockets as examples to the superteam trend before him in Miami.

Both of those teams acquired aging superstars well past their prime. Houston had 3 guys in their mid 30s who had all peaked by then. In the Lakers case they got a 40 year old Malone and a near 40 Payton who's play style had left him a shell of his former self.

When Miami loaded up it was with 3 elite level players all under the age of 30 and in their peak playing years. Big difference. He's just trying to deflect this now cause another team has emerged under the same principles that is greater than any team he has ever been a part of. Accept it and stop making excuses.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876261710189002752

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876263342519844865
Sounds like it's officially official. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

So what's Boston getting out of this deal?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> When Miami loaded up it was with 3 elite level players all under the age of 30 and in their peak playing years. Big difference.


Yeah, and they went against an aging Dallas Mavericks team that beat them in the finals. They weren't a super team, and people need to stop acting like them having three superstars, regardless of how good they were, makes them one. That simply isn't the case.

LeBron was wrong when he claimed that, in both regards. Those two teams weren't super teams by any stretch of the imagination. But him simply joining along with Bosh and Wade didn't suddenly make Miami one either. It took them getting a healthy blend of veteran and young effective talent to reach that point, and even then, they still had a couple flaws. Either way, that 2013 Miami Heat team was unbelievably good and I call bullshit on any claim, including one being made by LeBron, that states that team wasn't a super team. 

A super team is an unstoppable machine, with virtually no flaws whatsoever that would cost them a seven game series. That was not Miami in their first season with the big three. Lets stop acting like that's what LeBron joined into. They were lucky that Chris Anderson, Shane Battier and Norris Cole turned out to be very good pick ups. They were lucky they were able to nab Ray Allen. These simply weren't things LeBron had when he first joined up with Wade and Bosh.


----------



## KaZaaM1 (Jun 16, 2017)

Golden State is a super team because they got JaVale. The mans a GOAT.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Do I still trust the Process after all the tanking and trading players for draft picks the past 4 years, yeah the process better start having a pay off. Now my Sixers had a 18 plus win difference from the previous year, and the team all year was a tough out for even the best of the league. Embiid's health is a determination of where my team goes from being a team that could make it to playoffs maybe 7 or 8, or if he racks up the nagging injuries this upcoming season we'll be at the bottom of the league. I wonder what both teams get in the deal, but we needed a PG and this guy better be great if you trading for him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Details just dropped. Celtics get:

3rd Overall Pick
2018 1st Round Pick (via Lakers)
2019 1st Round Pick (via Kings)

Probs gonna try and trade it all for Jimmy Butler.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Boston better be getting a good deal out of this. *_


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Details just dropped. Celtics get:
> 
> 3rd Overall Pick
> 2018 1st Round Pick (via Lakers)
> ...


Woj clarified.

It's actually the #3 pick and the 2018 Lakers pick with protections on both ends. If that pick fails to convey, Boston gets the 2019 Kings pick instead. It's not both.

Love it for Philly. Was worried for a bit when it seemed like they had traded both, but just one of them? Firmly on board.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This sixers team could form a Warriors like super team with the amount of upside they have. Embiid is a generational type talent and fultz/simmons have a chance to be as well. They still get one of those kings/lakers picks and have covington/holmes/Saric as role players already. My lord, the celtics have doomed us all to the process. :mj2

Jk I'm excited. :embiid


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Celtics fans spent SO much time insisting on keeping this Nets pick, hoping the Nets would lose, hoping for the #1 overall, and circlejerking to Fultz. Then, Danny goes and trades it. :crylol :crylol :crylol


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jay Valero said:


> Celtics fans spent SO much time insisting on keeping this Nets pick, hoping the Nets would lose, hoping for the #1 overall, and circlejerking to Fultz. Then, Danny goes and trades it. :crylol :crylol :crylol


I don't have a problem with Danny trading the pick but he should have gotten close to a king's ransom for the pick. At least a good player, the #3 pick, the pick they got for next year and a future first round pick. That's where I don't like the trade in the aspect. He didn't get enough valve for the pick.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Sir Patrick Stewart said:


> I don't have a problem with Danny trading the pick but he should have gotten close to a king's ransom for the pick. At least a good player, the #3 pick, the pick they got for next year and a future first round pick. That's where I don't like the trade in the aspect. He didn't get enough valve for the pick.


That's because he doesn't have a dumbass like King or a lackey like McHale to trade with anymore.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Jay Valero said:


> Celtics fans spent SO much time insisting on keeping this Nets pick, hoping the Nets would lose, hoping for the #1 overall, and circlejerking to Fultz. Then, Danny goes and trades it. :crylol :crylol :crylol





Sir Patrick Stewart said:


> I don't have a problem with Danny trading the pick but he should have gotten close to a king's ransom for the pick. At least a good player, the #3 pick, the pick they got for next year and a future first round pick. That's where I don't like the trade in the aspect. He didn't get enough valve for the pick.


They still have quite a few number ones, plus more picks stockpiled down the road. While they are still a little ways away from challenging Cleveland in the East, they can get that much closer with these picks over the next few years. If Boston takes Josh Jackson, that's still a solid pick for a guy that can contribute right away and eventually be a cornerstone for the team. Both of them can be that franchise game-changer, either guy works. Sounds like they are starting to make a run for Gordon Hayward, and they could possibly target Jimmy Butler or even Anthony Davis down the road. I'd be perfectly happy with Davis in the fold, he's an inside presence who has added a three-point shot to his repertoire. 

The next year or two will still belong to the Cavs and Warriors, it's who takes over when those teams start on the downhill slide that matters.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Davis ain't going anywhere. Delusional C's fans. :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Anthony Davis is coming home to play for the Bulls when his contract expires. :genius


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Anthony Davis is coming home to play for the Bulls when his contract expires. :genius


In 2020? Maybe. NO is a cluster right now, and I don't expect it to get much better with Demps and Gentry at the helm.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> In 2020? Maybe. NO is a cluster right now, and I don't expect it to get much better with Demps and Gentry at the helm.


Yeah, I'm still amazed Gentry hasn't been axed yet. Think if they get off to another slow start next season, he's toast though.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'm still amazed Gentry hasn't been axed yet. Think if they get off to another slow start next season, he's toast though.


I'm not as optimistic that there is enough interest at the top to demand competency. Should have cleaned house and brought in JVG this off-season. Instead they'll stand pat and try to run pace-n-space with AD and Boogie. fpalm


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Paul George just said he isn't re-signing with the Pacers next off-season. Let the trade rumors for him commence.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> So Paul George just said he isn't re-signing with the Pacers next off-season. Let the trade rumors for him commence.


And so it begins! :mark


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876639027285381120*I don't know why people acted like it wasn't in the realm of possibility. "But but...he might make the All-NBA team!" Fuck that. It was obvious he didn't want to be in Indiana anymore. He threw his teammates under the bus at every opportunity.*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Your Warriors have their work cut out for them if George joins the King, LB. 

Just kidding... They die anyway.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Imagine the landscape of the NBA next year if we possibly had these 4 superteams:

Golden State - Curry, Durant, Draymond, Klay
Cavaliers - LeBron, George, Kyrie (I'm assuming Love is the one that gets traded)
Celtics - Thomas, Butler, Hayward
Spurs - Kawhi, Paul, Aldridge

There's legitimate chances that could happen and that's not even factoring in Lowry and Griffin.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Any team that wants can trade for PG13, but he's leaving for the Lakers as a FA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> Imagine the landscape of the NBA next year if we possibly had these 4 superteams:
> 
> Golden State - Curry, Durant, Draymond, Klay
> Cavaliers - LeBron, George, Kyrie (I'm assuming Love is the one that gets traded)
> ...


Warriors is still ahead of all those teams, by a margin too lol.

Celtics wouldn't even stand a chance without a rim protector. Horford isn't cutting it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Any team that wants can trade for PG13, but he's leaving for the Lakers as a FA.


Which is why Cleveland is really the only team that makes any sense imo. Pacers have to trade him though. Gotta get _something_ before losing him.

Would love to see him team up with Russ in OKC.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Which is why Cleveland is really the only team that makes any sense imo. Pacers have to trade him though. Gotta get _something_ before losing him.
> 
> Would love to see him team up with Russ in OKC.


I agree. Well, aside from the OKC thing. However, I don't see how the Cavs have the firepower to pull that trade. Probably have to be a three team deal. Pacers need young talent and draft picks, not K Love.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

And now reports are coming out saying Cleveland's trying to trade for Butler in a 3-team deal. :done


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Tbh Cavs probably need to find a way to get George WITHOUT giving up Love, but I don't think that's possible.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Apparently, they want Jimmy Butler. 

Talks have already started.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow @Chrome*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876907779981590528


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow @Chrome*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876907779981590528


Better be getting some good picks out of this. :mj


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876919614873243648
This would be something GarPax would do. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Better be getting some good picks out of this. :mj


Better not even be entertaining it. Why get rid of a star when the main problem at the Bulls is still going to be there?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joel said:


> Better not even be entertaining it. Why get rid of a star when the main problem at the Bulls is still going to be there?


Why not rebuild instead of holding Jimmy hostage to first round exits every year?

It will also likely cause Wade to leave and then they can drop Rondo too. Bulls need to rebuild, fire their front office, and move on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No. They need to fire the front office first. Why the hell would you put a rebuild in the hands of those two morons?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Joel said:


> No. They need to fire the front office first. Why the hell would you put a rebuild in the hands of those two morons?


I dont disagree, but they also just need to rebuild. 



Also didn't realize that was another random ass cavs rumors. Cavs have no assets outside of their big 3, these rumors are dumb.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm fine with rebuilding. Especially if Butler wants out. What I'm not fine with is GarPax making the decisions on the rebuild. Which is my whole point. Get rid of them *first* and then rebuild. Otherwise you let them rebuild and then you're in the same shitty situation for another 3-4 years, as they will fuck it up. It makes no sense.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Joel said:


> Better not even be entertaining it. Why get rid of a star when the main problem at the Bulls is still going to be there?


I'll take my chances with the rebuild tbh. With Jimmy, this team's at best a 2nd round exit team. Hopefully Jerry comes to his senses and fires the 2 clowns in the next year.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think Hayward's going to stay with the Jazz. He'll make the most money with them, he's comfortable there and they really have good upside as a team.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Cavs and GM David Griffin are parting ways.

May as well just promote LeBron to GM.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I love how you guys have bought into every whack rumor out there surrounding the Cavs when their GM just left. Who has been making all these "trade deals" :lmao edit: Apparently Grif was, but idk if that's not just reporters covering their asses. A guy without a contract wasn't about to make any huge decision for the team as it would be dumb for both the team and the GM for him to do so(without a contract).


Also the first domino just fell in what might lead to Lebron leaving next year. :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Invictus said:


> Also the first domino just fell in what might lead to Lebron leaving next year. :mark:


Dude as a Lakers fan you gotta be shitting yourself with excitement over what that team could look like in 2 years? LeBron? PG13? Westbrook? Big time possibilities on top of that young core.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> Dude as a Lakers fan you gotta be shitting yourself with excitement over what that team could look like in 2 years? LeBron? PG13? Westbrook? Big time possibilities on top of that young core.


Paul George almost feels like a guarantee at this point. He's essentially told everyone he's a rental this year, meaning he's coming to the Lakers in the off-season.

Westbrook I don't anticipate leaving.

And if we go for Lebron it comes at the cost of our young core(we would need to trade one of Ingram/Russell/#2 pick this in order to unload Deng/Mozgov.

But yes, the future is definitely looking bright regardless of what happens. :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Corey *David Aldridge is reporting that the Wizards are trying to get George too, but it's unlikely that Otto Porter agrees to a sign and trade deal: https://wizofawes.com/2017/06/19/da...-wizards-as-possible-paul-george-destination/ *



> Fans can debate on and on about whether he is a fit, or whether the team should inquire about a trade, but the only thing that matters in the end is if the team does. According to Aldridge, the Wizards are interested, and he used his last two paragraphs to touch upon the subject.
> 
> “Washington, to a lesser degree, could fit the bill, too, and the Wizards are looking for a way to make a George deal happen. They don’t have a player of Love’s caliber to put in a deal; they’re not moving Bradley Beal after the 23-year-old just had his best NBA season. Playing alongside Washington’s backcourt of Beal and John Wall, after all, would be the selling point for George in D.C.”
> 
> ...


*I think it'd be incredibly stupid, because he's most likely going to be gone to LA next year, and then they just lost Otto Porter to get bounced out of the Eastern Conference Finals at best.*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LeBron is never going to the Lakers.

Clippers with jerry west is a possibility. The absolute scenes when they finally win a chip and the Hollywood bandwagon latches on. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I think it'd be incredibly stupid, because he's most likely going to be gone to LA next year, and then they just lost Otto Porter to get bounced out of the Eastern Conference Finals at best.*


You said it all right there. As exciting as it would be, it would be just as stupid in the long run.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Cliffy said:


> LeBron is never going to the Lakers.
> 
> Clippers with jerry west is a possibility. The absolute scenes when they finally win a chip and the Hollywood bandwagon latches on.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


He actually can never go to the Clippers due to a thing called the salary cap.



And never doubt the charm of being a Laker. We may not be what we used to be, but our allure will never fade. Legends are made here and legends are cemented here. :kobe3


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lakers: Where Super Stars Go to Die #Malone #Wilt #Kareem


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Stax Classic said:


> #Wilt #Kareem


Jokes?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876996442434535424
Do what now?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/876996442434535424
> Do what now?


Come on now, I expect better from you. We all know Chad Ford ain't know shit about actual trades or anything. :cudi


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Invictus said:


> Come on now, I expect better from you. We all know Chad Ford ain't know shit about actual trades or anything. :cudi


Seems like he read Ramona Shelburne's story about the Lakers trying to acquire another lottery pick (plausible) and immediately jumped for D'Angelo Russell for whatever the fuck reason.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Corey said:


> Imagine the landscape of the NBA next year if we possibly had these 4 superteams:
> 
> Golden State - Curry, Durant, Draymond, Klay
> Cavaliers - LeBron, George, Kyrie (I'm assuming Love is the one that gets traded)
> ...


That would be exciting

Im getting league pass next year. Cant wait


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm already ready to watch the baby Dubs in Philly next season


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cavs are trying to get Jimmy Butler :mark: imagine if they get both Butler and George


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this off season is going to be nuts.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Supposedly the difference in opinion between Griffin & Gilbert might be the willingness to trade Kyrie. Griffin did not want to when teams were asking, but Gilbert might be willing to.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kevin Love took a yearly paycut of 4mil on a long term deal so Lebron's boy Tristan Thompson can get paid and now is being treated like an afterthought.

He did win a ring he wouldn't else have won though so maybe the 20mil ring chase was worth it. That's what David West paid the last 2 seasons. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> Cavs are trying to get Jimmy Butler :mark: imagine if they get both Butler and George


Cry about Warriors ruining the NBA, then cheer for this.

Cavs fans :bosque


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Joel said:


> Cry about Warriors ruining the NBA, then cheer for this.
> 
> Cavs fans :bosque


I still don't understand the issue with the Warriors. They drafted well, attracted quality free agents with their young core, and won the chip with most of their drafted core contributing?

Isn't that what most fans want their teams to do instead of the Cavs trade every picks for short term help route?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877006123357929472*Dan Gilbert is making The Decision 3.0 way too easy :lelbron*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877180741230243840
opcorn opcorn opcorn


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Michael Rapaport and Steven A are both going to lose their minds if they trade away porzingis :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Offseason already shaping up to be better than the playoffs lol.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Cliffy said:


> Michael Rapaport and Steven A are both going to lose their minds if they trade away porzingis :lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The irony is that they lost their minds when he drafted him


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Notorious said:


> The irony is that they lost their minds when he drafted him













:lmao :lmao :lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Me at work today: Name a more unfair and unbeatable team from any time frame in NBA's history that was actually possible if a certain player joined said team?

Random guy around the corner: Ron Artest going to the Pistons in 2004.

Me: :bjpenn


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADE


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877287243236462592


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

:dance :mark: :woo :dance :mark: :woo :dance :mark: :woo


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Jokes?


Ignorance.



Invictus said:


> Come on now, I expect better from you. We all know Chad Ford ain't know shit about actual trades or anything. :cudi


Shut up and let me dream. D-bag Bustell sucks and the sooner he is off the team the better.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Interesting trade, getting a guy like Brook Lopez signifies a "win now" move imo. Wonder what the Lakers do next. :hmm:


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Magic clearly sees something in Lonzo. Smart man


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

DA said:


> TRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADE
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877287243236462592


_*Holy fucking shit!!! :banderas*_


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Interesting trade, getting a guy like Brook Lopez signifies a "win now" move imo. Wonder what the Lakers do next. :hmm:


Sign Kyle Lowry this offseason and PG13 next year while continuing to develop the good kids?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Sign Kyle Lowry this offseason and PG13 next year while continuing to develop the good kids?


Eh, they should pass on Lowry tbh, especially if they're drafting Ball. Getting George should be a priority though.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Eh, they should pass on Lowry tbh, especially if they're drafting Ball. Getting George should be a priority though.


No they shouldn't. Ball isn't going to be ready to compete and Lowry can bridge the gap until he is, as well as provide capable veteran leadership for a few years. With Mozzy being traded, they've got the money to do it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> Michael Rapaport and Steven A are both going to lose their minds if they trade away porzingis :lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk











:lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

We better be getting Paul George back now.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Theyre going for Lebron, not Lowry. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877297403975540736
*Even T-Mac is disgusted by the idea of a Porzingis trade :lol*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Not getting LeBron. Probably not getting Lowry. Lopez has an expiring contract, btw. Clears the decks for '18.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah trading for Lopez is clearing cap space for the next offseason. They didn't have the cap space for George even if he hit free agency. Now they do.

Question is has Russell's stock fallen so short that he can be given away for an expiring?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dwight Howard to Charlotte:lmao

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> Dwight Howard to Charlotte:lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dwight Howard and the 31st pick to Charlotte.
Miles Plumlee, Marco Belinelli and the 41st pick to Atlanta.

Weird trade because it doesn't feel like Charlotte's just doing it for the pick, like it would seem like they wanted Dwight anyway, but then they get to move up 10 spots as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, Howard's hometown team trading him after only 1 season. :lol

Wild day so far. Offseason shaping up to be full of fuckery.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> Dwight Howard to Charlotte:lmao
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


He's a plague on any team.


----------



## HandsomeRTruth (Feb 22, 2017)

I personally thought that was a good trade for the Lakers but that Skip tweets make me reevaluate my decision.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

poor dwight :mj2


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

5th team in 7 years for Dwight, going for that BINGO

Dwight also teaming up with the best PG he ever played with again, Ramon Sessions :side: (who is out for the year with a knee I think)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Love that trade for the Lakers. Amazing they were able to unload that Mozgov contract. Luol Deng should be next.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877337902677712896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877338582892949505
Lakers need to chill a bit lol. Especially since George is likely coming there next year as a free agent anyway.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Love that trade for the Lakers. Amazing they were able to unload that Mozgov contract. Luol Deng should be next.


Will probably be another year before they can unload that contract without also giving up assets to do so.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Learn from melo, don't trade for what you can sign. The Knicks with Melo, Gallo, Chandler, etc? Perennial contender.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Stax Classic said:


> Learn from melo, don't trade for what you can sign. The Knicks with Melo, Gallo, Chandler, etc? Perennial contender.


"Those who don't learn from history are doomed to repeat it." :genius


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Stax Classic said:


> Learn from melo, don't trade for what you can sign. The Knicks with Melo, Gallo, Chandler, etc? Perennial contender.


Melo did it on purpose for the money. 

Chandler/Gallo, with hindsight, were never going to make that much of an impact to make them a contender every year. They would have still just lost to the Heat and gotten clowned for it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Dwight, what a pleb


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Didn't see any talk of Pau declining his option in here, but fuck that guy's a team player if he's gonna take less money to clear space for other dudes (Chris Paul).


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this offseason is getting crazier by the day.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Butler reportedly doesn't want to go to Boston. I wonder what happens next?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

DA said:


> I'm making a god damn MOCK DRAFT based on nothing but the whispers, and words on the streets, and smokescreens, and reverse smokescreens, and guessing
> 
> If no trades occur:
> 
> ...


*UPDATE*

1. Sixers - Fultz
2. Lakers - Ball
3. Celtics - Tatum
4. Suns - Isaac
5. Kings - Jackson
6. Magic - Fox
7. Timberwolves - Markkanen
8. Knicks - Ntilikina
9. Mavs - Monk
10. Kings - Smith Jr

:shrug

*SUBJECT TO CHANGE AGAIN* when the Celtics trade the #3 for Butler :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877324850653667329



:mj2 Wow


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*Howard's hometown team trading him is somewhat entertaining to me because he only played for them for only a season. :lol*_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BTheVampireSlayer said:


> _*Howard's hometown team trading him is somewhat entertaining to me because he only played for them for only a season. :lol*_


*And they allegedly didn't even tell him :lmao * http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...eorge-seemingly-unaware-of-having-been-traded


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *And they allegedly didn't even tell him :lmao * http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...eorge-seemingly-unaware-of-having-been-traded


_*Holy shit, this must be sad for him to know that he got traded. :lol *_


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Cliffy *The extended version of Stephen A's Phil Jackson rant is TOO MUCH!:sodone*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877353797852446722


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877353797852446722




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877568017680318464
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877568017680318464
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


*When you can't trust verified Twitter pages :no:*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877337902677712896
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877338582892949505
> Lakers need to chill a bit lol. Especially since George is likely coming there next year as a free agent anyway.


Very much so. I don't know if it's Jeannie or if there is something in the water, but the Lakers have been going overboard with the star chasing the past several years. Which is ridiculous, because they don't need to. There will always be stars willing to go to the Lakers once they build a strong foundation. It's not like they have to strike now or forever be without a superstar. Build it and they will come.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah 3 1st round picks and a player for a guy you are getting in a year anyway is really steep.

I know they wanna turn it around now and setup for LeBron the following year but this year with George and Ball they still aren't going anywhere in the West.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877691488129474560
Jesus fucking Christ. I didn't think the Knicks could actually be this stupid.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Knicks gonna Knick lol. They gotta get more than just 1 top pick for Porzingis.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

RetepAdam. said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877691488129474560
> Jesus fucking Christ. I didn't think the Knicks could actually be this stupid.


Of course they can be. All Phillip has ever done is get high, pass out books, and take credit for Jordan/Pippen and Shaq/Kobe teams being great. I swear, his greatest accomplishment is banging Jeanie Buss.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> Of course they can be. All Phillip has ever done is get high, pass out books, and take credit for Jordan/Pippen and Shaq/Kobe teams being great. I swear, his greatest accomplishment is banging Jeanie Buss.


Ya, nah. Phil is an all time great coach if not the GOAT. Jordan didn't win shit without him and he managed Kobe/Shaq like a champ considering just how fucking dysfunctional they were. You can't just take away credit from him because you don't like him or anything else. People gotta stop with that dumb shit, he was an insanely successful coach that won 11 championships, he deserves every bit of credit he got as a coach.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Ya, nah. Phil is an all time great coach if not the GOAT. Jordan didn't win shit without him and he managed Kobe/Shaq like a champ considering just how fucking dysfunctional they were. You can't just take away credit from him because you don't like him or anything else. People gotta stop with that dumb shit, he was an insanely successful coach that won 11 championships, he deserves every bit of credit he got as a coach.


Yeah, nah. Just because your dad used to tell you about the Jordan glory years when he bounced you on his knee doesn't make your stanning remotely relevant. Phillip is the most overrated coach in the history of the NBA if not all of American sports. Hitting the bong and passing out books on Che Guevara doesn't make you a coach.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877734367640010752
:lol


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Invictus said:


> Ya, nah. Phil is an all time great coach if not the GOAT. Jordan didn't win shit without him and he managed Kobe/Shaq like a champ considering just how fucking dysfunctional they were. You can't just take away credit from him because you don't like him or anything else. People gotta stop with that dumb shit, he was an insanely successful coach that won 11 championships, he deserves every bit of credit he got as a coach.


But he's pretty much shitting on that legacy by how he is running the Knicks. He has shown he is clearly out of touch with this generation of players. He is keeping Melo partly because he trashed his trade value by what he has said about him in the media, but you want to trade the Latvian Unicorn (who should be the cornerstone of your franchise) just because he blew off your exit interview? You might have wanted to make an effort to talk to Porzingis rather then throw a snit and say, "I don't want you here now because you won't kiss my 11 rings." The triangle offense is clearly outdated also, yet he insists on running that offense in spite of it not working in today's NBA as well as not having the right players to run it anyway.

Word is the Celtics might be interested in him...if Ainge can put the right package together...I say make that deal happen. Especially if they can pick up Heyward knowing that the possibility of being top dog in the East may be a year away now considering what LeBron does in Cleveland after this upcoming season.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Celtics should do anything they can to get Porzingis, I'm actually scared for them to make a pick cause their recent draft history has been so bad. They are great at acquiring picks just not good at making picks.

I'm thinking the no.3 pick, one of next year's picks, and a player like Crowder or Smart would get it done.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

C's have to move a Crowder or Smart this year anyways, probably Bradley too, all those FA's aligning means they can probably only bring one of Crowder and Smart back, and Bradley will be offered high teens annually by someone.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

BruiserKC said:


> But he's pretty much shitting on that legacy by how he is running the Knicks. He has shown he is clearly out of touch with this generation of players. He is keeping Melo partly because he trashed his trade value by what he has said about him in the media, but you want to trade the Latvian Unicorn (who should be the cornerstone of your franchise) just because he blew off your exit interview? You might have wanted to make an effort to talk to Porzingis rather then throw a snit and say, "I don't want you here now because you won't kiss my 11 rings." The triangle offense is clearly outdated also, yet he insists on running that offense in spite of it not working in today's NBA as well as not having the right players to run it anyway.
> 
> Word is the Celtics might be interested in him...if Ainge can put the right package together...I say make that deal happen. Especially if they can pick up Heyward knowing that the possibility of being top dog in the East may be a year away now considering what LeBron does in Cleveland after this upcoming season.


Firstly you cannot shit on your coaching legacy by being a bad GM. That's like saying Jordan shit on his playing career by being a bad GM. Their different roles.

Secondly he had to make public comments about Melo because he refuses to waive his no trade clause. Now if he was the one that initially wanted him when he signed that contract 2 years(opposed to Dolan asking for him), then he's a retard for the contract and NTC as he literally wanted him gone a year later. I'm still just happy he's not a Laker.

As far Porzingis goes, until he actually trades him I'll choose to believe it's his typical zen game bullshit. By asking for a way too high asking price he knows a trade won't happen while at the same time making it clear to Porzingis he's not untouchable. If your boss tries getting a hold of you and all you do is blow him off do you think he's going to be fine with that? While Phil has acted like a douche, Porzingis has been childish as well. I understand Knicks suck, but they sucked for a long time before Phil even got here. The difference is for the first time since Melo got here, they're finally building up a young core again(which would be even stronger had the old regime not traded their last year's first round pick for fucking Bargnani).

So ya, until I actually see a trade I won't believe anything is really going on. If the trade is for something like Booker/the 4th pick or Jaylen and the 3rd pick then the package isn't even that bad for Porzingis.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> C's have to move a Crowder or Smart this year anyways, probably Bradley too, all those FA's aligning means they can probably only bring one of Crowder and Smart back, and Bradley will be offered high teens annually by someone.


Out of the 3 I would try to keep Bradley, he's the best shooter and 2 way player of the group. Smart is an elite defender with great passion but his offensive game is below par. Crowder is a streaky shooter but also again a great defender.

But it's unlikely they'll keep any of them especially if they sign Hayward or Griffin.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> Secondly he had to make public comments about Melo because he refuses to waive his no trade clause.


*Melo has been willing to waive his no trade clause since February. The Cavs just didn't want to give up Love for him at the time. Now, on the heels of his mediocre finals performance, he's the first on the chopping block. Also, fuck Phil Jackson. Porzingis has every right to be disgusted about the way Carmelo is treated and the way this organization is run. If Phil Jackson does this to a perennial All-Star veteran, why should Porzingis believe he will be treated any better once he doesn't fall in line with all of Phil's stupid ideas?*


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Invictus said:


> Firstly you cannot shit on your coaching legacy by being a bad GM. That's like saying Jordan shit on his playing career by being a bad GM. Their different roles.
> 
> Secondly he had to make public comments about Melo because he refuses to waive his no trade clause. Now if he was the one that initially wanted him when he signed that contract 2 years(opposed to Dolan asking for him), then he's a retard for the contract and NTC as he literally wanted him gone a year later. I'm still just happy he's not a Laker.
> 
> ...


His reputation was as a players coach and he could reach out and connect with his players. He had such commitment from his players that they would walk to the ends of the earth for him. Today many of them won't follow him across the street from MSG.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I think we can all agree that Phil simply put isn't even trying anymore.

11 Rings or not, no amount of championship(s) can defend his behavior/non-effort while blasting one of your key players out there the open and on top of that trying to *get rid* of *another* key player when you should build around the said player instead.

Used to laugh at Stephen A's rant about Phil trying to get himself fired while cashing in but each day passing by that really seems to be the case. Especially after this messy Kristaps situation.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Taroostyles said:


> Celtics should do anything they can to get Porzingis, I'm actually scared for them to make a pick cause their recent draft history has been so bad. They are great at acquiring picks just not good at making picks.
> 
> I'm thinking the no.3 pick, one of next year's picks, and a player like Crowder or Smart would get it done.


3 this year, highest pick next year, and Smart or Rozier (Knicks choice). But, Danny wubs his picks too much to trade them. Hell, he decided he didn't have enough picks, so he traded off Fultz to get _more picks_!

We'll see what happens tonight but I suspect he keeps the pick and takes Tatum.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Melo has been willing to waive his no trade clause since February. The Cavs just didn't want to give up Love for him at the time. Now, on the heels of his mediocre finals performance, he's the first on the chopping block. Also, fuck Phil Jackson. Porzingis has every right to be disgusted about the way Carmelo is treated and the way this organization is run. If Phil Jackson does this to a perennial All-Star veteran, why should Porzingis believe he will be treated any better once he doesn't fall in line with all of Phil's stupid ideas?*


Love was fine in the finals and played pretty good defensively as well as great on the boards. Literally two people handle the ball on the Cavs right now which takes away anything that allows Love to get going. There's not enough balls to go around to add another iso player in Melo and he downgrades the team in every single way. You gotta stop with this stupid narrative that Melo is going to help the Cavs at all, his decline is already well on his way and he's not better than Love at anything outside of iso-scoring. There's a reason the rumors were heavily centered around getting players like George/Butler, as in two way players that wouldn't need the ball in their hands a lot to be effective offensively(but could also handle the load when Lebron sits).

Porzingis is a 21 year old kid, he has no right to act like a child to try to get his way. Melo handles his disputes professionally and that's why he comes out looking better, Porzingis straight up acts like a child. Melo didn't skip his meeting and he had far more of a reason to. 



BruiserKC said:


> His reputation was as a players coach and he could reach out and connect with his players. He had such commitment from his players that they would walk to the ends of the earth for him. Today many of them won't follow him across the street from MSG.


This doesn't have much to with what I said though. He's been awful publicly, but Knicks are in the best situation, in terms of a future core, since before they traded for Melo and threw away literally all their assets. Again had it not been for that first round pick being traded away to get Bargnani they would be working with a very solid young core right and Porzingis+the 8th pick still isn't too bad.

His biggest mistake so far was signing Noah to that god awful deal, aside from that it's just been bad PR but I don't think Jackson really cares about bad PR.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> Love was fine in the finals and played pretty good defensively as well as great on the boards. Literally two people handle the ball on the Cavs right now which takes away anything that allows Love to get going. There's not enough balls to go around to add another iso player in Melo and he downgrades the team in every single way. You gotta stop with this stupid narrative that Melo is going to help the Cavs at all, his decline is already well on his way and he's not better than Love at anything outside of iso-scoring. There's a reason the rumors were heavily centered around getting players like George/Butler, as in two way players that wouldn't need the ball in their hands a lot to be effective offensively(but could also handle the load when Lebron sits).


*I'm not stopping anything. You're sitting here and defending a guy who camps at the three point line and chucks bricks at the backboard. Tristan and LeBron can make up for the rebounding, so nothing of value is lost. The Cavs need more firepower to compete with the Warriors. They literally lost a game after outplaying them for 45 minutes, and they lost a game in spite of causing 20 turnovers.*



> Porzingis is a 21 year old kid, he has no right to act like a child to try to get his way. Melo handles his disputes professionally and that's why he comes out looking better, Porzingis straight up acts like a child. Melo didn't skip his meeting and he had far more of a reason to.


*
He has every right to skip a voluntary exit meeting with an executive he doesn't respect. I don't know if you've ever had a job, but it's not mandatory by any means.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Wait, wut? From what I understand, Melo doesn't wanna go anywhere. His position is buy me out or fuck off, I'm staying in NY.

Anybody think we'll see more trades in the top 6?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not stopping anything. You're sitting here and defending a guy who camps at the three point line and chucks bricks at the backboard. Tristan and LeBron can make up for the rebounding, so nothing of value is lost. The Cavs need more firepower to compete with the Warriors. They literally lost a game after outplaying them for 45 minutes, and they lost a game in spite of causing 20 turnovers.*
> 
> 
> *
> He has every right to skip a voluntary exit meeting with an executive he doesn't respect. I don't know if you've ever had a job, but it's not mandatory by any means.*


He camps at the 3 point line because that's where they put him. :lmao Do you not understand that isn't even his area of specialty? Did you watch timberwolve games? He was great playing on the inside and had a good 3 point shot that he didn't rely on because he fucking scored INSIDE. Lebron teams don't allow that because Lebron needs the paint open for himself to work inside and Thompson camps down there already since he can't do anything else.

Lebron gets a bunch of uncontested rebounds, Love was getting offensive rebounds and contested rebounds. No he cannot make up for the lack of rebounds, a number doesn't indicate what's actually happening on the court.

I don't understand what you expect Melo to bring offensively. He's not going to get to handle the ball any more than Love since it's always in Lebron's and Kyrie's hands and taking it out of their hands to give it Melo is stupid. Melo also isn't some super efficient player anymore so when Melo/Kyrie are sitting he's not exactly going to light it up by himself.


Carmelo is 33 turning 34. It would be absolutely retarded to trade for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> He camps at the 3 point line because that's where they put him. :lmao Do you not understand that isn't even his area of specialty? Did you watch timberwolve games? He was great playing on the inside and had a good 3 point shot that he didn't rely on because he fucking scored INSIDE. Lebron teams don't allow that because Lebron needs the paint open for himself to work inside and Thompson camps down there already since he can't do anything else.


*That is not my problem. If he can't make his own offense, then he needs to go. If you want to say Love should stay because loldefense, then I'll say Melo should replace him because loloffense.*



> Lebron gets a bunch of uncontested rebounds, Love was getting offensive rebounds and contested rebounds. No he cannot make up for the lack of rebounds, a number doesn't indicate what's actually happening on the court.


*I don't want to hear anything from you about the way LeBron got his rebounds when you whined all season about people pointing out Westbrook's teammates parting the red sea like Moses so he could get his 10 in.*



> I don't understand what you expect Melo to bring offensively. He's not going to get to handle the ball any more than Love since it's always in Lebron's and Kyrie's hands and taking it out of their hands to give it Melo is stupid. Melo also isn't some super efficient player anymore so when Melo/Kyrie are sitting he's not exactly going to light it up by himself.


*Melo's iso skills allow LeBron to rest longer than 3 minutes while simultaneously keeping the flow of the game going. Neither Melo nor Kyrie can be doubled with them both on the floor, because the other will score. When they're all on the floor, it's a 3 headed monster that forces the other team to pick their poison. If this doesn't make sense to you, then I can't help you.*




> Carmelo is 33 turning 34.


*And he can still score.*



> It would be absolutely retarded to trade for him.


*No, it would be retarded (like, the dictionary definition of retarded, as in backwards) to keep Love, who can't score consistently.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That is not my problem. If he can't make his own offense, then he needs to go. If you want to say Love should stay because loldefense, then I'll say Melo should replace him because loloffense.*


Love is a better offensive player than Melo. The last time Love was a main option of an offense he averaged 26 PPG on 46% shooting. Melo as a first option is averaging 22 on 43% shooting. Before you get into how Love's shooting percentages have gone down, they've gone down because 50% of Love's attempts are now 3 points(opposed to 33% in Minny), which brings the % down.

Melo is not better at anything offensively than Love except for iso-scoring at this point in his career. He's actually not better at Love at anything outside of iso-scoring. Love is the better passer, better 3 point shooter, better inside scorer, better rebounder, and better defender.






> *I don't want to hear anything from you about the way LeBron got his rebounds when you whined all season about people pointing out Westbrook's teammates parting the red sea like Moses so he could get his 10 in.*


I'm not discrediting Lebron's triple doubles am I? Stop trying to make a strawman argument. If I argued "it's okay if Thunder trade Adams because Westbrook can make up for his lack of rebounding presence" then that would be the same as what you're trying to argue right now. I would never do that as I'm aware adams is great at boxing out and getting tough boards, as is Love.





> *Melo's iso skills allow LeBron to rest longer than 3 minutes while simultaneously keeping the flow of the game going. Neither Melo nor Kyrie can be doubled with them both on the floor, because the other will score. When they're all on the floor, it's a 3 headed monster that forces the other team to pick their poison. If this doesn't make sense to you, then I can't help you.*


Basketball doesn't make sense to you at all. Teams can live with Melo taking iso opportunities as he's not really EFFICIENT. They would could get outscored badly with him doing isos so that's 100% fine with other teams. 

And I'm not sure if you're aware of this, which is hilarious, but no one doubles anyone on the Cavs anyways. That's why they have so many 3 point shooters, the Warriors played everyone on the cavs straight up one on one even on drives. What made the Cavs offense so potent is that when Lebron drives, teams are forced to help, and it opens up a 3 point shooter that will make them pay, so it's already pick your poison. The Warriors don't help much and just play Lebron straight up, he might end up scoring but they don't give up an insane number of open threes. If you're an opposing team and Melo is looking to iso then you always pick that as a "poison" as it's by far the least deadly play they can do.








> *And he can still score.*


Not efficiently. Love can score too yet all you do is complain about how a third option isn't scoring 20+ PPG when their whole system revolves around two players.




> *No, it would be retarded (like, the dictionary definition of retarded, as in backwards) to keep Love, who can't score consistently.*


Because he doesn't get the ball CONSISTENTLY. Neither would Melo because he's nowhere near the offensive threat that Kyrie/Lebron are at this stage of his career. He's fucking 34 and bad at most things. 

At this point I really hope they do trade for Melo, although I don't see it happening, because it would be lovely to see how goddamn dumb you look because of it. Cavs already have one of the best offenses in the league and were awful defensively and your solution is to add more offense. :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> Love is a better offensive player than Melo. The last time Love was a main option of an offense he averaged 26 PPG on 46% shooting.


*
I don't want to read shit about Minnesota. This isn't Minnesota. That's like saying Chris Bosh was great on the Raptors. Guess what? The Raptors SUCKED and so did the T-Wolves. They were the default options. It's not impressive to be the smartest retard.*



> Melo as a first option is averaging 22 on 43% shooting. Before you get into how Love's shooting percentages have gone down, they've gone down because 50% of Love's attempts are now 3 points(opposed to 33% in Minny), which brings the % down.


*
I'm really, REALLY tired of your lame excuses. Anytime you get slapped in the face with facts, you put asterisks on them and hand wave them away as if they don't count because YOU think they shouldn't. *



> Melo is not better at anything offensively than Love except for iso-scoring at this point in his career. He's actually not better at Love at anything outside of iso-scoring. Love is better 3 point shooter,


*Carmelo Anthony's 3pt shooting % for the 2016-2017 season: 35%
Kevin Love's: 37%

I don't give a damn about a 2% 3pt shooting loss when Melo provides more volume scoring.*

*Also, if the Cavs still manage to be 25th in defense, then he's obviously not making enough of an impact defensively to justify his employment. Don't give me that crap about "he's only one man" either. Kawhi Leonard is THE reason the Spurs are annually at the top of the list in defense. *



> I'm not discrediting Lebron's triple doubles am I?


*Yes actually, you did, on multiple occasions. By saying Durant's a better player for winning with a better team and playing more defense, you are indeed discrediting yet another historic and never before done offensive performance by LeBron in a desperate attempt to force your bullshit narrative.*



> Stop trying to make a strawman argument. If I argued "it's okay if Thunder trade Adams because Westbrook can make up for his lack of rebounding presence" then that would be the same as what you're trying to argue right now. I would never do that as I'm aware adams is great at boxing out and getting tough boards, as is Love.


*Uh, no. LeBron can impose his will on anybody in the paint. If you're trying to argue that he can ONLY get uncontested rebounds, then that's straight up embarrassing and I'm not even going to dignify it with a response.*






> Basketball doesn't make sense to you at all. Teams can live with Melo taking iso opportunities as he's not really EFFICIENT. They would could get outscored badly with him doing isos so that's 100% fine with other teams.


*
Wrong again.*



> And I'm not sure if you're aware of this, which is hilarious, but *no one doubles anyone on the Cavs anyways*. That's why they have so many 3 point shooters, the Warriors played everyone on the cavs straight up one on one even on drives. What made the Cavs offense so potent is that *when Lebron drives, teams are forced to help*, and it opens up a 3 point shooter that will make them pay, so it's already pick your poison. The Warriors don't help much and just play Lebron straight up, he might end up scoring but they don't give up an insane number of open threes. If you're an opposing team and Melo is looking to iso then you always pick that as a "poison" as it's by far the least deadly play they can do.


*I'm pretty sure that falls in line with doubling. You're leaving your man to assist another player, leaving someone else open for a shot. If JR Smith is having one of those 0-10 games and the other shooters haven't found their rhythm, then Melo can fill in and put some points on the board.*






> Not efficiently. Love can score too yet all you do is complain about how a third option isn't scoring 20+ PPG when their whole system revolves around two players.


*Really? Because according to you, this system isn't fit for Kyrie at all, and that's why he can't win a single game without LeBron on the court, so which is it? Is the team designed around LeBron, or is the team is designed around LeBron and Kyrie, unless LeBron isn't on the floor, so you can make lame excuses for his failure to lead the team to victory?*



> Because he doesn't get the ball CONSISTENTLY.


*More lame excuses.*



> At this point I really hope they do trade for Melo, although I don't see it happening, because it would be lovely to see how goddamn dumb you look because of it.


*This is coming from the guy who said Magic Johnson would be a terrible President of Basketball Operations. At least I get to see it in real time







*



> Cavs already have one of the best offenses in the league and were awful defensively and your solution is to add more offense. :lmao


*
Yeah, when I see a team cause 20 turnovers, lose by 20, and see their bench & role players contribute absolutely nothing in 4/5 games, they probably need more offense.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Likely going to miss the entire 1st round tonight, just hope that when I get home I don't see Ainge has done something stupid


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*More trade news- Aldridge wants out of San Antonio:*









*Kyrie Irving is allegedly looking for trade if LeBron leaves: (which would further drive home the fact that he can't carry a team :mj)*






*More Phil Jackson rants:*









*Paul Pierce: "I haven't shown up to an exit meeting since the 90's."*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That Lamar Odom line:lmao

I died..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I don't want to read shit about Minnesota. This isn't Minnesota. That's like saying Chris Bosh was great on the Raptors. Guess what? The Raptors SUCKED and so did the T-Wolves. They were the default options. It's not impressive to be the smartest retard.*


Or, ya know, you never actually watched him on the Wolves because you don't watch bad teams so you really have no idea what you're talking about. You don't know Love's game at all, you just admitted that. He didn't lose offensive talent or ability to score in certain roles, his role just changed and got largely diminished. Going from first option to third option where you have to pick your spots changes your game greatly. The same thing happened to Bosh. Right after Lebron leaves Bosh again was doing well offensively even though his game had changed. This shit isn't rocket science.

Also "default options" don't average 26 PPG. :lmao




> *
> I'm really, REALLY tired of your lame excuses. Anytime you get slapped in the face with facts, you put asterisks on them and hand wave them away as if they don't count because YOU think they shouldn't.*


:lmao





> *Carmelo Anthony's 3pt shooting % for the 2016-2017 season: 35%
> Kevin Love's: 37%
> 
> I don't give a damn about a 2% 3pt shooting loss when Melo provides more volume scoring.*


He provides more volume scoring because he shoots more. Carmelo scored 22.4 points per game on 18.8 shots. Love scored 19 PPG on 14.4 shots. Carmelo.


> *Also, if the Cavs still manage to be 25th in defense, then he's obviously not making enough of an impact defensively to justify his employment. Don't give me that crap about "he's only one man" either. Kawhi Leonard is THE reason the Spurs are annually at the top of the list in defense. *


Love is not some elite defender, he's just average. Carmelo is horrendous and doesn't even try defensively, that would be a major problem on an already atrocious defensive team. Even if Carmelo managed to score more for the Warriors, he would give up far more points on the othe rend anyways.

And Kawhi is not the reason the Spurs are annually at the top of the list. The Spurs were better defensively when Kawhi sits this year and Danny Green regularly takes the toughest perimeter threat for the majority of the game since Kawhi has a larger offensive workload now. The spurs as a whole have great defensive schemes and rarely foul. Dedmon was actually a big reason their interior defense was so good this year when he played compared to when Pau was playing. Lee and Lamarcus also did well defensively.

You would probably know some of this if you actually watched the Spurs, which you've admitted you don't. You hear narratives from first take and roll with them. It is fucking laughable you call my arguments bad when you don't know jack shit about when you're talking about. 




> *Yes actually, you did, on multiple occasions. By saying Durant's a better player for winning with a better team and playing more defense, you are indeed discrediting yet another historic and never before done offensive performance by LeBron in a desperate attempt to force your bullshit narrative.*


:lmao

Again, you brought up Westbrook's rebounds, I countered by saying I never discredited Lebron's triple doubles due to the nature of his rebounds and then you go off spouting irrelevant garbage. What the fuck does any of this have to do with the Lebron/Thompson making up for the loss of rebounds if they traded away Love? Absolutely nothing. 

Lebron has had a better team than Durant since he joined Miami yet you loved bringing up head to head matchups before this without ever talking about how he played on better teams. Funny how shit changes with you with the situations are reversed.




> *Uh, no. LeBron can impose his will on anybody in the paint. If you're trying to argue that he can ONLY get uncontested rebounds, then that's straight up embarrassing and I'm not even going to dignify it with a response.*


Uh, no. Lebron has surrounded himself with 3 point shooters to create tons of spacing for him and Kyrie to work with, which is what makes their drives so successful. If opposing teams could clog the paint and not fear the outside shot then Lebron would struggle more scoring inside opposed to constantly getting to the rim at will. Not saying he wouldn't score inside or even play well, but he would be doing it a lot less efficiently. Their whole system revolves around Lebron driving and kicking. If there's no one to kick to then the system falls apart.

80% of Lebron's rebounds were uncontested in the finals. That's an insanely high percentage, so yes, lots of his rebounds come from uncontested rebounds and making him work to get contested ones would only fatigue him out even more. 






> *
> Wrong again.*


You're really great at this arguing thing. You can't whatsoever back your claim so you say "wrong again". Teams aren't afraid of Melo at this age yet you're delusional enough to think they would fear him in isolations, which only takes the ball out of Kyrie/Lebron's hands. :lmao





> *I'm pretty sure that falls in line with doubling. You're leaving your man to assist another player, leaving someone else open for a shot. If JR Smith is having one of those 0-10 games and the other shooters haven't found their rhythm, then Melo can fill in and put some points on the board.*


That does not fall in line with doubling. A double team is when a player completely leaves his man to help another player guard someone. Kobe Bryant got doubled often. Help defense is when you rotate over on a drive to help contest at the rim(and usually the closest defender to the drive should be the one helping and other players can continue to rotate to help cover the now uncontested player until the defense gets set again).








> *Really? Because according to you, this system isn't fit for Kyrie at all, and that's why he can't win a single game without LeBron on the court, so which is it? Is the team designed around LeBron, or is the team is designed around LeBron and Kyrie, unless LeBron isn't on the floor, so you can make lame excuses for his failure to lead the team to victory?*


Kyrie isn't a playmaker and without Lebron there are really no other playmakers. Kyrie can continue scoring in isos without Lebron, it's the rest of the team that struggles. As I said the system revolves around two players, that doesn't mean they have the same roles in the system. Kyrie can't distribute and neither can anyone else on the team really outside of Lebron(and DWill somewhat). You try to make everything into a strawman.

"Oh you said the players on the team don't compliment Kyrie's game at all so you're obviously say this too". No that is not what I'm saying. The players on this team don't compliment Kyrie at all, but the system is still built around him scoring in isolation and that's what he does. 

Cavs were 0-8 in games without Lebron this year. In FOUR of those EIGHT games all of the big three sat. In 2 of the remaining 4 games either Kyrie or Kevin Love sat out with him(meaning only one of the big 3 played). In the other 2 games, JR Smith(another starter) sat. Cavs didn't win a single game in which 2 of the big 3 sat this year(including games where Lebron played without the other 2).

Do you know what that means? The Cavs were 0-2 this season with Love/Kyrie playing without Lebron. That is your fucking sample size. "But but but I have no counter argument so I'll call this a lame excuse as I'm incapable of any proper arguments".



> *More lame excuses.*


It is hard to flame you. Seriously. How is not getting the ball an EXCUSE for not SCORING consistently. Do you have any basic comprehension on how any of this works?


> *This is coming from the guy who said Magic Johnson would be a terrible President of Basketball Operations. At least I get to see it in real time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said he'd be a terrible GM and he's not our GM. So far his only move is dumping a contract by packing a #2 overall pick. That isn't good so I'm not really sure why you're even trying to bring this up



> *
> Yeah, when I see a team cause 20 turnovers, lose by 20, and see their bench & role players contribute absolutely nothing in 4/5 games, they probably need more offense.*


Or, you know, they need more defense so they can actually stop the Warriors from scoring on will against them and giving up gigantic runs. But sure, carmelo anthony will somehow help them not get beat by 20.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> Or, ya know, you never actually watched him on the Wolves because you don't watch bad teams so you really have no idea what you're talking about. You don't know Love's game at all, you just admitted that. He didn't lose offensive talent or ability to score in certain roles, his role just changed and got largely diminished. Going from first option to third option where you have to pick your spots changes your game greatly. The same thing happened to Bosh. Right after Lebron leaves Bosh again was doing well offensively even though his game had changed. This shit isn't rocket science.


*Oh here we go with the excuses. Again, it's not my problem that Love can't create his own offense. Meanwhile, you completely ignore the fact the Phil is FORCING the triangle on the Knicks and it's been failing for several years. If you can come up with a thousand reasons why the Cavaliers' offense isn't conducive to Kevin Love, then you'd damn sure better acknowledge the ineptitude of forcing the triangle on Melo.*



> Also "default options" don't average 26 PPG. :lmao


*When there are a bunch of bums on the team, yes they do.*



> He provides more volume scoring because he shoots more. Carmelo scored 22.4 points per game on 18.8 shots. Love scored 19 PPG on 14.4 shots. Carmelo.


*
And guess what? He creates his OWN offense. Kevin Love just jacks up horseshit from the 3 point line and hopes it goes in. If it doesn't, oh well, no adjustments will be made-just keep doing it til it works.*




> Love is not some elite defender, he's just average.


*
Therefore there's no reason to keep him since he's offensively mediocre.*



> Carmelo is horrendous and doesn't even try defensively, that would be a major problem on an already atrocious defensive team. Even if Carmelo managed to score more for the Warriors, he would give up far more points on the othe rend anyways.


*
Except Carmelo actually scores instead of continuously chucking bricks at the backboard from the 3 point line.*



> And Kawhi is not the reason the Spurs are annually at the top of the list. The Spurs were better defensively when Kawhi sits this year


*So please tell us why the Spurs completely fell apart and blew a 25 point lead in the second half after he got injured against the Warriors.*



> and Danny Green regularly takes the toughest perimeter threat for the majority of the game since Kawhi has a larger offensive workload now.


*
That didn't stop him from being a DPOY candidate back to back with his only arguable superior being Draymond Green.*



> You would probably know some of this if you actually watched the Spurs, which you've admitted you don't. You hear narratives from first take and roll with them. It is fucking laughable you call my arguments bad when you don't know jack shit about when you're talking about.


*
This from a guy who blatantly IGNORES stats that shit on his arguments :lmao*




> Lebron has had a better team than Durant since he joined Miami yet you loved bringing up head to head matchups before this without ever talking about how he played on better teams. Funny how shit changes with you with the situations are reversed.


*So now you're trying to tell me that a crippled, past his prime Dwayne Wade and a Chris Bosh in an uncomfortable role are better than a young Harden and Westbrook :lmao. Last year's Thunder handily beat the Spurs and were up 3-1 on the Warriors, so you don't get to use the team excuse in comparison to the last 3 MVPs and 2 All-Stars vs. LeBron, Kyrie, and a bunch of bums who didn't contribute offensively in the vast majority of the playoffs.*





> You're really great at this arguing thing. You can't whatsoever back your claim so you say "wrong again". Teams aren't afraid of Melo at this age yet you're delusional enough to think they would fear him in isolations, which only takes the ball out of Kyrie/Lebron's hands. :lmao


*
I back my claims just fine with actual facts. You're the one twisting narratives and making bullshit excuses to justify mediocrity. Ain't nobody got time for that.*





> That does not fall in line with doubling. A double team is when a player completely leaves his man to help another player guard someone. Kobe Bryant got doubled often. Help defense is when you rotate over on a drive to help contest at the rim(and usually the closest defender to the drive should be the one helping and other players can continue to rotate to help cover the now uncontested player until the defense gets set again).


*In both situations, someone is left open. LeBron drives to bait people to leave their man so he can get them uncontested shots. If someone leaves Carmelo, Kyrie, or LeBron to double or help, they're more likely to get scored on than leaving an inconsistent Kevin Love open who shoots 37% from 3 point range and 42% overall.*







> Kyrie isn't a playmaker and without Lebron there are really no other playmakers. Kyrie can continue scoring in isos without Lebron, it's the rest of the team that struggles. As I said the system revolves around two players, that doesn't mean they have the same roles in the system. Kyrie can't distribute and neither can anyone else on the team really outside of Lebron(and DWill somewhat). You try to make everything into a strawman.
> 
> "Oh you said the players on the team don't compliment Kyrie's game at all so you're obviously say this too". No that is not what I'm saying. The players on this team don't compliment Kyrie at all, but the system is still built around him scoring in isolation and that's what he does.


*That makes no sense whatsoever. Somehow, Carmelo's iso will damage the team structure, but the system works when it's JUST Kyrie doing isos. *:what?



> Cavs were 0-8 in games without Lebron this year. In FOUR of those EIGHT games all of the big three sat. In 2 of the remaining 4 games either Kyrie or Kevin Love sat out with him(meaning only one of the big 3 played). In the other 2 games, JR Smith(another starter) sat. Cavs didn't win a single game in which 2 of the big 3 sat this year(including games where Lebron played without the other 2).
> 
> Do you know what that means? The Cavs were 0-2 this season with Love/Kyrie playing without Lebron. That is your fucking sample size. "But but but I have no counter argument so I'll call this a lame excuse as I'm incapable of any proper arguments".


*The Cavs are 4-22 without LeBron playing since 2014. Now come up with 22 excuses as to why they lost without him on the floor. *




> It is hard to flame you. Seriously. How is not getting the ball an EXCUSE for not SCORING consistently. Do you have any basic comprehension on how any of this works?


*
So Love DOESN'T have the ball when he's shooting 37% from 3? So he's NOT blowing wide open attempts repeatedly? :kobelol*




> I said he'd be a terrible GM and he's not our GM. So far his only move is dumping a contract by packing a #2 overall pick. That isn't good so I'm not really sure why you're even trying to bring this up


*He's clearing $60 million of cap space and putting the Lakers in a position to acquire more stars like Paul George and potentially LeBron James. He's doing a fantastic job as a basketball executive.*




> Or, you know, they need more defense so they can actually stop the Warriors from scoring on will against them and giving up gigantic runs. But sure, carmelo anthony will somehow help them not get beat by 20.


*NO ONE can stop the Warriors from scoring. Their awful shooting spell in March came from blown shots that they usually make.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Never forget:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/877916180702429184
Not expecting any big trades tonight. They're always rumored but really never come to fruition on draft night.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878019524229857281
:hmm:

I'd like that tbh, am a bit worried about LaVine's health though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878028304225157120


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Are the Lakers going to pick LaVar and make all his dreams come true >


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

'BALL CONTROL!'

Lavar. :banderas

On other notes: gonna miss seeing Butler in the red jersey but at the same time I'm quite excited to see what the 'Wolves can come up with, with such great addition.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Didn't want Ball but at this point he's a Laker so hoping he can live up to the hype.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, Bulls made the deal. :bjpenn

It's a good move imo, LaVine is a 20 point scorer and Dunn is raw but young. Hopefully they make a good pick at #7.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Bulls seems all-in on a Lavine recovering from MCL, otherwise this deal just seem so low compared to what Denver or Celtics could have provided. But I'm reading reports that Bulls actually like Dunn who looks like a bust. What's with the Bulls and their liking of PGs that can't shoot? :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jimmy :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gonna miss Butler. :mj2

Should do well in Minny with Wiggins and KAT there, along with his former coach Thibs. Never heard of the guy the Bulls just drafted, but he can shoot for a 7 footer, so there's that I guess. Hopefully he pans out.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Or, ya know, you never actually watched him on the Wolves because you don't watch bad teams so you really have no idea what you're talking about. You don't know Love's game at all, you just admitted that. He didn't lose offensive talent or ability to score in certain roles, his role just changed and got largely diminished. Going from first option to third option where you have to pick your spots changes your game greatly. The same thing happened to Bosh. Right after Lebron leaves Bosh again was doing well offensively even though his game had changed. This shit isn't rocket science.
> 
> Also "default options" don't average 26 PPG. :lmao
> 
> ...


I honestly don't care about the fact that Legit Boss just demonstrated to us all that he doesn't even understand simple basketball terms.

But the fact that he or anyone else at this point are actually trying to argue that Carmelo out of his prime fucking Anthony would be better for Cleveland than Kevin Love at this point is beyond laughable. It's not only 100% wrong but it shows a complete lack of knowledge and understanding of either mans game and of basketball in general.



Chrome said:


> Gonna miss Butler. :mj2
> 
> Should do well in Minny with Wiggins and KAT there, along with his former coach Thibs. Never heard of the guy the Bulls just drafted, but he can shoot for a 7 footer, so there's that I guess. Hopefully he pans out.


Timberwolves have an incredibly bright future ahead of them. They could actually be a potential playoff team this season. If a great PF joins Minny in free agency next season or something along those lines, as well as have a good bench, this Minny team could actually match up pretty well with the Warriors. Rubio/Butler/Wiggins could prove to be an effective defensive trio against Curry/Thompson/Durant.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Timberwolves have no bench and no real shooters. That's a problem. They also drafted a backup center instead of a shooter. :deandre


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gibson would be a nice pickup for the Wolves. :draper2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I love how the trade that happened tonight was one that hadn't even been heavily discussed or rumored like all the other ones leading up to the draft.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

The Kings are having an awesome draft! All were needs and not some reach of a pick!


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah these draft night trade rumors have become so overblown.

Teams like the Celtics still have all the cards cause of their picks next year and likeable assets. I think Hayward is becoming less likely though as 40 million is alot to leave on the table especially when you're already on a pretty good squad.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe we should stop believing in stupid trade rumors(you know, like I was saying about George to the Cavs) that don't actually make any sense. :mj


Warriors might have gotten a solid rotation player in bell. I'm worried about that. idk about any of our guys outside of Lonzo, but they're all young and hopefully 1 or 2 of them pan out. Also one is BRYANT so hopefully he especially pans out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If you're trying to rebuild you don't trade away picks for cash. fpalm

Watch Bell become an all-star or something.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well...the Cavs are officially SCREWED next season


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no surprises from the draft really, but another notable NBA trade this offseason.

And I don't think we are done yet. And hell, free agency hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Chrome said:


> If you're trying to rebuild you don't trade away picks for cash. fpalm
> 
> Watch Bell become an all-star or something.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878093473240367105
:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878037238931537920*Lonzo, LeBron, and PG would be Showtime reincarnated. It's been tough seeing the Lakers be so mediocre for the last few years.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> Didn't want Ball but at this point he's a Laker so hoping he can live up to the hype.


Me either, but at least Dbag is off the team. Would have rather had Fox tbh.



Chrome said:


> Wow, Bulls made the deal. :bjpenn
> 
> It's a good move imo, LaVine is a 20 point scorer and Dunn is raw but young. Hopefully they make a good pick at #7.


Felt like it was a good trade for both teams. Love Dunn, and Thibs wants to win NOW. Also, no Butler for the Celts/Cavs so win-win-win.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rockets with the steal of the draft signing UDFA Cam Oliver to a multiyear deal. 3 and D, with thunderous dunks.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Invictus said:


> Warriors might have gotten a solid rotation player in bell. I'm worried about that. idk about any of our guys outside of Lonzo, but they're all young and hopefully 1 or 2 of them pan out. Also one is BRYANT so hopefully he especially pans out.





Chrome said:


> Watch Bell become an all-star or something.


Really so very happy about this turn of events for the Warriors. Jordan Bell seems like a nearly ideal complementary piece and rotation player for the Warriors as they stand today. Just pleased as punch. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878105654304555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878101927099224065

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/878212528219795456
:clap :banderas :banderas :banderas

:woo WARRIORS :woo :side:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*I welcome Jordan to our team @DesolationRow @ Legit BOSS . :tucky*


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Jay Valero said:


> Me either, but at least Dbag is off the team. Would have rather had Fox tbh.


I REALLY like that Hart pick at 30.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

starsfan24 said:


> I REALLY like that Hart pick at 30.


SAME! Wish we had picked up Rabb at 27 though. 

I know a lot of people are down on him cuz "New NBA!" but I feel he could be a guy that comes in and gives you a solid 15 min a game at both 4 and 5. To me, that's a really good piece to have coming off the bench.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm not going to act like I know anything about Bell because Lonzo, Fultz, and Fox were the only guys I've researched due to mainstream hype, but I'm only reading good things about him. @DesolationRow 


@Chrome Today's debate is if the Bulls' front office is dumber than the Knicks' :lmao*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow so the Bulls traded away Butler for an oft injured veteran and an unproven player with potential. Where have I seen this before :eyeroll

Also yet another GarPax draft that "supposedly" has tons of potential and upside. Just like most of the other picks they've drafted that never panned out :deanfpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"I've met DRUG DEALERS with better morals than their GM!"* :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Breaking news from Stephen A: The Cavs had a deal on the table for Melo AND George, but no one wants Love's contract. The Spurs also shopped Kawhi Leonard to the Knicks for Porzingis and assets. Stephen A doesn't believe the offer was sincere, and neither does he believe Phil's offer of Porzingis is, but it speaks volumes about how the Knicks and the rest of the league view the worth of Porzingis.*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Kawhi for Porzingis? :Trump

Meanwhile, MY Mavs got one of the steals of the draft with Dennis Smith Jr at 9 :mark:

After much research, his only flaw that I could find is that he has one too many Ns in his first name. Everybody knows the correct spelling is Denis :armfold


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Breaking news from Stephen A: The Cavs had a deal on the table for Melo AND George, but no one wants Love's contract. The Spurs also shopped Kawhi Leonard to the Knicks for Porzingis and assets. Stephen A doesn't believe the offer was sincere, and neither does he believe Phil's offer of Porzingis is, but it speaks volumes about how the Knicks and the rest of the league view the worth of Porzingis.*


When will you realize SAS doesn't know anything man :mj4

Literally the last thing he got right was the Big 3 in Miami and that was 2010


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Two things:

1. SAS is a fucking moron

B. Anybody that listens to him, much less takes him seriously, is a moron

3. There isn't a player in the league the Spurs will trade KLaw for


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAEBA said:


> When will you realize SAS doesn't know anything man :mj4
> 
> Literally the last thing he got right was the Big 3 in Miami and that was 2010


*Stephen A said Durant was leaving last year and y'all wanted to make fun of him. Stephen A called the Lakers getting rid of Russell in February and here we are. Every big trade discussion has come from him first. George and Carmelo were always legit offers. I'm definitely going to take the word of an NBA insider over people blindly speculating online.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Is he your uncle or something?*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Timberwolves have no bench and no real shooters. That's a problem. They also drafted a backup center instead of a shooter. :deandre


They have the right ingredients to start with. This is a huge step in the right direction and I would be surprised if they weren't a playoff contender this season. 



Mra22 said:


> Well...the Cavs are officially SCREWED next season


The only thing that would put the Cavs in the category of "officially screwed" is if they trade Kevin Love for Carmelo Anthony straight up (which they won't do because only a moron would do that). They're still the top team in the East by a pretty wide margin. What they need to do is focus on finding ways to fill the areas of their team that they are lacking in, not try to trade Love for another all star. And trading Love away makes little sense at this point anyways. He was good this year for Cleveland and played very well in the finals. Trading him will only add on to their problems.



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm not going to act like I know anything about Bell*


Right because you totally don't do that with other players :eyeroll


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Stephen A said Durant was leaving last year and y'all wanted to make fun of him. Stephen A called the Lakers getting rid of Russell in February and here we are. Every big trade discussion has come from him first. George and Carmelo were always legit offers. I'm definitely going to take the word of an NBA insider over people blindly speculating online.*


That's just typical media talking head "He's a FREE AGENT he's GOING ....." talk, nothing of actual context

He literally wanted to fight KD and still hates him to this day because KD said he was lying and HE WAS, lmao he never was going to LA. SAS said he was and swore by it. I honestly can't remember outside the Big 3 the last time he was actually right

Also how do you know they are legit offers? Carmelo has been rumored to go to everyone from here to mars for years as well as DLO has been rumored back of Ball coming, again this isn't special news only SAS thinks


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Chris Broussard > Stephen A Smith


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

SAEBA said:


> Also how do you know they are legit offers? Carmelo has been rumored to go to everyone from here to mars for years as well as DLO has been rumored back of Ball coming, again this isn't special news only SAS thinks


It isn't a legit offer. It never happened. It's not being reported by anyone else besides Stephen A (and I haven't even seen him report it yet). Cavs rejected the Knicks every single time they tried to trade Carmelo for Love and there's a reason for it. Because Love's the more valuable player by a pretty substantial margin. 

Until a legitimate source backs up this claim, it's all unsubstantial bullshit that Smith pulled out of ass just like 90% of the things he says on his show.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I know it isn't, I'm a knicks fan I've heard of this for 4 years now


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

CesaroSwing said:


> Chris Broussard > Stephen A Smith


They both suck.



SAEBA said:


> I know it isn't,* I'm a knicks fan* I've heard of this for 4 years now


My condolences.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

SAEBA said:


> I know it isn't, I'm a knicks fan I've heard of this for 4 years now


What are your thoughts on Love vs Carmelo as far as which player is better?


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Griffin and Paul opt out of their contracts. Imagine if Griffin were to sign with the T-wolves.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> Griffin and Paul opt out of their contracts. Imagine if Griffin were to sign with the T-wolves.


That would be pretty insane. As Magic said though they would need to continue to work on their bench.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAEBA said:


> That's just typical media talking head "He's a FREE AGENT he's GOING ....." talk, nothing of actual context
> 
> He literally wanted to fight KD and still hates him to this day because KD said he was lying and HE WAS, lmao he never was going to LA. SAS said he was and swore by it. I honestly can't remember outside the Big 3 the last time he was actually right


*All he said was Durant was more interested in the Lakers than DC or South Beach; not "I GUARANTEE HE'S GOING TO THE LAKERS!" like you're trying to spin it as: * https://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/1...geles-lakers-free-agency-2016-stephen-a-smith


> "Regardless of how senseless it may (sound), in one breath I'm hearing that if Kevin Durant doesn't stay in Oklahoma City, L.A. is his primary objective and landing spot as opposed to South Beach or even his home of Washington, D.C."


*That's a direct quote. There's nothing in there saying "I SWEAR HE'S GOING TO THE LAKERS!" That was also back in October 2015. The Warriors move was literally a last minute decision, right after the 2016 NBA Finals. We know this for a fact thanks to Durant himself and Draymond. You can't say Stephen A was wrong when there was no definitive evidence to prove Durant wasn't interested in the Lakers before blowing a 3-1 lead in the Western Conference Finals.*



> Also how do you know they are legit offers? Carmelo has been rumored to go to everyone from here to mars for years as well as DLO has been rumored back of Ball coming, again this isn't special news only SAS thinks


*Because Carmelo is waiving his no trade clause to get away from Phil Jackson, and Cleveland has been trying to get him since February. At THAT time, they just didn't want to give up Love, but since his poor finals performance and the idea of the lingering knee and back injuries, they've been trying to unload him and he's viewed as not being worth his contract by the 4 teams they've spoken with thus far. Source from this afternoon at 1:53 PM EST: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePaUiAZT2XM#t=29m15s 

It's even timestamped since clueless people want to act like it doesn't exist if they haven't heard it. As for Russell:*



Jay Valero said:


> Magic Johnson - "D'Angelo is an excellent player. He has the talent to be an All-Star. We want to thank him for what he did for us. *But what I needed was a leader. I needed somebody also that can make the other players better and also that players want to play with.*"
> 
> BOOM! Shots fired, babay!


*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHYhAndJcLQ#t=13m33s Stephen A said exactly that on March 24th. I rest my case.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Magic Johnson - "D'Angelo is an excellent player. He has the talent to be an All-Star. We want to thank him for what he did for us. *But what I needed was a leader. I needed somebody also that can make the other players better and also that players want to play with.*"

BOOM! Shots fired, babay!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lonzo Ball, Rob Pelinka(Lakers GM and Kobe's agent), and Magic Johnson's full press conference:*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *At THAT time, they just didn't want to give up Love, but since his poor finals performance and the idea of the lingering knee and back injuries, they've been trying to unload him and he's viewed as not being worth his contract by the 4 teams they've spoken with thus far. Source from this afternoon at 1:53 PM EST: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePaUiAZT2XM#t=29m15s
> 
> It's even timestamped since clueless people want to act like it doesn't exist if they haven't heard it.*


:lmao :lmao :lmao Legit Boss gonna legit boss.

1. It has never once been stated that Love's performance in the playoffs is why Cleveland put him on the trading block. Don't make up bullshit just so it fits your narrative. 

2. What "poor finals performance" are you talking about? 16 points and 11 rebounds per game as the third option in an NBA finals series isn't poor at all. I'm literally getting stupider trying to understand your logic.

3. The only reason the Cavs even tried to unload Love is because Butler and George became available. Before that, the Cavs never seriously considered trading him. So lets not act like this is something the Cavaliers are desperately trying to do, because it couldn't be further from the truth.

4. I have a hard time believing it was Love's money that people didn't want (although depending on the team we are talking about, it makes sense). This was a five team trade, right? Okay, who are the other teams? Cleveland, Indiana and New York are the three. Who the hell are the other two? That's pretty important information. Who else was involved in the potential trade? What was Indiana going to get out of it? What was New York going to get out of it? Who was going to get Love? Why is Stephen A leaving this information out? We need the full story here, otherwise this means absolutely nothing.

5. The final and most important point out of all of this, there's no possible way the Cavs could have gotten George AND Melo on this Cavaliers team WITH Irving and LeBron as a part of the roster just by giving up Kevin Love. Even without Love's contract, they're still over the cap limit, so this isn't even financially possible. So unless someone else on the Cavaliers is part of the trade, this is all a bunch of bullshit. And the thing is, the only way they could have really made this happen is if Thompson was involved in the trade. And how do we know it wasn't Thompson's contract that turned them away? After all, Thompson had a much worse finals performance all around than Love did and doesn't come close to being a player worthy of 82 million dollars. Either way, this entire thing sounds like made up bullshit.

But, of course, it fits your narrative, so I'm not surprised that you believe it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Don't care


*I'm gonna tell you this one last time. Don't waste my notifications with your quotes because I don't take you seriously. I'm done with anyone who blatantly ignores facts and makes a thousand excuses.*


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> What are your thoughts on Love vs Carmelo as far as which player is better?


In 2017, Love is far better player, he's somewhat become undervalued because he's become a stand on the 3 point line and catch and shoot player playing w/ Lebron. He'd still put up around 20/10 if he was #1 or 2#option IMO

He's more valuable to Cleveland than Melo is IMO. In saying that I don't even want him back if that trade ever happened because it'd be kinda redundant with KP



BBR, Miami/LA/hometown team is linked with EVERY big star FA :mj4 nothing ground breaking. KD never hinted IN ANYWAY LA was his primary spot :mj4 SAS is just making this up. Also Carmelo has been rumored to waive his NTC for years, when it happens I'll believe it.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

AlternateDemise said:


> 3. The only reason the Cavs even tried to unload Love is because Butler and George became available. Before that, the Cavs never seriously considered trading him*. So lets not act like this is something the Cavaliers are desperately trying to do, because it couldn't be further from the truth.*


It pains me to defend LegitBoss but Windhorst said they were calling half the league to trade him 
https://twitter.com/jasonrmcintyre/status/877969513865662464


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I was able to watch Jordan Bell play for the Ducks a bit, not too much but a little, and yes, especially in the realm of rebounding, he's most likely going to bring the goods, @Legit BOSS. :banderas

Eagerly anticipating watching him in Las Vegas this summer! :mark:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Heard Windhorst make an excellent point today on The Jump when he asked why you would wanna help the Warriors? Golden State came calling for the rights to Bell and offered basically the max amount of money they could for him and the Bulls of course took it. He pretty much said that if they want him that bad, you clearly know something's there so why not just keep him? Starting to really see what you Bulls fans have to deal with. :lol


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Corey said:


> Heard Windhorst make an excellent point today on The Jump when he asked why you would wanna help the Warriors? Golden State came calling for the rights to Bell and offered basically the max amount of money they could for him and the Bulls of course took it. He pretty much said that if they want him that bad, you clearly know something's there so why not just keep him? Starting to really see what you Bulls fans have to deal with. :lol


Yup... Supposedly we are rebuilding but we just basically gave away a great draft pick in Bell :WTF


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Heard Windhorst make an excellent point today on The Jump when he asked why you would wanna help the Warriors? Golden State came calling for the rights to Bell and offered basically the max amount of money they could for him and the Bulls of course took it. He pretty much said that if they want him that bad, you clearly know something's there so why not just keep him? Starting to really see what you Bulls fans have to deal with. :lol


To be fair, the Warriors and Bulls are a galaxy apart so the Bulls "helping" them doesn't really matter too much imo. If the Cavs or Spurs did something like this, then yeah, it'd be a pretty big wtf moment for sure. Nonetheless, it was still a stupid thing to do for a rebuilding team lol.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

It just dawned on me that Chris Paul could choose to sign with the Spurs and end our national nightmare.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> It just dawned on me that Chris Paul could choose to sign with the Spurs and end our national nightmare.


Spurs would have to move multiple contracts to sign him and it wouldn't be enough to overcome the Warriors. CP3 gets absolutely shit on Curry whenever they matchup.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Spurs would have to move multiple contracts to sign him and it wouldn't be enough to overcome the Warriors. CP3 gets absolutely shit on Curry whenever they matchup.


Don't agree at all. First, they're more than $20 mil under the cap right now - not to mention the assumption is CP3 takes a discount to get a ring. Second, Curry can "outplay" CP3 all he wants, but what he brings to the rest of the team is what would matter.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> Don't agree at all. First, they're more than $20 mil under the cap right now - not to mention the assumption is CP3 takes a discount to get a ring. Second, Curry can "outplay" CP3 all he wants, but what he brings to the rest of the team is what would matter.


Such as what? Spurs play with a lot of ball movement right now, CP3 would kill that. Kawhi is great at scoring in isolation already and getting himself clean looks while their passing is what opens up looks for their shooters. CP3's defense is no longer what it used to be either so it's not like he's bringing elite defense and as I said Curry regularly shits on CP3(lol @ the quotations). 

Durant>Kawhi, Curry>CP3, the Spurs would not have enough to overcome the Warriors with just CP3. The Warriors have 4 great players, it would take 4 great players to properly compete with them or 3 with a great supporting cast. 

Also taking around a 10-15 million dollar paycut, per year, is rather huge. That's not a discount, that's a massive underpay for a guy that helped bring about those super max contracts that are going around now.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Such as what? Spurs play with a lot of ball movement right now, CP3 would kill that. Kawhi is great at scoring in isolation already and getting himself clean looks while their passing is what opens up looks for their shooters. CP3's defense is no longer what it used to be either so it's not like he's bringing elite defense and as I said Curry regularly shits on CP3(lol @ the quotations).
> 
> Durant>Kawhi, Curry>CP3, the Spurs would not have enough to overcome the Warriors with just CP3. The Warriors have 4 great players, it would take 4 great players to properly compete with them or 3 with a great supporting cast.
> 
> Also taking around a 10-15 million dollar paycut, per year, is rather huge. That's not a discount, that's a massive underpay for a guy that helped bring about those super max contracts that are going around now.


You seem to be under the mistaken impression that I give even the tiniest bit of credence to what you think. The reason why escapes me.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Jay Valero said:


> You seem to be under the mistaken impression that I give even the tiniest bit of credence to what you think. The reason why escapes me.



Was this even worth posting? If you got no counter points or argument just say so. (Y)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Luke Walton just said Lonzo would be the starting PG for the Lakers. That's a big acheivement. Even Kobe had to come off the bench for a year. They really have no other option though :lol.*



Corey said:


> Heard Windhorst make an excellent point today on The Jump when he asked why you would wanna help the Warriors? Golden State came calling for the rights to Bell and offered basically the max amount of money they could for him and the Bulls of course took it. He pretty much said that if they want him that bad, you clearly know something's there so why not just keep him? Starting to really see what you Bulls fans have to deal with. :lol


*The Bulls and the Knicks' youth movements consist of trading away and/or alienating all of their young players with potential :kobelol*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So Luke Walton just said Lonzo would be the starting PG for the Lakers. That's a big acheivement. Even Kobe had to come off the bench for a year. They really have no other option though :lol.*


Another potential pressure-/bust trap added onto Lonzo. I honestly don't know if I'm impressed or scared for him at this point lmao.






How he so casually speaks with both Magic and Luke indicates immense confidence but I guess we'll see during the upcoming season.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Another potential pressure-/bust trap added onto Lonzo. I honestly don't know if I'm impressed or scared for him at this point lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Idk man, I think Magic Johnson declaring him the Face of The Organization before even playing a game adds much more pressure than being a starter :reigns2.*


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see how it's so easy for guys to say Durant is better than Kawhi.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jules said:


> I don't see how it's so easy for guys to say Durant is better than Kawhi.


*Neither do I. Kawhi can drop 30 points on anyone, shot 45% from 3 in the playoffs, and plays better defense. There's definitely a debate between 2nd and 3rd best player.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm gonna tell you this one last time. Don't waste my notifications with your quotes because I don't take you seriously. I'm done with anyone who blatantly ignores facts and makes a thousand excuses.*


Blatantly ignores facts?

You stopped replying to me because I ripped you a new one for thinking Mike D'Antoni created the Run N Gun offense. Just admit you don't reply to me because every time you do, you end up looking like a fool in the end. Everyone knows that's the reason because you do it to literally everyone not named Magic.



CesaroSwing said:


> It pains me to defend LegitBoss but Windhorst said they were calling half the league to trade him
> https://twitter.com/jasonrmcintyre/status/877969513865662464


And just like that, I'm actually wrong about something in a reply to Legit Boss, and Legit Boss couldn't even be the one to point it out :mj4



Jules said:


> I don't see how it's so easy for guys to say Durant is better than Kawhi.


It's definitely close, but I can see why one might think that. Durant was sensational in the finals. This isn't to say that he had the fortune of being a mismatch for most of Cleveland's defenders, and since LeBron isn't the Miami LeBron who gave Durant fits on the defensive end, there's really no one that can stop him. It really all depends on perception at this point. It's kind of like deciding who is the better player between LeBron and Durant right now. No one is really wrong for thinking one way or the other. It's very close.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I think Lonzo's gonna do fine tbh. He seems like a really calm and poised kid that won't let the pressure or his dad's dumbass comments get to him (let's hope at least).

Looking forward to seeing the Lakers be relevant again. Been a while.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm just here to comment on the Bulls being idiots.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

AlternateDemise said:


> Blatantly ignores facts?
> 
> You stopped replying to me because I ripped you a new one for thinking Mike D'Antoni created the Run N Gun offense. Just admit you don't reply to me because every time you do, you end up looking like a fool in the end. Everyone knows that's the reason because you do it to literally everyone not named Magic.
> 
> ...


Durant was sensational in the finals because there was no pressure on him because he had a mvp calibre player and 2 other all stars to hold his hand if things were close.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Durant was sensational in the finals because there was no pressure on him because he had a mvp calibre player and 2 other all stars to hold his hand if things were close.


So I guess Jordan was only great in the finals he played in because he had a great team surrounding him too? I won't deny that having a great supporting cast helps, especially the likes of which what Durant had, but you still have to keep up your end of the bargain, and Durant played his heart out in this series.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So who's all watching Ice Cube's Big 3 on Monday? I'm tuning in IF ONLY for Iverson and Jason Williams, because they've still got it into their 40's:*


















https://sports.yahoo.com/breaking-team-ice-cubes-big3-league-001545791.html



> The eight-team league will travel to 10 cities across the country each Sunday until Aug. 26. For now, trhe league’s championship is scheduled on the same date and at the same Las Vegas venue as the Floyd Mayweather-Conor McGregor super-fight.
> 
> Games will feature a 4-point shot and be played to 60 points with a short half-time once a team reaches the 30-point threshold – adding several unconventional twists to the half-court format.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879119326812356608
:hmm:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879119326812356608
> :hmm:


I'd be SHOCKED if it happens. More likely that it's Indy trying to drum up legitimate offers for PG13 since everybody knows he's going to LA after next season if he's able.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> I'd be SHOCKED if it happens. More likely that it's Indy trying to drum up legitimate offers for PG13 since everybody knows he's going to LA after next season if he's able.


Yeah, plus Denver looks like they get fucked in like every trade scenario I saw lol.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, plus Denver looks like they get fucked in like every trade scenario I saw lol.


Well, nobody is gonna click on an article that makes Denver better. :ghost


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Welp, Jason Williams is ALREADY injured :sasha3 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879055469670748160

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879057310726934528
Lets hope this is the case and it's not major. Corey Maggette and Kenyon Martin are also injured: 

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879059899635912704

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879107685857329152
What a horrible way to start the season. Hopefully Ice Cube doesn't catch too much HEAT for trying to entertain us. :mj4 @ this headline: https://bustedcoverage.com/2017/06/25/washed-up-nba-players-already-dropping-like-flies-at-the-big3/
*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, plus Denver looks like they get fucked in like every trade scenario I saw lol.


*Whoever ends up with Love is fucked. That's the way the majority of the league sees it :lol.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Damn, i forgot big 3 was starting.

Did anybody watch it? How was it?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

AlternateDemise said:


> So I guess Jordan was only great in the finals he played in because he had a great team surrounding him too? I won't deny that having a great supporting cast helps, especially the likes of which what Durant had, but you still have to keep up your end of the bargain, and Durant played his heart out in this series.


Jordan didnt lose to the pistons, then joined them. We will disagree. Durant and the warriors had one game where they got pounded, one game where they had a struggle. The other 3 were walkovers, no pressure.

And never put durants name close to jordan.

Yeah, im one of THOSE people


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/r...and-dwyane-wade-candidates-to-sign-with-cavs/
*Windhorst is saying Melo, Wade, and George are at the top of the list of buyouts for the Cavs :dead2*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

CP3 getting voted in based on reputation and robbing other people of deserving spots. Reminds me of Kobe in his final few selections. :mj2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> http://www.cbssports.com/nba/news/r...and-dwyane-wade-candidates-to-sign-with-cavs/
> *Windhorst is saying Melo, Wade, and George are at the top of the list of buyouts for the Cavs :dead2*


So Lebron can then lose to the Warriors in 6. :bjpenn


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Isaiah Thomas got a vote for all defensive team. :maisielol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> Isaiah Thomas got a vote for all defensive team. :maisielol


You know it was a stupid guy from Boston being a stupid guy from Boston.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Jordan didnt lose to the pistons, then joined them.


That's not the point. The point is that when he was needed to play the most, Durant played and then some.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Will keep updating as they come in:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879509335105261569

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879511405774458881


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Brogdon was tremendous.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chrome said:


> So Lebron can then lose to the Warriors in 6. :bjpenn


No it's just more useless news. Why would Melo except a buyout when he won't even waive his trade clause.

George has stated he wants to play out his contract.

Wade is the only buyout guy there and him/Lebron aren't a good fit together anyways.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Invictus said:


> No it's just more useless news. Why would Melo except a buyout when he won't even waive his trade clause.
> 
> George has stated he wants to play out his contract.
> 
> Wade is the only buyout guy there and *him/Lebron aren't a good fit together anyways.*


Why not? :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Beverley getting all kinds of recognition this year. 2nd award for Houston and they could very well have more coming.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879516639816892417


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Why not? :hmm:


Because Wade can't shoot and is most effective with the ball in his hands. They got in Miami by sheer talent and defensive intensity, that ain't there anymore.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879524727802523649

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879526721879461889


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FWIW doing these NBA awards like 2 weeks after the Finals ended is kinda stupid. Should've done them a day or 2 before the playoffs started imo.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How did Bob Myers win exec of the year when he was the one that almost chased with durant with is dumbass comment "we can win championships with or without you" :mj4


Give that shit to Jerry West.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

3rd on the night for Houston.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879527207386984448 @Legit BOSS @DesolationRow


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879531805354930176


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The right guy won. :clap


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879537075497914369


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats to :westbrook2.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Beverley getting all kinds of recognition this year. 2nd award for Houston and they could very well have more coming.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879516639816892417


I might be weird, but Beverley reminds me of a younger Lowry.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: YESSSSSSSS!!!! :dray :dray :dray Thank you for spreading the news, @Corey! :curry :woo :woo :woo 
@Stax Classic @Legit BOSS

:dray :dray :dray :dray :dray


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Doing these awards after the finals is a really bad idea. As much as Westbrook deserves MVP, plenty of the media (who vote for these awards) said it has to go to Harden because of his regular season winning record. Their minds didn't change until they saw what happened when Westbrook sat for 3 minutes and lost 3 playoff games as a result. It's hindsight bias, and playoff performance should not affect the decision a regular season award. The voting needs to begin on the 80th game and conclude before the playoffs start.*



DesolationRow said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: YESSSSSSSS!!!! :dray :dray :dray Thank you for spreading the news, @Corey! :curry :woo :woo :woo
> @Stax Classic @Legit BOSS
> 
> :dray :dray :dray :dray :dray


*
It's funny because Draymond said he doesn't care about DPOY after winning the title :lol 





He definitely deserves it though. I had Kawhi second. *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Hell yeah he deserves it, @Legit BOSS! :mark: :mark: :mark: :curry

Thank you for that video, highly informative! :dray


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm a Harden guy but as insanely close as it was it was meant for Westbrook. 

Well deserved. :Westbrook


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Doing these awards after the finals is a really bad idea. As much as Westbrook deserves MVP, plenty of the media (who vote for these awards) said it has to go to Harden because of his regular season winning record. Their minds didn't change until they saw what happened when Westbrook sat for 3 minutes and lost 3 playoff games as a result. It's hindsight bias, and playoff performance should not affect the decision a regular season award. The voting needs to begin on the 80th game and conclude before the playoffs start.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


The votes were cast in April. Only the fan voting stuff were later on.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:dance Fuck wit Dray Day


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Congratulations to westbrook. His triple double chase made the season more interesting to me.

Hopefully he learns some more restraint so when he gets another superstar to play with he can make a serious run for a title.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Next two on the list was Wall & Antetokuonmpo.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879555940051107840


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"BEAT THAT N***A ASS! BEAT THAT N***A ASS! :mj4*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Because Wade can't shoot and is most effective with the ball in his hands. They got in Miami by sheer talent and defensive intensity, that ain't there anymore.


I would just have Wade come off the bench if I'm Lue, if they do in fact end up getting Wade. 

Also, George's contract isn't getting bought out, don't know why who ever posted that article was saying that. You can read the article and it mentions nothing about Indy considering a buyout deal, and honestly why the hell would they?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NBA Awards Speeches:*



























amhlilhaus said:


> Damn, i forgot big 3 was starting.
> 
> Did anybody watch it? How was it?


*Pretty good for washed up old men. I'll take it since it's the only basketball we're getting all summer.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Brogdon is the man. I just hope Josh Hart can be that good for LA.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@DesolationRow *Assist of The Year with 68% of the votes!!! :mark: :curry /\ :dray /\ :kd3*





 @Chrome *Bulls press conference:*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:mark: :mark: :mark: @Legit BOSS :curry /\ :dray /\ :kd3 

That assist... :banderas :banderas :banderas :sodone


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879989733480214528

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880008947129876485
Phil fuckery about to come to an end 

Draft a raw European PG because he's suited to the triangle and then abandon the triangle less than a week later :banderas


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

DA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/879989733480214528
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880008947129876485
> Phil fuckery about to come to an end
> ...


That whole situation was a dumpster fire. Dolan basically hired Phil to shield him from the fans and backers who realized he was doing a shitty job. Of course Phil didn't help matters by signing Melo to that contract then publicly nuking his trade value. And I understand being mad at Porzingis for blowing off the exit interview but did Phil make any attempt to reach out and talk to him? 

Both Dolan and Phil are to blame here.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Phil wants to get fired so he can collect all that $$ while sitting at home listening to his Grateful Dead bootlegs.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So if I understand the situation correctly, he fucks up the team and now gets to leave and keep all the money owed to him because he didn't quit.

That takes talent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YES, PHIL JACKSON IS FINALLY FIRED!!!!!!!!!!! :YES :fuckyeah :garrett2

Of all the stupid things he did, trying to buy out Carmelo was the final straw :lmao








*










BV4yGzPh5c6


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*THE HOUSTON ROCKETS SIGNED CHRIS PAUL!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880088294700331008
And apparently James Harden pushed the hardest for this: *https://www.sbnation.com/2017/6/28/...-free-agency-rumors-james-harden-nba-clippers



> Add the Houston Rockets to the list of teams vying for Chris Paul’s services this summer. The Rockets have emerged as “an increasingly serious threat” to sign the all-star floor general, according to ESPN’s Marc Stein.
> 
> James Harden, who would stand to lose touches to Paul, is actually the one leading the charge. Harden, according to Stein, has let Paul know he is pushing the front office to sign him when his unrestricted free agency begins in July.
> 
> Paul is viewed as the biggest fish in the free agent pond this summer after declining his player option with the Los Angeles Clippers this offseason. The Clippers can offer Paul a five-year deal worth around $203 million via the Over-38 Rule he lobbied for as NBPA president. Any other team can offer four years at around $148 million.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I love the off-season :sodone


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Former Laker Great Chris Paul. NBA should block the trade imo.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooooly shit..... :lol

DA nailed it, so much action going on this off-season


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Again, a major trade that goes down without being heavily discussed or rumored before hand. :lol

Don't care about the Rockets, but I like how Paul made this happen and insured that the Clippers get _something_ back in return to keep them relevant (at least I assume that's what happened).

So does this mean Houston only gets Paul for one year? And do we know how much he's making this year yet?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> Again, a major trade that goes down without being heavily discussed or rumored before hand. :lol


*
It's been discussed for the past 7 days:* http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/new...lowry-paul-millsap/1vwjkb9gflgd41jvgyloe4gnsq

https://spacecityscoop.com/2017/06/24/houston-rockets-serious-chance-luring-away-chris-paul/

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...o-clear-cap-space-to-pursue-pg-in-free-agency


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's been discussed for the past 7 days:* http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/new...lowry-paul-millsap/1vwjkb9gflgd41jvgyloe4gnsq
> 
> https://spacecityscoop.com/2017/06/24/houston-rockets-serious-chance-luring-away-chris-paul/
> ...


Why weren't Screamin' A or Skip telling the world about it before we knew it though? It's almost as if they know fuck all. :hmm:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> It's been discussed for the past 7 days:*


I read the rumors of Houston targeting Paul but never knew there'd be any trade discussion since I thought all the reports said Paul opted out and he was a FA.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> I read the rumors of Houston targeting Paul but never knew there'd be any trade discussion since I thought all the reports said Paul opted out and he was a FA.


*
That seems like a gift to the Clippers. He didn't have to do that, and I wouldn't have, because Beverly is a solid defensive hand that they needed. Houston barely plays defense as is.*



Invictus said:


> Why weren't Screamin' A or Skip telling the world about it before we knew it though? It's almost as if they know fuck all. :hmm:







*Skip's on vacation. You tried it though :sip*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Yeah I don't see how Harden and Paul make this work. You have the whole offense revolved around Harden and we know what Paul can do with the ball. Someone is going to have to give up that ball more than the other. I wonder what Griffin is thinking right now? He's a UFA in 2018 I think and I'm looking around you would think and saying why should I stay here?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Chris Paul is being traded to the Rockets


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

HoHo said:


> Yeah I don't see how Harden and Paul make this work. You have the whole offense revolved around Harden and we know what Paul can do with the ball. Someone is going to have to give up that ball more than the other. I wonder what Griffin is thinking right now? He's a UFA in 2018 I think and I'm looking around you would think and saying why should I stay here?


Blake is a free agent already


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HoHo said:


> Yeah I don't see how Harden and Paul make this work. You have the whole offense revolved around Harden and we know what Paul can do with the ball. Someone is going to have to give up that ball more than the other.


*It's simple: Harden plays 2 and Paul plays 1. Paul can alleviate Harden of the ball handling duties and find him more open shots. Harden can also create his own shot with the greatest of ease, but this just makes things even easier.*


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Legit BOSS said:


> *It's simple: Harden plays 2 and Paul plays 1. Paul can alleviate Harden of the ball handling duties and find him more open shots. Harden can also create his own shot with the greatest of ease, but this just makes things even easier.*


We will see if that happens, their are going to be ready small there then. I don't see it happening consistently to truly be a threat in the West. If Griffin is gone already which I checked his contract and it says 2018 unless he opts easily and goes to a contender.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

HoHo said:


> We will see if that happens, their are going to be ready small there then. I don't see it happening consistently to truly be a threat in the West.


*This in no way helps them beat the Warriors, but I can see the potential. 
The reports are saying they're not done yet, so we'll have to see what other moves they make. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

It's not simple. Cp3 runs a slow offense and rockets play fast and there is going to have to be major adjustments everywhere due to nature of how CP3 and Harden play. Harden hasnt been an off ball player since OKC so this will be interesting to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:lmao *@ The Black dude's reaction*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Phil Jackson leaving New York is the best damn news I heard in a while.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Clippers got some good value back in Decker, Williams, and Beverley especially. The pick is irrelevant as it will be a late 1st rounder which we all know almost never produced any great talents.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

so we get chris paul :bjpenn 


the warriors are still going to win it again next year :ha


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't see what this does for CP3 other than getting him away from Doc, unless both he and Harden think they can lure another star.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Off-season craziness continues and it's not even July yet. :bjpenn

Think Harden and Paul can work together, I'm sure D'Antoni will find a way. At least offensively, defense is another issue lol.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Invictus said:


> It's not simple. Cp3 runs a slow offense and rockets play fast and there is going to have to be major adjustments everywhere due to nature of how CP3 and Harden play. Harden hasnt been an off ball player since OKC so this will be interesting to watch.


Yea this really interests me, I don't think the fit is as bad as everyone makes it seem tho. Harden has played off ball and doesn't need it each and every time


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SAEBA said:


> Yea this really interests me, I don't think the fit is as bad as everyone makes it seem tho. Harden has played off ball and doesn't need it each and every time


*People are also ignoring that Chris Paul's 3 point percentage went from 37%-41% this year. He doesn't just hold the ball for 18 seconds and look for an assist. The man can shoot and create his own offense as well. Having Paul and Harden who possess this ability will also easier open up the 3 point shooters camping on the wing and corners. If you come off your man and commit to either guy penetrating, you're leaving a shooter open.*


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

some SAVAGE columns being published about phil jackson right now :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Does annoy me how Jackson gets canned but GarPax still have jobs.









Guess they're gonna have to get caught with underage girls to get fired huh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Chris Paul Trade Press Conference:*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

I want Gordon Hayward or Blake Griffin to sign in Miami.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

ESPN had a good article about the truth being the game has passed Phil Jackson by. The Zen master woke up from his meditation and didn't recognize the Association around him now. While I don't agree in completely coddling players, the NBA is a players-first league and the truth is now you get more out of working with them. But Jackson's mind games don't work today, not to mention the triangle offense by itself doesn't work in today's game. 

Although, I would have had no problem with him jettisoning Carmelo...that contract was a huge mistake and all that money could be used to get other pieces in order to build that team back up. Especially considering Melo can opt out after next season, IIRC, and then you get nothing in return. Then again, Dolan is the type of person who could go in for an erotic massage and find a way to screw up the happy ending. If there was ever a team that needed the owner stripped away from them, it's the New York Knickerbockers. 



Jay Valero said:


> I want Gordon Hayward or Blake Griffin to sign in Miami.


Celtics are making a full-court press for Hayward, plus they are thinking they can sign Paul George long-term if they can get a trade from the Pacers and show him that he can be a champion in Beantown. While I think Ainge is kicking himself a little for not getting a deal done to bring Butler in, he might be ready now to make some serious moves starting Saturday. 

Will the Warriors and Cleveland still be above the rest, yes. However, that gap might close sooner than you think.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Daniel won't part with his horde of precious picks and I will continue to say that until he does. Fuck the Celtics.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Jay Valero said:


> Daniel won't part with his horde of precious picks and I will continue to say that until he does. Fuck the Celtics.


That time may be sooner than we think. He has played long ball up to this point and now might be the time to start cashing in some chips. They refer to trusting the process in Philly, the process here is working so far. He has been patient, knowing the road to the top is a rough one but so far he has done a good job. He just won't hit the panic button and ownership is supportive. Having a team that improves every year doesn't hurt either. 

He might be ready to move and has the tools to make it happen.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

BruiserKC said:


> That time may be sooner than we think. He has played long ball up to this point and now might be the time to start cashing in some chips. They refer to trusting the process in Philly, the process here is working so far. He has been patient, knowing the road to the top is a rough one but so far he has done a good job. He just won't hit the panic button and ownership is supportive. Having a team that improves every year doesn't hurt either.
> 
> He might be ready to move and has the tools to make it happen.


Celtics fans keep repeating this fiction. The clear fact is Ainge is pee shy. He just can't stand and deliver.

Fuck the Celtics.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880459953286377475

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880462413392486401
Jimmy is hilarious :done


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I miss him already :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*John Salley is saying Paul and Harden will be the best backcourt in the league.
My money stays with Steph and Klay all day :chefcurry/\:klay. *

BV7b0JohwzA


*Edit: Did Jimmy Butler really just pull a Mike Jones :mj4*










*Never forget!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jimmy Butler's Minnesota Presser:*





*The fun, condensed version by Rachel Nichols, featuring the commentary of Scottie Pippen:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*And it's NOT a burner phone @Invictus:lmao*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Love Jimmy Butler.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Is Antione Walker a god damn coach in Chicago? No wonder they suck ass


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wolves are trading Ricky Rubio to the Jazz for the first round pick Utah got from OKC in the Enes Kanter trade.

Sounds like Minnesota is just trying to clear cap space, hence the timing and the return, since today was the last day Utah had excess cap space to take in Rubio's salary.

Bold move for Minnesota, but I'd assume they've been getting signals from Lowry if they're willing to take that kind of a leap of faith. Dig it for Utah, obviously. Gives them some insurance against George Hill leaving (Rubio's said to be an acceptable alternative for Hayward), and if they have to roll things over, he'd be a real nice fit with the post-Hill/Hayward Jazz.

EDIT — Lowe just tweeted that the Wolves might also target Jeff Teague.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bulls waived Rajon Rondo and Isaiah Canaan.
Sixers waived Gerald Henderson.
Hawks waived Mike Dunleavy.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I like Rubio so thats a shame.



Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Waiving Rondo was the right move, no need keeping him around to try to get a couple extra cheap wins and fuck the tank up. Won't miss Canaan, he sucked and was a shooter who couldn't shoot.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Where does rondo end up then ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cliffy said:


> Where does rondo end up then ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Don't tell me you "Trust The Process" @chrome. Philly tanked multiple seasons before getting a decent team, and the key players can't even stay healthy.*


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Wolves traded my favorite player. :grande

As a lifelong Minnesota Timberwolves fan, I must say I am disappointed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Don't tell me you "Trust The Process" @chrome. Philly tanked multiple seasons before getting a decent team, and the key players can't even stay healthy.*


You asked the wrong Chrome.









And I don't think the Bulls need to tank 3-4 years to get good, probably 2 if they draft well. Who knows with this front office though. I'd trust this process more with new guys in charge but it's better than wallowing in mediocrity.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> You asked the wrong Chrome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Oops :uhoh

Well, if they're giving up all of their skilled veterans and not making any kind of effort to win,
then they'd might as well buyout Wade and let him retire with some dignity. He doesn't deserve to spend his final years with this shitty organization. He exercised his player option under the pretense that Butler was staying. If they're going to purposefully tank seasons,
then they need to let him go to a legitimate contender. He's 34. Every year counts. Don't waste this man's time. *


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Blake Griffin has apparently re-signed with the Clips. Was expected, but shrinks the talent pool for teams that I actually like.



RetepAdam. said:


> Wolves are trading Ricky Rubio to the Jazz for the first round pick Utah got from OKC in the Enes Kanter trade.
> 
> Sounds like Minnesota is just trying to clear cap space, hence the timing and the return, since today was the last day Utah had excess cap space to take in Rubio's salary.
> 
> ...


Rubio is an outstanding player and I'm not quite sure what the Wolves plan to do at pg, but word has been that he wasn't in their future plans. Nice pick-up for the Jazz, especially if they're able to retain Hayward.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

PAUL GEORGE TO OKC FOR OLADIPO AND SABONIS. WHAT THE FUCK.


LOL @ BBR'S FAKE REPORT SOURCES. :mj4


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Paul George got traded to the Thunder :O


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess Lonzo will have to work on his own for one season. West is looking very tricky. Lots of Ball control needed


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> PAUL GEORGE TO OKC FOR OLADIPO AND SABONIS. WHAT THE FUCK.
> 
> 
> LOL @ BBR'S FAKE REPORT SOURCES. :mj4


*Way to embarrass yourself. All of the talks with the Cavaliers were legit and I posted here that they fell through last week. Brian Windhorst confirmed every report, and he literally stays up under LeBron and the Cavaliers.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Bwahahahahaha! Fuck you Celtics!


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Way to embarrass yourself. All of the talks with the Cavaliers were legit and I posted here that they fell through last week. Brian Windhorst confirmed every report, and he literally stays up under LeBron and the Cavaliers.*


I didn't embarrass myself at all, you did by thinking anyone would accept Love's ass when I said the entire time no one is going to trade for Love when he's not good enough to lead a team to the playoffs nor bad or young enough for a rebuild.

Then a bunch of reports came out saying that exact thing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> I didn't embarrass myself at all, you did by thinking anyone would accept Love's ass when I said the entire time no one is going to trade for Love when he's not good enough to lead a team to the playoffs nor bad or young enough for a rebuild.
> 
> Then a bunch of reports came out saying that exact thing.


*Do you even know what you're arguing anymore :mj4? I'M the one that said no one wanted Love as you cried about me citing Stephen A as a source, calling Love mediocre and inconsistent, and repeatedly swore up and down that the Cavs wouldn't dare give him up for Melo because it would make them worse. *



Legit BOSS said:


> *Breaking news from Stephen A: The Cavs had a deal on the table for Melo AND George, but no one wants Love's contract. The Spurs also shopped Kawhi Leonard to the Knicks for Porzingis and assets. Stephen A doesn't believe the offer was sincere, and neither does he believe Phil's offer of Porzingis is, but it speaks volumes about how the Knicks and the rest of the league view the worth of Porzingis.*


*This was a week ago. As of 3 days ago, Phoenix is expressing interest in him. No one from the East wants him.*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

PG to OKC... I see the immense potential on the offensive aspect.

Gonna miss Oladipo though.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Do you even know what you're arguing anymore :mj4? I'M the one that said no one wanted Love as you cried about me citing Stephen A as a source, calling Love mediocre and inconsistent, and repeatedly swore up and down that the Cavs wouldn't dare give him up for Melo because it would make them worse. *
> 
> 
> 
> *This was a week ago. As of 3 days ago, Phoenix is expressing interest in him. No one from the East wants him.*


Do you even know how pathetic you are trying to act like you or Stephen A were ahead of the curve?




Legit BOSS said:


> *The rumor mill is saying the Cavs have George and Melo at the top of their list for choices to trade for Love. George is above Melo because of his age, being in his prime, and being able to play both sides of the floor well. Melo is wanted for pure scoring ability. Love is expendable because he's so offensively inconsistent, and Tristan and LeBron can make up for the lost rebounding.*





Invictus said:


> Why do you keep bringing up these "rumors" when there's zero legitimacy to them? It's essentially spam.
> 
> 
> The Pacers are not trading for Kevin Love. They would rather give up George for free than take on Love for x-amount of years that would neither get them into the playoffs nor allow them to bad enough to get top picks in a proper rebuild. There is no point in pacers getting Love at all so it's unlikely they even entertain the idea. George might not even leave the team since he can still get the super max if he makes an all nba team next year so again they're better off just waiting it out then trying to go for a downgrade that doesn't help them short or long term.
> ...



This was directly after the finals, but congrats on figuring out no one was going to give up a better star for Kevin Love a week ago.

And yes, you also have no idea what you're talking about in regards to Love being some type of awful player. That doesn't mean I thought anyone would give up a better quality star and in return get Love(which is exactly what I said when talking about Paul George and Love being a downgrade).


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880965597818998785


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lowry to the spurs please


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't understand this deal much from the Pacer end as Oladipo really isn't that great, but I think sabonis fits well next to Turner. Either way it's going to be hard to tank in the east with how many bad teams there will be.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Supposedly the rumor going on the Pacers traded George to OKC rather than a team like the Cavs or Celtics because of them being in the East with them. Pretty sure no matter who they traded George to they are going to be sucking this upcoming year, so why not get the best deal for a team that be thirsty for the player and give you better pieces in the deal wanting him so badly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> Do you even know how pathetic you are trying to act like you or Stephen A were ahead of the curve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
You've proven NOTHING. The Cavs having George and Melo at the top of their lists was valid up until an hour ago. You've done nothing to prove anything about "fake reports." All you've done is embarrass yourself when you tried to say Stephen A said nothing about Chris Paul to the Rockets two days ago. Anyway, your ridiculous posts aren't doing anything to make me stop sharing First Take clips, and I'm actually going to post more from tonight just on principle:*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> You've proven NOTHING. The Cavs having George and Melo at the top of their lists was valid up until an hour ago. You've done nothing to prove anything about "fake reports." All you've done is embarrass yourself when you tried to say Stephen A said nothing about Chris Paul to the Rockets two days ago. Anyway, your ridiculous posts aren't doing anything to make me stop sharing First Take clips, and I'm actually going to post more from tonight just on principle:*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

QUoted myself telling you that no one is trading for Love and your reports are spam and you respond saying "nah man, they're real". cavs can offer JR Smith for Kevin Durant that doesn't mean it's going to happen. You believe every dumb report or rumor you read, that's a fact.

Post as many first clips as you want, I'm not the only one that trashes you for posting them. :toomanykobes


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Get fucked, Boston. :lmao


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I have no idea if Paul George stays, but I love this kind of move for OKC. They should be doing everything in their power to try to keep their image of being kind of a big deal. It will help with goodwill for when the leaner years come. If PG stays, it's obviously a grand slam. A fucking rabbit out of the hat.

On the flip side, I don't hate this package for Indiana. Oladipo's contract kind of sucks, but he's capable of at least playing up to it, if not actually exceeding it. Plus, having a guy like him to handle the offensive load helps when you're in a rebuild, and he's young enough that if he sticks around for the aftermath, he should still be useful as a role guy. I also like Sabonis. I'd probably rather have D'Lo (fuck you, Indiana, he's ours now), but once that option was off the table, this was at least in the same ballpark as anything Boston or anyone else was reportedly offering. If they were willing to go hire, then sucks for them. But without any leverage, this is a fine return.

Also like Blake Griffin re-upping with the Clippers for both sides. Clippers are in a similar spot as OKC, albeit with a different path there. These are basically the only good years Clippers fans have ever seen. Keep your star player and see if you can at least create some memories before diving headfirst back into being a dumpster fire. And for Griffin, he'll have a lot of freedom now that CP3 is gone. I don't think his game is going to age very gracefully, but they could have some fun with him if they let him take the top down and run wild in the meantime.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey, I kinda called it/predicted it/wanted it!



Corey said:


> Which is why Cleveland is really the only team that makes any sense imo. Pacers have to trade him though. Gotta get _something_ before losing him.
> 
> *Would love to see him team up with Russ in OKC.*


^^^^^

Love it on OKC's side. At least it gives them a better shot to compete in the west for a year in case Russ & George both leave. Don't see how Indiana got much out of the deal but whatevs.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The disparity between the East and West has gotten so much bigger and the season just ended a couple weeks ago :mj2


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

RetepAdam. said:


> I have no idea if Paul George stays, but I love this kind of move for OKC. They should be doing everything in their power to try to keep their image of being kind of a big deal. It will help with goodwill for when the leaner years come. If PG stays, it's obviously a grand slam. A fucking rabbit out of the hat.
> 
> On the flip side, I don't hate this package for Indiana. Oladipo's contract kind of sucks, but he's capable of at least playing up to it, if not actually exceeding it. Plus, having a guy like him to handle the offensive load helps when you're in a rebuild, and he's young enough that if he sticks around for the aftermath, he should still be useful as a role guy. I also like Sabonis. I'd probably rather have D'Lo (fuck you, Indiana, he's ours now), but once that option was off the table, this was at least in the same ballpark as anything Boston or anyone else was reportedly offering. If they were willing to go hire, then sucks for them. But without any leverage, this is a fine return.
> 
> Also like Blake Griffin re-upping with the Clippers for both sides. Clippers are in a similar spot as OKC, albeit with a different path there. These are basically the only good years Clippers fans have ever seen. Keep your star player and see if you can at least create some memories before diving headfirst back into being a dumpster fire. And for Griffin, he'll have a lot of freedom now that CP3 is gone. I don't think his game is going to age very gracefully, but they could have some fun with him if they let him take the top down and run wild in the meantime.


The Celtics offered three first-round picks, plus a couple of starters including Jae Crowder for Paul George. The hope was that they could convince George to sign a long-term deal with Boston, especially considering they are going to go all out after Hayward. Meanwhile, judging from the sounds of it, the Pacers wanted another pick, such as the one Boston will get from the Nets next year (that one will most likely again be a lottery pick). That might have been the dealbreaker, and then Indiana freaked out knowing that they now were looking at a hell of a lot less. At any rate, most likely George seems to be a one-year player in OKC as he is clearly intending to go to Tinseltown.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Once again, Danny Ainge does _fookin nuthin_!


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

T-wolves sign Jeff Teague 3yrs /$57 mil.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Notorious said:


> The disparity between the East and West has gotten so much bigger and the season just ended a couple weeks ago :mj2


Yeah, like only 2 of the top 15 players in the NBA play in the East now, and both are on the Cavs. :lol

This trade surprised the shit out of me, especially considering Indiana didn't get that much in return. Not even a draft pick.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh my god this offseason :done


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, like only 2 of the top 15 players in the NBA play in the East now, and both are on the Cavs. :lol
> 
> This trade surprised the shit out of me, especially considering Indiana didn't get that much in return. Not even a draft pick.


Wall and Giannis are still over there, too. But, yeah, the east did get weaker.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Steph gets the supermax deal from Golden State. 5 years, $201 million. Richest contract in league history.

Well deserved.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

It had been like 20 minutes since some crazy shit had gone down.

the NBA was due.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> Wall and Giannis are still over there, too. But, yeah, the east did get weaker.


Yeah, I'm guessing they're in that 16-20 range, along with Embiid (At least when he's healthy.) Hayward going to the Celtics or Heat would help the East too.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I'm guessing they're in that 16-20 range, along with Embiid (At least when he's healthy.) Hayward going to the Celtics or Heat would help the East too.


I can't decide what I want more: Hayward on the Heat, or NOT on the Celtics.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I want Hayward to stay on the Jazz just so the West is a real bloodbath. Well outside of the fact that Warriors beat them all in 5 anyways, but every other playoff series has a chance to be amazing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Jay Valero said:


> I can't decide what I want more: Hayward on the Heat, or NOT on the Celtics.


I'd prefer him on the Celtics myself. At least give LeBron SOMEWHAT of a challenge in the East.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> I'd prefer him on the Celtics myself. At least give LeBron SOMEWHAT of a challenge in the East.


Banned.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> PG to OKC... I see the immense potential on the offensive aspect.
> 
> Gonna miss Oladipo though.


Oladipo sucks. Fantastic trade baby


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

As a Thunder fan, what's not to like? I can't wait for next season to have actual hope to make some noise again. Maybe they can get the 2 seed. Surely top 4 though..

From an East conference pov, I really like this for the Bucks. The Wizards might get worse potentially losing Porter, and Boston definitely is losing this offseason.
The Bucks had Monroe opt in, resigned Snell, and with how young they are, are sure to take another step forward next year. Plus they have a feel for the playoffs now. I think they could sneak into the 3 or 4 seed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> Steph gets the supermax deal from Golden State. 5 years, $201 million. Richest contract in league history.
> 
> Well deserved.


*Well deserved indeed :curry! It's about time he got paid more than Mike Conley, who's probably the best non All-Star, but he isn't Steph Curry :curry3. It's going to really suck if we lose Iggy though. He's a huge spark off the bench.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh, Iggy's gone. Beelee dat.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Invictus said:


> PAUL GEORGE TO OKC FOR OLADIPO AND SABONIS. WHAT THE FUCK.
> 
> 
> LOL @ BBR'S FAKE REPORT SOURCES. :mj4


So... Ibaka for George basically?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*As expected, no one is claiming to know anything about this trade, because they're just reporting what they hear from team insiders, which was always heavy interest from the Cavaliers and Lakers:*





*If you interpret that as fake reporting, it's not my problem that you're clueless. It's not their fault that the trades fell through. Also relevant:*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

I can't believe that's all OKC had to give up to get Paul George, especially when you consider what other teams were trying to give up for him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Basically everyone has stayed put so far. 

Jrue Holiday re-signs with New Orleans. 5 years, $126 million.
Patty Mills re-signs with San Antonio. 4 years, $50 million.
Shaun Livingston re-signs with Golden State. 3 years, $24 million.
Tony Snell re-signs with Milwaukee. 4 year, $46 million.
Nene re-signs with Houston. 4 years, $15 million. (is this an NFL deal? :lol)
Cristiano Felicio re-signs with the Bulls. 4 years, $32 million. (I've legit never heard of this guy )

I get the feeling Iguodala is gone from the Warriors. Seems to be pretty valuable to other teams and they're likely to pay him more.

I honestly don't think there's anyone that can be signed in the east that will change the landscape at all. Even if the Heat or Celtics get Hayward, the Cavs are still rolling their way to the Finals imo.

And this... this is just amazing.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881014804516941824


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Corey said:


> Basically everyone has stayed put so far.
> 
> Jrue Holiday re-signs with New Orleans. 5 years, $126 million.
> Patty Mills re-signs with San Antonio. 4 years, $50 million.
> ...


There has to be something else that I'm missing here. There has to be. There's no way this is all OKC gave up to get George in return. I'm trying to understand Indian's mindset here and I'm just drawing a blank. Maybe they're hoping Oladipo develops into a player worthy of being the second overall pick in a NBA draft, but quite frankly I'm not seeing it. 

Also, it just occurred to me that Andre Robertson AND Paul George are on the same team. If Westbrook can commit more to the defensive end of the floor (and he has the height and athleticism to be an extremely effective defender), this Thunder team could give Golden State some trouble. They won't beat them or anything, but they'll put up a fight for sure.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

George went for so little cause he isn't willing to resign with anyone besides the Lakers, he is a 1 year rental and the Thunder didn't give up much. They can atleast make a run at the Warriors now even though it's a loss in 6 at best.

If the Celtics had actually given up 3 1s and 2 starters for him and he played 1 year they would've gotten fleeced worse than Ainge did Brooklyn 4 years ago.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Just wait until next year when Indy gets Doncic or Porter to go with Turner and Sabonis.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Reddick to Philly 1yr/$23 mil.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Amir Johnson to the Sixers. 1 year, $11 million.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881326985259220993
Hoping Hayward stays with the Jazz. Fuck the Celtics.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881342153783488512
That's still some good money for Iggy. I think he can get more but can he turn down having a defined role on a championship team?



Jay Valero said:


> Just wait until next year when Indy gets Doncic or *Porter* to go with Turner and Sabonis.


I hope that's not Otto you're referring to.



Jay Valero said:


> Reddick to Philly 1yr/$23 mil.


Good fucking lord that's so much money. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Amir Johnson to the Sixers. 1 year, $11 million.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881326985259220993
> ...


- as much as I love Riles, my first choice is for Hayward to stay with the Jazz. Rubio was a big add for that team.

- Michael Porter, a 6'10" combo forward

- Fuck the Celtics


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

The CBA says Nene is too old to sign a 4 year deal :sodone


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Some updates in the NBA:

-Miami seem to be the favorites to sign Gordon Hayward, due to the better lifestyle as well as more involvement in the offense compared to Boston. Of course, that could change depending on the meeting. 

-Andre Iguodala is apparently favoring the Rockets right now, which would be a interesting choice but, in my opinion, a severe waste of his talent given the coach he would be playing for as well as the type of offense they run. 

-Denver Nuggets are apparently the favorites to land Paul Millsap, which would be a crushing blow for Minnesota, who were one of the teams trying to sign him. His ability to play both ends of the floor at an elite level would have, at the very least, put Minnesota in the hunt for the fourth-sixth seed in the NBA. 

-Jose Calderon has apparently been signed by Cleveland to be Irving's back up. While I'm not really sure if he's better for this team than Deron Williams was (assuming Williams doesn't come back, and I think he would be crazy not to given where he's at in his career at this point), but either way, having that kind of veteran talent could still prove to be valuable for Cleveland. Cavs are also looking to trade Shumpert to the Rockets for a couple of non-guaranteed contracts, which would give them some financial flexibility. I think Shumpert is set to make around eight million this season. I'm not sure what Cleveland can do with that, but if I'm them I'm looking for someone that can play the center position. 

-Nene is apparently now back to looking into the open market after having had a deal in place with the Rockets. I guess it had something to do with the final year in his deal having around three million shaved off, which he understandably wasn't happy about. It'll be interesting to see where he ends up. 

-Draymond Green is still a fuck face. 

http://www.nba.com/morning-shootaround#iman

God I love the off-season.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/880967397431058432*
So yeah, Stephen A's idea of combining the conferences is looking better by the day. 1 bracket, 16 seeds, fresh matchups, and more chances for upsets.*



Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881342153783488512
> That's still some good money for Iggy. I think he can get more but can he turn down having a defined role on a championship team?


*I don't know if he wants more competition, or more money, but it makes no sense to me for him to give up a guaranteed trip to the Finals every year on the best team in the league. If he does leave, then he clearly doesn't give a damn about rings anymore.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> - Fuck the Celtics


:cudi


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Legit BOSS you lucky bastards are gonna keep the entire core together. :lol How much money is left for KD though? Can't be much more than $20 million.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881360847381180421


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a good question about KD's contract. Pretty sure they cant go over the cap to retain him so he's taking a massive paycut. :no:


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Invictus said:


> That's a good question about KD's contract. Pretty sure they cant go over the cap to retain him so he's taking a massive paycut. :no:


As far as my calculations go, they're already above the cap when you factor in Curry's $40 mil, Iggy's 16, and Livingston's 8. Puts them at like $102 million even with no bigs signed right now.

Bout to be some some serious luxury tax payments going down. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Damnit.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

So does anyone think Chris Paul's number gets retired anywhere? I could see Clippers doing it as I don't know who they have up there as of yet, but 5 years and not much to show for it, still their best era. I think DAJ and Griffin get up there and I'd leave CP3 out if I was them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> @Legit BOSS you lucky bastards are gonna keep the entire core together. :lol How much money is left for KD though? Can't be much more than $20 million.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881360847381180421


*Thank goodness Andre came to his senses :curry! Maybe he just wanted to see how much he's worth :hmm. It's impressive for a role playing veteran at his age to be so desired. It's just a testament to his talent. As for KD, if he's struggling for money, then the highest paid player in the league can throw him a couple dollars :curry2.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They were alleging on Sportscenter that Durant may sign for 33 mil for the next two years before qualifying for the Supermax.* @Corey


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> That's a good question about KD's contract. Pretty sure they cant go over the cap to retain him so he's taking a massive paycut. :no:


He doesn't have bird rights? Or did that go away once he signed the first deal with Golden State?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *They were alleging on Sportscenter that Durant may sign for 33 mil for the next two years before qualifying for the Supermax.* @Corey


Saw that last night too. Something like $31.7 million for the first year and $33 million for the opt in year if he chooses that.

Best team in the league bout to have the highest payroll too. At least that makes sense instead of Portland. 



AlternateDemise said:


> He doesn't have bird rights? Or did that go away once he signed the first deal with Golden State?


Says online he was signed using 'cap space' instead of bird rights so I guess not.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@DesolationRow @Stax Classic

*I didn't see anyone talking about this, but it happened last week: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...riors-sign-chris-boucher-oregon-ducks-forward

Apparently the Warriors DO have a big. A lot of people are saying he's a sleeper since he went undrafted. All we really need is a shot blocker and rebounder in the paint. Scoring is the least of their worries.*



> The Golden State Warriors have signed Oregon forward Chris Boucher after he went undrafted on Thursday night. Boucher will join former Ducks teammate Jordan Bell with Golden State.
> 
> Scouting report -- positives:
> 
> ...


*If "painfully skinny" is his only critique, then sign me up. That's what they said about Durant, and look how he turned out.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Saw that last night too. Something like $31.7 million for the first year and $33 million for the opt in year if he chooses that.
> 
> *Best team in the league bout to have the highest payroll too. At least that makes sense instead of Portland. *


The hell is wrong with Olshey anyhow?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow @Stax Classic
> 
> *I didn't see anyone talking about this, but it happened last week: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...riors-sign-chris-boucher-oregon-ducks-forward
> 
> ...












This is the guy. 

I'm surprised Cleveland didn't try to sign this guy. He fits exactly what they need right now. Long and athletic, can stretch the floor with his shooting, can protect the paint. I don't get it.

Edit: In other news, Taj Gibson just agreed to sign with the Timberwolves. This team won't shoot the lights out, but they're going to be obnoxious as hell to play against.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Gibson was a great pickup by the Wolves. Knows Thibs' system well and has chemistry with Butler. Think they'll be a 5 seed next year in the West.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

> Serge Ibaka agrees to a 3-year $65 million deal with the Toronto Raptors per ESPN.
> 
> Jodie Meeks agrees to a 2-year $7 million deal with the Washington Wizards per the Vertical.
> 
> ...


Well, Toronto forking out a ton of money just to stay relevant in the East I guess. 

Why would Cleveland sign a 36 year old to a 3 year contract? I don't really understand that.

Otto Porter has reportedly been offered a max deal by the Kings (4 years, $106 million). I really don't know how I feel about matching that...


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

The playoff race in the west is gonna be insane.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881710055581556736


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> The playoff race in the west is gonna be insane.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881710055581556736


*All of the big names in the East are migrating to the West :lmao. They'd might as well put the Cavs in the Finals right now.

What do you think about putting Rondo on the Pelicans? I think Davis and Cousins just need a solid PG and they'll be looking better this season.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Legit BOSS said:


> *All of the big names in the East are migrating to the West :lmao. They'd might as well put the Cavs in the Finals right now.
> 
> What do you think about putting Rondo on the Pelicans? I think Davis and Cousins just need a solid PG and they'll be looking better this season.*


So Holiday starts at SG then? I'm not familiar with how they use him, but if so I think Rondo could definitely work at point.

Seriously though, I'd say the top 4 in the west are virtual locks but holy hell 5-8 is gonna be a CRAZY race. :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> So Holiday starts at SG then? I'm not familiar with how they use him, but if so I think Rondo could definitely work at point.
> 
> Seriously though, I'd say the top 4 in the west are virtual locks but holy hell 5-8 is gonna be a CRAZY race. :mark:


Pels need shooting to create space for Davis and Cousins. So, the opposite of Rondo.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Well, Toronto forking out a ton of money just to stay relevant in the East I guess.
> 
> Why would Cleveland sign a 36 year old to a 3 year contract? I don't really understand that.
> 
> *Otto Porter has reportedly been offered a max deal by the Kings (4 years, $106 million). I really don't know how I feel about matching that.*..


Question is, do you want to continue to develop Otto and roll with Wall/Beal/Porter as your big three, or are you confident that you can get a big name to sign in Washington? I think Porter still has some good room to grow, but Wall is going to have to learn to share.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Question is, do you want to continue to develop Otto and roll with Wall/Beal/Porter as your big three, or are you confident that you can get a big name to sign in Washington? I think Porter still has some good room to grow, but Wall is going to have to learn to share.


I'd love to continue rolling with Otto because I think he's got a bright future, but that's just a scary amount of money at this point in his career. I'd throw that dough at Wall in a heartbeat, but I don't wanna end up like Portland with dudes getting hella paid and nothing to show for it.

In terms of being confident we can get a superstar? No confidence there at all, unfortunately. Paul Pierce coming to town was literally magical a few years back, but I don't think we can lure George or Hayward and obviously not LeBron. Cousins though... that I think actually has legs.

Now if we can trade off Mahinmi's contract, then it's a different story with Porter.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> I'd love to continue rolling with Otto because I think he's got a bright future, but that's just a scary amount of money at this point in his career. I'd throw that dough at Wall in a heartbeat, but I don't wanna end up like Portland with dudes getting hella paid and nothing to show for it.
> 
> In terms of being confident we can get a superstar? No confidence there at all, unfortunately. Paul Pierce coming to town was literally magical a few years back, but I don't think we can lure George or Hayward and obviously not LeBron. Cousins though... that I think actually has legs.
> 
> Now if we can trade off Mahinmi's contract, then it's a different story with Porter.


I think I'd pay him and try to keep a pretty good thing going. Because, as you said, guys like PG13 are a pipe dream. Keep Otto, and try to find some quality depth on the cheap. Improve a little bit at a time and see what happens. Maybe next year they fuck around and fall into a Nikola Jokic in the draft.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I also agree with keeping Otto. If they need to move him in order to sign another talent his contract would be the easiest to move compared to someone like Ian.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> So Holiday starts at SG then? I'm not familiar with how they use him, but if so I think Rondo could definitely work at point.
> 
> Seriously though, I'd say the top 4 in the west are virtual locks but holy hell 5-8 is gonna be a CRAZY race. :mark:


*Yeah, Holiday should defer to the proven veteran that can create more shot opportunities for the All-Star bigs. 

It says a lot that players would rather take their chances with a seemingly unstoppable team in the West than compete with LeBron in the East. It also says a lot that GMs would rather take less from the West than help the Cavs. Oladipo over Love :mj4*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

D Rose is meeting with the bucks :lenny2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

That wouldn't help the Bucks at all.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Jay Valero said:


> That wouldn't help the Bucks at all.


D Rose at this point in his career is kind of like what Carmelo Anthony is now. No matter what team he goes to, I don't think he really helps them. He and Carmelo are just one of those players that, even though they still have talent, they're someone you just simply don't want on your team now a days. It's hard to win with them on your team.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ESPN is now officially reporting what Stephen A heard last week:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/881847273856143360


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Corey said:


> Why would Cleveland sign a 36 year old to a 3 year contract? I don't really understand that.


Because even though there's not tons left to his game you can basically stick Korver on the 3 pt line all game and he'll be productive on open looks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All hail Stephen A. Smith. What would we be without him?


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow @Stax Classic
> 
> *I didn't see anyone talking about this, but it happened last week: http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...riors-sign-chris-boucher-oregon-ducks-forward
> 
> ...





AlternateDemise said:


> This is the guy.
> 
> I'm surprised Cleveland didn't try to sign this guy. He fits exactly what they need right now. Long and athletic, can stretch the floor with his shooting, can protect the paint. I don't get it.
> 
> Edit: In other news, Taj Gibson just agreed to sign with the Timberwolves. This team won't shoot the lights out, but they're going to be obnoxious as hell to play against.


:banderas :banderas :banderas

Magnificent, gentlemen, magnificent.

:woo WARRIORS :woo 

Getting just a little bit better. :curry2

Also, the Eastern Conference is going to be a doormat for Cleveland and Boston this upcoming season. :lmao :lmao :sodone

The Paul George and Jimmy Butler make the East a nearly empty cupboard compared to the West. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Magnificent, gentlemen, magnificent.
> 
> ...


*How do the Warriors keep finding these hidden gems? The best team just keeps getting better :lol. All we needed was a paint presence, but this guy apparently has range too :lmao. I guess Bell put in a good word about him since they were teammates.

Also, don't sleep on the Wizards brother Deso! Their core is still in tact so they have a chance to make it to the Eastern Conference Finals if they work out the kinks from last year. @Corey I think y'all need to get rid of Gortat's janky ass. What say you?*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

If Carmelo gets traded to the Rockets, I don't know what they would give up to get him. But regardless, an offense-heavy system is something that I think Carmelo would fit pretty well in, but it's not something Houston needs right now. They have enough offense at this point, another scorer isn't what they need right now. 

Unlike Houston, Cleveland has pretty obvious trade assets for Melo. Either Kevin Love straight up, or Tristan Thompson along with another player. I don't see how Carmelo helps the Cavs however. Kevin Love is the better player on both ends of the floor and is still in his prime, where as Carmelo is getting up there in age and isn't the player he once was (and even at his best, I'd argue Love is still the better player by a pretty wide gap). And take away Thompson and you've got no one to play center. There's also the question of whether or not you want to restart the entire chemistry process. Love had a terrific season for being the third option and played extremely well in the playoffs. Thompson was crucial in the Cavs championship win. So to me, I don't see the logic in trading for Carmelo. 

I can't see either team trading for Carmelo unless they have a legitimate desire to sabotage their teams. Carmelo just doesn't possess the talent to be the kind of player you want on their team if you're serious about contending for a championship.



DesolationRow said:


> :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> Magnificent, gentlemen, magnificent.
> 
> ...


Well hold on Deso. While I do think a player like this would be great for Cleveland, I'm not so sure I can say the same for Golden State if they plan on giving him playing time this season. That skinny frame and lack of muscle can be a serious problem against certain teams, including Cleveland. Cleveland has two top ten rebounders in Love and Thompson. Golden State doesn't. I don't think a player like this is what they need to add right now. In Cleveland's case it would make sense, because he can protect the rim and is very athletic, on top of being able to shoot. 

I guess one thing to take away from it all is that Golden State was able to prevent other teams that could use a guy like him from having him, so there's that :draper2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Bastard just signed up to make even less than what he did last year! Damn it Warriors...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882001909510492160


RavishingRickRules said:


> Because even though there's not tons left to his game you can basically stick Korver on the 3 pt line all game and he'll be productive on open looks.


Yeah, all games except for the NBA Finals. :lol



Legit BOSS said:


> *Also, don't sleep on the Wizards brother Deso! Their core is still in tact so they have a chance to make it to the Eastern Conference Finals if they work out the kinks from last year. @Corey I think y'all need to get rid of Gortat's janky ass. What say you?*


Gortat works in the spot he's in because we don't pay much attention offensively to our bigs. Defensively he's pretty shitty these days but he's got a rapport with Wall so it works out when they need to play the 2 man game. I'm fine with him for now but would be completely on board with trading him for an upgrade. If only we could've swung him in a deal for Cousins...


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Extremely grateful this cancerous super team falderal has not really settled in the NFL & NHL (save for when Selanne and Kariya tried to piggyback in 2004 by signing with the Colorado Avalanche)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Steph Curry is so selfless :curry @DesolationRow




*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Yeah, Holiday should defer to the proven veteran that can create more shot opportunities for the All-Star bigs.
> 
> It says a lot that players would rather take their chances with a seemingly unstoppable team in the West than compete with LeBron in the East. It also says a lot that GMs would rather take less from the West than help the Cavs. Oladipo over Love :mj4*


Holiday is a much better point guard than Rondo, deferring to him makes no sense. :mj4

Literally no star has said they went West because of Lebron. The west front offices are more competent, their teams more talented, and overall the cities are better. That's why they're going out west(or trades/rebuilds), not because of Lebron. Stop making up narratives, no one wants to try to play the Warriors over Lebron. :ti


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Invictus said:


> Holiday is a much better point guard than Rondo, deferring to him makes no sense. :mj4


This is the same guy that said Love should be traded for Melo. You're surprised by this?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

How hilarious will it be if Hayward chooses Utah or Miami so that Boston literally doesn't make a single noteworthy move in the offseason? :lol


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *All of the big names in the East are migrating to the West :lmao. They'd might as well put the Cavs in the Finals right now.
> 
> What do you think about putting Rondo on the Pelicans? I think Davis and Cousins just need a solid PG and they'll be looking better this season.*


Why do you hate Anthony Davis? :mj2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Why do you hate Anthony Davis? :mj2


*Why are we ignoring that Rondo was about to put away the Celtics damn near by himself before getting injured? He's old and out of his prime, but he's not nearly as washed as Derrick Rose.*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The one player the Pels really could have used was Reddick. But Demps is an idiot, and they don't have cap space commensurate with their win-loss record. Because Demps is an idiot.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Legit BOSS said:


> Yeah, Holiday should defer to the proven veteran that can create more shot opportunities for the All-Star bigs.
> 
> It says a lot that players would rather take their chances with a seemingly unstoppable team in the West than compete with LeBron in the East.


Doesn't say anything since George and Butler had no say in where they were going and there was no team in the East for Paul to go to . 


> It also says a lot that GMs would rather take less from the West than help the Cavs.


That the Bulls and Pacers GMs are mongs and that they don't value Love?

Stick to promoting Stephen A Smith :mj4


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> How hilarious will it be if Hayward chooses Utah or Miami so that Boston literally doesn't make a single noteworthy move in the offseason? :lol


I'm counting on this.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

CesaroSwing said:


> Doesn't say anything since George and Butler had no say in where they were going and there was no team in the East for Paul to go to .
> 
> That the Bulls and Pacers GMs are mongs and that they don't value Love?
> 
> Stick to promoting Stephen A Smith :mj4


He's either a troll, knows nothing about basketball, or both.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Jay Valero said:


> He's either a troll, knows nothing about basketball, or both.


I think he just has terrible opinions about everything. He also seems to model himself on and look up to Stephen A Smith which is never something you want to do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Are y'all telling me Stephen A isn't a basketball expert that knows more than all of us because he screams on ESPN?


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Are y'all telling me Stephen A isn't a basketball expert that knows more than all of us because he screams on ESPN?


*He predicted where Lebron would move 3/7 years ago and he uses words like 'percolate' and 'acerbic'. We have to trust him and post his updates every day! *


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Are y'all telling me Stephen A isn't a basketball expert that knows more than all of us because he screams on ESPN?


Nobody on b$pn is a basketball expert, especially SAS and Broussard.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Broussard is on fox now isn't he?

Seen him on the skip show and cowherds show.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Cliffy said:


> Broussard is on fox now isn't he?
> 
> Seen him on the skip show and cowherds show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Cans multiple sauces confirm?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> That the Bulls and Pacers GMs are mongs and that they don't value Love?


Well hold on, while his views on Love are fucking laughable, he's not entirely wrong. They don't want Love and they have a very good reason to. Pacers have two young bigs who are already impactful players for the team. There's a reason why the Pacers wanted a young shooting guard more. And the Bulls want to rebuild. Getting Kevin Love would ruin that because they saw what he could do in Minnesota. At the very least, he would make the Bulls a .500 team, which is the middle of the pact and the spot you don't want to be in the NBA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Pacers fucked up but it wasn't due to them not trading with Cavs. Portland offered 3 first rounders and a pick of any player on their team outside of their big 3. They have some quality young talent that could have also been paired with their picked players. They might have had a down year, but that's a lot better of a start for a rebuild than what they ended up with.


Not that I'm upset at all. I'm glad Westbrook got some real help because I fucking Oladipo(for both sucking on the Thunder and on my fantasy team :no.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Invictus said:


> Pacers fucked up but it wasn't due to them not trading with Cavs. *Portland offered 3 first rounders and a pick of any player on their team outside of their big 3. They have some quality young talent that could have also been paired with their picked players.* They might have had a down year, but that's a lot better of a start for a rebuild than what they ended up with.


I'm assuming this was before the draft?

If that's the case, the only player outside those three who remotely fits the bill of "quality young talent" is Mo Harkless. I like Jake Layman too, but I wouldn't be tripping over myself to get him in a Paul George trade lol

The rest of the Blazers' roster is bad contracts, trash and Al-Farouq Aminu. (Ed Davis too, but he was bad/injured this year.)


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

i like allen crabbe. 

Oladipo is trash and sabonis isn't really a great fit in this league until he gets that 3 pointer down consistently.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> Cans multiple sauces confirm?


Yes, Broussard and is on FOX now.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Reports saying this will be finalized tomorrow but Crawford doesn't wanna play in Atlanta apparently so idk. Clippers trying to stay afloat in the West I see.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882093888466411520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882093089917067264


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

El Dandy said:


> Extremely grateful this cancerous super team falderal has not really settled in the NFL & NHL (save for when Selanne and Kariya tried to piggyback in 2004 by signing with the Colorado Avalanche)


The Patriots actually have a super team to be honest


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> Nobody on b$pn is a basketball expert, especially SAS and Broussard.


*Broussard isn't even on ESPN :mj4. As usual, the people talking the most shit don't even know what's going on on the network.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> The Patriots actually have a super team to be honest


Blackhawks have been a super team for a chunk of this decade too.









I hope they do something this year, all my other Chicago teams suck and are rebuilding. :mj2


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Have the Wiz decided yet whether or not they're gonna keep Otto?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Chauncey Billups has withdrawn his name from the Cavaliers' President of Basketball Operations hat. Everything seems to be pointing to LeBron leaving next year:





In other news, he's still Mr. Big Shot after all these years. Stephen Jackson can still shoot as well:




Other Big Three highlights:












*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Have the Wiz decided yet whether or not they're gonna keep Otto?


Nah. He hasn't actually signed any other offer sheet yet but if he does they have 72 hours to match it. Him not signing is giving them time to come up with their own contract though to avoid the whole process.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

AlternateDemise said:


> Well hold on, while his views on Love are fucking laughable, he's not entirely wrong. They don't want Love and they have a very good reason to. Pacers have two young bigs who are already impactful players for the team. There's a reason why the Pacers wanted a young shooting guard more. And the Bulls want to rebuild. Getting Kevin Love would ruin that because they saw what he could do in Minnesota. At the very least, he would make the Bulls a .500 team, which is the middle of the pact and the spot you don't want to be in the NBA.


Oh, I get you. Stephen B Smith was trying to say that it was this big deal that two lottery teams didn't want to trade with the Cavs and that it reflects well on Lebron. But the main reason why didn't trade to the Cavs was because they didn't value Kevin Love (rightly or wrongly). If the Pacers/Bulls were actually scared to strengthen the Cavs, they're idiots since they're not even competitive with the likes of Toronto or Washington.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

The Cavs not having a GM _might_ make it a bit harder to get a deal done as well.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I just found this hilarious NBA 4th of July Cookout picture being shared on social media. I think Bleacher Report made it:*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Somebody tweet GH and tell him to hurry up and announce his decision already.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882290551516692480

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882293617880162304
:wow *The Kings actually made some good signings.*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I just found this hilarious NBA 4th of July Cookout picture being shared on social media. I think Bleacher Report made it:*


@ Kristaps/Phil. :lol

Klay in the background with a toaster. :sodone


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Hayward to the Cs being reported, yes baby!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wow the Warriors might get Jamal Crawford....so unfair


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/19808031/golden-state-warriors-land-nick-young-jamal-crawford






*
I want Crawford, don't want Young though.*



> There's a strong possibility that either LA Clippers guard Jamal Crawford or free agent Nick Young could end up with the Golden State Warriors this offseason, league sources tell ESPN. ESPN's Adrian Wojnarowski reported that Crawford, 37, is included in a three-team trade being finalized that would send the three-time Sixth Man Award winner to the Atlanta Hawks.
> 
> Sources informed ESPN that Crawford would seek a buyout and the Warriors would be the front-runners for his services if they still possessed the taxpayer midlevel exception of $5.2 million. Crawford has two years and $29 million remaining on his contract, but the final year is partially guaranteed. He has made nearly $135 million over his 17-year career.
> 
> ...


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

So Bosh is officially done. Sad the way his career ended. Looks like the beginning of the end of another era. Soon Wade will be done. Next Melo, CP3, and finally Bron. Still got about 5 years though imo.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Wow the Warriors might get Jamal Crawford....so unfair


It's okay! We got Jose Calderon!! fpalm


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

God dammit...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882386224941588480


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

*Stephen A Smith said that Boston was a possible destination for Hayward and look what's happened. People say he's unreliable :mj4 *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Corey said:


> God dammit...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882386224941588480


It's about damn time a top team in the East not named the Cavaliers got someone noteworthy.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh HELL no. Boston ain't causing this domino to fall.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882387340500623360


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Finally a West star goes East this offseason and not the other way around. :lol


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> *Stephen A Smith said that Boston was a possible destination for Hayward and look what's happened. People say he's unreliable :mj4 *


Everyone knew it was possible cause one the coach connection though. That's like saying the Clippers are a possible destination for Rondo.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

cgs480 said:


> It's okay! We got Jose Calderon!! fpalm


Yay!!!! fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Well shit.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I really think the difference is Celtics is in the East and the Jazz is in the West. Both teams play in great places to set up home for his young family. Both teams are relatively similar in strength the next few years. Both have great coaches. But one conference has a clearer path towards all-star selection and therefore more recognition and probably swung it for the Celtics.

Sucks for the Jazz after they rebuilt the 'right' way and lost the star player to free agency. Sure they squeezed him with the previous contract extension but that is what a good team is supposed to do.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

What is this horseshit? GTFO Brooklyn!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882414151162707969


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> What is this horseshit? GTFO Brooklyn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882414151162707969


Works for me. Makes the Nets a better team, which means the pick they traded Boston should be worse. Fuck Boston.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey said:


> What is this horseshit? GTFO Brooklyn!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882414151162707969


:lmao every year. At least Porter is a proven starter. Look at Portland and Miami saddled with Allen Crabbe's and Tyler Johnson's contracts after Brooklyn played spoiler.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Jay Valero said:


> Works for me. Makes the Nets a better team, which means the pick they traded Boston should be worse. Fuck Boston.


No no no. Fuck Boston AND fuck Brooklyn. Grunfeld better match this. Hayward coming to the east changes the landscape. I'm fully on board with it now.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Wizards will match, and the Nets will move on to the next one.

Hopefully Nerlens, not KCP.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> No no no. Fuck Boston AND fuck Brooklyn. Grunfeld better match this. Hayward coming to the east changes the landscape. I'm fully on board with it now.


Yep. It makes it a two team race in the East, and pulls the Celts that much farther ahead of the Wiz.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

cgs480 said:


> Everyone knew it was possible cause one the coach connection though. That's like saying the Clippers are a possible destination for Rondo.


I'm kidding. I was taking the piss out of the poster who always posts Stephen A Smith updates and talks up all the things that he gets right, no matter how obvious.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> I'm kidding. I was taking the piss out of the poster who always posts Stephen A Smith updates and talks up all the things that he gets right, no matter how obvious.




Oh lol. I don't visit this thread a lot. That's funny.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> Wizards will match, and the Nets will move on to the next one.
> 
> Hopefully Nerlens, not KCP.


I'm rather sure the Mavs will match anything Nerlens gets. Pistons probably do that with KCP as well, but I think I'd let him go if someone offered him the max.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Jay Valero said:


> Works for me. Makes the Nets a better team, which means the pick they traded Boston should be worse. Fuck Boston.


You need some pepper as you are obviously a bit salty regarding the Celtics. 

Are the Celtics ready to compete with Cleveland? Not yet...but this brings them closer and can make the East more compelling to watch. Plus, an injury to Kyrie or LeBron and it becomes a game changer. 

It's not the responsibility of Silver to make the East more competitive compared to the West. The teams in the East need to step it up and make it better themselves. If Washington can improve and the process finally starts paying off in Philadelphia, this could start to turn things around.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

That Danilo 3-way trade was made official last night. The feeling is that _Crawford_ may be bought out but we'll see. A couple other under the radar moves from last night. OKC helping their bench.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882378338697961472

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882421646052646913


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I think Patrick Patterson needs a new agent.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

JM said:


> I think Patrick Patterson needs a new agent.


In relation to some of the contracts out there, that was some bargain bin shit.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

JM said:


> I think Patrick Patterson needs a new agent.


He's a role player coming off of an injury last year. Bigs aren't really in demand at the moment too. The market has dried up for good role players after last season's crazy outlay.

George Hill correctly fired his after messing up the extension with Utah.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

FriedTofu said:


> He's a role player coming off of an injury last year. Bigs aren't really in demand at the moment too. The market has dried up for good role players after last season's crazy outlay.
> 
> George Hill correctly fired his after messing up the extension with Utah.


His agent got him a 4 year, 80 million dollar deal. He didn't even get that in the market. If anyone fucked up, it was George Hill.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Invictus said:


> His agent got him a 4 year, 80 million dollar deal. He didn't even get that in the market. If anyone fucked up, it was George Hill.


His agent told him he could get more value in the free market after Utah offered him the extension. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> He's a role player coming off of an injury last year. Bigs aren't really in demand at the moment too. The market has dried up for good role players after last season's crazy outlay.
> 
> George Hill correctly fired his after messing up the extension with Utah.


He's still making far less than players with similar skill sets/level of talent.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

JM said:


> He's still making far less than players with similar skill sets/level of talent.


Sometimes it is all about the timing. If he was available last year I think he would have received crazy offers.

The market is drying up after the crazy last few years where every team had cap space.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

FriedTofu said:


> Sometimes it is all about the timing. If he was available last year I think he would have received crazy offers.
> 
> The market is drying up after the crazy last few years where every team had cap space.


I don't know, if no one was biting I probably would have signed a contract like Sullinger signed last year in hopes of earning the big contract the next year. It obviously is a risk (a risk that ended horribly for Sullinger) but signing the deal he did seems silly to me.


----------



## cgs480 (Apr 28, 2016)

Everyone should sign a cheap one year deal with the Cavs to increase their value for next year imo. :grin2:


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Invictus said:


> I'm rather sure the Mavs will match anything Nerlens gets. Pistons probably do that with KCP as well, but I think I'd let him go if someone offered him the max.


Yeah, Dallas is definitely matching too. Detroit might, but I'm not 100% sure I'd want KCP at the max anyway.

Also, Swaggy P signed with the Warriors.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The NBA just became even more unwatchable with Nick Young signing with the Warriors fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wanted Crawford, but oh well. The Warriors made 3 time Shaqtin MVP JAVAAAALEEEE MCGEEEEEE a champion, so it can't hurt.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882668491203108864


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

Just give the warriors the title now, how do they even have enough $$ for Casspi/Andre/Shaun/Young?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

JM said:


> I don't know, if no one was biting I probably would have signed a contract like Sullinger signed last year in hopes of earning the big contract the next year. It obviously is a risk (a risk that ended horribly for Sullinger) but signing the deal he did seems silly to me.


He probably wanted stability and a larger sum rather than maximum value. The final year is reportedly a player option, which could be his way out when the market has more space available after more of the bad contracts runs out. 

It seem silly to risk 4 million to bet on yourself if you are a role player. Your leverage is low unless you have a breakout scoring season that made casual fans take notice of you.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Embiid going at it @ Lavar. :banderas


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Nick Young/Casspi are both good signings. Pelicans were dumb to waive Casspi in the first place considering they need quality wings and Casspi could have given them 3 point shooting.

Young>>>>>>>>>>>Jamal Crawford at his current age. Young can at least play defense when he's engaged.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Dion Waiters re-signs with Miami. 4 years, $52 million.

Pacers waived Monta Ellis.

Also Utah may not be left completely empty handed here:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882773040341430272


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882773040341430272


*Losing Smart could be more detrimental to Boston than people realize. His flagrant flopping forces so many turnovers.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

OKC keeps winning free agency. They re-signed Roberson to a 3 year deal for only $30 million


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Deals are fucking coming in by the minute!

Dirk re-signs (obviously) with Dallas. 2 years, $10 million. He's now the only player other than Kobe in NBA history to play 20 seasons with the same team. LOYALTY. Crazy to think he's been around that long too.

Vince Carter to the Kings. 1 year, $8 million. Seems like that roster is now filled with either old dudes or rookies. 

Kelly Olynyk to the Heat. 4 years, $50 million.

Rudy Gay to the Spurs. 2 years, $17 million. Probably not the haul they were hoping for once Pau decided to opt out and save them money.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Olynyk is a good fit for Miami, I think he will do well there.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Boston sends Avery Bradley and a 2019 2nd Round Pick to Detroit in exchange for Marcus Morris. This pretty much guarantees they won't be able to match a KCP offer sheet if he gets the max or close to it. Celtics have enough room to sign Hayward now.

Knicks have offered a 4 year, $71 offer sheet to Tim Hardaway Jr, which reports are saying he has signed. Too much $$$. Doubt Atlanta matches but we'll see.

James Johnson re-signs with the Heat. 4 years, $60 million.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Danny Ainge is such a bad GM. He gets overrated due to that Brooklyn fleece, but my god is he awful at actually getting shit done. Bradley/Jae have been pretty much let go for nothing when they could have used them to aggressively pursue George before the draft or Butler at the tradeline. :mj4


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Danny Ainge is such a bad GM. He gets overrated due to that Brooklyn fleece, but my god is he awful at actually getting shit done. Bradley/Jae have been pretty much let go for nothing when they could have used them to aggressively pursue George before the draft or Butler at the tradeline. :mj4


Ainge is living off the KG trade and the Nets trade, like he did something special there. A howler monkey would have pulled the trigger on those deals ffs. Of course, now that Hayward signed, Danny boy can spend the next ten years with his thumb up his butt and nobody will say a word.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I like the culture rebuild in Sac-town. Theyll be shitty, but VC/Hill/ZBo can help mentor the youth and make sure they dont end up with too many maturity issues.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Corey said:


> Boston sends Avery Bradley and a 2019 2nd Round Pick to Detroit in exchange for Marcus Morris. This pretty much guarantees they won't be able to match a KCP offer sheet if he gets the max or close to it. Celtics have enough room to sign Hayward now.


Okay, I understand that Gordon Hayward coming to Boston is a huge deal. But if I have to give up Avery Bradly to do it, I'm telling Hayward to either take less money or go fuck himself.

Bradley last season was a All-Defensive first team member last season and this season he averaged 16 points per game. He was someone you could at least put on guys like Irving, Curry, and Wall. These are people you have to deal with if you want to be a legitimate title contender. And he's proven he can be an extremely effective scorer for your team despite not being the first or even second option.

And Angie just gave him away for Marcus fucking Morris just so he could sign Hayward's bitch ass? Are you kidding me?

In my opinion this doesn't help Boston at all now. They still can't handle Cleveland's rebounding and now they've opened the door for not only Irving but Smith as well to light up their defense. How the hell is Hayward supposed to help Boston's chances? What a fucking idiot this Angie guy is. 



Corey said:


> Knicks have offered a 4 year, $71 offer sheet to Tim Hardaway Jr, which reports are saying he has signed. Too much $$$. Doubt Atlanta matches but we'll see.


And now I am legitimately in tears from laughing at the realization that wasn't the dumbest thing I would see...71 million dollars for Tim Hardaway Jr?! 14 points per game Hardaway Jr? This is making Tristan Thompson's 80+ million dollar contract look like a steal. 

Good for him though I guess. Now he's going to be living in the big apple for the next four years making 71 million dollars over that time span. The guy must be loving life right now.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

happy with the moves the celts are making so far, but they need to do something to get a legit rebounder if they're going to contend. at least now after the hayward acquisition, we can honestly say they're one piece away without fooling ourselves.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

AlternateDemise said:


> Okay, I understand that Gordon Hayward coming to Boston is a huge deal. But if I have to give up Avery Bradly to do it, I'm telling Hayward to either take less money or go fuck himself.


Completely agree. Giving up Smart or Crowder I could've understood but Bradley was a hefty sacrifice. Could end up being an even bigger loss when you look at how after next season there's a real chance they lose Thomas and/or Smart.

Btw his name is Ainge.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Think the Knicks solidified themselves as the WOAT organization again with that Tim Hardaway Jr. signing. :lol


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Completely missed this but the Cavs actually made a move and signed Jeff Green to a one year deal for $2.3 million.

Tyreke Evans to the Grizzlies on a year deal for $3.3 million.

Pistons renounced the rights to KCP, making him unrestricted. Pretty much the biggest name left on the market now alongside Nerlens.

Zaza re-signs with the Warriors. 1 year, $3.5 million.

Westbrook has a new backup. Raymond Felton to the Thunder on a 1 year deal.

Also I guess that Hawks buyout is over with already.  Looks like Crawford is gonna be Cleveland bound according to like every source. Wizards apparently have interest too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883468806714208256


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Jeff Green should be so much better than he is.

I wouldn't have let KCP go for Bradley as he still has room to develop. Bradley is a plus defender that can't pass worth a damn, it's literally an adventure every time he tries, and he's frequently injured. Oh well, SVG is a 'tard anyways.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

I'm down with KCP, but he is the definition of wasted potential.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> happy with the moves the celts are making so far, but they need to do something to get a legit rebounder if they're going to contend. at least now after the hayward acquisition, we can honestly say they're one piece away without fooling ourselves.


No you're not. Giving up Bradley just set you guys a step back.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> No you're not. Giving up Bradley just set you guys a step back.


lol no it didn't, they took a step forward by getting rid of him. bradley is literally the most overrated player in the history of the nba. i get it, he's played with the celtics his whole career, he's the last link to the kg era, he's a nice guy, so homer fans feel attached to him, but give me a break... it took the dude 8 years to learn how to dribble, and it will take him another 8 years to learn how to pass. his shot is incredibly inconsistent, not even game to game inconsistent, but quarter to quarter! he's poor at attacking the basket, and has no finesse, or innovative ways to finish, although he did improve slightly in that regard this season. his defense has always been overrated. he's a decent on ball defender, but he's regressed in that area. anytime the game is on the line, and bradley is covering the guy who takes the shot, he always gives up a clean, open look. i do respect the fact that he made some clutch shots this season, but c'mon, he is no better than morris. 
celtics are in good shape. tatum has paul pierce potential, dude looks REALLY polished for a rookie. brown is a year older, and looks to have seriously improved as well. they added hayward, who is a borderline f'n superstar,and they were able to keep crowder and the pit bull who nobody wants to fuck with, marcus smart, a guy who does all the little things to help the team win. horford and thomas have another year under there belt playing together, and i expect a better season out of horford. the one area that needs major improvement is they're obviously thin up front. zizic is not ready. dude looks like he would be a stiff big in the 1970's nba, nevermind 2017. adding someone like dedmon won't be enough either. they are a very good man away from contending.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

and they still got 2 top 5 picks coming up in the next 2 seasons... at least one for sure. no team has a brighter future than the celts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lonzo Ball had a TERRIBLE debut; going 2/15 from the field, 1/11 from 3, and only having 5 assists with a lot of bad decision making. Hopefully for his sake and the Lakers' sake, this isn't a sign of things to come. They've invested everything into him this season.






Nick Young could be a really good asset off the bench if management keeps his fuckery to a minimum. Instead of being a primary option like on the Lakers and dealing with a hundred factors, he can just chill on the perimeter and shoot open 3's at a high percentage. Now, the Warriors just need to re-sign JAVAAAALEEEEE MCGEE :woo for the minimum.
*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> lol no it didn't, they took a step forward by getting rid of him. bradley is literally the most overrated player in the history of the nba.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 



shutupchico said:


> i get it, he's played with the celtics his whole career, he's the last link to the kg era, he's a nice guy, so homer fans feel attached to him,


They feel attached to him because of the play he provides on both ends of the floor. And I know this because I lived in Boston for six years. I'm well aware of how fans felt about him at the time and how they feel about him now. 



shutupchico said:


> but give me a break... it took the dude 8 years to learn how to dribble, and it will take him another 8 years to learn how to pass.


And yet he's still one of Boston's most effective players. 



shutupchico said:


> his shot is incredibly inconsistent, not even game to game inconsistent, but quarter to quarter! he's poor at attacking the basket, and has no finesse, or innovative ways to finish, although he did improve slightly in that regard this season.


And yet he's still able to average 16 points per game on pretty efficient shooting. So all of this is pretty irrelevant. It's not about what you can't do, it's about whether or not what you're able to do can positively impact your team on a night to night basis, which Bradley was able to do on the offensive end. 



shutupchico said:


> his defense has always been overrated. he's a decent on ball defender, but he's regressed in that area. anytime the game is on the line, and bradley is covering the guy who takes the shot, he always gives up a clean, open look. i do respect the fact that he made some clutch shots this season, but c'mon, he is no better than morris.


Alright I'm not going to bother the rest of your post if you're just going to feed me bullshit like this and expect me to take your word for it. I watch the games you know. It's about time you start doing the same.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Ingram is more important to our future than lonzo. Not to mention summer league is garbage for playmakers as a lot of players are trying to prove their worth.

And honestly summer league means fuck all in general.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Invictus said:


> Ingram is more important to our future than lonzo. Not to mention summer league is garbage for playmakers as a lot of players are trying to prove their worth.
> 
> And honestly summer league means fuck all in general.







*Ingram's already injured again and out for the rest of the summer. I'd like to see a bigger sample size than 1 game, but if Lonzo is struggling against average to mediocre players, then the stars are going to come at him HARD for the shit his dad said. I'm going to Vegas next week, so I'll stop by one of these games if I have time.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u should honestly be ecstatic that the c's got rid of bradley. they were never going to win anything with him at sg. let's not forget how he gets injured every season and misses tons of time. i'm sure if you want to do research, analytics would back up what i'm saying. he's never been efficient, he's not a game changer, he's not very good. they had 3 vets they were thinking of moving, the bottom line is they picked the right one to off. crowder's contract is a bargain, and smart is just a winner, period. tonight's game against the lakers should be fun.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

lol @ Mahcus Smaht being a winner.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how isn't he? he gets u the steal when u need it, he blocks the shot when u need it, he hits the shot when u need it, he draws the charge when u need it, he jumps over 5 guys a foot taller than him to get the offensive rebound when u need it, he fires the team up when needed, he dives on the ground when needed, he makes the right pass when needed, etc... smart has weaknesses too... his shooting needs improvement, and his athleticism will never be his strength, but the dude is a leader, and is definitely someone u want as a backup on a championship team.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Now he's a leader, too? I didn't know his mom posted here. :crylol


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

clearly u don't follow the team, and actually watch... smart has displayed leadership qualities since day one. plenty has been written about it, players have talked about it, stevens has talked about it, and it's evident on screen.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

http://www.espn.com/blog/boston/cel.../marcus-smart-is-more-valuable-than-you-think

good article that basically addresses what i was saying before. smart is king of the intangibles, and is a thomas departure away from being named captain of the team.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> u should honestly be ecstatic that the c's got rid of bradley. they were never going to win anything with him at sg.


They were better on both ends of the floor when he was playing, so this is a baseless statement and a bullshit one at that. 



shutupchico said:


> let's not forget how he gets injured every season and misses tons of time. i'm sure if you want to do research, analytics would back up what i'm saying.


So did Stephen Curry. And look what he turned into. I'm not denying he had his fair share of injury issues. That doesn't mean Celtics couldn't win with him. 

Hell, Kyrie Irving, Kevin Love, and Iman Shumpert had their fair share of injury issues and are all more injury prone than Bradley is. And they were key players on a championship team last season, so this is a bullshit point.



shutupchico said:


> he's never been efficient


He shot 46% from the field and 39% from three. That's efficient. In other words, you're full of shit. 



shutupchico said:


> he's not a game changer, he's not very good.


I'm not going to explain why this is bullshit. I'm just going to post this article and let that do its work. 

https://www.boston.com/sports/boston-celtics/2017/05/12/avery-bradley-defense-key-for-celtics

...and this one.

http://hardwoodhoudini.com/2017/04/28/the-importance-of-avery-bradleys-defense/

.................and this one.

http://www.espn.com/blog/boston/cel...r-of-how-important-his-defense-is-for-celtics



shutupchico said:


> they had 3 vets they were thinking of moving, the bottom line is they picked the right one to off. crowder's contract is a bargain, and smart is just a winner, period. tonight's game against the lakers should be fun.


35% shooting from the field Smart is a winner but 46% shooting from the field Bradley is inefficient and never has been efficient. 

I think I'm being trolled.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:wow

:klay *has great taste,* @DesolationRow


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like she can help :klay shoot even better off the dribble, @Legit BOSS! :curry :lol Thank you for sharing!

I hope the Warriors' new gimmick is to pluck "clowns" from around the NBA. JAVAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEE!!!! And now Swaggy P.... :sodone A couple of offseasons ago the Warriors were highly protective of their locker room. Now they know the locker room will impact the "clowns," not the other way around! :dray :kerr


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DesolationRow said:


> Looks like she can help :klay shoot even better off the dribble, @Legit BOSS! :curry :lol Thank you for sharing!
> 
> I hope the Warriors' new gimmick is to pluck "clowns" from around the NBA. JAVAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEE!!!! And now Swaggy P.... :sodone A couple of offseasons ago the Warriors were highly protective of their locker room. Now they know the locker room will impact the "clowns," not the other way around! :dray :kerr


*I like how you put a Draymond smiley at the end of that :lol. :hmm If this trend continues, they should recruit Boogie Cousins next, Deso :curry2.*


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:lol The :dray smiley was a must at the end of that, haha. 

BOOGIE... :sodone :banderas :curry2


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Rockets signed Harden to the largest extension/contract in NBA history, topping Curry's deal. 4 years, $228 million! :done

I'm sorry but fucking NO ONE is worth literally half of a team's salary cap, let alone $50 million a year.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883833871569223681
Who knew Joe Johnson has made that much?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm glad to see that Lonzo bounced back with a triple double! *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883875534249263105


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Wizards finally matched the offer sheet on Otto. Our money's tied up now. Time for a new big 3!

EDIT: Also didn't see this in here. Jamal Crawford signed a 2 year with the T-Wolves. Got a shooter now. Maybe Thibs can get him to play some defense.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> They were better on both ends of the floor when he was playing, so this is a baseless statement and a bullshit one at that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the average nba player has a efficiency rating of 15. do you know how many times bradley's been 15, or higher? zero. career average of 12. he's not a game changer, he's not a plus. ainge practically handed him the keys at the sg position for the past 8 seasons, but it was never deserved, and that's always annoyed me. there has never been a celtic who has played a more prominent role for so many seasons, who was so lacking as a player overall. yesterday was a great day. i've said before that the c's will never win with bradley as their guy at sg, they didn't... but now the dark cloud has passed. ainge has been making all the right moves this offseason. trading the #1 pick to get tatum, and a probable top 5 pick was smart, signing gordo was key, and finally shitcanning bradley was absolutely essential, and a fantastic move. i'm sorry your boy had to be killed off, but u should be excited about the future of this team. hopefully they can somehow land vucevic, or gasol next.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Damn they really had to throw in 2 draft picks for Brooklyn to take him off their hands. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/883907837767831553


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Wow, Markelle Fultz is ALREADY injured! I'm convinced that Philly is cursed.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

that's too bad, hopefully it's nothing serious.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BWT6rzHFpJZ













*I see you watching the games @SUPA HOT FIRE. :cudi*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> the average nba player has a efficiency rating of 15. do you know how many times bradley's been 15, or higher? zero. career average of 12.


You're seriously gonna go off of player efficiency ratings? Is this a joke? 

Player efficiency ratings are one of the worst possible things you can use to measure someone's effectiveness on the floor when they are known for their play on the defensive end. Bruce Bowen was one of the best defensive players in the NBA at his position, and was a huge reason the Spurs were able to once again win the NBA championship in 2007, and he couldn't even get into double digits with his efficiency rating. Ben mother fucking Wallace had a below average efficiency rating, and he was not only a four time defensive player of the year, he was arguably the most important player on a championship team in 2004 (I personally would make an argument for Rasheed Wallace being their most important player, but that's just me). Metta World Peace had a career average of 13 when it came to the efficiency rating. 

In other words, you have no clue what you are talking about and are reaching on levels that are making Mister Fantastic jealous. I'm not gonna waste my time reading the rest of your post if you seriously have to resort to using player efficiency ratings for a guy known for his defense.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> that's too bad, hopefully it's nothing serious.


Reports I heard said he'll be fine and won't miss anything other than the rest of summer league.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

:mj4 at anyone entertaining chico's takes about Bradley. His irrational hate of him rivals Skip Bayless's LeBron hate.

Also, the Nets need to fuck off and stop trying to do everything they can to win 35 games.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

shutupchico said:


> clearly u don't follow the team, and actually watch... smart has displayed leadership qualities since day one. plenty has been written about it, players have talked about it, stevens has talked about it, and it's evident on screen.


He's a flop machine that is as much a net negative on O as IT is on D, and he's apparently following the Jared Sullinger fitness regimen.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Teams with the most cap space left:

Suns - $11-23M (depending on whether they renounce Alex Len)
Hawks - $18-19M
Lakers - $17M
76ers - $16-17M
Nets - $16-17M
Nuggets - $2-11M (depending on if Mason Plumlee is renounced)
Kings - $8-10M

So this automatically means the Nets are going after Nerlens or KCP on huge deals. :lol


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> Teams with the most cap space left:
> 
> Suns - $11-23M (depending on whether they renounce Alex Len)
> Hawks - $18-19M
> ...


I'm in favor of anything that can potentially hurt Boston.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Noel should sign a one year deal. It would be hilarious.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Invictus said:


> Noel should sign a one year deal. It would be hilarious.


Haven't really kept up with this, but does anybody expect him to not re-sign with Dallas?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Jay, what has the Celtics ever done to you? Give us a story, something must have happened in the past. :lol


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Some Cameron Payne "highlights" y'all:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884512163884388352

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884541595282010113

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884529181085880320
:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@SUPA HOT FIRE. @Corey *We've got a new Shaqtin MVP :lmao*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@DesolationRow *I found this cool, fan made documentary on The Unanimous MVP...STEPHENNNNN CURRYYYYY :woo :curry :woo :curry2 :woo :curry3 :woo :chefcurry :woo*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Invictus


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884990789734064132


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good. :bigballer


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Corey said:


> @Invictus
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/884990789734064132


Wasn't expecting that, but he could certainly help the team. Hope it doesn't get in the way of Hart's development.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> You're seriously gonna go off of player efficiency ratings? Is this a joke?
> 
> Player efficiency ratings are one of the worst possible things you can use to measure someone's effectiveness on the floor when they are known for their play on the defensive end. Bruce Bowen was one of the best defensive players in the NBA at his position, and was a huge reason the Spurs were able to once again win the NBA championship in 2007, and he couldn't even get into double digits with his efficiency rating. Ben mother fucking Wallace had a below average efficiency rating, and he was not only a four time defensive player of the year, he was arguably the most important player on a championship team in 2004 (I personally would make an argument for Rasheed Wallace being their most important player, but that's just me). Metta World Peace had a career average of 13 when it came to the efficiency rating.
> 
> In other words, you have no clue what you are talking about and are reaching on levels that are making Mister Fantastic jealous. I'm not gonna waste my time reading the rest of your post if you seriously have to resort to using player efficiency ratings for a guy known for his defense.


i don't give a damn what u waste your time doing. u can look at any analytics u want, they will show that awful avery is a below average basketball player. personally, my favorite thing to go by is the eye test. i watched, he sucked, he's gone, rejoice.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Jay Valero said:


> He's a flop machine that is as much a net negative on O as IT is on D, and he's apparently following the Jared Sullinger fitness regimen.


you act like flopping is a bad thing, which pretty much negates anything else u have to say. sullinger was really fat though, i agree, fundamentally fat.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> i don't give a damn what u waste your time doing. u can look at any analytics u want, they will show that awful avery is a below average basketball player. personally, my favorite thing to go by is the eye test. i watched, he sucked, he's gone, rejoice.


Actually no they won't. All relevant analytics show that Bradley consistently has a positive impact on both ends of the court for Boston and is one of their more valuable players. All you're doing at this point is feeding me bullshit and expecting me to take your word for it and it's laughable. Stop giving me all this nonsense and actually try watching the games for once. Once you do, you'll start to quickly realize why the Celtics just shot themselves in the foot by giving away Bradley for nothing (and yes, they gave him away for nothing. At this point Morris does jack shit for you especially if you're the Celtics).


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

shutupchico said:


> you act like flopping is a bad thing, which pretty much negates anything else u have to say. sullinger was really fat though, i agree, fundamentally fat.


Fat, floppy loser. :fact


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Celtics gave away Bradley because they are not going to be able to afford his next contract if they are resigning IT anyway. The problem with that is IT need a point guard stopper as his backcourt partner and all of their wings are more suited to guard against bigger perimeter players. Marcus Smart can be a stopgap solution but he can't provide the offence Bradley can. Celtics' original plan was bringing in PG and Hayward that would have negated all of this but things didn't turn out perfectly.

The choice was between Hayward and Bradley. And 9/10 most would choose the all star player over the 3-and-D player. And Morris is a decent rotation player for a position of need for them on a team-friendly contract. So it wasn't that bad a deal. Not great but not terrible either.

Oh and regarding Bradley's PER or analytic to determine whether he is a good or bad player, Klay Thompson's advanced stats were horrible before GS turned into this superteam a few seasons back during the Love/Klay trade discussions. So it isn't the be-all and end-all, especially when discussing about fit with the best player of the team.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

eyton with that shade.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Durant can't take a joke. Who would have thought?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know what was funnier, the joke or KD's reaction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Durant was so salty after Peyton Manning's joke at the ESPYS :dead2*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885295226448822272


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Hahaha holy shit that was funny :lol


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

A-c-t-i-n-g

Still funny tho.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Durant was so salty after Peyton Manning's joke at the ESPYS :dead2*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885295226448822272












Like, c'mon. If you can't laugh at a joke about making a bitch move, then don't be a bitch in the first place.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Corey said:


> Teams with the most cap space left:
> 
> Suns - $11-23M (depending on whether they renounce Alex Len)
> Hawks - $18-19M
> ...


Nets have $6 million in non-guaranteed contracts, so really, they have $21 million in functional cap space, should an opportunity arise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:wow Lonzo might be better at the full court pass than Kevin Love:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885329333182763009





*Team chemistry has improved significantly, as has his offensive approach. He's attacking the basket more often. If he hadn't have gone 3/10 from 3 and stuck with aggressively attacking the basket, he may have dropped 45 in a win. It was still an impressive performance though.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> Actually no they won't. All relevant analytics show that Bradley consistently has a positive impact on both ends of the court for Boston and is one of their more valuable players. All you're doing at this point is feeding me bullshit and expecting me to take your word for it and it's laughable. Stop giving me all this nonsense and actually try watching the games for once. Once you do, you'll start to quickly realize why the Celtics just shot themselves in the foot by giving away Bradley for nothing (and yes, they gave him away for nothing. At this point Morris does jack shit for you especially if you're the Celtics).


this is just ignorant... gave him away for nothing?!? they upgraded if anything. morris brings a lot more toughness and leadership qualities to the team, and is more versatile of a player. he is better on offense than bradley and he'll be able to guard taller guys like lebron, which bradley could never dream of. bradley was only capable of guarding pg's, but smart is 10x better at it than bradley is anyway, and brown is just about as good already, and a lot taller. u are just being disrespectful to the celtics organization at this point. they've been making all the right moves in attempts of becoming contenders, and all u want to do is lament the loss of some bum.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Impeccable Sin said:


> Like, c'mon. If you can't laugh at a joke about making a bitch move, then don't be a bitch in the first place.


Hes earned the name cupcake.

I still havent recovered from rolling my eyes so much during and just after the finals. Durants the best now? No. He played so good because he was so comfortable, knowing he had 3 killers ready to back him up.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *:wow Lonzo might be better at the full court pass than Kevin Love:*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885329333182763009
> 
> ...


I love his haters

Game 1 hes a bust

Gsme 2 triple dub in garbage time

Game 3 hes ducking fox

Game 4 its just summer league

Hate on bitches


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This rookie class is looking absolutely great. Hopefully they all deliver this season, lots of special players. :banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> this is just ignorant... gave him away for nothing?!? they upgraded if anything.


This should be fun. 



shutupchico said:


> morris brings a lot more toughness and leadership qualities to the team


No he doesn't. He has never once demonstrated that he has either of these traits. 



shutupchico said:


> and is more versatile of a player.


:kobe no he's not. 

Bradley's a great defender on top of being a valuable offensive player, something Morris isn't. And Bradley averaged more rebounds last season than Morris did, which is pathetic given the fact that Morris is a 6'9 forward and Bradley's a 6'2 guard. 



shutupchico said:


> he is better on offense than bradley


:frank2

No, he is not. I don't know who the hell told you that but they are lying to you.

Bradley this past season averaged 16 points per game on 46% shooting from the field and 39% from three. Morris on the other hand averaged 14 points on 41% shooting from the field. 

Now in a strange case of coincidences, according to basketball reference, Bradley averaged 9 shots per game, as did Morris. And they both averaged 5 three point shots per game. 

So with both shooting on average the exact same amount of times per game, Bradley has been able to manage more points on a better percentage. He had a higher offensive win share than Morris did too, showing he had a more positive impact on the offensive side of the floor for his team than Morris did (even if win shares can be flawed statistics, it still puts your earlier claim to shame anyways).

In other words, as has been the case for most, if not the entirety of this argument, you are full of shit and have no idea what you're talking about. But I'm going to entertain myself and I'll keep reading along. 



shutupchico said:


> and he'll be able to guard taller guys like lebron, which bradley could never dream of.


Alright, two things. 

1. Morris isn't going to do shit against LeBron. He hasn't done shit to him in the past and that isn't going to change now.

2. Bradley isn't meant to guard guys like LeBron. He never was. I don't know why this is being brought up. 



shutupchico said:


> bradley was only capable of guarding pg's, but smart is 10x better at it than bradley is anyway, and brown is just about as good already, and a lot taller.


No, they are not. You can't make this bullshit up and expect me to take your word for it. It doesn't work like that. 

No one is denying that Marcus Smart is already a very good defensive player. What he was able to do against Paul Millsap in the playoffs was nothing short of spectacular. And he's got the physical tools to be a terrific defender later in his career. He is not at that point yet. Where as Bradley is a first team all defensive player who didn't get there this year due to another season filled with injuries. He's not on Bradley's level yet. You overrating the shit out of him isn't going to make him on his level either. 



shutupchico said:


> u are just being disrespectful to the celtics organization at this point. they've been making all the right moves in attempts of becoming contenders, and all u want to do is lament the loss of some bum.


YOU are the one being disrespectful here. You're completely downplaying the impact that Avery Bradley had on the Celtics organization and all that he has done for the team. 

Trading away Bradley takes away a crucial part of their team. I'm not denying that it makes sense financially given the fact that his contract ends next season, but if you are trying to go to the finals, you should not be worrying about shit like that. If you have to make some moves, make some moves. But if you have to give up someone who is an extremely important part of the team and in return get someone like Marcus Morris, who doesn't bring anything to the table that Boston needs, then you are only making things harder on yourself in the upcoming season.

I'm done wasting my time on you. Moving on.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885608908760461312
At first I thought this was laughable because who the hell would hire anyone from Sacramento's management... but then I looked deeper and saw he was only with Sacramento for a few months and was the reason why they had a such a strong draft and free agency period. Perry was also an executive for those great Pistons teams in the 2000's and eventually drafted guys like Durant, Oladipo, Aaron Gordon, Elfrid Payton, etc. Looks like a really great move for the Knicks on paper right now. (Y)


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

San Antonio renounced his rights thus making him unrestricted, but could they really not afford this deal?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885966873782870016


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Somebody help me out here. I though Simmons was a good up and comer. Was I mistaken, or did Murray show enough to make him expendable?


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/870003062739357698


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey said:


> San Antonio renounced his rights thus making him unrestricted, but could they really not afford this deal?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/885966873782870016


I am thinking Simmons wanted a higher total sum than what the Spurs can offer in a short term deal and Spurs don't want to over commit to a player that had just one good playoffs that could affect their cap flexibility.

Tho one could argue whether the money offered to a recovering from serious injury Rudy Gay could have been given to Simmons instead.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

@Legit BOSS you working in the front office for the Pels? :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886256314896220160


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> @Legit BOSS you working in the front office for the Pels? :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/886256314896220160


*Nah, Stephen A Smith told me :sas


Lol, the move just makes perfect sense to me, my man.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887053094697226242 :cornette

*He must be desperate for that big send off.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

players retire with their original teams all the time if they leave. it's just a thing, he's not playing another season.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887053094697226242 :cornette
> 
> *He must be desperate for that big send off.*


He's not playing again if that's what you're insinuating. He just wants to retire as a Celtic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Skip doesn't give LeBron enough credit, but I think he's giving Lonzo too much credit. Going from triple doubles in Summer League to the actual NBA is a tall feat, especially since his shot isn't there yet. Letts see if he can get through the lane with the likes of Cousins, Davis, Embiid, and Giannis in the way before jumping to such a drastic conclusion. *


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887038653939109890


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

I refuse to believe there are still people in the year 2017 who take Skip Bayless at face value. Refuse to believe it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Kuzma has been a treat to watch :banderas LAKERS ARE CHAMPIONS :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887123555548360704


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Dub said:


> Kuzma has been a treat to watch :banderas LAKERS ARE CHAMPIONS :mark:


Was glad to hear he played well as he was my least favorite of the Lakers picks. Bummed I didn't get to see my guy Hart out there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*ESPN is reporting that Melo has no desire to stay in NY and has received confirmation of Stephen A's report last month that he wants to get traded to Houston. Thank goodness.*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Houston's gonna have no depth if they trade for Carmelo. I mean, it'll look cool on paper to have a team with CP3, Harden, and Melo, but I imagine they're gonna have to give up some combination of Gordon, Ariza, and/or Anderson to get him (not that Anderson would matter) after already trading away like 6 players to get Paul. Team's gonna be scraps at that point.

I also have no idea how that threesome would work out on the court.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> Houston's gonna have no depth if they trade for Carmelo. I mean, it'll look cool on paper to have a team with CP3, Harden, and Melo, but I imagine they're gonna have to give up some combination of Gordon, Ariza, and/or Anderson to get him (not that Anderson would matter) after already trading away like 6 players to get Paul. Team's gonna be scraps at that point.
> 
> I also have no idea how that threesome would work out on the court.


*As far as I'm concerned, the backbone of the team was removed when they traded Beverly, so they'd might as well go all out with the offense.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> This should be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your lack of celtics knowledge is impalpable. despite the fact that he was untalented, bradley was given the roman reigns push almost from day 1. ainge has done a lot of things right, but his insistence on bradley being the lead sg proved to be the worst basketball decision he's ever made. this moron ended up taking over starting duties for hall of famer, ray allen, in the second season of his career, undeservingly so. no matter how many times bradley proved to be ineffective on the court, and nothing more than a YMCA level talent, ainge's only recourse was to give him more and more minutes. 8 years is how long it took bradley to learn how to dribble a basketball, that is not an exaggeration. he still can't pass to save his life, and his IQ level is rock bottom. 17 f'n championships is how many titles the celtics had won before bradley showed up, and they had just come off another finals appearance. how many have they won since? as soon as awful avery arrived, everything went south. i've said it many times over the course of the years, this team will never win a damn thing with a shooting guard as incompetent as awful avery playing such a big role. it took a LONG time, but finally ainge has seen the light. bradley has been sacrificed, and the celtics future has been reborn in the form of marcus morris. don't get me wrong, i know morris isn't the best player on the team, but it is thanks to him that the celtics got rid of the cancer that was killing them. because of that i deem him the savior of the team, and i may even get his jersey if i'm drunk enough and happen to be at the pro shop(or another place that sells celtics shirts)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*D'Antoni only used 8 players for most of the Play Offs anyway so I doubt he's too fussed about depth. Which when it comes to the Play Offs doesn't really count for much anyway. *_


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

seabs said:


> _*D'Antoni only used 8 players for most of the Play Offs anyway so I doubt he's too fussed about depth. Which when it comes to the Play Offs doesn't really count for much anyway. *_


Depth can be very important depending on the team. In the case of the Rockets, assuming they do in fact get Carmelo and have to use an eight man rotation, I don't think depth would necessarily be an issue.

What would be an issue is that the Rockets would be horribly exposed on defense at the SG/SF area, and it gets worse when you consider who the head coach is (and I still can't believe that fucktard is a two time coach of the year winner). 

I'm also not a fan of a potential Paul/Harden/Melo trio. At least in the case of Curry/Thompson/Durant, two of those guys have proven to be unselfish players and are capable of being effective without the ball in their hands. And both Thompson and Durant are great defensive players. Paul is a good defensive player (although not first team all defense worthy in my opinion, at least not anymore), but I would rather have my SG or SF be the defensive players and have the PG be the liability. I feel like that Harden/Melo duo is going to be exposed pretty effortlessly everytime they're on the floor together.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Melo wouldn't be playing SF according to current plans. It'd be Paul, Harden, Ariza, Melo, Capela with Melo playing the stretch 4. Which doesn't sound too out of the box, look at Olympics Melo for reference.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

This is random as hell. I didn't even know he retired. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887737677251878912


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887758962002735104


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Corey said:


> This is random as hell. I didn't even know he retired. :lol
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887737677251878912


*It's good to see another Black executive in the NBA, but I didn't know he retired, either :lol*



Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887758962002735104


*LOL, I THOUGHT YOU PHOTOSHOPPED THIS! :LOL*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*So Derrick Rose and the Cavs are in talks. What's with them wanting washed up point guards?*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I read yahoo the Lebron to 76ers talks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Uptown King said:


> I read yahoo the Lebron to 76ers talks.


*ESPN still has LeBron going to the Lakers, and his agent just met with Pelinka yesterday: * http://www.newsweek.com/sport-lebron-james-la-lakers-639554


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Philly would be an interesting choice for Lebron, especially since I doubt he really wants to play in the Western Conference. If Embiid and Simmons can stay healthy and Fultz has a nice rookie year, he should consider giving them a look at least.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like my Cavs go back to being mediocre next year. Yay!!!!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Mra22 said:


> Looks like my Cavs go back to being mediocre next year. Yay!!!!


If by mediocre you mean winning the east again no problem and getting to the finals for the 4th year straight... then yeah buddy!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Corey said:


> If by mediocre you mean winning the east again no problem and getting to the finals for the 4th year straight... then yeah buddy!!!


I'm talking about the following off season when LeBron leaves


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888484430410428416
opcorn


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Chrome said:


> Philly would be an interesting choice for Lebron, especially since I doubt he really wants to play in the Western Conference. If Embiid and Simmons can stay healthy and Fultz has a nice rookie year, he should consider giving them a look at least.


I agree. Might be his best chance to win. Kyrie wants out of Cleveland now so you never know.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

DA said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888484430410428416
> opcorn


He no longer wants to play with LeBron


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Screw it, trade Kyrie for Melo...


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Kyrie at the spurs:dance

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> He no longer wants to play with LeBron


If that’s the case, good luck. He didn’t do anything before Lebron was there. And even when Lebron was on the team and missed time, they hardly ever won even playing alongside Kevin Love.

Kyrie is a great player, but he’s not a superstar. And he’s not someone who is going to make a difference as the best player on a team. The only place where he might make a difference is in San Antonio.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yeah I see LBJ leaving Cleveland again. This ship is sinking real fast.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Lonzo's clearly turned Lebron's head and Kyrie's noticed it.
Getting off the ship as soon as possible


Mra22 said:


> Screw it, trade Kyrie for Melo...


Do that and your team is finished after Lebron. Don't you want to build for the future?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

CesaroSwing said:


> Lonzo's clearly turned Lebron's head and Kyrie's noticed it.
> Getting off the ship as soon as possible
> Do that and your team is finished after Lebron. Don't you want to build for the future?


They would be pretty much done after Lebron anyways.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Rumors that kyrie dont want to play alongside "selfless" lebron aka bored of the lebron system. :mj4


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Our lord and saviour Stephen A Smith predicted this over a year ago 
GOAT journalist 







Uptown King said:


> They would be pretty much done after Lebron anyways.


Kyrie for Carmelo straight up is a waste. Trade him for a younger player and they'd at least have a future.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> I'm talking about the following off season when LeBron leaves


We don't know that LeBron is leaving, so lets stop acting like we know until we get some actual evidence apart from rumors, most of which don't make any sense. Why the Lakers? Why does LeBron want to leave a conference and team that guarantees he's going to the finals every year? Why would he want to go to the tougher conference? At least LeBron leaving for Miami and then coming back to Cleveland made sense. These heavy rumors of him going to LA just makes no sense. It doesn't fit his motives. 

And Irving now wanting a trade I think just further confirms my theory. If Irving wants out so badly then how much merit is there really to LeBron wanting to leave? If he truly had any consideration that was great enough to the point where it's worth having all this fuss about, then why wouldn't Irving just want to stick it out and wait until this season is over and then let LeBron leave? To me that just tells me that the odds of LeBron leaving next season were a lot slimmer than we originally thought. 



Mra22 said:


> Screw it, trade Kyrie for Melo...


Why would you want Melo for Kyrie? That's a horrible waste of a trade. 

People I work with were flipping the fuck out over this and it was actually pretty funny to watch, although I guess if you're a Cavs fan it's understandable. I personally think this could be a great thing for the Cavaliers. Kevin Love was hard to trade because of his contract, injury issues and the fact that he's already in his prime. Kyrie Irving however is another story. Miami actually has some really good talent that could benefit Cleveland's team as a whole. If they can nab Whiteside or get themselves Waiters and Dragic, this could be a blessing for Cleveland.

I've never thought highly of Irving, so maybe that's why I don't think it's a bad thing, but Cleveland fans should be happy right now. Cleveland's idiotic ownership will probably find a way to screw up what I think is a golden opportunity to really improve their roster and add some much needed depth, but either way there's at least some hope here. Irving is a great scorer and there's no denying it, but he's had a tendency to disrupt the Cavaliers offense with his style of play, even to the point where it's cost them games (game 1 of last years NBA finals comes to mind). Hell, he almost fucked the Cavaliers over completely in game 7 of the 2016 NBA finals when he tried to aggressively attack on offense despite the Cavs being up by 3 with less than 30 seconds left. He's done some great things for the Cavs but he's a horribly flawed player and brings nothing else to the table apart from scoring. 

I'd say we wait and see what Cleveland can get with this. If they can actually manage to get some really good pieces out of this that fit the teams needs and adds to their depth, this could be a blessing in disguise for Cleveland. Irving has a few more years on his contract right? So why not wait it out? See what's happening at the end of next season. And if not, see what you can get out of Minney and Miami. San Antonio and New York won't give you much, so maybe they can. Both teams have very valuable talent that I'm sure they would be willing to use in a trade to get Irving. I'm sure Minnesota would love to have Irving's scoring.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LeBron's definitely going to LA if Kyrie gets traded. That team is going to be fucked up if he takes less money for a ring: LeBron, Lonzo, George, (Ingram if he's healthy), and a bunch of young talent. Everyone except Golden State can pack it up at that point.*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus fuck If Kyrie goes to the West too.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> We don't know that LeBron is leaving, so lets stop acting like we know until we get some actual evidence apart from rumors, most of which don't make any sense. Why the Lakers? Why does LeBron want to leave a conference and team that guarantees he's going to the finals every year? Why would he want to go to the tougher conference? At least LeBron leaving for Miami and then coming back to Cleveland made sense. These heavy rumors of him going to LA just makes no sense. It doesn't fit his motives.


If you want something that fits his motives and has more talent than Lakes could hope to have then he's going to Philly.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron's definitely going to LA if Kyrie gets traded. That team is going to be fucked up if he takes less money for a ring: LeBron, Lonzo, George, (Ingram if he's healthy), and a bunch of young talent. Everyone except Golden State can pack it up at that point.*


1. LeBron leaving if Kyrie's traded is most certainly not a guarantee, since we still aren't even sure at this point if he even wants to leave Cleveland to begin with.

2. We don't know what Paul George is going to do now that he's with the Thunder. He's now teammates with an MVP in Westbrook. 

3. Lonzo still has to develop as a player. He's most likely not going to be a top 10 player right out of the gate. And if he's not the number one option and isn't getting the ball the most (which will be the case if LeBron and George join the team), that's going to hurt his development as a player. You can't have two top ten players be surrounded by a bunch of young talent and expect results with it, it doesn't work like that. 

Right now I don't see how going to LA helps LeBron any better than staying in Cleveland, not unless more veteran and experienced talent joins LA at some point. I'm not saying him going to LA is unlikely, but people are making it seem like a foregone conclusion especially if Irving's traded, when in fact it most certainly isn't.



LONZO said:


> If you want something that fits his motives and has more talent than Lakes could hope to have then he's going to Philly.


I definitely agree that Philly's the more logical destination than LA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Location and prestige matters to Lebron tho, I figure. Winning a title in LA would mean a lot for a lot of different reasons.

Philly has a lot of question marks too, most of all is Embiid's health. If he's not healthy they're not worth it either. Not taking away anything from Simmons/Fultz, but Embiid has already displayed generational talent that could easily be all time great talent if he gets to stay healthy while Fultz/Simmons have some flaws to their game(most would struggle to name a single thing Embiid struggles with and he's only played 30 games).

Also I don't think Lonzo's development would suffer from playing with Leborn/George. He'd likely get a lot of playmaking duties with Lebron in his even older years, especially if he continues to display his great vision/passing this season. Ingram would definitely suffer though. Still want Lakers to pursue George/Boogie if the Lebron thing doesn't work out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Shame Kyrie didn't request a trade earlier because apparently the Bulls were 1 of his preferred destinations before they traded Butler. Bummer.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Chrome said:


> Shame Kyrie didn't request a trade earlier because apparently the Bulls were 1 of his preferred destinations before they traded Butler. Bummer.


How were yall gonna get kyrie without offering butler?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

LONZO said:


> Location and prestige matters to Lebron tho, I figure. Winning a title in LA would mean a lot for a lot of different reasons.


I seriously doubt he cares about that. With Cleveland sure but with other teams I don't think that's his intention. 



LONZO said:


> Philly has a lot of question marks too, most of all is Embiid's health. If he's not healthy they're not worth it either. Not taking away anything from Simmons/Fultz, but Embiid has already displayed generational talent that could easily be all time great talent if he gets to stay healthy while Fultz/Simmons have some flaws to their game(most would struggle to name a single thing Embiid struggles with and he's only played 30 games).


They still have the cap space to sign another major talent along with LeBron. But I do agree that Embiid is a question mark. 



LONZO said:


> Also I don't think Lonzo's development would suffer from playing with Leborn/George. He'd likely get a lot of playmaking duties with Lebron in his even older years, especially if he continues to display his great vision/passing this season. Ingram would definitely suffer though. Still want Lakers to pursue George/Boogie if the Lebron thing doesn't work out.


But that's the thing, in LeBron's later years sure Lonzo will probably have a pretty big responsibility as far as playmaking is concerned. But LeBron's still got a good two or maybe even three years left before LeBron starts to show major signs of decline, assuming he doesn't continue to play 38 minutes per game like he did this past season (in which case I give him one more year). During that time frame, I expect LeBron to continue to play the same role that he's played his whole career. Also, LeBron's a poor off the ball player, and he's never really been on a team where he wasn't the main playmaker for the team. That's what he's all about. That's his game. That's not an adjustment you want a guy making that late into their career. I just can't see the Lakers being that effective if that ends up being the case. But maybe I'm wrong. 

And yeah, Ingram would suffer. I actually forgot about him as I typed that out.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LONZO said:


> How were yall gonna get kyrie without offering butler?


Don't know, probably wouldn't have been possible tbh, but it would've been nice to at least be in the running.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

LONZO said:


> If you want something that fits his motives and has more talent than Lakes could hope to have then he's going to Philly.


Bronsexuals + Embiid's shit banter + their Lonzo and Lavar obsession/hatred + their fans = literal cancer

Lebron better not go there


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

So this just occurred to me...

Kyrie is the cover athlete for NBA 2K18. If he gets traded before the game comes out, I wonder if they'll keep the logo of him in a Cavs uniform or change it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Don't have to worry about our players jumping ship! :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888582647575982080


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I say again I have all the respect in the world for Kyrie as a player. And he’s pulled Lebron’s ass out of the fire several times. But he wouldn’t be anywhere near those moments had it not been for Lebron. And he has shown nothing in the past to make anyone believe he could be the best player on a team and they could go far.

At the end of the day, if that’s what he wants than that’s what he wants. But I look at this is a case of putting too much stock in your on ability.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> So this just occurred to me...
> 
> Kyrie is the cover athlete for NBA 2K18. If he gets traded before the game comes out, I wonder if they'll keep the logo of him in a Cavs uniform or change it.


Guess it depends on when he gets traded. If it's too late, they could just do what Madden 09 did with Favre and release the game with him in a Cavs jersey but offer a free alternate cover that people can download and print with him in the jersey of whatever team he ends up on.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Lonzo and Kuzma's mvp runs got kyrie scared :dance


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Kinda torn on the entire Kyrie-situation but cannot deny the potential excitement of it.

Would be highly interesting to behold him rocking with Spurs or the Wolves.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This is getting worse, apparently Kyrie thinks LeBron leaked his trade request to the media.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Hilarious to see the Cavs imploding in front of our eyes, clearly LeBron feels like he got Cleveland their 1 title and now he can leave again. 

You wouldn't know this was a team that just made 3 straight NBA finals if you watched this off-season. I don't know if Kyrie can be the best player on a team that wins a title but getting away from LeBron might be more important.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Taroostyles said:


> Hilarious to see the Cavs imploding in front of our eyes, clearly LeBron feels like he got Cleveland their 1 title and now he can leave again.


Again, based on what? 

Right now, reports are saying that LeBron is devastated by Kyrie wanting to be traded. If LeBron was actually strongly considering this, I don't think he would care that much about Kyrie wanting to get traded. Maybe it's because of Kyrie's reasoning as it pertains to him not wanting to play with LeBron anymore, but unless LeBron is truly basketball's biggest diva, I don't think he would make a big deal out of something like that.

You know what? I don't think LeBron's thought about leaving at all yet, because right now he's been doing nothing but worry about this season. Yeah I'm sure he's aware that LA or even Philly are potential areas he's gone to, but with all of these reports about him being frustrated with Cleveland's lack of big pick ups this offseason and now this, I don't think right now at this very moment he is thinking "man I've gotta get out of here". Right now his thought process is figuring out a way to win his fourth title as a Cleveland Cavalier and not end next season with a 3-6 finals record. 

Also, on a somewhat similar note, I just heard that apparently on draft night, Dan Gilbert had a deal lined up that would have sent Paul George to Cleveland involving Kyrie. So allegedly, this is what the deal would have been is this: 

Cleveland gets: Eric Bledsoe and the fourth overall pick.
Phoenix gets: Kyrie Irving and Channing Frye

And then Cleveland was going to use that fourth overall pick and deal it to Indiana for Paul George. 

The reason this trade didn't happen was because Dan Gilbert went to LeBron and wanted a guarantee that he would stay longer than next season, but LeBron didn't give him one and the deal fell through. 

So the Cavaliers could have had Paul George AND Eric Bledsoe. I don't know about you guys, but that would have been a steal in my opinion. Cavs fans, your thoughts?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888776867355938816
*As Skip simultaneously begs LeBron to join the even better Spurs :mj4*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/888776867355938816
> *As Skip simultaneously begs LeBron to join the even better Spurs :mj4*


LeBron's "threatening" to go to LA? This is news to me.

And :lmao at "did Michael ever need help?" Yes, he did, when the Pistons were eliminating him from the playoffs on a yearly basis.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> LeBron's "threatening" to go to LA? This is news to me.
> 
> And :lmao at "did Michael ever need help?" Yes, he did, when the Pistons were eliminating him from the playoffs on a yearly basis.


*LeBron's agent has been in talks with Magic and Rob for the last month, which was way before Kyrie's decision, so this is nothing new.

And yes, Jordan needed Rodman, Pippen, Kukoc, and Kerr to stop getting bodied by the Pistons. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron's agent has been in talks with Magic and Rob for the last month, which was way before Kyrie's decision, so this is nothing new.*


I'm aware of this. That's different from "he's threatening to leave". So unless I'm missing something here (and I could be, who knows), that's a baseless claim.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> I'm aware of this. That's different from "he's threatening to leave". So unless I'm missing something here (and I could be, who knows), that's a baseless claim.


*But you're sitting here and asking people where they're getting the idea he's going to the Lakers when this has been an on going discussion since the season ended.*


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Philly would be a better choice since they have Embiid and the other guys in Fultz and Simmons. Sure Embiid health is an issue but still better chance to win than LA.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron's agent has been in talks with Magic and Rob for the last month, which was way before Kyrie's decision, so this is nothing new.
> 
> And yes, Jordan needed Rodman, Pippen, Kukoc, and Kerr to stop getting bodied by the Pistons. *


Wrong championship Bulls. He was getting beat up by the bad boy Pistons in the late 80's. The first 3 championships was Horace Grant, John Paxson, Bill Cartwright etc. Rodman was one of the Pistons beating him up actually lol.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *But you're sitting here and asking people where they're getting the idea he's going to the Lakers when this has been an on going discussion since the season ended.*


No what I'm asking is why are people acting like this is a for sure thing when there are other options that he has that quite frankly make more sense for him. Unless his motivations change, him going to LA is pretty unlikely.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LeBron on the Lakers would turn the warriors babyface in the eyes of so many basketball fans [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Wrong championship Bulls. He was getting beat up by the bad boy Pistons in the late 80's. The first 3 championships was Horace Grant, John Paxson, Bill Cartwright etc. Rodman was one of the Pistons beating him up actually lol.


*I know Rodman was on the Bad Boys, but he still needed help. Rodman specifically was acquired after they lost to Shaq and Penny's Magic. I'm not sure why people STILL act like Jordan did it all by himself when that's complete horseshit.*


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

OMG I just saw this on YouTube!!! Dying here now :ha


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I know Rodman was on the Bad Boys, but he still needed help. Rodman specifically was acquired after they lost to Shaq and Penny's Magic. I'm not sure why people STILL act like Jordan did it all by himself when that's complete horseshit.*


Because Lebron and Durant seek help/complain about it publicly meanwhile Jordan waited it out and helped mentor Pippen as a young player to fill the sidekick role.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

LONZO said:


> Because Lebron and Durant seek help/complain about it publicly meanwhile Jordan waited it out and helped mentor Pippen as a young player to fill the sidekick role.


http://thebiglead.com/2017/02/07/je...dan-never-lobbied-for-help-is-revisionist-bs/



> Jordan was dismayed in 1987 when the Bulls drafted Brad Sellers over Johnny Dawkins: “Jordan believed that Dawkins would be the choice, and he had told Dawkins so in pickup games they played in North Carolina. So when the Bulls skipped Dawkins for Sellers, Jordan felt embarrassed.”
> 
> Jordan “lobbied extensively during the 1988-89 season for a trade that would bring New Jersey’s Buck Williams to the Bulls. Jordan didn’t particularly care for Horace Grant, Krause’s other pick in the 1987 Draft, never believing Grant would develop into a responsible player, and lobbied hard for Williams.”
> 
> ...





> “I figured I’d try to put the pressure on him to do something about Krause,” Jordan said about his first volley of remarks after the team returned from New Jersey in late January. His eyes were hard and cold as he spoke. “This thing isn’t over. I’m gonna get that guy fired yet. ” Reinsdorf called Jordan and asked him to come over to his North Shore home just before the team left for San Antonio. It was the first time Reinsdorf had ever invited a player to his home.
> 
> Reinsdorf recognized that Krause had weaknesses, he told Jordan, but he believed Krause had done an adequate job. “We are in first place,” he said. “Jerry’s done some good things. He got Scottie (Pippen) and Horace (Grant) in the draft and he got us a center (Bill Cartwright). ” Reinsdorf knew Krause could be annoying with his secretive ways, and he knew he wasn’t the ideal person to represent the team in public. But he liked Krause’s moxie. And the team was winning. So what was the problem?
> 
> Jordan insisted that Krause was incapable of making any but the draft-choice deals he’d made, that his lack of personal skills kept him from making serious deals and getting players who could already have helped the Bulls win a title. He wasn’t a good judge of talent, Jordan said. The Bulls should have a former player as general manager.


The difference between Jordan and those two is that he never considered leaving the Bulls. It was all about finding a way to win on that team in anyway possible. But lets not act like he didn't constantly ask for more help.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

As I said, Jordan didn't do it publicly. Key words are key. I know he wanted more help and his lack of trust in his front office(which btw, he had every right to distrust them considering how fucking awful they were right until the end with always prioritizing profits over winning).


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Imagine you are in Kyrie's shoes. You see Curry, Harden, Westbrook, Thomas and Lillard getting all the accolades playing in systems that emphasis their strengths and hide their flaws. In a guard-heavy era, wouldn't you want to be in a similar situation too?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

LONZO said:


> As I said, Jordan didn't do it publicly. Key words are key. I know he wanted more help and his lack of trust in his front office(which btw, he had every right to distrust them considering how fucking awful they were right until the end with always prioritizing profits over winning).


Why does it matter if he did it publicly or not?



FriedTofu said:


> Imagine you are in Kyrie's shoes. You see Curry, Harden, Westbrook, Thomas and Lillard getting all the accolades playing in systems that emphasis their strengths and hide their flaws. In a guard-heavy era, wouldn't you want to be in a similar situation too?


Hell no. He's a part of something special in Cleveland regardless of whether or not they are winning the title again.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> Imagine you are in Kyrie's shoes. You see Curry, Harden, Westbrook, Thomas and Lillard getting all the accolades playing in systems that emphasis their strengths and hide their flaws. In a guard-heavy era, wouldn't you want to be in a similar situation too?


Curry is the only person on that list that has a ring. Kyrie obviously wouldn't be anywhere close to one if LeBron hadn't come back. Rest of those guys don't have any real accolades aside from Westbrook's MVP. Guess it depends on what he's looking for. He's making $20 million a year on a perennial championship contender and has the 8th best PPG average in the finals EVER, so that seems odd to want out of. 

If he just wants out of Cleveland before he's stuck there without LeBron, then I get it. Just an odd request since he had a career year last year.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Hell no. He's a part of something special in Cleveland regardless of whether or not they are winning the title again.


Something special that is coming to an end.



Corey said:


> Curry is the only person on that list that has a ring. Kyrie obviously wouldn't be anywhere close to one if LeBron hadn't come back. Rest of those guys don't have any real accolades aside from Westbrook's MVP. Guess it depends on what he's looking for. He's making $20 million a year on a perennial championship contender and has the 8th best PPG average in the finals EVER, so that seems odd to want out of.
> 
> If he just wants out of Cleveland before he's stuck there without LeBron, then I get it. Just an odd request since he had a career year last year.


Kyrie already has his ring. But he gets labelled a hanger-on by many of his critics and how he can't win without Lebron all the time. If IT can get all-NBA selection playing in a system that is built around him, Kyrie could be thinking he can thrive under a similar situation. Kyrie is still only 25 and can add more to his game.

It does seem odd to want out of the perfect situation if he values winning over everything else. He fits perfectly as the closer/scorer to Lebron's all-around skill. But I guess he is fed up of other guards with similar weaknesses have their flaws glossed over because of the Lebron factor.


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

I don't get the Lebron to La thing. Lebron enjoys playing with vets,it would be unlike him to want to babysit a bunch of kids and Lonzo's dad.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Something special that is coming to an end.


Which just further proves my point. If LeBron is supposedly leaving soon, then why on earth would Irving want to get traded? Like you said, he's only 25 years old, he's got a long career ahead of him, so why not play it out? Why not play another year, contend for a championship, and if you lose, and LeBron does in fact leave, then you're the top guy on the team (even if I think Love is technically the better player).

Also, the more I think about this, the less respect I have for Irving as a player. He's willing to be taken away from a title contender for the sake of personal glory and not having to share the spotlight. It actually kind of makes Irving come off as a prick in this situation. And it actually makes me respect Kevin Love a lot more. The guy was also the number one option at one point on a sub-par team but he wanted to win and was willing (and still is willing) to play any role he needed to do it. He's sat out in the fourth quarter, he's willingly gave touches to others even on possessions where he was open or had a mis-match. And even though he was being given a lot of shit by Cleveland fans, and even though there were a lot of rumors that he would leave Cleveland after his contract was up (sound familiar?), he not only resigned to continue being the third option but apparently he never considered going anywhere else. That says a lot about their motivations. For Irving, he wants the spotlight and and he wants the accolades. Love on the other hand simply wants to win, even though when he was the number one option, he was breaking NBA records and was being called the best PF in the world by many analysts and players.

With that in mind, I think Irving being traded truly is what's best for Cleveland. If Irving really is content now that he has his one ring, then he's doing Cleveland no favors by still being there. Hopefully for Cleveland's sake they can trade him away for some very good picks in return.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Irving isnt a prick because he wants his own team and glory. Players prioritize different things, he has a championship and now he wants to be the man somewhere(cleveland is going to be trash with all the bad contracts they loaded themselves with for older players).


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> Curry is the only person on that list that has a ring. Kyrie obviously wouldn't be anywhere close to one if LeBron hadn't come back. Rest of those guys don't have any real accolades aside from Westbrook's MVP. Guess it depends on what he's looking for. He's making $20 million a year on a perennial championship contender and has the 8th best PPG average in the finals EVER, so that seems odd to want out of.
> 
> If he just wants out of Cleveland before he's stuck there without LeBron, then I get it. Just an odd request since he had a career year last year.


Wtf, championships are not the only real accolades. It's that kind of warped thinking that has guys trying to make super teams everywhere because people trying to disrespect their careers if they dont have rings. all-nba teams, all defensive teams, medals, scoring titles, assist titles, etc all matter. You dont dismiss someone's accomplishments because they dont win a ring.

Also Cavs are no longer real contenders. The only way anyone is contending outside of GS this year is if GS suffers injuries.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Knicks are offering Carmelo and future first round picks for Kyrie, I would do it definitely


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Imagine you are in Kyrie's shoes. You see Curry, Harden, Westbrook, Thomas and Lillard getting all the accolades playing in systems that emphasis their strengths and hide their flaws. In a guard-heavy era, wouldn't you want to be in a similar situation too?


Whats westbrooks weakness? Couldnt get cupcake to man up and try again vs the warriors? He AVERAGED a triple double. Scoring, rebounding and assists. What? He didnt make first team defensive team?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Kyrie thinks he can be the main guy, but my question is:

If youre ready to be the guy, why were you 0-4 without THE guy, AND you had a all star helping you?

Kyries a sidek8ck, other teams know this and the better squads wont bring him in to wreck their culture.

I saw kyrie wants to go to the spurs. He will only go there when pops leaves


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

amhlilhaus said:


> Whats westbrooks weakness? Couldnt get cupcake to man up and try again vs the warriors? He AVERAGED a triple double. Scoring, rebounding and assists. What? He didnt make first team defensive team?


Defense. Easily. 



Mra22 said:


> Knicks are offering Carmelo and future first round picks for Kyrie, I would do it definitely


Why on earth would you want that?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...llers-aau-team-court-receiving-technical-foul

dunno if this is the *right* thread exactly but roflmaoooooooooooooo

lavar ball don't play

literally


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Defense. Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Why on earth would you want that?


We build for the future? We could also use those first rounders for more trades if needed


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> We build for the future? We could also use those first rounders for more trades if needed


LeBron is in potentially his final year with Cleveland. IF you are going to infact trade Irving this season, you get players who can impact the Cavaliers right now for it. Otherwise, you tell Irving to stop being a prick, stick it out another year and if they lose then we can talk. Building for the future is the worst thing you can do. Right now you have to worry about the current situation you have.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

The Cavs are never going to be back here again as long as Dan Gilbert owns the team. Maybe even longer.

Selling their present short to jump start their rebuild is the absolute dumbest thing they could do in this scenario. The only thing that ought to matter right now is winning as many titles as they can right now. Maybe that's one. But as soon as LeBron leaves, it's going to be zero for the next 40 years playing in an undesirable city with a shitty owner known for driving LeBron James away twice, so what's the hurry?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> Whats westbrooks weakness? Couldnt get cupcake to man up and try again vs the warriors? He AVERAGED a triple double. Scoring, rebounding and assists. What? He didnt make first team defensive team?


Off ball defence. Three point shooting, which made the best cupcake in the world a floor spacer for him when they were playing together.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

LONZO said:


> Wtf, championships are not the only real accolades. It's that kind of warped thinking that has guys trying to make super teams everywhere because people trying to disrespect their careers if they dont have rings. all-nba teams, all defensive teams, medals, scoring titles, assist titles, etc all matter. You dont dismiss someone's accomplishments because they dont win a ring.
> 
> Also Cavs are no longer real contenders. The only way anyone is contending outside of GS this year is if GS suffers injuries.


I'm not dismissing any other accolades/accomplishments from the other ones (although I don't see how Lillard or Thomas can really be compared here but whatevs), but how is winning a championship not the end game achievement out of this? Going All-NBA, making all star teams, etc is great and all (which Kyrie has done) but is winning a ring not what every player is striving to at some point in their careers? If he's got issues not being THE guy on the team then I get that and all, but I'm just saying he's in a pretty damn good spot right now to want out of.

Golden State is obviously the favorite but I still consider Cleveland a contender since there's a good 95% chance they win the east again.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> The Cavs are never going to be back here again as long as Dan Gilbert owns the team. Maybe even longer.
> 
> Selling their present short to jump start their rebuild is the absolute dumbest thing they could do in this scenario. The only thing that ought to matter right now is winning as many titles as they can right now. Maybe that's one. But as soon as LeBron leaves, it's going to be zero for the next 40 years playing in an undesirable city with *a shitty owner known for driving LeBron James away twice, so what's the hurry*?


?

Dude is paying 200 million dollars in tax right now. I think he's a shitty owner, but he hasn't driven Lebron away and it was likely he was leaving this team regardless unless they could somehow convert all their shitty contracts into something good(and most of those shitty contracts are due to Lebron insisting on bringing those guys back regardless of the cost). Gilbert deserves a lot of shit, but he's not the one that's pushed Lebron away this time.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LONZO said:


> ?
> 
> Dude is paying 200 million dollars in tax right now. I think he's a shitty owner, but he hasn't driven Lebron away and it was likely he was leaving this team regardless unless they could somehow convert all their shitty contracts into something good(and most of those shitty contracts are due to Lebron insisting on bringing those guys back regardless of the cost). Gilbert deserves a lot of shit, but he's not the one that's pushed Lebron away this time.


He fired a successful GM who LeBron liked and replaced him with no one for the first three weeks of free agency. If/when LeBron leaves again, a hell of a lot of this is going to be at Dan Gilbert's feet.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lebron's spin being bought hard here.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> He fired a successful GM who LeBron liked and replaced him with no one for the first three weeks of free agency. If/when LeBron leaves again, a hell of a lot of this is going to be at Dan Gilbert's feet.


Lol again rumors were he was leaving far before that ever even happened. Lebron leaves teams he thinks are done, that's what he does. Gilbert is paying up his ass for Lebron and everything would be much smoother if not for Durant.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Holy shit Rose's new deal is $19 million less than what he was making last year :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/889626794185437184


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Derrick Rose has too much baggage, but he should be earning at least MLE level money. His pride made him reject reasonable offers for him until the market dried up. Next year will be more of the same with less teams with cap space.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

I just hope he will not end up injured this upcoming season.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

Unless the team gets totally fucked up, I don't see LeBron leaving next summer. I honestly think he'd prefer to finish his career in Cleveland, provided that we can keep the roster good enough. 

Love is still here past next season, and the rest depends on what we can get for Kyrie tbh. However, I don't really see where LeBron would go that would give him a better shot at winning another title. What other team has good players, AND the salary cap space to sign him? 



FriedTofu said:


> Derrick Rose has too much baggage, but he should be earning at least MLE level money. His pride made him reject reasonable offers for him until the market dried up. Next year will be more of the same with less teams with cap space.


He had offers from other teams for more money. He wants to play with LeBron & have a chance for a championship. Something he wasn't going to have with the other teams who wanted him.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Impeccable Sin said:


> What other team has good players, AND the salary cap space to sign him?


The Lakers. They're gonna have a a LOT of money to spend with Lopez, Brewer, and KCP all coming off the books. Could be even more if they can trade Deng too. Him and PG-13 teaming up in LA is a very real possibility imo. 

To a lesser extent possibly the 76ers as well. $34 million will be free since Redick and Johnson are on 1 year deals. Problem is they'd have to pay Embiid too.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ the analysts who act like Kyrie doesn't shoot more shots than LeBron and handle the ball more. They're making it seem like he's been deprived of the basketball and has to scratch and claw for opportunities. Meanwhile, in reality, he's the only person in history to be part of a tandem that scores 40 in the finals. He also LEAD THE TEAM in usage and shots taken last season.

I hope Kyrie gets sent to a shitty team as the primary option so he can prove what everyone with a working set of eyes can see: he can't carry a team. He had 3 years to carry the Cavs and struggled to win 30 games. The excuse was "He was young." He failed to win more than 4 games in 3 years without LeBron on the floor. The excuse was "The team is built around LeBron." Well, the East has been severely depleted of All-Stars, so send Kyrie to any bum ass team and watch him fail to get a .500 record. Hopefully then, we won't have to hear any more bullshit excuses as to why he can't carry a team to victory.


Lol @ this headline btw:* http://www.espn.com/video/clip/_/id/20150242


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ the analysts who act like Kyrie doesn't shoot more shots than LeBron and handle the ball more. They're making it seem like he's been deprived of the basketball and has to scratch and claw for opportunities. Meanwhile, in reality, he's the only person in history to be part of a tandem that scores 40 in the finals. He also LEAD THE TEAM in usage and shots taken last season.
> 
> I hope Kyrie gets sent to a shitty team as the primary option so he can prove what everyone with a working set of eyes can see: he can't carry a team. He had 3 years to carry the Cavs and struggled to win 30 games. The excuse was "He was young." He failed to win more than 4 games in 3 years without LeBron on the floor. The excuse was "The team is built around LeBron." Well, the East has been severely depleted of All-Stars, so send Kyrie to any bum ass team and watch him fail to get a .500 record. Hopefully then, we won't have to hear any more bullshit excuses as to why he can't carry a team to victory.
> 
> ...


Jason McIntyre of Fox Sports Radio floated out a possible trade by Boston of Isaiah Thomas, Jae Crowder, the Nets 2018 pick and the French Draymond (Guerschon Yabusele) for Kyrie. I would not object to Kyrie replacing Thomas although don't know if I'd be willing to give up that much for him. Kyrie can't carry a team by himself, but he can be a very solid piece. He can still get you either 30 points or 15 assists (or both if needed) much like Isaiah can. Irving isn't the best defender, but neither is Thomas and TBH anyone could be a defensive upgrade from Thomas (love the guy but have to be honest). 

Question is, would Cleveland be willing to make this trade and potentially make Boston get that much closer to going over the top and being THE team in the East? 

As for LeBron...he wanted to come back to Cleveland and get his team a championship...but he still wants them to be competitive and be a championship team. If he feels that they are headed in the opposite direction, I could see him very easily decide he is bailing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BruiserKC said:


> Jason McIntyre of Fox Sports Radio floated out a possible trade by Boston of Isaiah Thomas, Jae Crowder, the Nets 2018 pick and the French Draymond (Guerschon Yabusele) for Kyrie. I would not object to Kyrie replacing Thomas although don't know if I'd be willing to give up that much for him. Kyrie can't carry a team by himself, but he can be a very solid piece. He can still get you either 30 points or 15 assists (or both if needed) much like Isaiah can. Irving isn't the best defender, but neither is Thomas and TBH anyone could be a defensive upgrade from Thomas (love the guy but have to be honest).
> 
> Question is, would Cleveland be willing to make this trade and potentially make Boston get that much closer to going over the top and being THE team in the East?
> 
> As for LeBron...he wanted to come back to Cleveland and get his team a championship...but he still wants them to be competitive and be a championship team. If he feels that they are headed in the opposite direction, I could see him very easily decide he is bailing.


*I say just swap Kyrie for Melo. Both are unhappy, and Melo is his best possible replacement on the market. Both teams could get rid of their psychological baggage, LeBron gets actual help, and Kyrie wouldn't exactly be Porzingis' sidekick in spite of him being their franchise player, so he can get the alpha role he wants(and will fail at). Everybody wins here. 

In terms of what's more likely to happen, since Melo has Houston at the top of his list, here's my order of what's best for Kyrie:

1. Minnesota: Great Jimmy Butler pickup. Those two could be an interesting tandem.

2. Miami: Dion Waiters along with a decent supporting cast. Kyrie might be able to get them to the playoffs. 
They just need a little help since most of the All-Stars ran to the West.

3. New York Knicks: Explained above.

I just don't see the chemistry with Boston. I also think they'll just let Isiah go next year since he'll be a free agent anyway, they've got him at a massively undervalued price, and they'd be idiots to max him out.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ilso he can get the alpha role he wants(and will fail at). Everybody wins here.*


Ouch, thats brutal


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

FriedTofu said:


> Off ball defence. Three point shooting, which made the best cupcake in the world a floor spacer for him when they were playing together.


So in other words, nothing of consequence


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

deepelemblues said:


> http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/...llers-aau-team-court-receiving-technical-foul
> 
> dunno if this is the *right* thread exactly but roflmaoooooooooooooo
> 
> ...


I love lavar, but that was not cool


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Corey said:


> The Lakers. They're gonna have a a LOT of money to spend with Lopez, Brewer, and KCP all coming off the books. Could be even more if they can trade Deng too. Him and PG-13 teaming up in LA is a very real possibility imo.
> 
> To a lesser extent possibly the 76ers as well. $34 million will be free since Redick and Johnson are on 1 year deals. Problem is they'd have to pay Embiid too.


Embiid's cap hold should only be around 8 million I believe so they could sign Lebron and then Embiid.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> The Lakers. They're gonna have a a LOT of money to spend with Lopez, Brewer, and KCP all coming off the books. Could be even more if they can trade Deng too. Him and PG-13 teaming up in LA is a very real possibility imo.
> 
> *To a lesser extent possibly the 76ers as well. $34 million will be free since Redick and Johnson are on 1 year deals. Problem is they'd have to pay Embiid too.*


*

*

They would make more sense than LA if Embiid, Simmons and Fultz all show potential to be stars.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Corey said:


> The Lakers. They're gonna have a a LOT of money to spend with Lopez, Brewer, and KCP all coming off the books. Could be even more if they can trade Deng too. Him and PG-13 teaming up in LA is a very real possibility imo.


Their roster doesn't give LeBron a better chance compared to if he stays in Cleveland. They'll have more talent but it's going to take a lot longer for the team to mesh compared to Cleveland since their key players outside potentially LeBron and George are young players. And you lose the dominant rebounding from Cleveland, which is a legitimate advantage that Cleveland currently has over Golden State. I doubt the Lakers are going to be able to find players that can rebound to the extent that Love and Thompson can. Philly has the same issue. 

If you're looking to the future then those seem like better destinations. Right now I don't think that's LeBron's concern.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

amhlilhaus said:


> So in other words, nothing of consequence


If defence isn't of consequence then yeah.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A came off vacation a week early to GO OFF on LeBron for calling him a liar :lmao*


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

AlternateDemise said:


> If you're looking to the future then those seem like better destinations. Right now I don't think that's LeBron's concern.


That's gonna be the biggest question imo. Does he feel like Cleveland has already hit their peak and there's no room to grow with the cap space they don't have atm and he goes somewhere else where there could be other budding stars that will grow as the years go on and he gets older. We're all just spitballing here so it'll be interesting. I really don't think it'll be that big of a deal if he leaves the Cavs though. He's played there for 10 seasons (bout to be 11), been to 4 finals, and won them a chip. Shouldn't be any bad blood there at all if he wants to go elsewhere.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Corey said:


> That's gonna be the biggest question imo. Does he feel like Cleveland has already hit their peak and there's no room to grow with the cap space they don't have atm and he goes somewhere else where there could be other budding stars that will grow as the years go on and he gets older. We're all just spitballing here so it'll be interesting. I really don't think it'll be that big of a deal if he leaves the Cavs though. He's played there for 10 seasons (bout to be 11), been to 4 finals, and won them a chip. Shouldn't be any bad blood there at all if he wants to go elsewhere.


He'll be fine as long as there's no TV special about it


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Corey said:


> That's gonna be the biggest question imo. Does he feel like Cleveland has already hit their peak and there's no room to grow with the cap space they don't have atm and he goes somewhere else where there could be other budding stars that will grow as the years go on and he gets older. We're all just spitballing here so it'll be interesting. I really don't think it'll be that big of a deal if he leaves the Cavs though. He's played there for 10 seasons (bout to be 11), been to 4 finals, and won them a chip. Shouldn't be any bad blood there at all if he wants to go elsewhere.


I doubt Cleveland will hate LeBron if he leaves a second time, especially since I think we can agree that most of the things that have transpired aren't LeBron's fault. He played his heart out in both finals series that they lost, and Dan Gilbert letting Griffin is something I can understand LeBron getting upset over. And you can't really blame LeBron for Irving being a prick about this whole thing either. And then of course there's things like Irving and Love getting hurt in the playoffs, Bogut getting injured in his debut with the Cavs, Delly leaving (which was a much bigger blow to the Cavs than most people think in my opinion). LeBron shares some blame but all in all he did what he could. Cleveland should build a statue of LeBron outside their stadium after the things he's done for them.

But, of course, this is assuming LeBron does in fact leave, and at this moment, I'm still not convinced that it's going to happen.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ayesha to Steph for the Alley-OOP :woo :curry :woo*
BXCnxsgg60D


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

So is Kyrie getting traded or not? 

Irving for DeMarcus Cousins - who says no?


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

I would love to see Cousins in Cleveland just for the meltdowns and Lebron having to try and control him.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Jay Valero said:


> So is Kyrie getting traded or not?
> 
> Irving for DeMarcus Cousins - who says no?


Cleveland. You will end up paying huge salaries to Tristan Thompson, Kevin Love and DeMarcus Cousins where you can only play one of them in crutch time.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

AlternateDemise said:


> I doubt Cleveland will hate LeBron if he leaves a second time, especially since I think we can agree that most of the things that have transpired aren't LeBron's fault. He played his heart out in both finals series that they lost, and Dan Gilbert letting Griffin is something I can understand LeBron getting upset over. And you can't really blame LeBron for Irving being a prick about this whole thing either. And then of course there's things like Irving and Love getting hurt in the playoffs, Bogut getting injured in his debut with the Cavs, Delly leaving (which was a much bigger blow to the Cavs than most people think in my opinion). LeBron shares some blame but all in all he did what he could. Cleveland should build a statue of LeBron outside their stadium after the things he's done for them.
> 
> But, of course, this is assuming LeBron does in fact leave, and at this moment, I'm still not convinced that it's going to happen.


There may be a few butthurt people in CLE if he does in fact leave, but most appreciate that he came back and righted the wrongs he did when he went to Miami. We got to say that we hands down had the best player on the planet for over 10 seasons. He made the Cavs and the city of Cleveland internationally relevant.

Most of any ill-will will go to Dan Gilbert. He has never shown the ability to be a competent owner even while having the best player on the planet. He wasted several of Lebron's prime years putting garbage talent around him. Not to mention bush league coaches and GMs. Gilbert can thank the current value of his franchise solely to Lebron James. He's just incredibly lucky that a once in a generation player like Lebron happened to be born in northeast Ohio. And he bought the team after they had already drafted him


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Dr. Jones said:


> There may be a few butthurt people in CLE if he does in fact leave, but most appreciate that he came back and righted the wrongs he did when he went to Miami. We got to say that we hands down had the best player on the planet for over 10 seasons. He made the Cavs and the city of Cleveland internationally relevant.
> 
> Most of any ill-will will go to Dan Gilbert. He has never shown the ability to be a competent owner even while having the best player on the planet. He wasted several of Lebron's prime years putting garbage talent around him. Not to mention bush league coaches and GMs. Gilbert can thank the current value of his franchise solely to Lebron James. He's just incredibly lucky that a once in a generation player like Lebron happened to be born in northeast Ohio. And he bought the team after they had already drafted him


To be fair, I think LeBron's first run with Cleveland was simply bad luck.

Granted, I think Cleveland not matching Carlos Boozer's contract was a huge mistake that would ultimately backfire. And yeah, not getting Amare because they didn't want to get rid of Hickson was also a very stupid decision on their part. But otherwise, Cleveland was very unlucky. Mo Williams was a great pick up but simply could not get it done in the playoffs. Getting Ben Wallace in trades was a smart idea for Cleveland, even if his play wasn't as good as it once was. Larry Hughes was a very good player the year before he went to the Cavaliers, it isn't their fault he had injury issues and ultimately couldn't be the player he was in Washington. Getting Shaq was also a smart move even if they were better against most teams with him off the floor, because against teams like the Magic and the Lakers, he was a match up problem for them. And the series against the Celtics is on LeBron. His teammates were able to step up. He on the other hand wasn't. 

This second time around they've done everything right in regards to building around LeBron. The trade for Kevin Love turned out to be a brilliant move due to Wiggins not being able to develop into the defensive player many were hoping for. And they've brought numerous other players that have ultimately help Cleveland become who they are now. It isn't their fault the Warriors blossomed into the team they are now, and it certainly isn't their fault that Durant of all people decided to join said team. If the Warriors weren't a thing, we'd probably be talking about whether or not Cleveland can win their fourth straight championship this upcoming season.



FriedTofu said:


> Cleveland. You will end up paying huge salaries to Tristan Thompson, Kevin Love and DeMarcus Cousins where you can only play one of them in crutch time.


???

You put Cousins at center and either Thompson or Love at PF. It's that simple.

With that said, I don't think that's the trade Cleveland should be looking for. I think Phoenix has the best options available with Eric Bledsoe. The question here is whether or not Cleveland can convince them to give up Josh Jackson in the process.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

I missed the deal when it was made official but the Spurs gave Pau 3 years, $48 million. The last year is only partially guaranteed, but... what? He's 37 and they let Simmons go for change. Head scratcher for me. They actually gave him more money annually than he turned down for his player option.

Also, this son of a bitch is about to a 2-time NBA Champion. :lol Can't believe he and Swaggy P will win rings. Two former Wizards back when we were bottom of the barrel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/890736679279108100


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> You put Cousins at center and either Thompson or Love at PF. It's that simple.
> 
> With that said, I don't think that's the trade Cleveland should be looking for. I think Phoenix has the best options available with Eric Bledsoe. The question here is whether or not Cleveland can convince them to give up Josh Jackson in the process.


You have 96 minutes at C and PF for an entire game. Lebron is going to play close to 40% of his minutes at one of those position. (0.4 x 40 = 16mins) Most of which would be during crutch time.

That leaves 80 minutes divided by 3 players you are paying 18m, 22.6m and 16.4m for. Not to mention you only play one of them during crutch time if Lebron is playing PF during that time against the Warriors. Not a good use of resources.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Pacers got new uniforms.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891065745857171456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891069229444866048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891075014459625472
I get what they were going for with the retro-style circular lettering and the cornfield-like stripes on the piping, but I'm not a fan. Really well put together and professionally done. Just don't like 'em.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah not a fan of those Pacers uniforms either tbh. Would be fine for a retro alternate but they don't look that appealing to be worn every game imo. Kinda boring.



FriedTofu said:


> You have 96 minutes at C and PF for an entire game. Lebron is going to play close to 40% of his minutes at one of those position. (0.4 x 40 = 16mins) Most of which would be during *crutch time*.
> 
> That leaves 80 minutes divided by 3 players you are paying 18m, 22.6m and 16.4m for. Not to mention you only play one of them during *crutch time* if Lebron is playing PF during that time against the Warriors. Not a good use of resources.


... crunch?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Corey said:


> Yeah not a fan of those Pacers uniforms either tbh. Would be fine for a retro alternate but they don't look that appealing to be worn every game imo. Kinda boring.
> 
> 
> ... crunch?


fml


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> You have 96 minutes at C and PF for an entire game. *Lebron is going to play close to 40% of his minutes at one of those position. (0.4 x 40 = 16mins) Most of which would be during crutch time.*
> 
> That leaves 80 minutes divided by 3 players you are paying 18m, 22.6m and 16.4m for. Not to mention you only play one of them during crutch time if Lebron is playing PF during that time against the Warriors. Not a good use of resources.


Not sure how you came to that conclusion. If Cousins gets traded to Cleveland, there's absolutely no way LeBron would play that many minutes at the PF position mostly because he would no longer need to. Cleveland not having many people that can play out those positions efficiently (PF and Center) and being guard and forward heavy is one of the main reasons why he played that position so much the past two seasons. If they get Cousins and have Love and Thompson on the team as well as Frye, then rest assured LeBron's going to see a significant decrease in playing time at that position.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Not sure how you came to that conclusion. If Cousins gets traded to Cleveland, there's absolutely no way LeBron would play that many minutes at the PF position mostly because he would no longer need to. Cleveland not having many people that can play out those positions efficiently (PF and Center) and being guard and forward heavy is one of the main reasons why he played that position so much the past two seasons. If they get Cousins and have Love and Thompson on the team as well as Frye, then rest assured LeBron's going to see a significant decrease in playing time at that position.


You do realise Lebron take up PF minutes is by design in the small ball era? Watch Cousins turn into Love 2.0 as just another floor spacer.

You might have a point though to fit all 3 of the bigs alongside Lebron together on the court. Lebron will just spend more time playing point guard instead to replace Kyrie's minutes. And Thompson will try to cover the small forward. /s


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is TRASH!!! :mj4*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think the track is kinda cool... shaq is a sensitive dude, and loves to remind people how great he is... but rap wise, i think he's the best bball player to ever cross over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@DesolationRow *Good guy Steph Curry surprised a disabled veteran fan in his new handicapped accessible home :woo :curry :woo*







shutupchico said:


> i think the track is kinda cool... shaq is a sensitive dude, and loves to remind people how great he is... but rap wise, i think he's the best bball player to ever cross over.


*Then you need to listen to Damien Lillard. The dude sounds legit and needs a record deal.






He goes by DAME D.O.L.L.A on Youtube. Look him up :cudi *


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

:woo Fantastic news, @Legit BOSS! :woo :curry truly is a superhero! :woo :chefcurry

:woo And JAAAAVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALE MCGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE IS BACK!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :cheer :cheer :cheer :woo :woo :woo


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> You do realise Lebron take up PF minutes is by design in the small ball era? Watch Cousins turn into Love 2.0 as just another floor spacer.


No, he took them up because of the lack of bigs on his respective teams.

In his first run with Cleveland, he was a SF mainstay because he wasn't needed at PF. They had plenty of bigs at PF and C to round out the position. In Miami however that wasn't the case. PF they were fine, center however was another story. There's a reason why when Chris Anderson came to Miami, LeBron's minutes at that position decreased.

And honestly, Love and Cousins at PF and Center would be great, but if Rose is your starting point guard on that team then it kind of defeats the purpose.



FriedTofu said:


> You might have a point though to fit all 3 of the bigs alongside Lebron together on the court. Lebron will just spend more time playing point guard instead to replace Kyrie's minutes. And Thompson will try to cover the small forward. /s


It all depends on what they do with Rose. If I'm Cleveland, I want Rose coming off the bench but I don't want Calderon starting. This is why I think trading for Cousins would be a bad idea. Their mindset should be doing a trade that involves Bledsoe over in Cleveland (edit: Phoenix. Fuck me). His defense at that position would make him an upgrade over Irving in my opinion. I'm not saying he's a better player than Irving, but this team will have its offense with or without Irving. What they need is to a better defensive group. Bledsoe would be a huge upgrade in that regard.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Corey said:


> Yeah not a fan of those Pacers uniforms either tbh. Would be fine for a retro alternate but they don't look that appealing to be worn every game imo. *Kinda boring.
> 
> 
> *... crunch?


Will fit in the Paul Georgeless era Pacers, a boring team in general.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Then you need to listen to Damien Lillard. The dude sounds legit and needs a record deal.*


Multitalented. :banderas If I wasn't watching NBA and had no knowledge of it whatsoever, I would have probably have thought Lillard being a rapper immediately on first sight.

Good song pick too to rap on.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

SUPA HOT FIRE. said:


> Multitalented. :banderas If I wasn't watching NBA and had no knowledge of it whatsoever, I would have probably have thought Lillard being a rapper immediately on first sight.
> 
> Good song pick too to rap on.


*That's the beauty of this freestyle; he didn't pick the song. Sway has the DJ randomly select beats during sessions to make sure everyone is flowing off top. Lillard is just That. Damn. Good. :trips*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *That's the beauty of this freestyle; he didn't pick the song. Sway has the DJ randomly select beats during sessions to make sure everyone is flowing off top. Lillard is just That. Damn. Good. :trips*


I feel like Lillard is one of those guys that will excel in life outside the NBA once he retires. He's always the best part of any commercial that he's in.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *Good guy Steph Curry surprised a disabled veteran fan in his new handicapped accessible home :woo :curry :woo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, ok, that's really impressive. he's got a nice flow, and can rhyme. i don't think those are freestyles though. most "freestyles" are just shit that's never been put on record, but the rhymes have already been thought of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891665733360513026*Steph was Crankin Dat LeBron at Harrison Barnes' wedding with Kyrie cosigning:lmao*


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *Good guy Steph Curry surprised a disabled veteran fan in his new handicapped accessible home :woo :curry :woo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either him or CJ has their own dj show on the radio here, forget which one


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/891665733360513026*Steph was Crankin Dat LeBron at Harrison Barnes' wedding with Kyrie cosigning:lmao*


Lebron gets no respect lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Kyrie might be getting traded to the Suns for Bledsoe, Jackson and a 2018 first round pick.

http://www.ibtimes.com.au/kyrie-irv...-bledsoe-package-1557640#.WX_wKiVdp8Q.twitter


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

If the Suns were willing to deal Jackson in a Kyrie trade then he would've been in Phoenix last week. Most credible insiders have said that the Suns view him as untouchable. And honestly it would make more sense to move Warren than Jackson if you're gonna have Kyrie & Booker together in the backcourt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm genuinely curious as to why sports media outlets are reporting the Cavs are going for Josh Jackson and Eric Bledsoe instead of Devin Booker. Any Suns fans here to elaborate on the appeal of Bledsoe over Booker?*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Bledsoe is a vet that is ready to contend. Better overall player now and definitely better defensively. Signed under Clutch which could make Lebron happy.

Booker is untouchable as the 'future' of the Suns. Bad defensively at this stage of his development. Not a PG. Trading for Booker would be admitting they are not contending this season.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Bledsoe is a vet that is ready to contend. Better overall player now and definitely better defensively. Signed under Clutch which could make Lebron happy.
> 
> Booker is untouchable as the 'future' of the Suns. Bad defensively at this stage of his development. Not a PG. Trading for Booker would be admitting they are not contending this season.


*Ok, the Klutch partnership makes sense. Thanks. I just think Devin is the best option if LeBron wants more firepower. He can carry sacks of shit to the finals, especially in this weak Eastern Conference, so contendership is never an issue.*


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Ok, the Klutch partnership makes sense. Thanks. I just think Devin is the best option if LeBron wants more firepower. He can carry sacks of shit to the finals, especially in this weak Eastern Conference, so contendership is never an issue.*


It probably is the better option tbh, though from what I've read in the media (mainstream and otherwise) Booker's the Sun's guy. I'm not sure they'd value Kyrie as their franchise more than the potential of Booker becoming that with seasoning. Why target him if they're aware he's "untouchable?" That's the only explanation I can give over why they'd pursue Bledsoe (who I like actually) over Booker. I guess at the very least the Cavs would be getting a solid veteran who puts in work at both ends of the floor, a new rookie to mould in Jackson and likely some picks/cash as kickers to match Kyrie's worth. If Kyrie wants out and that's the best offer, would you take it? (I probably wouldn't tbh and just risk playing him unhappy lol.)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Bledsoe would be much more helpful in the short term, plus he's a Klutch guy. Suns are also in love with Booker, so he's off-limits. Sounds like Jackson is too.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Looks like this trade is imminent. Also Carmelo doesn't want to come to the Cavs now which is a sign that LeBron is definitely gone.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Looks like this trade is imminent. Also Carmelo doesn't want to come to the Cavs now which is a sign that LeBron is definitely gone.


Great, so we fuckin get the guy. (Rockets fan here.) I'm really not sold on our moves this offseason, Paul is a great player, but Beverly was the perfect D man alongside Harden and his spotty at best attempts. But Melo? I don't see how that's an improvement, we're just not going to defend the wing? Or we play him at the 4 stretching the floor, he gets pissy because it's Harden's team not his and he's gone ASAP. I'd rather the Knicks kept him tbh. I'd probably rather have kept Beverly over Pail too as crazy as that will sound to some people.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I predict the Rockets win 60, get the 2nd seed and lose in the 2nd round


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Notorious said:


> I predict the Rockets win 60, get the 2nd seed and lose in the 2nd round


I wish lol. I'm not near as certain. I think we'll actually drop numbers from last year as Paul's likely running the offense and tbh I think Harden's the better man for the PG spot in D'Antoni's system. Losing Beverly is a blow, he was basically the heart of the team. We got Paul at the price of a lot of our depth and taken on a whole mess of junk contracts that we don't seem to be doing anything with unless the Anthony trade happens. I predict a 3rd/4th seed with an early exit followed by Paul leaving if Anthony doesn't happen. If he does, same position probably, maybe squeek into the second round then drag it out for a couple years before blowing up and going back to building a new team around Harden. Basically the Dwight situation but worse because we were in a better position last year. And yes, I'm pessimistic about basketball.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Kyrie is a bitch


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I say we give the West 6 of the East's 8 Play Off spots. *


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Yahoo sports reported Kyrie not committed to whoever he goes to, so he could only be a Sun for a short period of time.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Is Kyrie deliberately trying to fuck the Cavs here for some reason? Who the fuck is going to want to trade for someone who's let it known they don't wanna be there? Kyrie's either shooting himself in the foot here or he's trying to push his value down which is equally as stupid.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Hope LeBron legit beats his ass at this point 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Kyrie is learning from Daddy Lebron. Why commit to a team if you can use that as leverage?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RavishingRickRules said:


> I wish lol. I'm not near as certain. I think we'll actually drop numbers from last year as Paul's likely running the offense and tbh I think Harden's the better man for the PG spot in D'Antoni's system. Losing Beverly is a blow, he was basically the heart of the team. We got Paul at the price of a lot of our depth and taken on a whole mess of junk contracts that we don't seem to be doing anything with unless the Anthony trade happens. I predict a 3rd/4th seed with an early exit followed by Paul leaving if Anthony doesn't happen. If he does, same position probably, maybe squeek into the second round then drag it out for a couple years before blowing up and going back to building a new team around Harden. Basically the Dwight situation but worse because we were in a better position last year. And yes, I'm pessimistic about basketball.


Eh. At this stage Beverley is no doubt a better defender but while I think CP3 is a bit overrated at that end at this point in his career, he's still no slouch defensively and let's be honest, he's better than Beverley at every other facet at the game. There's no question to who you'd rather have. As far as the depth argument...Rockets also gave up Lou Williams, Sam Dekker & Montrezl Harrell. Lou Will's an elite 6th man but he was only with the Rockets for 2 months last season and they already had a top record without him, I think PJ Tucker is better than Dekker and he also can fill that "grit" role that Beverley had, and I don't think there's much of a difference between Harrell & Tarik Black.

And he's not leaving the Rockets because they're going to offer him the 5 year max, and it'll be his last opportunity to get it.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Notorious said:


> Eh. At this stage Beverley is no doubt a better defender but while I think CP3 is a bit overrated at that end at this point in his career, he's still no slouch defensively and let's be honest, he's better than Beverley at every other facet at the game. As far as the depth argument...Rockets also gave up Lou Williams, Sam Dekker & Montrezl Harrell. Lou Will's an elite 6th man but he was only with the Rockets for 2 months last season and they already had a top record without him, I think PJ Tucker is better than Dekker and he also can fill that "grit" role that Beverley had, and I don't think there's much of a difference between Harrell & Tarik Black.
> 
> And he's not leaving the Rockets because they're going to offer him the 5 year max, and it'll be his last opportunity to get it.


Don't get me wrong, there's a lot of emotion tied up in how I feel about Beverley tbh. I'm more worried about Paul's suitability in our system than I am about his talent, he usually plays the entire polar opposite to our game. I'm waiting with baited breath. We'll see how it goes, I just personally think Paul's going to be less effective running our offense than Harden is. I think Harden is a far better PG than he is a SG tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...aquille-oneal-in-gmgb-co-ed-basketball-league

*Master P just purchased a Co-Ed league and hopes to get retired legends like Shaquille O'Neal, Lisa Leslie, Paul Pierce....and Lavar Ball :mj4.

In other intergender news, NBA Live 18 will feature the WNBA. I wish you could actually mix the leagues. I want to put Candace Parker on the Warriors.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Jordan says Kawhi is the best two way player in the league:*


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Has anything happened or is this going to drag like the Hardy-Anthem shit?


----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Is Kyrie deliberately trying to fuck the Cavs here for some reason? Who the fuck is going to want to trade for someone who's let it known they don't wanna be there? Kyrie's either shooting himself in the foot here or he's trying to push his value down which is equally as stupid.


I think it's as simple as he is leaving cause he knows Lebron is leaving in 2018,and as a **ck you to management wants to give them as little leverage in trades negotiations as he can so they get lesser value in return.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Looks like this trade is imminent. Also Carmelo doesn't want to come to the Cavs now which is a sign that LeBron is definitely gone.


Okay, I'll bite, how is that a sign that LeBron is "definitely" gone? 



Uptown King said:


> Yahoo sports reported Kyrie not committed to whoever he goes to, so he could only be a Sun for a short period of time.


:lmao :lmao :lmao 

Just so I understand this, Kyrie wants to get traded but isn't going to commit to any team he gets traded to? Just how stupid is this guy?



Notorious said:


> If the Suns were willing to deal Jackson in a Kyrie trade then he would've been in Phoenix last week.


I thought Phoenix had to wait 30 days after signing Jackson to a contract to trade him? Or has it already been 30 days? Love wasn't traded for Wiggins until the 30 days were up and that happened in late August.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Okay, I'll bite, how is that a sign that LeBron is "definitely" gone?


*Because he wouldn't put his friends in a position to be stuck on a shitty team for two years.*



> Just so I understand this, Kyrie wants to get traded but isn't going to commit to any team he gets traded to? Just how stupid is this guy?


*Not commit as in not sign an extension. 2 years is sufficient imo.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Doc Rivers just got fired as President of Basketball Operations:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/893529432991911936


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

So Doc got kinda fired. Must be a bit of a weird feeling.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Because he wouldn't put his friends in a position to be stuck on a shitty team for two years.*


Actually he would, considering how he's done it before. 





Legit BOSS said:


> *Not commit as in not sign an extension. 2 years is sufficient imo.*


2 years is not enough when you consider what it is Cleveland is looking for in return for Irving.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> Okay, I'll bite, how is that a sign that LeBron is "definitely" gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He couldn't officially be traded as in submitting the paperwork to the league office, but they could've agreed to the trade. That's basically what happened with Wiggins anyway, they had a deal in place but couldn't make it official until he was eligible to be traded.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

Chrome said:


> So Doc got kinda fired. Must be a bit of a weird feeling.


But..but....Ubuntu! :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Chrome said:


> So Doc got kinda fired. Must be a bit of a weird feeling.


Doc is a very overrated coach.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Jordan says Kawhi is the best two way player in the league:*


Kawhi is MJ-lite, so this isn't really a surprise. Greatness recognizes greatness.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Actually he would, considering how he's done it before.


*No, he hasn't. He had no close friends when he left the Cavs, and the Heat were an average team at worst without him.*







> 2 years is not enough when you consider what it is Cleveland is looking for in return for Irving.


*He's proven to be one of the best scorers in the league. Cleveland is gambling on potential. Two years is a fair trade.*


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think the Suns are the only team that could offer the Cavs anything of value.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RavishingRickRules said:


> It probably is the better option tbh, though from what I've read in the media (mainstream and otherwise) Booker's the Sun's guy. I'm not sure they'd value Kyrie as their franchise more than the potential of Booker becoming that with seasoning. Why target him if they're aware he's "untouchable?" That's the only explanation I can give over why they'd pursue Bledsoe (who I like actually) over Booker. I guess at the very least the Cavs would be getting a solid veteran who puts in work at both ends of the floor, a new rookie to mould in Jackson and likely some picks/cash as kickers to match Kyrie's worth. If Kyrie wants out and that's the best offer, would you take it? (I probably wouldn't tbh and just risk playing him unhappy lol.)


Devin Booker is one of the more overrated players in the league already, and he just got there. It's a shame.

Light years away from being a good defender and he's not even a good shooter. He's a streaky shooter. A microwave.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *No, he hasn't. He had no close friends when he left the Cavs, and the Heat were an average team at worst without him.*
> 
> Miami was fortunate to have gotten Lou Deng as well as have Hassan Whiteside emerge into the player he is now. Without them, Miami most likely wouldn't have been as good as they were after LeBron left.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Miami was fortunate to have gotten Lou Deng as well as have Hassan Whiteside emerge into the player he is now. Without them, Miami most likely wouldn't have been as good as they were after LeBron left.


*
Which means LeBron has never left his friends on a shitty team.*




> He's also proven to be a terrible defender, and in some aspects a terrible teammate. And when you consider the fact that he wants out so he can be the number one guy, it's not the best idea to trade for him if you're trying to mold Devin Booker, a guy who just had a 70 point performance against one of the top teams in the East last season, into your star player. Bringing Irving along would only slow his progress. And if you don't believe me, there's this guy named Dion Waiters that I would like you to meet.
> 
> And no, two years is not a fair trade, not when you are in Phoenix's position. If they do end up getting Irving, they still won't be in any position to contend for a title especially in the loaded Western Conference. Odds are the Suns would have a better record, but at the most they'd be in the middle ground and would have no decent draft picks to help them continue their growth. And when Irving leaves two years later, just like that you've not only lost Irving but you wasted away Jackson for it.


*You're making my argument for me. Why then would the Suns want Kyrie to commit to 5 years if they're attempting to mold Devin Booker as THE GUY, and Kyrie has expressed that he wants to be the centerpiece of a franchise? A 2 year trial run is best for all involved parties.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Which means LeBron has never left his friends on a shitty team.*


You were implying that LeBron would never do it intentionally, which he did. He had no clue Deng would go to Miami or that Whiteside would become a great player. As far as he was concerned, he didn't care what his leaving would do to Miami, because that's not his problem. And most players will never have that mindset. 

And either way you're still wrong, because I completely forgot about Varejao over in Cleveland. 



Legit BOSS said:


> *You're making my argument for me. Why then would the Suns want Kyrie to commit to 5 years if they're attempting to mold Devin Booker as THE GUY, and Kyrie has expressed that he wants to be the centerpiece of a franchise? A 2 year trial run is best for all involved parties.*


How am I making your argument for you? If the Suns want to mold Booker as the guy, the last thing they should want is someone that can hinder his growth. And getting a guy like Irving would do that. The whole point behind getting Irving is that they WANT him to stay with the Suns after his contract expires. What you're suggesting is giving up a guy who could be a top ten player in the NBA in about six or so years, just to sign a very good scorer but heavily flawed in all other aspects of the game and will most likely leave in two years...just for the hell of it. How is that helping the Suns?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> A guy who could be a top ten player in the NBA in about six or so years, just to sign a very good *scorer but heavily flawed in all other aspects of the game* and will most likely leave in two years...just for the hell of it. How is that helping the Suns?


Unintentionally you just described Booker. Kyrie and Booker are practically the same player. Except Kyrie is the more efficient player.

It's ironic Cavs fans scolding the idea of adding Carmelo and yet they want a equally negative on-the-court player in Irving to stay.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Cashmere said:


> Unintentionally you just described Booker. Kyrie and Booker are practically the same player. Except Kyrie is the more efficient player.


Which just further proves my point. Why on earth would you want these two on the same team? It just doesn't make any sense to me.



Cashmere said:


> It's ironic Cavs fans scolding the idea of adding Carmelo and yet they want a equally negative on-the-court player in Irving to stay.


I'm no Cavs fan so I don't know what their exact mindset is, but from my perspective, I don't think the Cavs should add Carmelo simply because him and Irving being there would be a disaster. And even with Irving not on the team, I still don't think Carmelo going there is a good idea. He doesn't give them what they need in my opinion.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> Unintentionally you just described Booker. Kyrie and Booker are practically the same player. Except Kyrie is the more efficient player.
> 
> It's ironic Cavs fans scolding the idea of adding Carmelo and yet they want a equally negative on-the-court player in Irving to stay.


Kyrie's a much better player in 2017 than Melo is.

Like, say what you want about Kyrie's all-around game, but the list of guards who have put up a 25 PPG/.580 TS% season historically is short. The thing he does, he does incredibly well.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I remember when I used to trash Mirotic relentlessly and @RetepAdam.(among others) told me he'll be fine and a good player. Y'all ready to take that L :kobe3


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LONZO said:


> I remember when I used to trash Mirotic relentlessly and @RetepAdam.(among others) told me he'll be fine and a good player. Y'all ready to take that L :kobe3


There's no L to be had. :shrug

My assumption is he and Chicago will eventually find a middle ground on a deal, but I'd honestly rather see him just take the QO so he can go somewhere else next year. If the Bulls aren't going to use him right, what's the point in sticking around?

They'll get a deal done eventually, though, just as Dallas will with Noel. Nobody really has the cap space to force the issue, so it's hard not to see both situations ending with the players having to relent.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Mirotic is just the Euro-JR Smith, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm ready to move on from Niko myself tbh, unless we can hypnotize him into thinking every month is March.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

:mj4


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895653896613507072


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A Smith will be a commentator on NBA Live 18! Woohoo!!! :woo* http://uproxx.com/dimemag/espn-first-take-stephen-a-smith-nba-live-18-career-mode-video/


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Really diggin these new Timberwolves uniforms:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895683761890877441
Also, my Wizards got a Christmas day game! And after Cavs/Warriors!?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/895767373940174849


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Well...4 of the 5 Christmas games look appealing

Would've been a lot better if it was Bucks/Sixers instead of Knicks


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

That's awesome about nba live.

Hope it's good, fed up on 2ks scripted garbage. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*What would it take for a Kyrie Irving trade to happen?*

Honestly, I would be very surprised if Kyrie makes it past training camp with the Cavs. It is obvious how badly he wants out of Cleveland, and it would also take a lot to get him out and on another team, probably would take more than one team for such a trade to happen. Something like Carmelo Anthony and a really good young player and some high draft picks, possibly a guaranteed first overall pick for the Cavs in the next draft sounds plausible and very well could get it to happen. 

Seeing as though we don't all have the same opinion, your thoughts are welcome.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Why do all these Nike redesigns look like knockoffs from China? :tripsscust


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah it seems like all they're doing is just making the text larger on all the jerseys so far. The T-Wolves are about the only ones that I've liked that are different and/or new. The Pelicans and Nuggets are extremely similar.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: What would it take for a Kyrie Irving trade to happen?*



American_Nightmare said:


> Honestly, I would be very surprised if Kyrie makes it past training camp with the Cavs. It is obvious how badly he wants out of Cleveland, and it would also take a lot to get him out and on another team, probably would take more than one team for such a trade to happen. Something like Carmelo Anthony and a really good young player and some high draft picks, possibly a guaranteed first overall pick for the Cavs in the next draft sounds plausible and very well could get it to happen.
> 
> Seeing as though we don't all have the same opinion, your thoughts are welcome.


Houston is the only place Carmelo wants to go to, partially because he probably wouldn't be starting if he was traded to Cleveland. And because Carmelo has a no trade clause, it's all about where he wants to go. 

With that said, as I stated before, Kyrie for Carmelo and a young player and draft pick sounds horrible. Not even because of Carmelo himself (even though that doesn't help), but because you're adding additional problems to the team now. You have no point guard to start (Rose has disaster written all over it if he's the starting PG for this team), and Carmelo is just going to restart the chemistry process. If Kyrie is traded, it needs to be for someone that doesn't become your second option, because then you'll have to do a lot of unnecessary readjusting. At this point, Phoenix is the only team that can give the Cavaliers the pieces they need. And at this point, I would be shocked if they gave up Josh Jackson for Irving.


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

RetepAdam. said:


> Why do all these Nike redesigns look like knockoffs from China? :tripsscust


Because they're knockoffs from China?


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Here's the cover for Live '18. It's... a cover.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@Chrome *Apparently, the Bulls are in the process of agreeing to a buyout with Wade.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chrome *Apparently, the Bulls are in the process of agreeing to a buyout with Wade.*


Makes sense, they're rebuilding, so no point in keeping him on the roster for that. Would just hurt the tank anyway. Be surprised if he didn't land in Cleveland.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Lebron, Wade, and Melo, looking for one last dumpster fire before riding off in to the sunset :ti


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Oakley's still out here leading the league in fouls at age 53 :mj4*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Doesn't seem like any big moves are on the horizon, so my season predictions...

East
1. Boston
2. Cleveland
3. Toronto
4. Milwaukee
5. Washington
6. Charlotte
7. Miami
8. Philly
9. Detroit
10. New York (Assuming this is another year of pump-faking Melo trades)
11. Indiana
12. Orlando
13. Brooklyn
14. Atlanta
15. Chicago

West:
1. Golden State
2. Houston
3. San Antonio
4. Oklahoma City
5. Denver
6. LA Clippers
7. Minnesota
8. New Orleans
9. Portland
10. Utah
11. Dallas
12. Memphis
13. LA Lakers
14. Phoenix
15. Sacramento

MVP: Kevin Durant
DPOY: Rudy Gobert
ROY: Ben Simmons
MIP: D'Angelo Russell
6MOY: Will Barton
COY: Brad Stevens


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

These accusations are ridiculous.

Pacers are just mad because they lost their star player, that's all this is.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This is guaranteed, 100 percent sour grapes.

Paul George was always going to leave because the Pacers couldn't give him what he needed, so what does the owner do? Act spiteful and salty by not trading him to where he wanted to go (LA) then file a bogus tampering charge against the Lakers. What a total scumbag.

Instead of thinking about the team and business franchise in acquiring players to help the Pacers, the owner decided to trade George for a terrible return of players just because he wanted to do it in spite of Paul George. Which by the way, bugs me they are so mad at PG. At least he told the Pacers office and gave them a whole season to figure out a trade instead of just leaving after his contract runs out.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Kyrie Irving has been traded to the Boston Celtics. 

The Cleveland Cavaliers receive Isaiah Thomas, Jae Crowder, and picks in exchange.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900135501012893696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900135849819590656
:sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900135459510243332
*Kyrie to Boston for Isaiah. LeBron's going to really have to step it up on defense to make up for the even bigger defensive liability in Isaiah. Hopefully Crowder helps out too.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

LeBron to the Lakers.

You heard it here first.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Doesn't seem like any big moves are on the horizon


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Notorious said:


> Doesn't seem like any big moves are on the horizon


Notostrodamus. :mj4


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I think I just got a woody. Celtics got the better of deal because they keep Brown and Tatum. Yeah, you gave up the Brooklyn pick but I actually think the Nets will be better than most people think.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Ummmmmm


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Sir Patrick Stewart said:


> I think I just got a woody. Celtics got the better of deal because they keep Brown and Tatum. Yeah, you gave up the Brooklyn pick but I actually think the Nets will be better than most people think.


The Nets will be better than most people think, but it's still probably the #6 or #7 pick in a very good draft.

I think Kyrie is a solid upgrade for them over Isaiah in the grand scheme of things, but they absolutely overpaid. Especially since they were unwilling to part with the Brooklyn pick to get Jimmy Butler or Paul George — without even throwing in Isaiah. They played themselves.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

They did overpay a little for Kyrie, but it could have been worse if they had to give up Brown or Tatum. I'm happy with the the deal.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

I can't believe a deal got done, but I'm not Celtics fan of course, the system Boston ran fit Thomas perfectly and I'm not so sure Irving will be able to want to roll that same system with him as the star. Should be a interesting Season now because these two teams could be facing each other again in the Eastern Conference Playoffs game and I bet the in Season Games vs both teams are going to be sold out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Now you know I had to get Stephen A on the phone to give his blessing to this trade:*




*
In all seriousness, the Cavs ultimately lose here if (I say when) LeBron goes to the Lakers. That becomes the next super team, then you have Isaiah sticking his hand out like The Gross Sisters for that max contract:









So you either get rid of him and go into a rebuilding phase, or overpay for a great scorer who doesn't offer much else, and repeat a similar cycle of mediocrity you had with Kyrie at the helm for 4 years without LeBron.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So you either get rid of him and go into a rebuilding phase, or overpay for a great scorer who doesn't offer much else, and repeat a similar cycle of mediocrity you had with Kyrie at the helm for 4 years without LeBron.*


My guy, you realize they got more than just Isaiah Thomas in return, right? :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> My guy, you realize they got more than just Isaiah Thomas in return, right? :lol


*So you're telling me Ante Zizic and Jae Crowder are taking the Cavs to the finals every year :mj?*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So you're telling me Ante Zizic and Jae Crowder are taking the Cavs to the finals every year :mj?*


You're complaining about them not preparing for a rebuild when they just got a mid- to high lottery pick.

Or, shit, what happens if they turn around and flip that pick for something that helps keep LeBron in town? I'll bet Boogie could be had.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> You're complaining about them not preparing for a rebuild when they just got a mid- to high lottery pick.


*
I'm not complaining. I'm just saying they have to make a decision to rebuild, or be stuck overpaying Isaiah.*



> Or, shit, what happens if they turn around and flip that pick for something that helps keep LeBron in town? I'll bet Boogie could be had.


*LeBron is fed up with the owner's horseshit, so there's almost nothing they can do to keep him at this point.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I'm not complaining. I'm just saying they have to make a decision to rebuild, or be stuck overpaying Isaiah.*
> 
> 
> ...


If you think he's gone, then they set themselves up for the rebuild.

If you think they have a chance at keeping him, then they got a return that can help them legitimately improve in the short term.

No matter how you look at it, this was a great deal for the Cavs. Especially if the Kyrie thing was beyond repair.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This was a good trade for both teams imo. Cavs get 2 good players to "go for it" one more time, and if it doesn't work and Lebron leaves, they can quickly rebuild with the Nets pick. And the Celtics get a top-15 player in Irving who should mesh well with Hayward.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Holy shit at that trade. Lebron taking Isaiah to the finals.:banderas


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

It's amazing that pretty much everyone I've talked to around here are furious about this trade, not because of an overpay for Kyrie but, because people in Boston are absolutely enamored by Thomas. People are blind to the positives of the trade(Irving has more years under control, is younger and better) because they love IT.

Thomas is an incredibly entertaining player to watch but winning and championships is pretty entertaining too.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Great trade by the cavs but the 2K cover is outdated


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

BOSTON GAVE UP ALL OF THAT JUST FOR IRVING?! THESE FUCKING MORONS :LOL

As a Celitcs fan (although not as much as I used to be), this both makes me laugh and pisses me off, especially since they got rid of Bradley earlier just so they could get Hayward. Now they have Kyrie Irving, fucking hell :lmao 

Yeah, they managed to keep Brown and Tatum. Good for them. Here's the problem: They gave away a promising prospect in Zizic to do it. Zizic has a lot of upside and is someone you want playing for your team, and would have helped fill a position that Boston desperately needs. Neither Brown nor Tatum fill those, they will most likely be coming off the bench through out the season unless they actually want to be put at SG. Either way, their development is going to be hindered (even though it was going to be hindered playing for Cleveland). And on top of that they gave away a draft pick too. Yeah, good work :lmao

Of course, this all could be because I'm simply not a big fan of Irving. 

I don't consider this a great trade necessarily for Cleveland, but they definitely are the winners here. Isiah is a better spot up shooter than Irving which will do wonders for James and make Cleveland a lot more difficult to defend. Isiah is smaller though and worse on defense. But at the same time, Crawder coming to Cleveland will help with their depth, as well as Zizic if they choose to give him any playing time (and I would strongly consider it if I'm Cleveland). Cleveland will actually have a very good bench team this year. Rose, Korver, Crawder, Green, Zizic, Frye, Shumpert, that's an insane bench team. Will it beat Golden State? Nah. But either way, Cleveland is still set up in a way where if LeBron stays, they're most likely going to be fine going forward. If he leaves (and again, I'm still having a hard time believing it right now), Cleveland has a chance at a good pick in a stacked draft if LeBron leaves, and they won't have to bother re-signing Thomas. Paying Thomas is going to be an issue if LeBron stays though. Either way, Cleveland fans should be happy as hell right now. This could have been a lot worse.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

October 17 needs to hurry up.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Mra22 said:


> Great trade by the cavs but the 2K cover is outdated




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900141690119258112
:lol 

Game still doesn't come out for another month, I think that would be enough time to change it.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

On the surface for me I don't really like the trade for either team (except for Boston getting rid of IT, that was good) and don't really think either of them got better tbh. Cleveland will have two guys at point who won't be playing any defense, but at least they got deeper and got a high draft pick if they need to completely rebuild (which I think they will). Boston has now essentially gutted their team from last year (Crowder, Bradley, Thomas, and Olynyk gone) and replaced them with a couple star players so to speak and we don't know how well the team's gonna mesh with them in place. Not like it'll matter when either of them gets to Golden State though. GO WIZ



American_Nightmare said:


> LeBron to the Lakers.
> 
> You heard it here first.


Not the first time this has been said.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

if the first day of the season you show me pictures of 20 NBA players and ask me what teams they are on, I'd be stunned if I got 5 right. I would just assume everybody got traded at some point and throw out a random team and get it wrong.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Corey said:


> On the surface for me I don't really like the trade for either team (except for Boston getting rid of IT, that was good) and don't really think either of them got better tbh. Cleveland will have two guys at point who won't be playing any defense, but at least they got deeper and got a high draft pick if they need to completely rebuild (which I think they will). Boston has now essentially gutted their team from last year (Crowder, Bradley, Thomas, and Olynyk gone) and replaced them with a couple star players so to speak and we don't know how well the team's gonna mesh with them in place. Not like it'll matter when either of them gets to Golden State though. GO WIZ
> 
> 
> Not the first time this has been said.


I wish Boston would have at least kept Bradley or Crowder but I liked this trade. Boston might have just pulled even with Cleveland on this deal. Kyrie may not be the best defensively but he still has more upside to his game. The Nets may surprise some people (might not but you never know) so that pick may not be as good as expected but overall this helps the Celtics a lot.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

The celtics won this trade.
Trading the nets pick is a bit much but they still have brown,tatum,and kyrie as their future. And that is not even considering the fact they have next years lakers pick and Hayward who is still in his prime.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> The celtics won this trade.
> Trading the nets pick is a bit much but they still have brown,tatum,and kyrie as their future. And that is not even considering the fact they have next years lakers pick and Hayward who is still in his prime.


Brown and Tatum are starting out their careers on a top team in the East. They're going to be having bench minutes through out the season. I don't know why people keep bringing those two up as if it's somehow a good thing. While I guess they did manage to keep Cleveland from snagging one of them, it does nothing for them right now or even next season. But either way, you need a good amount of playing time in order to develop. You won't become an all star caliber player playing 15-20 minutes per night in your first few years, which is a very likely scenario here. 

So basically, all Boston did was swap one player for another who basically has the same playing style. There's no guarantee that Irving's staying beyond next season and has stated that San Antonio is the only place he would commit long term to, while Cleveland at the very least have put themselves in a position to rebuild if LeBron does in fact leave. They've managed to find a pretty good replacement for Irving and they've been able to bolster their bench. Oh and by the way, one of those players they gave up might have been able to help solve Boston's problems in regards to their lack of capable bigs to prevent Cleveland from slaughtering them in that department like they have been the past three seasons. 

But probably the biggest crime on Boston's part is that nothing they did here that helps them compete against Cleveland. Giving up Bradley took away their ability to guard Cleveland's opposing PG, which is now Thomas, and Cleveland's offense could arguably be better from this due to Thomas being a better spot up shooter than Irving (as well as a better decision maker). Boston on the other hand has a lot of new players on this team, a lot of whom are very young, which can prove extremely problematic for a team trying to make an NBA finals run. 

All in all, I don't know how anyone can say this was a great trade for Boston. Cleveland easily won this trade and it's not even close.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Brown and Tatum are starting out their careers on a top team in the East. They're going to be having bench minutes through out the season. I don't know why people keep bringing those two up as if it's somehow a good thing. While I guess they did manage to keep Cleveland from snagging one of them, it does nothing for them right now or even next season. But either way, you need a good amount of playing time in order to develop. You won't become an all star caliber player playing 15-20 minutes per night in your first few years, which is a very likely scenario here.
> 
> So basically, all Boston did was swap one player for another who basically has the same playing style. There's no guarantee that Irving's staying beyond next season and has stated that San Antonio is the only place he would commit long term to, while Cleveland at the very least have put themselves in a position to rebuild if LeBron does in fact leave. They've managed to find a pretty good replacement for Irving and they've been able to bolster their bench. Oh and by the way, one of those players they gave up might have been able to help solve Boston's problems in regards to their lack of capable bigs to prevent Cleveland from slaughtering them in that department like they have been the past three seasons.
> 
> ...


Brown will be a starter so he will be getting at least 25-30 minutes. Tatum will likely play a sixth man role meaning he will get about 20-25 mins. So they should develop fine if they keep that formula. 


IT is in the last year of his contract and if lebron leaves (which he likely will) you can bet your anus IT will leave too. That is not even considering the fact he is a worse defender than Kyrie due to his size and you cant really rely on IT in the paint. However Kyrie is one of the best (if not the) best finishers in the game. And Kyrie is phisically strong so when he tries to play D he usally does a decent job. And he is easily the best dribbler in the league. Kyrie is 5 years younger and is already a better player than IT in almost every way except passing. Oh yea and did I mention Kyrie is clutch as hell? 


So yea I think both did good with the trade but 3-4 years down the line Celtics will be championship contenders if the warriors lose Dray or Klay and if Tatum or Brown turn into all stars.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Brown will be a starter so he will be getting at least 25-30 minutes. Tatum will likely play a sixth man role meaning he will get about 20-25 mins. So they should develop fine if they keep that formula.


Alright, so Brown is starting. At best, he's going to be the fourth, maybe even fifth option on offense in that starting line up. And that's a line up that now includes Kyrie Irving and Gordon Hayward and already has Al Horford. That's going to be a problem in regards to his growth as a player. Hell, look at what it did to Dion Waiters in Cleveland when he was the second option playing alongside Irving.

Tatum might actually fair a little bitter coming off the bench, since he won't be in the presence of a full line up, but history isn't in his side in this regard.



DELETE said:


> IT is in the last year of his contract and if lebron leaves (which he likely will)


Alright, from this point forward I'm going to stop taking anyone who pushes this "LeBron is most likely leaving" agenda seriously. There is absolutely nothing right now that indicates that LeBron leaving is the most likely outcome. Even other players are saying this, and they're the ones that want it more than anyone else. I'm not saying it won't happen, but as of this moment it's a made up narrative pushed upon by rumors. 

And no, LeBron being frustrated with management doesn't count as proof. That happens a lot more often than you think. 



DELETE said:


> you can bet your anus IT will leave too.


And if he does leave, then fine. At the very least, Cleveland has multiple assets they can use at that point to go into a full motion rebuild, while also already having a top 5-10 draft pick as well. 



DELETE said:


> That is not even considering the fact he is a worse defender than Kyrie due to his size and you cant really rely on IT in the paint.


Physically, yes, IT is at a disadvantage on defense. However, he tends to put more effort at that end than Kyrie does, which is always a huge plus. But at this point I'd say they just about even out. 



DELETE said:


> However Kyrie is one of the best (if not the) best finishers in the game.


Good for him. That didn't help Cleveland when, on numerous occasions through pretty much every single game, he was trying score in the most obnoxious ways in the paint only for it to end in a wasted possession for Cleveland. He's an unbelievably talented offensive player, but he was a very team-disruptive one too. 



DELETE said:


> And Kyrie is phisically strong so when he tries to play D he usally does a decent job. And he is easily the best dribbler in the league. Kyrie is 5 years younger and is already a better player than IT in almost every way except passing. Oh yea and did I mention Kyrie is clutch as hell?


In every way expect for the one aspect that is a huge benefit to Cleveland: catch and shoot. That's always been a weakness of Irving's due to his shooting stroke. Thomas on the other hand does not have that issue, and is in fact a very effective catch and shoot player, which is what LeBron thrives off of playing with. 

No one denies that Irving is the better player. In fact it pretty much goes without saying at this point. However, Thomas is a much better fit in a LeBron-led offense, and it's not even close. 



DELETE said:


> So yea I think both did good with the trade but 3-4 years down the line Celtics will be championship contenders if the warriors lose Dray or Klay and if Tatum or Brown turn into all stars.


No, this is a terrible trade for Boston but a good trade for Cleveland. 

People who are saying this is good for Boston have little to no understanding of Kyrie's game and just how big the negative aspects of it are. This isn't a matter of whether or not the players will mesh well. There are a lot of young players on this Boston team who need to continue to grow, but they can't do that if they aren't the focal point. At best, they will continue to remain role players as long as they remain in this current situation. And we saw one player struggle to play alongside Irving in his early days. You expect me to believe that three of them can do that on a much more stacked roster and grow into all star caliber players? It's simply not going to happen.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Alright, so Brown is starting. At best, he's going to be the fourth, maybe even fifth option on offense in that starting line up. And that's a line up that now includes Kyrie Irving and Gordon Hayward and already has Al Horford. That's going to be a problem in regards to his growth as a player. Hell, look at what it did to Dion Waiters in Cleveland when he was the second option playing alongside Irving.
> 
> Tatum might actually fair a little bitter coming off the bench, since he won't be in the presence of a full line up, but history isn't in his side in this regard.
> 
> ...


We will see in 2019. Everyone thought the monta ellis for Bogut trade was horrible at the time but that ended up being the best move the warriors have ever done.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> We will see in 2019. Everyone thought the monta ellis for Bogut trade was horrible at the time but that ended up being the best move the warriors have ever done.


Here is the difference with that though. Bogut filled an area Golden State desperately needed. And with them selecting Klay Thompson through the draft that season, they had a vision as to what they were looking for going forward. But he knew he wanted Klay to develop into a better defender, and that wouldn't happen without him getting significant playing time, so he gave away Ellis. 

See where I'm getting at here? Klay was given a chance to develop into the exact player they were praying he would become. Tatum and Brown are not being given that chance. They will need more involvement and playing time in order to become players worthy of being picked third overall. And in this current situation, they aren't going to be able to do that. 

And speaking of Klay, I would argue that the Warriors not trading away Klay for Kevin Love was the smartest thing they ever did.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

This Celtics rebuild doesn't make much sense. None of the players overlap in primes so it's all staggered. Horford doesn't fit with anyone,
Kyrie/Hayward are in their primes or will be soon, and Tatum/Brown will be in their primes when Kyrie/Hayward are out of theirs. Basically their best chance is if Kyrie/Hayward maintain their skills and ability into their 30's and can play alongside Tatum/Brown in their primes.

Really don't see them winning a championship without even more moves as like I just described this team isn't really overlapping at any point to be in "win now or future" mode, they're in between and set to be pseudo-contenders. 

edit: I agree with repet regarding Cavs scenario for this trade. They set themselves up well for the current year as well as post-Lebron.



Kowalski's Killer said:


> It's amazing that pretty much everyone I've talked to around here are furious about this trade, not because of an overpay for Kyrie but, *because people in Boston are absolutely enamored by Thomas. People are blind to the positives of the trade(Irving has more years under control, is younger and better) because they love IT*.
> 
> Thomas is an incredibly entertaining player to watch but winning and championships is pretty entertaining too.


You know why people get upset are players for leaving in free agency? Because they want loyalty out of the players. And the counter-point to that is "no GM/front office ever shows them loyalty and will ship them out the second they think it improves the team" which is 100%, but that doesn't describe fans. Fans expect loyalty out of players as they themselves are loyal to the players that play hard for them. 

That's why they're upset. You want them to be upset as a player as it makes the connection real.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

DELETE said:


> We will see in 2019. Everyone thought the monta ellis for Bogut trade was horrible at the time but that ended up being the best move the warriors have ever done.


At the time of the Bogut trade, he was 27 years old and two years removed from being named Third Team All-NBA. He had been injured the year before but was otherwise perennially on the short list for best defensive players in basketball.

If everyone you know thought that trade was "horrible" at the time, you need to find some new people to talk basketball with.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Lets just get this season and the inevitable Warriors defence out of the way and look forward to the new Lakers super team at least testing Golden State next year. *


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

seabs said:


> *Lets just get this season and the inevitable Warriors defence out of the way and look forward to the new Lakers super team at least testing Golden State next year. *


Time to say "fuck the playoffs" and enjoy all the these new teams in the regular season. Show the season is already set on a Warriors repeat barring injuries, but there's a good chance it will be a lot of fun too. So many new teams to watch and lots of potentially good playoff matchups in the West(+ECF between Celtics/Cavs). :kobe3


also I wouldn't get your hopes too high on that Lakers super team.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

BruiserKC said:


> I wish Boston would have at least kept Bradley or Crowder but I liked this trade. Boston might have just pulled even with Cleveland on this deal. Kyrie may not be the best defensively but he still has more upside to his game. The Nets may surprise some people (might not but you never know) so that pick may not be as good as expected but overall this helps the Celtics a lot.


Bradley had to go because they needed his salary cap off the books to sign Hayward. Plus, Bradley's going to make 15-20 a year next season, so they couldn't afford him. Crowder had to go because they needed his salary cap money to help make this deal work. Plus, they are loaded at SF, they would have had trouble giving him good minutes because Brown and Tatum were going to get them. The Celtics are going to be a less defensive team, so they will take a hit there. But they are still a good enough defensive team to get by with their offense.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*
I'm glad LeBron called out the stupid fucks burning Isaiah's jersey. HE GOT TRADED! Not only that, but he played while suffering through his sister's death in an attempt to win those ungrateful pieces of shit a title for the first time in nearly a decade. Fuck them.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I'm glad LeBron called out the stupid fucks burning Isaiah's jersey. HE GOT TRADED! Not only that, but he played while suffering through his sister's death in an attempt to win those ungrateful pieces of shit a title for the first time in nearly a decade. Fuck them.*


Think people just do the burning jersey shit for attention now tbh.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Kowalski's Killer said:


> It's amazing that pretty much everyone I've talked to around here are furious about this trade, not because of an overpay for Kyrie but, because people in Boston are absolutely enamored by Thomas. People are blind to the positives of the trade(Irving has more years under control, is younger and better) because they love IT.
> 
> Thomas is an incredibly entertaining player to watch but winning and championships is pretty entertaining too.


absolutely. as a celtics fan, i'm thrilled with the move! kyrie irving is a superstar who has just been taken off his lebron leash. people in boston are going to be surprised by just how good this guy is. thomas was a likeable guy, and entertaining player, and did great things here for the city, but that doesn't change the fact that he's the worst defender in the league, his a hip problem that will likely be ongoing, is 3 year older than kyrie, and won't have the longevity to play at a high level. zizic is a stiff, guy had the worst conditioning out of anyone in summer league. i don't see any potential for him. crowder, i mean, the dude was kind've a hack. after his first ankle injury, he was never the same. never saw a shot he didn't like. losing the pick... well that sucks, but i don't think you can pass up a chance at getting a sure thing superstar, which is what kyrie is. next year is going to be awesome.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Manu's not retiring.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/900837176916795396


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Apparently the Cavs/Celtics trade could be voided due to Isaiah's hip not being fully healed yet.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/901492125417709568
Wow. His free agency is going to be very interesting next year, assuming he shows out this year. Dallas was a good spot for him, but I don't know if they'll be able to repair that relationship. Milwaukee would be an awesome landing spot for him.

EDIT — Woj reporting he did in fact turn down a 4-year, $70 million offer from Dallas earlier in free agency.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Well I doubt he signs back there next off-season. Not really sure why Mavs couldn't pitch a bit more money, they literally have very little need of it considering how they always strike out in FA anyways.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LONZO said:


> Well I doubt he signs back there next off-season. Not really sure why Mavs couldn't pitch a bit more money, they literally have very little need of it considering how they always strike out in FA anyways.


He wanted a max, they weren't budging, and no one else was willing to force the issue.

They did reportedly pull that 4-year, $70 million offer off the table, though, so I wonder if he would have been willing to agree to that after it became clear that max offer wasn't coming.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

not the time to play hardball. ainge should throw in rozier or a crap pick if that's what it takes.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> not the time to play hardball. ainge should throw in rozier or a crap pick if that's what it takes.


They've already given up too much. They shouldn't be giving up any more beyond that.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> They've already given up too much. They shouldn't be giving up any more beyond that.


not really. just because it doesn't look like ainge won the trade, doesn't mean he didn't. we don't know what the brooklyn pick will end up being, we do know what kyrie irving is though. he's a sure thing superstar, playing the most important position in basketball. thomas is damaged goods, crowder isn't needed with the current forward depth, and zizic isn't gonna make it in the nba. if u have to throw in rozier, or one of their own shitty picks, u do it. yea, cavs are being scumbags, and what they're doing shouldn't even be legal, but ainge isn't in position to tell them to fuck off. c's are screwed if trade is voided out.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> not really. just because it doesn't look like ainge won the trade, doesn't mean he didn't. we don't know what the brooklyn pick will end up being, we do know what kyrie irving is though. he's a sure thing superstar, playing the most important position in basketball.


Yeah, we know exactly what Kyrie is. That's why getting him is stupid. Kyrie is a heavily flawed player who now has to adjust to playing under a new system and doesn't improve the Celtics in the ways that are needed to win the finals, let alone beat the Cavaliers and get there. He doesn't make others better, and needs the ball in his hand to be effective. And with all the offense this Boston team has, Irving is the last player you should want playing at the PG position. If Boston was giving up all of this for, lets say, Chris Paul, it would be a different story. Giving up all of this for Irving is just idiotic. 



shutupchico said:


> thomas is damaged goods, crowder isn't needed with the current forward depth, and zizic isn't gonna make it in the nba.


Crowder is most definitely needed. None of the other SF's apart from Hayward are going to provide the defense needed to slow down LeBron or KD. Getting rid of them is idiotic. And Thomas is damaged goods? He has a hip injury. Big deal. Kyrie has an entire career filled with injuries. He's gotten better with it recently. But either way, Thomas's hip injury is irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. 

And you have no idea if Zizic will make it in the NBA. And on your part that's a pretty ridiculous claim to make. 



shutupchico said:


> if u have to throw in rozier, or one of their own shitty picks, u do it.


No, you realize you're making a huge mistake doing this trade, back out of it now while you have the chance and keep Thomas. I don't care what kind of injury he has. It will heal eventually. It's stupid to get rid of someone simply because they might be able to play at the start of the season. 



shutupchico said:


> yea, cavs are being scumbags, and what they're doing shouldn't even be legal


What's wrong with what Cleveland is doing? Boston downplayed the seriousness of Thomas's injury, when they were expecting him to be ready to go come training camp. Whether or not Boston told them that when they agreed to the trade is something I can't confirm. But either way, Cleveland is giving them Kyrie Irving, someone the Celtics obviously highly value (although why I don't know). If Cleveland feels they aren't getting enough in return, they absolutely should be demanding more.



shutupchico said:


> but ainge isn't in position to tell them to fuck off. c's are screwed if trade is voided out.


Celtics are screwed??

If this trade gets voided, Cleveland misses out on arguably the best package they're going to get in return for Irving, Irving becomes even more pissed and will continue to act like a little piss ant about this entire thing, Cleveland will have no legitimate starting point guard (because lets be honest, Rose isn't fit to be that for a team like this), and Cleveland loses their pick and talent and now they are weak at PG. This trade getting voided definitely has a larger negative effect on Cleveland than it does Boston. 

Not to mention, the Celtics are screwed if this trade happens anyways. They aren't beating Cleveland regardless of whether or not they get Irving. They still match up horribly with them and the talent gap is simply way too wide. And they would then be without Crawder and Bradley, who both provided the great defense needed to partially slow down Cleveland's offense last season. At least if Cleveland keeps Irving, there's a good chance that some fuckery will go down and and the PG position will be a legitimate weakness of the team.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i find your opinions to be consistently awful, and i don't think i've ever agreed with one thing you've said on here. yes, let's get the 32 year old, past his prime, chris paul, instead of irving. sounds like a great plan, about as good of a plan as building a wall. actually, i'm all for building a wall, as long as your posts are behind it.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

in saying that, i'll bite anyway. how is kyrie "heavily flawed"? he's shown me to be the best scoring point guard in the league, and a capable passer. stevens will get the most out of him, and i wouldn't be surprised to see him average 8 dimes next season. thomas never made anyone better. jaylon brown is already a better defender than crowder, and morris has been known for guarding lebron tough. there's no room for crowder on the team. if tatum is going to see minutes, there's no room. we've seen the best of crowder anyway, it's all been downhill since his first ankle injury... he's a hard nosed ok player with the mindset that he's the best player on the court. that'd be fine if he was a rapper, but not when you're playing in the nba, and have at least 3 other guys on the court with u who are more talented than u are, it's an issue. thomas is damaged goods, and he will emotionally be checked out if he returns. it's not just business for him. he felt betrayed, and he'll never give his all in a celtics uniform again. and his all won't be nearly as good as what he was able to give this season anyway. yes, celtics are screwed. they won't have a point guard next season, and they'll be getting back a bunch of disgruntled players. it should be obvious that what the cavs did is some scumbag shit. it was known by everyone that thomas had a hip problem. you don't make a deal until you find out the extent of it. he passed his physical anyway. this is just lebron probably not wanting the trade to go through, and the cavs are still bending over backwards for him. and the c's would/will be in the finals this year if it goes through. i'd bet u money on them beating the cavs.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

shutupchico said:


> not really. just because it doesn't look like ainge won the trade, doesn't mean he didn't. we don't know what the brooklyn pick will end up being, we do know what kyrie irving is though. he's a sure thing superstar, playing the most important position in basketball. thomas is damaged goods, crowder isn't needed with the current forward depth, and zizic isn't gonna make it in the nba. if u have to throw in rozier, or one of their own shitty picks, u do it. yea, cavs are being scumbags, and what they're doing shouldn't even be legal, but ainge isn't in position to tell them to fuck off. c's are screwed if trade is voided out.


Kyries a guy who can score z lot of points but not win games for you without lebron james.

The celtics dont have lebron james.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd be willing to throw Cleveland another draft pick, not necessarily one of their big ones still left but another 2nd round pick to get this thing through. The Cavs are hedging their bets right now anyway to be prepared for another Life After LeBron era, thanks of course to Dan Gilbert being a total dipshit. 

Both teams really are setting up for the future...Boston isn't there yet as far as being able to win a 7-game ECF against the Cavs, but if LeBron does take his talents to Tinseltown next year as is speculated the Celtics have put themselves in position to be the top dog in the East. Ainge has always planned long-term, he's making these moves now because he realizes he's much closer to his goal. He's looking to be the top dog a year or two from now and moving forward. 

Besides, if LeBron goes down with a serious injury at some point this season (the chances continue to increase the longer he goes at the crazy pace he has), Cleveland goes down in flames as Kevin Love becomes your top scoring option and will IT be durable enough to be the 2nd option? At that point, Boston just might become the new Beast of the East.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> I'd be willing to throw Cleveland another draft pick, not necessarily one of their big ones still left but another 2nd round pick to get this thing through. The Cavs are hedging their bets right now anyway to be prepared for another Life After LeBron era, thanks of course to Dan Gilbert being a total dipshit.
> 
> Both teams really are setting up for the future...Boston isn't there yet as far as being able to win a 7-game ECF against the Cavs, but if LeBron does take his talents to Tinseltown next year as is speculated the Celtics have put themselves in position to be the top dog in the East. Ainge has always planned long-term, he's making these moves now because he realizes he's much closer to his goal. He's looking to be the top dog a year or two from now and moving forward.
> *
> Besides, if LeBron goes down with a serious injury at some point this season (the chances continue to increase the longer he goes at the crazy pace he has)*, Cleveland goes down in flames as Kevin Love becomes your top scoring option and will IT be durable enough to be the 2nd option? At that point, Boston just might become the new Beast of the East.


That's a very, VERY big if. LeBron's done an incredible job of staying healthy through out his career and is basically a freak of nature as far as the physical aspects of him are concerned. He does need to cut down on the playing time I agree, but he's got the body and muscles to stay healthy and continue to play the way he does.

With that said, all it takes is one freak accident, and it can happen at any time. But right now, LeBron suffering a serious injury is at the top of my list of the things the least likely to happen to LeBron anytime soon.



shutupchico said:


> i find your opinions to be consistently awful, and i don't think i've ever agreed with one thing you've said on here. yes, let's get the 32 year old, past his prime, chris paul, instead of irving. sounds like a great plan, about as good of a plan as building a wall. actually, i'm all for building a wall, as long as your posts are behind it.


It's funny you say this. I've thought the same thing about you, as have the three other people from this same thread who have told me to stop wasting my time on you because you have no clue what you're talking about. And I'm starting to see where they're coming from. The fact that you're even trying to argue that Kyrie Irving is more valuable than Chris Paul to play alongside LeBron James at this point says everything I need to know about your knowledge of this sport. But by all means, continue to act like Avery Bradley wasn't a difference maker for Boston. I'm sure that's something you'll find people agreeing with you on.

Oh wait.



shutupchico said:


> in saying that, i'll bite anyway. how is kyrie "heavily flawed"? he's shown me to be the best scoring point guard in the league, and a capable passer.


Oh boy, he's a great scoring point guard (not the best, Curry still has that taken by a pretty wide margin). Now lets talk about his negatives shall we?

He's a terrible teammate, doesn't make others better, doesn't play defense, is completely useless without the ball in his hands, forces way too much on offense, and relies too much on making insane acrobatic layups through traffic, which has worked at times and has completely fucked his teammates over at times. 

In other words, if he's not scoring in bunches, he's completely useless. That's a heavily flawed player, no matter what way you look at it. At least Kevin Love can rebound and is a very good passing forward if he's not able to score effectively. If LeBron's not scoring he can at least still play good defense and be the main playmaker and still rebound effectively. Even Thomas is at least a capable off the ball player. But yeah, sure, Kyrie's a much better scorer and in the end it balances out to him being a better all around player. He was also a better player than Mathew Dellavedova, but that didn't stop Delly from having a much more positive effect on his team in the Finals in 2015 when Irving went down because, unlike Irving, he's capable of contributing positively to a team in other areas of the game. See where I'm getting at? Probably not, because as you've proven time and time again, you have no clue what you're talking about. 

I should just stop right there, but I'll keep going. 



shutupchico said:


> stevens will get the most out of him, and i wouldn't be surprised to see him average 8 dimes next season.


:ha :ha :ha

How many of his games have you watched out of curiosity? 



shutupchico said:


> thomas never made anyone better. jaylon brown is already a better defender than crowder, and morris has been known for guarding lebron tough.


I should just stop here. I really should. But I'll keep going because this is entertaining. 

Morris is not known for that. He has never been known for that. And he's rarely ever been able to effectively guard LeBron on a consistent basis. Making up random shit like this isn't going to help you. 

Brown is debatable, although his defense has impressed me especially for a rookie. But regardless, Crowder has more experience guarding LeBron and is stronger, those two aspects alone make him better fit to guard him. 



shutupchico said:


> there's no room for crowder on the team. if tatum is going to see minutes, there's no room. we've seen the best of crowder anyway, it's all been downhill since his first ankle injury... he's a hard nosed ok player with the mindset that he's the best player on the court. that'd be fine if he was a rapper, but not when you're playing in the nba, and have at least 3 other guys on the court with u who are more talented than u are, it's an issue.


So you're not allowed to have confidence in yourself is what I'm getting out of this.

Right. 



shutupchico said:


> thomas is damaged goods, and he will emotionally be checked out if he returns. it's not just business for him. he felt betrayed, and he'll never give his all in a celtics uniform again.


:lmao :lmao 

He played the NBA days after his sister died. Don't try to tell me he would be that bothered by Boston trading him to not ever give it his all again. That's bullshit and you and I both know. Again, making up incoherent bullshit like this isn't going to help your argument. Stick to what we actually know, stop trying to make baseless claims. 



shutupchico said:


> and his all won't be nearly as good as what he was able to give this season anyway. yes, celtics are screwed. they won't have a point guard next season, and they'll be getting back a bunch of disgruntled players.


Again, Celtics are screwed regardless. But the problems they experience are nowhere near what the Cavs would experience if this trade got voided. 



shutupchico said:


> it should be obvious that what the cavs did is some scumbag shit. it was known by everyone that thomas had a hip problem. you don't make a deal until you find out the extent of it.


Do you not know how a trade process works? The only way they can find out the extent of it is if they have him go through a team physical, which they can only do if they agree to a trade. They can't just give their own routine physical for a player on another team. It doesn't work like that. All they can do is go off of what the Celtics tell them, and it appears that Boston undersold his injury details. If anything, they are the scumbags here. 



shutupchico said:


> he passed his physical anyway.


:ha 

No he didn't. Why do you think this is happening to begin with?



shutupchico said:


> this is just lebron probably not wanting the trade to go through, and the cavs are still bending over backwards for him.


:lmao LeBron has absolutely nothing to do with this. The guy isn't even in Cleveland right now. How can you sit there with a serious look on your face and say LeBron is in anyway involved with this? 



shutupchico said:


> and the c's would/will be in the finals this year if it goes through. i'd bet u money on them beating the cavs.


:LOL

The amount of delusion on your end is hilarious. No, Celtics are not going to the finals. Thomas is a much better fit on the Cavaliers than Irving is, and with Thomas the Celtics were massacred last season by Cleveland. I'm not going to act like Hayward being there doesn't help Boston. It most certainly does. But getting rid of Bradley just to do it pretty much cancels out a good amount of it. And by the way, Boston still matches up horribly with Cleveland's bigs, something you've continued to ignore because you somehow think Irving going there cancels it out, just further proving you have no clue what you're talking about. 

And not to mention, Cleveland still has LeBron James. And as long as he's on the Cavaliers, Irving going to Boston doesn't make any difference. 

If you want to call my opinions terrible, that's fine. But you trying to make up pure bullshit to convince me you have any clue what you're talking about tells me you're a waste of time. Off to the ignore list you go. Maybe during your time there you will actually learn a thing or two about this sport.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

AlternateDemise said:


> That's a very, VERY big if. LeBron's done an incredible job of staying healthy through out his career and is basically a freak of nature as far as the physical aspects of him are concerned. He does need to cut down on the playing time I agree, but he's got the body and muscles to stay healthy and continue to play the way he does.
> 
> With that said, all it takes is one freak accident, and it can happen at any time. But right now, LeBron suffering a serious injury is at the top of my list of the things the least likely to happen to LeBron anytime soon.


Yes, he is in excellent health and he is zealous in the way he takes care of himself. At the same time he is starting his 15th season IIRC. Most caters are winding down at this point and LeBron has logged a lot of miles. Mother Nature and Father Time always win out no matter what. The body will inevitably start breaking down and he will be no exception. 

It's still a small chance, I agree there. However will he want to be like Kobe, who stayed longer than he should have? I give him maybe three more years at the absolute most before the decline really kicks in.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> Yes, he is in excellent health and he is zealous in the way he takes care of himself. At the same time he is starting his 15th season IIRC. Most caters are winding down at this point and LeBron has logged a lot of miles. Mother Nature and Father Time always win out no matter what. The body will inevitably start breaking down and he will be no exception.
> 
> It's still a small chance, I agree there. However will he want to be like Kobe, who stayed longer than he should have? I give him maybe three more years at the absolute most before the decline really kicks in.


Really? I actually have him declining after this season in all honesty. The big key is whether or not he can continue to shoot the ball as well as he was last season. LeBron with a jump shot can basically do what ever he wants to an opposing teams defense. 

And yeah, an injury probably will happen at some point in the future. But for some reason I just can't see it happening this year. The shape he is in is just insane.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> That's a very, VERY big if. LeBron's done an incredible job of staying healthy through out his career and is basically a freak of nature as far as the physical aspects of him are concerned. He does need to cut down on the playing time I agree, but he's got the body and muscles to stay healthy and continue to play the way he does.
> 
> With that said, all it takes is one freak accident, and it can happen at any time. But right now, LeBron suffering a serious injury is at the top of my list of the things the least likely to happen to LeBron anytime soon.
> 
> ...


the people who said that to u i go back on here years with. they know hating on avery bradley is entertainment for me, so i overdo it... i do stand by everything i said about him though. pretty sure they all would take my opinion over yours. your takes are horrible on everything, i would value the average 4 year old's opinion, over anything you've said in this thread. going on and on about how bad the trades are for the celtics when they've won every single one, is idiotic. acting like bradley is going to be some big loss, when he's a ham and egger, who couldn't make a layup, or take 2 dribbles without bouncing it off his foot until last season, is idiotic. wanting to take chris f'n paul over kyrie irving is idiotic. morris doesn't defend james well? read this article. 
https://www.boston.com/sports/bosto...cs-fans-should-be-excited-about-marcus-morris
thomas did pass his physical, many places reported that... if he didn't "pass", it's obviously just a ploy to get more from the c's. how is kyrie a terrible teammate? there has not been one report of anyone saying this. u are a total jackass. u don't understand basketball, u don't understand psychology. u are the worst kind of fan; a know it all who knows nothing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's time for u to put up or shut up, demise. u think it was such a bad trade, c's could never beat the cavs, blah blah blah. put your money where your mouth is then. i'll put money on the c's beating the cavs this season IF the trade is put through.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

BruiserKC said:


> Yes, he is in excellent health and he is zealous in the way he takes care of himself. At the same time he is starting his 15th season IIRC. Most caters are winding down at this point and LeBron has logged a lot of miles. Mother Nature and Father Time always win out no matter what. The body will inevitably start breaking down and he will be no exception.
> 
> It's still a small chance, I agree there. However will he want to be like Kobe, who stayed longer than he should have? I give him maybe three more years at the absolute most before the decline really kicks in.


If anything the decline has started. It's right now where most of us have noticed but small signs are probably there. He needs to get more rest and sit out a little more (for the life of me I have NFI why the commissioner should get involved in when teams sit players as that is their prerogative). Pick and choose the moments when he needs to step up rather then do it every single time. Jordan did that near the end so he knew the moments he had to have the ball. LeBron can still get at least two, maybe three more seasons before we really notice. 




shutupchico said:


> the people who said that to u i go back on here years with. they know hating on avery bradley is entertainment for me, so i overdo it... i do stand by everything i said about him though. pretty sure they all would take my opinion over yours. your takes are horrible on everything, i would value the average 4 year old's opinion, over anything you've said in this thread. going on and on about how bad the trades are for the celtics when they've won every single one, is idiotic. acting like bradley is going to be some big loss, when he's a ham and egger, who couldn't make a layup, or take 2 dribbles without bouncing it off his foot until last season, is idiotic. wanting to take chris f'n paul over kyrie irving is idiotic. morris doesn't defend james well? read this article.
> https://www.boston.com/sports/bosto...cs-fans-should-be-excited-about-marcus-morris
> thomas did pass his physical, many places reported that... if he didn't "pass", it's obviously just a ploy to get more from the c's. how is kyrie a terrible teammate? there has not been one report of anyone saying this. u are a total jackass. u don't understand basketball, u don't understand psychology. u are the worst kind of fan; a know it all who knows nothing.






shutupchico said:


> it's time for u to put up or shut up, demise. u think it was such a bad trade, c's could never beat the cavs, blah blah blah. put your money where your mouth is then. i'll put money on the c's beating the cavs this season IF the trade is put through.


How cute, someone let the little kids on the computer. Demise, you made a
friend. :lol

Thanks for the input, Chico, now run on back to Roblox and let the adults finish talking.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> If anything the decline has started. It's right now where most of us have noticed but small signs are probably there. He needs to get more rest and sit out a little more (for the life of me I have NFI why the commissioner should get involved in when teams sit players as that is their prerogative). Pick and choose the moments when he needs to step up rather then do it every single time. Jordan did that near the end so he knew the moments he had to have the ball. LeBron can still get at least two, maybe three more seasons before we really notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really now? demise feels so strongly that the c's couldn't compete with the cavs. well then what better way to back up his opinion then by putting money on it? i want to see if he really stands for what he says. i been watching basketball 27 years, and understand the ins and outs of the game. not sure who u think you're talking to.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> really now? demise feels so strongly that the c's couldn't compete with the cavs. well then what better way to back up his opinion then by putting money on it? i want to see if he really stands for what he says. i been watching basketball 27 years, and understand the ins and outs of the game. not sure who u think you're talking to.


I am a Celtics fan and watched the NBA for almost 40 years. Does the trade bring us closer to compete with the Cavs, yes. I still think we need another big man and a better defensive presence as losing Crowder and Bradley hurt in that department. We're closer, but not there yet. You'd probably lose your money this season.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

BruiserKC said:


> I am a Celtics fan and watched the NBA for almost 40 years. Does the trade bring us closer to compete with the Cavs, yes. I still think we need another big man and a better defensive presence as losing Crowder and Bradley hurt in that department. We're closer, but not there yet. You'd probably lose your money this season.


crowder has the size and toughness to be a top notch defender, he just never produced the results. i don't think he has the mental ability to really follow the strengths and weaknesses of who he's guarding, or the physical talent, the way brown does. from what i saw, brown is already at the same level of defense as crowder is, and that's after one season. i agree they need another big man, but they have just enough inside presence now to keep the cavs off the offensive glass(better than previous years anyway). it would still be a tough series, but i think the c's win it. kyrie would give thomas fits. thomas is the worst defender in the league, and kyrie is probably the best iso scorer in the league. they either double, and leave people open, or irving scores every possession. i think the c's would have enough of an advantage at the 1-3 spot to offset the slight advantage cavs would have at the 4-5. i am putting faith in brown though, and hoping tatum can contribute some.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

shutupchico said:


> crowder has the size and toughness to be a top notch defender, he just never produced the results. i don't think he has the mental ability to really follow the strengths and weaknesses of who he's guarding, or the physical talent, the way brown does. from what i saw, brown is already at the same level of defense as crowder is, and that's after one season. i agree they need another big man, but they have just enough inside presence now to keep the cavs off the offensive glass(better than previous years anyway). it would still be a tough series, but i think the c's win it. kyrie would give thomas fits. thomas is the worst defender in the league, and kyrie is probably the best iso scorer in the league. they either double, and leave people open, or irving scores every possession. i think the c's would have enough of an advantage at the 1-3 spot to offset the slight advantage cavs would have at the 4-5. i am putting faith in brown though, and hoping tatum can contribute some.


Unless LeBron and/or Love go down with injuries, I still see Cleveland winning this year. However that is OK since Ainge still is playing long ball. He knows Clevelands window is closing and the Warriors will soon have to probably break up the core of their team. He is looking to a couple of years down the road for the new Celtics era.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

BruiserKC said:


> If anything the decline has started. It's right now where most of us have noticed but small signs are probably there. He needs to get more rest and sit out a little more (for the life of me I have NFI why the commissioner should get involved in when teams sit players as that is their prerogative). Pick and choose the moments when he needs to step up rather then do it every single time. Jordan did that near the end so he knew the moments he had to have the ball. LeBron can still get at least two, maybe three more seasons before we really notice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ha

This guy is actually trying to make an online bet :lmao

Name the terms and conditions Chico.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

You should invite @AlternateDemise for WS this season @shutupchico


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> :ha
> 
> This guy is actually trying to make an online bet :lmao
> 
> Name the terms and conditions Chico.


waiting to see if this trade goes through first.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Cashmere said:


> You should invite @AlternateDemise for WS this season @shutupchico


eh... he would get eaten alive. rather bring in people who are knowledgeable about the game.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

cavs trying to back out of this deal reminds me of psych backing out of a trade deal(that would have won me the league) by saying he accepted by accident. fuckin psych.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> eh... he would get eaten alive. rather bring in people who are knowledgeable about the game.


:david

He said while doing his hardest to convince everyone Avery Bradley isn't a good defender and failing miserably.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Celtics are apparently eyeing Andrew Bogut. That actually helps Boston tremendously if they can nab him.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yea, it would help pretty tremendously for that 10 minutes he's on the floor before another season ending injury. i like bogut, if he was healthy and could still play, he'd be a great addition, but it's a few years to late.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> yea, it would help pretty tremendously for that 10 minutes he's on the floor before another season ending injury. i like bogut, if he was healthy and could still play, he'd be a great addition, but it's a few years to late.


If he's playing at least 20 minutes per game for you on a nightly basis, that's great value. He's still a great rim protecting center who can also rebound and is still a very good passer.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> If he's playing at least 20 minutes per game for you on a nightly basis, that's great value. He's still a great rim protecting center who can also rebound and is still a very good passer.


Yeah I like Bogut still. I'd love him on the Rockets as a rotation 4/5 or backing up Capela.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Yeah I like Bogut still. I'd love him on the Rockets as a rotation 4/5 or backing up Capela.


Eh, I don't like him in D'Antoni's system.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Eh, I don't like him in D'Antoni's system.


Me either for the most part, but we often get battered in the paint so we need something there when teams start tearing us apart. I personally don't like Chris Paul in D'Antoni's system either and think Harden's a better fit to run the offense. I'm just hoping that system becomes a little more flexible and adapts to the different playstyles, we need to be more than just high tempo and Harden taking the piss.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> If he's playing at least 20 minutes per game for you on a nightly basis, that's great value. He's still a great rim protecting center who can also rebound and is still a very good passer.


what makes u think he could play 20 minutes a night? :lmao
he could maybe play 20 minutes for one night. u must not have followed his career. that said, i'm not sure i'd rather have thomas robinson.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Bogut :ti

I guess Bynum and Duncan should come back too since they can barely walk.



shutupchico said:


> that said, i'm not sure i'd rather have thomas robinson.


He can't play a high volume of minutes because he's a low IQ player. But Stevens will divide the minutes anyway for small ball, so that won't matter. He's a per rebounding monster ( which is the Celtics main weakness ), so I guess he can work out.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> what makes u think he could play 20 minutes a night? :lmao
> he could maybe play 20 minutes for one night. u must not have followed his career.


You mean the career where he's averaged 29 minutes per game? 

He did just fine playing 20 minutes a night for Golden State and was an impact player for them. If you are able to get him for the veterans minimum, you take it. It's basically a no brainer.

Also, this is apparently happening: 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...um=referral&utm_campaign=programming-national



> With uncertainty surrounding guard Kyrie Irving's trade from the Cleveland Cavaliers to the Boston Celtics, the Milwaukee Bucks have emerged as a potential landing spot if the deal falls through.
> 
> According to ESPN.com's Zach Lowe, the Bucks have offered a package of guard Malcolm Brogdon and forward Khris Middleton to the Cavs for Irving. Lowe added that while Milwaukee hasn't included a first-round pick in the offer, it likely would in the interest of getting the deal done or getting a long-term assurance from Irving.
> 
> ...


This is interesting. Cleveland would match up much better with Golden State if they did this trade, and you would have a young player to build around going forward. I would ask for a draft pick too if I'm Cleveland, and if Milwaukee is willing to give it, this is a good back up plan. Thoughts everyone?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

That package had been rumored for a while — and I think supposedly confirmed like a week or two ago. I'm not a huge fan of it. Talent-wise, it's okay-ish. But I think if you're Cleveland, while shoring up your defense a little bit helps, this kneecaps your ability to keep up with Golden State because you don't have a guy capable of carrying your offense while LeBron chills in the corner anymore. This puts the entire onus on LeBron, and I just don't think that's sustainable at this point. And for Milwaukee, while they get a star to pair with Giannis, it's one who wants the ball in his hands a ton, and I'd rather have the ball in Giannis's hands, so having a guy who's going to take away from that to a significant degree seems like an iffy fit.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> That package had been rumored for a while — and I think supposedly confirmed like a week or two ago. I'm not a huge fan of it. Talent-wise, it's okay-ish. But I think if you're Cleveland, while shoring up your defense a little bit helps, this kneecaps your ability to keep up with Golden State because you don't have a guy capable of carrying your offense while LeBron chills in the corner anymore. This puts the entire onus on LeBron, and I just don't think that's sustainable at this point. And for Milwaukee, while they get a star to pair with Giannis, it's one who wants the ball in his hands a ton, and I'd rather have the ball in Giannis's hands, so having a guy who's going to take away from that to a significant degree seems like an iffy fit.


But it's that exact approach that I think is what limiting Cleveland's chances of ever beating Golden State.

Golden State isn't just some team that a guy can carry you against. It's not that simple. They're an incredible defensive team with a lot of lengthy and versatile defenders. At this point, the only way you can beat them is the suggestion magic made earlier, which is team oriented basketball. Even that approach is difficult, but if you can match up well with Golden State, then you're giving yourself a better chance. 

Not to mention, Cleveland has more than enough offense, with or without Irving (or Thomas in this case). If they can get those two, they'll still have plenty of offense. And with guys like Love, Rose, JR, Korver, this team isn't exactly lacking in offense. Getting those two would be good additions to their offense as well as their defense (although how good exactly they are I am unsure about).

I do agree however that Irving isn't a good fit for Milwaukee. That's pretty interesting because Milwaukee is the one that offered this trade apparently.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> But it's that exact approach that I think is what limiting Cleveland's chances of ever beating Golden State.
> 
> Golden State isn't just some team that a guy can carry you against. It's not that simple. They're an incredible defensive team with a lot of lengthy and versatile defenders. At this point, the only way you can beat them is the suggestion magic made earlier, which is team oriented basketball. Even that approach is difficult, but if you can match up well with Golden State, then you're giving yourself a better chance.
> 
> Not to mention, Cleveland has more than enough offense, with or without Irving (or Thomas in this case). If they can get those two, they'll still have plenty of offense. And with guys like Love, Rose, JR, Korver, this team isn't exactly lacking in offense. Getting those two would be good additions to their offense as well as their defense (although how good exactly they are I am unsure about).


It's 2017. Let's stop pretending Derrick Rose is more than a decent bench scorer at this point.

Korver, as much as I love him, will be 37 years old come playoff time. He is strictly a bench specialist at this point. He doesn't move like he used to, and he's only going to give you shooting at this point (which, in fairness, he has continued to do extremely well — but that's not going to take any of the burden off LeBron in terms of creation).

So, you're basically depending on Kevin Love and Khris Middleton to be the guys easing the burden off LeBron in terms of carrying the offense. I don't think that's going to be enough. Like I said, their defense would get better, but I think their offense would take a real hit to the point that I'm just really not sure it would be a net positive in that specific matchup. They need someone who can go supernova against the Warriors other than LeBron. Kyrie is that guy. If they're forced to trade him, I think the combination of IT and Jae _plus whatever they can get for the Nets pick_ trumps Milwaukee's package, even if IT isn't at 100%. (And that's to say nothing of Zizic, but.)

I'm much more against it from Milwaukee's perspective anyway, though I think it's a talent upgrade. On Twitter, I equated it to tearing down a well-built townhouse to break ground on a mansion with shaky foundations.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> You mean the career where he's averaged 29 minutes per game?
> 
> He did just fine playing 20 minutes a night for Golden State and was an impact player for them. If you are able to get him for the veterans minimum, you take it. It's basically a no brainer.
> 
> ...


that milwaukee trade isn't worth talking about because it's not gonna happen. celtics/cavs trade will become official tomorrow. bogut a no brainer? lol... maybe it is a no brainer, but luckily ainge has a brain, and likely won't sign someone who is constantly injured.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Anyway, Cavs squeezed a 2020 second round pick out of Boston, and the trade has been completed now.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

all that delay over a second round pick... sheesh. happy it finally got done


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Anyway, Cavs squeezed a 2020 second round pick out of Boston, and the trade has been completed now.


Welp, there it is. 



shutupchico said:


> that milwaukee trade isn't worth talking about because it's not gonna happen. celtics/cavs trade will become official tomorrow. bogut a no brainer? lol... maybe it is a no brainer, but luckily ainge has a brain, and likely won't sign someone who is constantly injured.


Well that's good to know, because Angie just traded for a guy who is constantly injured.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Bogut and Horford would be a pretty good passing big rotation.

I don't think Bogut would reach 20mpg though, 15 tops.

Could be Boston's next Walton.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> Well that's good to know, because Angie just traded for a guy who is constantly injured.


Seems like an upgrade from their previous point guard, who is actively injured.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Seems like an upgrade from their previous point guard, who is actively injured.


Don't worry, the roles will likely be reversed very soon.



Stax Classic said:


> Bogut and Horford would be a pretty good passing big rotation.
> 
> I don't think Bogut would reach 20mpg though, 15 tops.
> 
> Could be Boston's next Walton.


Walton :mj2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i like the walton comparison, but i think if i had to choose i'd go with robinson since bogut is too much of a risk. of course they could always bring back tony allen too, but my prediction is they'll sign robinson.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

@DesolationRow *THE WARRIORS HAVE RECRUITED THE SON OF AIR BUD TO TRAIN WITH THEM DURING THE OFF SEASON!!!* :woo :curry :woo :klay


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Lonzo dissing nas:mj2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *THE WARRIORS HAVE RECRUITED THE SON OF AIR BUD TO TRAIN WITH THEM DURING THE OFF SEASON!!!* :woo :curry :woo :klay


That dog plays better defense than half the players in the league.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cliffy said:


> Lonzo dissing nas:mj2
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


BYg7zQUB7Mf

*Come get your boy :cudi* @LONZO


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> i like the walton comparison, but i think if i had to choose i'd go with robinson since bogut is too much of a risk. of course they could always bring back tony allen too, but my prediction is they'll sign robinson.


So I'm going to assume that we're still gonna do the bet since the trade went through, IF you're still willing to do it. If so...

Here are the rules to said bet: 

1. Injuries matter. We all know this. If either team suffers an injury that in anyway hinders their chances of winning, then the bet is off. We are making this bet based on what we currently from the rosters. Keep in mind that it has to hinder the teams chances. So for example, in the playoffs Boston lost Thomas to injury after it was already abundantly clear that they weren't going to win, so that does not count. So lets say Irving ends up getting injured half way through the round, and the Celtics end up playing worse without him. The bet ends up being void. However, if the Celtics play better without him, then the bet stays. 

And yes, I'm well aware that it looks like Thomas will miss significant playing time this season. And missing training camp will most likely hinder his playing capabilities. However, with that said, if he's ready to go with a couple of months of playing before the playoffs start, then the bet stays. If he gets injured again in the playoffs, that'll be a different story. 

2. The Cavaliers and Celtics do not have to face each other for this bet to occur. If the Celtics by some chance lose to, lets say, the Wizards, before they even get to the Cavaliers, the bet stays. 

3. The bet stays even if both teams make mid-season acquisitions. The reason I am making this a rule is because it is being heavily rumored that the Bulls will buyout Wades contract during the season. It is also being rumored that if that does in fact happen, Cleveland will be Wade's most likely destination. I don't think that's necessarily a good fit for Cleveland, but regardless of the matter, it's an excuse. And one I don't plan on using. 

The bet is whether or not the teams we choose to represent the East in the NBA finals this season will end up doing so. I have chosen Cleveland, you have chosen Boston. It does not matter if it's a one sided series or a close one or if neither team meets each other. It's just a matter of them getting there. Those are the rules.

I chose the rules, now you get to choose the conditions. I can't name the condition you must follow if I win. I can only agree to it. If I disagree, you must come up with something different. Meanwhile, I have to stick with what ever you name for me if you win, so I cannot disagree with that one, assuming it's within the appropriate confines. 

The ball is in your court.

Now excuse me while I go apologize to the 21 year old version of me for betting against Boston.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i'm in agreement with the rules, except #1 sounds like it could cause an issue. i understand injuries are a huge factor, but still, it needs to be more concrete. nothing subjective. do you want to put some money on it, or what?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> i'm in agreement with the rules, except #1 sounds like it could cause an issue. i understand injuries are a huge factor, but still, it needs to be more concrete. nothing subjective. do you want to put some money on it, or what?


It's not a matter of being subjective. If a team is negatively affected by an injury from a key player, then it's an unfair situation. Why should I benefit from this if the team you bet on has one of its major players seriously injured? It wouldn't be fair. 

And it depends on the amount of money we're talking here. We can either do that, or we can humiliate each other. But just know, if you go that route, I get to choose what it is I make you have in your avatar and signature, or something of the sort.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> It's not a matter of being subjective. If a team is negatively affected by an injury from a key player, then it's an unfair situation. Why should I benefit from this if the team you bet on has one of its major players seriously injured? It wouldn't be fair.
> 
> And it depends on the amount of money we're talking here. We can either do that, or we can humiliate each other. But just know, if you go that route, I get to choose what it is I make you have in your avatar and signature, or something of the sort.


i just feel like that could lead to a situation which leads to controversy. obviously if someone like lebron or kyrie goes down for the year, , the bet is off, but without a clear line drawn, it brings the possibility of chaos. what if thomas returns march 25th for example... would u still want to make the bet? sig and avy bets are fine and all, those seem to be the standard at WF... but nah, i want to take what u earn. you're not working to put food on the table, you're working so u can paypal me, and that's how it should be. people pay all the time to get opinions from experts, and when u read my posts, that's exactly what u get. when it's all said and done, i will show u just how little u understand celtics basketball. anyway, how much are u willing to bet?


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> i just feel like that could lead to a situation which leads to controversy. obviously if someone like lebron or kyrie goes down for the year, , the bet is off, but without a clear line drawn, it brings the possibility of chaos. what if thomas returns march 25th for example... would u still want to make the bet?


Irrelevant. When Thomas returns is completely irrelevant. Only if he gets injured again at some point in the playoffs. 



shutupchico said:


> sig and avy bets are fine and all, those seem to be the standard at WF... but nah, i want to take what u earn. you're not working to put food on the table


Um, yes I am.



shutupchico said:


> you're working so u can paypal me, and that's how it should be. people pay all the time to get opinions from experts, and when u read my posts, that's exactly what u get. when it's all said and done, i will show u just how little u understand celtics basketball. anyway, how much are u willing to bet?


Like I said, name your price. I gave you the rules, you give me the conditions. All I can do is agree or disagree if I feel it's too outrageous. 

So for example, no, I don't plan on putting five grand on the line in this bet. I'm not gonna take that kind of money away from you over something as silly as an internet argument.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> Irrelevant. When Thomas returns is completely irrelevant. Only if he gets injured again at some point in the playoffs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


but i can see thomas breaking down and getting reinjured in the playoffs. he's 5'9, coming off an injury, and his playstyle is conducive to getting injured. so if he gets injured in the playoffs, the bet is void? that i'm not feeling.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Lavar is actually gonna appear on the social media feeds in 2k18.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> but i can see thomas breaking down and getting reinjured in the playoffs. he's 5'9, coming off an injury, and his playstyle is conducive to getting injured. so if he gets injured in the playoffs, the bet is void? that i'm not feeling.


I don't care what you can see happening. 

One of the main aspects of this trade was Cleveland getting a great scoring PG in Thomas from this. My perspective on this is that this team with Thomas playing is not only going to beat Boston but will go to the finals again too. If I'm putting money in the table, I'm not doing it for the team that's missing what is supposedly going to be one of their top players. That's just stupid. 

Either take it or leave it. If the bet gets voided then you lose nothing, so what's the problem here?


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Thought the Rockets were bought by the old UFC owners for a second and Houston was gonna get thumb downed and bailed on for Vegas. :HHH


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> @DesolationRow *THE WARRIORS HAVE RECRUITED THE SON OF AIR BUD TO TRAIN WITH THEM DURING THE OFF SEASON!!!* :woo :curry :woo :klay


Still better defense than steph curry.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Cavs are trying to get Anthony Davis for Kevin Love and a draft pick. You might get fucked @shutupchico. It's not to late to pull out big fella!*


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

The hawks are going to be a disaster this year which I think is ok because we really needed a rebuild. Hopefully they'll get a high lottery pick next year.

Meanwhile, I'll be getting the NBA league pass again so I can watch the GSW dominate the western league. Other teams I'm excited about watching are the Sixers, Lakers, Timberwolves, and Celtics because of Jayson Tatum. I'm also curious to see if Westbrook can put up the historic stats like last season. It's going to be a lot tougher averaging a triple double now that Paul George is on the team.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> I don't care what you can see happening.
> 
> One of the main aspects of this trade was Cleveland getting a great scoring PG in Thomas from this. My perspective on this is that this team with Thomas playing is not only going to beat Boston but will go to the finals again too. If I'm putting money in the table, I'm not doing it for the team that's missing what is supposedly going to be one of their top players. That's just stupid.
> 
> Either take it or leave it. If the bet gets voided then you lose nothing, so what's the problem here?


if the bet gets voided, i lose out on money, that's the problem. u could obviously never beat me, so me losing nothing is not an issue... it would just suck to see thomas(i'm sure it'll be him) bail u out by going down. but whatever... $100?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The Cavs are trying to get Anthony Davis for Kevin Love and a draft pick. You might get fucked @shutupchico. It's not to late to pull out big fella!*


Zero reason for the Pelicans to even entertain any Anthony Davis trade talks right now. He's 24 years old and they have him under lock and key for the next four years.

Now, _DeMarcus Cousins_, on the other hand...


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The Cavs are trying to get Anthony Davis for Kevin Love and a draft pick. You might get fucked @shutupchico. It's not to late to pull out big fella!*


honestly, there's a better chance he ends up on the celtics. they have more to offer.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Reversoul said:


> The hawks are going to be a disaster this year which I think is ok because we really needed a rebuild. Hopefully they'll get a high lottery pick next year.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll be getting the NBA league pass again so I can watch the GSW dominate the western league. Other teams I'm excited about watching are the Sixers, Lakers, Timberwolves, and Celtics because of Jayson Tatum. I'm also curious to see if Westbrook can put up the historic stats like last season. It's going to be a lot tougher averaging a triple double now that Paul George is on the team.


We think almost exact.

Rw wont need to averafe a triple double to win this year. Its going to be interesting to see how he and pg mesh.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> if the bet gets voided, i lose out on money, that's the problem. u could obviously never beat me, so me losing nothing is not an issue... it would just suck to see thomas(i'm sure it'll be him) bail u out by going down. but whatever... $100?


But you don't lose any money. So in the end, it's a win/win for you. If you are so sure that you're going to win this bet, then you have nothing to worry about.

I can agree on $100. The bet is on. My only request is that it be raised to $200. Your call though, what I want in that regard is irrelevant. 

Oh and FYI, depending on how both teams are playing as the season progresses, I may or may not make an exception in regards to Thomas' injury, as in the bet still goes on even if he gets injured again. But like I said, we'll see. For now, we'll stick with what we have. 



shutupchico said:


> honestly, there's a better chance he ends up on the celtics. they have more to offer.


Celtics don't have anything close to the caliber of Kevin Love that they are willing to give up. And considering that the Nets pick is in regards to next season, Cavaliers have the more appealing draft pick. 

I have no idea why NO would want to trade Davis away though. They've got him locked up for four more years if I remember correctly. Unless he wants out, I see no logical reason to trade him.



Reversoul said:


> The hawks are going to be a disaster this year which I think is ok because we really needed a rebuild. Hopefully they'll get a high lottery pick next year.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'll be getting the NBA league pass again so I can watch the GSW dominate the western league. Other teams I'm excited about watching are the Sixers, Lakers, Timberwolves, and Celtics because of Jayson Tatum. I'm also curious to see if Westbrook can put up the historic stats like last season. It's going to be a lot tougher averaging a triple double now that Paul George is on the team.


I'm actually expecting an insane season from LeBron. He's going to be without Thomas for a good amount of time so he'll have to put in a little more effort offensively. I know he has Derrick Rose on his team now but he'll most likely have restricted minutes. I'm also curious as to how Dwight does over in Charlotte. It'll be interesting.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Zero reason for the Pelicans to even entertain any Anthony Davis trade talks right now. He's 24 years old and they have him under lock and key for the next four years.
> 
> Now, _DeMarcus Cousins_, on the other hand...


*I agree that Cousins would be the more logical trade for the Pelicans since his contract expires next year. They should get a few good players for him, but I'm reading they want Iman Shumpert :mj4. At least ask for Kevin Love and Tristan Thompson.
*


shutupchico said:


> honestly, there's a better chance he ends up on the celtics. they have more to offer.


*Like what? Serious question. They just gave up their MVP candidate, 3rd league leader in scoring, and packaged him with a solid big man. What else do they have to offer? Draft picks that might suck?*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I agree that Cousins would be the more logical trade for the Pelicans since his contract expires next year. They should get a few good players for him, but I'm reading they want Iman Shumpert :mj4. At least ask for Kevin Love and Tristan Thompson.
> *


If the Pels could somehow get the Cavs to give up Kevin Love and the Brooklyn pick for Boogie, that would be a hell of a haul and something they should absolutely do.

Not sure the Cavs will get _that_ desperate, though, so maybe something like TT, Shump (who the Pelicans are reportedly interested in and the Cavs want to unload) and the pick for Boogie and E'Twaun Moore would be a fair middle ground. I think the Pels get slightly hosed there, but if they're bearish on their chances of keeping Boogie, getting that pick would be a huge salve and any other players with a pulse they could get in the process would be a nice bonus.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> If the Pels could somehow get the Cavs to give up Kevin Love and the Brooklyn pick for Boogie, that would be a hell of a haul and something they should absolutely do.
> 
> Not sure the Cavs will get _that_ desperate, though, so maybe something like TT, Shump (who the Pelicans are reportedly interested in and the Cavs want to unload) and the pick for Boogie and E'Twaun Moore would be a fair middle ground. I think the Pels get slightly hosed there, but if they're bearish on their chances of keeping Boogie, getting that pick would be a huge salve and any other players with a pulse they could get in the process would be a nice bonus.


The Cavaliers getting Cousins for Shumpert, Thompson and the draft pick would be the most laughable and yet rage inducing bullshit I've ever experienced in my life as an NBA fan. 

But then again, it would make the $100 I'm about to get a guarantee (even though you can argue it pretty much already is).


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> The Cavaliers getting Cousins for Shumpert, Thompson and the draft pick would be the most laughable and yet rage inducing bullshit I've ever experienced in my life as an NBA fan.
> 
> But then again, it would make the $100 I'm about to get a guarantee (even though you can argue it pretty much already is).


Again, pending UFA for a team that desperately needs to figure out how to convince Anthony Davis to stay in the next few years.

If they think he's going to leave, getting what could be a high pick in a very good draft would be tremendous. As for the Cavs getting Boogie for relatively cheap out of the arrangement, blame Boston for giving them the means. And blame Boogie for driving down his own value over the years.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> But you don't lose any money. So in the end, it's a win/win for you. If you are so sure that you're going to win this bet, then you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> I can agree on $100. The bet is on. My only request is that it be raised to $200. Your call though, what I want in that regard is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


what if we have a dispute where it is a your opinion vs my opinion kind've deal relating to injuries, and whether it effects the series? if we have $200 on the line without concrete rules, that is playing with fire.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Again, pending UFA for a team that desperately needs to figure out how to convince Anthony Davis to stay in the next few years.
> 
> If they think he's going to leave, getting what could be a high pick in a very good draft would be tremendous. As for the Cavs getting Boogie for relatively cheap out of the arrangement, blame Boston for giving them the means. And blame Boogie for driving down his own value over the years.


It's not even so much the pick itself or even Cousins.

It's more so the fact that it would rid Cleveland of both Shumpert and Thompson, who are holders of arguably the two most undeserving contracts on the team (say what you want about Smith's contract but he's still an incredibly valuable player for Cleveland). Getting Cousins while getting rid of those two in the process would be high-way robbery. 

There's absolutely no way New Orleans does that trade in my opinion, even if they think Cousins leaves. But then again, I've been wrong before. I think it's going to depend on how the trio of Rondo/Davis/Cousins goes this season.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> It's not even so much the pick itself or even Cousins.
> 
> It's more so the fact that it would rid Cleveland of both Shumpert and Thompson, who are holders of arguably the two most undeserving contracts on the team (say what you want about Smith's contract but he's still an incredibly valuable player for Cleveland). Getting Cousins while getting rid of those two in the process would be high-way robbery.
> 
> There's absolutely no way New Orleans does that trade in my opinion, even if they think Cousins leaves. But then again, I've been wrong before. I think it's going to depend on how the trio of Rondo/Davis/Cousins goes this season.


Tristan Thompson is paid more than he's worth on the open market, but I don't think he's a particularly bad contract for Cleveland considering how valuable what he brings to the table is for them.

If they could get away with not trading him in this scenario, they'd be better off. Shump is a dump, though. No idea why the Pels reportedly want him.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I agree that Cousins would be the more logical trade for the Pelicans since his contract expires next year. They should get a few good players for him, but I'm reading they want Iman Shumpert :mj4. At least ask for Kevin Love and Tristan Thompson.
> *
> 
> 
> *Like what? Serious question. They just gave up their MVP candidate, 3rd league leader in scoring, and packaged him with a solid big man. What else do they have to offer? Draft picks that might suck?*


they still have a lot of young talent like brown and tatum, bunch of first round draft picks, one almost guaranteed to be top 5, rozier, smart, horford(even though i'd like to see horford playing next to davis), and danny ainge. i trust he could put together an enticing offer for davis, but we'll see how it plays out.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*He avoided discussing his hip. That's how you KNOW it's bad.*






*The condensed and fun Rachael Nichols version:*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897221647442300929
The number of nationally televised games each team has, in case anyone's interested. No surprise to see the Warriors at the top. Bulls with just 5. :mj2

Good thing I live in Illinois now or I'd have to stream damn near all the time lol.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Well that's one way to preserve the TNT regular season home games streak for your Bulls. :lol


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907666993372848128
Legend.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

In before the Bulls retire 45.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Stax Classic said:


> In before the Bulls retire 45.


Gotta retire 12 too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/907610578872664065
*Good. Fuck James Dolan and the New York Knicks organization.*


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Chrome said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/897221647442300929
> The number of nationally televised games each team has, in case anyone's interested. No surprise to see the Warriors at the top. Bulls with just 5. :mj2
> 
> Good thing I live in Illinois now or I'd have to stream damn near all the time lol.


Would be interesting to see where Houston was last year, and OKC getting no love :no:


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Since we're on the subject of retiring numbers, I am going to say something that desperately needs to be said.

The number 23 should have been retired league-wide.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

:kobe Because he broke down those race walls, huh?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Lavar Ball interview on First Take this morning was HILARIOUS!!! I can't wait til they upload the whole thing :lmao*
BY_POxjhAJA





 




*Stephen A goes OFF on ESPN for disrespecting Carmelo Anthony by ranking him 64th on a top NBA players list:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*NBA Live spent so much of their budget on the WNBA that they left nothing for the physics department:*
BY_-0W8BiL7


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *NBA Live spent so much of their budget on the WNBA that they left nothing for the physics department:*
> BY_-0W8BiL7


Dude had on commentary was hilarious lol. Reminds me of that guy who played Elite 11 years back. No thanks EA, I'll be sticking with 2k this year.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*New jerseys!!! @DesolationRow :mark:*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909086674919018496


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kyrie Irving dropped by First Take to basically say he didn't have to tell LeBron shit and he thinks he can win without him. There's confidence, and then there's delusion.*


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909634206355066880
:heston


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

CesaroSwing said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909634206355066880
> :heston


:LOL


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909977218176081920


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WE COMING!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Corey said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909977218176081920


I was expecting him to sign with a legitimate contender. But then again, he does have his one ring. I think his goal at this point is just to prove he's capable of still being a positive impact player.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Kyrie Irving dropped by First Take to basically say he didn't have to tell LeBron shit and he thinks he can win without him. There's confidence, and then there's delusion.*


You really think Kyrie cant win without LBJ? Even with Hayward,Horford,Tatum,Brown,Smart,etc. Im 99% sure the celtics at least make the ECF if either Brown or Tatum plays good. You are acting like Lebron carried him or something.

Also,Kyrie did a fantastic job answering those questions.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DELETE said:


> You really think Kyrie cant win without LBJ? Even with Hayward,Horford,Tatum,Brown,Smart,etc. Im 99% sure the celtics at least make the ECF if either Brown or Tatum plays good. You are acting like Lebron carried him or something.
> 
> Also,Kyrie did a fantastic job answering those questions.


*LeBron DID carry him. I've posted all of his records without LeBron multiple times in this thread. He could barely win 30 games as a solo act for 4 years, and he couldn't win a damn thing when LeBron sat out since returning to Cleveland. Do I think Kyrie can get to the ECF with that team? Sure, because the East sucks, but he can't be trusted to carry sub par players to a championship, and he damn sure won't beat any team LeBron is on for one.*


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *LeBron DID carry him. I've posted all of his records without LeBron multiple times in this thread. He could barely win 30 games as a solo act for 4 years, and he couldn't win a damn thing when LeBron sat out since returning to Cleveland. Do I think Kyrie can get to the ECF with that team? Sure, because the East sucks, but he can't be trusted to carry sub par players, and he damn sure won't beat any team LeBron is on.*


Back when he was a solo act he was still young and his team was shit. His second best player was Luol Deng ffs. ALso I hate that whole "he is worse without James on the floor" argument. Of course he is gonna be worse.Every player is gonna decline with the best player on the planet isnt playing.And im not sure if you have noticed the cavs bench isnt that good. The guy that replaces Lebron is Iman shumpert and he isnt that big of an offensive threat. Also you do realize saying that he will make the ECF is hypocritical as hell right? Like one post ago you said he was delusional for thinking he can win without Lebron.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Back when he was a solo act he was still young and his team was shit. His second best player was Luol Deng ffs. ALso I hate that whole "he is worse without James on the floor" argument. Of course he is gonna be worse.Every player is gonna decline with the best player on the planet isnt playing.And im not sure if you have noticed the cavs bench isnt that good. The guy that replaces Lebron is Iman shumpert and he isnt that big of an offensive threat. Also you do realize saying that he will make the ECF is hypocritical as hell right? Like one post ago you said he was delusional for thinking he can win without Lebron.


*The question asked on First Take was "Do you think you can win a championship without LeBron?" Kyrie is delusuonal for thinking he can. There's nothing hypocritical about thinking he can make the ECF on the Celtics, because the team is clearly second best on the East on paper. It's not like he's on The Knicks. My argument has always been consistent: Kyrie can't carry a team. The fact that you had to make excuses for his failure to do so only proves my point. LeBron took Cleveland from worst in the league to 2nd best record in the East within 4 years. Kyrie couldn't win more than 33 games within 4 years. *


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Back when he was a solo act he was still young and his team was shit. His second best player was Luol Deng ffs.


There was a time when LeBron was young and his best teammate was Drew Gooden. He took that team to the NBA finals.

There was a time when LeBron's best teammate was Mo Williams. That team won 66 games that season and lost in the playoffs due to match up problems with Orlando.

I don't care how young Irving was. And Irving's roster was actually fine. The problem is he never adapted to the player he needed to be to make it work. Say what you will about LeBron but he realized he needed to become a great defensive player after Pierce scored 40 points against him in 2008 in game 7 of the playoffs. So he became a first team all defensive player and was second in DPOY voting. I'm not saying you need to go to those lengths, but Irving made no adjustments to his surroundings. That's on him. 



DELETE said:


> ALso I hate that whole "he is worse without James on the floor" argument. Of course he is gonna be worse.Every player is gonna decline with the best player on the planet isnt playing.And im not sure if you have noticed the cavs bench isnt that good. *The guy that replaces Lebron is Iman shumpert and he isnt that big of an offensive threat.* Also you do realize saying that he will make the ECF is hypocritical as hell right? Like one post ago you said he was delusional for thinking he can win without Lebron.


1. That would be Richard Jefferson actually.

2. Iman was actually a pretty good offensive player when he was starting for Cleveland. Coming off the bench he struggles. 

With that said, I'll give you this. It makes no sense to point out how poor the Cavs are without LeBron on the floor because this is a roster built around LeBron's skill set. Irving never had that in Cleveland, and it was only worse when LeBron was there. And Legit Boss is giving LeBron all the credit for Cleveland becoming great again after he returned, ignoring the fact that Kevin Love also came to the team and they were a .500 team 40 games into the season until Mozgov, Smith and Shumpert were traded to the team. LeBron and Love did very little to help Cleveland's record at first. It was only after the missing pieces were added to the team that they became one of the best teams in the NBA. 

Never the less, Irving needed LeBron more than LeBron needed Irving. Irving can't run an offense, has a terrible tendency to force on offense and doesn't play defense. Him being an insanely good scoring guard is his only saving grace, otherwise he does nothing for your team. He's not going to win a championship in Boston, regardless of whether or not LeBron stays in Cleveland after this season. If he thinks he can win with the way he currently plays, then he is delusional.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kevin Durant gets Donkey of The Day :mj4*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The NBA has reduced back to backs by 26% this year, and completely removed 4 games in 5 nights. They're trying to discourage teams from sitting their Superstars so they can preserve their TV deal: * http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/20775527/charles-barkley-angry-nba-lessened-back-backs



> The 2017-18 schedule reduces the back-to-back games to an average of 14.4 per team, down from 16.3 per team last season. No team has more than 16 back-to-backs this season.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *The NBA has reduced back to backs by 26% this year, and completely removed 4 games in 5 nights. They're trying to discourage teams from sitting their Superstars so they can preserve their TV deal: * http://www.espn.com/nba/story/_/id/20775527/charles-barkley-angry-nba-lessened-back-backs


Hmm, I wonder what Sir Charles thinks of this:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Hmm, I wonder what Sir Charles thinks of this:


*Charles Barkley is mad as hell and rightfully so. Bums are making Superstar money BECAUSE of the TV deals, and the actual Superstars making $200 million a year are sitting on nationally televised games because "they're tired." It makes them look like bitches when better players played all 82 games for less. If they want to sit for the sake of rest, then they should sit the game against the Hornets on local TV in the empty arena; not against the Warriors on ESPN or TNT.*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Charles Barkley is mad as hell and rightfully so. Bums are making Superstar money BECAUSE of the TV deals, and the actual Superstars making $200 million a year are sitting on nationally televised games because "they're tired." It makes them look like bitches when better players played all 82 games for less. If they want to sit for the sake of rest, then they should sit the game against the Hornets on local TV in the empty arena; not against the Warriors on ESPN or TNT.*


Honestly I can’t say I disagree with him. Maybe he was a little harsh but the players today are getting paid more now than ever before, or at least in how long I’ve been watching. And yeah, I can’t comment on what it’s like to play an 82 game schedule.

But Barkley can, and he did in a time where society and technology wasn’t nearly as advanced as it is today. I have no problem with players getting as much money as they can. They should. But to do that and then still have to accommodate for the players? Agree or disagree, Chuck has a right to say what he’s saying.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Maybe if Charles tried a little harder and didn't have that spare tire half the time he'd have made more and played longer :draper2

Isiah Thomas is the new Moses Malone btw, superstars getting dumped by their team every couple years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The light skinned GAWD has spoken :curry*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911312541485211648


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Charles Barkley is mad as hell and rightfully so. Bums are making Superstar money BECAUSE of the TV deals, and the actual Superstars making $200 million a year are sitting on nationally televised games because "they're tired." It makes them look like bitches when better players played all 82 games for less. If they want to sit for the sake of rest, then they should sit the game against the Hornets on local TV in the empty arena; not against the Warriors on ESPN or TNT.*


Teams are resting players because they have medical research that suggests that it's to their benefit. It's not their fault that their own interests conflict with those of the NBA at large. It's in the NBA's court to figure out how to react accordingly, and they are.

Chuck can bitch and moan all he wants about today's players being coddled, but they aren't the ones who are going to be retired at 36 because their medical staffs couldn't keep them on the court.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RetepAdam. said:


> Teams are resting players because they have medical research that suggests that it's to their benefit. It's not their fault that their own interests conflict with those of the NBA at large. It's in the NBA's court to figure out how to react accordingly, and they are.
> 
> Chuck can bitch and moan all he wants about today's players being coddled, but they aren't the ones who are going to be retired at 36 because their medical staffs couldn't keep them on the court.


*Do you not see that this is a circular argument? The interests of the NBA benefit the players because the players are profiting handsomely from the TV deal. If they blow ratings by having us watch Tristan vs. Zaza instead of LeBron vs. Curry, then those fat ass contracts go away when the next TV deal is discussed. Like I said, if rest is an issue, then sit the games being recorded by Michael Jordan's cell phone camera, NOT the nationally televised marquee matchups.*


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Do you not see that this is a circular argument? The interests of the NBA benefit the players because the players are profiting handsomely from the TV deal. If they blow ratings by having us watch Tristan vs. Zaza instead of LeBron vs. Curry, then those fat ass contracts go away when the next TV deal is discussed. Like I said, if rest is an issue, then sit the games being recorded by Michael Jordan's cell phone camera, NOT the nationally televised marquee matchups.*


They're resting players when the schedule dictates they should rest players. If the NBA took that into better account, they could schedule in a way that the games likely to be missed aren't high-profile national games. That's on the NBA. If teams have the data to know better, then so do they.

Also, I'm talking about the team's interest, not player interest. Besides, though, it's a 9-year TV deal. How many players are saying "Yeah, I don't want the night off tonight because it might impact my earning potential if I'm still in the league a decade from now"?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Melo is going to OKC and I'm totally not sure what to think about. Russ got help. I just wonder how will the chemistry work out.


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Lmao NBA :lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Why would the Knicks take on Kanter? :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911637746124558336
*:wtf :shiiit :wow CARMELO, WESTBROOK, AND PAUL GEORGE?!?! :dead2

Things just got EVEN MORE INTERESTING in the West!!! * :woo


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

The Knicks really didn't get much for the trade. Not even a first round pick along with Kanter and Mcdermott. Bad trade for the Knicks overall.

Westbrook, George and Melo is going to be super interesting. The thing that came to me is who plays Small Forward? Does Melo go to PF or George drop to Shooting Guard? Will be interesting to see what sort of team chemistry OKC has with those two particular players. It may just persuade George to stick around after the season is done.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm actually just really happy Melo didn't come to the Rockets if I'm honest. If Paul doesn't work out this year then it's an easy reset to rebuild around Harden, I wouldn't want to be saddled with Melo unless it was 100% hoodie Melo was showin up every night.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

OKC still isn't good enough to beat the Warriors. Warriors have 4 players in their prime, OKC has 2 and Melo+Roberson.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

RetepAdam. said:


> They're resting players when the schedule dictates they should rest players. If the NBA took that into better account, they could schedule in a way that the games likely to be missed aren't high-profile national games. That's on the NBA. If teams have the data to know better, then so do they.
> 
> Also, I'm talking about the team's interest, not player interest. Besides, though, it's a 9-year TV deal. How many players are saying "Yeah, I don't want the night off tonight because it might impact my earning potential if I'm still in the league a decade from now"?


 teams don't sit players based on schedules, they sit players when playing the warriors because they outright expect the warriors to beat them anyways so why not just rest their players and live to fight another day with a better chance at winning. it's not based on data or some schedule, it's obvious why teams are more prone to rest players vs the warriors.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm just happy we didnt trade him for Ryan Anderson and his contract. Kind of surreal to actually see him traded as he's been rumored to being so for close to 4 years now so for it to actually happen is surprising and to where. Just want to see FRANK and KP ball out this year


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

L-DOPA said:


> The Knicks really didn't get much for the trade. Not even a first round pick along with Kanter and Mcdermott. Bad trade for the Knicks overall.


Carmelo isn't worth a first round pick along with Kanter and McDermott. Hell I'm surprised New York even got that much back in this trade. The losers of this are OKC. Now they've put themselves in a position where either Carmelo or Paul George will be forced to spend significant time playing out of position. Carmelo starting at PF would most likely be a disaster, and if you start George at SG then Robertson has to come off the bench. Either way, what OKC had going for them is potentially gone now with the addition of Melo, a great defensive group capable of providing some offense IF certain pieces were removed. Getting rid of Kanter was a start, but getting Melo for that pretty much screwed up the process. Now they're stuck with him for two years. 

Any team that got Carmelo would have lost the trade, regardless of what they had to give away. I'm surprised OKC out of all the teams here would end up going for him after they basically stole Paul George from the Pacers. If they would have went for some more rebounding/interior defense, they would have been a serious problem for a opposing teams. 

New York is fine in this scenario. They still have the only player they give any ounce of a shit about and on top of that they aren't contending for anything any time soon. And now they've gotten rid of Carmelo. They're still stuck with Noah's horrible contract, but they have a bright future.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

L-DOPA said:


> The Knicks really didn't get much for the trade. Not even a first round pick along with Kanter and Mcdermott. Bad trade for the Knicks overall.
> 
> Westbrook, George and Melo is going to be super interesting. The thing that came to me is who plays Small Forward? Does Melo go to PF or George drop to Shooting Guard? Will be interesting to see what sort of team chemistry OKC has with those two particular players. It may just persuade George to stick around after the season is done.


Melo plays the 4.

Westbrook, Roberson, PG, Melo, Adams is probably the lineup. Just means Patterson comes off the bench.



AlternateDemise said:


> Carmelo isn't worth a first round pick along with Kanter and McDermott. Hell I'm surprised New York even got that much back in this trade. The losers of this are OKC. Now they've put themselves in a position where either Carmelo or Paul George will be forced to spend significant time playing out of position. Carmelo starting at PF would most likely be a disaster, and if you start George at SG then Robertson has to come off the bench. Either way, what OKC had going for them is potentially gone now with the addition of Melo, a great defensive group capable of providing some offense IF certain pieces were removed. Getting rid of Kanter was a start, but getting Melo for that pretty much screwed up the process. Now they're stuck with him for two years.
> 
> Any team that got Carmelo would have lost the trade, regardless of what they had to give away. I'm surprised OKC out of all the teams here would end up going for him after they basically stole Paul George from the Pacers. If they would have went for some more rebounding/interior defense, they would have been a serious problem for a opposing teams.
> 
> New York is fine in this scenario. They still have the only player they give any ounce of a shit about and on top of that they aren't contending for anything any time soon. And now they've gotten rid of Carmelo. They're still stuck with Noah's horrible contract, but they have a bright future.


If this helps OKC keep Westbrook, hard to chalk it up as a loss. It's not like they actually gave anything up. Kanter's contract was pretty unmovable.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

L-DOPA said:


> The Knicks really didn't get much for the trade. Not even a first round pick along with Kanter and Mcdermott. Bad trade for the Knicks overall.
> 
> Westbrook, George and Melo is going to be super interesting. The thing that came to me is who plays Small Forward? Does Melo go to PF or George drop to Shooting Guard? Will be interesting to see what sort of team chemistry OKC has with those two particular players. It may just persuade George to stick around after the season is done.


It was not a bad overall trade overall. They neither took back a big contract nor pick up a player good enough to hurt their tank. That's what they're going for, a tank, which means they didn't want to bring back anything that would fuck that up.




AlternateDemise said:


> The losers of this are OKC. Now they've put themselves in a position where either Carmelo or Paul George will be forced to spend significant time playing out of position. Carmelo starting at PF would most likely be a disaster, and if you start George at SG then Robertson has to come off the bench. Either way, what OKC had going for them is potentially gone now with the addition of Melo, a great defensive group capable of providing some offense IF certain pieces were removed. Getting rid of Kanter was a start, but getting Melo for that pretty much screwed up the process. Now they're stuck with him for two years.


Carmelo plays PF and is not out of position there. He was actually great there. 

They also traded Kanter/McBuckets for Melo. That doesn't hurt their defensive versatility at all as both of those players were awful defensively as well. They traded bench pieces for a scorer and while Melo is well his prime and not some super efficient guy, he still can get buckets with Westbrook/George out. I've already gone to great lengths to talk about how little I think of Melo, but for what OKC gave up it was a win.

Also if Melo wants to, he can opt out next year and probably will. This is a short term, win now move for OKC.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

LONZO said:


> Carmelo plays PF and is not out of position there. He was actually great there.


Yes, periodically. I can name a shit ton of players who played great out of position but then struggled when that became their main position. To be able to excel at another position requires someone capable of making the proper adjustments. And we're talking about a guy who spent his entire career being the exact same player. 



LONZO said:


> They also traded Kanter/McBuckets for Melo. That doesn't hurt their defensive versatility at all as both of those players were awful defensively as well. They traded bench pieces for a scorer and while Melo is well his prime and not some super efficient guy, he still can get buckets with Westbrook/George out. I've already gone to great lengths to talk about how little I think of Melo, but for what OKC gave up it was a win.


I never said they gave up good defensive players. My point is that if they gave away the players who can't play defense for players who can, with what they already have, OKC can be an incredibly dangerous team. Now they've given away a good rebounder in Kanter and got more scoring. It doesn't help them in the least bit. 

Kanter's contract was pretty terrible though, so I guess there's that. 



LONZO said:


> Also if Melo wants to, he can opt out next year and probably will. This is a short term, win now move for OKC.


I thought Melo had 2 more years? Is the second year a player option?


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> Yes, periodically. I can name a shit ton of players who played great out of position but then struggled when that became their main position. To be able to excel at another position requires someone capable of making the proper adjustments. And we're talking about a guy who spent his entire career being the exact same player.


There's a question as to how he'll be able to handle the wear-and-tear playing at the 4 full-time, but a lot of teams are downshifting at that position, so it's not like he'll be banging in the post like he would have been 5-10 years ago.

And he'd get fucking abused on the perimeter at this point if they tried to play him at the 3 full-time.



> I never said they gave up good defensive players. My point is that if they gave away the players who can't play defense for players who can, with what they already have, OKC can be an incredibly dangerous team. Now they've given away a good rebounder in Kanter and got more scoring. It doesn't help them in the least bit.
> 
> Kanter's contract was pretty terrible though, so I guess there's that.


They gave up two players who play zero defense, including one who would have been impossible to move otherwise. It's not like they were passing up any opportunities here. There weren't any to be had. 



> I thought Melo had 2 more years? Is the second year a player option?


Second year is a player option, but I'd be surprised if he turned down $28 million out of hand.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

AlternateDemise said:


> Yes, periodically. I can name a shit ton of players who played great out of position but then struggled when that became their main position. To be able to excel at another position requires someone capable of making the proper adjustments. And we're talking about a guy who spent his entire career being the exact same player.


The year he spent the most time at PF was a great year for him iirc. He actually did really well and was pretty much forced into that position that year too. NBA has evolved, him playing the 4 is hardly out of position as a lot of 3's play the 4 these days and the way you defend them is more suitable for a 3 anyways(not that Melo can defend lol).




> I never said they gave up good defensive players. My point is that if they gave away the players who can't play defense for players who can, with what they already have, OKC can be an incredibly dangerous team. Now they've given away a good rebounder in Kanter and got more scoring. It doesn't help them in the least bit.


Would they have? Seriously, you are not going to defend the Warriors and win that way. It's not happening. Jazz were a ridiculously great defensive team that played a really slow pace and still got swept with ease because that style just isn't going to stop that much talent. Not saying OKC will beat them, as again they also have no chance, but I think they stand a better chance of beating them with more scoring than less scoring and more defense. They also need more scorers to make Roberson more viable on offense otherwise his lack of spacing and can just kill your team.


> I thought Melo had 2 more years? Is the second year a player option?


It's an option for the 2nd year.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

LONZO said:


> The year he spent the most time at PF was a great year for him iirc. He actually did really well and was pretty much forced into that position that year too. NBA has evolved, him playing the 4 is hardly out of position as a lot of 3's play the 4 these days and the way you defend them is more suitable for a 3 anyways(*not that Melo can defend lol*).


Which is exactly the problem. You just outlined it for me. He can't defend. If you're going to have a guy be a full time PF, he better be capable of playing some kind of defense. Carmelo can't do this.

And I'm assuming you're talking about 2013, right? This isn't that Melo. He is not that same player. And this is not that same team. If Carmelo was the first option on offense, I would have a different opinion on it. But in this case, where he's the third option and is already incredibly inefficient on offense? It's a terrible idea. 



LONZO said:


> Would they have? Seriously, you are not going to defend the Warriors and win that way. It's not happening. Jazz were a ridiculously great defensive team that played a really slow pace and still got swept with ease because that style just isn't going to stop that much talent. Not saying OKC will beat them, as again they also have no chance, but I think they stand a better chance of beating them with more scoring than less scoring and more defense. They also need more scorers to make Roberson more viable on offense otherwise his lack of spacing and can just kill your team.


If a team that is capable of playing that way has Westbrook and George on it, then I would say they most certainly have a chance. But like I said before, Thunder weren't that team with guys like Kanter on the team and they still aren't with Melo.

If they put up any sort of fight against Golden State then I'll eat my words. But right now, this puts them in no position to be a legitimate contender, with or without Golden State around to stop them. 



LONZO said:


> It's an option for the 2nd year.


Oh. Then I guess it's not as bad as I originally thought, assuming Melo does in fact opt out.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> If Carmelo was the first option on offense, I would have a different opinion on it. But in this case, where he's the third option and is already incredibly inefficient on offense? It's a terrible idea.


  

Usage/efficiency curve suggests Melo playing as a #3 option should help his efficiency immensely. To say nothing of how much better he's played in the Olympics, etc.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Usage/efficiency curve suggests Melo playing as a #3 option should help his efficiency immensely.


Um, no. Absolutely not. 



RetepAdam. said:


> To say nothing of how much better he's played in the Olympics, etc.


:kobe 

How does the Olympics come anywhere close to being a legitimate example? Kevin Love shot 63% from the field in his tenure with the Olympic team in 2012. If you took only the instances where he shot the ball from the paint during his time in Cleveland, you don't get anywhere close to that number. Caremlo has never been in a situation where he has had to be the third option on a consistent basis in the Pros. Ever. And no, the Olympics do not count.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> Um, no. Absolutely not.


Yes. :lmao

In what universe does a guy having less defensive attention result in his scoring efficiency getting worse?



> :kobe
> 
> How does the Olympics come anywhere close to being a legitimate example? Kevin Love shot 63% from the field in his tenure with the Olympic team in 2012. If you took only the instances where he shot the ball from the paint during his time in Cleveland, you don't get anywhere close to that number. Caremlo has never been in a situation where he has had to be the third option on a consistent basis in the Pros. Ever. And no, the Olympics do not count.


I feel like you're missing the point here. It's not that Melo is going to put up his Olympic numbers just because he's playing second third banana now; it's that he's thrived in the past in a secondary role, so there's reason to expect he could do so again in the NBA on a team with multiple stars where he's asked to do less. He doesn't have to be Olympic Melo to be an effective scorer whose efficiency sees an uptick thanks to no longer being called upon to carry his team's offense.

Melo's eFG% in catch-and-shoot situations last year was .586. His average over the previous three seasons combined was .555. He had an eFG% over .500 once in that four-year span and _barely_. So, you best believe him getting spot-up looks in an offense where the defense has to worry about Russell Westbrook and Paul George is going to boost his scoring efficiency numbers.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Have a feeling OKC is going to be the biggest dumpster fire of all time.

Everyone knows Donovan is a horrible coach, KD said so

Also remains to be seen if Russ will get injured after last seasons wear and tear, then we get a centuries old Raymond Felton at the point :lol

:sodone just get your popcorn ready fellas, this one's gonna be good.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Yes. :lmao
> 
> In what universe does a guy having less defensive attention result in his scoring efficiency getting worse?


Serious question: How many games involving Carmelo Anthony have you watched before?



RetepAdam. said:


> I feel like you're missing the point here. It's not that Melo is going to put up his Olympic numbers just because he's playing second third banana now; it's that he's thrived in the past in a secondary role


Yes, on an Olympic team just like seven other people on the same team. And we saw three of those guys become secondary players later on and struggle. The only one missing the point here is you. The Olympics are not an accurate representation of how someone would do in a situation like this. 



RetepAdam. said:


> so there's reason to expect he could do so again in the NBA on a team with multiple stars where he's asked to do less. He doesn't have to be Olympic Melo to be an effective scorer whose efficiency sees an uptick thanks to no longer being called upon to carry his team's offense.


No. He has to be Carmelo playing a role player for a team. And he's never done that before. Again, the Olympics do not count. That's eight games. Eight (Eighteen, I forgot he was on the 2012 team too. My mistake). We are talking about an entire season here. What worked against cases where the opposing teams were horribly inferior will not apply here. 



RetepAdam. said:


> Melo's eFG% in catch-and-shoot situations last year was .586. His average over the previous three seasons combined was .555. He had an eFG% over .500 once in that four-year span and _barely_. So, you best believe him getting spot-up looks in an offense where the defense has to worry about Russell Westbrook and Paul George is going to boost his scoring efficiency numbers.


The problem with this logic is that it doesn't take into account the fact that Melo's touches and shot opportunities will be both limited and inconsistent, and thus it's going to be difficult to have a consistently good shooting stroke. There are going to be dry spells. The same thing happened to Klay Thompson last season. Remember the 60 point in 29 minutes game? Guess what happened next game? 24 points. 44% from the field and 50% from three that game, nothing terrible. The next two games however? 10 points in one game, 8 in the next. 38% shooting in the first, 28% shooting in the second. 0-7 combined both games from three. Again, this was just two games after the incredible 60 point explosion. 

Again, I will eat my words if I am wrong. But I seriously doubt we see a more efficient Carmelo out of this. It's simply not happening. But if it does somehow happen, I'll have no problem admitting I was wrong on the matter.



Stax Classic said:


> Have a feeling OKC is going to be the biggest dumpster fire of all time.
> 
> Everyone knows Donovan is a horrible coach, KD said so
> 
> ...


This entire offseason has been awesome. I can't wait for all the shit that's about to go down in the NBA. Will the Spurs be back for revenge? Will Paul/Harden work? How will Kyrie do in his new role with the Celtics? Will Isaiah Thomas be healthy for Cleveland? How many regular season games will Golden State win this year? How many trade rumors will Dwight Howard be involved in? Can the Nets finally have a not so depressing season? And now my favorite thing to wonder: How many times will Carmelo shoot while Westbrook is on the other side of the court screaming for the ball while Paul George facepalms on the sidelines? 

So much fuckery is about to ensue. I can't wait.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

This Melo trade really only benefits the Lakers.

No question about that at all.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> This Melo trade really only benefits the Lakers.
> 
> No question about that at all.


I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

2 years, $27 million for Mirotic.

I kinda wanted to see him take the QO and go elsewhere because Chicago uses him poorly, but that's not a bad deal, so fair enough.

EDIT — Second year is a team option.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> I wouldn't go that far.


Remember how Magic Johnson made it clear when he attained power that the Lakers would return to relevance sooner than later. Paul George has been at the top of any of the rumors and headlines pertained to potential free agent targets of Los Angeles, while Westbrook has also been discussed in the rumors.

Headlines are one thing, but having Melo going to the Thunder now makes the Lakers front office's biggest wishes a step closer to reality. Los Angeles will have the cards in their favor if they play them right, and Anthony made that a whole lot easier on that organization.

Westbrook is coming off of not just an incredible, but a historic MVP caliber year in which he received his due hardware. OKC shocked the rest of the NBA and sports world earlier this summer as well when they landed Paul George in a trade with Indiana. 

Both Westbrook and George bring that superstar element to the table, but when you factor in how Anthony could fit in the picture, that’s where the problems start for one team and the blessings begin for another.

Anthony hasn’t played in a market like OKC in quite some time, as his days in New York will obviously change how he helps the Thunder chase a ring. The problem the Thunder now have on their hands is who is going to be the hero — a problem they’d have if they’d kept Westbrook, Kevin Durant, and James Harden all together when they were on the same team.

Carmelo Anthony could bring with him some of the dysfunction that he experienced in New York despite being a great individual talent, meaning that the only team that this trade is bad news for is the Thunder.

They’ve got the potential to make one heck of a run to the NBA Finals and knock off the Warriors in the Western Conference, but the aftermath of that could be a seriously shaky turnaround. They won’t know what to do with themselves if two pieces, possibly three, all leave because their time has come.

For Westbrook and George, the focus is going to be chemistry above anything else. Westbrook knows he’ll get paid as a free agent if he opts not to sign the extension that the Thunder are currently sitting with him on.

Money’s not the issue, but that’s not going to be Oklahoma’s concern either. If Anthony disrupts the chemistry and creates a ball hogging issue in any sense, which is very possible, the Lakers have a shot to present their winning atmosphere and culture as an escape for all three.

Also, if Anthony is sourced as the problem at any point during the regular season, he’s glued there for at least one year past the 2018 summer, while George and Westbrook are not.

If it were just about George and Westbrook, the only thing to be worried about if you’re the Thunder is the extension. Now, especially if that extension isn’t signed and official, the Lakers won’t even have to do much work in convincing stars to stay.

Let’s just say the summer of 2018 just guaranteed it will be a wild joyride regardless of what team you like. But if you’re a Lakers fan, the light at the end of the tunnel is much closer than it appears.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

American_Nightmare said:


> Let’s just say the summer of 2018 just guaranteed it will be a wild joyride regardless of what team you like. But if you’re a Lakers fan, the light at the end of the tunnel is much closer than it appears.


Right there you wrote a lot but you haven't really said anything. Sure Anthony *could *disrupt their chemistry but I wouldn't think that it's likely enough for this to be a good thing for the Lakers.
Oh and why tf would the Lakers bring all three of them there? If they succeed surely they'd just stay at OKC and if they fail they're going to split up because the experiment failed


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Also, if Anthony is sourced as the problem at any point during the regular season, he’s glued there for at least one year past the 2018 summer, while George and Westbrook are not.


No he's not, he can opt out of his deal after this season. And odds are he will if he's not fitting in. Your entire theory hinges on the assumption he's still around after this season, which is by no means a for sure thing.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Shit's gettin wild


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912133071020843008


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Shit's gettin wild
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912133071020843008


Wonder where he goes. :hmmm

Probably Cleveland would be my guess.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What I've realized, LeGM loves two types of players: Washed vets and Rich Paul clients.

Wade fits 1 of the 2 so the chances of him signing there are high.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Wherever Wade goes, he's still a free agent in summer 2018.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Notorious said:


> What I've realized, LeGM loves two types of players: *Washed vets* and Rich Paul clients.
> 
> Wade fits 1 of the 2 so the chances of him signing there are high.


I don't think he necessarily "loves" those kinds of players, Cleveland just doesn't have a lot of options since they have no salary space left.

And wow, didn't expect Wade to reach a buyout agreement this early.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

While i expect Wade to go to Cleveland, I'd kinda like to see him in OKC tbh.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Wade is most likely heading to the Cavs. I would like to see him joining one of the other up weaker East teams like the Hornets or the 76ers who should take the spot of the Bulls and the Hawks in this year's playoffs but they aren't contenders. Out of all the realistic contenders, I think Spurs is the best fit if he is willing to come off the bench. Or he could just join the Warriors like everyone else. :lol


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah Wade will almost certainly be going to the Cavs I think. I still fully expect Morey to try and throw money at him though, that's his way lol.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

All reports are saying Wade is close to reaching a buyout agreement with Cleveland (EDIT: no, fuck me, he's going to sign with them. I'm an idiot).

If memory serves me correctly, Wade was a full time point guard his rookie season. Part of me wonders, assuming he does in fact sign with Cleveland, if he starts at that position for now until Thomas is back and healthy.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, but I feel like this needs to be posted. 

http://www.nba.com/article/2017/09/25/lebron-james-media-day-plans-cleveland-cavaliers



> INDEPENDENCE, Ohio (AP) -- LeBron James says his intentions to finish his career with Cleveland haven't changed.
> 
> The three-time NBA champion, who previously left the Cavaliers as a free agent for Miami, said Monday that he will not make a decision about his future until next summer.
> 
> The 32-year-old has a player's option for next season.


In the first video on the page, after watching the whole, this doesn't sound at all like a guy who has any intention of leaving the Cavaliers. Rather, he sounds unsure of what kind of contract he should be asking for when the time comes. Of course, I could be wrong. Either way, you heard it here. LeBron still plans to retire as a Cavalier.

Or he's just gonna play somewhere else, sign a one day contract with Cleveland to retire and commit one of the greatest troll jobs I have ever seen.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> Or he's just gonna play somewhere else, sign a one day contract with Cleveland to retire and commit one of the greatest troll jobs I have ever seen.


If he does that then he almost HAS to do another "Decision" like tv show :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

https://twitter.com/wojespn/status/912790082343587840

Have no clue how to post twitter here since I don't use it, but there it is. Wade plans to sign with Cleveland. 

So when at full health, the team will look like this:

PG: Thomas/Rose/Calderon
SG: Smith/Wade/Korver/Shumpert
SF: LeBron/Crowder/Jefferson
PF: Love/Frye/Green
C: Thompson/Zizic

There's some glaring holes there, with Rose and Wade playing at the same time being the most obvious. But either way this team will be interesting to watch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/912795778787282944 :dead2

*This season hasn't even started and it's already the most hype of the decade.*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Can it just be late October already? This season needs to start.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

AlternateDemise said:


> Can it just be late October already? This season needs to start.


Why would you want this amazing pre-season to end?

The pre- season should last longer so we have more ridiculous trades and narratives being formed. Regular season will just be 'oh Warriors going to curb stomp everyone this is boring boohoo' complaints. :lmao


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

FriedTofu said:


> Why would you want this amazing pre-season to end?
> 
> The pre- season should last longer so we have more ridiculous trades and narratives being formed. Regular season will just be 'oh Warriors going to curb stomp everyone this is boring boohoo' complaints. :lmao


I just want to see everything play out already.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

AlternateDemise said:


> https://twitter.com/wojespn/status/912790082343587840
> 
> Have no clue how to post twitter here since I don't use it, but there it is. Wade plans to sign with Cleveland.
> 
> ...


Word floating around after the buyout was that Cleveland had promised Wade he'd be able to start.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm really enjoying this preseason, but I'm a little anxious about the season if I'm honest. As a Rockets fan I already know there's no competing this year, I just feel like this Chris Paul thing isn't going to work out and he'll leave and we gave up pieces that I'd've preferred to keep. I'm not doubting Paul as a player, he's phenomenal, I just think for a one and done where Harden was the better PG last season anyway it wasn't worth losing Beverly and Lou Williams to end up in a worse position after a season we can't compete in anyway. Sometimes I love the moves Morey makes but others I really hate his obsession with going after big names for the name more than how they'll fit in the team/system. Maybe Paul will play better for D'Antoni, but based on last year's stats, Harden's already a better PG and we're moving him back to SG where he arguably plays worse. Harden's our leader/franchise player (for better or worse) I'm not sure changing the system he excelled in last year is the best plan at all. 

Wade starting doesn't sound like the best idea in the world. But you could play him at the 1 I guess whilst Thomas is out and have Lebron play point forward? :shrug


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Harden will be just fine playing as a SG. The issue is getting CP3 to share the ball and still be comfortable playing without the ball. CP3 is definitely better than Beverly, and you upgraded your bench with more wing depth. Mbah a Moute and Tucker are more than capable rotation replacements for Lou Williams and Decker and offer more options in line ups. A pairing of Gorden and Mbah a Moute off the bench looks more sound than last seasons' Gorden and Williams pairing.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913055050485960704
:banderas


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RetepAdam. said:


> Word floating around after the buyout was that Cleveland had promised Wade he'd be able to start.


Could be at PG. I think that'd be their best route to go. But we'll see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I wanted to laugh, but I couldn't help but feel sorry for @Chrome and other Bulls fans. It's a shame to see the best organization in basketball history 20 years ago be what it is now.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I wanted to laugh, but I couldn't help but feel sorry for @Chrome and other Bulls fans. It's a shame to see the best organization in basketball history 20 years ago be what it is now.*


Yeah, but this is by design. Either suck and get a high pick, or just keep losing in the 1st round every year. I'll take the former.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, but this is by design. Either suck and get a high pick, or just keep losing in the 1st round every year. I'll take the former.


*Hopefully you're not stuck "trusting the process" for 5 years before you get anyone worth a damn.*


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Hopefully you're not stuck "trusting the process" for 5 years before you get anyone worth a damn.*


Yeah that sucks. Though I think it's better doing that when you're tanking than what we had after Yao where Scola, Martin and Battier were enough to keep us as a perennial 8 seed but not enough to actually compete at all. That was a shitty time for Rockets fans, every year watching Morey chase a name and crapping out then back to competing for 8 seed. Thank jebus for James Harden tbh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS: Teams are no longer automatically rewarded with the #1 draft pick for throwing seasons @Chrome. The bottom 3 teams each have a 14% chance of getting it. The NBA will also fine teams who sit healthy players. CHARLES BARKLEY WINS!!! :woo @TD Stinger*


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

Legit BOSS said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: Teams are no longer automatically rewarded with the #1 draft pick for throwing seasons @Chrome. The bottom 3 teams each have a 14% chance of getting it.
> 
> 
> The NBA will fine teams who also sit healthy players. CHARLES BARKLEY WINS!!! :woo @TD Stinger*


I think these are good changes. I see why teams rest players but I dunno, I agree with your man in the video, the players I grew up loving I loved because they were there and they were battling even if they weren't 100%. Shit you remember that season Kobe played half the season with broken fingers on his shooting hand? The flu game is iconic not only for the performance but also the sheer heart MJ showed. The draft change seems fair too, I have no problems with that.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: Teams are no longer automatically rewarded with the #1 draft pick for throwing seasons @Chrome. The bottom 3 teams each have a 14% chance of getting it. The NBA will also fine teams who sit healthy players. CHARLES BARKLEY WINS!!! :woo @TD Stinger*


There's a better chance the rule change encourages tanking than stop, which is irrelevant considering tanking is an overblown issue in itself.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Westbrook just signed the richest deal in NBA history! Hopefully at least Melo sticks with him for a few more years.*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/913846562073309190


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Man, somewhere Magic Johnson is like "I thought we had a deal Russell"


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *BREAKING NEWS: Teams are no longer automatically rewarded with the #1 draft pick for throwing seasons @Chrome. The bottom 3 teams each have a 14% chance of getting it. The NBA will also fine teams who sit healthy players. CHARLES BARKLEY WINS!!! :woo @TD Stinger*


teams were never automatically rewarded for tanking before. it was like a 25% chance to get the first overall pick with the worst record. this isn't a solution, this is dumb and will be reversed if enough not bad teams(as in western conference teams that miss the playoffs due to the strength of the west) get an increased chance of getting that top pick while already having plenty of talent.


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

Russ signed his mega deal on KD's birthday. What are the odds! :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I wonder if Bosh comes back and they reform the Big 3 in Cleveland? :hmm:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I wonder if Bosh comes back and they reform the Big 3 in Cleveland? :hmm:


*I hope not, and it has nothing to do with his skill or a potential decline. I just don't want him to die. *


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

My predictions are as followed.

Eastern Conference

1- Cavaliers
2- Celtics
3- Raptors
4- 76ers
5- Bucks
6- Pistons
7- Hornets
8- Heat


Western Conference

1- Warriors
2- Rockets
3- Spurs
4- Thunder
5- Pelicans
6- Grizzlies
7- Blazers 
8- Lakers

Warriors defeat Thunder in 5 to win Conference Finals

Celtics defeat Cavaliers in 6 to win Conference Finals

Celtics defeat Warriors in 6 in the NBA Finals to win their 18th NBA championship.


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

Go CELTICS!


----------



## Corey (Aug 11, 2006)

American_Nightmare said:


> My predictions are as followed.
> 
> Eastern Conference
> 
> ...


Uhhh...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Corey said:


> Uhhh...


Maybe he just thinks the Wizards don't have what it takes to make the playoffs this year.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Not even Michael Jordan could get them to the playoffs.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

American_Nightmare said:


> Not even Michael Jordan could get them to the playoffs.


Wizards are definitely going to the playoffs, as long as they remain healthy.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

With the game Julius Randle had last night, I think it is very possible he becomes trade bait by December-January and gets traded as soon as February if he continues to play the way he played in that game. 

He’s trying to play like a SF and a guard instead of sticking to what he's actually supposed to be doing, which is getting rebounds, setting picks and throwing buckets down here and there..


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

My predictions 
East
1. Cavs
2.Celtics
3.Wizards
4.Raptors
5.Bucks
6.76ers
7.Hornets
8.Heat

West
1.Warriors
2.Thunder
3.Spurs
4.Rockets
5.Timberwolves
6.Blazers
7.Grizzlies
8.Pelicans

Warriors defeat thunder in game 6 in conference finals.

Cavs beat Celtics in Game 7 of conference finals

Cavs beat warriors in game 7 of NBA finals


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> My predictions
> East
> 1. Cavs
> 2.Celtics
> ...


You think Cleveland's going to pull off another game 7 win on the road against Golden State? Not likely.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

celtics look like a championship team. that's something i haven't said since 2010, maybe 2011.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> celtics look like a championship team. that's something i haven't said since 2010, maybe 2011.


Yep, a team with no rebounding, only a couple noteworthy defenders and a one dimensional player looks like a championship team. 

Your basketball opinions are WOAT mate.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

what are horford, baynes, and theis? they added rebounding, superstars, and versatility. opposite of what you're saying. night and day from having watch ham and eggers like bradley, crowder, and jerebko.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> what are horford, baynes, and theis?


Horford is their starting center who averaged 6.8 rebounds last season, which is inexcusable for your starting center. Theis has yet to demonstrate that he's a capable rebounder. Baynes is actually a great rebounding center who most likely won't be getting starter minutes but should be. One great rebounder doesn't help much when he's likely going to play less than 20 minutes per game. 



shutupchico said:


> opposite of what you're saying.


No it's not. Boston has only a couple guys who play defense and barely any rebounding. And Irving is one dimensional. Anyone with any basketball knowledge knows this. It's exactly what the situation is currently like in Boston. There is no denying this. In order for it to be versatility, you need guys who can positively impact other aspects of the game. Hayward and Morris are the only pick ups for Boston this year who are capable of doing that, while getting rid of guys like Bradley and Crowder who actually could and did impact both ends of the floor for them. 



shutupchico said:


> night and day from having watch ham and eggers like bradley, crowder, and jerebko.


Yep, the ham and egger who shut down Irving last minute of game three of the playoffs and gave Boston their only win of the playoffs against Cleveland last year. Or the ham and egger in Crowder who gave Boston defensive versatility with his ability to defend multiple positions. Now you've got Irving who does literally one thing well in the floor. Hayward is their biggest acquisition and still won't be enough to help Boston overcome their current issues and his offense will be toned down due to playing alongside Irving.

In other words Boston is still not even close to a championship team. And this is coming from someone who wants Boston to beat Cleveland and Golden State. It's laughable that you're still trying to justify your pick. Everyone's already mocked you for making this bet with me.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

AlternateDemise said:


> You think Cleveland's going to pull off another game 7 win on the road against Golden State? Not likely.


Have you seen their team???


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Have you seen their team???


Yes, I have. Have you?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BREAKING NEWS!!! New All-Star Game rule allows top voted players on both sides to be team captains and select their players out of a pool voted by the fans and media. They think this will improve the quality of the game, but it won't change a damn thing if no one plays defense. Also, if you're going to sit here for four months expecting LeBron to snub Kyrie, Durant to snub Westbrook, or vice versa out of sheer pettyness, you're going to have a bad time. I see no scenario where the best players aren't chosen because of personal grudges.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

:lmao

The league is finally saying the East is crap with this decision.

ZAZA FOR CAPTAIN THIS SEASON!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Kind of a pointless change because the same number of players from the East and West get in. Should've been the best 24 players get in regardless of conference.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

It makes it clear that the East lacks starpower so much that they have to bend the rules to make an exhibition game more exciting.

But yeah, Mike Conley is still left out. :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Kind of a pointless change because the same number of players from the East and West get in. Should've been the best 24 players get in regardless of conference.


*So...you wanted 16 West players vs. 8 East players? :kobe9*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *So...you wanted 16 West players vs. 8 East players? :kobe9*


I mean, yeah? If they're gonna make a change like this, may as well eliminate the limits for each conference.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chrome said:


> I mean, yeah? If they're gonna make a change like this, may as well eliminate the limits for each conference.


*If LeBron goes to the Lakers, then yeah, seriously, end coastal divisions for the All-Star game, or there will be nothing but blowouts for the next 5 years.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Stephen A's rant on the All-Star Game changes was hilarious, and he pretty much shared my sentiments about the defense being the deciding factor in the quality of the game:





The smart thing LeBron should do (because lets be serious, he's going to be East Captain) is split up the Warriors.

In actual league news; The Thunder held their own against a fully loaded Rockets team without Westbrook. Carmelo had a great showing:*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Legit BOSS said:


>


I want everyone to pay attention to James Harden's defense at 0:26. 

Hilarious stuff.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Hello.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

http://uproxx.com/dimemag/bulls-gar-forman-extension-report-reaction/
@Chrome :mj4


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> http://uproxx.com/dimemag/bulls-gar-forman-extension-report-reaction/
> 
> @Chrome :mj4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Timberwolves beat the Warriors last night, but got blown up by the starters. It was just a preseason exhibition in China, so the Warriors let their bench play the second half:*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

https://sports.yahoo.com/jeremy-lin-responds-kenyon-martin-044303478.html

Black people racism. :lol 

Jeremy Lin's clapback was awesome because the Chinese characters on Kenyon Martin's arm doesn't say what he thinks it is. :lmao


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> https://sports.yahoo.com/jeremy-lin-responds-kenyon-martin-044303478.html
> 
> Black people racism. :lol
> 
> Jeremy Lin's clapback was awesome because the Chinese characters on Kenyon Martin's arm doesn't say what he thinks it is. :lmao


The most ridiculous thing about it all? Dreadlocks were around in India and Europe centuries before Rasta's culturally appropriated them. In fact the dreadlocks rastas have are when they take their Nazirite vow, which they stole from Judaism when they formed their "religion." Education's a wonderful thing


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shannon Sharpe is trying to knock Bodak Yellow off the charts :mj4*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* @Chrome The Bulls are even worse than you imagined they'd be. Keep that dark liquor by your side if you're enough of a masochist to sit through the games :cudi 
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1768971103133554&id=215317338498946
*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Warriors ran it back with the Timberwolves and beat them decisively this time 142-110





The first half was competitive, with the T-Wolves leading for most of it, then the Warriors held them to 38 points in the second half. It was like the last game in reverse. Towns, Wiggins, and Butler looked like a great unit in the first half. They can only improve from here.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Joel Embiid getting paid after only 31 games. 

http://www.nba.com/article/2017/10/09/joel-embiid-philadelphia-76ers-agree-extension-report#/

What a time to be a NBA player.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Getting paid 30 mil and he has only played 31 games? This dude is the Brock Lesnar of basketball. And thats not a good thing.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that is really, really strange. if that mofo can get an extension, the c's better extend smart with the quickness.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2737766-adam-silver-nba-will-continue-to-look-at-potential-playoff-reseeding

Silver thinking about reseeding the NBA Playoffs. :bjpenn


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Getting paid 30 mil and he has only played 31 games? This dude is the Brock Lesnar of basketball. And thats not a good thing.


Well to be fair, if he is the Brock Lesnar of basketball that means he is going to be a major factor for his team. :lol



Chrome said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2737766-adam-silver-nba-will-continue-to-look-at-potential-playoff-reseeding
> 
> Silver thinking about reseeding the NBA Playoffs. :bjpenn


It's not going to work unless there is a change to the schedules. Probably a hint at expansion plans. Last expansion was 15 years ago. Could see expansion plans being solidify after the TV deal runs out the next decade. I see the league increasing to 32 teams and making an easy playoff bracket for a knockout tournament like soccer domestic cups during the season.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

* @LONZO You've got a hidden sleeper on your team named Kyle Kuzma. He's shooting 47% from 3 and averaging 19.5 points per game. He's also a decent passer. If Lonzo can consistently set him up in the regular season, he's going to be a serious problem.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

He aint hidden, LA sees all. KUZ is a GOAT in the making.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LONZO said:


> He aint hidden, LA sees all. KUZ is a GOAT in the making.


*Literally no one was talking about him on any sports show, but the writers know. I thought you didn't watch the preseason :mj.*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Literally no one was talking about him on any sports show, but the writers know. I thought you didn't watch the preseason :mj.*


I dont watch preseason, doesn't mean I don't watch highlights/keep track of a majority of players in the league.

Not to mention it's the Lakers breh, you don't think I'd be in the know(and haven't been since summer league)? Come on now. :lonzo


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

he was hidden until i picked him up... that's usually how it goes. by the way, kyrie is fuckin amazing. not only an incredible scorer, but his PLAYMAKING isn't far behind.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

also, marcus smart is now an all star level talent. not only the best defensive player in the league, but his offense has improved leaps and bounds. celts better lock him up!


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

shutupchico said:


> he was hidden until i picked him up... that's usually how it goes. by the way, kyrie is fuckin amazing. not only an incredible scorer, but his PLAYMAKING isn't far behind.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Damn my boy Kyrie with a double double last night.

The boy is a beast and easily a top 5 PG in the league. If you disagree you are dumb. Simple as that.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DELETE said:


> Damn my boy Kyrie with a double double last night.
> 
> The boy is a beast and easily a top 5 PG in the league. If you disagree you are dumb. Simple as that.


Curry, Westbrook, Paul, Wall and Lowry are the top five PG's in the league right now. You're gonna need more than pre-season games to prove otherwise.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

22 points, 7 rebounds, 3 assists, and 18 free throw attempts in 15 minutes of play. Damn. It's a shame he will likely never be 100% healthy because he just has all the makings of a dominant player.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-feels-more-like-a-sports-city-than-cleveland



> Speaking to reporters prior to Wednesday's preseason tilt with the Charlotte Hornets at Spectrum Center, Irving said he's quickly become enamored with Boston since he believes it's more lively than Northeast Ohio, per Gary Washburn of the Boston Globe:
> 
> "It’s a really major city. Coming from Cleveland, the Midwest, where the culture is different. And then you move to the East Coast — into Boston — and it’s so real [and] alive. An ongoing, thriving city. Consistently. No matter what hour throughout the night.
> 
> "You would go to Cleveland, and it would be at nighttime, and things would be going on, but you just see a vast difference in terms of what the Midwest is — Cleveland — and what Boston is. Boston, I’m driving in and [thinking], ‘I’m really playing in a real, live sports city?’ And a great city."












We gave this guy nothing but love and support for 6 years. But hey, fuck us, right? Thanks for throwing our whole city under the bus for your new friends in Boston, Kyrie "I think the Earth is flat" Irving.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

The Absolute said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-feels-more-like-a-sports-city-than-cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He also helped give you bums a ring. I would have thought Cavs fans would have gotten over this already. You got Thomas,Crowder,Drose,and Dwade. And lets not forget that guaranteed top 5 pick this year. Your roster got better trading Kyrie away anyways.



I dont understand whats so wrong with wanting to be the top guy of a team. He wanted to leave because Cleveland wasn't gonna beat GSW anytime soon so he thought "why not go to a team where I could be the main guy?"Dont understand what so wrong with that but you cleveland fans can just stay salty.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

DELETE said:


> He also helped give you bums a ring. I would have thought Cavs fans would have gotten over this already. You got Thomas,Crowder,Drose,and Dwade. And lets not forget that guaranteed top 5 pick this year. Your roster got better trading Kyrie away anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont understand whats so wrong with wanting to be the top guy of a team. He wanted to leave because Cleveland wasn't gonna beat GSW anytime soon so he thought "why not go to a team where I could be the main guy?"Dont understand what so wrong with that but you cleveland fans can just stay salty.


You've completely missed my point. I'm not upset about the trade, I'm upset about these comments he made. I was fine with all of this when it seemed like he was leaving us on amicable terms.

But those comments? Come on, bro. KD didn't even say anything remotely negative about Oklahoma City when he left. Kyrie's words felt gratuitous and rubbed us fans here the wrong way because it seemed like he was implying that we're not a "real sports city".


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

KD might not have said it himself, but who knows what he was saying on his alt accounts. :mj


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I love the Warriors' bench this year. It has lots of firepower with promising rookies:





David Stockton put on the best show though. He scored 23 points shooting 9/12 from the field with 8 assists and 2 steals. I feel so old watching John Stockton's son play. I was 7 when I watched his dad lose to the Bulls!*


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

The Absolute said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-feels-more-like-a-sports-city-than-cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. 

He's becoming more of a dipshit as the days go by but he's not wrong. Boston completely rapes Cleveland as a sports city. Trust me, I would know.

Then again, their baseball team won the world series three times in the 2000s, their basketball team has the most championships in the NBA, and their football team is still going through a dynasty and just won another superbowl. Meanwhile Cleveland has experienced countless failures in the span of 50+ years and only just recently did something spectacular in 2016 and won a championship. And while I do give Cleveland props for practically reinventing themselves over the past five years and improving significantly as a city (which says a lot considering how places like Detroit, St. Louis, Baltimore and Flint are still complete shit shows), Boston from top to bottom is still a much better city. 

I would certainly hope that Boston's a better sports city. If they weren't, it would be fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Rockets cut the Big O, Space Cam Oliver. Broke his hand and making to much to two way him, I'll be shocked if a 3 and D guy like him can't catch on once he's back healthy.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Opening night is tomorrow :trips8

I have Warriors and Celtics winning on opening night. Who do you guys got?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Julius Randle (ribs) out for the opener on Thursday.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*LeBron is pending for the season opener due to an ankle injury sustained in the off season. This sucks. The Celtics might win without THE BEST IN THE WORLD cockblocking Kyire :lelbron.*


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

the Celtics will win anyway.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

LaMarcus Aldridge signed a 3-year, $72 million extension that will keep him under contract through 2020-21, with only $7 million of the final season guaranteed.

Nuggets waived Jameer Nelson to sign Richard Jefferson. Bit of a surprise there. Guess they have a lot of faith in Mudiay picking up those minutes this year.

And last but not least, Pop dunked the fuck all over Trump again.



> *“I’ve been amazed and disappointed by so much of what this president had said, and his approach to running this country, which seems to be one of just a never ending divisiveness. But his comments today about those who have lost loved ones in times of war and his lies that previous presidents Obama and Bush never contacted their families are so beyond the pale, I almost don’t have the words.”*
> 
> At this point, Coach Pop paused, and I thought for a moment that perhaps he didn’t have the words and the conversation would end. Then he took a breath and said:
> 
> ...


:sodone :sodone


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pop is the ultimate grandpa who not everyone deserves but who everyone needs in their lives. :zayn3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I can't believe the season starts tonight. It doesn't even feel right starting this early. Fully expect Boston to win tonight as it seems the home team always loses these season openers, the Cavs especially.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

So, apparently Mirotic and Portis got in a fight today at practice and Portis cheap shotted Mirotic, breaking multiple bones in his face and giving him a concussion. Mirotic will reportedly need surgery and is likely to be out a few weeks. Portis... I mean, what the fuck do you do with a guy after that?

Bulls are gonna be such a fucking shitshow this year.

Also, you can put me on record with these...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920437029480964096


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

RetepAdam. said:


> So, apparently Mirotic and Portis got in a fight today at practice and Portis cheap shotted Mirotic, breaking multiple bones in his face and giving him a concussion. Mirotic will reportedly need surgery and is likely to be out a few weeks. Portis... I mean, what the fuck do you do with a guy after that?
> 
> Bulls are gonna be such a fucking shitshow this year.
> 
> ...


...... @Chrome


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Oh my God Gordon Hawyward literally just broke his leg.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

omg..... Not Gordon man..... D:

The season JUST started and THIS happens. SMH


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Hayward’s injury is worse than Wares


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

That made me sick and not just because I'm from Boston and it fucks the Celtics. His knee must have basically ripped in half. He'll be lucky to walk normally again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Instant flashback from Paul George's injuiry... just daaam...


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Urgh.....why? First game of the season and this has to happen.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That Hayward fractured ankle/leg was as gruesome as that CBB's broken leg from years back. So sad for him. Season gone within 6 minutes.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Just saw that Hayward injury. :jaydamn

Forget basketball, just hope he can walk again after that.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I don't think Hayward will be out the entire season.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920422669484478464
Wow. :mj4


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Nick Young tho. :done


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Just wanna come into here to say, Nick Young is my favorite player of all time and has been since I got into basketball.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Javale and Nick reunited and it feels so good


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Boston to miss the playoffs now?

(i'm joking)

damn that is nasty.


----------

